# my first baby buy :)



## jennievictora

ooh excited iam telling you because im sure you will understand. i brought some vests today all white!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I love baby vests. Baby vests and baby socks are just the cutest things ever! (Not cuter than the babies obviously:haha:)


----------



## sarina53172

lol awwwwww thats adorable.


----------



## jennievictora

oh i know i got them out the bag holding them up to my mum goin aww there so tiny and lovley she said she used to love washing mine by hand :) do you buy stuff do you have any children or are you trying for your 1st hope you dont mind me asking :) x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

No children yet. I've wanted kids for the last 6 years but my DH finally joined the band wagon and decided he was ready to be a dad in September last year. 

I haven't bought anything yet, although I have learned how to knit so I can make my own cute little jumpers and things when it finally happens.:happydance:


----------



## sarina53172

i have saved everything from my son..bottles diapers clothes toys...everything also i have some baby girl stuff to just incase i end up with a girl lol i would love another boy but either one i just want to see my :bfp:


----------



## jennievictora

sarina i dont blame you its so expensive and with clothes they grow out of them mega fast. wannabe mommy iv got some knitting stuff as i want to learn not doin v well though lol x


----------



## sarina53172

yes and they do grow so fast to buy brand new the baby wont even remeber wearing the clothes lol =]


----------



## mummy.wannabe

we bought a bloom fresco high chair in the week i absolutly love the look of it. got it on ebay so not the full price. we are starting to buy stuff little and often now so that when i get pregnant i will have most things.
my mum got a sterilzer really cheap from sainsburys and lots of bottles as she works there.
has anyone else bought lots of stuff?
i do worry sometimes that i wont be able to have children and ive bought all this stuff, clothes etc x cant help i tho


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

jennievictora said:


> sarina i dont blame you its so expensive and with clothes they grow out of them mega fast. wannabe mommy iv got some knitting stuff as i want to learn not doin v well though lol x

I started just knowing basic knit stitch which I learned when I was a kid. Got a couple of books and watched some videos on youtube and e-how. Once you learn how to purl you can knot pretty much anything cus it's all just a combo of knit and purl stitches.

Check out the craft section on here and someone will always help with any questions you have. I've learnt how to do cable work today which I'm really chuffed about!


----------



## lovie

i love buying baby stuff, 

i have tried to limit myself to only buying stuff that is ridiculously cheap in sales or from 2nd hand shops, and all stuff that would suit a boy or girl... wannabmommy im so envious i wish i could knit!!

jennie the vests sound super cute :) 

xxx


----------



## Lily7

LOL love this!! everytime we are out shopping I will stop and look at stuff and say "aww" to DH but he just looks at me like I'm crazy! I know he would flip if I came home with something, so if ever I can't control the urge, I will have to hide it!!


----------



## KirinM

I look at baby stuff but am too scared to buy anything. Been trying for so long so if I'd started when I started I'd have a shop full by now!


----------



## Lisa92881

So cute!! I can't wait to start buying stuff!! I haven't yet though, I don't want to jinx it. :haha: Crazy, I know!!


----------



## jennievictora

Nah that's not crazy my mum says worry bout bad luck but I think that's not true tbh but totally understand :) il check that craft thing out thanx. My mates just offered me some baby clothes some of its br and new :) chuffd but some people don't get it and say your not preg yet :( why Icome here to tell people the bf understands tho :)


----------



## NotQuiteYet

awww baby clothes :) i cant wait till i can do that... i cant walk past a mothercare without getting all sentimental lol xxx


----------



## Freakycactus

I'm dying to buy something, every time I go into a supermarket I go past the small baby section trying to see something I can buy.

I've asked OH if we can go out together and buy something for the baby once we've got a confirmed BFP but before we tell anyone else. I doubt that will be the first thing we (I) buy for the baby, and unless I get a BFP quickly there's no way I'll manage to wait until I'm pregnant.


----------



## lilashwee

i look all the time the only thing iv bought is some dummies because they looked cute :D


----------



## Lisa92881

lilashwee said:


> i look all the time the only thing iv bought is some dummies because they looked cute :D

What are dummies??


----------



## lilashwee

Lisa92881 said:


> lilashwee said:
> 
> 
> i look all the time the only thing iv bought is some dummies because they looked cute :D
> 
> What are dummies??Click to expand...

soothers/pacifier just a brithish name for them lolx


----------



## Lisa92881

lilashwee said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilashwee said:
> 
> 
> i look all the time the only thing iv bought is some dummies because they looked cute :D
> 
> What are dummies??Click to expand...
> 
> soothers/pacifier just a brithish name for them lolxClick to expand...

Ohhh!! :haha: It's so fun learning all these words from around the world!!


----------



## Tina Bee

The first baby thing I bought was a onesie with a rocket on the front. It's for a boy.


----------



## Star7890

I look at things allll the time and loved picking out little babygro's for my best friends little one.. cant bring myself to buy anything for my own yet though (wish I could without OH looking at me like I'm wacko! :)


----------



## fragglerock

jennievictora said:


> ooh excited iam telling you because im sure you will understand. i brought some vests today all white!

I have two kids and I have no idea what baby vests (or babygros) are! Are they like little sweater vests for babies?


----------



## Star7890

https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-Short-Sleeve-Black-White-Bodysuits/dp/B004MLJASG?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_8&nodeId=44483031&sr=1-8&qid=1300664843&pf_rd_r=0CQM0JC9M4QR222B21YS&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=42843041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## fragglerock

Oh okay it's a onsie! I was seriously picturing a baby in a little sweater vest! :haha:


----------



## Star7890

Aren't they cuute?! Want to take the plunge and buy but going to stick to window shopping for now :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

I bought my first Winnie the pooh baby grow on Friday, couldn't resist and I thought maybe it'll bring me some luck !

Hubby doesn't know though , I think he'd think I'm crazy !

Lots and lots of baby dust to you all 

:dust:

Hope we all get our BFP soon, we sure do deserve it !! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Stash777

I just couldn't resist this thread. :shy: I haven't bought anything *yet*, but I have my eye on a few things. I may actually just get one thing because I will be so upset if they no longer have it when we are expecting (been eyeing that thing for 3 months). There are a couple things that we'll be gifted from my sister who has a 3 yr old and is done with having children so I'll be able to "inherit" a few things. :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm guilty of buying more baby things this afternoon , I bought 2 avent dummies and some mittens, sooo cute ! Everytime I look at the dummies I get tingly and excited !! 

Oh I just want my BFP so I can buy everything xx


----------



## Stash777

That's what I'm trying to wait on too. I may eventually cave in though. :dohh:


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've decided to start a baby box and build it up of blankets, soft toys, neutral baby clothes, dummies, bids, socks etc etc just little things that keep my hopes & spirits up !! I used to think maybe it'll be bad luck but I'm looking at it as good luck.

As much as hubby is amazing I don't think he'd understand :( 

x


----------



## Stash777

I hear ya on that. But that's such a great idea - I think the trunk of my car would work well for that. :rofl:


----------



## MissyMoo88

:laugh2: I've hid mine in the guest bedroom bedside table for now ... best make sure I remember before we have guests :wacko: 

Let me know if you give in :flower: x


----------



## Lily7

LOL ^^^^^ 
That is something I would do, I know my DH would not be happy. MissyMoo88 you are making me want to go buy something!!!!


----------



## Stash777

Guest room? :haha: I think DH would think I'm nuts, but at the same time he would understand (every weekend we go to some store and I drag him down all the baby aisles). :haha:

It probably won't be long until I cave. At least right now, I don't have the extra money since all of my yearly bills are due along with books for the new quarter. All my extra money has to go to that. :haha:


----------



## MissyMoo88

I loved it today ! I was getting to know the prices over here too. I made sure I only spent $20 today, I figure if I spend $20 a were I'll have a nice little collection for when I get my BFP ... and hubby won't miss $20 out the bank account lol. 

I was worried that this was quite sad to buy things for a baby when you're not even expecting but I feel at ease now I know other ladies do too x


----------



## Stash777

I've been talking myself into going ahead and buying stuff since I'll end up spending the same amount in the long run, but it won't be as much all at once. I can give up eating out as much to do it, plus, like you said, we'll have a nice little collection when we are expecting. :) And this makes me feel more inclined to go out buy some things. :haha:


----------



## jennievictora

If you want to buy do it i feel better for buying it feel like its really going to happen now I think we should put photo of our buys up ?


----------



## collie_crazy

I picked up some babygrows and things today and very nearly bought them but managed to stop myself! Dont think I'll be able to stop the minute I get my BFP!


----------



## jennievictora

:thumbup: love the idea of a baby box hmmm havent got anything suitable if anyones sees something that would be good could you let me know thanx x


----------



## Stash777

I like the idea of posting pics! 

You could use a chest/trunk or toy box of some sort.


----------



## kelsey111

i have brought loads!! lol me and my OH love buying stuff, weve stopped for a while now tho no more untill :BFP: its all boxed up in the loft. i think why not were going to have a baby one day so we mite aswell be prepared. there all in piles of vests baby grows ect and in sizes i have also wrote list's of what we have and what else we need :) there was a thread called i caved in, on here that had pic's of every1's baby bits xx 

p.s the last pic is to show there isint millions of bits it all fits in a small ish box :haha:
 



Attached Files:







SDC10858.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 69









SDC10859.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 69









SDC11683.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 79









SDC11705.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 77









SDC11714.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 66


----------



## jennievictora

could you send me a link to that thread plz kelsey oooh im goin be on lookout for a box now 2 think the pics is great idea if i do say so myself  x


----------



## kelsey111

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/478828-caved-18.html thats it hun xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Do you know if you can or how to upload photos from the iphone4 ? x


----------



## kelsey111

no idea hun, pretty sure u should be able to tho xx


----------



## Stash777

MissyMoo88 said:


> Do you know if you can or how to upload photos from the iphone4 ? x

Someone else asked this because she doesn't have internet, and she was able to upload them directly to photobucket and then attach to her posts. :)


----------



## Stash777

You have a nice little collection started Kelsey. :)


----------



## kelsey111

yep :) love it x


----------



## Stash777

Can't wait to start on mine. I do have a sleep and play that my sister kept here for when I babysat her son, but he doesn't use it anymore (he's 3). She gifted it to me. :) I do have a couple things I bought to place around the house to surprise DH when we get our BFP though. I'll post those pics later.


----------



## jennievictora

i won some lovley sleepsuits on ebay four for 99p and then i hadnt set my pall pall up propley so tried to do it but i didnt understand where it said you have to set a limit of so much so i clicked any button then i panicked incase that was how much they take out a year so i cancelled my card who ever said paypalll is easy is a big fibber  x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I spoke to hubby today and asked him what he thought of starting a baby box, he was dead against the idea, said it's strange to buy for a baby when we're not even pregnant and he said he'd worry I'd look at the things and get upset. I told him it'd make me feel the opposite, keep my hopes up. Needless to say I never told him about my 3 little purchases already made !

x


----------



## jennievictora

could you make like a secret box? my bf knows i buy stuff and he got excited to when we was shopping it def helps me i really want to buy some more now lol x


----------



## jennievictora

does anyone know any cheapish baby clothes shops :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ye I plan on making one. He said I can buy things but he's not coming shopping to buy them with me now. I'll buy minimum so we can shop together once we get our BFP :)

What about George hun? I'm gutted I can't go to George, to be honest baby vests here are expensive and not very nice !!! I think I'll be getting family to send and ordering from next lol !! 

xx


----------



## kelsey111

George asda's there great i got all this from there. baby grows vests booties freece blankt bibs. and an outfit, i have brought loads ii no lol but no more untill :BFP: buying all this tho has made ttc so mush better for me not stressed or upset any more just excited. :dust:
 



Attached Files:







SDC10855.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 37









SDC11590.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 39









SDC10857.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 32









SDC11674.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 34









SDC10856.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 30


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm sooo sad I won't get to shop at George !! x


----------



## jennievictora

im on geroge now i want the madw with love set :) and a winnie pooh thing so cute and on sale theres an asda not far from me actully hmmmm x


----------



## jennievictora

ok sillys question what is first size same as newborn? x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I couldn't say Hun sorry ! Here we have 00000 (early baby 2kg) 0000 newborn and god knows the rest ... I think it's a stupid way but sure I'll understand once I ask someone lol ! 

Have fun baby shopping :) x


----------



## jennievictora

im goin to asda yippieeeeeee :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm not sure if this is right , but here's the few items I've bought, hope the link works x

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/e36e0fa0.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

yep the liked worked hun, there lovely, erm 1st size and new born are all differant from differant shops its so annoying lol


----------



## jennievictora

Brought some lovely bits will put pics up when home how do u do it ?


----------



## jennievictora

What sizes have u been buying I. Brought a lot of 0-3 ad they grow out of newborn fast x


----------



## kelsey111

cliack go advanced then manage attachments, ive got a few new born 1st size and tiny baby. but i have the most of 0-3 months and few of 3-6 not alods of 3-6 tho as will have them in coloured clothes at that age. x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've just looked up on the net and I believe here in Australia 0000 is new born, 000 is 0-3 months, 00 is 3-6 months, 0 is 6-9 months and 1 is one year and so forth ... so the baby grown above is newborn . Really wish I could go to George, I saw a blanket on George for £10 , cheapest I've seen here is $27 and not very nice. No mothercare or babies r us (sigh) 

I do know though ladies when I do indeed get my BFP and we go to buy our pram
I am having a buggaboo, too cute :) how about you, any preferences regarding your prams? x


----------



## kelsey111

cool :) this is the pram i like https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310289650830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT its unisex as we wont be finding out the sex. but not sure if i want the the bar going accross to push it rather then the handles :shrug: will see have go go and try someout wen i am actualli pregnant xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww that's so sweet !!

This is the one I like, we will probably purchase it in beige or black and then the other colour will depend on the sex or we might just go for one colour x

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/ac45dd88.jpg


----------



## jennievictora

Got load mine of my phone don't know how 2


----------



## kelsey111

MissyMoo88 said:


> Aww that's so sweet !!
> 
> This is the one I like, we will probably purchase it in beige or black and then the other colour will depend on the sex or we might just go for one colour x
> 
> https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/ac45dd88.jpg

thats really nice hun a mate of mine has it she loves it x


----------



## Lily7

Thats it!!! you girls are a bad influence on me!! I have to go buy something now! If DH catches me or finds it I am blaming yous! haha


----------



## kelsey111

haha, what did u buy hun? xx


----------



## madge

Hey girls :flower:
Just to give you a heads up.... george at asda's sizes run quite big. My 7lb baby didn't go into size 0-3 until she was about 10 weeks old. But then grew out of those in about 6 weeks! So I would have a couple of tiny baby ones on stand by. Just bear in mind that you can send hubby out to buy some more if you need once baby is here if you run out x


----------



## jennievictora

I thought they where big i got some sleepsuits 0.3 and look huge to me . Would there first size be newborn or smaller x


----------



## jennievictora

hey can you put pics up from a website on here ? dying put my stuff up to show u x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I used photo bucket Hun xx


----------



## jennievictora

How do you use that do u down load it sorry I'm rubbish lol


----------



## MissyMoo88

Are you on your phone ? Ye you download it, then upload your pics on there then copy the link and paste it on here x


----------



## Lily7

kelsey111 said:


> haha, what did u buy hun? xx

I didn't get anything last night, was in work and everywhere was closed by the time I got out :-( 
I think I may have talked myself out of it again although I really really want to but I know it wouldn't stop at one thing!!!:dohh:


----------



## Freakycactus

OH and I went to mothercare on Monday with intentions of buying something, I even had something to buy in mind. Once we walked through the doors it was all a bit overwhelming. Neither of us could remember (and still can't) what it was we were going to buy! :haha: I really want to buy something but I'm also scared to buy it now, I don't think I'll be brave enough until I get the BFP.

It did reinforce that we definitely want a baby though.


----------



## kelsey111

Lily7 said:


> kelsey111 said:
> 
> 
> haha, what did u buy hun? xx
> 
> I didn't get anything last night, was in work and everywhere was closed by the time I got out :-(
> I think I may have talked myself out of it again although I really really want to but I know it wouldn't stop at one thing!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

i no what u mean i have loads now lol no more untill :bfp: tho xx


----------



## kelsey111

Freakycactus said:


> OH and I went to mothercare on Monday with intentions of buying something, I even had something to buy in mind. Once we walked through the doors it was all a bit overwhelming. Neither of us could remember (and still can't) what it was we were going to buy! :haha: I really want to buy something but I'm also scared to buy it now, I don't think I'll be brave enough until I get the BFP.
> 
> It did reinforce that we definitely want a baby though.

Aww thats nice tho atleast its something you deffo both want :flower: xx


----------



## jennievictora

love the winnie pooh outfit hun and the prams lovley. yeah its hard to stop i spent over 40 pound yesterday just on baby stuff x


----------



## kelsey111

:D all worth it tho hun and less to buy wen you are pregnant, everything i have brought has coem to £150 spread over couple of months you dont even notice you have spent anything :) x


----------



## jennievictora

thats my exscuse and if you look say at charity shops and car boots get bargains i had five white vests for a pound which you cant moan at perfect for every day wear x


----------



## jennievictora

my stuff the hats says i love mommy and the other i love daddy and the booties say 50% mommy 50% daddy :)
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 27









002.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 20









003.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 19









004.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 19









005.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jennievictora

the last of my stuff :) i also got a made with love set but my camera battery died :( x
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 7









007.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6









008.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









009.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kelsey111

Lovely hun, i have them vests, hat, and booties!! :D


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun i thought you did. i keep looking at it all love folding it all up lol x


----------



## mrsd1606

I am so releived by this thread! I have been very tempted to start buying things but kept telling myself it was silly without actually being pregnant!

My DH would literally think id gone mental if he found out but my B & SIL are due in Sept so I could get away with saying I was buying bits for them :winkwink:

I think I might just have to buy something this week :happydance: gosh that will make it all feel very real, if you know what I mean!


----------



## jennievictora

yes i so do know what you mean i said to my oh buying it makes it feel like its really happening and because im not gettin my treatment til may makes it bit easier x


----------



## kelsey111

make me happy aswell i love looking at it all and folding it putting it in piles lol all put away now tho ill get it all out when get :bfp: :D OH loves looknig at it aswell bless him his the one that started saying buy it :haha: xx


----------



## jennievictora

mines in a clear box so i can look at it when ever i want. how did you get all your stuff in that box i reckon il fill my box fairly easily lol and its bigger than yours and i have less :/


----------



## mrsd1606

Ohhh Im getting all excited now and really want to buy something!!

Jennievictoria, what treatment are you starting in may? (if you dont mind me asking?)

How long have you all been trying for? I came off BCP beg Dec 10 and have only had 1 AF in Jan and nothing since, Im trying to stay quite relaxed about it at the minute but I have odd days where I get a bit down about it!


----------



## jennievictora

no i dont mind you asking at all hun been trying year n half starting clomid in may as i dont ovulate becasue of pcos,have u seen your doc for treatment x


----------



## mrsd1606

No not yet, from what i've read of other peoples experiences most doctors won't do anything until they've been off the pill for about 6 months?? so I've started using OPK's this week so see if Im actually ovulating and if nothing has happened by beg of May ill go then! But no sign of AF yet!

I keep doing things though like getting a new puppy and buying a new car to keep my mind off it (and im only 4 months into TTC) so heaven help me if it takes a long while :haha:

Ohhh fingers crossed for May for you hun and lots of :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

Thanxhun feels like ages Away tbh :( but April soon so not that long hope it goes well for you I'm having to be strict I could buy baby stuff all day long lol


----------



## mrsd1606

It'll be here in no time 
:dust:


----------



## kelsey111

jennievictora said:


> mines in a clear box so i can look at it when ever i want. how did you get all your stuff in that box i reckon il fill my box fairly easily lol and its bigger than yours and i have less :/

No idea!! :haha had abotu 20piles aswell lol hope your treatment goes well hun, doc's around here wont do anything till weve been trying a year. we have been trying 8 months 2day! and i have just brought sperm fertilty counter off the intermnet to check OH'S sperm will see if that works xx


----------



## jennievictora

Lmao I should send mine 2 u get you to pack it and send itback :p lol do u have any probe hun hopefully it will happen without help for you x


----------



## Luxy

I've not bought anything yet but.........

......I might just have an excel spreadsheet with all the stuff I want to buy when we do get pregnant. Right down to the shop it comes from and how much it costs.....

Just gonna go and hide with embarrasment having actually admitted that:blush:

xx


----------



## kelsey111

jennievictora said:


> Lmao I should send mine 2 u get you to pack it and send itback :p lol do u have any probe hun hopefully it will happen without help for you x

:haha: yeah, no probs not that we no of. will go doc's once we have hit the 1 year mark, it tokk my mum 11months with my sis and she had no probs. xx


----------



## kelsey111

Luxy said:


> I've not bought anything yet but.........
> 
> ......I might just have an excel spreadsheet with all the stuff I want to buy when we do get pregnant. Right down to the shop it comes from and how much it costs.....
> 
> Just gonna go and hide with embarrasment having actually admitted that:blush:
> 
> xx

hun im the exact same! haha got my lists of what i have got and what we need and how much its going to cost :cloud9:


----------



## jennievictora

dont harm to be organised lol. yeah are docs are same a year you need be trying we been trying over a year so treating us but tbh i dont think its fair people have to wait so long :( xx


----------



## kelsey111

yeah it is a long time but least with a year u no you have gave it a good go :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

exacly hun i think you will fall quite quick if you have no problems :) id like to keep this thread goin and update it when we buy new stuff what u think ? x


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah deffo hun :D :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

:D right im of to browse websits for baby clothes  you got anything you want to buy? x


----------



## kelsey111

everything lol thats the cot i want as we already have a dark wardrobe and chest of draws in what will be the nursery . https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mateo-Cot-Be...Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET&hash=item33639e001a 
and will have theses all over the walls so we can change it all time as he/she grows up https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lovely-Set-M...t=UK_HG_ChildFurniture_RL&hash=item1c1a4e0f36 cant wait gonig to be so cute :)


----------



## jennievictora

ooh love both of them the mirros be good as they like seeing the reflections of light and stuff :) i like this cot https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Babybay-Bedside-Cot/productinfo/4361/ and the sleigh style ones :) x


----------



## kelsey111

oh thats lovely hun :D. weve got a moses basket to go in our bedroom untill he/she goes in the cot and in its own room. my sis in law said i could have her moses basket its this one. will just get a new mattress for its there only £8 :D
 



Attached Files:







moses.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Freakycactus

I want to get a moses basket for the first few months, it should make things easier when I have to move the baby up / downstairs and they're asleep.

I love this one https://www.mothercare.com/My-Jungl...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## jennievictora

Thanx theydo it diff style I'm having a more curved one if go for that not sure yet . I wants Moses basket was thinking keeping one in living room x


----------



## kelsey111

love that 1 hun! we wanted that 1 when we was going to have a jungle theme.:D our one will be in the living room all day then will take it up 2 our bedroom at night with us


----------



## jennievictora

i love both of those moses baskets :)


----------



## jennievictora

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 love this :)


----------



## Freakycactus

Too cute. Mothercare is a very dangerous place to go, which is why I'm trying to convince OH to go with me again tomorrow morning :)


----------



## jennievictora

I need to go to mothercare bit worried how much sill spend big one in town and mammas and pappas been online there got a pram suite iv wanted for ages half price but can't get it as dont know when Il have baba :(


----------



## kelsey111

ive never actualli been to a baby shop!! i wont let myself! lol were are you girls from? im from halstead in essex uk :D


----------



## jennievictora

lol how did you end up with all your goodies then lol im from birmingham west midlands :) x


----------



## kelsey111

half the clothes are from asda's and the rest are from the for sale secttion on here, all the bath bits are from the £ shop! as they have all the branded bits as everywere else just they cheeper lol :D xx


----------



## plzmrstork

I no what you mean ladies x
My friend has given me a bag full of baby clothes because she doesn't have room to store them and her LO has grown out of them, all 0-6month girls clothes, I said i would try get rid for her, she doesn't want anything for them so I have had a lok through and saved some lovely little vests and outfits, and hats, some still with labels on, and everynow and then i buy something adorable when i see it, boy girl or neutral, more neutral though, and add it to my little collection xx


----------



## kelsey111

Aww thats lovely hun, xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

whats the sale section on here? never seen that x


----------



## kelsey111

go to the bottom of the page it says for sale buy and swap section ,


----------



## Macwooly

I have purchased a few items usually in sales or cheap off ebay and brought a few bits before even TTC :)

I love elephants and found a cot bumper, quilt and pillow with elephants on for less than £5 in a Tesco's sale once :)

Just hoping that I will get to use them on a mini me or mini DH.

I can crochet but trying to learn to knit without success so that I can make some things. I can do patchwork so will be making some bedding if I'm ever lucky enough to get a BFP

Jennievictora I only live 6 miles outside Brum :)


----------



## kelsey111

Oh i love patch work quilts and bumpers!! so unique :D


----------



## Babeforever14

My partner and i also bought some baby items dont feel ashamed!! alot of friends come in our home and think we r some crazy whacko desperate for a baby lol.. bc we have carseat stroller swing bottles pacifers


----------



## Freakycactus

I've been banned by OH from buying things, he wants us to wait until we're pregnant :(

I understand where he's coming from, and I haven't actually been able to bring myself to buy anything yet, but still :(


----------



## Macwooly

My DH didn't know initially then I told him. He would have preferred I didn't buy anything but is very understanding. He has said we couldn't buy furniture but I've now got a nursing chair :D

He got very soppy when I showed him a 9-12 month olds top with a Jeep on it (DH has one and it's one of his pride and joys).


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I bought a baby tee I found with the Chicago Cubs logo on it. DH is a fan. I was going to save it as a surprise, but couldn't resist and showed it to him. 
I've thought of buying lots of stuff, but my best friend just had a baby in December (a surprise; she felt bad for me when she found out :x)...I've been satisfying my urge to buy baby things by buying things for her baby. I also figure it's an investment; if I have a girl, I have a LOT of gently used things coming back my way. ;)


----------



## jennievictora

Just brought some gorge baby stuff from s big market all brand new :)


----------



## kelsey111

Oh lovely hun what did u get? x


----------



## jennievictora

Got a little Carrdie in cream new born a white n cream pram suit that wad ftom mothercare size newborn and a lemon sleepsuit paid 8 pound for all that :)


----------



## jennievictora

https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-G...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 paid a fiver for mine :D 
https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-B...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 mine but i didnt get a hat with mine which im not fussed b anyway 1.50 :)


----------



## Macwooly

I love the snowsuit thing :) And I'm sure you'll find a hat cheap enough which will match the other darling outfit if you wanted x


----------



## ancl

I have a dress up bib that I just couldnt walk away from so hopefully whenever we do become pregnant it will be a girl lol


----------



## jennievictora

The snow suit looks nicer in flesh really soft yeah il just get a lemon hat if want one but not to fudsed tbh cos they don't need them all the time .


----------



## kelsey111

love them both hun what a bargin, i really want that snowbag :D:D the other one will look lovely with or with out a hat :D


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun the snow bag looks so much nicer in flesh 2 looks really expensive im not sure about hats got 2 from asda for when baba is born but im not sure how much you will need them what do you think? also is it sad that i now say i want to buy bump to be or baba something or something for my baby box lolx


----------



## kelsey111

not sure hun, ive got the 2 same hats from asda's then a fury one with matching mittons for the way home, i proberly wont buy any more unless they come with an outfit, or some 1 buys me some, no hun thats cute were going to call our baby while im pregnant bean :D my OH always says shall i put this in beans room or shall i put beans bits in the loft , bless him. we dont say it loads jsut cute wen i hear him say it :cloud9:


----------



## jennievictora

aww bless im getting so excited about geting my clomid now i think il prob get a thick hat with a set mayb but no more unles gifts :) x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah hun, so many people will buy loads even if u say u dont need any lol, xx


----------



## jennievictora

i know lol are you goin to find out what your having when you get preg? iam iv always said want suprsie but now im thinking il want to know x


----------



## kelsey111

when we first stated TTC i wanted to no the sex but OH didnt, now we have got unisex clothes ect i dont want to, i want it to be a supprise, more ensentive to push maybe?? ill prob want to no when i am but ill let OH not to let me find out :haha: xx


----------



## Lily7

Hi Ladies
Well we were out shopping today and we went into BHS, have you seen the Bambini range in there.....GORG!!! We very nearly made our first buy....then at the last minute DH said.."what are we doing..this is crazy" :-( so we didn't end up getting anything boo
I actually could have cried walking back to the car!


----------



## jennievictora

oh no maybe you should talk to him my oh was funny about me buying stuff but he knows it makes me happy now and he gets chuffed 2 x


----------



## jennievictora

lol i always said i want a suprise maybe i will with one of my babies in the fututre i just love the idea of them saying its a boy girl at the birth like in films lol x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Had to catch up on this thread !

All your buys are so lovely !!! I still only have my 3 items. 

Although I did show hubby the all in one yesterday morning, after trying to direct his mood for a few minutes I thought it would be a good time ... well it wasn't ! He wasn't happy, he said it was weird. So u walked out the room and went into our bedroom , he followed and gave me a big cuddle and said it upsets him as we're not pregnant yet and he really wants a baby and for us to be a proper little family :( he was genuinely upset.

Still missing George lol, everything is sooo expensive here (sigh) and not as cute as George/tesco unless I went to pumpkin patch and spent a fortune. So my plan us to buy bits and bobs and buy all expensive ones with hubby when we're pregnant.

We have a huge shop here called Baby Bunting I think that is 'the' place here for all your baby things but too scared to go there on my own and because I am not pregnant yet. Might leave that shop as a surprise for hubby and I for when we are pregnant.

I was just wondering , what brand bottles will you he using ? Tommee Tippee or Avent ? I'm swaying more to TT as they look nicer. 

xx


----------



## Hels_Bells

MissyMoo88 said:


> Had to catch up on this thread !
> 
> All your buys are so lovely !!! I still only have my 3 items.
> 
> Although I did show hubby the all in one yesterday morning, after trying to direct his mood for a few minutes I thought it would be a good time ... well it wasn't ! He wasn't happy, he said it was weird. So u walked out the room and went into our bedroom , he followed and gave me a big cuddle and said it upsets him as we're not pregnant yet and he really wants a baby and for us to be a proper little family :( he was genuinely upset.
> 
> Still missing George lol, everything is sooo expensive here (sigh) and not as cute as George/tesco unless I went to pumpkin patch and spent a fortune. So my plan us to buy bits and bobs and buy all expensive ones with hubby when we're pregnant.
> 
> We have a huge shop here called Baby Bunting I think that is 'the' place here for all your baby things but too scared to go there on my own and because I am not pregnant yet. Might leave that shop as a surprise for hubby and I for when we are pregnant.
> 
> I was just wondering , what brand bottles will you he using ? Tommee Tippee or Avent ? I'm swaying more to TT as they look nicer.
> 
> xx

Sorry to butt in. I am a bit of a health nut and wanted to chime in about the bottles :blush: If you chose to go with plastic, make sure it is BPA free. BPA is an estrogen mimicker and is suspected to cause cancer and mess up reproductive/sexual behavior (which makes sense - why give a boy estrogen??) Me personally, I will only be GLASS. :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well girls I went to the shopping mall today and purchased 3 more items ... 2 newborn baby hats, a pack of 4 x white newborn bodysuits and a cream hooded bath towel :) xx

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/980a222b.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

Hels_Bells said:


> MissyMoo88 said:
> 
> 
> Had to catch up on this thread !
> 
> All your buys are so lovely !!! I still only have my 3 items.
> 
> Although I did show hubby the all in one yesterday morning, after trying to direct his mood for a few minutes I thought it would be a good time ... well it wasn't ! He wasn't happy, he said it was weird. So u walked out the room and went into our bedroom , he followed and gave me a big cuddle and said it upsets him as we're not pregnant yet and he really wants a baby and for us to be a proper little family :( he was genuinely upset.
> 
> Still missing George lol, everything is sooo expensive here (sigh) and not as cute as George/tesco unless I went to pumpkin patch and spent a fortune. So my plan us to buy bits and bobs and buy all expensive ones with hubby when we're pregnant.
> 
> We have a huge shop here called Baby Bunting I think that is 'the' place here for all your baby things but too scared to go there on my own and because I am not pregnant yet. Might leave that shop as a surprise for hubby and I for when we are pregnant.
> 
> I was just wondering , what brand bottles will you he using ? Tommee Tippee or Avent ? I'm swaying more to TT as they look nicer.
> 
> xx
> 
> Sorry to butt in. I am a bit of a health nut and wanted to chime in about the bottles :blush: If you chose to go with plastic, make sure it is BPA free. BPA is an estrogen mimicker and is suspected to cause cancer and mess up reproductive/sexual behavior (which makes sense - why give a boy estrogen??) Me personally, I will only be GLASS. :winkwink:Click to expand...

ill be using tomme tippee or avent, i think alot of them do say BPA free now days, we dont even have glass bottles over here, well i havent seen them, thanks for the info tho :flower:


----------



## kelsey111

love your bits hun, i love the hooded towels soo cute! :D


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've read reviews on both TT and Avent and I can't tell which ones are best or that I'll prefer x


----------



## jennievictora

those are lovley hun yeah il be using avent or tt like the look of tt sure they do them in blue or pink and its the plastic that is coulered 2 :o lol


----------



## kelsey111

ill proberly end up using both but they have a set of 6 in both size bottles for £20 a set and there avent so i'll proberly get them. xx 

i think this is the pram i want now :D
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_54_10751_-1_14601_110815_10001_14051


----------



## MissyMoo88

Really £20 for 6 ?? Here it's $20 for 2 TT ones (£12) x

That's lovely hun, really good price too xx


----------



## kelsey111

yeah 260ml x 6 £20 then 120ml x6 £20 :D yh i thought that was a good price for that pram aswell. x


----------



## jennievictora

that prams lovley and that is very good price i like a few like the quinny ones and some others i also like the bottles where they can sterilase them selves you put water in bottom n microwave think that would be handy if your going out for day x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah thats a good idea, i have a electric steralizer and a microwave one so be good if bubbs stay at grand paernts or go on holiday , x


----------



## Lily7

jennievictora said:


> oh no maybe you should talk to him my oh was funny about me buying stuff but he knows it makes me happy now and he gets chuffed 2 x


YES you should! At one point we were just standing in the middle of the shop not speaking and smiling at each other waiting for one of us to say awk one wee thing won't hurt, we very nearly had it bought and then the voice of reason came into his head arrgghh!


----------



## jennievictora

oh stupid voice of reason :( sounds like he wants to buy stuff 2 tho tbh is he worried it will jink things? kelsey what steriliser do you have cant decide on one :( wil put pic up of that top i brought sunday so cute x


----------



## kelsey111

i have this https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...t_14417596|Baby+feeding+products|14417597.htm

and - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003P9W...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B003P9WSVM


----------



## jennievictora

i like the tt one and i like the stuff you get with 2nd one i want an eltric one but im tempted just to get a cold water steriliser that you use water n milton in heard good things bout them and nohting can go wrong with them x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah hun, i think there all the same really they'll all do the job xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Will you be washing your baby buys before the baby is born ? xx


----------



## jennievictora

i was wondering about washing all the stuff and im not sure think il defo wash the stuff iv brought of markets or second hand what about you ? x


----------



## kelsey111

Im going to leave it, its all boxed up in the loft so ill just leave it there then wash it when we have our 12 week scan maybe. ive just found out my sis is pregnant :cry:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Awww hun :hugs: hopefully you'll get your BFP and you and your sister can be bump buddies and your little bubs would be able to grow up together xx

I think I'll leave mine to wash til I have bought all the baby furniture then I can wash and put it all away ready for my baba :) xx


----------



## kelsey111

yeah hope so :D more disapointed i think she's still living with my mum her bf is a idiot, she'll be a great mum tho. x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah will wash mine when im preg get it ready. 
aww hun are you ok :hugs: know how you feeling had a friend on fb announce her pregnancy with a scan pic :cry: had me crying it wil be us next xx


----------



## kelsey111

yh ill keep positive, :D so have use got baby names picked out yet? we have 
girls -
scarlet
alicia - pronounced ali-cia

boys-
harley
casey
:D


----------



## Lily7

jennievictora said:


> oh stupid voice of reason :( sounds like he wants to buy stuff 2 tho tbh is he worried it will jink things? kelsey what steriliser do you have cant decide on one :( wil put pic up of that top i brought sunday so cute x

I think your right, yes he is worrying about Jink'ing things.

x


----------



## Lily7

Awk Kelsey....hope your ok 

I will def wash any of my stuff (if i ever get anything grrr) LOL I am a freak for stuff like that - If I ever buy anything new for myself I will wash it before I wear it (I hate shop smell) LOL


----------



## jennievictora

i havent got any names yet i can only think of girl names at mo lol. i try to look at buyinh baby stuff as good luck now it makes me feel so positive. 
i also went to asda today and got 
a bargain :) i got a winnie the pooh 3 piece set jogging bottoms body thing and a sleevless jacket was £10.00 reduced to £6.00 i had the last one i asked the girl if any more sizes and she said they dont so chuffed heres a pic and one of my jacket also the hood has ears on on the winnie the pooh thing its 6- 9 months i think x
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 11









013.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kelsey111

Aww thats so cute hun, i love asda's get such good bargins xx


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah I like it going make sure check regulary for bargains the jacket i got Sunday :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Awww they're lovely hun !!

We have a few baby names but we are going to buy a baby name book when pregnant .... infact that can be my gift to him when I get my BFP , wrap it up with the test on top lol. 

My soy isoflavones have just arrived :happydance: 

How are you ladies feeling this cycle? xx


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies, well im due between 2nd - 4th april, im 100% sure im not pregnant this month and :af: will come, im pretty used to that now so i just look forward to the next month and hope we conceive next month. How are you feeling?? xx :dust:


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm only CD 5 but I'm doing a whole load of different things this cycle ... Using CBFM , taking soy isoflavones and evening primrose oil, aswel as my vitamins.

Hubby and I had a date night tonight, feel sooo relaxed and happy :)

Hope af doesn't show up hun !!

Have you thought about how you'll tell your other half when you get your BFP if he's not there?
xx


----------



## kelsey111

good luck hun :dust: i think he would proberly be here with me. i think i would prefure that, then we can both cry together lol You?? xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you hun !!

I'm not sure , he will probably be there but if not I'll wrap something baby related up and give it to him when he gets home from work. Dreading the 2ww already lol xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww thats cute :D i hope you get ur :bfp: xx


----------



## jennievictora

hope A.F stays away for you both i still havent had a period cos my pcos :( oh well 1 day and a month 2 go till i get my clomid appointment 19 may xx


----------



## jennievictora

thanx missymoo88 there so cute love buying it what do you all say if you get asked when are you due when buying baby stuff x


----------



## paula181

I love baby looking at baby clothes they are sooooo cute :)
I went shopping in Sainsburys at weekend and bought a tiny pirate dress-up outfit.......i couldnt help myself i just HAD too :rofl: xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww how cute xx


----------



## jennievictora

Aww the pirate outfit sounds cute


----------



## MissyMoo88

No ones asked me that ... yet ! Lol. Hubby said that though when ge was arguing his point that it's wrong to buy baby things now xx


----------



## jennievictora

lol i suppose could just say its for a friend x


----------



## jennievictora

hey all how are you all :)


----------



## kelsey111

Hey hun, im good thanks, not long till my :af: is due its defo on its way!, ive been looking loads at baby stuff mostly for my sis :( but i still like looking at it :) How are you ?? xx


----------



## jennievictora

I'm great thanx 1st April tomoz which means a month till I get clomid my appointments may 19th can't wait . I think you should treat yourself to something for baba. Has anyone else noticed the amount of pregnant people about I have seen loads just think me next x


----------



## kelsey111

wow that sgood hun not long then, yeah i really want to get something for baby :D will see, yes everywere i turn there are pregnant people, but then when were pregnant people in our situation now will be saying the same thing ,, xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i cant wait for that said to my sis hope iv got huge bump at xmas just hope the clomid works and theres no problems with my tubes i get it for 3 months then if not preg they do a scan check the tubes are ok wish they had done that first tbh desprete for it to work :/ ooh def buy somth if u go asda stuff there nice and cheap and always puts me in good mood x


----------



## Lily7

Hi Ladies
Remember I told yous the other day that me and DH were in BHS at the bambini range and the voice of reason came into his head and we came away empty handed??
Well........when I got home from work yesterday he surprised me with it!!! How sweet - he went yesterday after work and bought the set we had been looking at!!https://www.bhs.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/bhsstore/509471/235076
Hope that link works - our very first baby buy!!! x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Awww that is too cute hun !!! 

Everything crossed for our BFP's soon :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## Freakycactus

That is sooo cute!


----------



## jennievictora

aww thats lovley so chuffed for you :) need to check bhs out for baby stuff :) x


----------



## Lily7

thanks girls....I was so surprised and happy I almost started crying!! lol 

What am I gona be like when I see a BFP?!?! haha


----------



## kelsey111

aww bless him, thats a lovely set hun, xx


----------



## jennievictora

Aww hope we get our bfp soon girls chuffed just weighs self lost 2 pounds x


----------



## kelsey111

thats good hun, im trying to loose a bit of weight , not working yet loll i love food to much!, im doing a work out dvd tho so getting toned up :D baby :dust: hun xx


----------



## Lily7

I'm trying to eat a bit better and cut out all the crap! not too good at excercising tho - I wish I was motivated enough!


----------



## kelsey111

my OH goes gym 5 mornings a week, then he does my dvd with me 4 nites a week with me i need moatavation aswell lol :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i bought some things today.
only went to toys r us to get an outfit for my friend who has just had another little girl, and i accidently bought these x
IMG_1946
IMG_1945

hope this works, not uploaded a picture before x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

no it didnt work , it says add the url number of the image , whats that? x


----------



## kelsey111

did u click go advanced then upload the pic's through your computar? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

wheres the go advanced? x


----------



## kelsey111

scroll down to the bottom were u type your message then it says go advanced, then click manage attachments then upload your pic


----------



## mummy.wannabe

they only had a blue musical heart but we liked it x


----------



## kelsey111

aww lovely hun, i have that clothes set :) xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

its too cute, they make everything to cute! x


----------



## kelsey111

yep :)


----------



## jennievictora

i have to force myself to exercise lol but determind keep it of when im pregnant will treat my self then lol.  mummy wannabe that outfits so cute where is it from ? i like that heart thing do you hang it above the cot? love that heart so pretty x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah you hang it on the cot and pull the bear down and it plays a tune and got it all from babies are us x

they only have stuff that is unisex, they dont do blue and pink x


----------



## jennievictora

im of to look on babies rus do they do the heart in neautrul id love one of them x


----------



## kelsey111

some more pic's of my bits
 



Attached Files:







SDC11657.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 9









SDC11658.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 11









SDC11683.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 17









SDC11685.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mummy.wannabe

they might have done but they only had blue in the shop, so stupidly i got it rather than look on the net, didnt think of it at the time.

kelsey you have lots, iv got about 15 things now but im slowly adding and adding. i am buying blue and pink too just incase and if i never have a boy or a girl i can seel them or give as gifts x


----------



## jennievictora

i love that thing in the middile kelsey where is it from you have lolvey stuf. yay just looked on site have it in neutrul goin try n get one soon its gorge x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ooooooooooooooooo i really want a neutral one now ha x


----------



## kelsey111

i think it was from the disney store. yh there is alot lol thats y im not buying no more untill i get my :bfp: there all in piles of sizes and like baby grows, vests , outfits
 



Attached Files:







SDC11705.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 20


----------



## jennievictora

do you keep yours like that hun or norm pack it away you could order one online return the otha one if u want to i like the one u got x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

maybe ill keep the receipt and see if i can change it x


----------



## jennievictora

you could do sure they wil for you thanx for friend add iv accepted you :)


----------



## kelsey111

i just put it in the box in piles, on each pile there is a note with what size and how many there are in the pile, sad i no, but i love organizing things :D


----------



## jennievictora

aww thats not sad do you do it with everything or just baby stuff i love folding my baby stuff up and getting it and looking at it lol makes me happy looking at it hmmm maybe i need a hobby pmsl x


----------



## kelsey111

mostly baby stuff, i love it there so cute and like u said it makes me happy aswell :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

Lol weird ain't it going have the best dressed babies lol was reading z thing about kids having designer clothes what do you think woukd you buy designer stuff for baby icant afford. Designer stuff anyway but I kind of think they out grow it to fast although I'd be tempted by some baby uggs but iv seen nice ones in primark . Sorry bout spelling ov phone x


----------



## kelsey111

erm im not really for all desinger stuff as they do grow out of it quick, but i think for special occasions then its ok, but i mostly see nice stuff not desinger anyway xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Im not on for 24 hours and I fall so far behind lol. 

All your baby buys are gorgeous !! 

I've not bought anymore yet as been sooo busy with work ! Have you unpacked your baby buys? Mine are still in their packages, I don't want to unpack them lol. 

Where are you ladies in your cycles?

I am CD8, still getting a low on my CBFM, not sure if that's normal as it's my first month using it, also taking soy isoflavones (natures clomid) ... Ovulation should just be round the corner :happydance: best get BD hey !!

xx


----------



## kelsey111

hi, yeah mine is all out of its packets, holded and packed in its box, i came on last nite so bang on time this month! :D, 28day cycle i hope it stays like it. xx


----------



## hellohefalump

Has anyone already started buying maternity clothes? I have :-D


----------



## jennievictora

hey agree about designer stuff my stuff is all out the packets n folded neatly in a box :) i want to buy some maternity but havent got the money. ooh if you have baby mags keep your eyes open for babies r us vouchers i had a five pound one used it today you had to soend 30 pound i think but worth it will put pics up of my goodies x


----------



## jennievictora

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Clothing/Bodysuits/Loved-and-Adored-Bodysuits-7-Pack(0013534)
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...Winnie-The-Pooh-Starry-Night-Snowsuit(0083495) this is what we are bring baby home in :) both those are newborn :)


----------



## kelsey111

hiya, no i have not got any maternity clothes yet, ooog yes put pics up hun :D


----------



## jennievictora

also brought a love n adored set you get a bib vest hat n think thats it v cute cnt find pic online though was goin get a heart but only had blue will order online x


----------



## kelsey111

it says page not found hun :s


----------



## jennievictora

bugger i just pated the link is that the worng way to do it ? xx


----------



## kelsey111

no thats the right way to do it, not sure why its not coming up :S


----------



## jennievictora

wont let me show it you il tell you the names and you can look if you go to babies r us site and look at snow suits its the winnie the pooh starry nights snow suit in white got that for when bring baby home :) and a pack of love and adored bodysuits get 7 in a pack and then got a love n adored set you get bib body suit hat not on site thought it wont load anything for me sayin invalid stupid thing :( x


----------



## kelsey111

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...Winnie-The-Pooh-Starry-Night-Snowsuit(0083495) i love this hun soo cute,


----------



## jennievictora

wont let me click on it if its the winnie the pooh snowsuit its gorgeous lovley n soft for baba :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i thought id started my peroid on thursday but have only had a tad of blood every morning since, maybe its a very light peroid because im getting BFNs. but i normally miss a month out inbetween cycles. i had the last one the 7th feb so a shorter 1 this month x


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies, how are we all ??!! :af: is still here it came friday night. so another month of :sex: xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Let's hope af passes quickly so you can get BD again !

I'm very sick at the moment, migraine, temp & throwing up. Hoping to be better soon because think I'll get my highs on my CBFM soon ... need to catch that egg this month !!!

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## kelsey111

oh sorry to hear that hun, ive got a cold :( bugs going around i think, x


----------



## jennievictora

hey all sorry the witch showed up hun hope it be gone soon for you i dont have periods at mo which is weird its cause of my pcos i just cant wait for my clomid may 19th :D went to primark today brought some gorgeous vests with ducks on :) really wanted newborn ones but they dont do them :(


----------



## kelsey111

Hiya, well i think :af: has nearly finished! only a quick period this month! cant wait to start :sex: again, my sex drive really went down hill this month :( dunno why :shrug: 
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

iv been spotting for 4 days, so not sure if its a very light period or what. if it is then its the shortest cycle i had had for a very long time x


----------



## jennievictora

I think sex drives can vary when your on can't they hopefully it won't be long till we get our bfp had my first hold of my mates baby today made me want to be pregnant so much :( x


----------



## kelsey111

mummy.wannabe - how early is your spotting if it is :af: ?? 

jennievictora - aww hun, hope you do get your :bfp: soon, its hard holding a new baby and not crying! 
How old are you dont think ive asked b4 :haha: 
Ive Just Turned 19 :flower: My OH (fiance) is 22 (23) in july :cloud9: 

:dust:


----------



## jennievictora

hey im 26 turn 27 in june :) im really hoping this clomid works think its 80 percent effective treating pcos i think which is v high. mummy wannabe is there any chance is its implation bleeding not sure if got right word lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i have a very irregular cycle, my last peroid was 7th feb so the spotting wouldnt have been early for a ''normal'' peroid, but mine it is x
havent done a test for a few days but i dont think im pregnant.

i really didnt want to use the ovulation kits but i think i might have to x


----------



## kelsey111

Good luck hun, :dust: maybe give ovulation sticks a go for a few months? you can always stop if you get to stressed with it or w.e xx :dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im going to start taking soy isoflavones appartently there natural clomid, which you only take for a few days at the beginning of your peroid and is meant to make your cycle shorter, so going to give it a try x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

wouldnt it be lovely if we all got our BFP in the same month!! cheesy but would be nice x


----------



## jennievictora

hahha not chessy at all i thought would be lovley if we all got pregnant could all be bump buddies. i used ovulation tests and for me it got me down cos they where always neg cos of the pcos :( but i think they can be very usefull i also tried the angus castus which didnt work for me but i dont know if i took it for long enough i came of it cos im getting my clomid you cant take the 2 together and didnt want it to interfire have heard very good things about it :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

jennievictora said:


> hahha not chessy at all i thought would be lovley if we all got pregnant could all be bump buddies. i used ovulation tests and for me it got me down cos they where always neg cos of the pcos :( but i think they can be very usefull i also tried the angus castus which didnt work for me but i dont know if i took it for long enough i came of it cos im getting my clomid you cant take the 2 together and didnt want it to interfire have heard very good things about it :) x

you say you have pcos, does it just start or are you born with it? and after how long trying did you go to the doctors? 

where abouts you from?

i havent been to the doctors yet incase they tell me i havent been trying long enough for them to test me. 

i was on pill from 16-24ish then was off it for 9months or so before we started trying, and as soon as we did my peroids started getting messed up.


----------



## kelsey111

id love to be bump buddies with u 2 :D , :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

hey im not sure if your born with it or if it devolps sorry i think i was 16 when i was diagnosed with it we v been trying year n half. i think most docs say 12 months before they will help you but you cold fib a bit tbh im from birmingham west mids :) 
will have to try and keep in touch cos you both seem lovley :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arw thanks and you seem lovely too. birmingham is about hour or so away from me, same as essex, im letchworth in hertfordshire.

i was considering telling a little fib and say ib been nearly trying a year and see what they say.

AF came tonight properly so im defo out, didnt think i was anyway, just glad its a much shorter cycle this time x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arw thanks and you seem lovely too. birmingham is about hour or so away from me, same as essex, im letchworth in hertfordshire.

i was considering telling a little fib and say ib been nearly trying a year and see what they say.

AF came tonight properly so im defo out, didnt think i was anyway, just glad its a much shorter cycle this time x


----------



## kelsey111

:happydance: :af: has finished!!! a quick one this month :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

Yay good news hun yeah just say u been trying over year n nothing might be worth a shot x


----------



## MissyMoo88

mummy.wannabe said:



> im going to start taking soy isoflavones appartently there natural clomid, which you only take for a few days at the beginning of your peroid and is meant to make your cycle shorter, so going to give it a try x

Hi mummy.wannabe ... 

This was my first time taking soy iso, I took them CD 5-9 (struggled to find then here in Australia) 

(Here's some history on me ladies ...) My hubby and I were NTNP for about 2 years, in the 2 years he worked away got 12-18 months and I only saw him on a Saturday. We both went to the doctors though to be checked out anyways and everything was fine with hubby, and they found I wasn't ovulating often, I had irregular cycles. I never got told I had pcos though. They put me on metformin and I took it for 3 months and it worked, I was regular and ovulated but I came off it as we were moving here. 6 months here I've had a regular 26 day cycle and ovulated every month BUT we avoided it as we were geting settled in a new country, jobs, home etc so we started ttc in January and sods law Februarys cycle messed up jumping to a 46 day cycle. I bleed so heavy and painful for 4 days. Usually my cycles are medium fliw and last 7 days.

So with being so fed up I thought I'd give soy isoflavones a go after reading all the success stories. I took 120mg CD5-7 and 180mg CD8-9. They say you should ovulate 5-10 days after your last day taking them. I'm currently on CD 12 and not even a high on my CBFM yet. Trying not to worry yet. I have read they have delayed ovulation for sone women though.

Good luck with them, if you can take them at night to avoid side effects.

Keep me updated xx

I've not bought any more baby items since my last purchase, feeling a little fed up at the moment to be honest :( so avoiding baby stores/sections.

How are you ladies? xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww hope you feel better soon and al here if you need to talk :) im feeling quite good apart from iv woke up feeling like death thanx to a cold :( x


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies, yep ive woken up still with my cold :( lovely sunny day so at least ill get some washing dry lol :D :sex: last night :happydance: :woohoo: xx


----------



## jennievictora

omg theres been a cancelltion iv got my apointment tmz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SeaShells

Hi Ladies
Have just read all your posts on the lovely baby items you have been buying. I too have brought a couple of items, 1st thing a few months ago was a a little lullabye Soft toy, its plays sounds of nature or baby tunes, its was half price!!!! Then in Tesco s the weekend we got a closer to nature steriliser that too was half price. Hubby is now just as bad as me and always looks at baby bits when we are out shopping!!!! It was actually him that said to get the steriliser :happydance:
I have always felt it a bit like 'tempting fate' buying baby clothes while TTC but like many of you i found that it makes it exciting and promising!!! I think i shall be buying a few more bits...(so tempted to pop out now lol)..

Good luck to you all.... :dust:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Wooo !!!! :happydance: so happy for you !! Good luck and keep us updated !!

:hugs:

xx


----------



## jennievictora

Thank you I'm so nervous


----------



## SeaShells

Good luck jennie,hope it goes really well for you xx


----------



## kelsey111

SeaShells said:


> Hi Ladies
> Have just read all your posts on the lovely baby items you have been buying. I too have brought a couple of items, 1st thing a few months ago was a a little lullabye Soft toy, its plays sounds of nature or baby tunes, its was half price!!!! Then in Tesco s the weekend we got a closer to nature steriliser that too was half price. Hubby is now just as bad as me and always looks at baby bits when we are out shopping!!!! It was actually him that said to get the steriliser :happydance:
> I have always felt it a bit like 'tempting fate' buying baby clothes while TTC but like many of you i found that it makes it exciting and promising!!! I think i shall be buying a few more bits...(so tempted to pop out now lol)..
> 
> Good luck to you all.... :dust:



hiya hun, aww thats lovely, so much better when OH is on bored with it all :D 
:dust


----------



## kelsey111

jennievictora said:


> omg theres been a cancelltion iv got my apointment tmz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x

OOOhh hun congrats what great news! hope it all goes well.

:dust:


----------



## jennievictora

Thanx I'm so happy but nervos x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

jennievictora said:


> omg theres been a cancelltion iv got my apointment tmz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x

wooooo thats exciting!!! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

MissyMoo88 said:


> mummy.wannabe said:
> 
> 
> im going to start taking soy isoflavones appartently there natural clomid, which you only take for a few days at the beginning of your peroid and is meant to make your cycle shorter, so going to give it a try x
> 
> Hi mummy.wannabe ...
> 
> This was my first time taking soy iso, I took them CD 5-9 (struggled to find then here in Australia)
> 
> (Here's some history on me ladies ...) My hubby and I were NTNP for about 2 years, in the 2 years he worked away got 12-18 months and I only saw him on a Saturday. We both went to the doctors though to be checked out anyways and everything was fine with hubby, and they found I wasn't ovulating often, I had irregular cycles. I never got told I had pcos though. They put me on metformin and I took it for 3 months and it worked, I was regular and ovulated but I came off it as we were moving here. 6 months here I've had a regular 26 day cycle and ovulated every month BUT we avoided it as we were geting settled in a new country, jobs, home etc so we started ttc in January and sods law Februarys cycle messed up jumping to a 46 day cycle. I bleed so heavy and painful for 4 days. Usually my cycles are medium fliw and last 7 days.
> 
> So with being so fed up I thought I'd give soy isoflavones a go after reading all the success stories. I took 120mg CD5-7 and 180mg CD8-9. They say you should ovulate 5-10 days after your last day taking them. I'm currently on CD 12 and not even a high on my CBFM yet. Trying not to worry yet. I have read they have delayed ovulation for sone women though.
> 
> Good luck with them, if you can take them at night to avoid side effects.
> 
> Keep me updated xx
> 
> I've not bought any more baby items since my last purchase, feeling a little fed up at the moment to be honest :( so avoiding baby stores/sections.
> 
> How are you ladies? xxClick to expand...

hey iv just started my peroid so i need to get the pills very soon to take them when the time was right, how do you know what days are best to take them for you? i heard that it comes like a BC if you take too much x

i also bought more stuff from a lady on here, some cute girly stuff with cats on, coz i love cats and a snow suit i bought from her in white x


----------



## kelsey111

i brought a massive bundle of unisex clothes off her a while ago :D so cute x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

another month of trying eh girls!!! my husband is away for 5 weeks now and only home at the weekend, only takes 1 time but depends if hes home for the right time x


----------



## MissyMoo88

You take double the amount of clomid. So about 100mg to start off with. Also I think it depends on your cycle length what days you take them but I think it's best to take them earlier , CD2-6 so you ovulate sooner.

Good luck and keep us updated xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i dont think i can start this month then, as im already on cycle day 2 x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I took them CD5-9 I think that's that last day you can start them xx


----------



## jennievictora

Had appointment got my clomid :) on 100 mg


----------



## kelsey111

yay :D when do you start taking it hun? xx


----------



## jennievictora

Well she's given me somethin to make me have period have take it 5days starting that today got read my leaflet and can tell u which day I take it its bit confusing x


----------



## kelsey111

ooh ok hope it helps/works hun, and you get your :bfp: soon :happydance: xx


----------



## jennievictora

started the pill make me have period 2tday says to take the clomid on day 2 of the period :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

jennievictora said:


> Had appointment got my clomid :) on 100 mg

yay hope this helps you get your BFP!! 

i went to get some soy isoflavones from holland and barrett today, the lady really recommended not taking them, i told her about all the ladies on here taking them, she said she wouldnt as its actually for menapause.
and said why didnt i try agnus castus 1st and evening primrose oil and see if that makes my cycle shorter, so thats what im trying this month!! x


----------



## jennievictora

thank u i trid angus castus didnt work for me but have heard good stuff bout it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

kelsey are you trying anything different this month? x


----------



## kelsey111

Hi hun, erm no were not trying anything new this month just try and :sex: every other day xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah sounds like a good plan, i was doing that, but because i didnt know when i ovulated i didnt know when was best, and sometimes doing it every other day for 3-6weeks because my cycle is so long, is bloody tiring hahaha x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i bet it is :haha: the longest cycle ive had is 33days normally 28days so its not taht tiring lol, weve tryed to do it the last few months, but havent managed a whole month of every other nite yet :haha: will try harder this month, got a few things to spice it up :blush: :hehe:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

my shortest cycle is 58days, yeah we say lets do it every other day, we do for nearly 2 weeks then it gets very 3 days etc we have good intentions. 

hoping that taking these pills will shorten my cycle x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah lol, how much will they shorten your cycle? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i havent a clue, they just say it helps bring your cycle to a normal level, but knowing my body it wont reduce it by much. just fingers crossed it will help abit x


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah i hope it does hun :dust:


----------



## MissyMoo88

I don't think I'll take soy iso again. I know there's alot of successful stories on here but I'm CD14 and still no high on my CBFM! 

Very very fed up :cry:

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

MissyMoo88 said:


> I don't think I'll take soy iso again. I know there's alot of successful stories on here but I'm CD14 and still no high on my CBFM!
> 
> Very very fed up :cry:
> 
> xx

sorry love didnt mean to dishearten you.
its just 1 know the lady who works there and they go on courses all the time to know about the pills. and she said there are always different actions these pills are meant to do. but she recommended i didnt take them. 
i know alot of woman on here take them but when i read what they were actually made for it put me off and decided to get the things she said she thought would help me x


----------



## MissyMoo88

No you haven't hun. I knew they were for menopause but I think that's a really high dose, the health food shop said menopause tablets contain like 33,000mg where as I've read the ladies on here say not to take over 200mg to help with ovulation. 

I'm feeling very fed up with it being CD14 and my CBFM is still showing low.

Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well I just popped to the shopping mall for salad and potatoes and ended up buying these, the Christmas outfit is for 0-3 months but it was only $5 bargain !! Could always give it away as a present if I don't have a baby that will fit it around Xmas. I also bought some little socks. I've got no where near as much as you ladies but I'm slowly building up, I limit myself to one or two items now and again. here's a pic ...

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/b5112830.jpg


----------



## jennievictora

aww thats adorable im dying to by baba some stuff but spent forty pound last week in babies ru s lol and when i met a mate brought some vests x x


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun thats so cute! :D ive told my self no more stuff untill :bfp: 
sis pregnant now so will get her some bits :) :(


----------



## jennievictora

:hugs: be your turn next :) i keeping seeing pregnant people everywher lol i love buying baby stuff think id rather buy baby stuff than stuff for me :)


----------



## kelsey111

yeah hope so :) just under 4 months till we go see a doc, hopefully be pregnant by then tho :)


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies...

Hope is everyone is well....
Im excited as my CBFM was delivered yest :happydance: so all i need now is the :witch: ... never thought i would be eager for her to arrive lol..

missymoo...that is baby outfit is adorable!!!! 
Im off out shopping in a bit and i might end up buying something babyish lol...
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arw that outfit it cute, im defo not having a christmas baby now, which im quite glad about really.

good luck seashells hope the CBFM helps you out x

iv got no more money for the month i really over spent this month, and keep looking at baby stuff i want to buy, i got a bargain last night tho ooops a fisher price rainforest musical playmat for £1 x


----------



## jennievictora

That is s bargain where you get that . Let me know how u get on w ith the cb fm I looked at them but really expensive half tempted x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

on ebay, looked and had a few minutes left, what a bargain!! 

i was going to buy a second hand CBFM but going to try the pills 1st and then if it still doesnt happen then ill try something else x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you ladies :flower:

I couldn't leave it there for $5 (£3) 

Hubby & I went to the shopping mall this afternoon to look at tents to go camping at Easter :wacko: not my thing at all but hey might as well try these things before we do have a baba. So I said to hubby, oh I just want to look at underwear (which is right next to the baby section :haha:) so after I looked at underwear I was like oh look at the nursery furniture and he was like look at the prams and he was really interested, he even started pushing one of the prams around and down the aisle to me. He even showed me how it folded down lol. I must add though the pram was HORRIBLE !! and he's now told me I can't have a Bugaboo :cry: he said for $1600 he'd want it to be the dogs balls ... I told him I WILL have my Bugaboo pram lol ! I just love it far too much !! I know it's expensive but you buy black or cream and use it for bambino #2 too! He said when you're pregnant we'll go and look at them and decide.

xx


----------



## jennievictora

im sure you will be able to talk him in 2 picking the pram you want lol us women have our ways


----------



## jennievictora

hey ladies how are we all x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey jennie you ok? just on here quickyl before i go to work, hate working when the weather is nice, suppose you have that all the time ha x


----------



## MissyMoo88

How you getting on hun? I'm CD16 still low on my CBFM . 

I got hubby today :) we went shopping and walked past baby bunting (a baby store) hubby said oh baby bunting I said let's go in and I can show you a bugaboo pram , so I got him in the baby store lol. We looked at the bugaboo and he pushed one and said they were nice but not worth that much but he said you know we'll get one :) :happydance: just need to fall pregnant now ! I even got him to look round the nursery furniture with me, although he said come on I want to do all this when we're pregnant ! 

So excited now, just worried I'm not ovulating.

How are you ladies? 

I hear it's beautiful weather in the UK, pouring rain, 15 degrees here in Australia today, after blazing sunshine 32 degrees yesterday ... Strange weather lol

xx


----------



## kelsey111

morning, yep lovely sunny weather here :D love it <3 im good have not brought anything else yet, lol , :sex: everyother night for this month :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

Hey lovely day just been to the boot brought a fair bit of stuff got a changing may with covers on so not cold with matching top n tail bowl and flannel 2 pound :) s microwave avent sterileser a pound loads other stuff will tell u rest when I'm home :)


----------



## kelsey111

oooh :D want to see pic's!! xx


----------



## jennievictora

Ok il take some photos in bit :) got a yellow bear 2 20p n loads vests sleepsuit baby name book n pregnancy n baby care book x


----------



## jennievictora

my buys
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 7









012.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6









021.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6









010.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jennievictora

exscuse pics goin see if better one of teddy :)


----------



## kelsey111

Love them all hun , X


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun the changeg mat has a cover on so warm n anthoer one on top 2 so cosy n a spare tried put pic up of steriler its just an avent one microvwave the yellow thing is a sleep bag with chicks on got 5 moses basket blankets for 2 pound :)


----------



## kelsey111

blimy you did well hun! what bargins! xx


----------



## jennievictora

Lol thanx got loads vests 2 n sleepsuit super cheap so worth looking at car boots x


----------



## littlemonster

I just bought bottles and onesies for our little one. I'm buying unisex ones so that's less we have to buy since I'm picky about what all I want...but my friend is pregnant so I bought her some pacifiers with honey bee's on them. I call her my Honey Bee and when I refer to her unborn baby I call it baby bee...so it's special


----------



## jennievictora

aww thats so cute :) all mines unisex will buy a colour when i know boy girl :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey all, not been on in afew days,
been so busy at work because, like you said it very hot at the mo. 
cant believe you got all that stuff at the car boot, my friend asked if we can go to 1 soon, i work every other weekend so dont always get the chance.
worth going tho x


----------



## kelsey111

hi hun, yeah lovely weather a :D. yep car boots are good i got my steralizer and bottle warmer from there £3 xx


----------



## jennievictora

Defo worth going I brought some vests ten pence :o just cleaned my sterileiser looks brand new bargain at a pound x


----------



## kelsey111

thats great, mine was all sealed up they said they had'nt even used it :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

That'd great my friend went got brand new activity mat 3 pound


----------



## jennievictora

think decied on name if boy callum love it x


----------



## SeaShells

Hi Ladies....
Hope you all well...
Just popped on quick to say hello...busy half term here...hope the weather stays as good as it has been.
My latest baby purchases are 2 neutral outfits,socks and these great bibs, they are made by Tommy Tippee and have a soft thick band around the neck,they are so cool lol...all from Tescos..also ordered 2 babygrows from Next last night...i think i have def got the 'baby buying bug' lol..
Just wish my AF would hurry up and show herself!!! Due around 14th but have NO symptoms, usually by now my (.)(.) are really sore but nothing. I have 'the feeling' in my stomache that it could be soon for about 2 weeks...I want to start using my CBFM lol....
xx


----------



## kelsey111

callum is lovely hun, 
seashells. - good luck hun hope :af: doesnt come and you get your :bfp: xx


----------



## SeaShells

Thank you kelsey...but im not very hopefull,just think my body being cruel again this month, prob cos im so desperate to start using CBFM...


----------



## honey08

you shud all post pics of wot uv bought ,,,, then a pic of ur baby in it :cloud9: i did this when ttc morgan it was a long journey ( as is this one :? ) but it was lovley to see him in the things we had waiting for him :)


----------



## jennievictora

Thats a lovely idea il do that thank u kelsey hun good luck to all


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I also love callum, my surname is cope so thought the alleration sounds good in a name. 

has anybody else got a list of girls and boys names they like? and do you think once your pregnant ul find out what baby is.

i have a few names i love but my husband wont really talk about the names he likes and we wont be finding out what were having for any baby we have. i think its the biggest surprise youll ever have in life x


----------



## kelsey111

hiya yep we have our names picked out, even b4 ttc we had 2 picked, 
boys - Harley 
Casey
girls - Scarlett
Alicia 

no we wont be finding out the sex, i love all the unisex clothes :d xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

there all really nice.

i like- 
boys - fraser, callum , jamie , vinnie 

girls- ava but cant have, ava and fraser?
ruby, lily, sophia, ellis.

i like so many girls names and not so many boys, i know hubby and i will find it hard to aggree, tho i think unless he really doesnt like it, he will let me choose x


----------



## babyhopes2010

my nanna knitted me a blanket a yr ago :cloud9:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i wouldnt mind learning how to knit to be honest and make a few bits x


----------



## kelsey111

mummy.wannabe said:


> there all really nice.
> 
> i like-
> boys - fraser, callum , jamie , vinnie
> 
> girls- ava but cant have, ava and fraser?
> ruby, lily, sophia, ellis.
> 
> i like so many girls names and not so many boys, i know hubby and i will find it hard to aggree, tho i think unless he really doesnt like it, he will let me choose x

laods of people actally have names that match like ava fraser love them all hun


----------



## kelsey111

love hand knitted blankets! my mum always knits them and my nan when she was alive xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i got a hand knitted bunny i love babys not having it :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

laods of people actally have names that match like ava fraser love them all hun[/QUOTE]

i just dont know if it sounds odd x


----------



## kelsey111

up 2 you hun, when you see the baby im sure it'll make ur mind up x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah people say they pick out name and it just doesnt look like it suits them x


----------



## jennievictora

we like alicia for a girl not sure how we would we spell it though like sophia 2 but think at school would end up being called sophie :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

my sister in law is alicia, and yes totally agree with people calling baby sophie instead! and that would proberly irritate me x


----------



## kelsey111

its said ali-cia, id just correct people everytime they got it wrong lol x


----------



## jennievictora

lol i like the name amelia and alcia said aleesha but spelt diff. hmmm dont know why feel bit down today :(


----------



## kelsey111

omg ages ago i said to OH i liked amelia lol but were going with Alicia , we piked the same names :D 

ohh hun whys that, ?? xx
ive had past few days feeling crappy and so emotional about TTC its been along time now, :( xx


----------



## jennievictora

omg thats weird lol im not sure which but itl be one of them 2 i think love both of them :) 
im not sure i think its cos i had tabs make me have period doc said norm 5 days after yout take them you come on its only been 2 days since i finshed mine nothing yet guess i was hopin it would worked faster :/ you have to take clomid 2nd day period so just got wait i guess :( it is hard when you want it so bad today i feel really emotional id do nything to be pregnant i said to my oh the otha day why do the people who want it have to struggle so much when you get people who dont care about there kids fall preg straight away :(


----------



## kelsey111

well i hope :af: shows up soon :hugs: yeah its just one of them horrible things hun we have to wait longer, my OH says its because ours will me more special, and its testing us to make sure were a good couple and we'll stick together through ttc , maybe not true but it keeps me going, at some point we will be mummys! and we will look back and all this trying and emotianal days will all be soo worth :) :friends: :dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arww hope everyone is ok, we all have shitty days when i think it gets to us more, maybe hormones but some days are worse to cope with.

im feeling crapy today as just found out my younger brothers gf is pregnant again, she had a miscarriage a few months ago, so i knew they were trying the same time as us, and just expected that im the eldest and id have the 1st grandchild, be nice to have babies together tho, stil hard when there not been together aslong, that dont live together etc

i dont realise the clomid thing to be honest,how it works i mean, does it help you ovulate? x


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun :hugs: hard aint it but i actually think it easier having baby in the family rather than a friend being pregnant, xx


----------



## jennievictora

thats a nice way of thinking of it kelsey :) mummy wannabe yeah iit makes you ovulate :)


----------



## kelsey111

it keeps me going! still have down days but just have to keep thinking it, xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hope you ladies are ok :hugs:

I'm trying to stay positive at the moment, I'm CD 20 and got my third high on my CBFM today, I've been cramping for the last two days and started with ewcm today so reckon I'll ovulate tomorrow, Saturday or possibly Sunday ! I want this to be it sooooooooo bad !!!!!

I bought some tommee tippee dummies the other day, clear ones. They were on off $5 off so had to get them :) kinda like a good luck (i hope)

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww cute, i read today that when you ovulate your most fertile between 3pm-7pm and even more fertile 5pm-7pm i might give that a try this month!! xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've read that before too xx


----------



## kelsey111

no harm in trying it i guess , :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

its so hard to do it those times tho if you work, 
im going to a car boot this weekend if it stays nice, it makes me feel better to buy stuff, i dont care if its stuff for me, but baby stuff makes me so happy, second hand or not x


----------



## kelsey111

i no, normally were doing dinner his just getting in from work ect, aww thats nice hun yeah buying clothes makes me happy to:) no more for us tho till :bfp: :( xx


----------



## jennievictora

hey not been on mucht his week been feeling bit fed up still no period :( did a test yesterdat knew i wasnt it was neg :( so still waitin for period so can take clomid car boot tmz :) hope you all have good weekend x


----------



## Kellikins

I havn't brought anything yet but when i got married, DH brought me a new born baby knitted jumper as a wedding gift.
I know it kinda sound silly but it was his way of telling me he's ready.
Its soo tiny and small!
Makes me smile when ever i pick it up... :)
xXx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arw thats very sweet and a lovely way to show you hes ready!! 
i cant wait to get paid so that i can buy a few more things, i want to buy blankets and socks this month ha x


----------



## kelsey111

Kellikins said:


> I havn't brought anything yet but when i got married, DH brought me a new born baby knitted jumper as a wedding gift.
> I know it kinda sound silly but it was his way of telling me he's ready.
> Its soo tiny and small!
> Makes me smile when ever i pick it up... :)
> xXx

aww hun thats a great gift :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i cant stop reading the baby name section, found a name i thought was unusual Ellodie
sounding like melody.


----------



## kelsey111

never herd of that name b4 like it tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah id never heard of it either, my surname has 1 sylable so think i need a double sylabe first name x 
mine is cope

i read a lady saying her bfs surname was moist!! oopsy ha x


----------



## jennievictora

aww thats a lovley girt good new i think im spotting :) sorry if tmi :p and we decied on girls name faye for a girl x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

jennievictora said:


> aww thats a lovley girt good new i think im spotting :) sorry if tmi :p and we decied on girls name faye for a girl x

faye is nice, we already have a faith 
so you have had your clomid, does this spotting mean you could be pregnant or making you start your peroid, either way its a good sign i think ha x


----------



## jennievictora

nah it just means i can start the clomid 2nd day of my bleed this is really light spotting tho hopin im on propley tmz :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh but a good start and you know you will be having it soon x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah hopefully feels like wain for ever x


----------



## kelsey111

ooh thats good hun hope your :af: arrives, im just looking on the mammas and pappas website they have a sale! :happydance: xx


----------



## jennievictora

ooh i love mammas and pappas they had a snow suit iv wanted for ages half price was 30 now 15 cant afford anything at moment put some pics up if you order anything cant wait for boot really want get some bargains :)


----------



## kelsey111

yh ive seen that snow suit its lovely! nope not buying anything :( we go on holiday to malta on wed so no £ plus waiting for our :bfp: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh have a lovely time kelsey! i cant afford a holiday this year as we in the process of selliing our flat and need to save every bit of money for the deposit, but because we have been saving for awhile i just feel like i want to buy stuff now, got nothing left until pay day tho x

i want a quinny pram but saw a nice one on mamas and papas website!

do your partners walk in and see you on your computer/laptop and see you on a baby site? mine does and just says '' just looking again are you'' ha then he will come back in later when im off and say so what did you just buy then? he knows i cant just look, and i cant stop myself looking at anything else but baby stuff!


----------



## jennievictora

you lucky thing can i come pwease :) will prob help with ttc as well cos you will be relaxed :) have a great holiday if dont speak 2 u before then x


----------



## kelsey111

thanks hun, yeah love malta my OH's dad lives ther :D 

yeah hun im always showing my OH baby bits, most of witch he says buy but i say nope got to wait lol we would have everything buy now if i brought everything he say to buy :haha: 

love it :cloud9:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thats really sweet, 

when we were thinking of buying a flat together i started buying all the small stuff i thought we would need and so when we moved in we didnt have to keep waiting to buy stuff because we had no money left.
so i think its the same as with a bay, they cost alot of money to kit out, i would buy everything now but need to wait until we move into a house becasue cant have it in the flat when we have viewers x

really want to buy a pram cot and nursery furniture


----------



## MissyMoo88

Couldn't resist getting my baby buys out. Not alot but still love them all :) 

Not sure if I ovulated or not this month, CD23 and 6 highs on CBFM :( I feel life is so unfair at the moment !! Hubby took me our for lunch today then we went for a walk on the beach and I saw SO MANY babies and pregnant ladies!! Hubby does this cute little laugh and says babe look when he sees babies but it crushes me inside and I'm left just wishing it was me in that position ... is that wrong?? xx

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/0a41e0f7.jpg


----------



## mummy.wannabe

course its not!! if youve been trying for a while, the longer your trying for the more you want a baby!! my brothers gf had a mc near christmas and is pregnant again so that makes me feel depressed and sad that she gets pregnant quite quickly.

but you just got to think it will happen for you soon. the one thing that i am glad about really is that if i fall this month it wont be a xmas baby, we did consider not trying so it didnt happen at xmas time but we carried on, and nothing anyway x

i always think jan is a bad month too being tight with money etc but hey just want my baby x


----------



## jennievictora

Nah that's normal i feel same . Went boot brought loads a mammas n pappas Moses basket n stand a mammas n pappas pram with car seat foot muff is lovely start clomid tmz


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i was going to go today but hubby is only home at the weekends so didnt want to go today.
how much you pay for your pram? 

i really want to see what bargains i can get x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

you excited jennie to start? x


----------



## kelsey111

jennievictora said:


> Nah that's normal i feel same . Went boot brought loads a mammas n pappas Moses basket n stand a mammas n pappas pram with car seat foot muff is lovely start clomid tmz

wow u have loads!! pic's!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jennievictora

I paid 50 for pram she wanted sixty but remembed we had paid fifteen for modes basket n stand lol mega excited bout taking it lol il upload live of sight also got lovely thing goes on cot plays music puts a a winnie the pooh light show on wall goes of if baby cries 2 pound got a door bounced that was 2 or 2.50 :)


----------



## jennievictora

moses basket https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-linen-moses-basket/770002800/type-i/
stand https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-moses-basketcarrycot-stand-deluxe-/7704028/type-i/


----------



## jennievictora

pram https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-switch-manhattan/185650900/type-i/ mine is slighty diff col got black n white check patter will take phots when get chance have washed it all today so waitn for it to dry x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

wow thats so much cheaper than you can get on ebay!!

wish i had space to buy the bits items i want x

good luck for tomorrow chick x


----------



## kelsey111

lovely hun! what bargins aswell! :D:D


----------



## jennievictora

thank you well iv left the pram at mum n dads n moses basket at same this is my light thing paid 2 pound for it https://www.mothercare.com/Tomy-Win...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7 :) so lovley ooh got a talking winnie the pooh bear 2 is lovley quite big :)


----------



## kelsey111

aww how cute! :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Just wondering if you could help me , does this opk look positive or negative to you ? I took it at 2.30pm so 8 minutes, but took this after 5 minutes.

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/fca2bff6.jpg

My CBFM gave me my 7th high this morning, I'm CD24. I had ewcm on thursday and cramps, and ewcm on and off since Saturday :shrug:

Thank you for your help ladies !!


----------



## babyhopes2010

nearly pos


----------



## jennievictora

id say nearly positive :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hubby looked at it and said the line was darker than the control line and I had quite a lot of ewcm about 2 hours ago.

I bought a new born set earlier , I shall upload a pic later on ! 

xx


----------



## nuffmac

Sorry for jumping in girls, but I couldn't help it. I was looking into buggies last week and saw one I loved and would love to get it. Soooooo glad its not just me thats like this.

As for OPK pic - its nearly pos if not pos already. Ewcm is good sign!!!

GL XXX


----------



## MissyMoo88

Welcome :flower:

And thank you !

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Here's my newborn set I bought today xx ...

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/d5df0f88.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

aww i love them hun there soo cute!! xx


----------



## jennievictora

thats a gorge set hun is it sad that i miss my pram i want to visit it lol its at mums at min x


----------



## kelsey111

aww :haha: thats cute, my sis is over ive just showed her all my baby bits :cloud9: she hasnt brought any yet and she's 11 weeks pregnant lol she loves all my stuff, :hehe: xx


----------



## jennievictora

Aww I'd of brought the whole of mothercare lol had a funny moment with car seat it attaches to a base and we where trying to remove it must of taken over an hour 3 people till manged it had thing on bak had pull up to remove it lol got to practice collapsing it x


----------



## kelsey111

:haha: yeah keep trying to do it you will get the hang of it , what does your mum think of you buying all baby bits? xx


----------



## jennievictora

She like it at car boot she was worse than me buying vests n baby gros lol they know it makes me happy x


----------



## kelsey111

aww thats good :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

nuffmac said:


> Sorry for jumping in girls, but I couldn't help it. I was looking into buggies last week and saw one I loved and would love to get it. Soooooo glad its not just me thats like this.
> 
> As for OPK pic - its nearly pos if not pos already. Ewcm is good sign!!!
> 
> GL XXX

 hey whats your situation? x

jennie how did it go today?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

why do they make putting baby stuff together etc so hard
my friends pram is hard to put down, i dont want to look stupid like i havent got a clue ha x


----------



## jennievictora

Hey I took it today no side effects so far feel normal :) my pram is easy when u been shown I think it had handle at back u pull it up n shake it n collapses just need practice can't wait to be a mommy


----------



## jennievictora

How do I get a pretty signature like yours want put ttc with clomid x


----------



## nuffmac

mummy.wannabe said:


> nuffmac said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for jumping in girls, but I couldn't help it. I was looking into buggies last week and saw one I loved and would love to get it. Soooooo glad its not just me thats like this.
> 
> As for OPK pic - its nearly pos if not pos already. Ewcm is good sign!!!
> 
> GL XXX
> 
> hey whats your situation? x
> 
> jennie how did it go today?Click to expand...

Hi mummy.wannabe and all, we are ttc no.1 at the mo. No luck yet so are at the point of going to talk to doc etc. I haven't any major baby buys just yet but am startign to knit a baby blanket !!:baby:


----------



## kelsey111

aww thats cute hun love knitted blankets, 

jenn - click on one of ours and then see if there is one you like or make up, then go to user cp and then to signiture then copy and paste the url into the box , preview it to make sure uve done it right , :D xx


----------



## Lolabelle

I've just read the whole thread! I'm so glad I'm not alone. I bought the tiniest pair of socks yesterday with a little bunny and a carrot on them. So cute!!


----------



## jennievictora

Lolabelle said:


> I've just read the whole thread! I'm so glad I'm not alone. I bought the tiniest pair of socks yesterday with a little bunny and a carrot on them. So cute!!

aww thats lovley makes it feel real dont it x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx kelsey will have a go just need a brew wake me up first lol :coffee:


----------



## kelsey111

okies hun, its so hot here 2day, :D


----------



## jennievictora

It's roasting I'm out at moment what you up 2 day of clomid today feel same hope it works x


----------



## kelsey111

hey :) ive been sunbathing in the garden all day and writing a baby list for my sis of the stuff she needs, as she is here for 2 weeks looking after our dogs while we go on holiday :D :happydance: hope the clomis works hun , :hugs: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lolabelle said:


> I've just read the whole thread! I'm so glad I'm not alone. I bought the tiniest pair of socks yesterday with a little bunny and a carrot on them. So cute!!

hi bet it took you a while to read it all ha 
its so addictive to buy stuff for a baby whether you have one or not yet.
god knows what we all be like when we actually fall pregnant x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

it is going to be hot all week! wish i was off work to enjoy the sun, bet its raining on my day off ha 

jenn hope it works for you, are you meant to get side effects? x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun you can get side effects i read the clomid board in long term ttc and they say headaches are common n a pulling feeling on side iv read leaflet think just have keep an eye on it done my signature :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im trying to do a ticker thing and cant get the picture up ha


----------



## kelsey111

jenn your ttc ticker has come up but the pic hasnt 
mummy, yours has come up with how long you have been ttc and trying to conceive thing lol
:D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i figured it out, i didnt know what code thing to post in, it didnt work with the url button, oh well done one now x


----------



## laurabeth

ive got all the vests and babygrows (in white) tha we will need from newborn right up to 9-12 months! i just kept buying bits off ebay. also bought a steriliser and lots of bottles and bibs from ebay. ive got lot of wash stuff, towels, nappies etc that i also got off ebay lol.

its all very very cheap, and we've bought everything in white. when i do eventually get pregnant, all we'll need to get is furniture like the cot etc, proper clothes (but obviously cant get that until i get pregnant and know what it is!), and nappies and milk an that sort of stuff. but we have all the basics :) just gotta get pregnant now lol xxx


----------



## kelsey111

mummy.wannabe said:


> i figured it out, i didnt know what code thing to post in, it didnt work with the url button, oh well done one now x

it worked hun lovely :D


----------



## kelsey111

laurabeth said:


> ive got all the vests and babygrows (in white) tha we will need from newborn right up to 9-12 months! i just kept buying bits off ebay. also bought a steriliser and lots of bottles and bibs from ebay. ive got lot of wash stuff, towels, nappies etc that i also got off ebay lol.
> 
> its all very very cheap, and we've bought everything in white. when i do eventually get pregnant, all we'll need to get is furniture like the cot etc, proper clothes (but obviously cant get that until i get pregnant and know what it is!), and nappies and milk an that sort of stuff. but we have all the basics :) just gotta get pregnant now lol xxx

aww thats lovely :D :D x


----------



## jennievictora

do you mean ou can see the writing or cant see it hun buggery im useless :(


----------



## kelsey111

i can see ttc clomid in pink writing


----------



## jennievictora

:happydance: yippeeeeee worked :happydance: how do you get pics up tho might do that x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

jennievictora said:


> :happydance: yippeeeeee worked :happydance: how do you get pics up tho might do that x



above your ticker, ttc with clomid, you have something else on thee thats not come out properly, you have to delete that off the top of your signature x


----------



## jennievictora

grr annoying lol


----------



## jennievictora

try again


----------



## mummy.wannabe

its confusing isnt it x


----------



## jennievictora

it isnt half lol i think its worked ?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

no babe its still there, it says this image has been resized, click this bar to view image x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

its letting me make you ticker smaller or larger, maybe got back to the site you go it from and re copy the url number? unless you dont mind having it like that ha x


----------



## jennievictora

wont let me click on it just flickers on/of :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

img border=0 alt="free glitter text and family website at FamilyLobby.com" src="https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7080609fltt.gif">

i made this for you, try and click on it and put it in your ticker

delete all that you have in your signature box and put this code in x

hope it works x


----------



## jennievictora

might do it tomoz tbh or leave it getting on my nerves now lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7080609fltt.gif

this is the right one.

you might have to click on it, while you looking at it in the preview, to make it the size you want and maybe the box abox will dissapear x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah just leave yours ha ul have to have a play with it when your bored x


----------



## jennievictora

going give it go tmz driving me mad stupid thing long as its readable im not to fussed tbh x


----------



## jennievictora

hey how are we all last day of clomid 2mz :) finally got side effects had the most awfull moods all day very tearfull :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh bless you jenn not exactly what you need to make you feel better, but its all for a vert good cause.

im all good thanks, everyone looking forward to easter weekend x


----------



## kelsey111

Hey im in sunny malta :D just thought id get online for a while :D how are you all ?


----------



## jennievictora

hey yeah be so worth it took my last tablet for this cycle hopefully the side effects will where of till next time i went shopping today brought some maternity stuff on sale will put some pics up and i brought some baby vests from primak got i love mummy on and i love daddy ones and 100% perfect :)https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/wrap-over-jersey-dress_216887449


----------



## jennievictora

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/gathered-empire-line-dress_213172904 this mines orangey terrrocota colour tho 
https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/bow-neck-top_209677813
https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/scoop-neck-gypsy-top_213106513


----------



## kelsey111

aaww i like all of them hun xx


----------



## jennievictora

There really nice andcan wear it winter or summer n day or night have u brought any maternity clothes are u having nice holiday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey 
hope your having a lovely time kelsey and relaxing!! its been absolutely boiling here, bet we having the same weather as you out there.

jen good idea about the clothes, would they look odd if you wore them not pregnant? or wouldnt you notice.

i swapped the heart musical thing from toys r us yesterday to the beige lamb one and also bought the matching sliky comforter, which is like a little blanket thing x
not looked in primark yet x


----------



## jennievictora

iv got the beige hert i love it everyones who seen it says how nice it is iv not tried clothes yet they loook totally normal just bigger to me may try them on cos id wear that stuff normal tbh x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thats sorta what iv been doing buying a size bigger and stretchy stuff and most my clothes would fit a bump in.
i cant wait to have a bump!! im so excited about it and hope im big, ill proberly regret saying it because it proberly hurts but i want a lovely big bump. and im going to wear tight top to show it off, my friend hid hers because she didnt like people touching her.

how do you all feel about people touching your belly when you have a bump?
i really dont mind, some people say, i dont go around touching anybody else belly, why touch mine, but i just think people like babies and think there special and to see a pregnant woman is lovely, and thats y they touch you xx


----------



## jennievictora

im the same the bigger the better and i want my belly button to pop lol id be fine with people i know touching my belly id rather strangers ask though if they asked and didnt look dodgy id prob be ok cos its a speacial thing x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i work in a coffee shop and have all the regulars who you feel you kinda know a bit and i think all customers would touch a bump and no one has been pregnant at work before x


----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## jennievictora

Iv got the same cot thing as y ou i love it I'm tempted with the comforter x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies glad to see you're all doing ok !!

I've not been on for a few days, hectic at work and had a sick hubby to look after.

I'm waiting for af to show, when that will be I have no idea seen as februarys cycle messed up and was 20 days late !!

Keep us updated ladies xx


----------



## kelsey111

hey ladies loving all the new bits :D im doing good holiday is really nice, lovely not not do any house work/cooking/ ect, we actually havent :sex: seince weve been here :haha: just fell straight asleep once weve came in, plus been to burt to be rubbing haha. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

jen you have to get the matching stuff ha 

kelsey are you away with family, i hate doing it when away with family, just incase!! ha 

missymoo im good,hope you are, i havent a clue when i am meant to get my peroid either, frustrating is not the word!!


----------



## jennievictora

lol i prob wil get it been car boot got good bargain a vibrting baby bouncer a chicko one dunno if spelt that right for five pound in lovley condtion 2 :) also got a my first tooth pot its white with a teddy on lid really pretty an eyore pic frame sayin about dreams comin true goin put photo baba in when i have him/her ooh n a boook you put there birth weight in date of birth and then the rest is a photo album only 20p :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arw i love reading all the buying baby bits, so exciting, im going to put pics up of what iv got so far x 
i defo need more ha x


----------



## jennievictora

can anyone help me i finshed my clomid fri when should i ovulate do you reckon defo put pics up iv got loads now lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## jennievictora

your stuffs lovley where are your bibs from i brought some winnie the pooh bibs today brand new :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## mummy.wannabe

the smart ones are from ebay, think hong kong stuff, my friend is getting maried next july and would really like a baby before then and thought these we funny
and the other set is from mothercare. i got a few other ones from tesco in the sale and on the swap/buy section on here x

as you can see i love cats ha x


----------



## jennievictora

i love cats my mom has a cat she 19 my baby :) love all your stuff the high chair is lovley x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

we loved the high chair, expensive but can be used from birth until 4-6 ish depending how long they want to sit in a chair, as it goes under table.

i have 3 cats and thought if a baby is up higher in this chair id feel more comfortbale with it x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah can see your point i think tbh that chair will last ages 2 and if you love it worth it love this bouncer i need get a battrey tmz dying to try it out lolx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i bought the fisher price rainforest play mats, 2 different types and i want the matching vibrating chair and swing chair too x


----------



## jennievictora

i want to get an activity mat / gym thing have keep eyes open for one :)


----------



## kelsey111

mummy.wannabe - lovely stuff :D


----------



## confuzzled

i really wanna buy something think it will make it more real, but not sure i will be able to stop plus people keep saying its bad luck! dunno love the stuffxx


----------



## kelsey111

people do say its bad luck but i think if something bad is going to happern it will weather or not you have a few baby bits, its a loads of rubbish imo. x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i dont believe all that bad luck stuff, its old wives tales , buy stuff it helps you out so you dont have to buy as much when baby is born x


----------



## jennievictora

people do say its bad luck but if thats true then why have i been buying stuff and i got my appointment to get my clomid early due to a cancelltion :smug::smug: 
baby dust to all 
:dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

haha yeah exactly, that was really good luck x


----------



## jennievictora

i know my appointment wasnt till 19th may x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So you could be pregnant a month before you thought! X


----------



## jennievictora

i hope so got have blood test soon see if i vulated or need it higher dose not for cople weeks wish was sooner the wait doin my nut in :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's all very clever tho, having a blood test to see if youve ovulated, you 1 step closer to having a baby, but the whole waiting game is horrible!! And I'm sure we are all impatient women ha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol i know im impaitent and im a worrier as well lol yeah def one step closer i just really want to be pregnant this year i was hopin baba would be born by now but it will be 2012baby which is ok :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's selfish but I wanted to have the 1St baby on my side, my brother Is 4 years younger than I am and his gf is due boxing day this year! 
It's the worst feeling Iv ever felt, wanting a baby! 

I get very emotional and there's nothing anyone can do to make me feel better. 
That's y I buy baby stuff it's the bit of happiness that stops me feeling as bad, I can even start to imagine how the ladies on here feel, after trying for years!! 

Its a cruel world!


----------



## confuzzled

hmmm i think i mite get sum stuff it wus be really cool, 
i know how you feel i wanted to be next in my family and then my sil said she is due november! its weird how something so great can also make you fell like shit!
good luck to all will let u know what i getxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah it makes you feel crappy that your not able to get pregnant as quick as others when that's all I want! 
Hoping I'll fall soon and the 2 babies be close cousins, and be nice if we had 1 of each x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies I just thought I'd tell you about my dream I had last night ...

I had a little boy about 3, I was lay on his bed cuddling him and I kissed his head and said 'mummy loves you JJ' (not a clue where the name JJ came from) then the next thing I remember was giving birth to a baby girl, I didn't feel any pain in my dream. I remember feeling soooo happy and proud, she was beautiful !!! I remember texting all my family and friends saying 'our baby girl has arrive :)'

I woke up and was so disappointed it was only a dream , I woke hubby up tEll him. I've been thinking about it all day !!

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww what a lovely dream, hope it comes through soon hun xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw it sounds lovely!! Iv had quite a few like that since trying to conceive, think it goes round in your mind all the time and thats obviously what you really want! Hope you get your dream and can tell us in 3-4 years time that it did come true x


----------



## jennievictora

aww lovley dream iv had one like this had one had a baby girl and the labour didnt hurt i had no pain relief i think the dream lied tho lol :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Iv never dreamt about the actual birth, the baby has always just been there! 
Wish it was that easy ha x


----------



## jennievictora

hahha yeah n me def lol am so impressed with this bouncer lights up n plays diff music was only fiver bargain of the year :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow that's good love!! What make is it? X


----------



## jennievictora

I think its spelt chicko or sim will check tmz tho n tell u for def is a good make :) done ovulation tests since yesterday both neg :( starting to worry the clomid is not going work :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Should it work that quick tho? How quick should you O after having it x


----------



## jennievictora

well it says on the leaflet to bd 8 days after your cycle but i dont know if you would be ovulating that soon :/ x


----------



## jennievictora

just checked my blood test to see if i have ovulated is not monday coming but the monday after :/ x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So you can know the right time to get busy haha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol hahha yup so you know why im not here this week to tired from :sex: 
can i ask do you think i would be ovulating now or am i being impatient i know i can be impaitent x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not totally sure to be honest, but even when you have a normal cycle you don't ovulate until 2 weeks after your period, so I think possibly you won't be ovulating yet but as sperm lasts 5-7 days surely the more you do it now the better x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And were all impatient!! TTC does makes you more too x


----------



## jennievictora

:blush:ah then i wont be ovulating till next week poss week after as i was still on last week sorry if tmi


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Nothings too much info on this forum ha 
I would have thought it be next week but keep doing it as much as you can, 
I wish I could, hubby still away x


----------



## jennievictora

aww where is he is he working away hopefully he wil be back soon? tbh we are just going do it every 2 days and then really if i ovulate you should hit the eggy :)


----------



## Regalpeas

I bought one thing and decided it would be this one thing only until BFP. It was a cute little unisex onesie. I told dh which he thought it was okay to do. I decided not to buy anymore bc when baby comes I may want different things. :)
:dust:

Best wishes to everyone. :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Jen he's in Northampton so bout 1hour or so from home but only comes back at the weekend until he's finished a course at end of may. 

Hi regal I think no matter what baby stuff you buy you will always love because everything is so cute, I couldn't help looking in tesco tonight but didn't buy anything because they hardly had any yellow or beige things just pink or blue x


----------



## jennievictora

aww thats not to long then hun. its hard to just buy few things iv got bags of stuff already and i know when i get a bfp im goin go nuts :p but also when i find out girl / boy i will want some pink /blue stuff i think this baby goin have huge wardrobe lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You going to find out then, boy or girl? 
I'm not , it's got to be the best surprise ul ever have, tho I'd like to pick the name etc I'm not finding out. Plus I'm going to buy blue or pink and take 1 of each to the hospital x


----------



## jennievictora

well iv always said i would not want to know but now we are trying im dying to find out already lol with one of my pregnancies i would like a suprise i want them to say its a boy/girl x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I want my husband to be the 1 to tell me, I watch a baby's story on sky and saw a lady tell her midwife that, then decided that's what I wanted. I just think if you know someone who is pregnant also, that you waiting for that text or call to find out what it is. 
I think everything about a pregnancy to me is exciting, bet I get a terrible pregnancy ha x


----------



## jennievictora

i cant wait at the min the waitning is driving me mad tbh getting so impaitent :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

iv asked you before but how long have you been trying?
i feel the longer i wait the more emotional i am becoming. i work in a coffee shop and see babies and pregnant woman day in day out and end up staring at them, im sure they think something is wrong with me, but im just desperate now x


----------



## jennievictora

nearly 2 years now :( im sure they dont huni it takes diff people diff times to conceive i know how hard it is though why dont you got to your docs n fib a bit say you being trying over a year n you will get refered how long have u been trying x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

on my 8th month, and im frustrated, so i havent got a clue to how you feel, you have a right to be impatient!! 

i keep saying ill go to the doctors but in the day when i should book an appointment it slips my mind, i should do really just to check nothing is going on x


----------



## jennievictora

defo go docs hun say you been trying 12 months if you want il nag you 2 go lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah keep asking me ha and it will eventually go in.

you going to watch the wedding tomorrow? im watchin gypsy wedding at the mo, love it x


----------



## jennievictora

iv just watched the wedding v emotional her dress was amazing :) i watched a bit of gypsy weddings last night lol love that show x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah it was lovely, i do love a good wedding x


----------



## nuffmac

Hey sorry jumping in here. Thought her dress was fab - am delighted for them!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It was gorgeous!! And like they were saying she could have gone a lot bigger and bolder but she didn't. Was very classy!!
But I do have to say I fancy Harry a lot more ha!!


----------



## jennievictora

i think i fancy williaim :blush: her dress was stunnig appratnely he whispered you look beautifull to her had me welling up x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

There kiss was shyly done and not long enough ha
We've never seen public affection from them x


----------



## jennievictora

i said the kiss was a bit short i was hopin she would throw her arms around him n kiss him lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ha think that was asking for too much , but she could have held his face ha

im out tonight, if i do go out i always try and do it before im in the 2ww so i can enjoy myself coz you never know when ul get your BFP and cant drink again ha not that id care x


----------



## jennievictora

hope you have fun hun i hardly drink now im on clomid tbh xx


----------



## nuffmac

Hi - I wouldn't have fancied Will before today but after seeing him in his uniform I have to say I'd have married him too!! I did shed a tear tbh - thought it was all very movng - good luck to them. I hope they are happy.


----------



## jennievictora

and me they both seem so lovley i think he will be a good king x


----------



## jennievictora

hey how are we all :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey im good thanks you?

been a pretty full on weekend for me, not as much sex as id thought ha seeing as hes back to northampton tuesday. how you feeling? do you have to go for a doctor check up after 1st clomid? x


----------



## jennievictora

im feeling ok thanx hun nah iv got have blood test next monday to see if iv ovulated had mild stomach pains so hoping good sign but the thing is it make you over thing any pains or twinges :/ aw dont worry bout not doing it loads my gyno said 2 /3 times a week is enough 2 me :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

but we cant do it in the week because hes away ha so only weekends.

so you have to be doing it alot to make sure youve caught it this time. it must be a nice feeling inside to know what if you have the blood test you find out if you have O or not and that you know youve done the best you can this month x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i see what you mean hun i suppose do it when you can really then :) it is good that im having the blood test just hope the 100mg works or im up to 150 which is maxium dose think i get scared il end up having to have ivf or somthn major :( i suffer from sever pcos n underactive thyroid n thats it so fingers crossed x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i have my fingers crossed for you, because if it doesnt ivf will take you ages and youve already been waiting long enough!!
youll have to see what the blood test tells you, and hope its good, then its an extra waitng game to see if you get your BFP X WOOOO
iv bought loads of clothes on here today, oops mostly girl stuff and a few neutrals, i really want a girl 1st.


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun hope you get yours soon 2 i know how hard it is waitn for things all time ooh wot u brought im dying buy more stuff lol got so much now my room is full of it take up so much room for little things tbh if i have to have ivf il be heart broken as i think itl be long wait i think i just need take one step time see wot blood test says i guess hard tho :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah try not to think further than you have to, because the likiness that the clomid will work is very high surely! So you have blood test next Monday? 
I bought a massive bundle of stuff outfits vests sleepsuits shoes coats etc they were too cute! Just hope I have a girl ha I need buy some boy stuff or more neutral. 
I hope I've not jinxed myself by buying more Girly stuff x


----------



## jennievictora

i think its 80 percent ovulate on clomid so good chances fingers crossed eh lol me n the oh really want a little girl but all my stuff is neautrl if i find out im having a girl shes goin be a propa princess and everything will be pink lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

80% is good love! That's a lot more than I thought. 
I want a girl 1St but when it's born we won't care what it is, it's the case of hubby wants a boy 1St and I want a girl 1st. 
I read a thread last night about swaying a gender, and saying about boy are produced needing lots of caleries and girl don't need as many. 
I love my food! So I'll end up with all boys haha I just don't like the rough and tumble with boys, but suppose when there my own I'll be different x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah def id love one of each love a girl defitnly.
i was reading a story bout these kids who couldent feel any pain and they would break there own fingers to get there own way :wacko:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, how are we all?

I'm CD37 (sigh) I've been having ewcm for about two and a half weeks, but quite alot of it over the past few days, especially today, I even had a little spit if brown too (sorry tmi) my body's messed up !!

Hubby and I are going to fertility acupuncture on Wednesday, excited. I'm trying to be so positive at the mo :)

I bought some new things today ... 

3 neautral baby grows and 2 white bibs from pumpkin patch and a pram blanket and two face clothes. 

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/2df63399.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/f770bc96.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/9a058fb1.jpg

xx


----------



## jennievictora

hey hun im ok thanx seem picked up bit of cold tho :( love all your stuff hun think we have pumpkin patch here :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arw love it very cute. i saw a pumpkin patch outfit on ebay, sort of looked like a hedgehog all in 1 with all matching stuff, really wanted it but was bit too much money for what i wanted to pay.

acpuncture, im not sure if i believe it all or if i think its psycological but suppose its worth a go either way.

my cycles are crazy too its not fair, i want a normal 28day cycle, im currently on day 27 but many more days to go unless the agnus castus pills work!! hope they do x


----------



## overthemoon

Got a pack of body suits they came 3 for ten dollars at a discount store, with a little hat and mittens. Of course bought it in yellow. Such a great price, and I couldn't resist it.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i recently went to new york and saw loads in the shops, but went with my mum and think she would think i was weird if i started buying loads of stuff ha x


----------



## kelsey111

Hey Hunnies, ive just got bk from my holiday, well this morning lol how are well all? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

kelsey111 said:


> Hey Hunnies, ive just got bk from my holiday, well this morning lol how are well all? xx


heyy 
did you have a good relaxing time? 
im good ta xx


----------



## jennievictora

hey im ok thanx apart from got nasty cough drivn me mad :( how are you how was your holiday are you tanned? x


----------



## kelsey111

had a great time thanks was relaxing got an amazing tan :D the whiteist white bits ever :haha: was so nice just to sit on the beech and not have to worry about anything cant wait to go back :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

ooh im jealous lol do you go there regulry? im a bit excited i took an ovulation test last night no line at all :( but i had drank a lot so i did one about twelve this morning and a v faint pink line its not positve tho but hopefully that means somethings happining?


----------



## kelsey111

oohh sounds good hun, keep checking it, at least once a year more if we get more money, as its OH's dads place we stay in, xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

so jen that sounds promising!
and kelsey im so jelous as i dont tan at all ha x


----------



## jennievictora

i hope so it is v faint but there :/ i strugglle to tan 2 i want a holiday really badly x


----------



## kelsey111

i did burn alot i always do but i was in the garden everyday in a bikini for a week b4 hols so i thnk that helped me go really brown lol xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

a faint line is better than no line.
i wont be going away this year as hoping to move in a house this year, if we not in a house before i have a baby then they wont give us a big enough mortgage to buy a house so would have to rent. and dont want to do that x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i guess il let you know how it is tmz :) aw that would be lovley get your own house i rent mine its a lovley place but id love to buy somewhere one day but its so expensive :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yes let us know.

it is mega expensive! saving up for the deposit, weve been saving since we got married sept 09 we could prob save more but i like to spend ha


----------



## jennievictora

thats my problem lmao i would like to open a bank acount for baba and put a bit of money in a week tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah thats a nice idea, id like to do that too.

my hubby is just panicing because my best friend was selling her flat, it took year and a half to sell, in the meantime she got pregnant and because the flat took so long to sell, she could no longer borrow enough money to buy her own house because she would be on maternity leave, so had no choice but to rent, and he really doesnt want to do it, as he thinks we wont ever get to buy x

so maybe thats why im not falling pregnant, because deep down inside i know i need a house 1st x


----------



## jennievictora

hmmm it could be hun. on ovuation test its still negative but the pink does look stronger than yesterday :)


----------



## jennievictora

still negative :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh babe it will happen soon.

i have really over spent this month, i took a month off from saving for the new house deposit and i went mad! people on here were selling bundles of stuff and i couddnt resist! i bought loads! the things is i bought pink and blue, i know i shoudlnt but i can save it. Its all too cute! got bargains, if my hubby finds out just how much iv bought he will go mental haha 
ill lay it all out when i get it and show you just how much x


----------



## jennievictora

defo put some pics up il have to look on the buy stuff here could you link me to it please :) oh i hope so i said to my bf i think when iv finshed the ovulation tests im not going bother with them im just goin take the clomid n hope cos the tests are stresing me out alway being neg and it gets me down tbh :cry: think il end up having my dose upped to 150 which i dont mind the stronger the better lol something got make me ovulate x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah clomid has to work for you. and its not over yet babe.

i still dont want to use opk i cant be bothered!! ill just have sex when i can and hope and pray!! ha 
how do i link you to it? can you go onto my profile and see the threads iv been on, and youll see the clothes ones, theres quite afew oops x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

if you can try see all the subscribed threads.
these are the ones ive bought from 

Massive 48 piece boy early baby bundle 
Mainly girls/some unisex - NB 0-3 3-6 including shoes, some BNWT
All sold (Multi-page thread 1 2 3) allthingspink 
***SOLD***T- Shirts & Vest - Girls, Newborn WhiteGeisha and....
***SOLD***Anyone looking for tiny baby babygrows - girls? WhiteGeisha 

didnt realise it was that many ha x


----------



## kelsey111

I have just brought ovulation tests!! ahh so worried incase it doesnt show i OVulate im 7 days past period so hopefully they get here in the 2 days it says. xx 1st month i have ever done any tests weve always been stress free . x


----------



## jennievictora

how do you manage to stay stress free x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No I'm still not doing them, I just don't need all that. I got 1 box of clothes today will upload pics soon x


----------



## kelsey111

well we have hit 2 months and 2 weeks so i fout now till the 12th month we will se the sticks, 

jenn - just keeping everything exciting all the time not to stress and dont :sex: unless we actually want it. as we started to have :sex: wen it wernt really fun :( so all changed and happy now :D this wont stress me out at least ill no with theses . xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah thats true im goin stop mine when these fisnshed as i find im gettin worked up but i think they wil prob work for you and they are usefull for pointing out ovulation. def get them pics up hun cant wait see them :) im so happy iv lost five pounds in total iv lost a stone :D yippeeeeeeeeee :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well done love that's so good! I just keep piling it on. 
I think I would stress with doing them everyday and now hubby is away all week I'm finding we really want to do it when he's back, so hoping this is the month x


----------



## jennievictora

fingers crossed for you hun well they say with pcos the less overweight you are the better i want to lose anthoer five pound i think but im really happy way iam at moment :)


----------



## kelsey111

wow a stone is great hun!! well i have just brought my sis loads of baby bits off here the hats and booties are off of here the rest i brought from asdas and but them in a basket and i have a 22 peice bundle i brought aswell but not taken a pic yet there so lovely xx :happydance: my ovulation sticks came this morning :D xx
 



Attached Files:







SDC12877.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 14









SDC12876.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## whatdamatter

its so hard to walk into stores now that we're actually trying. i want to buy all the baby clothes. they are soooooo cute. gotta keep my hands tied when I walk into any store with a baby section now. hahaha.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

wow jen a stone thats so good! 

whatdamatter- why dont you buy a few bits, it makes you fell so happy x


----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## mummy.wannabe

ATTACH]202231[/ATTACH]



and i got 2 more parcels of stuff today!! oopsy didnt realise how much pink stuff there was x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2150.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelsey111

ALL soo lovely hun! but what if u have a boy? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

iv bought boy stuff too ha and got the unisex stuff i have already.
I know i shoudnt have bought just pink or blue but i just saw it and thought oh why not, my brothers gf having a baby too so i can give them stuff to borrow if they have either x

havent received the boy stuff yet x


----------



## kelsey111

oh ok hun, yeah thats goos idea or jsut sell it if not, or keep it for number 2 :wink: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah theres alot of people on this forum that have obviously had 1 baby and they say theyve grown out of it, and sell it, why wouldnt you save it for awhile just incase you have another, i defo know i want more than 1 x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah id save it, alot of people dont have the room i think, yes me and my OH would atleast like 4 6 the max i think xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

id love 4 but we have said we will have 2 very close, i hope, if my body lets me get pregnant quickly after our 1st, or i even get pregnant with number 1 ha and then after afew years we will see how we coping and what money situation is in and decide whether to have more or not, its exciting x


----------



## kelsey111

aww lovely , i come from a big family so i defo want alot of kiddies :D OH has a tiny family and only talks to 5 of them lol so he would like to populate his family name :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

Your stuff is lovley think u got more than me now lol love those shoes iv said I'm keeping all my stuff I want more than one baby and its do expensive. Iv got my bloodtest tmz see if iv ovulated have wait a week for results :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Can they find out if you were pregnant at the same time? X
Good luck for the test x

I will be keeping all the stuff Iv got until I know Iv had all my children x


----------



## jennievictora

im not sure :s i think if they said i had ovulated and then i dont get my period i wil take a test :) x


----------



## jennahlou

im addicted to buying baby clothes just bought yet another cute outfit xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

my hubby said no more this month!!!! booooooo ha iv got 2 massive boxes full now, when its all there in front of you i realised how much iv got oops but still need more ha x


----------



## kelsey111

I just used an ovulation stick for the first time!! its 9 days since the 1st day of my period and i can see a faint 2nd line :D we :sex: twice yesterday :D


----------



## jennievictora

woop i finshed my last one up iv had faint line the last 3 days so dunno what that means lol good luck with them hope they work for u huni x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ha kelsey hope they work for you. iv got such long cycles that there not for me, id be doing them for a long time before i get a 2nd line x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

so does the 2nd line mean your about to ovulate?? x


----------



## kelsey111

i think a thick 2nd line means your going to ovulate with in 24 - 36 hours so we :sex: twice yesterday leave it 2nite then do it 2moz then every other day after. that should be enough shouldnt it ??


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i think thats good because if you do it every day, your oh sperm wont be very good x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah :D OH aitn happy he has to wait till 2moz haha :doh: i always forget that your not ment to giv oral b4 sex as saliva can kill the sperm! dont no why i can never remember that! :shrug:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

to be honest i cant see how there would be that much saliva on it before you have sex, but know its the bacteria in the saliva, so maybe it stays on there ha x

there so many things that we think of, that we proberly shouldnt so we dont get hooked on these things. people fall pregnant all the time and they do things that your not meant to do when TTC BUT still get pregnant


----------



## kelsey111

yeah a few months we didnt have any oral b4 sex and some we have so :shrug: dunoo lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i think sometimes we can be too careful. its the people that have fun and do whatever they want that fall pregnant x


----------



## jennievictora

we aim for every other day tbh i think you can over think things and stres about stuff like im sure realistcley saliva wont stop u getting pregnant but yet us ttc ladies worry about everything im trying relax as much as possible at moment :) xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i do think we over think things, but hard not too, because we want it so much, you think 1 little thing that you do will stop you getting pregnant x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i guess its just if you think how many people do all these things that people say are bad for ttc and yet still end up pregnant :s i know what you mean though me and the bf where saying how much love we feel for a baby that hasnt been concieved yet :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They say the longer you wait for something the more you appreciate it! That will defo be the case for us x 
There are going to be so many exciting times ahead and us moaning about being so tired and sick and stretch marks!! And I can't wait!!!! Xx I love seeing bump pics, love the development x


----------



## jennahlou

soo this is just wat i bought today.. jus couldnt resist xx
 



Attached Files:







bby eng ki.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5









bby eng trakie.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









bby eng.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4









bby outfit.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5









bby trainers.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## whatdamatter

awwwwh jennahlou those are really cute. baby dustttttt to you :)


----------



## kelsey111

Aww so cute hun. x 

yeah we dont normally bother to stop oral only a few times, i wont have boring :sex: so its only fun or nothing :blush: 

im going to do another OV stick in a bit. hope its getting a darker line, x:D x


----------



## jennievictora

i love the england footie kit. and kelsey you make me laugh lol dont blame you tho lol. had my blood test yikes that needle was huge :/ i asked about the results and she said they wont tell me over the phone but would let me know :S x


----------



## kelsey111

so brave hun. i hate needles thats 1 thing that scares me being pregnant! 
do you no how long the resulta will take? xx 
:dust: xx


----------



## jennievictora

5 days I get the results back but the gyno department is shut Friday so il get them Monday I think x


----------



## jennievictora

In a way i feel like things are really happeng now :)


----------



## kelsey111

thats good tho not that long to wait at least things are getting sorted :d x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah exactly gooduck for todays ovulation test :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So you could be pregnant already if they say you've ovulated on monday when you get the results! 
Glad you feel things are looking up, that has to be a nice feeling when you've been waiting so long! 
I really hope this is all our month! X


----------



## kelsey111

just did another one it looks the same as yesterday. 
so we will :sex: 2nite :happydance:
good luck ladies :dust: :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

im mega excited bout getting my results i wonder if when you fall preg you sort of feel diffrent if you know what i mean? i should if iv ovulated and not caught the egg have a period this weekend just this weeks goin drag :/ so need to distracy myslef as much as possible x that sounds good kelsey hun be intresting to hear if you get mega dark ones because on most of mine iv had a 2nd line but never darker than the control line but iv heard of a few people say the same x


----------



## kelsey111

good luck hun, what are your tests testing you for? sorry if i missed that some were im having a :blah: day lol

yeah im going to test 2moz and see , or am i ment to test twice a day? :shrug:
:dust:


----------



## jennievictora

It's up 2 u some people do 2 a day I just did them once a day :) i hadn't thought of testing lol but I'm due on weekend so if they say I ovulated il do a test in the week x


----------



## kelsey111

i think ill just do 1 a day, lol 
good luck hun its all exciting 
im feleing hopefull this month :D coming up 2 the 10th month now, my mum got pregnant with her 2nd after 11 months so i think that has kept me hopefull all this time 
:dust:


----------



## jennievictora

Aww really hope it is your month hun got fingers crossed for you the bloodtest is to see if iv ovulated or if I need dose uppin. How come you having a blah day chick x


----------



## kelsey111

ohh ok :D no idea hun just feel really tired and no energy at all :( cleaned all the downstairs and only half of the upstairs think ill leave the rest till 2moz, 
how long have you been with your partner? being nosey lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm same as you Kelsey we been trying nearly the same as you, your A few weeks a head of me, 
I do really hope it happens soon, I think if we fall this month it will be a Jan baby? I think x


----------



## kelsey111

YEP jan baby hun, that would be really good actually as i dont think i have any1 in my family born in januray! :)


----------



## jennievictora

back now on the laptop love your profile pic hun :) i think its around 3 years :) the feeling tired could be a good sign thougth :) x


----------



## kelsey111

aww thanks thought id better update it lol. i hope it is :D defo ovulating i think im cramping! and OH james is asleep!! lol his so tired bless him, i mite have a shower sproose meself up and wake him up :) aww , will be 4 years next month for us :D


----------



## kelsey111

well just did another O stick and cant really see it now :shrug: so duno will test again 2moz and :sex: 2nite xx


----------



## jennievictora

maybe you ovulated then or could be your wee is more diluted and its not picking it up x


----------



## jennievictora

kels go get :sex: lmao x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah maybe ill see how it is 2moz! :haha: yep his booked in for 9:45pm lol b4 josie reality show thing :rofl: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hahaha i love how we talk about going off to have sex tonight, makes me chuckle, to be honest i think id rather have a baby past feb so its not so near christmas x


----------



## kelsey111

:haha: i no. im not really bothered when it will be born if it is a jan baby then atleast there will be all the sales lol x


----------



## kelsey111

Nite ladies! ;) xx


----------



## jennievictora

night hun have fun lol


----------



## jennievictora

im not to bothered when id be due as long as it wasnt right before or after christmas cos i think some people just give them a joint birthday and xmas pressie and i d hate that tbh lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

night kels have funnnn 
weve waited long enough for a baby so im not going to grumble about when born as i know its defo going to be after xmas which is what i really didnt want, i just know that money is hard after xmas.
my brothers gf is due boxing day this year, id hate that , because shes defo going to go into labour christmad day ha x


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies. how are we all ?? do you girls have facebook?? maybe we could add eachother on there? no ttc talk tho lol... my name on facebook is kelsey may 

well took another 'O' test this morning and the line is much darker not as dark as the control line tho :shrug: on the back of the test it shows both lines the same colour and thats positive. when the lines are a diff colour its negitive :/

Ohh and we :sex: last nite :happydance:


----------



## jennievictora

yay go catch the eggy girl ooh il be so excited if you pregnat i will actully sqeal lol im goin add you on face book its jennie gordon you can all add me if you want :) x


----------



## jennievictora

also love your last name i think it was my nans name and my sister has it as her middle name and id like one of our daughters to have it :) x


----------



## jennievictora

having trouble finding you :/ if you look for me its pic of me and my bf together and i have long dairk hair :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm Hayley cope add me 
I was going to suggest it the other day but didn't k ow what you'd say, as I became friends with another girl and she asked to add me, it's nice to see who people are x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Can't find Kelsey either x


----------



## jennievictora

i was goin suggest it the otha day 2 and i chickend out lol mummy wannabe whats your profile pic im lookin for you now :)


----------



## jennievictora

thanx for the add hun good job u found me id of added the wrong person lmao x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Me and a friend 
My surname used to be Mumford


----------



## kelsey111

oh ok hang on ill add u both xx


----------



## kelsey111

i cant just search for your names :S duno wots going on lol


----------



## kelsey111

think ive added u jenn, hayley ill add you once jenn accepts and ill find u on her friends xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'll look through jens to find you Kelsey then ha x


----------



## kelsey111

ok hun she not accepted yet hope ive got the rite 1 lol x


----------



## jennievictora

yep its me :)


----------



## jennievictora

love the ring your wearing kels is it engagment ring its lovley :) x


----------



## kelsey111

got both of you now :D yep engagement ring hun, got engaged 20th oct 2010 :) x


----------



## jennievictora

Aww congratulations did he do it all romantic down on one knee? X


----------



## kelsey111

well sort of :haha: i went to the loo and sed can u bring me in some socks and he sed no get them yourself there in bed room , so as i walked in the bedroom he was on 1 knee then asked me to marry him :D 
loved my ring i would have piked that 1 out myself. well maybe a bit cheeper lol xx


----------



## jennievictora

awww that so cute! x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello lovelies,

Glad to see you're all well!

I haven't been on here much recently, I don't know why I guess partly because I find I'm less stressed and less addicted when I don't come on.

How are we all doing? What CD are you?

I'm feeling a tad bit fed up to be honest. I remember telling you hubby and I was NTNP for a while and have been TTC properly since Jan, we had all the tests done about 18 months ago and I wasn't ovulating regularly, my last cycle and this one have completely messed up so we went to the doctors on Monday, didn't tell the whole truth, said we'd been TTC for nearly 2 years , so we've been referred to the hospital. We have our consult a week on Thursday and I'm guessing they'll run mire tests as I have none of my paperwork from the uk (stupid I know) but would be happy to be checked out again !

Is it ok if I added you ladies on Facebook? 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey missmo you can add me on fb

im CD 36 at the mo and its my 1st month of taking agnus castus so not sure if its worked or not, or if i should do a test soon, im not sure.
its a goos thing your getting tested, if i dont fall this month, im going to say iv been trying over a year and whats going on, im on my 9th or 10th month now x


----------



## jennievictora

yup feel free add me dont worry bout fibbing i did it 2 and with waiting i think its been about a year now :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you ladies. I'm Cheryl Morgan just so you know for the request.

I find I'm struggling alot with ttc at the mo, I think mainly because my cycles have messed up again. It's hard when hubby is pointing out every baby and toddler and bump too ! We've never wanted it so bad!!

How is the clomid going jennie? I think that's what they'll put me on, I do have about 2 stone to lose so not sure if they will want me to lose it first ! 

Hope this is your month mummy.wannabe then you font need to go through the lengthy process !!

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Can I just add , no on except my parents know we're TTC, would it be ok if we didn't mention it on Facebook? Is t it strange how people never look how you imagine lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i really hope i havent got anything because im depserate now to have a baby, so i cant imagine waiting another year or so, but really hope you all fall soon, becasue tho we havent been talking too long i fell i know you all and want it to happen for us all extremely soon x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah thats fine do you know i was thinking the same thing lol i mean that in a nice way also its nice put face to names :) it depedns on your bmi where i live if its very high they may say to lose the weight first x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah same as me, not many people know and i wouldnt put anything on there dont worry love , yeah you can try and picture people but you cna never guess ha x
i love looking through photos x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

my cycles are messed up too and its not because iv just come off BC and means we can try every month because my month is like 2 or 3 long x


----------



## jennievictora

and me im propa nosy lol im finding the clomid ok iv done one cycle just had bloodtest see if i ovulated or need my dose upping dont get results to monday tho so im counting down the days :( x


----------



## kelsey111

accepted ya cheryl. 

same for me dont mention ttc on fb lol xx


----------



## jennievictora

im not ignoring you hun my internet keeps crashing :/


----------



## jennievictora

grrrr come on monday this week is driving me mad and if i havent ovulated il prob have go through it all again :( x


----------



## kelsey111

oh hun im sorry :( 
my sis has her scan 2day 
actually rite now!!!


----------



## jennievictora

aww i bet shes so excied i cant wait for it to be us i think il be nervous tho incase somethings wrong with baba :/. the end result is what keeps me going just hard cos i dont know what my bodys doing :( watched an amazing program theres a post about it on here cant renmeber the name but its about conception you can watch it on i player :) x


----------



## kelsey111

oh cool, yeah she's excited :) hope to hear from her any minute :) x


----------



## jennievictora

aww does she find out her due date today hope it goes well for her :) x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah :) i think she is about 14 weeks now, but will find out defo sooon :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies how are you ?

Got my info through from the hospital today & the fees etc. The fees for clomid are so expensive ...

Clomid $300
clomid with FHS (not sure what that is) $500
cycle tracking $250

So at the worst £420 and the best £330 !! That's per month.
Like hubby says it'll be all worth it if we're pregnant within a few months. Hopefully the first lol.

xx

I bought a fee things today, they will probably be my last now until we get our BFP , can't wait for my BFP to show hubby everything I've bought lol. I may buy bits like bath things and things that are a good buy.

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/2f90ed76.jpg


----------



## jennievictora

aww those bits are gorgous i want to buy something maybe this weekend :) x


----------



## kelsey111

aww there cute hun :) wow that is expensive, im glad we get free health care over here, 
my sis just had her scan everything all fine :) just the 1 baby
its 6cm from head to bum 
and she is 12 weeks :) x


----------



## jennievictora

aww glad it went ok is she find out boy/girl ? my arm is bruised from that jab :(


----------



## kelsey111

yep 20weeks scan she will find out i think. ohh dear i hate injections :( 
this is a pic of my o stick, not sure if u can see 2nd line my phone is crap lol
 



Attached Files:







P110511_11.15.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm just trying to locate my documents from my tests from the uk so we don't have to have them done again and pay through the roof to be told what we already know , and what a nightmare it's proving ARGH!!

When we get our precious bundle of joys will you be breast feeding or bottle? I pretty sure I'll breast feed but I'm not 100%

I can see the second line Hun, can't tell if it's darker than the other though. xx


----------



## kelsey111

ill be bottle feeding, BF has never appealed to me and id prefure to bond straight away with baby rather than crying and in pain if i cant feed baby myself, plus my OH Wants to be able to feed the baby as much as me. 
imo xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm going to do both I think, I'm
Not ruling either out and if I can't breast feed I won't be upset, I think I'd ratter express and bottle feed with breast milk, 2 of my friends have had babies around the same time, 1 bottle fed with formula and 1 breast fed, the bottle fed baby goes longer in-between feeds and is sleeping 10pm-8am at 13 weeks old, breast fed baby is feeding all the time and doesn't sleep through! 
I'm not sure if that's everyone's case but I think baby gets too used to being close to mum whilst breast feeding and won't settle without her! 
I don't want that, Im hoping for a good routine as soon as I can x


----------



## kelsey111

yh most babys that are BF that i no dont have long sleeps, as they cnt mesure the amount milk they are giving the baby so there rarely full up to have long sleeps x


----------



## MissyMoo88

You ladies have me worried , lol. Maybe bottle feeding would be better. Would you use formula or express?

Also which bottles would you use, tommee tippee or avent? I cabtcremember if I asked this question.

xx


----------



## kelsey111

ill be using tomme tippee and ill be usinf formula,
its totally ur decision hun, its just out opions x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I know, I think it'd be amazing to breast feed but I don't want a clingy baby that doesn't sleep well . I want my baby to have a good routine and settle fir both me and hubby. Plus I want hubby to ve able to have time with the baby and feed him/her. 

I know you can introduce bottles 1-3 times a week at about 6 weeks old so they'll take both breast and bottle.

I think tt are soo cute. I nannied last year and they had avent, I didn't like them.

xx


----------



## jennievictora

I want to breast feed but I'm goin express so the bf can do feeds and I will use formula as well if I need to il go on formulla x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah hun up 2 u, :) x


----------



## jennievictora

I think its a person thing and things dont always go to plan iv known people get mastitis and had do to stop x


----------



## kelsey111

me personally see boobs as a sexuall thing :blush: no1 recently in my family has brest fed so i dont really see it ,x


----------



## jennievictora

I Think that's fair enough hun x Urgh wish I could shift this mood I'm in :(


----------



## kelsey111

aww why whats up? xx


----------



## jennievictora

I'm not sure tbh I just feel really down I think waiting for these results is not helping and I keep reading about clomid not working and I'm system it wont work for me :( actually feel bit tearful :(


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun i no it must be so hard for you, ttc is hardwork, just have a good cry and let it all out, then refresh your self do dinner sit and chill with bf :) think positive hun :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

:hugs: thanx hun yeah im goin cuddle up to the bf and watch some tv having chips for tea as the stew has gone wrong :haha: wondern if the way im feeln is my hormones? x


----------



## kelsey111

i blame everything to hormones hun! there crazy lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

iv got tomme tippee bottles that my mum bought me and i will express for awhile anyway but until you have the baby you dont know how you will feel x

jen hope your ok now, monday will soon be here x


----------



## jennievictora

Defo my hormones are mad :/ had s pizza as s treat I'm feelin little better hopefully test week go fast just all I'm thinking about at mo x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

you must have lots of extra hormones in your body right now being on clomid so you prob will feel weird, i really hope it works for you x


----------



## jennievictora

Thanxhun yeah iv said before my body prob got as many hormone s in as a teenage boy lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

haha your proberly right! i got my boy clothes bundle today so i defo think im all set for clothes, if i do buy some they will be 3-6 months and 6-9 me thinks ha
will start buying muslins and bibs next month, then start saving for the pram i want x

what you going to do jen if they say you have ovulated, will you go home and test? x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah if iv ovulated I should get my period this weekend so if they say I ovulated but I have not come on il do a test you should put some pics of boys stuff up what size u got x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

tiny baby and 0-3 so now i have lots of boy girl and unisex stuff x ill take pics x


----------



## wantanerd

I have tried to be good and only browse the baby aisles but I have broken down twice in the last few years. I came across a purple tulip onesie and I couldn't pass it up since purple tulips are my favorite flowers. I didn't let that one in my house, my friend has it right now. 
The second item I found was a handkerchief type dress. I bought a ton of clothes for my best friend's daughter on clearance and I couldn't bear to part with the dress. I am hoping one day soon, I will have a little girl in it.


----------



## kelsey111

aww thats lovely hun x


----------



## jennievictora

I love buying baby stuff it cheers me up I even enjoy gettin it all out and looking thru it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

it makes me excited to see it all, but if i found out i couldnt have children im be heart broken x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

and this all the stuff i got from the few bundles i bought, not including the items i bought before hand! i think i have enough , but when its a good bargain i cant say no ha x


----------



## jennievictora

Wow love it all I def need look on here. I'm sure that won't happen huni x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah it so much cheaper on here but depends if you want 2nd hand, and i dont mind that, babies arent in them long x


----------



## sue_88

I've only got 1 baby boy romper, and 5 pairs of white socks. I want to buy more but OH says it's silly until we have a baby :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i think it makes sense so that you havent got the expense all at once x


----------



## sue_88

mummy.wannabe said:


> i think it makes sense so that you havent got the expense all at once x

Yeah that's what I said to him but he still says no. :(
I think I'll just keep buying no matter what he says !!! haha.

I was looking at a couple of dummy's yesterday - think they'll be my next purchase! :baby:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

my hubby tells me not to go to mad but i work hard and i can buy what i want with my money, i save money too ha he will thank me when he doesnt have to run out when baby is born and buy stuff quickly x


----------



## jennievictora

Nah buying 2 hand don't fuss me long as it good condition iv had loads gorge bits of boot x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh yeah i forgot you bought from boot sale, theres nothing wrong with it, im feeling exhausted today so think im goign to have an early night, speak tomorrow x


----------



## jennievictora

dont blame you hun im knackered as well really tempted go to bed lol.night nigh xx


----------



## kelsey111

hi ladies, well i am about 1-3 dpo and 2day i had tiny tiny bit of pink stuff in my undies, was cramping all day yesterday. had :sex: this morning so i hope thats not what has made me bleed ? it never has done b4 :shrug: ahh well we will see soon, x


----------



## jennievictora

dont want get your hopes up but could be implantion bleeding. it could be the sex if it was ahem :blush: rough sex lol


----------



## kelsey111

:haha: no rougher than usal  there was nothing there when i wiped :/ and no more. couple of weeks and will see :d xx


----------



## jennievictora

ooh i hope its implantion bleeding if your preg your not allowed to leave me here on my own :brat: lol really hope its your turn hun x


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun i prob wont be pregnant, BUT if I am, we can still talk all the time, But i dout this is our month. x


----------



## jennievictora

yay :) i honestly think when i find out your pregnant il be as excited as when i find out iam lmao keeping fingers crossed for you x


----------



## kelsey111

aww thank you hunnie, ill be the same for you :) xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww thanx :) what your plans for this evening sat tmz then just sunday to get thru :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oooooo Kelsey it sounds promising! From the sounds of it you've done it enough to catch your eggy! Hope at least 1 of us falls soon xx


----------



## jennievictora

Morning girls well I'm due my period today and nothing so far looks like need higher dose of clomid not bothered as long as it works xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Or you could be pregnant!!! X


----------



## jennievictora

id love that but i just dont feel like this month is my month i didnt have positvie ovulation test this month and i think iv set myself up that i havent ovulated :(


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck to you both Jennie & Kelsey ! Got everything crossed for you both !!

How are you getting on Hayley?

I'm CD2 so feeling tired and backache but happy as I feel very loved up with my wonderful husband :blush: had a great few days with him. 

You know I told you we were NTNP for 18 months and we found out I wasn't ovulating regular well they gave me Metformin, they gave me this to help me ovulate and lose weight, I've never been told I have pcos. (did you go on this first Jennie? I was told they try metformin before clomid) I only took it for 2 months then we moved here, but I stocked up and smuggled it in lol so I started taking that yesterday, I thought I might aswel give it a shot while we're waiting to see the fertility specialist and the treatment plan ... I'm hoping it works and we get pregnant and won't gave to pay all that money !! So keep them fingers crossed for me please :)

To ramble on a bit more ...

My hubby is good mates with a guy at work, him and his wife are older than us, she has a 7 year old son to another dad. She had dome cysts removed a few months ago and is on clomid. Hubby said they really want to meet me , but I honestly don't want to, I'm scared she'll want to talk to me about the whole thing seen as we're going through a similar thing but I can't be her shoulder to cry on, I'm just not strong enough to be there for someone who is going through something so similar, I find it hard enough to deal with it myself. Do you think I'm being selfish? 

Hubby says she's really got it bad, she cries, she's bought a cot and everything and set up the nursery already. I got mad yesterday because I thought to myself atleast she has one child, she should be grateful ... I'm such a bad person aren't I :(

Sorry for the essay ladies! Hope you're having a fab weekend !

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey cheryl you are not selfish, at least you know you cant deal with being her shoulder to cry on and dont meet not knowing that and get upset yourself.

the thing ,you will prob have to meet her at some point, but for awhile you can keep putting it off, if it comes up, or if you have to meet you tell hubby to not leave you 2 ladies alone together and hopefully she wont talk about it fully, or you be truthful and tell your hubby to tell his friend, that your not dealing well with it yourself and needs more time before you can talk to some one else about ti face to face, and he will tell the woman. She has 1 child at least, she prob doesnt realise that others are upset they cant fall with there 1st, but if i could only have 1 i would be upset too x

i said i feel selfish as im disapointed that im not giving my mum and dad and mum there 1st grandchild my brother gf is, i was so upset at 1st but slowly coming to terms with it.

im on CD40 i didnt realise it was that much already until i just checked, so agnus castus hasnt changed it too much yet, but my longest cycle has been 90 days. 

Jennie and kelsey you both could be pregnant this month, its got to be your turn at some point, as is ours. some people say they really dont feel pregnant when they are and some people say they really can tell xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i also bought boxes today and sorted all through my stuff,i put them in boy girl and unisex boxes and realised how much stuff i actually have,

i am also off to a car boot in the morning with my friend so hoping to pick up a few bargains x


----------



## jennievictora

your ef not selfish huni its a normal reaction :) iam on metformin it helped me with my weight when i was younger 17 i went from a 14 to an 8 put it back on now tho :/ it didnt help me ovulate but thats not to say it wont you. if it think it would help you taalkn to the friend on clomid it may be worth it do you not want to cos your shy or anthoer reason. id love to get my bfp this month but i dont think its my turn yet cos of the stupid ovulation tests :( will soon find out tho xxx


----------



## Julia323

I haven't purchased any baby stuff yet, but today my boss brought in garbage bags and boxes full of baby clothes, toys and things for my pregnant co-worker. We spent most of the afternoon sorting through baby stuff and squeeing! SO CUTE! It definitely made me all clucky.


----------



## jennievictora

its lovley i looked through some of my vests showing the bf them even he was awwww ing lol cant wait till little baby in them :)


----------



## kelsey111

hey ladies, well no more cramping or anything for me so thats good. :) 
i havent brought anything else still waiting for my :bfp: b4 i do.
xx


----------



## jennievictora

Its been few weeks since I brought stuff dying to was hoping to go boot tmz but its rained all day on n of so wont be on :( no bargains this week hopefully next week. What's everyone been up to my bf treated me to a meal at frankie n bennys :)


----------



## kelsey111

i was going to go car boot aswell but got up 2 late lol. xx


----------



## jennievictora

lol iv only just woke was thinkn goin boot but still trying rain here stupid weather :/ x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you for your replies :hugs:

Hubby said the couple are having a house warming soon so don't know what I'm going to do. But I'm guessing they'll be alot of people there so I doubt she'll bring it up. 

No I'm not shy jennie I just can't deal with someone going through something so close to home if you get me. I'm finding it hard enough to deal with us struggling.

Metformin did make me ovulate the 2 months I took it and also regulated me so I'm hoping it will do the same this month ! Hubby said he's got a good feeling about this month, I hope he's right ! Metformin makes me sick so I have to ease myself on to it.

Hayley my last 2 cycles were 47 days, it's not fair is it !! :hugs:

Have you ladies had a lovely weekend? I sent today snuggled on the sofa watching one tree hill. 

I've also thought of two names I am in love with ... Harley & Isla (pronouced ila - sure you knew that though, hubby didn't ) hubby's not keen on Isla but I think it's so cute and girly, need to work my magic lol. What do you think?

xx


----------



## jennievictora

i love both thos names espicly ila. i can understand that about the friend hun it can be really hard . iv had a good weekend the bf took me for a meal yesterday :) and so far today iv just tided up just having a :coffee: think may watch a dvd later on hope the metformin works for you when i went back on it i upped my dose to fast and got bad stomach :s lesson learnt lol x


----------



## jennievictora

do any of you read pregnancy magazine there my new obbesion i love them and you get good freebies so far iv had a travel change mat 2 sun car window things and i sent of for a free mam self sterillising bottle just had send four stamps and i like them as they have loads diff subjects in them :D x


----------



## kelsey111

love the names hun, harley is a name we have picked out aswell :) 
had a good weekend so far :) 
chilling watching the moto gp atm.
im due on in 11 days time. xx


----------



## jennievictora

Hun iv got everything crossed get my results tmz eek nervous


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey all, ive just had a chil out weekend really, im feeling very sore down there this weekend to the point i couldnt have sex last night, not sure what that is, but wanted to do it coz hubby going away tonight.

jennie 1 mor sleep until results, have you managed to keep busy? ul soo find out!!

i went to car boot with my friend this morning and got a mamas and papas moses basket and stand for £2!! an absolute bargain, i got 4 prams blankets the fleecey ones and 4 blankets that have the holes in which they ment to sleep with, all for 50p each and got loads of bibs muslins socks bootles vests etc 

i will give my brothers gf some of my stuff when they find out what they having.

i absolutely love the name isla apartently its scottish and its a whisky name, but getting common here now, prob not so in oz cheryl x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

this is the moses basket i got for £2 which my cats went crazy for the smells of other people stuff, and the boxes are all the things i have now

2 boxes of boy stuff
2 boxes of girl stuff
1 box of coats and all in 1 coats
1 box of blankets 

i actually have an obsession now for buying stuff, but i will honestly (if i can bare to part with them) share them with my brother for his LO due on boxing day.

if i go to more car boots i wont be able to not buy, so will have to buy unisex or try and buy playmats etc x


----------



## jennievictora

Wow what a bargian huni its lovely i need some boxs like them I have one big one but its full :blush iv just had day in tbh watched s film with bf and he is cooking dinner tonight had really nice day what you all up 2 tonight. Question for all of you with Moses baskets are you buying new mattress for them mine came with 2 but dunno if to buy new ones I'm tempted to get a new one tbh x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i will be buying a new mattress yes just becuse this 1 hasnt got 1 but if mine came with 1 i might consider just using it, but iv heard you can get 1s that help breathe the babies skin or something,
im going to buy another moses basket if i see another bargain at car boot and when we get our house id like 1 upstairs and 1 downstairs, and ill get 1 for my brother at car boot too x


----------



## jennievictora

You may as well tbh I was tempted get one in living room if see anthoer one but dunno yet just been through my stuff badly needs organization going have get some more boxes :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i have no more boxes now ha so means i SHOULDNT be buying anymore haha x
you excited about tomorrow? what time you going x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i also couldnt find that programme you said about x


----------



## jennievictora

Did you go on the I player ? My laptop playn up or would send u link :-( I bet u still buy stuff lol my one box is full but got bags of stuff going get more boxes and put it in 2 size order. I don't have go in just got ring tmz morning x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh so you can ring as soon as they open, set your alarm ha 

Yea I will prob still buy I can't help it, every outfit is so cute! I'll buy bigger sizes I think too. 

I've just started spotting so if this is my period then it will be the shortest cycle I've had since coming off the pill, doubt it's implantation. Will see what tomorrow brings x

Let us know your results xx


----------



## jennievictora

Think going ring at 9 will let you know pretty sure I know result tbh but will see it good idea get loads diff sizes just think how much u save x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's huge saving at boot sale! 
Good luck for tomorrow, I'm off to bed xx


----------



## jennievictora

Thank you hun good night all x


----------



## Lily7

Hi I haven't posted in here for agessss since we bought our set and I posted you girls the link, got so disapointed with my BFN and still waiting for AF CD66....well CD67 as its after midnight.

Had a quick catch up and just wanted to say good luck to everyone, especially Jennie for tomorrow, FX for you


----------



## jennievictora

Aww thank you huni hope your finding things easier now ttc can be very hard x


----------



## Lily7

Your welcome, I am just wishing AF would show her ugly face!! (never thought I would ever wish it to come!)

Good Luck in the morning, I am working later tomorrow so will have time in the morning to pop and see how you got on x


----------



## hakunamatata

While shopping at Walmart today, I decided to get something baby related because earlier in the week, a few of the ladies here on BnB were thinking of getting something small for their future LO's. At first I was going to just knit, but while I was at the store, I couldn't help looking at the baby stuff. You all know that I love Disney, so I was so pleased to see so many Disney items there. And my first Disney movie (on VHS tape lol) was Lady and the Tramp, so this toy has special meaning for me.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51s2U42c0tL._SL500_.jpg


----------



## jennievictora

Aw I love Disneyland been there few times and me n the bf have said want take the children there :)


----------



## Lily7

How did you get on Jennie?


----------



## jennievictora

I didnt ovulate :cry:


----------



## Lily7

Awk Jennie :hugs:


----------



## kelsey111

aww jennie im so sorry :( :hugs: so what happerns not then? xx


----------



## jennievictora

Thanx guys il be put on 150mg doc got ring me said probley tmz just feel worried my body must be so broken :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Jen so sorry, you ok? 
At least you can have another lot

I think I started my period last night at CD 41 and that's the shortest cycle I've had for a year and a half so I guess that's down to the agnus castus I've been taking, still feel disappointed I'm not pregnant but hey ho at least I came on x 
Lily are you taking anything for your cycles? I recommend taking agnus castus xx


----------



## jennievictora

I'm ok feel sorry for myself


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Did you get your next appointment for clomid? X


----------



## jennievictora

I don't think I need an appointment doc goin ring me tmz think I may have go in to pick prescription up but not sure :/


----------



## MissyMoo88

:hugs:

Aww jennie I am so sorry !! Hope you're ok my lovely ! Try and keep your chin up hun!

Gees I hope one of us get a BFP soon and pass on their luck to the rest of us !! I think it's about time this thread had a BFP !

Keep smiling ladies , heaps & heaps of baby dust xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun your not broken, i no you must be feeling terrible but things will get better hun the doc's will be able to help you they jsut need to get the right dose. chin up hun hope you get your :bfp: soon hun :friends: im here/fb if u ever wana talk you no that. xx


----------



## jennievictora

Thanx girls hopefully the next dose will do it goin tru n fix my laptop so can get on fb again fingers crossed one of us will get our bfp next x


----------



## Lily7

Hi mummywannabe 
I started B50 complex along with my folic acid, I was taking Pregnacare conception (started this cycle) and then I read on here ladies complaining about it sating it made their cycles long and out of whack and here I am CD67 so I stopped taking it and went back on Folic acid. I have read lots about AC but when I went to buy it the lady in the shop put me off buying it saying that it is actually for menopause and is not to be taken whilst pregnant, trying to become pregnant or breastfeeding, she even got the little pamphlet out and showed me where it said that and it scared me so I didn't buy it, I googled online that VIT C can help so I have been taking that but nothing so far, I really need something though I can't sit it out any longer! What days did you take it on?


----------



## jennievictora

Hey all my laptop has a virus so having use my phone :-/ feel bit better just want doctor ring me back tmz sick of waiting for things :hissy: what ste you all up 2 x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

lily i read on here women taking soy inflavones and thats for menapause, and agnus castus was recommended from holland and barrett as i suggested soy and she said that was risky.
i started taking the AC on CD1 and started my peroid last night at CD41 so thast very impressive for me.

i did actually read about the pregnacare making cycles longer, i have been taking it since before TTC but i had long cycles well before i started taking them, i am also taking evening primrose,
i think i will carry on taking pregnacare until my tablets are gone if i havent got my BFP, otherwise ill take something else, 

jen do you know when to expect a call from doctor?

i do a sign langauge class on a monday night so just got back from that, was hard tonight, what about every one else x


----------



## kelsey111

Hiya, well if i am not pregnant this month me and OH have decided to stop trying for 2 months, (Im about to hit the 10th month mark) as some say that your body can build up an amunity against sperm, ( thats why if u cheat alot of the time its the mans baby u cheated with) so then after then 2 months were going to carry on tryning for another 2 months, then go doc's if no :baby: 
so best get buying some candoms :haha: x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

do you think you can do it kelsey? i know i wouldnt be able to stop thinking about it x


----------



## jennievictora

How do u feel about it hun u ok x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ive got a feeling youll be pregnant this month coz you used OPKS this month didnt you x


----------



## Lily7

Hi mummy.wannabe, it was the lady in Holland and barrett I was talking to about the AC.....I could be tempted to go try it though seeing as it has helped you and alot of other ladies on here, do you take it the whole way through or just until Ov?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You take it continuously everyday and I will stop taking it when I get my BFP! 
I thought it was worth a shot and was pleasantly surprised, angry is started my period but glad it was short for me! 
No harm in trying it for you xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I got it at buy 1 bottle get the 2nd bottle for a penny. Think it cost 5 or 6 pounds maybe x


----------



## jennievictora

Iv got good feeling bout kels this month :)


----------



## Lily7

mummy.wannabe said:


> You take it continuously everyday and I will stop taking it when I get my BFP!
> I thought it was worth a shot and was pleasantly surprised, angry is started my period but glad it was short for me!
> No harm in trying it for you xx

Hi thanks for helping, I done alot of googling since we spoke, what do you think of this one, 

https://www.boots.com/en/Kira-Agnus-Castus-30-Tablets_5528/

I kinda want it to start my period, if you are speaking to your doctor, do you tell him you are taking this or not mention it? x:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I haven't spoke to my doctor yet but I will be making an appointment in the week hopefully, to ask about my periods and time taken TTC and that I've had thrush twice this month and I haven't had it for years, but I will tell them I'm
Taking them as there natural, 

I used over 60 tablets this cycle because you take 4 a day so get a big bottle if you can or a few Bottles!

I think it's Kelsey time, it's got to be someone's soon on this thread! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How old are lily and where you come from? X


----------



## kelsey111

hiya, sorry had busy nite last nite so only just seen your messages, im ok with it ithink i COULD work maybe. it will be on my mind alot yes but were going to see if it works, its only to cycles say maybe ill cope if not ill defo try if for one cycle. yep i used OV sticks and got good line, and a few faint ones so :sex: good them days lol 
thanks every1 i do hope this is my cycle aswell but will see :shrug: 
:friends: xx


----------



## jennievictora

Glad your ok hun just phoned hospital their ringing me tmz now :- )


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Iv booked myself a doctors appointment for Thursday to see what they say x


----------



## jennievictora

Good luck mummy wannabe :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

how you feeling jen? x

are the doctors going to let you know tomorrow when the next lot is? x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah said doc will ring me but im tempted to ring them first thing said can pic prescibtion up or get post it to me xx


----------



## kelsey111

good luck mummy.wannabe 
and jenn xx


----------



## jennievictora

thanx finally got my laptop fixed :) spoke to doctor im taking 150mg of clomid this cycle very nervous x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck Jennie :) is that the highest dose you can get ?

Have any of you heard of Beth Kiley and her Personal Path To Pregnancy ebook ? I've just purchased it today ! I've read sooo many success stories from it. If not she sends you emails every week with tips etc.

I've got my appointment at the hospital tomorrow to see the fertility specialist , I'm nervous and excited ! 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

oo good luck let us know how you get on i havent heard of her no :( yeah thats the highest doese you can be given of clomid so im really nervous :( x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I can send you the ebook my lovelies, I'll send you my email address on Facebook then I'll forward it to you ... saves you £20 xz


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh jen hopefully the higher dose will work fine for you!! when you taking it?

and missy id love to read the book if you think its got interesting things in it xx


----------



## jennievictora

it will prob be in 2 weeks iv got wait a week do a preg test then take the stuf make you come on then can take clomid 2nd day x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh right i see, well we will all be here to talk about it with you and wishing you good luck all the way xx


----------



## jennievictora

thanx i need to do a my test next wed then take my period pills lol that takes a week to work so should start it week after x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I got it missy thanks 

You got your head round it a bit now Jen? Or still not sunk in x


----------



## jennievictora

think going in lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

bless you, im thinking of you, cant be easy but youll get there x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah it is hard tbh I'm so scarred it won't work I cried when told me I hadnt on lower dose x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

its bound to be a shock and be emotional for you, it would anyone, just think of all the trying and not getting anywhere that you did and that you now are getting the help x


----------



## jennievictora

Yea I'm trying be positive :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thought I'd update you ladies on my appointment today ...

well been to the hospital , they seem to work alot quicker than the uk , I need a blood test on the 2nd June to see if I ovulated, then I need a blood test and scan on my next cycle days 2 & 3 to check for pcos and hubby needs to go for a semen analysis , next step ... If I'm not ovulating - clomid ... If hubby's semen analysis isn't ok - IVF !! Last semen analysis he was fine after giving up smoking. I hope it is just clomid we need. They work so quick though !! We should know in about 7 weeks what the next step is.

Just looking forward to knowing how hubby's swimmers are and if I have pcos . Never been told I have pcos and like I said hubby was fine last time so hope everythings ok !!

here's what I bought on the net the other week lol, fits as hubby is s big kid at heart lol :) xx

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/c820398f.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

awwww love that vest hun xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww gorge vest chick they seem a lot faster than over here hope the clomid works for us both :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

they prob work quicker becasue your paying for it, where as they make you wait over here, at least youll know in quicker time whats the situation.

i went doctors tonight and they are refering me to the gynnaecologist, i have to pick up some paperwork in the week, choose what hospital i want to go to and then wait for the appointment i suppose.

really hoping i fall pregnant this month so i dont have to go through all loads of tests x


----------



## jennievictora

The tests should be same as mine or it is was bloodtests sperm sample at first appointment just questions bout your health life style. My gp did my bloods before I think but gyno sent Mr for hormone ones 2 any questions ask n I will see if can help x


----------



## jennievictora

how are we all? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey im good, hows you? x


----------



## kelsey111

good thanks, just watching brittons got talent vrying lisening to the boys rap about there grandads :cry:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i thought that was quite sweet actually! i have to watch more talent now ha x


----------



## kelsey111

yep im watching more aswell :) still prefure it with simon tho, the hoff is annoying


----------



## jennievictora

I much prefer it with simon and I don't think x factors goin b that good this year :( how cute was the young boy singing my way !


----------



## mummy.wannabe

he was tiny for 7 bless him, i love michael mcintyre and not keen on the hoff, but i think i do like simon haha x


----------



## jennievictora

I like Simon not sure on michal wanted watch britney spears girl but missed it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh my god she was so shite!! ive seen her on dating in the dark before but didnt realise how crap she was at singing and there was no need to get as naked as she did x


----------



## jennievictora

Was she singing or miming they said she norm wears a body stocking thing but she forgot it and so they just stuck sparkly bits on her I think she forgot it on purpose x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

She sang but i wouldn't call it that, she mainly danced and everyone was so shocked, she was on the judges table!!


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies,

Well can't comment on BGT, we have Australias got talent. 

Anyways I popped on to say (hopefully without sounding like a right weirdo!!) I had a dream last night snd Kelsey you'd just found out you were pregnant!!! 

I'm CD10 and got my first high on my monitor so I think I will ovulate this month and in a few days. Excited to see if I see a peaking s few days.

It's blowing a gale here today, wet and cold so we're off ice skating :)

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I friend had a dream that I was pregnant and didn't know and gave birth to a boy! I do not want that to come true ha I want to remember I'm pregnant x

I'm CD7 today and was going to ask, if I had a normal cycle around what days would I ovulate? Or after your period how many days is it? X


----------



## kelsey111

missy moo - oh wow thanks i really hope that it comes true :friends: 
ive had really weird dreams, i felt like some1 was with me last night it was so strange and i felt like something bad would happern :shrug: xx


----------



## jennievictora

i had a weird dream that my sis was preg but nobody knew :o and she had 2 babies and i was angry cos she used my moses basket and upset cos she had her babies first x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha it's the Moses basket bit that's funny! 
2 people in my family are pregnant now! Boo Hoo ha I'll get my time! I'm starting to lose weight now because I want to be bit fitter for when I do fall pregnant x


----------



## kelsey111

we Have decided to go to moneht 11 b4 stopping for 2 months, as my mum fell pregnant on month 11 and ive always thought maybe ill be the same as my mum even tho that was her 2nd baby lol 
so on month 10 now due on in 4 days i think thats if its a 28 day normal cycle, which it normally is bar 2 months were it was 30 days .
:dust: :friends: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well we are all wishing you the best of luck! I do think you will be the 1st 1 of us to fall xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So you could be pregnant now!!!! Xx


----------



## Twinkl3

I am desperate to buy an item of some kind, even if it's just some dummies (pacifiers).

I just asked the OH then "Would what you do if I bought some baby items?" and his reply was "I would be kinda freaked out that you was buying for a baby we don't even have yet" :( Haha. I don't think some men and actually females know how you feel and such unless they are in/have been in the same position.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Twinkle I think it's good to be prepared and buying baby stuff makes me happy while I'm trying to conceive, hubby thought I was mad at 1st then he knows it will save a lot of money when it comes to being pregnant, Coz there will be a lot of larger bits to buy stil x


----------



## kelsey111

mummy.wannabe said:


> Well we are all wishing you the best of luck! I do think you will be the 1st 1 of us to fall xxx

thank you hun, i really hope this is my month, or next month is my month, OH's dad comes over 2moz for 3weeks so it would be a lovely saprise for me to tell him his 1st grandchild is on the way! :happydance:
but we shall see 

:dust: to you all it has to be our time soon, xx :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

Good lucky kelsey iam thinking positiva this month :)


----------



## kelsey111

GOOD hun, :D i defoo think :af: will be bang on time tho, as im cramping a lil bit On the left side . oh well what can i do about it a! one more month of TTC!! 
xx


----------



## jennievictora

any sign of AF hun when you going to test if dont mind me asking good luck x


----------



## jennievictora

very hard this thinking postitve lark  im all positive one min but them at same time im terrifed that it wont work and i dont know what happens after that x


----------



## kelsey111

hey hun, im due in 2days, my sis left a test here and i just tested :bfn: as i extected. so 1 last month of trying! im a lil sad but i new it wouldnt be good news xx


----------



## jennievictora

it could be to early to pick up on a test hun. im sure you will get your bfp soon :) I HATE seeing negative tests always make me sad :(


----------



## kelsey111

will see but im sure period will be here and right on time :cry: xx


----------



## jennievictora

Aww hugs x x in really Good mood my sis brought me a gorge sleepsuit :)


----------



## kelsey111

AWW lovely hun :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

Il add pic of it :)


----------



## jennievictora

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby...red-velour-sleepsuit/GEM60554,default,pd.html


----------



## jennievictora

:( feel so emotional today thinking its these tablets :(


----------



## Twinkl3

Awww thats lovely Jennievictoria ...
Well I have decided I am going to make a purchase anyways when I am next out shopping alone, he wont stay mad at me for too long if I buy something surely :D


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun nah just buy soemthing that says i love daddy and hel melt lol


----------



## nautegesocks

my mum brought a little vest that was on sale :) i dnt wanna get anything until my :bfp: but spend hours looking at baby stuff online :blush: my OH has even started pointing things out now and started asking if i want to look in the disney store when we go into town together when before he would allways moan about looking in a kids store :cloud9: 

good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

aww my babies are goin grow up on disney love it :) can you see my sleepsuit if you click it or did i do it wrong :/ x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw Jen, that's the 1 I got, it's so cute xx


----------



## Twinkl3

jennievictora said:


> thanx hun nah just buy soemthing that says i love daddy and hel melt lol

Hehe, Good Idea :)
I think I may, who could resist something like that! ... Im affraid that I will go OTT, once I start I wont be able to stop lol.


----------



## nautegesocks

jennievictora said:


> aww my babies are goin grow up on disney love it :) can you see my sleepsuit if you click it or did i do it wrong :/ x


yay mine are too love disney hope i have a girl as my best freind has a 3 yr old and still got loads of disney stuff from when her lil one was a bub other than that dnt mind to much about gender :yellow:

i cant see it but maby its just my laptop keeps loosing signal 
good luck :dust:


----------



## kelsey111

Well :af: arrived bang on time like i new it would! hmmm fed up now and bored.....................


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh sorry Kelsey! I so thought it was your month! But your carrying on aren't you this month x


----------



## kelsey111

Thank you , xx No idea tbh hun, not sure what i wana do, see how i feel after :af: clears x


----------



## jennievictora

aww hun im sorry :hugs: here you need talk x


----------



## kelsey111

Thanks hun, i think we will carry on trying once :af: has finished. it toook 11months for my mum to fall so hopefully ill be the same as her xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Hope you're all doing ok !!

Sorry to hear af turned up Kelsey :( how you getting on the higher dose jennie ? Where are you at in your cycle Hayley?

I bought some great bargains today ! $1 each (60p) these are the first things I've bought which aren't unisex !

0-3 months

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/c28946c3.jpg

3-6 months

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/408926df.jpg

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww i love all 4 of them hun so cute!! xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww there all gorgeous im not on clomid yet hun i finshed my northistrine yesterday so got wait 5/6 days get my period first x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw they are nice and at a good bargain! 

I'm on CD 12, what do you other ovulate on a normal cycle? X


----------



## kelsey111

sorry hun what does CD mean i see people write it alot and never no what it is lol as i say dpo? x


----------



## MissyMoo88

CD mean cycle day Hun

They say you ovulate 14 days before your next cycle (I think) on a normal 28 day cycle you'd ovulate on CD 14.

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

well im defo not going to ovulate on day 14 ha im trying to work mine out on what i was last month, so i started my peroid on cycle day 44 so id ovulate about cycle day 30?? 

i said i wasnt going to do ovulation kits but i did start this morning, i am only going to do 1 a day and if i miss 1 out then hay, we will have sex every other day or so anyway from now, 

kelsey what time of the day did you do your tests? and does everyone else do them too? x


----------



## kelsey111

i thought it was 10 -14 days after ur period. its 12-14 for me . tested about 10.30 then another 1 about 3 -4pm


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ovulation takes place, on average, about two weeks before your period, though it can vary from 10-16 days before the onset of menstruation depending on the length of your luteal phase. During an average 28 day cycle, ovulation is usually expected to take place between cycle days 13-15. Based on this guideline, many women are taught to expect ovulation around day 14 of their menstrual cycle. Many women, however, do not have average cycles and even those who usually do may see irregularities from time to time.

I've read somewhere that cycles over 35 days are classed as an anovulatory cycle, I don't know if this is true!

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

what does that mean then? x

i dont ovulate? x


----------



## jennievictora

i used to do ovulation tests not sure if going bother with them this time x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ive just been reading up on it actually, and said with a 40 odd day cycle i prob wont ovulate until 10th-12th june so i will carry on using the tests this month and see if its right x


----------



## jennievictora

good luck with the ovulation tests huni im so bored tonight my tv is playn up so no itv for me :(


----------



## kelsey111

im going to use ovulation tests again this month x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i feel happier now that my cycles are alot shorter and wont have to use them for that long, so hopefully ill get on with them x


----------



## jennievictora

they work for lot of people. hows everyone today x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah good thanks you x 

I don't think the car boot will be on tomorrow so I won't be able to buy more stuff booooo ha x


----------



## jennievictora

im not sure if the one by me is on yet hope so though dying go boot x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i never thought id say that, i was dragged as a child to them every sunday with my nan and her friend!! ha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol im sure i never used to mind them but didnt love them way i do now lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I want to buy more !!! X


----------



## Twinkl3

So today me and the OH went shopping and I dragged him to the baby section like always in the hope that he would let me buy something without thinking I'm strange and .... He did :D
He even helped me to pick it out and he decided that this was the cutest one :cloud9: This is our first ever baby purchase! :baby: .....


----------



## jennievictora

aww yay so chuffed you brought something do you agree it makes you feel like its goin be real soon? im always lookin at my stuff x


----------



## kelsey111

AW Love em hun x

i haent looked at mine in months, there in the loft, i cant bring my self to get them down yet x


----------



## Twinkl3

Hehe I love it and yes it does make it feel more real and hopefully it will be soon! ... Did a test today (day AF should arrive) and got a BFN but going to leave it a few more days to see if the witch makes an appearance or not.

We are thinking of the outfits hopefully being like a good luck thing, however he is now scared that since he has let me buy that he thinks I will be going on a massive baby spree! haha :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've got that 1 from asda?? And got the daddy 1 too
It defo makes you feel good! I've got all my boxes in the spare room, I can see them through the box but not getting them
Out as it's an art form to get them all in and lids to stay on ha x


----------



## jennievictora

mine are all in my room takin up so much space but i dont want em in loft :( that is the only thing for me it started of as few things now got loads :) x


----------



## Twinkl3

mummy.wannabe said:


> I've got that 1 from asda?? And got the daddy 1 too /QUOTE]
> 
> Hehe yeah it is :) We was going pick the vests first but he liked the one's with the feet in.
> There was no daddy one's in at the Asda near mine :( Otherwise I would of bought them both haha.
> 
> Think I've got the buying bug now though and will have to sneak things in the house.


----------



## MrsDoug

I am in love with the cloth diapers that are on the market now. I've actually bought almost all of diapers we will need, since I'm great at finding sales on them. We need about 5-10 more, but we'll wait until we get our BFP to buy those, since we want some cute gender-specific ones!


----------



## Aliciatm

i just bought a baby blanket and some Calvin Kline onezies.


----------



## kelsey111

aww nice hun, xx


----------



## jennievictora

:wave: morning girlies :) how are we all im having big issue getting motivated this morning lol what you all up 2. i cant decide if to do ovulation tests or not :s x


----------



## jennievictora

quick question would 15 ovulation tests be enough for one cycle as theres an offer on amazon you get 15 ovulation tests conceive pluse lube and 10 preg tests for 15 pound which is barginous as in boots conceive plus is 15 pound x


----------



## kelsey111

i only had 6 ovualtion tests last month, so up 2 u hun i think 15 would be ok x


----------



## jennievictora

ah cool goin order few bits of there :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

see with my cycle id prob need more than 15 aswell coz there so long, thats why i wouldnt do them before, too mich money when i could buy baby stuff ha




this is the clair de lune moses basket i got at car boot today and the ladt bug cushion i got from ikea to go in the nursey, i want a colourful animal theme x


----------



## jennievictora

aww thats lovley love that stand hun did it come with that and i NEED that lady bug in my life x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah we liked the stand and it came with that, we saw about 8 moses baskets at the car boot today, the last time i only saw 1.
we loved the lady bug its so cute and its quite big , i think i child will love sit on it x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i think so 2 its really nice i dont normally see many at boots seen bout 2 stands with nice ones and the one was the one i brought which i love lol ah im so bored x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im back in bed watchin films and looking at baby stuff on ebay, looking at the chairs and moses and cot bedding x


----------



## jennievictora

ooh you buying anyhting hun how come in bed lazy or poorly lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

just decided id get back in bed and watch films eat and go on laptop ha 
hubby watching F1 in the living room so im being lazy! dont think ill be buying anything


----------



## jennievictora

id love go back to bed but no dvd player there and my signal not brill :(


----------



## Twinkl3

Well the OH is going to work later on so I am thinking of doing some online shopping hehe :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

we got xbox in the bedroom to play dvds on 
i really want to get matching nursery stuff, but if you buy it from car boots it will be dripps and drag pieces, unless i keep searching for matching stuff, but paying 100 and 100s on beddind etc i dont know how some people afford it all brand new


----------



## jennievictora

depends do you mean furniture i want cot bed changing thing n wardrob for baby room and a nursing chair n thats enough x


----------



## Twinkl3

I don't think I would buy everything brand new. 
At the moment I just want to buy little baby grows and scratch mittens lol ... Im a proper bargain hunter as well, I refuse to pay extorsion prices for things that I know I can get cheap from elsewhere (learned this ability off my mum lol). But there are things I will pay full price for it its worth it.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah twinkle i feel the same, its still good condition from car boots ebay etc 
i will not buy a second hand car seat tho i think that should be new just incase x
im looking at cot bumpers matching curtains etc i want colourful stuff for baby to look at, and want a animal jungle sort of theme so can be used for both sexes x


----------



## jennievictora

we are going for winnie the pooh in babys room think most stuff fine second hand long as you check it over propley all my pram has been cleanded with milton and all the covers washed x


----------



## jennievictora

is it mad to buy caffenice free tea bags cos you can ony drink 2 cups a day when pregnant but i LOVE tea :( so thinking switching to it now


----------



## Maidenet

I havent bought a thing... but the way my brain likes to think, I convinced myself it won't happen if I go buy stuff! x


----------



## Twinkl3

jennievictora said:


> is it mad to buy caffenice free tea bags cos you can ony drink 2 cups a day when pregnant but i LOVE tea :( so thinking switching to it now

Get them :) When I found out I was pregnant I immediately switched to decaf coffee and tea, took me a day or so to get use to it but they don't really taste much different.
I've even carried on having decaf even after my pregnancy ended and I feel much better for it.

To begin with you may get headaches but that because your not getting the regular caffein you use to :D


----------



## jennievictora

think im going to get some iv had decaff coke tasted same tbh x


----------



## Twinkl3

Yeah I don't think theres much different between them. I can tell the difference in coke though :shurg:

Caffein doesnt do anything for me anyways, no matter how much I drink it never seems to keep me wide awake lol.


----------



## jennievictora

i dont think it does for me only thing sometimes do is energy stuff but dont have much as its full of sugar :s just done 20 mins wii fit am pooped now lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i drink decaf tea at work and love it, only have normal at home, its slighty weaker but nice, i try not to drink coke because id drink too much if i did, so i will have a normal coke every now and then,
my brother and his gf are having a baby as i said before and now hes working out how many pay packages he will have and what money is left after bills and then what baby stuff they need and he has nothing yet and shes 3 months, im seeing it as im organised so ill be less stressed with money and not having everything whilst im pregnant x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i dont need buy much for baba tbh now which in way imsad bout love buyin stuff for her/she. grrr girl on fb was sayn how she smoked all way through her pregnacy and reckons what midwives say is over the top grrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've fallen behind again and had to catch up !

How are we all today? Enjoying your bank holiday? (lucky buggers lol)

I've been in a very good mood today I got my first peak on my CBFM, I'm so happy :) we've been doing the deed every other night so hoping and praying we're in with a shot !!! I should get another peak tomorrow too.

I'm lay here with candles and enya playing relaxing but I'm so happy lol.

I must say I'm very jealous of all your bargain buys at car boots, I don't think they do cat boots here, there's always lots of garage sales at weekends but I must admit they don't take my fancy, mostly look like old furniture. So looks like it'll cost us an arm and a leg for our bambino once we get our BFP.

Heaps and heaps of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## jennievictora

aww our boots are normaly good get the odd junky one could you use e bay for baby stuff? relaxing is good i love my candles had all mine lit last night while watched pirates of carribean :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

4am here and I couldn't hold my pee so I did my CBFM and peaked again , I'm soooo happy !!!

Hope you're all doing well

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ooo wow hope you get your BFP this month then! Pleased for you, really hope I get mine this month.


----------



## Twinkl3

Ive not been to a carboot in years! ... It will be my plan when I eventually get my BFP though :) Some do sell quite good items and so do charity shops.

But I think most things will be bought from places like Primark and other cheap selling shops. Ebays good and Amazon as well :D


----------



## jennievictora

Can get nice Baby stuff in primark. Yay bout cbfm go catch that eggy :)


----------



## jennievictora

yipppeee started spotting last nigh should be on round 2 of comid tmz or thursday woop x


----------



## kelsey111

YaY :D x


----------



## jennievictora

im so pleasesd feeling so much better today positive x


----------



## kelsey111

Gooog hun im glad :D well :Af: has finished so let the :sex: begin lol!!! xx


----------



## jennievictora

yay good uck huni x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yay!!! youll soon be on it xx


----------



## jennievictora

:wave: hi i taken my comid this morning not likn the taste of the clomid :sick:
feeling good tho sure its going to work this month :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck Jennie ! 

How are we ladies? 

Well I peaked Monday & Tuesday and I've read you're likely to ovulate on the second peak. We didn't manage to BD on tuesday (longg story :cry:) so I'm hoping Monday was enough for me to get my BFP but not very hopeful ! 

Ovulation has caused me to have sore boobs and I'm cramping quite a bit, not felt this before ... Have you? I've read it's fairly common.

I really hope we get our BFP's in June !!!

xx


----------



## kelsey111

yeo i have had cramps and sore boobs the past few months hun x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun good luck to you both :) i think cramping and sore boobies are normall :) had my set of ovulation tests come today hopin the rest comes tmz well stocked up for everything :happydance:


----------



## Twinkl3

I purchased some OPK's and HPT's off the internet, hoping they come in the next day or so ... Im pretty excited! Tried to hide the fact that I bought them from the OH but he said it's good that I bought them so thumbs up all around :thumbup: hehe!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yayyy jenn!! hoping it works for you, i have forgot to do any OPKs for the last few days but will do one soon, dont think i would have a positive anyway yet,

i get cramping but never get sore boobs ever so im hoping when i do get my BFP that will be my 1st sign coz i never get it.

i was feeling postive last week but not this week, not sure why. 

good luck cheryl too xx


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun i hope it works felin positive :)


----------



## jennievictora

thats great bout the ovulation tests hun x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Do you know what the recommended dose is for Flaxseed oil after ovulation? And also how long does your breast tenderness last for after ovulation?

I had my day 21 blood today, it hurt like hell !!

My next cycle between day 2-6 I have to go for a baseline scan and blood ! Sooo not looking forward to it. They do the scan through the vagina.

Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i havent got a clue love you would have to google it and find out, i dont even know what you take it for ha 
what is the scan to detect? x


----------



## jennievictora

missy moo are you on clomid? my 21 day blood test left me bruised for a week :/
im not sure about that either sorry :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

No I'm not on clomid although I'm guessing that'll be our next step.

I had my day 21 blood yesterday and took in hubby's semen, we'll get his results at our next appointment. The baseline scan and blood are to check for pcos, check the lining of the uterus and my eggs ... I think ! Not had this test before last time I just had a normal ultrasound. 

Jennie does clomid give you any side effects? I've heard it can make you sick and mood swings?

xx


----------



## kelsey111

:happydance: i have been with my OH for 4 years 2day :cloud9: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw congrats Kelsey!!! You doing anything nice tonight? Xx


----------



## kelsey111

Thank you :D Erm no idea yet! Weve got his dad staying with us so defo cant be a loud hot steamy night in bed :haha: i hope he has something planned! but prob not lol will see, men eh!?! x


----------



## jennievictora

aww congratulations kesey :hugs: 
the only things iv had is moodswings not been 2 bad this cyce yet hot flushes but not sure if thats weather atm tbh lol as its roasting here anyway
x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Congrats Kelsey !

I bought more baby items today, I told hubby and I showed him and he was like they're gorgeous :) so I told him about everything else, we went through it all and he was happy and commenting on them. We hung them up in the wardrobe together ... so cute !! It feels great to finally tell him and share it with him.

Enjoy the weather ladies xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Congrats Kelsey !

I bought more baby items today, I told hubby and I showed him and he was like they're gorgeous :) so I told him about everything else, we went through it all and he was happy and commenting on them. We hung them up in the wardrobe together ... so cute !! It feels great to finally tell him and share it with him.

Enjoy the weather ladies xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thats nice that he likes them, my hubby doesnt mind me buying stuff really but doesnt want to go through them like i do ha 
hes glad ive got bargains and that we wont have to buy too much when the time comes xx


----------



## jennievictora

Aww thats so lovley. Feeling really sick on n of all day its síde effect of clomid :(


----------



## MissyMoo88

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/6c340746.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/2d2a3dca.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/a61bc722.jpg

:) I've also found myself some bargains !! Another pom is selling baby items so I'm going round to look one night , although I'm thinking of what to tell her ... maybe say I'm looking for a friend ? hhmmm !! 

We're off to the cinema tonight to watch hangover 2.

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When I go round car boots people assume your pregnant because your getting baby stuff and they all say good luck, hope it serves you as well as it did us! 
But people would think you were having a baby! Just go with it! It feels good ha 

I got a faint line on my OPK yesterday, I know that's not a positive but I've never had any extra line come up before!! And if it's going to get darker each day and become a positive, my cycle will be even shorter this month with the help of agnus castus!!! Xx

I'm off to a 1940s swing charity do today on the HMS Belfast on the London thames! Limo picking us up at 3 so got plenty of time to get ready, I'm off to get hair cut now! Hope you all have a good day, it is meant to be very sunny and hot! Lush! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And Cheryl I love all the clothes hung up, I wish I could get a wardrobe and no mine so I could look at it more! Xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

We have built in robes in the 2 spare rooms (Aussies love there built in robes & walk in robes in the master bedroom) 

I'm worried about this woman as she lives in the suburb where I work and if she came into the salon I'd be like ERM!! Lol. Plus I'm guessing she'll ask lots of questions as I'm going to her house. She has a Winnie the pooh vibrating baby chair and lots of other bits, looking forward to having a nosey :)

Good luck with the opks Hun ... I highly reccommend the clear blue fertility monitor ! You know for def if you ovulated or not and when best to have sex! I love mine!!

Have a fab day !! I hear the weathers lovely over there, we're in winter now. We didn't watch hangover I'm exhausted tonight.

Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## jennievictora

Aww they look lovley hung up i want a baby wardrobe x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I want to watch hangover too meant to be very funny! 
Yes I remember every hotel we stayed in I'm oz had massive built in ones, I'd love one. 

The monitors are a lot if money tho, like 100 brand new, don't know if I'd want to use someone else's x


----------



## MissyMoo88

We're going tomorrow to watch it. We watched morning glory on DVD ... worst film ever !!!

My monitor is second hand as you can't get them hear, I got it off eBay, ended up paying more than a new one (should have just got my mum to buy me a new one and send it me) anyways you can reset it and then it deletes all the other information stored. 

We have a walk in wardrobe in our room, I love it!

xx


----------



## kelsey111

awww hun i loveee all your bits!! so cute :D we have wardrobes in our spare rooms but i cant bring my self to put any in there . i havent even looked at mine in months :/ x


----------



## LilLeafyLea

Hi girlies, loving looking at/reading about all the cutesy baby clothes! I was at my local recycling tip getting rid of some garden stuff and a man approached me and asked if I'd like a little desk and chair for any of my young family members as he thought it a waste to throw it away but was on orders from his wife. 
When I took one look at the little set, both desk and seat with lifting lids my heart just melted and I thought 'forget the family, this is for my lil one!' It's so adorable and I couldn't thank him enough. 

So my first baby related gift was given to me by a complete stranger who will never know how happy he made me!

I also knit, sew and craft so I will be happily busy when I finally fall pregnant! xxx


----------



## kelsey111

aww that is so lovely hun! xx


----------



## LilLeafyLea

Thanks Kelsey :) Do you have any baby buys at all? xx


----------



## kelsey111

yes alot!! lol. havent brought any for at least 4 months now, and im not going to untill we get our :bfp: 
here is my bits, xx
 



Attached Files:







SDC11706.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 12









SDC11683.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10









SDC10858.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 7









SDC11590.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8









SDC10859.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LilLeafyLea

How adorable!!! I can feel my ovaries twitching just looking at that lot lol! The 'I love daddy' vest is so cute! Man, I feel so unprepared for a baby I don't have lol! It's so much better to pick things up as you go along....saves a very expensive 9 months rushing to get everything you need, like your style!

Oh and happy belated anniversary btw! xxx


----------



## jennievictora

iv got anthoer baby presant it was of my mum its teddy bear and you wind his tail up and he plays a lulibuy he is lovley :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Awww that's lovely hun !!

I'm 5/6dpo and I've started spotting this evening and a brown tinge when I wipe (so sorry tmi) and twinges, my boobs are still ridiculously sore.

How are we doing ?

Watched hangover 2 tonight ... brilliant !

xx


----------



## kelsey111

Oh ive herd thats ment to be really good. :d
oooh that sounds like a good sign hun, i have never spotted b4 only a day or so b4 my period.! we i am cd9 so ovulation can be from 2moz on wards, so deffo :sex: 2nite...!!! Good Luck hun i hope this is your month!! :dust: :dust: x


----------



## TiggerToo

You are SOOOOOO much braver than me; I just surf the web and stare in the shops.

God help my bank account if I couldn't contain the urge...srsly.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck this month hun !! 

Thank you, I hope this is our month too so we don't need to go on Clomid in about 6-8 weeks ! But I ovulated somewhere between Monday and Tuesday and we only did the deed Friday & Monday so I doubt it's my month ! Af sdhould be due Sunday/Monday next week so time will tell.

Hangover was good, sooo funny :)

xxx


----------



## mlyn26

I love your purchases. My OH would think i'd gone mad tho buying baby things with no baby on the way yet! We also have been trying for almost 3 years now with 2 losses so would feel too down seeing all the stuff all the time. I hope we get our bfp's soon ladies xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hi there mlyn26
sorry about your loses, that must be hard.

i think its good to pre buy so you dont get stressed out with all the money etc and theres so much stuff to buy, once ive bought a few things i think about what we will need next, but some people dont like looking at it all, but it defo makes me happy

im on cycle day 21 and still havent ovulated, the app on the phone says that this week is my most fertile but who knows whats the truth, hope the OPKs work out.

i havent bought anything for a few weeks now and im really wanting too, havent got a weekend off work now for another 2 weeks.

i got my gyno appointment through and it was either the 28th june at a hospital a bit further away or 15th july at one nearer to me.
i picked the 15th july because i could be on my peroid on the 28th of june, if i start and if they wanted to do an internal they couldnt x


----------



## jennievictora

great news about your appointment hun with my fist appointment it was just blood tests and questions bout your n oh lifestyle and they wil get your oh to do a sperm sample


----------



## mummy.wannabe

so would you cancel the later one and just go with the earlier 1, they did say they would ask alot of questions but didnt say much more, 
if you dont think it will include an internal i might get the earlier 1 x


----------



## jennievictora

tbh id go for the 1st one i never had an examtion is it the gynocoigist your seeing x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i am, ive never ever had an examinations before and its bit scary but sure d get used to it, but if you think i wont have one straight away then i will try change it, they open til 10pm so i will see if they have got that 1 still there x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

so its all changed to 28th june, wooooo this lady told me that if i came on my peroid i wasnt too cancel it, which the other lady didnt tell me or i would have got it in the 1st place x


----------



## jennievictora

aww good glad you got it sorted :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ive decided im going to buy a breast pump next, its 13 at asda down from 26 x


----------



## kelsey111

aww cool, asda's are doing great deals quite alot. my sister just got theses cute bottles from boots there own brand and cheeper than the tomme tippee/avent ones x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My mum bought me tommee tippee ones Coz she got them cheap at work x 
I'm going into asda tomorrow night to have a look x


----------



## jennievictora

mummy.wannabe said:


> ive decided im going to buy a breast pump next, its 13 at asda down from 26 x

do they have these online? x


----------



## jennievictora

il have a look at those bottles thnax kelsey :) only got one bottle at mo its one where you fill bit water and microve wave it and its sterilased :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes it was online I saw it, £26 down to £13 
I've been thinking about getting an electric 1 instead I bet it's so much easier to wack on and let it do it, I read up that it kills your hands and arms to use the Manuel 1, a lady on here wants £30 for a brand new electric 1 plus postage, I've got to speak to hubby before I decide Coz I'm spent out this month already x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i want eletric tbh the medla swing one looks good but is expensive just looked at them bottles going pick some up look good x


----------



## kelsey111

hey how is every1?
i am thinking of taking agnus castus - they are ment to regulate your periods, help with heavey bleeding 
increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen. 
i no i dont really have any of theses but in one study of 48 woman they took it everyday for 3 months and 7 become pregnant and 25 regained noraml progesterone levels and it is ment to help your luthal phase :/
what do you think ladies ?? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

well ive been taking agnus castus for 2 months now, and it really brought my cycles down last month and waiting on the next one anyway,
i think it be ok if you take it, it wont do any harm, but i did read that is decreases your hornyness levels as it was used years ago for wives that there husbands worked away for 6 months at a time, but ive not noticed any changes to be honest x

i bought the electric breast pumo too a tomee tippee one, brand new and still sealed with 6 bottles for 35 posted x


----------



## kelsey111

thanks hun, oh god i hope that i dont get less horney! ill need to think about it lol xx 
aww cool hun thats a good price x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im sure it wouldnt, they might have changed it slightly since them days ha xx


----------



## jennievictora

bargain on the breast pump hun :) i tried angus castus for 2 months it didnt do anythn for me but i have heard people say really good things about it :)
it was my birthday yesterday had loads of lovley presants my sister brought something for baby a padded story time book its lovley got red with stars on it x


----------



## kelsey111

aww lovely hun!! yeah i have not decided if im going to take them yet, ill have a think x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I need to think what my next purchase will be ha 

Glad you had a nice birthday Jen, and hope you got lovely presents too

I haven't got a little toys or bears or soft books, maybe that will be my next purchase, I was going to buy a dummy the other day as haven't got 1 but want a clear 1 but not many places do them that I've seen x


----------



## jennievictora

OMG i think iv just got a positive ovulation test :O


----------



## MissyMoo88

Woo congrats jennie :)

I'm 9dpo, I had browny/pinky discharge on and off for 3 days, then tonight pinky ewcm ... Sorry tmi!!

I bought a soft toy today. And I bought a vibrating baby chair and mamas and papas rocking horse from a fellow pom. 

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/113ea6ab.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/14022ccb.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/b1227129.jpg

Not keen on the chair really now I've got it home. Typical me, lol.

Where did you get the breast pump from for that price Hayley?
xx


----------



## jennievictora

its all lovley really like that teddy :)


----------



## kelsey111

oh hun there lovely! esp the rocking chair x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

wow jen thats good!! im hoping to get my 1st postive soon.

missy love the lamb how cute.

i got the pump on her actually it was brand new and still in the shrink wrap as she wasnt able to breast feed so got it for 35 posted! bargain! there 86quid new, if there on sale you can get them for 50-60 sometimes.

i want to get all the fisher price rainforest vibrating chair and swing to match my play mat x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

cheryl when are you due on? x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Af should be due Sunday, possibly Monday ! 

The rain forest swinging chair is soo cute :) 

Just been telling a friend of mine, tommee tippee sterilisers here are $150 , been looking on eBay UK and I can get a new one for about $70 inc post ! just waiting to hear if they will ship here. also pampers newborn nappies $42 for 60. I just got 108 for $18 ... gotta grab a bargain hey !

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oooo you feeling postive this month? 

cant you get your mum or family to buy it cheaper over here and ship it, or bring it to you if they come visit before baby is born. 

im going to costco next week, the whole salers in milton keynes and going to look at big boxes of nappies and baby stuff x


----------



## jennievictora

that sounds amazing i think my bank would fall out with me tho if i went there lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah you do end up spending a fair bit but then it lasts a long time! 
My mum and nan always want to go, so I end up seeing things I want ha x

But then nappies and washing powder etc is a lot cheaper x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah n things like nappies you can put away dont go of or nothn i want to try the asda little angels nappies my friend uses them says there brillaint x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i dont really know what i want to use, i dont want to use mega expensive one, but want them to be comfortable for the baby etc x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ive still not had a positive OPKs arrrhhh so annoying!! x

i got my breast pump and it was unused and brand new, and she gave me 6 bottles too, looks easy to use, wack it on and press the button ha no arm ache from pumping it yourself i recon ha x

also it makes me laugh, that we have been talking on this thread for so long we are still at the top of the thread ha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol and me its because we are the bestest people on here i defo want an eletric one cant be doing with the manual ones iv heard really good things bout the little angels one if you google them and reviews on them you will be able see the reviews on them x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i will do, i want to figure out what i need to buy next too ha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol i want to buy something the next thing im gettin is the cow print sleepsuit but i need order that as my asda dont do it :( i aso saw a bril t shirt its black and has o.m.g im pregnant on it :D its a maternity top x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arw i swear i saw the cow print sleepsuit on the buy and sell thing today x

i havent got any maternity stuff, i bet the trousers are comfy ha x


----------



## jennievictora

is that on here i may check it out. my friend told me the maternity jeans with the band are realy cosy x


----------



## kelsey111

Hi girls hope ur all ok xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey kels, how you doing? I'm okay, I'm currently on cycle day 26 and still no positive, if I don't get a positive does that mean I don't ovulate? X

I'm off work today, and I'm so glad Coz my body is telling me I need time off, I've only got today off tho until next Friday x


----------



## jennievictora

hey girlies how are we all i wouldent like to say tbh with the ovulation tests id mention it to your doctor though sure its nothn worry bout x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I will have to tell them everything anyway, 
Were you not ovulating Jen? And that's why you had to take clomid? X


----------



## kelsey111

morning, erm im not sure hun i would defo speek to your doc about it. im sure how accurate OV tests are , i had faint lines from day 10 to day 13 then on day 14 i had real thick lines, i havent used them this mmonth :/. see what the doc says hun, 

Im 1-3dpo cd 14 i norammly have a 28 day cycle but sometimes 30day so will see. xx

had the most amazing dream last night i dremt that i was at the docs and she should me a pregnancy stick and 2 were negitaive then the other one was positive i woke up with such a smile on my face :D:D :dust: :love:


----------



## jennievictora

i love dreams like that im sure my mum said a dream dreamnt on a fri is meant to come true :) yeah i wasnt ovulating before :( doc rang bout my ovuation blood test iv got have it day 17 -18 im day 11 atm does this sound right ? x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Shouldn't you have bloods on day 21 Jennie? I know I had my blood on CD21 to see if I ovulated.

I'm not a lover of the OPK tests, but then some women swear by them. I love the CBFM because you get a clear low, high and peak ! 

I'm 11/12dpo, trying not to take note of my body too much to be honest, I'm fed up of symptom spotting and being upset when af comes. I've kinda got the attitude if it's not happened this month, I've got next month to try and if we're not lucky next month, We'll be on clomid within the next 4 weeks, so not stressing. I feel very positive and happy ... not like me at all ! And this mood has lasted over 24 hours lol!

Today I bought a new Tommee Tippee steriliser, tommee tippee newborn bottle starter kit with about 6 bottles, different teats and 2 dummies, tommee tippee insulated bottle bag x 2 and a tommee tippee winnie the pooh teething ring all for 80pounds (sorry can't do pound sign) which works out with my shipping at $125 ... to buy all that here it'll cost me close to the $300, the steriliser alone is $150 ! Shocking hey !! But I am so excited to receive them :D

And if I don't need any of them I can just sell them here and make a profit ! I was actually concidering setting up my own little side business and purchasing from the UK and selling here,.

Hope you're all doing well !!!


We really need a BFP on this thread ! Hoping and praying for us all !!

xx


----------



## jennievictora

normallly its day 21 but if i had it done then it prob woudent show up so asked the doc n she said have it done day 17-18 :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I really hope I don't have to go down the clomid route as see how hard it is for people, but it's so common now to see people on it and who has PCOS. 

Wow Cheryl that's good going!! 
You should defo buy stuff from uk and sell it over there, you'll prob make a fair bit. 


We defo need a BFP it's been too long now. I just can't believe I've been trying nearly a year it's gone by so quickly!! Glad it's taken a bit of time tho because of our house situation, as they said if I had a baby they won't give us a big enough mortgage and hubby wants to be in a house when ww have a baby, and with they way money and mortgages are at the mo, we wouldn't have been able to save enough for the deposit!! X


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i think that aswell hun really its good baby has taken so long as hous ehouse os nearly finish only have to do the baby's room, and we will do that once baby is here :D and new carpets through out the house.

we really need a :bfp: here i think we all really deserve it, and should stay intouch even if one of us get a :bfp: :D :dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh god yeah I love chatting to everyone!! X
It would be amazing if we were all around the same time x


----------



## kelsey111

YAY, yeah we could all be bump buddies :D. x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i def want to keep in touch with all of you even when im pregnant id miss u lot otheriwse :( def need a bfp soon x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I do actually feel I've known you all for a long time x


----------



## jennievictora

aww same :) whats everyones plans for today ? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm Working all weekend!! Boooooo it's quite quiet tho Coz there is a fate going on in town near here, 
I've had really bad cystitis so I've been in quite a lot of pain, never had it before, the pressure I could feel in my stomach and bladder is horrible, 
I had 2 ovulation tests left and if I order some off eBay now they won't get her until well into next week. So I won't know if I'll get a positive but we will just keep doing it! X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well it's bedtime for me (11.30pm) I'm exhausted ! Had a full on busy dat at the salon today with it being a long weekend here.

My plans for tomorrow are to lie in, have my nails done and do a spot of shopping and maybe book our flights to Melbourne for our anniversary. The Monday we're going up the river for the day.

Any nice plans for tomorrow? 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

id love to get my nails done as a treat i need some pamerping :) you shoud try amazon for ovuation tests i got 60 for about 6.50 and i got them really fast and they seem really good x


----------



## sarah020

i baught 3 little outfits today!!!! oooops!!!! couldn't help myself. getting so excited!!! doner said he will help until we get pregnant, so i thought why not?!!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It is exciting to buy stuff!! We all get excited! But I've started to wonder when I do get my BFP I will still carry on buying and I'll have way to much! Hopefully I can stop myself Coz at least I'll know I'm having a baby! 

I'm working again Sunday! I hate working the weekends, I will love when I've got a baby and can not work the weekends!! X


----------



## kelsey111

hi ladies, well i have been doing gardening all day lol making my front garden look pretty :D and :hangwashing: & :dishes:lol Oh ive had that b4 hun its horrible i ended up bleeding was such a bad water infection :( 

2moz i am going to see my family down in romford. so that will be nice. 

I'm pretty sure :af: will defoo come this month but hey what can i do abotu it now!? im due in 13 days, we :sex: last night and the night b4 and 3days b4 that so dout we made a baby :wacko:

hope ur all ok girly's xxx
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

you might have just caught it so dont give up hope, most people ovulate at different times each month,
im still in a fair bit of pain, it hurts when i pee, feels my bladder is full up and im bursting to pee all the time and when i give in and go pee, theres nothing there!! annoying!

i LOVE the little washing signs hahah where you get them from.

im bit bored tonight, nowt on tele, i dont think i can have sex tonight, it hurts too much but its getting to important time for me x


----------



## kelsey111

Drink loads of cranberry and get oasis cranberry sashets there good, i had to go docs thoa s it had gone past the point were cranberry would help. add cranberry into your diet the docs said to me and make sure u wipe urself Downwards if u no what i mean lol

i got the things from go advanced and they have all the lil animations, lol 

here are some pic's of my front garden lol ovi will look better when they get bigger lol and eventually it will all go along the fence . xx

i also won a cute blue teddy in a raffle, so will put pic's of that up soon, saving that for bubbbs :D IF we have a boy x
 



Attached Files:







SDC13029.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 8









SDC13030.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 7









SDC13032.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I got cranberry juice and sachets but they taste rank and made me gag, but got them done, and i find it hard to wipe like that, I have to think about it to do it ha 

When plants grow that will look pretty!! Wish we had a garden now x

Look forward to seeing the bear xx


----------



## jennievictora

ouch that sounds nasty i had a realy bad kidney infection a couple of years ago ended up on anitbiotics :( kelsey your so lucky you have a garden id love a garden :) my mum brought me a gorge snow suit today its disney a bambi one :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Jen the bambi one sounds lovely!! I think I've seen that before, I've got quite a few Disney things, there always so cute!! 

The feeling in my stomach has gone but still really hurts when I pee, we didn't have sex last night because I didn't want to make it worse, I've got 1 more ovulation stick left, I ordered some last night, bit disappointed I didnt buy more before now, Coz I would love to know if I got a positive, I could miss it now!

Do you just get a positive for 1 day? Or does it stay like that for a few days x
And when I or if I get 1 should I have sex every day? X


----------



## jennievictora

i had a positive just on the one day did one the next and it was negative we have been trying to bd every day since an only missed one knakered lmao :) but really want to get preg. mum went boot got me that bambi thing il see if pic up on net in bit a book for the baby and a baby monitor :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

Garden looks lovely Kelsey, it's winter here so mine haven't had much tlc.

Well I bought a pack of 3 frer tests today and took one as soon as I got home about 4.30 and I saw a faint line , hubby saw it too and wecan still see it, it's very faint though. I'm going to test again in the morning or maybe Tuesday morning.

I've felt sick on and off today, my boobs have been so sore the past two nights they've woken me up, I've had cramps, a runny nose, neck & backache ... Symptom spotting , I hate it!

I'm not getting my hopes up to be honest. Just see what the next few days bring.

I bought a baby comb and brush set today and nail set. I also bought 3x36 newborn pampers which were on offer.

Enjoy your Sunday :) xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww huni that sounds promising il be so chuffed if this is your bfp :) think be a day in for me wanted go boot today but its raining here :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've had a spot of blood today, not sure if it's my period, if it is it's very early for me, cycle day 28 last month I bled at cycle day 44 or it's because I've had cystitis, not sure if that will make me bleed, 
How many days before your period is due would you get implantation? 

Fingers crossed cheryl? When are you due on? Xxxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks you !

I thought today or tomorrow but today's nearly over ! 

I keep thinking my eyes are playing trick on me but hubby saw it too. But it's very faint that's why I'm not thinking about it. 

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

hehhehehe just been playing with the baby monitor with the bf lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So you are pregnant! A faint line Is still a line babe!!!! Woooooo 
Are you going to keep doing tests every day? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

I dunno, we both saw it and it's still there just very very faint, that's why I'm not getting my hopes up. 

For the past week I've been having brown discharge on and off everyday when I wipe, never had it before. Then yesterday morning I gad a tiny bit of dark red and then back to the brown .... This is why I'm not getting my hopes up.

I'll see what the morning brings but seriously not holding my breathe.

I'm off to bed ladies, keep having dizzy spells.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ok good luck for the morning test!!! 
Let us know xxxx good luck! I think your there x


----------



## Aliciatm

goodluck hope its your bfp


----------



## jennievictora

good luck for your morning test :)


----------



## kelsey111

good luck hun its about time one of us had a :bfp: :dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

it defo is about time!! i really wish it was my month so i didnt have to go through all these tests x


----------



## kelsey111

Hey, A question for u girls, Do you plan on co-sleeping? baby in moses basket/crib in your room ? or into cot ? or straight into its own room in cot?

i will have bubbs in a moses basket in our room for atleast 10-12 weeks i would think, but i shall be putting bubbs in his/hers room during the day a few times just so he/she can get used to it. and will also be getting bubbs changed in there ect. xx

here is the bear i won in a raffle, i tryed to win the pink one aswell but didnt :( i prob spent more money on the raffle when i could of gone to the shop and brought both :haha: :blush: it SO lovely tho so soft!, so this is my first boy item! i may get a pink one and that will be all for the colours. x x x
 



Attached Files:







SDC13048.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i will be doing exactly the same as you,in moses in our room, but think leave baby in our room longer than that, think they suggest nearly a year, but i dont agree with co sleeping, its up to the individuals obvoiusly but i think the baby will get so used to sleeping beside someone that when you try put them in there own cot you will have difficulties getting them to sleep!

the bear is cut kels x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i think that aswell, plus i would not want to squash them, i think the bed is for cuddles ect, and times with OH. i think i would only try and put bubbs in there own room early is if we disterb him/her with us turning ect, i would want them to settle. but we shall see will deffo give it a go.
thanks hun its so cute :d x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i know someone that tried to put there baby into a routine so early on hes stayed in it, but know not all babies will.

they get used to sleeping through noise which is good for them too do that, so they dont become light sleepers like me ha 

theres so many things id like to say that id be doing but until you have them you just dont know how your going to deal with it xx


----------



## kelsey111

yh i hope i deal with it ok, i no my OH will be a great sapport and will help alot. i was used to getting up all through the night with my lil sis but ovi i didnt do all what my mum did, 

my sister is 17 weeks 2moz!! :shock: its gone so quick!! x


----------



## jennievictora

that has gone really fast kelsey :) i want the baby in with me n my bf in a moses basket at first i think after you have carried them for 9 months its bit mean to suddnley put them on there own :/ i dont think id sleep with the baby in my bed id be scared of suffocating it :( be happy to have lots of cuddles with daddy n mummy in our bed :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think it will be completely different when it's your own, I just worry Coz I love my sleep, my friend says you get uses to it and the older they get the more they drink so the longer they sleep at night!! 
Think it's very risky to have a tiny baby in your bed, they say it's good for breast feeding but I think it's wrong
I read that you can not express straight away, I didn't realise that, you should breast feed only for a fair few weeks until your milk comes in properly and flows properly.


----------



## jennievictora

i didnt know that im keeping my eyes peeled for an eletric breast pump :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

Well another faint faint line today, I'm going to give it til Wednesday or Thursday now I think. 

Bubs will be sleeping in our room in a crib for 3-6 months. Then will go into it's own room. I don't agree with babies in the bed to sleep. Here they have a like a little mattress with sides that baby sleeps in, in your bed. Apparently it's so you don't roll over on baby and put it in-between your pillows at your headrest. Still not for me though.

Have you seen those foam things that keep baby on it's back to help prevent cot death? I think they're great and will defo buy one! 

Well I'm going back to sleep for an hour then hubby and I are off out for the day :) 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea we have those things here that you out between the pillows, I still don't agree with it! 

Not sure what foam mattress thing you mean tho, wonder how it stops them
Turning. 

Have a great day Cheryl and I defiantly think your pregnant! Wishing you so much luck for the next few days xx and hoping that line gets stronger and stronger x


----------



## kelsey111

I hope this is your :bfp: hun. so exciting. xx 

Morning ladies, Well last night we was ment to :sex: but we didnt i just couldnt get in the mood was so tired and had a few things on my mind :( im due in 12days x x x


----------



## jennievictora

do you know how soon a test will pick up pregnancy ? x


----------



## kelsey111

some ladies have got :bfp: as early as 9dpo


----------



## jennievictora

hmmm cos i think il test soon as its lookin like iv ovulated this month and had :sex: a lot 2 but dont want test early get bfn :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

YeaH because I can't wait, I start doing them from what I think is 9 dpo

When are you going to test Jen? 
And your in the same boat arent you Kelsey? X


----------



## kelsey111

im due in 12 days and i dont test untill im a week late as 2 times b4 i was 4 days late when to buy a test and come on ! so i try and wait as long as a week xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sorry Kelsey just read the previous page. 
We should have done it last night but the f1 went on til 10.30 ish and I fell asleep watching a film in bed ha 
I will wait another week or bit later to text, think I'll test around same as you Kelsey x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I have the cheap pregnancy strips so test a lot ha Coz I don't know when I'm actually due on or how late my period is x


----------



## jennievictora

i have a load of cheap tests and four superdrug tests but want go boots and stock up on the first response as there buy one get one free atm think il test after i get my blood test results back x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

If I ever got my positive I'd go and buy a few good tests x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah defo want a digi one after get a positve first response one :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think once I'm pregnant I will keep doing a test very now and then to make sure it's there!
My cystitis is calming down now thank god, it was getting me down, couldn't concentrate at sign language last night..

Cheryl did you test again? X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah il be the same huni x


----------



## MissyMoo88

No need :( af showed today ! I'm gutted , I sent the photo to my friend and even she saw it ... Gutted ! Kept myself busy with work and then told hubby I needed to get out and have a few drinks so we had dinner at the Irish pub . Now looking to go away for our anniversary in 3 weeks ... I'm keeping an open mind as we'll be away arou d when I ovulate so I'm hoping I'll be relaxed and it'll happen ... And balls to the no drinking , when we're away we're gonna drink, get drink and have lots of sex :) 

I'm at the hospital Wednesday, Thursday or Friday morning for my baseline scan and blood, then hoping we'll see the doc a week or two after then hoping we'll be on clomid for my next cycle !!!

xx


----------



## jennievictora

:hugs: ooh hun im so sorry could it be implantion bleeding ? hope your ok x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks hun! Nope I'm full flow :cry: xx


----------



## kelsey111

oh hun im so sorry, i no how u feel thats happerened to me a few times :( xx


----------



## jennievictora

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hear if you need to talk hun this ttc can be really hard x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww thank you jennie :hugs: I'm trying to stay positive ! Just gutted we saw a second line on that teat and it got both our hopes up :cry: 

How are you all doing? 

My nappys arrived today lol xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/914aa79f.jpg

I bought 3 packs of 36 newborn and also that's the brush set and nail set I bought xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/914aa79f.jpg

I bought 3 packs of 36 newborn and also that's the brush set and nail set I bought xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh noo Cheryl I had my fingers crossed for you!! So sorry love!!
Let's hope when your away you'll be relaxed and it will happen, I'm still holing this is my month but seeing as I run out of ovulation tests I'm not sure if I ovulated or not yet. 

Buy your self or baby something nice xxx


----------



## jennievictora

i nearly brought some nappies today boots had a big box reduced to a tenner cant renember what size they where i just got my first response preg tests :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When are you testing? 
There was a woman on TTC asking for people to chat to last night, and another girl commented on it, saying she was 18 and had NTNP for 3 years and fully trying for 2 years so she said a total of 5 years! That made her 13!!! I couldn't believe it! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've had 3 days now of spotting, literally 1 spot of blood each morning so think I'm out too! But I am on CD31 so that will be my new shortest cycle at least x


----------



## jennievictora

:o that sounds a bit wrong to me tbh :/ im not sure yet prob next week or mayb week after dont want to test to early x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes sounded very wrong to me too! She shouldn't be putting that on here really! And her partner was a lot older!!! Rape if you ask me!


----------



## jennievictora

yeah surley if hes older its rape :-< sounds very dodgy to me x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

Well went for my baseline scan and bloods this morning, it was horrible !! I have suspected pcos. I had lots of blood taken so that'll confirm it if it is pcos. We're back on the 7th July (our wedding anniversary) to talk about all our results and the next step. I told the doctor I've been taking my metformin and I ovulated last month and he said that's good because clomid should definitely work then. When we're there on the 7th that should be just before my next cycle so hopefully in 4 weeks we'll be on clomid !! 

Feeling pretty crappy physically and emotionally ! Doctor reckons losing as little as 7 lbs can increase my fertility ! I've lost 7 lbs in the last 2 weeks!! 

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh love sorry about that, PCOS is becoming all to common in our generation, I wonder why that is! 
I've got a feeling that the doctor will say I've got to loose a bit of weight, but then I see other bigger people getting pregnant, but suppose it's the individual. 

Why was it horrible having the scan and blood? 

I know you feel crappy but on the other hand are you pleases you know what you have, Coz that's half the battle xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

It's not set in stone yet and if I do I only have 9 on each ovary which is only 4 more than I should have. I read of a women having 22 & 25 ! And hubbys mates wife had 20 on each and had to have an op, but she still has some. 

The scan was horrible, I had to remove my tampon and wear a pad, then sit in a chair, spread my legs, he never opened me with a clamp just his fingers then inserted the long, fairly thick probe. I thought it's be alot thinner, it wasn't huge but very uncomfortable especially when he was looking for my left ovary, I kept tensing as it hurt ! Then I had 4 lots of bloods. 

I'm back on my metformin, and I'm on a healthy eating thing here called light n' easy, it's just calorie controlled, so I'm on 1200 a day but they deliever all the food to your door for the week, it's so yummy to and a wide selection of food. I've lost 7lbs in just two weeks, but had the weekend off but back on it now. Time to kick myself up the ass, lose the weight and get myself a baby !!!

It's frustrating when you see big people pregnant hey ! I am about 2 stone over weight and my mums friend is 17 stone and she got pregnant ! She ate and drank what she wanted and still does. I also had a frined who was miles bigger than me and got pregnant first time, 4 times, she has 2 kids and had 2 abortiions both of which I was there for her.

I feel happy that the doc is confident that clomid will make me ovulate seen as metformin is, I should take 4 metformin a day but last month I only took one a day and I ovulated. 

I bought johnsons & johnsons baby shampoo, baby bedtime lotion, baby lotion, tommee tippee storage for the powder in the bottles, a tommee tippee themonitor and a humpreys book today, just made me feel better. I was going shopping for clothes but felt so lousy after the hospital. 

Trying to stay positive though ... trying !!! Got work tomorrow but sooo can't be bothered :(

xx


----------



## jennievictora

i suffer from pcos 2 hun i think mines severe :( it sucks cos its given me facial hair :(
iv had to lose weight iv lost a stone but im still classed as overweight but my ideal weight on my wii fit says 8 and half stone and id be skelatal at that weight x


----------



## MissyMoo88

When I was a size 10 I was 9st 8lbs, I don't think I could get to that again, I'll be happy at 10 stone. Just gonna work my arse off, I want a baby more than anything so this is what I'm going to have to do. Haven't done anything today/tonight as I feel like crap from the scan and bloods. 

Doc said it's suspected pcos so I'm really hoping my bloods come back that it's not :( 

Well done on losing a stone hun !! How did you do it? It'll all be worth it when we have our little bundles of joy and we're yummy mummys :)

xx


----------



## jennievictora

just loads of exeercise long walk every day no treats apart from once a week tbh if your bmi says overweight should be ok hate how obbesed with weight the docs are x


----------



## jennievictora

the lowest iv been is 9 and a half n i was a size 8 then and all my family said i was to thin x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cheryl you say you have 9 on each side, 9 what ha? I don't get it 

I am about 2 stone over weight and I hate it, I feel uncomfortable being this big, it's the biggest I've been, I put nearly 3 stone on size I got married, we spent 4 weeks in Australia for our honeymoon and eating well for all of those weeks and happy I was married I put on a lot!

But also I am big boned as when I was a size 10 many moons ago I still weighed 9 stone 4, I could never get down to take! 
When I got married I was 10 stone 7 and I felt very comfortable with that, I will have to see what gyno says x 

Got back from Costco saw lots of things I wanted to held back today! Desperately need to save another 7 grand before Xmas so that we can move into a house x


----------



## jennievictora

i think she means 9 cysts on the ovaries hun :) iv had my bloodtest today just got wait a week for results eeek :/ really hopin the boot is going be on this sunday not been for ages :( has been hot today then took the dog a walk with the bf and got caught in the rain :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah it can't make up its mind can it, so annoying! 

Oh 9 cysts! I see!
Im working Sunday so no car boot for me unless I find 1 open sat ha x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Anyone watch hollyoaks??

The new copper Ethan came into my work today and I had a day off! Disappointed ha x


----------



## jennievictora

i missed hollyoaks just watching one born every min usa :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

same, the voices do my head in tho x


----------



## jennievictora

im getting really annnoyed with that american dad with the doula :-(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

SAME!!! bloody rude!! some americans are like that, she only said about the water and her being dehydrated, he is so annoying, we never had anything like that from the men in our one, some people go on crazy about the natural thing, that she doesnt even want to be monitored!! crazy x


----------



## jennievictora

thing that really annoys me was god forbid something happend to the baby who would they blame the midwife for not monitring them and checking and they are putting the babys health/life and there own at risk really didnt like that couple x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i bet there will be a lot like them tho, didnt enjoy it as much!! cant wait for the uk to have another 1, cheryl needs one born every minute oz x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i bet it wont be on till beging of next year neither they should do an allround one of the uk one and do it in diff hospitals did you watch the thing on itv bout hospitals n maternity x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

no when was that on? x
do you think you will want an epidural? x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Doctor corrected me and called them follicles not cysts. On cycle day 3 it's normal to have about 5 follicles , I had 9.

Still feeling super lousy from yesterday and now gave to get ready for work :( 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh bless you babe maybe when you there you'll forget about things a bit x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I came home from work at 1.30 felt so lousy. Had half an hour on the sofa before hubby got home . I've taken tomorrow off sick too.

How are you lovely ladies?


----------



## MissyMoo88

Just received my tommee tippee sterilizer :) but minus the bottle, tongs and dummy , tut !! Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh was it meant to come with them? 
My mum got that steriliser for £10 at work, what a bargain! 

My brothers gf is nearly 11 weeks now, that's gone quick x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

If that was from eBay give negative feed back or say you didn't get it x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ye I've messaged her. That was a bagain , you said it was brand new too didn't you? I paid £32 she's from the uk. Hoping my other things will get delivered tomorrow or mobday. Anything nice planned for the weekend? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea it's brand new, mum works at Sainsburys. 

I'm off today and tomorrow and working Sunday.
Going to buy my father in law his fathers day present, I ordered a photo book of me and my 2 brothers baby photos til now and it looks great. 
Just Want to chill out really, feeling very tired from work, I'll have more holidays soon.


----------



## jennievictora

yeah id def email them and tell them hun :) very sleepy this morning need a nice cup of tea did a ic preg test this morning was neg which i expected cos even if was way to early for test x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've been spotting since Monday now, very weird I don't normally spot this long but think my period will fully start soon x


----------



## kelsey111

morning ladies, sorry havent been on for a few days, OH's dad has gone back so ive had loads of cleaning and tiding to do! lol 
how are we all ?? Im due in 7-8 days xx


----------



## kelsey111

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok So just went to the toilet and there was a brown patch about the size of a 20p in my knickers!!!!!! it looked like old blood :S like once u finish your period u get that brown stuff well i do anyway.. and then when i whiped there was more. im pretty sure its not af as im not due for another week!! could this be implantation bleed ????? i am in no pain or anything, the past week i have had a weird pain in my side on and off thats about it?!! 

omg im to excited i no i shouldnt be but i am!! so is by bf !!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
need to calm down lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennievictora

ooh kelsey that sounds really promising got everything crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope this is it for you, you said you don't normally get that so fingers crossed! 
I've had spitting all week so that can't be implantation x


----------



## kelsey111

spitting??

i no im just :wacko: lol so excited but trying not to be xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I had spotting for 9 days before af this time, I never had that before.

Fingers crossed for you Kelsey :) didn't you have a pink spot last month? hope this is your BFP ! 

The woman got back to me, she's put the items in with my other items I've purchased from her as the limit is only 2kg to oz, I feel mean for messaging her now lol.

Hubby and I have found where we're going for our wedding anniversary :) so excited !! It has a massive spa bath and only 2 minutes walk to the beach. 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

oog where you going dont feel mean hun you have paid for your stuff and she sdhould of told you the othere bits where comin soon 
ooh baby r us are having a sale im going go down when its on :) got a high chair half price 25 pound tempted but my m8 had nice one 3 pound of boot hmm x


----------



## kelsey111

i had one pink spot last month, but 2day there was even alot when i wiped myself. and it was brown like old blood :/


----------



## MissyMoo88

Keep us updated hun !

We're off to a place called Robe, it's still in South Australia but it's 5 hours drive south. I'm looking forward to it, some us time :)

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww that will be nice hun. have a great time. :hugs: well i have just been to the loo and there was no more and no more when i wiped :S x


----------



## jennievictora

i want a holiday hope you have a nice time :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I meant I've been spotting all week, just wish it would start fully! 

Hope this is your positive Kelsey. 

Cheryl that sounds gorgeous! The whole of oz is lovely, I'd love to go back and see more places, cairns was our favourite. 

We paid a lot for our high chair, the bloom fresco but we loved it and it's more than a high chair x


----------



## jennievictora

which one have you got i only want a basic one tbh thats easy to clean :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

A bloom fresco it's a high chair but holds a newborn to a toddler chair, it cost a lot but we love it.
I posted a picture if it when I put up what I bought 1st x


----------



## jennievictora

just googleld it its lovley i think its good to have those things that you really want and with that you will get so much use from it x


----------



## kelsey111

i am really liking the quinny buzz travel system :D:D in all black or red


----------



## jennievictora

my cousin had a quinny pram :) i really want to visit my pram lol x


----------



## kelsey111

oh yh i forgot u have 1!! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thats what pram i want, the quinny buzz the 3 wheeler 1, i dont like the look of those ones that are really long, when people bring them into the coffee shop there a nightmare!! 

just had dinner out with the girls from work and it was so lovely! x what everyone up to this weekend? x


----------



## jennievictora

i love my pram when im preg il stick a photo on my fb so can do it dont want do it yet cos it will start rumours lol glad you had a good nite hun no idea what my plans are for the weekend x


----------



## kelsey111

i love soo many ill prob end up changing my mind a thousand times. erm 2moz going to see family then sunday weve got a few bits to sort out and put in in the house. then ill be painting the 3rd/bubbs bedroom next week :D as its all be plastered and ready to be painted :D.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i have loved the quinny for a long time so im pretty set on that, i also like the icandy as i think its very similar, but my best friend has it so i want something different.
i like the idea of having it from birt to 4 years old, i hate the look of buggys, you know for older children i just dont like them and will dont be having 1.

id love to paint a baby nursery now! ive got so many ideas, id love to paint different characters on the walls and then when they get older and get into something ill paint there favourite characters on the walls. both hubby and I did art and i did illustration at uni , not that i use it now ha 

we going to see a few houses tomorrow x


----------



## kelsey111

i will just be painting it cream so no1 will no its for bubbs lol, i will be putting mirrored stickers all over the walls once we do have bubbs, or big anaimal / faires ect ill see lol xx

oh nice are u renting or buying hun? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

we will be buying, we can keep our flat and rent it out as we own that, and can get a mortgage to buy a house but we need to save the deposit as if we keep the flat we wont get any money back, but when you buy it takes 4 months to get in because of solicitors so we would have a few more months to sell x

we been told if i have a baby they will not lend us enough money to get a mortgage x

i watched 60 minute make over a few days ago and seen they put cloud and sky wall paper in a child play room and i loved the look of that.
like a jungle or animal theme too so for a boy or girl x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah that was on 2day i loved it :D


----------



## kelsey111

these are some bits from mother care that i will be deffo buying once we get our :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4









baby2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









baby3.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4









baby4.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 4









baby5.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i really love the cloud idea it was so cute!

someone on here is selling the 1st zebra print suit

and i really want the mulit coloured set in the 3rd pic ive seen that before so cute x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i have seen it ive seen so much i want on here but im still sticking to buying nothing till i get my :bfp: xoxox


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i am so trying to not buy anything else, i havent bought anything for weeks now, its hard not to buy as it makes me feel good to buy baby stuff.but i dont really need anymore clothes unlss i but bigger ones x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah im the same it makes me happy but . ill wait then have a massive shop lol xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh that jungle coloured outfit is down from 12 to 8, but i cant buy it, i saw the muslins 7.99 for 50 thats really good x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah they have alot of bargins on there atm! but some bits are so expensive!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah they are and I refuse to buy stuff that's too expensive, they will be in it for a few weeks or months, it's not long x


----------



## kelsey111

some of the snow suits are like £30 :wacko: x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I see you're online hayley, you're up late.

I'm in love with the bugaboo pram, in cream and black or might even get cream and blue/pink depending on the sex as you can change the fabric. 

Hubby's told me not to buy anymore things, I said I'll only buy if it's a bargain lol. I'm worried if I have twins I'll have to go and buy everything again lol. My mums a twin, I have twin cousins plus if I have to go on clomid too ... I'd rather nit have two s for my first! I'd obviously be grateful for them and love them but I'd prefer the one first !

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey I was up late ha then fell asleep with the phone in my hand ha 
I like the bugaboo too actually but set on the quinny! 
I'd love twins but it would be bloody hard work! 

If you did, would you want to dress them the same?

I don't want to buy much more now unless I see its a can't miss price, Coz you can't walk past that can you ha 

How you feeling now Cheryl? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Definitely not ! That's what I said to hubby. Saying that I've just bought a 0-6m baby nasal spray lol ! God knows why !

I'm feeling ok, I think it's the metformin ... I'm meant to take 2 at breakfast and 2 at dinner but they knock me so sick ! If I don't ease myself on them they cause me to vomit. Last month I only took 1 a day and I still ovulated but knocked me right off my food. I've upped it to 1 in the morning and 1 before bed as I really want this to be my month !! One mobday will up it to 2 before bed I think. I just feel constantly sick, especially when I just open my month to take but there's also gastro going around. I reel exhausted and had neckache for the past 2-3 weeks ... Maybe I'm just run down, the past 10 months have been hetic. 

I loveeee bugaboos ! They're expensive here $1700 (£1060)
I know I said I'm sticking to healthy eating but just ordering pizza hut for dinner lol, prob won't eat much as I feel awful & we're gonna watch transformers. I'll burn the pizza off tomorrow.

Any plans tonight ladies? 

Xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Definitely not ! That's what I said to hubby. Saying that I've just bought a 0-6m baby nasal spray lol ! God knows why !

I'm feeling ok, I think it's the metformin ... I'm meant to take 2 at breakfast and 2 at dinner but they knock me so sick ! If I don't ease myself on them they cause me to vomit. Last month I only took 1 a day and I still ovulated but knocked me right off my food. I've upped it to 1 in the morning and 1 before bed as I really want this to be my month !! One mobday will up it to 2 before bed I think. I just feel constantly sick, especially when I just open my month to take but there's also gastro going around. I reel exhausted and had neckache for the past 2-3 weeks ... Maybe I'm just run down, the past 10 months have been hetic. 

I loveeee bugaboos ! They're expensive here $1700 (£1060)
I know I said I'm sticking to healthy eating but just ordering pizza hut for dinner lol, prob won't eat much as I feel awful & we're gonna watch transformers. I'll burn the pizza off tomorrow.

Any plans tonight ladies? 

Xx


----------



## jennievictora

i take metformin hun make sure you dont up your dose fast or it will make you feel really sick im on it 3 times a day 2 :)


----------



## jennievictora

:wave: morning ladies


----------



## MissyMoo88

Are you on metformin and ? Doctors here that ive spoke to have never even heard of metformin used to help you ovulate. I started on one a day on Tuesday snd upped it to two a day on Thursday. Will up it to 4 on Monday evening.

Sorry about all the spelling errors ... I'm not a ****** it's my damn iPhone lol !

xx


----------



## jennievictora

im on metformin it dont make me ovulate tho :/ but it has worked for otheres on here x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Why are you on it then hun? 

Was just talking to hubby , I'm really impressed with the hospital here ! It's taken them 4 weeks to get us appointment with the fertility doctor, have all our tests done and in under 3 weeks we'll have all tests results in and our appointment for what's gonna happen next. I was under the hospital for just under 2 years and they still weren't for giving me clomid ! 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

on it for pcos cos it can help if your insulin resistent which is common with pcos and it can help with weight which is why i take it tbh x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

But you have to pay Cheryl dont you? so I think they get you through quicker. 
Tho I got my appointment through quick I thought for hospitals here. 

Ha I did laugh when you said nasal spray bless ya whatever makes you feel better x

I'm going out for dinner tonight with my dad hubby and 2 brothers, my dad lives in Nottingham so obey see him every other sat so won't see him tomorrow x


----------



## jennievictora

hey girlies any of you about tonight im bored had nice pamper session n watching something on itv :)


----------



## kelsey111

hey hun, ok i no i havent got a :bfp: and i prob wont this month but i have jsut brought a really cute all white snow suit £3 posted off here :D:D just got to wait for my money in paypal to come through then i can get it :D:D


----------



## jennievictora

yay your allowed the odd treat i went to town today and the pumpkin patch has a half price sale on goin have a look next time mite treat baba to something :)


----------



## jennievictora

thats a mega bargain hun :)


----------



## kelsey111

i na it was £6.50 ages ago :D ill post a pic once i get it :D 
as i have just sold some kiddie shoes on here :d that were my neice and nephews


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all just got back from dinner with the family, 
Watching, well sort of watching a film in bed,

So Kelsey Cheryl and myself our out this month, just you Jen!! 
Another month of trying. 

£3 for the snowsuit is good I got a few around that price off here as they are expensive in the shops xx


----------



## kelsey111

well im not totally out till 22nd -24th :flower: but i properly will be :(
I had a tiny bit of spotting 2day same as yesterday one spot :( hate it when i spot just no help at all :( xx


----------



## jennievictora

i didnt think you was out yet kelsey it not over till the witch shows 
cant wait for my results need to know now cant stop thinkn bout it :/ x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh sorry Kelsey I Thought you said you were out. 
You still got a fair bit of time then x 
I can't believe that I have been spotting since last Saturday and only today has it been a little heavier than spotting, maybe I'm just having a very light period but bet it will get heavier x


----------



## jennievictora

fingers crossed for all of us we all deserve it i think il be just as excited when you get your bfp as when i get mine lol although im pretty sure il either faint or just stare at the test then frame it lol is it bad that iv still got my positve ovulation test :blush:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No it's fine, it's the 1 positive test you've got! 
My friend has kept all her positive pregnancy tests and putting them in her babies memory box
Some people think it's weird but I'm going to keep mine too x


----------



## jennievictora

tbh im really tempted to keep my positive preg tests 2 and can show the baby when there older how much they was wanted :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I want to keep them and I will and if I decide I don't want them after awhile you can just through them, my friend did a test every week she was pregnant and said she loved how the line got darker and Darker x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i think il be the same iv got a few tests atm the bf said to me when you get preg you will do them all n think hes rite defo want use digi but only thing is it only stays there an hour so that would be thrown x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh really, didn't know that, I've got loads of strips so I'd use them but I'd do a digi when it's a defo positive x
I'm getting an early night! So speak tomorrow xx


----------



## jennievictora

Night girls :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Hayley - i only pay for the tables , not for my appointments or tests. If I go on clomid next cycle all in all from my doctors appointment it will be just over 8 weeks.

Started testing on my CBFM , I have a feeling I'll ovulate earlier this month. Keeping positive this month , gonna have fun :)

How you all doing? 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

best way to do it hun just relax and enjoy your self x


----------



## MissyMoo88

:dust: :dust: :dust:

here's hoping and praying our lovely hubbys/partners can celebrate their first fathers day next year

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

seen a girl on here and one on diff baby site got bfp today wish was gettin mine today feel bit down about it today :cry:


----------



## MissyMoo88

:hugs: aww Hun , keep your chin up :) yours might just be round the corner !!

I don't read any other threads apart from this, I found I was getting too obsessed with it all.

I can't wait for one of us to get our BFP ! I hope we all get our BFP's before the years out :)

Here if you wanna talk my lovely xx


----------



## jennievictora

thank you hun yeah i hope so my next appointment with my gyno isnt till november but she prescribes me the clomid over the phone cos im on clomid for 6 months mad to think that my next cycle will be my 3rd one :O


----------



## MissyMoo88

What dosage are you on now ? You start off on 50mg, then 100 the 150mg don't you? In the uk they say they can only put you on it for 6 months don't they? 

My hubby's friends wife has been on it for 8 month without a break. I think there alot more giving here with it.

I hope this is your month hun! You deserve it ! I know taking all this medication will be more than worth it when you have bubs but it mustn't be nice! I hate taking metformin, vitamins and evening primrose oil !

xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah you can just take it for over 6 months i think its because it can increase you risk of ovarien cancer if taken for a long time so they are carefull with it i was on 100mg didnt ovulate and last cycle took 150mg :) thanx hun really hope it happens i hate taking my tabs cos when im on it with my clomid im on 9 tabs a day :/ and the high dose of clomid made me feel really sick :s be worth it tho :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw that's sweet! I just keep thinking my best friend is getting married next July and her hen weekend is end of may, I really wanted to have a baby before may but who knows now x

My period is so heavy now it really hurts. 
hope it doesn't last long Coz I've been spotting for long enough! 

Cheryl I thought you had to pay for all your doctors and hospitals or is it just USA that are like that? X

Keep positive jenn we will all get there xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

No I only have to pay for the tablets everything else is covered by Medicare ... Phew !! 

I'm sooo hungry but had a late lunch and too late to eat now it's 11.25pm :(

xx


----------



## kelsey111

yay i just sold 3 pairs of kiddies shoes on here :D:D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I saw the shoes Kelsey, are you allowed to keep the money? 

I've been in a foul mood allday Coz of my period, it's been so heavy and giving me horrible shooting pains. 

I'm off work tomorrow as I'm taking my disabled auntie on holiday so my nan has a rest x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah she was only going to chuck them away so i thought i might aswell try and sell them, as alot hadnt even been worn xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well why not eh x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah ive made £30 so far lol may have to buy some baby bits :D
im starting a weight watchers diet 2moz!!
im gettign the book from ebay tells u how many points everything is! :D need to shift this weight!! want to loose 1 stone or at least half a stone, and ill be doing my work out dvd 5nites a week :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow that's good! 
You don't need to loose weight you look very slim z

I thought I'd go on the xbox kinect but still havent ha I'm too tired once I finish work, I'm on my feet all day and when I get home I want to stay on sofa x


----------



## kelsey111

ive put on a over a stone since we moved 1 year ago, and really not liking my body so its time i did something about it , im really looking forward to it actually :D x


----------



## jennievictora

i did weight watchers before kelsey and lost a stone :) still on my diet dont think iv done to bad apart from had some strawberries with tiny bit sugar on n a hot choc .


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i have herd alot of good things about weightwatchers so ill give it a try lol x


----------



## kelsey111

have a look girls x https://www.babyandbump.com/home-electrical/551340-bits-bobs.html


----------



## jennievictora

brought a 3 fruit boxes to are all diff types of melon just ate two of em lol good job they super low in fat x


----------



## kelsey111

lol we have no fruit in atm,:( He gets paid on friday so will go shopping then , x


----------



## jennievictora

ooh just looked all your stuffs lovley hun and this may sound odd but i imgianed you to be short lol x


----------



## jennievictora

trying eat loads fruit as be good for me and baba when im preg x


----------



## kelsey111

lol im 5ft6 i just mesured myself for my bmi :haha:


----------



## jennievictora

ooh i hate doing my bmi :( mine classes me as overweight :( but tbh i dont thnk there very acurate as my ideal weight is 8 n half stone and id be skelatal at that thinest iv been is 9nhalf n was tiny then x


----------



## kelsey111

im 9stone 9 and my bmi is 22.4 which is normal weight it says, but ive got to muxh of a belly so im loosing it!! lol


----------



## jennievictora

lol i bet you havent but its weight you feel good at im tryn lose my belly im only 5,4 so any extra weight goes to my tummy x


----------



## kelsey111

i thought u would of been taller than that! lol yh the weight has gone to my face tummy and legs lol i want to loose a stone so bf said if i loose a stone in 2moths he will pay for me to get my hair cut and dyed :D :happydance:


----------



## MissyMoo88

I also did weight watchers, i lost a stone in 4 weeks, i used to have their chocolate profiteroles every saturday as my treat :) yummm.

I'm only 5,2 :blush: with my weight it spreads evenly . But I've lost 9 lbs in 2 weeks 2 days so doing well ! I atleast wanna lose another 2 before I ovulate. 

Anyways back to sleep for me, 6.25am and only had 3 hours sleep.

Night ladies xx


----------



## jennievictora

your doing really well good night chick :)
ooh kelsey thats an incentive to stick to a diet need get my hair cut fancy a change but want keep it long x


----------



## kelsey111

Night hun. 
i think i will just have a trim i love having long hair and dyed dark brown, my hair has gone bk to its natural coulour now and i dont really like it lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm 5 ft 4 not saying my weight I'm a heffer ha tho I think I weigh more than I look ha well that's what I think anyway 

Just got home I'm so tired and my back is aching, I've got to drive 2 and half hours to sheringham tomorrow so need a good nights sleep but I've been too hot at night! 

I was going to sell some of my clothes I don't wear anymore well dresses to get some extra cash, it's a good idea x


----------



## kelsey111

just noticed im now a chat happy BnB er lol 

yeah ive sold quite a few bits on here might aswell lol saves paying ebay fee's.


----------



## jennievictora

its good idea makes you few pennies and espc if they was goin be chucked even if you only make couple pounds worth it x


----------



## jennievictora

Hope your ok kelsey x


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

awwww - cuuuute!! 
I can't wait to buy baby things!!


----------



## kelsey111

:af: came :cry: so im out :(
paeriod cramps been so bad but had a hot water bottle and fell asleep for over an hour :D after 4 hours of being in pain. 

just u left not jenn :dust: x


----------



## jennievictora

not long left till i get my blood test results :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sorry Kelsey so we just waiting for jenn now!! 
It's been a long day we on our way back from sheringham which is near cromer so 3 hour drive from me x


----------



## jennievictora

way to look at it girl is as soon as AF fisnshed you can try again and i said to my bf your one month closer every month to getting pregnant :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah and now my cycles are shorter it will defo help with knowing when is the right time x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i think that every month hun. were on month 11 now!! its gone so fast!! were going to the doc's after 12 months to see if there is anything worng . xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im on month 11 and got gyno appointment next week, i did tell a little fib tho x


----------



## jennievictora

its worth going huni id go now and fib tbh you got nothn to lose x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i thought that but one more month wont hurt my mum got pregnant on the 11th month so im hoping im the same as her, at least if i wait till 12 months i no ive gave it a good try 
what did the doc ask you when u went? and who/what do they test 1st? x


----------



## jennievictora

when you go the docs its mainly just how long have you been trying for then they will refer you to me it was to the gyno and they will send you for blood tests they will ask him to do a sperm sample and at your appointment they will just ask you and your patner lifestyle questions like do you smoke drink how often do you have sex. ask me anythn and il try n help you x


----------



## jennievictora

im watching a bit of four of a kind bout a woman who had 4 babies think its quads? and makn me all teary i so want to be a mommy and im so scared bout these blood test results :cry:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah i just said that id been trying for a baby for a year now and said i was getting worried, so they ask you a few things and then said i had to do a pregnancy test and tell her the results over the phone the next day, which i forgot to ring and she rang me, so that was good!

i got a letter within a week or so saying to ring and arrange what hospital i would like to go to, 
they told me what appointments 2 hospitals had, i picked 1 and they said it will be to have a chat about my life style and hubbys, not sure if i will be having tests that day or not, if they say they will do an internal then ill just say do it so i can get the ball rolling quicker.

ive heard they dont do the blood until the next appointment aswell as the sperm test, but heard others say they did as much as they could in the 1st appointment x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im watching that too, i think they live near our area x


----------



## jennievictora

i had my blood tests on same day as my first appointment but may be diff other places is loads baby stuff on atm which i love but feel really emotional tonight x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i hope they do tests whilst im there, ill be preparing myself for it all so if it doesnt happen then ill prob be disappointed.

ive also had my letter to go and have my 1st cerival smear x

bless you babe its good to have a cry every now and then, it gets your feelings out and i always feel better x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah havent had cry yet but close tbh think a bit of it is im stressin over my blood test results i know there busy but i think 5 days to wait is a long time esp when its important :( oh well not long yet. and the est is im so despate to be a mommy id do anything be pregnant i think my smears due either this month or next month 
cos i asked my doctor if they would do it if i was pegnant by then she said no il ring them and check when it is actully x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The quads live in Caldecote which is 10-15 mins away from me.

I would do Anything to be pregnant! My friend made me cry the other day, she said if there was ever a chance you couldn't have a baby I'd have 1 for you! Made me cry ha thought it was nice. 

The blood test will be back before you know it, that be me soon and I'll be impatient ha x


----------



## jennievictora

i think iv just scared myself i googled false positives on ovulation tests because of clomid and you can get them :o scared mine was a false positive now :s when is your first appoitment hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No worry about that, and stop googling!!

My appointment is next Tuesday x


----------



## jennievictora

ooh not long now then im excited for you :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm scared! Not had an internal before and just worrying and embarrassed! I know they have proberly seen woman's minis more than I have, but still... It's just embarrassing x


----------



## jennievictora

i havent had to have any internals yet :) dont be worried about your smear hun its at most a bit uncomfortble but they dont take very long at all and i think when they are doin any examanation it just becomes a job i did beauty threphy and we had do bikini waxs and tbh most of the time you would forget it was that you where waxn :) thats so sweet what your friend said to you :) im of to bed now night girls :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh wonder why you havent had an internal, I thought that would go hand in hand with checks, I'd love not to have 1 but should get used to stuff like that really. Dont mind having blood taken aslong as I don't look whilst needle goes in or I tense up ha.

Hope you all have a good day! X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah id just prepare yourself for havn one and then if you dont have to have one be nice suprise lol x


----------



## kelsey111

Morning, thanks girls thats helped alot. i hate needles so ill be worried about that and OH is worried about cum- ing in a cup lol bless him , xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well they don't get looked at whilst doing that into a cup, they prob do it at home and bring it in, Its nothing compared to what us girls have to go through! Men have the easy part in life I think ha no periods, no giving birth ha x


----------



## kelsey111

yh lol xx


----------



## jennievictora

lol he will either have do it at home if your close to hospital or do it at hospital my oh did it at hospital i found it amusing teasn him about it lol x


----------



## kelsey111

i think he'll be ok he just said im doing all the talking when we see the doc lol


----------



## jennievictora

lol you will be fine theres nothn major embrassin they ask you tbh x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

I've had a few internals, (internals as in the docstor feeling around up there with their fingers) I suffer from Strep B so when it flares up they often do internals, swabs and bloods ! I've been prodded and poked that many times I'm used to it. The worst for me was having the HSG and then the baseline scan I had last week. They were both pain ful but the HSG I was in a big room on a proper like operating table with big lights and a male doctor too but he stayed up by my head.

With my hubby, I helped him at home then shoved it down my clevage on the trip to hospital as it's got to be kept at body temperature and dropped it in. If you do it at home you have to drop it in within an hour of collecting it. 

I'm on CD 8 today, think I'm going to ovulate before CD19 this month as I've noticed little bits of ewcm.

When do you get your tests Jennie? When is af due? Everything crossed for you !!

Hubby pointed out a newborn baby the other day, I said I know I remember seeing the mum pregnant a few weeks ago, then I said sometimes I feel ok and positive and other times I feel so pissed off that it hasn't happened for us yet, hubby said he feels the same. I was telling him how we all speak and not one of us have our bfp yet, it's just not fair :cry:

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

i get my results thursday :/ im so scared tbh i know how you feel i feel really emotional bout ttc i really want it to be one of us who gets our bfp next x


----------



## kelsey111

Right ladies i need your help lol i started weight watchers on monday. but im doing it on my own i just got the book of how many points everything is. 
im struggling with things to eat for lunch as i only norammly eat noodles which isnt great so i need your help 

i need healthy lunch idea's.... 
i dont like salad only tomoatoes 
and i dont like ham 

thanks :D:D


----------



## MissyMoo88

What about tuna pasta? Wraps, soup ....


----------



## kelsey111

Yep i like tuna pasta not sure what to put in a wrap ? 
ill add them to my list lol thanks x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Tuna & sweetcorn , chicken & bacon , turkey & stuffing, cheese & tomato lol xx


----------



## jennievictora

heya back from the yard now brought me some de caffinated tea today got tescos own make is lovely nicer than my tetleys tea :D going chill out with a mag and a brew now :coffee:


----------



## MissyMoo88

What's the yard Hun? Is that where you work?

What do you all do work wise? xx


----------



## jennievictora

nah hun its wear my horse is kept. i dont work at minute x


----------



## kelsey111

I dont work eaither OH does, he wants me to be a house wife :D x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey all, just got home from work, im a coffee shop manager which is in a garden centre, i do like it, most customers are lovely and love chatting to people. it literally 5 mins from my house.
you work in beauty theraphy dont you cheryl?

cheryl whats strep b? suppose i should google it ha

im sure once ive had a few internals ill be used to it, but just not looking forward to it, i find it embarrasing, bet i get a bloke ha

im nearly finished my period and on CD 4 I will do the ovulation tests again this month and hope i see my 1st positive, i just really want to know whats going to happen at my appointment i just like to know x

when i did weight watchers kelsey i only really had soup for lunch or salads or jacket potatoes really, i did have crisp breads with low fat cream cheese on x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i think thats all ill be eating , spose ill get used to it!! LOL


----------



## jennievictora

lol its not so bad jacket potatoes are yummy and i think on ww certain foods are point free so can fil up on them just tidyn my room as the remote for the tv has gone walkies :dohh:


----------



## kelsey111

ooh ill have to have a look just waiting for my books to arrive :D 
oh and look what i just brought :haha: this will spice this month up :D:D:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220801425554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hahah my hubby would love me to wear stuff like that again but no way ha i would need to lose a seriuos amount of weight .

all veg is no points, fruit is a smal amount of points, ul get to know what points they are really quickly x
i should start again x


----------



## kelsey111

it covers a lil bit of the tum tum so thats good plus when were :sex: i foget what i look like :haha:


----------



## jennievictora

ooh v nice is it halterneck im dyin go underwear shopping but my draws are full of the stuff atm lol goin have a sort out tho :) still no sign of this bloody remote grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm so comfortable with my hubby and tho Im overweight he loves me for me he says, but it's how comfortable I feel just to be in
Clothes etc I need to lose a bit. 

More crying tonight when we watch baby hospital x


----------



## jennievictora

thats goin have me in tears tonight i know it :( x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i recorded it last week and watched it in the morning after, whilst i was doing my make up for work and the tears were constantly rolling and had to turn it off, i couldnt keep redoing my make up ha x

it was that young girl whos baby died and she was good about it, she dealt so well x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

just read a post on here from a girl saying , what are the chances of me being pregnant because my bf came in me twice and if its true that its onlt 30% chance of getting pregnant , that pretty low isnt it, seeing a another bloke came in me once and i was pregnant!! 

pissed me off! some girls are stupid! i told her she was insenitive to people that have been trying for years that she assumes that because her bf came in her twice she should be pregnant. x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

the thread is called well............. if you want to see ha x


----------



## jennievictora

im of to read it which bit is it in? iv just had my dinner :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

conceiving number 1 and its only a few threads down from the top x


----------



## jennievictora

god what an idiot i cant even renmber how many times we have had unprotected sex now and still not pregnant :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

exactly!! what a stupid idoit, people like that, makes me think what else dont they know and they want to bring a baby into this world xx


----------



## jennievictora

tbh i cant but feel really jealous of people who get preg straight away i know thats bad but its hard when you see everyone around gettin it but you x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im defo not jelous of people that are stupid like that, but yes to people that fall staright away becuase they dont know the struggle it causes every month, if every one had to wait and least 3 months or so they would be so happy to fall pregnant.

when people fall easily the 1st time it makes them think its got to be that easy for eevryone else x


----------



## kelsey111

yh its halter neck hun, im sorry but if that was my baby id be there every minute of the day!! not just leave him for 15 days!! wtf


----------



## mummy.wannabe

and now hes had his operation she still hasnt been to see him in 9 days x

cheryl its a programme on tv tonight called baby hospital, about premi babies , 1 lady has 2 other kids at home and 1 baby in intensive care and she hadnt been to see the baby in 15 days he needed a heart operation she went into see him and then hasnt been for another 9 days, they are saying he needs hugs and skin to skin bless him!!! not fair when shes only 14 miles away xx


----------



## kelsey111

it makes me so mad! people like that dont deserve kids!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

nope they dont!! she just looks like a skanky girl x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah and them kids jumping off a table! omg! 

feel so sorry for alfies mum and family :cry: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

always sad when a baby dies x


----------



## jennievictora

urgh that chav really annnoyed me she should be ashamed of heself not seeing that poor baby :( it made me cry tonight with poor baby alfie :cry:


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies. How is every1? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey I'm good u? 

Still on my period doesn't seem to be stopping. So glad it will be finished when I've got my appointment. 

I'm cycle day 5 so at the start of a new month Trying. 

I'll find out if this month is successful when we are on a holiday with hubby's family, would you tell them as soon as you found out? Coz they will wonder why I'm not drinking x


----------



## jennievictora

morning ladies :) im ok thank you get my results tmz really worryn about it :wacko:
just having a :coffee: :D


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Thanks for the update on the programme, I guess it might be on in a few weeks/months. big fat gypsy wedding just started last week. What happened to baby Alfie?? and the mother who doesn't go to see her baby needs to wake up! Annoys the hell out of me! This is exactly why I do t believe in a god anymore, if he was he'd give babies to good people like us not skanks who treat their kids like crap, beat them, use them for social etc etc !! 

Hayley I am a beauty therapist and step b is a bacteria condition, something like 4 out of 9 people have it. There's nothing you can do, it's not because you're dirty, you can't wash more or anything. With me it flares up now amd again (its nearly been a year, just thought) nearly 2 years ago it cause me to get pelvic inflammatory disease (PID) I collapsed and hubby had to tale me to hospital, I was very poorly for 2 weeks, I couldn't sit, stand, lie, walk, wee , it was so painful ! I was on 20 tablets a day, bedbound. The main cause for it is chlamydia but my strep b caused it for me. It can make you infertile that's why I was on such a high dose of tablets and bedbound as we'd been NTNP and did t want any complications. 4 weeks after I went into hospital to get tested to make sure it hadn't effected me, I was lucky it didn't. 

My baby bottles and bits came today but I was out :( can't wait to pick them up tomorrow from the post office :) 

How are we ladies?

xx


----------



## jennievictora

baby alfie passed away :cry:


----------



## MissyMoo88

How did he pass away? :( xx


----------



## jennievictora

im not sure what exactly what was wrong with him i think he was very premauture and he just went down hill then he had a lung collapse and then his blood preasure had dropped and they said hes on the maxium care we can give him then they had him baptised and he passed away few days after :(


----------



## MissyMoo88

:cry: that's sooo sad !!


----------



## kelsey111

well i jsut got my weight watchers book through. looks like i wont be eating any thing lol eveything is so high :( bored of deiting already lol but i will carry on!!


----------



## jennievictora

if your bored of ww already why dont you just decide eat helathy and do half n hour exercise every day and you wil lose weight then have a treat day in the week thats what i do atm and really look forward to my treats ooh and the ww cakes are really nice but morrisons do there own ones and only a pound atm there lush x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Alfies mum caught swine flu and she had to be put in a coma for 3 weeks then brought her round and the baby was delivered, he died at 5 days old Coz his lungs collapsed! Very sad, that was her 5th child! 

Ok thanks for telling me what it was, hope you don't get that too often! Sounds like hell.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I work in a coffee shop and I'm allowed to eat what I want, today I had a panini for my lunch and now sharing a hot bakewell tart with 1 of the girls, Its so hard when I havd loads of cakes around me allday x


----------



## jennievictora

id be huge if was surroned by cakes lol tryn decide what have for lunch caant decide :/


----------



## kelsey111

i will stick by it im just having a down crappy day, i hate having days were's u have to make decisions it just boggles my brain lol x


----------



## jennievictora

well just rang the doctors for my results and i havent ovulated :cry: doctors ringing me tomrow x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh no babe, hopefully they can do something about that xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Do you know what they can do? X


----------



## jennievictora

Hey Sorry me n bf went for walk only just got back Im not sure i think they will scan me check My tubes which tbh should of been done first then its either injections an operation or i think There might be anthoer drug sim to clomid :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

but there can defo be something done to help you x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

do you feel okay? x


----------



## kelsey111

OMG OMG me and james OH are going to move to malta!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
weve been talking about it for a while and now were going to do it! 
should be there b4 xmas! got a few things to sort out 1st 
and got to work out if were going to drive there with the dogs or plane and they go in quarenteen (sp) for a bit :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

definately, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh what about your family, wouldnt you miss them x


----------



## jennievictora

Aww huni thats amazing :)


----------



## kelsey111

i no so exciting!!. yeah i will miss them but if we dotn go now we wont ever go. my mum was upset when i told her but she's no's its what we want and its a good idea xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

so you got to sell your house and find another out there x


----------



## kelsey111

we was planning on buying a flat over here to rent out and get extra money any way so were still going to do that and were going to rent out our house, so from both place's we would get 600-800 a month once morgage payed. so would only need lil job over there which loads of people have offed me already, we would be living with OH's dad for a while then prob rent as its so cheap like 200-300 a month for a 2 bed flat, i think the dogs will be ok thats my only concern atm xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

so will you still continue to try for a baby x


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah. if we still like malta and want to stay there and i get pregnant i will have the baby over there, and go bk to uk as soon as i can to show the baby to all my family, it will be tough but you dont no unless you try x i love to be impulsive :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah if you can do it and got the guts to move then go for it xx

good luck to you xx


----------



## kelsey111

Thanks hun :D it shoudl work lol if not atleast we have a home to come back to :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah if you can rent yours out and just do it at 6 months at a time or something then there no problem,

do you get on with his dad enough to live with him? x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah his like a dad to me, i used to live with my bf and him b4 we got our own place, xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

wel sounds good then x


----------



## kelsey111

Its just the dogs that were having trouble with atm its going to cost over 2k to get them there and we have to start it all 6 months b4 :( we wanted to be there b4 xmonths


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Can anyone look after them? Or if you went over someone could sort them out when it's time for them to be sent. 

How does it work? Do they havd to stay in
Quarantine in this country 1St, I'm not sure I could cope with all that, if I had to put my cats away for 6 months x


----------



## kelsey111

some Countrys they have To go in for 6 months but, if u have all the checks and paper work they can go with u as soon as they land, 
nope no1 can look after them. :( 
just dont no what to do i dont want to give them to some1 else but then its so hard getting them there and ill worry how thry will be once there there.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You may have to consider rehoming them then x 
Be so hard but your not moving away your changing countries, 
My dog hated the heat we had a dobi he was such a softy x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Awww jennie I'm so sorry Hun (hugs) are you ok? 

Thanks Hayley, strep b in itself doesn't bother me unless it flares up then I just take antibiotics. But I never wish to have PID again !!!!

I bet you're so excited Kelsey !! I know how you feel about your dogs. My stuffy is coming to Aus, she's costing us £3,500 and has to spent 30 days in quarantine in a different state. But she's worth it and she'll love playing on the beach every day :)

I received the rest of my tommee tippee items today :) boxes are a but bashed from transport but the items are ok ...

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/8ab13978.jpg

Love it all :)

I've just got home from work. Feeling very happy and loved up today, hubby and I have been together 5 years today :)

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

Hey Im bit down but just want to know the next treatment now just woke up think i kept waking up as im shattered time for a brew n the wait :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Looks so much stuff Cheryl when it's all together, you realise how much a baby needs so were doing the right thing by buying early. 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!

It will be my 2nd wedding anniversary in September I can't believe how fast it flys by x

Jenn are they definitely going to tell you what next straight away and get it going straight away? I hope they do and don't waste time x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i think so im speaking to the doctor so i dont see why not just hope she rings early last time she rang half 9 which was great but sometimes you have wait. happy anniversey hun love all your stuff those bottles look really good x


----------



## jennievictora

come on doc im going mad here :loopy: really need a :shower: but guarantte if i do she will ring :(


----------



## kelsey111

cheryl do you think your dog will cope with the heat.? were moving into a flat so no garden for them :( and they cant really go to the loo on a balcony. i hate people that just leave there pets if they move, but this is our whole life it will change if we move and thats what we want , it will be hard to rehome them there so used to us and the puppy has some issues that i dont think any1 would want her , esp not togehter i just dont no :cry: we put it on hold last year coz of them :cry: xx
good luck jenn :friends:


----------



## jennievictora

thank you hun well iv heard of my doctor she said theres anthoer drug to try but she cant prescribe it over the phone as its used for breast cancer and people get scared when they read what its used for or theres ovarian drilling my appointment isnt till november and im not sure if they can get me in any sooner x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks ladies, I've not had a proper look though and I'm way to tired to look now. Only fills half the wardrobe, it's split in two halves. Bought the bottles etc but dunno if I'll breast feed or not though. A friend of mine breast fed during the day and bottle fed with formula for their feed before bed. I'm gonna purchase a electric breast pump next - $200 here (£120) I can get one off the same woman as my other items for $75 (£47) Inc postage ! Might get a bottle warmer too .. What do you think??

I don't really worry about her and the heat, on really hot days I'll keep her inside where its cool, our garage is open at the back if you get me so she can go under there too. I'll take her to the beach for a paddle e ery night in the summer too. She loves the sun, shed find it shinning through the window in the uk and lie in it. My mum and dads dog lived in Cyprus for 2 years with them and she loved ir, panted alot but she loves it being warm too. She's also coming over here. 

It would be difficult without a garden for them Hun :(

Do you have to wait til November jennie? I hope not !!!

xx


----------



## kelsey111

thanks hun, OH isnt sure if he want s to leave them here and cant bring them with us :(
grrrr ill figure something out


----------



## MissyMoo88

If you're worried about the heat you just gotta think it's not 30 odd degrees all year round ! 

When I tell friends/clients how much I'm paying for Missy they all say you can just buy a new one and save the money bur she's my baby , we've had her since she was 10 weeks, she's a huge part of the family !!

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

yeah id never get a new one, it doesnt look like we will be going :( theres not alot of places with gardens and OH wont leave them and i dont really want to eaither :cry: so fed up right now :cry:


----------



## jennievictora

oh hun maybe you will find a soulation got be something you can do.


----------



## jennievictora

iv spoke to my doctor they said theres anthoer medication to true thats used to treat cancer :s or ovarian drilling my appoitment isnt till october :( x


----------



## kelsey111

ok crisis is over lol 

found houses ive jsut emailed companys to see if we can have dogs in rented places :D:D: 

jenn things will work out hun u will get ur baby, least u will no all this hard work will pay off when u have bubbs xx there worth it xx


----------



## jennievictora

glad you sorted it yeah its just goin take a bit longer but theres not a lot i can do about that :/ but be worth it and the babys goin be so loved i think tbh il end up havn the operation x


----------



## kelsey111

try this new drug hun and see if it works if not the an op it is, uve got lots of sappport you will be fine :friends: xx


----------



## jennievictora

i know thank you for bein there for me hun and im here for you if you ever need to talk
yeah goin give this new drug a go but atm i wont be getting it till october :( but thats life gota deal with it ringing every day cos they sometimes have cancelltions x


----------



## kelsey111

no probs thats what im here for :D 
oh a long wait then . yeah keep rining and see if get a cancelation, xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah tbh its the wait that got me upset because il litrelly be in that room for 5 mins only reason didnt prescribe it me over the phone is because people sometimes get freaked out by what its used for but tbh im not fussed long as it works x


----------



## jennievictora

Morning :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Morning Hun, (evening here) how are you today? I've had a day of cooking and baking, exhausted now lol xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey everyone hope your ok

i went to nottingham yesterday with my best friend as my step mum is a wedding co ordinator so we were lokking at ideas for my best friends wedding. then saw my little brother sing in the choir at school. he did solo parts in the lion king song, was so proud!! bless him xx
he was born at just under 6 months and was under 2 lbs.


----------



## kelsey111

Morning well today i am going to be - :dishes: :laundry: :hangwashing: and loads more lol
my dog rolled in something last night over the feilds i think it was fox mess now ive had to wash there collars beds :( bloody dogs lol 

Oh and i have gone blonde well starting to go blonde woohoo fancied a change

We hopefully find out 2day from the letting agencys in malta if we can have dogs :D 

so hopefully we will be starting the new year in malta :D :plane:


----------



## MissyMoo88

How exciting for you Kelsey !! It's a big move but it'll be so worth it !!!

I love living in Australia, glad to be away from the UK if I am honest. I'm lucky though, I have my mum, dad and lil bro moving over too, they are just waiting on their visas. I can't wait :yipee: Should be within the next 12 months ! 

xxxx


----------



## kelsey111

Oh lovely hun, how comes u decided to move to oz? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm looking after my friends 4 month old , I want a baby so bad, he is such a happy smiley chappy, 
We off to late night at London school only for adults later, the animals are more awake, you get a BBQ and drinks and a silent disco after ha looking forward to it x


----------



## kelsey111

cool! aww i love looking after babies makes me even more broody, xx :cloud9:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah same, I'm liking the practise! Just hope mine are as good as he is x


----------



## MissyMoo88

](*,)](*,):growlmad::growlmad::dohh::dohh:

I just spent 10 minutes writting to you and my net crashed ... not impressed !!!!! Damn internet !! 

Anways ...

I shall tell you my story (again) ...

About 4 years a guy hubby knew was moving back home to Perth and asked hubby if he wanted to move too and he'd put us up wil we got on our feet and he'd get hubby a job. Hubby asked me so many times but my answer was always no, it seemed so far away and back then I was only 19. At the time my mum, dad and brother lived in Cyprus (I choose to stay in the UK and be with hubby instead of moving to Cyrprus with them) I rang my mum to tell her and she said 'go for it girl, it'll be the best thing you'll ever do) My mum and dad were going to move when they were 21, when I was 1 but family asked them not to go so they stayed ... now 22 years on they don't talk to any of their familys except my mums twin and my dads brother! So back 4 years ago we started looking into visas ready to go but we couldn't afford the £5,000 for the visa plus £3,500 for Missy, plus flights etc etc so we put it off, we still researched and hoped one day we'd be able to make the move. My family moved back to the UK May '09 because my little brother didn't settle over there, he came back in boxing day '08 and lived with me and hubby for 5 months while my parents sorted everything out in Cyprus.

Christmas '09 was the first Christmas we'd spent together in 3 years and when we were sat having dinner my dad said why don't we all make the move to Australia together. So after a few months talking about it, doing homework and finding a migration agent in April we started the lengthy process, for mine and hubbys visa the estimated time was 18 months to 3 years and my mum and dads visa 12-18 months (my brother will be on their visa as he's only 16) with my parents business class visa the state more accepting in South Australia. In early August hubby got a phone call from a company in Adelaide, South Australia offering to sponsor him (he's a carpenter) but if he wanted the job we had to be here in FOUR WEEKS ... the job was where my family was going to be moving and it meant we'd be fast tracked here and didn't have to wait in the UK once my family were here ... So we took it once we'd managed to talk my mum round to having Missy (we agreed on 3 months ... 9 months on she's still there and my mum's in love with her lol) Luckly we didn't have a house to sell, when my family moved to Cyprus they bought a house for hubby and I to live in (kind of a security blanket for me incase hubby and I seperated, so I had a roof over my head) so we gave away/sold everything, boxed up a few personal things for my family to bring out with them, packed 2 suitcases, booked flight, got a new passport in my married name, got our visas and flew out 4 weeks later.

Best thing we ever did, we have a beautiful house, all new possessions we picked out together. There's alot more opportunities out here, wages are better, we have the beach at the end of the road. In the UK I was on £5.50ph here it works out I am on £14ph ! Hubbys wage has doubled too ... somethings are more expensive here , food, houses, old cars etc. A loaf of good bread is £2.40I can't wait to have a bub and take him/her to the beach in the summer or play in the pool with daddy when he gets in from work :happydance: 

I must admit I do miss Christmas, it's winter here and dark about 5.30 and the evening are cold and it feels like it should be Christmas, we are infact going to Christmas in July on the 14th July lol, apparently the poms have it as it feels more like Christmas rather than in 40 degrees heat. Next Christmas will be better though as my family will be here and hopefully we'll have a bub. I also miss my washing powder ... fairy non-bio and the blue lenor :haha: 

Well there's my life story :haha::haha: Sorry if I bored you, I think I've rambled on ..... :dohh:

xxxx

I'm gonna copy this now incase my net crashes again, I'll be damned if I'm gonna type that again ! x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ooo ... have fun hun with the baby :)

Once my ex best friend left me with her 8 week old bub , I picked her up at lunch asked my friend what time shall I bring her back in the morning, she said about 9, I was like ye thats fine. No phone call all night to see how the baby was, in the morning I got a text saying can you bring her back about lunch, so ready to take her back at lunch I got another text can we make it 4 .... then a phone call followed can we make it later on ... I took the poor baby girl home at 7.30pm ! 

This friend of mine also fell pregnant a few weeks later and aborted the baby, then again 3 months later and again aborted. She laughed and said I'll have the baby and you can keep it ! D**K !!!! Both times I looked after the baby overnight. 

2 years ago she came up to me on a night out and said oh we're trying for a baby, I think I'm pregnant ... she says this with a fag in one hand and a vodka in the other . 4 days later a text ... I'm pregnant !!

Needless to say I no longer talk to this person anymore !! 

xx


----------



## kelsey111

oooh wow hun that sounds great im glad it all worked out for u :D 
i hope this works out for us :D xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

If you want it enough ... it will :) 

No one believed we'd move, especially my inlaws :growlmad: proved them all wrong :thumbup::happydance: I love proving people wrong !!! Hos family blamed, and probably still do , me and my family for taking hubby away from them :haha: erm hello it was his idea 4 years ago, and my family are moving to be with us and have a better life themselves .... needless to say I don't get on too well with his family ! They're not very nice people, especially his mum. She's very outspoken and I am extremely head strong andf we clash. I've even had a medium tell me She doesn't like me and I'm too strong a person for her ! HA !!!

I'm interested in going to a medium to see what the future holds ... see if there's any light on a bambino ! 

Hubbys mum went about 4 weeks ago and got told 'your son in Australia is happy and he's there for good' :haha::haha::haha:

xx


----------



## kelsey111

lol bit like my OH's family his mum is a dick not spoke to her in a year she doesnt care about my OH :( oh well his not bothered 
now just to sort eveything out to move its going to be at least 6 months as got to get all the jabs ect for the dogs, going to fins out eveything on monday prices ect. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Are nice story Cheryl! It's nice when it's a good ending, my hubby could move to oz as he is a gas technician and they like people with a trade. I'd be scared to go, I think my mum would consider it tho. Not whilst my nan is alive tho, we so close. 

My friend texts me all the time, he Jensen ok, are you getting on ok, she's just a worrier, he was so good. They just picked him up x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Forgot to tell you ...

This month we are giving conceive plus ago, we used preseed for the past 3 months but now run out so bought conceive plus instead of buying preseed again and waiting for it to be delivered.

It's 12.15am here , just talking to my mum on skype and waiting up for my little cousin. She's skyped the last two nights at 1am and we've been sleeping ... it'll be sods law I'm waiting up tonight and she won't skype lol. She's only 11 bless her. 

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

aww thats cute, i have just done 40mins of zumba on the wii loved it :D might do another 40mins later and did 20 sit ups got to loose this weight! ive only been on my WW diet since tuesday lol every monday night im going to weigh myself and mesaure my body lets see if it works lol xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Go you !! I'd love to go to Zumba but don't wanna go on my own lol. I have a treadmill at home, but don't use it often I must admit. 

Good luck with it Kelsey !! I'm on a healthy eating thing thats huge here in Aus, I've lost 8lbs in 8 weeks but still get to eat eggs, bacon, cereal, hambugers, choc cake ... it's just all proportioned right and calorie counted to 1200 a day, it's all delivered to my door for the week too ! I did however forget to order it this week so healthy eating on me own eek !!

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

oh thats good, yeah i got it for the wii i wouldnt go to a class so just do it at home its really good. and was on sale in asda's lol xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sounds good. I think the DVD here is about $100 (60pound) 

Well as I thought my cousin wouldn't be online. Had a good nosey on baby and bump though, I've stayed clear of it except this thread for months as I found I was obsessing far too much and I felt loads better for not coming on.

Well I'm gonna go snuggle up in bed now. I hear you're in for a mini heatwave ... enjoy the sun ladies. 

Night xx


----------



## jennievictora

Night hun not on much today as my laptops broke think its got a virus :( think on going get that zumba game soon do you get the belt with It :)


----------



## kelsey111

yeah a nice black and green one :haha: 

yeah its ment to be really hot this weekend :D:D Night hun xx


----------



## jennievictora

Raining at mo :/ hope sun comes out tmz


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

How are we?

I've just got home from dinner out with hubby.

I'm cd12 today and still no high on my CBFM , I'm getting a little worried now but 'trying' to stay positive and relaxed as I can ! Hoping tomorrow or Monday I get a high then peak Friday & Saturday !

Any nice plans for the weekend? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey I'm at work, it's very humid here today
I'm going to great Yarmouth for the day tomorrow, as have to pick up my disabled aunty from sheringham where we dropped her last monday.

I'm only cycle day 8 at mo but haven't started to use the OPKs yet
I will do 1 later x


----------



## jennievictora

Hey girls How are you all im bit down atm because having to wait so long for my appoinment :(


----------



## MissyMoo88

Is that far from where you live Hayley?

Aww jennie, try keep your chin up Hun !!who knows you might fall pregnant before your next appointment :) are you ringing most days to see if there's any cancelations?

I've discovered a new baby shop in the local shopping centre so I'm off for a nosey tomorrow while hubby's at golf :D

xx


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah ringing every day i cant see me getting preg before as i dont ovulate just feels like untill i see mu doc i dont have a chance of getting preg :(


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've heard of alot of people forgetting about it til their appointment because there's nothing they can do and it happen because they weren't stressing.

I actually read a story on here today of a woman who was told her and her partner would never conceive naturally as he had a low sperm count and she didn't ovulate and she fell pregnant on her own :) goes to show it can happen !!! :)

:hugs: try and keep your chin up hun xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's about 2 hours drive from me. 

Jenn I understand you might be down love, sucks really, but maybe it could happen like cheryl said, so don't give up trying x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah tryin Just had bad week laptop got virus seal come of on washer so cant use till fixed And thought ooh have bath n chill had bloody power cut while in tub had get candels out lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh bless ya well lets hope that was your 3 bad luck things and then your going to be fine from now xx


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah im due some luck as had four bad things happen this week bring on next week ment be nice tmz so going to ride If hot n mite go mums as there having bbq


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yes its meant to get nicer as the week goes on. 

ive had a hectic few days and desperately need a lay in tomorrow.
my appointment is getting closer and closer x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Don't rub it in about the weather lol !! My dad said the weather forecast said it's gonna reach 26 degrees. It was 19 here yesterday but it's winter and still needed a cardi.

Well it's 7.30 CD13 and got my high :) looks like I'm set to ovulate around the same time as last month ... Best get to it !! I'm feeling happy and positive again now, going to relax this week ... I desperately want this month to be it !! 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We should be having the hot weather it's nearly July!! It will be packed at the seaside tomorrow if it's as hot as it's meant to be. Nearly 30 defees x

Good luck for this month Cheryl xx


----------



## jennievictora

Good luck girls Im not testing till my appointment lovley n hot today going to the boot woop feelin happier today :D


----------



## MissyMoo88

I went to pumpkin patch today :)

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/991c876c.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/be1d0aa6.jpg

Also bought a tommee tippee bottle brush thingy lol. Hubby loved the items from pumpkin patch :) I love that shop ... I think our bub will be kitted out in baby patch !!

Had a talk with hubby we've spoke about keeping it fun and relaxed this week :D 

xx


----------



## kelsey111

awww there lovely hun. 
me and my OH only ttc in the fun way. it just becomes a chore if its not fun a nd exciting ;)

If its hot ill be lying in the sun in the garden all day :D and take the dogs over the feilds :D xx

have a good day every1 xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

It did become a bit hard last month for is both and we came across a little problem but all is certainly well this month :D 

I have quite a few baby grows now and will buy pink/blue but I'm guessing in summer bubs will live in them with the heat here.

Do you ladies pop your legs in the air and a pillow under your bottom?

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I used to but the last month or so I haven't, I've stayed laying down with a tissue ha so it doesn't run out or just gone straight to the toilet, as so many people say that it really doesn't matter if you do that, as when the man ejaculates he is deep inside you and the sperm travels so fast anyway, so I do it occasionally but don't worry if I don't, especially if I'm tired and want to go straight to sleep! 

Had my lay in 10.30am that's good enough for me, I'm in bed and can hear hubby clearing up the kitchen bless him! 

I love pumpkin patch but it's quite expensive, they are all so lovely tho.

I go onto the baby names on here. See if Theres any ideas I like and I write them in my phone, I'm liking a new name, hubby prob won't like it. EDEN, think it's a bit short with my surname tho x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Just had a nosey at how old you all were (not sure if we've had this discussion before) I didn't realise you were younger than me Kelsey ! 

I bet your all enjoying the sun today ... Jealous !!


I try to lie for atleast half an hour. I enjoy it it's also some me time to think, read etc.

I'm in love with pumpkin patch, can't wait for my catalogue for summer in august :) it is expensive I must admit but the quality is so much better than other places here. Baby will ha e items from other shops too though. 

Im liking the name Ella at the moment . I think the name is going to a hard one. We have a long list lol that keeps changing.

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I remembered Kelsey was 19 
Thought Jen was same as me 25 
How old are you Cheryl? X


----------



## jennievictora

Nope Im 27 lol i hope Im not the oldest :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm 26 on 23 rd July so not that far behind you Jen!!

The only girl names hubby has actually said he likes are ELLADIE or ELLODIE and ESTER x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm 23, 24 next march. Hubby is 25 in October.

Hubby's watching bloody ufc ... How people can do that as a sport is beyond me !! I'm gonna browse the net :) maybe do some online shopping :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Jen and I are the oldies ha x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm just reading up on colic, I don't know anything about it. I saw tommee tippee have anti colic bottles so thought I'd swat up on it lol. I'm gonna have a boring 9 months when I finally fall pregnant, I'll have done most my homework !

Well I've decided I'm going to finish buying all the feeding bits I need over the next few weeks. I need electric breast pump, bottle lids, breast milk storage pots, I've seen a tommee tippee 3 in 1 feed time comforter and maybe an electric bottle and food warmer. 

Do you think the electric bottle and food heater is necessary or not? When I was a nanny the family heated the babys bottles in the microwave, infact so did the nursery I worked for, hhmmm?? I've seen tommee tippee have pink and blue bottles, sooo cute !!

I was telling hubby today while we were having dinner that even though we've got alot of stuff, we'll need so much more when we fall pregnant. I'm happy with what I'm doing (buying bits and bobs early & in the sales etc) but then I think am I taking the fun out of it when I do actually fall pregnant. But I suppose you still have lots and all the big stuff i.e. pram, cot, bedding, changing table, drawers, nursing chair, car seat, girl/boy clothes and so on. 

While I was in pumpkin patch today I saw this beautiful o-3m sleeping bag, cream and red with a character on it, it was in the sale for $30 I'm kicking myself now for not getting it. I'm a bit of a freak when it comes to colour schemes and things :wacko: but I was thinking it'd be nice to have in the moses basket in the lounge.

It's 10.50pm here and I feel wide awake ! 

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

yep im 19! lol i feel alot older tho lol. i started everything young so down i feel older.

i will prob have a bottle warmer next to my bed for night times other wise i will use a jug of hot water, i dont think your ment to use a microwave till there at least a year as u can get cold and hot spots in the milk but its up to any1 really. 

we still have the same names picked out they have been the same for 2-3 years :happydance:

ive just come in from the garden its so nice and hot :D come in to watch the moto gp then back out in the sun, its a lovely day been haveing a few glasses of :wine: :lolly: aswell. And ive died my hair back to dark brown lol cant be arsed to go blonde :haha: 

im the same tbh cheryl i love eveything all matching ect everything in my house matches! lol 

i should be reciving a white snow suit this week that i brought off here £3 posted! 
xx :friends: :dust:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good idea about having one next to your bed. 

I really don't know whether I'll want to breast feed or not, I know all depends on if the baby will take. I like the idea of what my friend did ... she breast feed but their feed before bed she used formula (I'd probably express) and used a bottle. I suppose that's something I just can't plan until I'm pregnant and baby's here. I'm buying everything then I have a choice.

My house is the same, even our wardrobe :shy: I also have to be organised and plan ahead. 

I think I will go back for that sleeping bag tomorrow before work :shrug:

I'm into hubby loving the bits I'm buying, although he won't come shopping with me. He actually said tonight I can't wait to go shopping when you're pregnant :happydance: I think he wants to know there is a baby to shop for. 

I'm very jealous of you being in the sun with a glass of wine ! We've cut out drinking all together especially for when we go on clomid next cycle, if we're paying $750 per cycle we want to make sure we're doing everything in our power to help.

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i dont blame ya hun! i never ever drink prob 3-4 times a year!! lol but brought a bottle last night and me and OH have had a glass or 2. 

im exactly the same!! i plan eveything and everything is organized :haha: i love it lol

im proberly 99% sure i wont breast feed. OH has already said he will do the morning feed b4 work bless him :cloud9: 

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww bless him !! 

I just don't have a clue what to do, I hope if I breast feed bubs will take both breast and bottle then I can express and hubby and do feeds and spend time with baby on weekends and I can have sleep in :thumbup: My mum has asked me to try it. 

Last night I was skyping my mum, dad and lil bro and my brother wants to buy me a present because he misses me :hugs: bless him, he asked if I liked the Thomas Sabo bracelets. Anyways ... I said save your money so you can spoil your neice/nephew when I get pregnant and he was going on about buying 'him' chino's (?) I was like 'him', and my brother said ye, I bet you have a boy ... you best have a boy ! I said dad's already asked for a grandaughter and I want a girl, but Ste (hubby) wants a boy and you want a newphew, so thats 2 for a girl and 2 for a boy ... so now the deciders with mum so he shouted my mum and I said I bet she says she's not bothered ... anyways she came and my brother asked her and she said girl followed by I'm not bothered :haha: it was cute and funny lol.

xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

These are big here , I think they replace the moses basket ...

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Babys-N...?pt=AU_Carriers_Backpacks&hash=item35b17a79c1

I'm not keen, I want a nice moses basket like you get I the UK, I've seen one in Big W here for $100 but not with a stand, I dunno where I'd get a stand from !

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I won't be using the microwave I will be using a jug of hot water, not sure if I want to buy a bottle warmer unless I get it for a bargain as it won't be used for that long, you would still have to get up and get milk out of fridge, depends how long a bottle warmer takes to heat up, if I think it will be quicker I think it's a good idea. 

I think it's the right thing to buy stuff now Coz like you say there is so much more To buy when you know your pregnant, it seems never ending!!


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've just found a maxi cosi car seat on ebay australia, in adelaide ! But it's red and has flowers, I don't know whether to buy it anyways and if I don't have a girl pop it back on ebay. I don't think you get change the covers on them can you? I'm guessing she'll want a bit but I've messaged her asking how much she'll take. 

All the car seats here are ugly, they are sooo behind ! xx

I've just checked online ... $350 here :saywhat:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm not to keen on that Cheryl it looks bit flimsy, I've got 2 Moses baskets and happy with them, 1 for upstairs and 1 for downstairs when we eventually get a house! 

I think if you do breast and bottle from an early age they should learn quickly to like both. I just don't want to breast feed in public, I don't care if anyone else does it, I see it all the time in the coffee shop but I Just think I won't feel comfortable with it, but Iv seen 1St hand how breast milk is best, as SMA have changed there formula ingredients and it upset my friends babies tum for weeks, his bum was so sore, where as breast milk changes on a daily basis as the mother eats different things all the time, baby gets used to it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They say you can buy Anythung second hand but recommend you buy the car seat brand new as it's so much safer incase it's been involved in an accident x

But I think you can buy covers for most things nowadays x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Oh do they ? Well $350 new here (Australia is so EXPENSIVE) so won't be having one of them if I'm paying $1,700 for bubs pram !! 

Will you express then if you don't breast feed? I'm the same about doing it in public, I have big boobs and think it'll be difficult, but I'd use like a blanket to cover me and the baby if I did. I'm also worried about summer , hitting 45 degrees heat for weeks I wonder whether I'll be too hot to breast feed ... if that makes sense?

It's nice to get others input xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mothercare AUSTRALIA !!! 

I never knew, wow !! Looks like I know where I'll be shopping now !! :thumbup: How bloody brilliant !!!

No stores in South Australia but I'm guessing they'll deliver. Lets price up the maxi cosi car seat .... $400 !

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I haven't got massive boobs there big enough Coz they will only get bigger when filling with milk, your meant to loose your baby weight quicker when you breast feed. Sounds good to me. 

I've read that you can't express straight away until your milk sets in but another friend was expressing after a week but was her 2nd baby so I don't know, I will express as often as I can , when baby snoozes or with daddy, and I'm sure we get into a routine as soon as we can. 

But I want to do both breast and bottle, I will not be beating myself up or feeling guilty if I can't breast feed, if it's not meant to be!! And all that! 

We've been on the beach and its so busy!! Just been wanting ice cream after ice cream, I am not a sun lover I'm afraid, I'm prob 1 of the few out there! I'm a lily White with Irish blood ha x

Prams are expensive where you go, if you buy brand new, I will buy mine 2nd hand and buy a
New car seat x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm 34 G ... I don't even want to think of them growing when I get pregnant. I've always had big boobs. 

I know what you mean, I'll be happy either which way. But I will definately try breast feeding. 

The little boy I nannied, he was constantly a poorly baby and I remember his mum saying she thought it was because he was never breast fed, he had formula. Where as his brother was breast fed and was a healthy baby. :shrug:

Mmmmm, I miss twister lollies ... yummm xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think even if if you breast feed for a few weeks I think It's got to be a tad better, to be honest I'm not sure if I was or not but I'm never I'll, Iv had 2 sick days from work in 9 years! Not bad me thinks ha the biggest thing I've had is glandular fever and that's Coz I had 2 jobs, I also worked as a part time police officer 3 or 4 nights a week and getting in at 3am then starting my next job at 8.30am took it's toll on me x

I've had lots of calypsos and solero the passionfruut 1 yummy x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And wow about the mothercare!! I'm pretty set on getting a quinny buzz but I will be going in and trying them all out, then buy off eBay, seen loads of good ones for a good price x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm not surprised !! You must have been exhausted !

I catch everything and anything going about :( 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was! So after 3 years of doing the police I decided to leave, had so many good and bad experiences, I would have never experienced if I hadn't joined. 

And never get a cold I just get the swollen tonsils. Not having them out tho x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I had mine out when I was about 8. I was sick every week with them.

I get colds, bugs, migraines :( 2 and a half years ago I was so sick with a virual infection I had to go to hospital ! Never wish to experience anything like that again!

Well I'm gonna go get snuggled up in bed now, it's nearly 1am here. Only in work for 3 hours tomorrow 3-6 ... I'd rather not be in ! Arr well. But I'm going to go and buy that sleeping bag from pumpkin patch :D 

Enjoy the rest of your day :) xx


----------



## kelsey111

i cant decide what pram i want i think will go shopping once pregnant ect. 
ive already got a bottle warmer it was £2 from a boot sale.
i think we wil have 2 moses baskets 1 in the front room and one in our bedroom. 

not sure whats going to happern if we have a :baby: in malta i think we will stay out there. and then maybe sell up over here and buy a house in malta :shrug: i dunno lol 

even tho its nice and sunny im so bored im having a bit of a crappy day im in a weird mood lol :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The heat makes me go in very weird moods! Thats why I dont do it.

See if I could get 1 from a car boot I'd buy 1 but not paying 20 or 30 quid for 1.


----------



## kelsey111

i love the heat im just in a bored mood lol hate staying in an OH has fallen asleep after moaning he wanted to watch the bikes!!! lol

i think in argos they do bottle warmers for like £10


----------



## jennievictora

hey girls i also got my bottle warmer from boots it looks brand new only thing missing is instruction its a tomme tippie one i think went to boot today got some good things got a thing that you put the right amount of formula in then just tip it in bottle ad water can get 3 feeds in there was only 75p and its still in packing also got some lovley clothes which il tell you bout later :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pics jenn ha x 

I won't be able to go to car boot for a few weeks but hoping it stays nice now so we have a summer!! X


----------



## jennievictora

i havent got a camera at the min :(


----------



## kelsey111

Oh lovely hun!! xx


----------



## jennievictora

also brought 3 white vests ones got a mummy and daddy = you 
one got i love mummy with a heart on and ones got i love daddy with heart on
got a gorge snow suit really soft material white with a snowman on looks immaculate was only 1.50 :) and got a set of white dungarees which is my first outfity thing iv brought and a winnie the pooh and tiger sleepsuit :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sounds All good Jen, did it make you happier to buy a few things, I haven't bought Anything for ages!! X

We went to see bad teacher at cinema and it was good! X


----------



## jennievictora

Yea It cheered me up :) i want to see brides maids :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

All your things sound lovely Jennie :) glad it cheered you up.

Is bad teacher a new film out? I haven't seen it advertise here. 

Just woke up as hubby's left for work and had to test with my CBFM , feeling very sicky and headache ... Hope I didn't jinx myself last night :( prob just tired after 3 late nights hey. Got the whole bed to myself now so gonna go back to sleep :)

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I want to see bridesmaids it's looks hileroius!!! 
Bad teacher has cameran Diaz and Justin timberlake in, it was pretty funny!!
It's basically about a teacher who is so crap and all the things she does x


----------



## jennievictora

i didnt know justin timberlake was in it i might go cinema this week cos im on orange so get 2 for 1 on wednesdays x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah he plays a geeky teacher! He has to dry hump cameran Diaz it's funny! X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Just bought that sleeping bag from pumpkin patch :happydance: it's do cute and 0-6m so will last a while. Also nought dome cute little booties too. 

Well I'm off to work now , I'm gutted as it's a beautiful and sunny and warm day here ! 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

its roasting here 2 i love them sleepin bags stop them kicking the blankets of i think my snow suit is up to 6 months and it has mittens :D


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies. WOW what a beautiful day it is 2day i think im going to do a bit of house work this morning then sun bath :D :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

is lovley n hot today dunno what my plans are for today yet


----------



## MissyMoo88

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/5da842a5.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/dd177b10.jpg

I got in from work 45 mins ago and hubby had made dinner. Gonna wrap up and go for a walk I think. Day off tomorrow so I'm going to give the house a full clean :)

Just got my first showing of ewcm and feeling a bit crampy too :) if my cycle follows last month I should ovulate on Saturday. I'm staying positive and relaxed :) ... I might actually have a hot bubble bath and candles when we've been for our walk.

xx


----------



## jennievictora

yippppeeeeeee iv got an appoitnemtn thursday was cancelltion :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Yayyyy for you :happydance: :) xx


----------



## jennievictora

Im over moon ttc Is back on track :)


----------



## kelsey111

love them hun!! so cute!!

jenn :happydance: thats so good xx


----------



## jennievictora

love all your stuff hun 
i cant belive it so happy x


----------



## kelsey111

ive been in the garden sunbathing :D love it

OH just rang and the bank said we cant buy a flat over here till he gets a raise :( thats pushed malta back, as we have to have 2 places to rent out over here to get more of an income in malta. 
nothing is ever easy for us :( thats made me have a shitty mood :cry:


----------



## jennievictora

:hugs: maybe something wil come up hun dont lose hope


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow jen that is so bloody good!!! So so so pleased! I bet you are over the moon! You had 3 bits of bad luck and 1 massive bit of good luck!!

And Cheryl how cute are they, they are gorgeous!! I'd love them xx

Just got back, done nearly 4 hours of driving today, I'm knackered and got sign language exam at 6, got to get practicing, haven't had a lesson in 2 weeks x


----------



## jennievictora

im over the moon i think they litrelly had a cancelltion this morning so im chuffed to bits even if it dont work at least im trying something untill i get the injections or op really happy :D good luck for your exam hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks love speak to you all later x
Have a good evening x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies how are we all today?

I'm shattered, got called into work this afternoon as my manager went home sick so left me in charge and did 2 full body massages. Just been for a walk with hubby to and DTD :blush: CD15 today, only 2 more days til I should peak :) and should ovulate Saturday.

Hoping I'm off all day tomorrow and I don't get called in to cover again, I'm going to clean the house, change the sheets, do the washing.

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

hey hun im ok thank you gettin excited about thursday now x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Not long :) you must update as soon as you get home !! Lol.

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You DTD on your walk your saucy mare haha 

I'm not feeling good today! Got a banging headache
Think it's the weather , tho it's been thundering today, 
Think I didn't sleep well not only Coz the heat but thinking about today, I know it's properly going to just be a char but I worry myself until I know what's going to happen x


----------



## MissyMoo88

What's today hun ? Is it your appointment??

Lol not on the walk :laugh2: no quickie in the bushes here, you'd prob be eaten by a spider or snake !

Well I've been legs up for over an hour now think I best get up lol.

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha eaten by a spider! 

Yes my appointment in 3 hours, I get nervous about stuff like this, Coz I've never been to a hospital since I was a child, neither do I go to the doctors, so I get nervous x


----------



## MissyMoo88

They will they're fricking HUGE haha !!

You'll be fine hun, they'll prob just ask you questions about your medical history, your cycle and ask you to go for a CD 21 blood test. I'm trying to think if I had blood on my first appointment, I'm not sure it was about 2 years ago.

You're talking the next step to get that baby :)

Let us know how it goes hun. Is hubby going too?

I'm just making fairy cakes :)

xx


----------



## jennievictora

lmao i thought you had done it on the walk 2 haha 
good luck for your appointment let us know how it goes il update you on my phone :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm all ready and prepared! 
Going to be leaving in half hour, just want it over now and be driving back thinking why was I so nervous! 
I'll let you know what's said! X


----------



## kelsey111

Good luck hun! xx 
well im cd 9 so i should be ovulating within the next few days :D we :sex: last night. 

ive done nearly all my house work and been into town with my neighbour :D 
now its pissing down :(at least i got a nice tan yesterday lol 
were gonig to the doc's next month so after i come on this month, will see what they say!! xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Kelsey we may be in the TWW together :) when should you ovulate?

I'm about to watch a film called mother and child, it's about 3 Womens journeys to be a mother ... hope it's not upsetting ! Kinda sounds a bit close to home.

xx


----------



## kelsey111

oh that sounds like a good film! erm between 1-3 days i think so whoudl have a 10 or 13 day luthal phase x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm 3-4 days I think. I usually have a luteal phase of 14 days.

I'm excited to peak on my CBFM !!

I'll let you know if this film is any good.

xx


----------



## peonie

:hi: gals 

Hope you don't mind me joining in..

My 2 very good friends are due to give birth in the next month so I have been online shopping for baby things and OMG my uterus is doing summersaults!! Such cute, tiny, fresh, snuggley clothes.

It is so tempting to buy something we have only decided to get back to ttc after a break but really feel it in my waters now :happydance:


----------



## jennievictora

Hey wellcome :) i love buying baby stuff was looking at It earlya :)


----------



## kelsey111

welcome hun. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

peonie said:


> :hi: gals
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in..
> 
> My 2 very good friends are due to give birth in the next month so I have been online shopping for baby things and OMG my uterus is doing summersaults!! Such cute, tiny, fresh, snuggley clothes.
> 
> It is so tempting to buy something we have only decided to get back to ttc after a break but really feel it in my waters now :happydance:

hi welcome 

hope you bought something for yourself too, i did that and then id say oh ill just keep that 1 ha xx

how long have you been trying?
age etc xx

im hayley been trying for nearly a year


----------



## mummy.wannabe

sooooo i was waiting for agaes to go into my appointment.

had a pregnant foreign lady and she was quite rude and not very nice! 

she just asked questions and i said about my irregular peroids, and the 1st thing she said was, so are you on a diet plan? i thought well way to say it nicely eh, got the nurse to weight me and work out my bmi, im 31 and should be 27, she said that even if i lost 10% of my body weight it would help my cycles regulate again.

anyway so i have to have bloods taken on cycle day 27 (would be 21 for normal people ha) for 3 months so see if i ovulate, and have to wait to get the appointment for an ultra sound and hubby has to ring up and do a sperm sample, just got to see where he has to take it x

i feel ok about it but best get on losing some weight eh, coz if i go back to her again and i havent lost anything shes gunna say do you want this or not, she did say its worth to lose abit if your going to put your all in, i best she got pregnant 1st month!!!! 

rant over!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi! I'm glad I'm not the only one who's baby crazy :)
I bought a crib bedding set before I was pregnant because I wanted it so bad and didn't want it to be discontinued before I got pregnant. DH didn't think I was nuts, he encouraged me to get it. When it came and I showed it to him he got a little teary tough and said "what if we can never have kids?" That got me crying too. I"m trying not to accumulate too much stuff, because we never know if a kid will stick until it is here. I don't regret buying the crib bedding though.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i think we all have bought loads!! ha i think its good to pre buy, makes it easier, im assuming ha x


----------



## jennievictora

aww i hate it when you get a nasty doctor mine is really nice but iv had some horrible 
docs for my pcos and they seem to have a bee in there bonnet about weight yet you see loads of v overweight people havn babies and they dont say to them your not allowed to have a baby cos your fat yet just cos we need help its diffrent :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah excatly the nurse who weighed me said your fine, but when i went in the lady said no you need to be at 27, oh well ill just try x

i said to my hubby that his sister is massive, and she got bigger and biger with each child yet she still fell pregnant, but he said everybodies body is different, thats not the answer i was looking for ha
x


----------



## peonie

mummy.wannabe said:


> peonie said:
> 
> 
> :hi: gals
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in..
> 
> My 2 very good friends are due to give birth in the next month so I have been online shopping for baby things and OMG my uterus is doing summersaults!! Such cute, tiny, fresh, snuggley clothes.
> 
> It is so tempting to buy something we have only decided to get back to ttc after a break but really feel it in my waters now :happydance:
> 
> hi welcome
> 
> hope you bought something for yourself too, i did that and then id say oh ill just keep that 1 ha xx
> 
> how long have you been trying?
> age etc xx
> 
> im hayley been trying for nearly a yearClick to expand...

Hi there
I'm 27 we tried for a few month from Dec-April but gave up because I needed to lose some weight (I have PCOS). Back again now 1st cycle.. Hoping for a miracle :happydance:

Hopefully this month will be your month xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw wishing you luck! I need to lose some weight now x


----------



## kelsey111

well it was my weigh in on monday i didnt loose anything :( but i lost 1inch off my belly :D as all my muscles are tightening up :D its harder to losse weight if ur slimer apparently. so its going to take some time for my weight to shift :( but im still doing it!!not giving up xx

hope ur all well, sorry about ur mean nurse hayley xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah it will as your body won't have too much to give up, but if you carry on exercising you would feel better in yourself, 1St day of diet and I feel depressed already! Going shopping soon ha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol are you going get any baby stuff hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ermmmm I don't know, if hubby let's me look then I will, if I see something I might get it ha x
We will see x


----------



## kelsey111

lol yeah i felt like that but im loving zumba on the wii so thats keepping me going lol xx


----------



## jennievictora

i really need to look at the zumba game im bit worried il be useless as im so un co ordanated x


----------



## kelsey111

dont worry hun im the worst at it haha well im better now, im just 2 heavy footed but i still enjoy it :D


----------



## MissyMoo88

Watching dog the bounty hunter ... Bloody couple doing ice ! She was that out of it on drugs she gave birth on her couch ! All her children have been taken off her and she's pregnant with baby 6 :growlmad:

P**ses me off !

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## jennievictora

i hate stories like that i dont see how its fair for them to get preg so easily and hairder for others x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey al
came back from shopping and we had to have a nap ha i didnt get a thing!! disapointed! so went into pumpkin patch and mothercare but i didnt buy anything, i was good! 

feeling really bored now! anyone uo to much tonight? x


----------



## jennievictora

Hey Im of to bed soon iv been n got My eye lashes tinted n brows waxed 2night :)


----------



## kelsey111

:sex: :sex: :sex: for me haha


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hahaha have fun xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Morning my lovelies...
Hope your all ok

Jen what times your appointment babe? X
Excited for you xxxx


----------



## jennievictora

Just waitin go in x


----------



## kelsey111

googd luck hun xx 

morning xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Update us xxx


----------



## jennievictora

Hey Im out was in at half ten till 12 :o really pleased sending me for scan n depending on results il have either injections or laproscopy operation where they would do ovarin drilling and lap n dye My op Is already booked for the 17 august ! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't really understand all that but aslong as they think it's going to work. 
Is the operation invasive? Or in and out? X


----------



## jennievictora

Nah its keyhole surgery :) drill holes on the ovariaes and check all the tubes they will run a dye through the tubes to check for blockages x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh right ok
So ul be home that day, how you feel about it all? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've had the dye test. HSG but mine wasn't through keyhole. 

How are we all? Kelsey have you ovulated yet? I'm thinking I will be tomorrow or Saturday, breasts are getting tender xx


----------



## kelsey111

oh thats good hun hope it all works xx

no idea hun i dont have ovulation sticks so :/ 1-2 days i prob will ovulate


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm on CD13 but don't ovulate until CD 19 so in my most fertile week I suppose, I will use the OPKs this week and see if I get a positive, if I don't then I may start to worry!

I've just had a chill out day, watching desperate housewives I've recorded the last 6 weeks to watch a chunk together, Coz I hate when it gets to the end and they leave you hanging ha x


----------



## jennievictora

Just had hair cut :) looks really nice badly needed ends of of for meal with family n bf really excited atm :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Enjoy yourself Jen! 
I'm just watching a film with my legs up hehe 
X


----------



## jennievictora

lmao iv just got back my lils sisters prom tomrrow night :) soaps tonight and going see if there any vids on the op i might be having :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've never been to a prom! Wish I had. 
We've been in allday, but I feel chilled out now, hubby back to work tomorrow and I go back to work Sunday. 
I defo needed some time off x


----------



## jennievictora

iv enjoyed last few days been pampered n feel so happy atm hopefully should get it soon as they said if not had letter by the end july i need to ring in x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So you could have your surgery before the august date you said, or is it defo on that day? 
I need to have my fringe cut again as the last person didn't do it right and I'd really like to have a pedicure soon, as I've never had 1, want to have it before we go away x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah pedis are nice to have done its so annoying when someone doesnt do your hair right nope it will be 17 august but its not long cos its july tmz and iv got have my scan first :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh sorry your waiting on the scan appointment, thats what i think i was getting confused with.

yeah im not happy with my hair cut really but she styled it curly after and i just didnt realise and then i didnt want to go back, its not my normal place i go, my friend booked it as we needed 1 desperately.

i want to spend some moneyyyyy!! ha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol i had my hair cut tday featherd round face and long layers looks really nice feels really short even tho its not lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah even if its a few inches off the bottom when you 1st wash your hair you can fell the difference of length i always think anyway xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah def iv only had an inch maybe 2 of but feels really soft :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

did you have a good meal out? 

hubby is going to do the diet with me, so makes it easier, we have done well, done 2 days now, its just when i go back to work, i need to be super organised and bring in all the food i will eat or ill end up eating cakes!!


----------



## jennievictora

yeah had a burger nom as my cheat day treat brought loads fruit today so back on it tommrow :)
def give yourself a cheat day wil help keep you on track :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i will defo have some things every now and then or id go mad! i just love food, it makes me happy, some people dont understand that, but thats me all over ha x


----------



## jennievictora

and me i love my grub but my appetitae is quite small now used be lot bigger x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

that sounds great. i need that ha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol iv found some lovley pjs im tempted to get for my op pink winnie the pooh ones in sale at debenhams 11 pound for set :) may look in store tho as postage is 3.99 :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thats the thing there cheap but when you put post on top its not, defo look in store.

are you nervous?
i was nervous just going for my consultation as ive never been into hospital before for anything so it makes me nervous x


----------



## jennievictora

i always get a bit nervous iam a little but more looking forward to it i quite like havin genral anesthic lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ha id be cacking myself, but you know its for a very very good cause x


----------



## kelsey111

:happydance: my snow suit came :cloud9: it was £3 posted is so nice and furry :D
 



Attached Files:







SDC13110.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9









SDC13112.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thats great for 3 quid posted hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

one born every minute is on, im watching eastenders 1st so i can skip all the adverts, im so impatient.
Another 1 of my friends is about to pop soon, shes got such a perfect bump!


----------



## jennievictora

Aww its lovley you got such a good bargain you should look at car boots iv had someovley stuf there :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i think ive got about 5 pram suit things now! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

one born every minute isnt as annoying this week xx


----------



## jennievictora

i just finshed watching that love one born but iam prefering the british one :/ i think iv got 4 snow suits but 2 i think are diff sizes my most recent purchses was 6-9 months my mom n bf said this babys goin be born in the summer you watch lmao x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

your baby will be born in summer they think?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

if i fall this month it will be due the 30th march x


----------



## jennievictora

they said cos iv got few winter clothes it will be just my luck for it to be born in summer in jokey way lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well you can save it for the next one ha x


----------



## kelsey111

just watched one born every minute usa for the first time loved it the ladies didnt seem to make so much fuss as the uk ladies lol xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You right about the fuss but all of them have epidurals!! 

We dont get a choose til the labour progresses further along x


----------



## jennievictora

Think you can put in your birth plan If u want one i think il have it cos means you can rest and they dont use as much as they used 2 so u can still feel it :)


----------



## nautegesocks

just to let you know uk ladies the disney store have a half price sale on all baby clothes i may have brought a few bits today x x x


----------



## jennievictora

Ooh This online or instore i love Disney x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies,

How are we?

We I'm feeling a lil down today, CD18 and no peak just a high ! Last month I peaked CD18 & 19. Hubby reckons I'll peak tomorrow, I hope he's right !!

I've had heaps and heaps of ewcm though, esp over the last 2 days, I feel like I've pee'd myself lol. So surely that's a good sign that I will indeed ovulate?

I feel pretty poop today, I haven't slept properly for the past 6 nights so it's catching up on me and I'm getting a cold. I'm in work today covering for my manager as she's sick but it's so quiet today so trying to think of things to do so the day passes by quicker.

Sorry for the moan :hugs:

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh babe ul hopefully get your high soon like hubby says, and the water like ewcm sounds promising, I hate the water feeling tho it's horrible. 

Hubby back at work today and I think I'm going to get my hair cut if I can get a late appointment, and may see if my friend wants to go town with the baby. She's a photographer, you should like her page on Facebook and have a look at some of the baby photos! Omg she has photographed some gorgeous ones x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh it's lovehonourandparty.com or you could look at her website at the babies! Always makes me so broody when she posts them up, but I have to look! X


----------



## jennievictora

rant away hun sometimes we all need a moan this ttc is hard work x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I came over feeling all sick awhile ago and have a very bad tum. Not sure if it's the new diet and I have ibs but I've got seroius stomach pains, I really wanted to have my hair cut! I can't leave the house yet x


----------



## jennievictora

have you taken anything for it hun i know if i eat loads of fruit n veg when not had a lot of it i get stomach pain x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im not going to take anything yet, im just having water and let it run its cause, or whatever they say like that ha, yeah i think it could be change of diet and coz of my ibs im reacting to it, it will stop soon, and i need to go buy hubby a birthday card for the week x


----------



## kelsey111

i think i might have ovulated last nite! not to sure had a lil cramp .. 

what are we all up 2 2nite? im having OH's brother over and our neighbours for a wii chinese and drinks night :D OH keeps saying lets get drunk and have :sex: that seems to work for every1 else :haha: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ha yeah thats all you hear, get pissed get pregnant, that prob wouldnt work. maybe its coz your not thinking about it when your drunk.

both hubby and i are meant to be giving blood tonight but im not going to , as have to have the progesterone tests soon and they told me last time, 6 months ago i shouldnt give blood to have all the energy i need for ttc and still not pregnant!! xx


----------



## kelsey111

well were going to give it a go :haha: i havent been drunk in months loool this should be fun . the diet is out the window for 2day i deserve a treat :D

my sis has her gender scan next friday :happydance: 
bubbs is such a lil fighter after all the probs my sis has had and still having. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah why not enjoy yuorself love!!

oh whats up with your sister and baby? everything ok i hope.

my brothers gf whos pregnant has told him she wants a break, i think they spend too much time together but who knows what will happen now x


----------



## jennievictora

hav fun kelsey iv not brink drunk for ages dont take very much tho lol i had have my blood tests yesterday took 3 vials think one see what blood group for when have my op x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

me neither and same it doesnt take much to get my drunk, depends what im drinking. its my 26th birthday on 23rd july so ill be having a night out, but would love to be pregnant on my birthday, id find out a few days before my birthday if i was or not x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

so can i just ask a question, do you think you ovulate exactly 7 days before your peroid is due?? x


----------



## kelsey111

my sis had to have an op and there was 70% chance she would loose the baby 
but all ok now
and my sis cought mrsa from the hosp


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh god!! Well glad it's ok now x

I got my ultrasound appointment through, it's the 11th July, so that's really quick! Was really surprised x


----------



## jennievictora

gld your sis is bit better hopefully finding out if girl or boy will left her spirts
i went to asda today and brought baba2be 2 presants :D in the sale i got these for 3pound :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ohhh what did you get,
im so bored tonight!! been in the flat for 2 days now,


----------



## jennievictora

bugger link didnt work try again :/keeps sayn invalid file :( i got winnie the pooh pjs for four pound and a newborn jacket with thumper on it £3.00 got both for 7 pound :)


----------



## jennievictora

if you look on asda website there on there


----------



## mummy.wannabe

send it to my facebook


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ill have a look online xx what you doing tonight x


----------



## jennievictora

im not up 2 nythn tell you what il send it to you on fb dying show you :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im looking through website havent found it yet ha


----------



## jennievictora

lol sometimes hard find bits they put the jacket in girls and tbh a boy could wear it its unisex colours x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hayley they say your meant to ovulate 14 days before the first day of your cycle.

CD 19 and I got my peak :happydance: so the next 48 hours are my most fertile. They say you ovulate on your second peak which will be tomorrow.

I'm soooo happy to be ovulating again.

well I've just been woken to a phone call to ho into work as my manager is sick again ! I have 3 XXX waxes in ... I hate them.

Feeling so lousy and run down and it's throwing it down here !

cxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So why do they do day 21 progesterone bloods? 
The doctor said aslong as the bloods are taken given 2 days before or after ovulation they can tell if I have, 
I'm confused ha x

Yay for the peak, see knew you'd get 1 x 
So your next few nights are going to be busy x


----------



## jennievictora

woop glad you got your peak hun :D


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm not sure about the bloods :shrug:

Yep DTD as soon as I got in from work about 4 this afternoon then had a nanna nap as the Aussies call them. I might try and DTD twice tomorrow what do you think ?? I usually just do it once a day.

I'm exhausted at the mo, I slept for 11.5 hours last night and another 1.5 hours this afternoon.

What are we all up to over the weekend? 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

im not up to much it wont harm to do it twice in one day as long as he dont have a low sperm count x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow over 11 hours you must have been tired and needed it! 
It won't hurt to do it twice, surely the 2nd time you do it, there will be less good sperm but still more than just doing it once, aslong as you don't do it all the time, but nows the best time so good luck! 

I'm Apartently in my most fertile week but ww will see if I get a positive, I thought I saw a very faint line yesterday so hopefully get a positive soon x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm so bored I want to do something but we can't decide! Might go have a look around time and I'm back to work tomorrow x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bought some maternity Jean shorts in dorophy Perkins and they are so comfy!! X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ye you're right about BD'ing hun ! 

Fingers crossed for you this week !! Lots of :sex:

I'm just watching corrie , was hoping to Skype my family but they've got family and friends round for a BBQ.

Hubby and I are off for a walk tomorrow, then to watch transformers 3 then out for dinner before I'm back on my healthy eating Monday!

Oooo on corrie it's David's and Kylie's wedding ... I wonder if she'll turn up !! But sshhhh don't tell me lol.

xx


----------



## jennievictora

:o your so far behind with corrie hun iv just watched final destination 4 awsome films :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

About 4 months I think. Emmerdale is wayyy behind, what's shoeing here now I was watching before I came. So it must be about 11 months behind.

xx


----------



## jennievictora

:o its mad really that your so behind and i always think wow talking to you know its nealry five past 4 on saturday and is it sunday over there now for you ?


----------



## MissyMoo88

Yep it's 12.40am. I've just got into bed I'm so tired. I'm cramping and my boobs are sore ... seems to be a sure ovulation sign for me ... I know I shouldn't complain hey ! 

You're all from down south aren't you? I'm from the north west, from lancashire. My hubby is from down south, from hertfordshire.

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

Im from the west midlands :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm down south, was it you who said your hubby was from welwyn. 

I only watch eastenders, so haven't a clue about corrie or emmerdale. 

We have just bought alladan ha so going to watch that. 

Would you have sex everyday now, or every other? X


----------



## jennievictora

do you mean disneys one iv got that lol nah my bf from same area :) tbh id do it every day twice if poss x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No I think cheryls hubby uses to live near me, I think she said. 
Yeah disneys aladin, and I got the princess and the frog, people say tangled is really good! 

Tesco had a Disney sale today on everything Disney baby clothes and DVDs x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And in your fertile week you would try everyday, ok ha I've done it everyday for 4 days so far, didn't know if I should do everyday or every other now, I'm not as tired as I've been off work ha x

And random question, does everyone check there cervix? 

I saw a post of people talking about it and I didn't really know where inside it was. And why we would be checking it?? Or am I being stupid ha is it just to check for cervical mucus??

They said look on this website that they posted ha and it's just pictures of people's cervix, it looks like a doughnut! Well I know where it is now ha x

Website was my beautiful cervix


----------



## jennievictora

I have tangled its brill :) i dont check my cervix i tried find it but am never sure If found it lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's slightly further away than your fingers can reach, and it's like the shape of a sma doughnut with a hole in the middle x weird


----------



## jennievictora

Hmm not sure If can be faffed tbh lol would love to have at my ovaries If they do that op tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ha 
I'm wondering what we will see on ultra sound will be be able to make out what some stuff is.

Anyway I'm off to bed, got some business to attend to ha and 1st day back at work in the morning xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i hope so i had one done when was 16 cant renember much bout it tho anyway have fun hun n good night :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

They check the cervix to see the position of it. I think if it's high your fertile *I think* I don't check mine though !

Ye was my hubby who's from welwyn.

Any of you interest in tennis? My brother-in-law is playing at Wimbledon, in the junior double finals. We went to Wimbledon last year to watch him. He goes all round the world playing. I must admit tennis bores me lol. I do watch George though.

Just DTD got my legs in the air. Determined to catch my egg ! 

We only BD every other day, I've read/been told that's best. We do it every other day until I get my first peak then BD on my two peak days. But going to do it twice today. They say when you get your 2 peaks on the CBFM you 'usually' ovulate on the second day.

I'm going to try my best not to symptom spot in my 2ww!!

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't watch the tennis to be honest but I was waiting for eastenders the other night and did watch Murray and federa, don't know how to spell this name, 

Oh this cervix checking and excm checking and OPKs testing, god there's so much. Wish I didn't have to bother with all that, 
We have had a lot of sex lately Coz I'm not so tired at nights. So whilst I feel like it we will do it. 

I'm cd16 so should ovulate soon I hope x 

I'm feeling quite positive this month, so far anyway x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Fingers crossed for you !!

We've just watched transformer 3 in 3D, amazing film ! Now off out for dinner :)

When I had my first scan it was just a normal ultrasound. Then one I've just had to check my ovaries and womb was an internal ultrasound (baseline scan) He showed me my womb and ovaries on the baseline scan.

Told hubby not to stress me out haha told him these next 6-10 days are important and I need to stay relaxed !! 

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

Morning Ladies well i am cd 14 and we have :sex: everynight since cd5!!! lol 

ive tried the every other night for months nothing worked yet so weve had a lot of fun this month!! ;) and still going strong :rofl: 
xx


----------



## jennievictora

lmao i wondered where you had been now we know lol :sex:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ok so what does this 1st scan show? 

Did you have fun at the beach Kelsey? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Jees I can't remember now. I think they look at your ovaries just from a different view.

We've tried everyday, so this is our second month trying every other day expect for my two peaks and last high. We've :sex: twice today.

This could be our first proper chance ... We know 100% I've ovulated and we've had sex alot ... please god let this be it !!

I'm going to stay positive !! We have a busy few weeks so hoping that keeps my mind off things ... working, got our appointment at the hospital thursday, also our third wedding anniversary Thursday, going away Friday & Saturday night, going for a spa day with a friend on next tuesday, Christmas in July next Thursday then a BBQ at friends next Saturday afternoon :) that Saturday will be when af will be due, I hope it'll be good news for me and my hubby !!!!!

So a question for you all ... When & who would you tell??

I'd tell my mum, dad and bro straight away ! Also you guys :) depending on the timing I'd have to tell his mum (TUT - SIGH) as she's planning on visiting next march so I'd have to tell her not to book get flights if this is my month. If not I'm not telling his mum til 8-12 weeks as she'll tell the family and I know people his sister knows and don't particularly like my brother-in-laws gf (she's a two faced lying bitch) I've made sure his family don't even know we're trying. I'd also tell my 2 best friends in the uk straight away. I do like the idea of just me and hubby knowing for a week or two though ... our little secret lol.

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah i had a great time topped up my tan ;) the water was bloody freezing but my neice wouldnt get out of it so i was in there for ages untill she decided it was 2 cold lol bless her

id tell OHjames you lot then his dad then my mum and dad and all my brothers and sisters and my neighbour lol were really good mates even tho she is 50! lol Then every1 else till 12 weeks after then scan xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I'd tell Lawrence and you 3 1st!! 

It depends, if I get my positive this month it will be a few days before we go away with laws family, so I'd have to tell hid mum dad, sister and her fiancé as we all going away together. I'd tell my 2 best friends too. 

I'd tell my mum and brother. 

Then leave it a few weeks and tell my dad and stepmum. 

That's all my close family, and some other family numbers cousins, there's a lot of us, and aunties I'd tell as close to 12 weeks as I could without them guessing, as they ask me now!

I work with about 10girls who I get on with very well and they know were trying, so they keep asking me, I'd find it hard not to tell them! 

That's a lot of people id tell actually oops!! But I don't believe if you tell people it will go wrong, I think that's rubbish! 
If it did happen then it wasn't meant to be I say x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I just know his brothers gf is bitchy enough to be happy if I were to miscarry as she's trying and has been for 2 years. They've not been to get checked out yet, she had a very bad case of clamidia, they both did, and he smokes loads, weed too ... arrr well none of my business. 

I've got cramps, wonder if I'm just realising my egg, I've had sore breasts since yesterday but really sore tonight. If I am realising my egg now I've done all I can, as we won't :sex: tomorrow morning, hubby's up at 5am and I'm up at 8. Do you think maybe we should have a quickie?? Hhmmm !!! We've :sex: yesterday and twice today and obv during the week too. 

It's 11.30pm here, so sleepy going to try and get some sleep, the winds knocking hard at the window tonight.

Night ladies

xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

To conceive, you must have intercourse during your fertile time. You are most fertile a few days prior to ovulation and up to 24 hours after ovulation. Although Sperm can live up to six days in fertile quality cervical fluid, it typically only lives about three days. The ovum can live up to 24 hours but typically only lives up to 6-12 hours.*

Timing Intercourse
It is important to time intercourse at least 12 hours before ovulation. Sperm usually reach the fallopian tube and the egg within minutes after intercourse however, sperm need about 12 hours in your uterus before they can fertilize the egg in a special process called capacitation. This is the maturation process within the female reproductive tract by which spermatozoa become capable of fertilization. That's why the best time to make love is the day before and the day of ovulation.

-----

The Internet confuses the hell out of me , just read this ...


My RE told me that the pain is when you estregen levels go up (before ovulation) not when you release the egg.


... I've not got a clue :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: xx


----------



## jennievictora

hey all been to the car boot today got some nice bits brought a winie pooh lamp shade which the girl forgot to put the ring in the bag with it but my mum said shes got one so can use that :) got an eletric sterilieser was a fiver knocked man down to 3 pound or 3.50 cant renmber which lol got a lovley xmas baby grow with matching hat think its 6-9 months :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw all sounds good! 

And Cheryl I think you've done enough love, let's just keep fingers crosses for you xx

Sounds like you have good a busy few weeks to keep you entertained so try enjoy it and it should fly by x


----------



## jennievictora

My bf mum n dad and you lot would be first to know:) mum brought me a white mothercare knitted blanket cant wait hold baba in it ooh n got lovley xmas baby grow n hat to match x


----------



## jennievictora

Already told u bout Xmas outfit i forgot lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Put up pics when you can, I'll be going to the car boot this Sunday as I'm off work, I've had to work the past 6 Sunday's!


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah not got cam atm but will try sort somthing out x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah ul have a lil Collection to put up.


----------



## jennievictora

Yea got loads now :) runnin low on roon but dont want it in loft :/


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies. Sorry not been on here much been busy ;)... 

How are you all??

Im fine no ovulation pains this month. so now in the 2ww :/ xx


----------



## jennievictora

good luck kelsey :D i hate waiting for things waiting for my letter from hospital only went thursday so prob get it end this week next week x


----------



## MissyMoo88

We're in the 2ww together Kelsey .

Well no :sex: for us today, hubby's under the weather bless him.

Can't wait to see your pics jennie.

I'm snuggled on the sofa watching corrie :) xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm back at boring work today! 
We DTD again last night, really feel we've stepped up this month so fingers crossed! But shouldn't get my hopes up Coz I don't know if I ovulate. I'd love to get my positive before I have to go through all these tests x

Got emergency dentist appointment for 3, I really need a filling, everytime I eat or drink the pain from that tooth, I can feel it in my head, maybe a nerves exposed! X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well I just rang the UK doctors to ask if they'd prescribe me metformin while I'm 'travelling' lol !

Hubby and I have said we think we'll stay on Metformin (I have 2 months left in the pantry) and then when we have ran out we'll try clomid. 

As far as I know clomid just makes you ovulate ye?? Does it make you ovulate any stronger?? (I'll ask the doc on thursday at our appointment) Metformin is making me ovulate so might aswel save oursleves $750 !

Hope you get your tooth sorted out Hayley ! And are you in the 2ww now too?

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm cd17 and not done a OPK today, don't think I've ovulated yet, there's no signs of it. 

So we hopefully going to try still having sex everyday and hope foe the best. 

I'm just at the dentist, it will be a 2 min appintment and book me in for a filling, that will be my 3rd 1. Naughty girl ha x

Yeah you say you ovulate cheryl so not point going to clomid really, might aswell stick at what your on, and this could be your month anyway xx


----------



## jennievictora

if metformin makes you ovulate hun id stick with that :) i went horse riding today was lovley in the sun had nice day :) also got my letter for my smear got way to many people needing look at my lady parts :blush: atm lmao


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah my smear test can wait untill all this is sorted out i think, do they still do it if your pregnant?

just got back from sign langauge, only 4 more weeks left and then have my monday night back ha x


----------



## jennievictora

nah i asked about that and they dont do it if your pregnant was hopin id be pregnant by time it was due tbh :cry: jus found out iv got dentist tommrow :cry: i hate the dentist we always seem get our teeth done around same time lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah we sure do! 
Another Girl I went to school with is having a baby, she announced she's 9 weeks on Facebook today! Random! 

I just want to be pregnant! 
No sex tonight, ww both not in the mood! So best do it tomorrow x


----------



## jennievictora

And me hun i cant bear it when people announce it and inside you think when is it going be me :(


----------



## MissyMoo88

I was gonna go for my smear on Friday but had to work late. It'll be my first one eek !! I'll wait to see if af shows then book another.

I know the feeling ladies !! I look around my house and think I just wanna see baby things. I had my client in on Saturday, she's due in 6 weeks with a baby boy, and seeing het bump and she kept stroking her bump you could just tell she already had so much love for her baby boy ... I want to feel that !! 

Just the thought of af showing, again, depresses me !!!

Researched last night, clomid makes you release more than one egg do more chance of conception, it also helps you produce more mature eggs. So will have to talk with my doctor on Thursday.

Ive got a terrible migraine today :( but don't want to take anything just incase.

Well I best do the hovering before hubby gets home.

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I was gonna go for my smear on Friday but had to work late. It'll be my first one eek !! I'll wait to see if af shows then book another.

I know the feeling ladies !! I look around my house and think I just wanna see baby things. I had my client in on Saturday, she's due in 6 weeks with a baby boy, and seeing het bump and she kept stroking her bump you could just tell she already had so much love for her baby boy ... I want to feel that !! 

Just the thought of af showing, again, depresses me !!!

Researched last night, clomid makes you release more than one egg do more chance of conception, it also helps you produce more mature eggs. So will have to talk with my doctor on Thursday.

Ive got a terrible migraine today :( but don't want to take anything just incase. 

Well I best do the hovering before hubby gets home.

xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I want to rub my bump! Im so looking forward to having a bump! A celebration to be fat, hell yeah ha!!


----------



## MissyMoo88

Haha true !! 

I want a nice big bump :) 

... I wish I knew when that would be (sigh)

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bet we moan about a big bump if we get it, but the look ok a big bump, that's what I want! 
My friend was tiny and what little of it she had she covered up! 
I'm wearing tops that show it x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I want a nice big bump so that everyone knows I'm pregnant lol !! I'll show mine off too :) if this is my month I'll be due at the end of mar h so I'll have to deal with 40 degrees plus heat in summer (I bet I'll moan then ha) but I can pop on a tankini and head to the beach :) xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I'd miss our summer, not sure if we are going to have much summer left now anyway! 

Got to get ready for work so will speak to you all later xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm off for a nap to try shift this terrible migraine :( 

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well girls hubby and I are off away for the weekend for our third wedding anniversary and I'm wondering whether to have a few drinks?? I'll be 5-6dpo and not just that I said we were off booze to get ready for clomid. But we have a spa bath and would love to have a couple of glasses of bubbly in there with hubby and we're surrounded by bars and restaurants ! Part of me thinks it'll be nice to let my hair down for once but then I think but what if this is my month or if not what happens if I mess it up for my first round of clomid !!! 

I dunno what to do ... Opinions please !! 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

id go for it hun a couple of drinks wont harm you and even if you was pregnant in the first few weeks the baby dont share the moms blood supply so id go n enjoy yourself.
i survied the dentist had my first injection in gums :/ teeth really aching now :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'd have a few glasses of bubbly!! It will be fine x

Enjoy yourself!! Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The Injections in the mouth are horrible aren't they Jen x

I didn't have to have another filling. He said it's because of my wisdom teeth pushing it and I'm eating too much fruit! 
So got to use sensodyne. What I meant to eat then ha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol cant win can you lol well i was really nervous about havin the needle in my mouth but it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be cos you know when you get worked up about how much itl hurt and then you think oh wasnt to bad lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Im on anti boitics as I've had cystitis for a few weeks now, I don't like to keep going to the doctors, but when I go I get a few things at once. 
I needed to go because I'm going to the toilet every half hour and there's hardly anything there and was worrying about having my scan and not being able to bear having a full bladder and then id get sent home. 

The doctor said I wouldn't be able to get a full bladder with cystitis so glad I'm sorting it now! 
It's my hubby's birthday tomorrow and his mum and sister are seeing take that so ww going round for dinner tonight! Hubby and I are going out for a nice meal tomorrow! 

Has your migraine gone Cheryl? 

Happy birthday to your fiancé Kelsey! Hope you have a good night xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your up late Cheryl? You ok? X


----------



## jennievictora

happy birthday to your bf kelsey :) meeting my b mate tmz not seen her for a while and she bringing her little boy he 7 months old :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw ul be broody! Does she know your trying? X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah she knows we are trying lookn forward to seein her n little boy hmmm feel bit lost atm cos iv just got wait for things :( and im so impaitent whem want somthing i want it now lol x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Helloooo,

I was up late last night, was gone 4am when I last looked at the clock then was awake at 8 for work ! My boobs keep distrurbing my sleep too, they're so damn sore. 

Feeling exhausted, weak and achy ... hope I'm not getting sick :( I had a client booked in for a massage today and I just had no strength while massaging her :(

Day off tomorrow, I'm having my hair and nails done then at the hospital at 3.30 for our appointment to get all our results and see what's next ... I'm so nervous !!!!

xx


----------



## jennievictora

Aww pamper your self hun bout the way you feelin could be a bfp sign iv had my appointment for scan 28 july :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

I doubt it will be my BFP ... never is :(

That's only 3 weeks away :) yay !!

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's got to be our turn at some point! 

I'm off for 4 days now so looking forward to that. It's hubby's birthday today so off out for a meal tonight x

My scan is on monday so that's come round quick and so will yours x


----------



## jennievictora

heya had such lovey day saw my mates baby hes lovley had a cuddle with him made me super broody hes at the ages where he amazed by his fingers and intrested in things :) yeah i think it will come round fast as its only next week not doing anything week after got smear :( and week after got my scan whicn according to my leaflet the use the internal thing to see the ovareies :/ x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I had that done the other week, tad uncomfortable !

Well I went to sleep at about 10.30 and woke up at 3.30 and wide awake now :( 

Hubby just woke up and said he keeps dreaming I was in labour and we had a baby boy :) bless him ! I've had 3 dreams of death in the past week :( one was my own death, then hubby's and brothers and then last night of someone I don't know particulary well ... Weirdo !! Lol. 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

what time is it over there hun ? is the internal scan painfull? those dreams can be a sign of anxiety iv had dreams like that if im worried or stressed il have a funny dream x


----------



## MissyMoo88

It's 4.40am :(

It was uncomfortable when he was trying to find my ovaries and pressed on them, that was all, I kept tensing up so hurt more. 

I'm wondering if I'm awake because I have my appointment today and I'm. Little nervous of our results :shrug:

I'll be bloody happy when all this is over I tell thee !

xx


----------



## jennievictora

ooh good luck not that you need it let us know how it goes is it sperm sample results n bloods ? yikes early there then lol x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks Hun, ye SA , bloods etc! They were all ok last time we had them done , I pray they are this time. I'll find out if I have pcos too.

We've decided we're going to go for clomid if they recommend it been though I'm ovulating on metformin. Hoping they'll start me on it as soon as my next cycle which is due on the 16th.

I best try and get back to sleep, I'm up in 3 hours to go abd get my hair and nails done.

It's my third wedding anniversary today :) 

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

congratulations hun. good luck for your results let us know how it goes asap :)


----------



## jennievictora

of to bed now girls night :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope everything goes ok Cheryl, and happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Just waiting to Skype hubby's mum then will update you on my appointment.

Hope you're all well!

xx


----------



## jennievictora

okay hun lookin forward to hearing about hope it went well for you :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope it's good news x


----------



## jennievictora

anyone elses facebook playing up :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

no babe why what is your doing x


----------



## jennievictora

wouldent let me log in sayn it was down due to site maintance but seems be working again now :s x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

anyone watch the sexluplets the other night, the lady had 6 after a round of clomid x


----------



## jennievictora

i only saw a bit of it they saw with clomid theres a risk of multipiles told me that lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah coz it realeases more good egg x


----------



## jennievictora

id love twins but be happy with one when held my friends baby was thinking im so ready for this :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i would but we bloody hard work

im ready to be a mum but know there are so many times a head of stress and lack of sleep etc 
you know when they cry and you have to go through the whole list to see whats wrong, and then just holding them whilst they cry coz there fighting there sleep, i know all of it but still going to be hard x


----------



## MissyMoo88

P**SED OFF !!! I just wrote a huge reply telling you all about my appointment and lost it !!!!! AARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right ...

My mum told me about that programme when I rang her about my appointment, she said "Chez I don't mean to worry you but me and your dad watched a programme about clomid and ..." lol bless her.

Today we saw the best fertility specialist in South Australia, he was lovely :)

I was so nervous about hubbys SA, as I was worried he'd started smoking again and not told me (he gave up two years ago when we got his semen checked and it was low, he gave up and 4 months later his sperm was all ok) but to my relief his swimmers are all ok, docs happy and he has over 35 million. All his bloods were ok too.

All my bloods were ok too, even the one for pcos, but the doc still addressed it as 'suspected' pcos because of the follicles I had present at my baseline scan, but he said he's not worried about it and said no more. I told him I had put myself back on metformin so he's advised me to come off it and go for a blood test on Tuesday to check my sugar levels I think for when I am pregnant incase of diabetes and to see if I need to stay on Metformin. So I have to fast then have one lot of blood in the morning, then they'll give me a sugary drink then 2 hours later take more blood.

So doc says to me ... well you're only young, you're ...23? I have lots of patients so much older than you. So we have lots of time, we can take things nice and slow. So hubby said well we've been trying 2 years (small white lie) and it feels like forever. I agreed with hubby so the doc said so when would you like a baby? Now? Next year? So I said well I'd love to be pregnant this month. Doc said arrrr ok, lets get on with it then. And right there and then grabbed his pad and wrote me a prescription for CLOMID :happydance:

So I have to start on 25mg ... yep 25mg, I have to split my tablets in half. One reason being he is '98%' sure this dose will work and another being my mums a twin (EEKKKKK) So I take 25mg, once a day one days 5-9. Then on day 16 (I think-the nurse will call me to say when) I will have a scan to see my follicle('s) doc said I should have one big follicle and he'll give us the go ahead to 'start shooting' but if I have two or more he'll tell us not to have sex.

He told us to have sex every 2-3 days so that sperm can replenish. He said sperm thats there 2 days prior to ovulation tends usually to be the sperm that gets the egg.

I am so happy ! I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders ! I feel relaxed and positive. Obviously I am still holding out for my BFP this month. 

AND it's only costing us $300 not $750 phewwww !

So there's my story, I think that's everything. Now I'm looking forward to going away tomorrow night, spending time with my hubby, eating and :sex: then Monday starting healthy eating with lots of fruit and veg.

I've had some cramps today, mainly on my left side and I can not get comfy at all ... but I am NOT symptom spotting !!

Any plans for the weekend?

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

wow that all sounds great!! and hope you get your positive before you have to go through that, but if its not then at least the doctor has high hopes for you xx

now you can go away and enjoy yourself and have a few glasses of bubbly xx

ive been chilling at home alday and watched way to much tele, stuff ive recorded over the last 3 nights so making hubby a nice dinner x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks hun. And no bubbly for us. We've stayed off alcohol for about 4-6 weeks now and will be on clomid in 2 weeks so no point throwing it all away :) We'll have a great time anyways !! I can feel the stress has lifted already :)

What are you making for dinner?

I wanted to watch corrie but I've talked for too long to my mum on skype so I best get into bed, it's midnight here and I have work in the morning :( so wanted the day off but another day another dollar hey ! 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww so glad it went well your doctor sounds really helpfull :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks hun :) im happy and doc yap is lovely ! Can't wait to see if af shows or not now, if it doesn't atleast I can give clomid a try :)

I haven't seen Kelsey on here for a few days ... 

xx


----------



## kelsey111

Hey im here lol sorry not been on alot not really sure why :/ in due on end of next week so will see what happersn hope ur all ok xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ive made Greek moussaka, it looks and smells lovely! 

I'm cd20 and don't think I've ovulated yet, having a few pains on my left side but not as strong as I normally get them. 

Are well now your going to be super relaxed and you know what will be happening if af shows up! But you know we always have our fingers crossed for us all. 

Yes where are you Kelsey hope your ok x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I wondered if you Went away for your fiancé birthday, hope you been ok anyway and we wish you luck too x
You and Cheryl will find out a bit before I do x


----------



## kelsey111

no just havent been on the comp alot Im fine :sex: so much this month its unreall lol prob why im 2 tired to come on here :haha: my sis finds out whats she's having 2 moz :happydance: ill let u all no xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah same here I feel like we've put a lot of effort into this months trying! 
Yes let us know what's she's having x


----------



## jennievictora

good luck to all of you nice to see you back here kelsey not same without you x


----------



## jennievictora

just watching one born every minute :) and was on baby centre and a girl saying how she hates beeing pregnant and that she knows shes goin resent the baby when its born :cry: felt like screaming at her x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

God sake! So annoying and unfair, why they have to write stuff like that x


----------



## jennievictora

she was sayn she was on pill when fell pregnant but if you know you dont want kids she could of got sterilised if she feels so strongly bout havn babys x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Or had an arbortion Coz why should that baby we born and not loved!
Hopefully when it's born she will change her mind x


----------



## jennievictora

hopefully i think shes split from the dad so makes you wonder if thats anyhtn do with it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's not fair and there's too many cases like that. 
My brother bought his pram for there baby tonight, makes me want to be pregnant so much, she's starting to show a little bump x


----------



## jennievictora

aww a girl iv got on my fb is six months pregnant and it makes me sad cos i feel like its takn soo long and as i said to my bf its unfair that other people can have as many kids as they want yet because we have fertilty treatment its not your descion anymore :(


----------



## kelsey111

Hey ladies, how are we all, im just having a break from house work to have a bit of lunch, God this month i dont think i have ever had so much :sex:!! everynight so far and some times twice, he must of slippted somthing in my drink :haha: i hope we get the :bfp: this month xx and u all do aswell of course :dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We have done it nearly every night bar 2 nights I weren't feeling good, we have both felt really into it this month and it's been great! I still haven't ovulated yet so carrying on still. 
Really hope because we have made so much effort this month that we have such a good chance this month xx


----------



## jennievictora

good luck to all of you when you testing ? x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I know I'm away with hubs and I'm not a loser honestly but I've popped on ... well I don't know why. Maybe for your opinion.

Ok ... I mentioned yesterday I was having cramps, mainly on my right side, boobs are so fricking sore and about 9am this morning I had a brown spot. I thought I'd see more during the day but nope. We just :sex: and I felt no pain or anything and went to the loo to see blood, wasn't bright red but it was ... erm ... mixed with his swimmers (sorryyyy) it's now like a medium/dark red. Surely af isn't 8 days early !!!

I feel a little bit worried but most of all I wanna know what it is and why. I suppose I'll just see if I've still got it tomorrow.

For a funny story ... hubby and I had got out the spa bath (at about 11pm) and was about to :sex: when the fire alarm went off haha hubby was like nah I'm staying so I said see ya then I'm not gonna die. So we got changed, grabbed our phones, house and car keys and his wallet and made our way down stairs to be greeted by FOUR fire engines and a guy who had burnt his TOAST ! I found it highly amusing and couldn't stop laughing but Ste was not impressed hahahaha !! ... Could only happen to us lol!

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I don't know babe couldn't tell you, sounds bait weird, let's hope it spotting, if you don't normally have it a week before your due on.you didn't have to take any pills to make you come on you?

I'd be the same and prob pop on here for a bit, only takes a few mins,and when your on your phone its 1 click and you can see if there's a message , hope you enjoying it x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Nope not taken anything as my cycles have been 32 days regular. :shrug: I'll just see what the morning brings.

Love being away and spending time just us, hoping it'll be the last time :)

Any plans for the weekend?

xx


----------



## kelsey111

my sis couldnt find out the sex of bubbs its breach so she has another scan on the 26th to get all the mesurments ect but all looks fine xx :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah it will be your last year so make the most of it!! Ha 

I'm off this weekend not much planned, going to see another mortgage adviser tomorrow, there's a music festival this weekend we may meet up with friends at that and will go car boot if weather is ok. 

Oh Kelsey what a shame but she will know soon x


----------



## jennievictora

aww thats a shame maybe the bubs want to suprise her :) just watchn the soaps :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im bit bored tonight, im watching what i want and hubby in the bedroom watching a film x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sorry ladies this has been the first chance I've had to reply.

Well nothing today :shrug: so will see how the next few days go.

I can't tell you how incredibly relaxed I feel about ttc since my appointment on Thursday :) it's amazing because I'm such a worrier and tend to think wayyy to much about anything and everything.

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend. We're just getting ready to go out to eat at a lovely Greek place by the sea :)

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's so nice to hear, that your relaxed and hopefully Coz of that ull get your positive. 

We just chilling today and got a mortgage adviser at 3. I love the zoo pictures Cheryl, we loved steve Irvines zoo 1 of the best I've been too xx


----------



## jennievictora

morning girls ooh im tired this morning dunno whats up with me but last 2 days slept right through till ten in morning im norm up for 9 at latest :o and i just feed the bird and put her food in the fridge instead of cupboard lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ha what bird you got? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm hoping we will get told we can get a house earlier than expected and that will make Lawrence much happier if I get pregnant x


----------



## jennievictora

good luck with your appointment shes a parakeet white with red beak drivn me mad this morning tho sqakwed alll morning :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't think I could have a bird , my cats are noisy enough running round the flat like mad things, chasing each other, 1 cat the boy is fat and so clumbsy, he sounds like an elephant ha 

Got my scan Monday and so glad my cystitis Is finally getting better with the anti boitics x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck with the mortgage appointment Hun !!

I only slept for 4 hours last night , I'm finding it hard to get comfy the past few days. So I'm exhausted. I've just had a clump of snot like brown/grey mucus (sorry tmi) and I'm a little crampy. 

When's af due Kelsey? 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

If it's different from what you normally get then could be a sign x

I'm not sleeping well for the past week and I'm getting bit grumpy now x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Nope, it was weird. I'm trying not to symptom spot after last month ... I hate the tww !

Me too, I'm always grumpy if I don't get enough sleep lol. 

When is af due for you hayley? 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't think we can stop symptom spotting really, too hard not too. 

Af should be due on the 21st but knowing my cycles who knows, we will just carry on having sex as much as we can until af starts or if I get a positive OPk.

I'm cd22 and not had 1 yet, this is what I don't get, I have to have my 21day bloods ( day 27 for me) so 7 days before predicted period, 
But I have a fertility menstrual calendar app on my phone which says I should ovulate cd19 which was wednesday just gone.

Why did it predict it for then when the doctor said it's around 7 days before period starts. I get too confused! X


----------



## MissyMoo88

I really dunno ! I've always read/been told/thought you ovulate 14 days before the first day of your cycle ... That's how mine always works ... I ovulated last Sunday so 14 days af will be on Saturday (14 days)

I've read with a normal 28 day cycle you ovulate around day 14 ... So 14 days before af.

I think this is correct, it's what I've read anyways.
Sorry I couldn't be more help xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

so why do they do day 21 bloods? does it detect it after you ovulate? she said if you had the bloods taken it will detect ovulation give or take 2 days x

so confused!! i really hope i ovulate, if i dont get a postive this month i will start to worry x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've not a clue about the bloods. Adk while you're at the hospital next week Hun.

Confuses me too !! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for your ovulation !!

cx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ok maybe im going to have to do some googling on it. thanks it would make it easier if i did ovulate x

mortage thing went well, we can borrow more than we thought now, rather than waiting for lawrences pay rise, just got to wait for a call monday to see if they will still lend us the same amount of money and let us keep our flat and rent it, also some mortgage companies will only let you rent your place out if you have a certan amount of equity in it, so have to wait and see x


----------



## jennievictora

glad your meeting went well hun just doing dinner corned beef hash mashed potato with corned beef mixed in n sausegs n beans nommy :)


----------



## kelsey111

Due on in 8 days hun . and i Deffo think :af: will be here. once she's beena and gone its doc's for me and james :( xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Mum text me to say a hospital letter had arrived this morning and it's a copy of the letter that they sent back to my doctor. 

And I feel pissed off again, it explained all the stuff I told her and then said about the weight, that I admitted I had put on weight since my teenage years, then put significant weight! At no point did I say I'd put on significant weight, she said so are you on a diet plan then, 
I know I'm over weight but I feel angry towards this woman now. I don't want to go back to her next time, hope I get someone else. 

I've lost 5 pounds in 2 weeks so feel better x


----------



## jennievictora

aww hun ignore them docs are idiots about weight sometimes they do it through bmi which is unreliable in my opion x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I do because the chart can't describe all people, they should do that electrical 1 where it measures the fat, like on misbehaving mums ha x


----------



## jennievictora

exactly its like my idea weight is according to wii fit 8 stone 12 pounds i think the lowest iv been is 9 n half and i was a size 8 then and looked to thin x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah it's not completely right, I looked very thin when I was 16 and I was 9 stone 2


----------



## jennievictora

its ridicoulous worst thing is they want parents to have kids weighed at school and iv heard 2 seprate occasions now when the kids have been perfectly helathy slim active children and the thing has said there overweight :O it nearly caused an eatn disorder for one 
girl but her mom spoke to her and the girl told her that they had said she was overweight which is why she was being funny with her food x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh no it's not right, is it!!


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well done on the 5lbs Hun !!

My weight is why the hospital in the uk never gave me clomid ... here they didn't even mention it once ! In fact I brought it up when they said I had suspected pcos and they said losing as little as 5-10% of your body weight can have significant effects on your fertility. I lost 8lbs in 3 weeks about 2 weeks ago but I've eaten so much this weekend with being away and ofcourse all the wrong foods so I bet I've gained. I feel very blurghhh !! But as of tomorrow I'm cutting down on portion sizes and loading us both with veg :) instead of trying to cut everything out. 

We've just been looking at suburbs and show homes, trying to decide where to look to buy land. And I had this huge wave of nausea, I actually felt like I was going to throw up about 4 times and then it went. Very weird.

I'm at home now so in my own bed, going to have an afternoon nap before getting ready to go out for dinner. Last unhealthy meal lol.

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Did you enjoy your time away then??

I'm not counting caleries or on weight watchers, I'm just cutting out the crap really, changing what snacks I eat etc and have a normal dinner but thinking of healthier options.

Yes the doctor told me if I lost 10% it could help but it's the way she said it really and then putting in my letter I admitted to putting on a significant amount of weight, which I didn't, just annoyed me really.

I've got the motivation to do it now so that's all that matters, I want people to know I'm pregnant from as early on as possible x


----------



## jennievictora

im dieting and all im doing is eatn healthy every day aart from one where i can have what i want :) and go for walks every day tryn lose these last 2 pounds struggln shift them tho :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How much you lost now jen? X


----------



## jennievictora

gone from 12 .3 to 11.2 :D x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well done jennie !! 

I'm sticking to my light n easy for brekki and lunch and eating healthy with hubby. Gonna walk with hubby in the evenings and get my arse on my treadmill. We should check in every week or two. 

I know what you mean Hayley, I don't want people to look at me and think is she pregnant or just fat "/

Feeling pretty crappy tonight, my legs, knees and hips are achy and my muscles too, I feel crampy too.

Just watching got to dance finals from the uk :) can't wait to see who wins. Just watch the adjustment bureau didn't think much of it to be honest.

xx


----------



## jennievictora

walking is excellent for you think im going go for a walk in a bit that n wii fit is only exercise i do and im going get back in 2 my horse riding may ride tommrow or in week x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow Jen you've done well.

Just had a falling out with 1 of my friends and feel bit upset now, just feel she takes me for granted and she dropped me today and I said something, couldnt hold it In, she's rude with her texts, doesn't reply if she doesn't want to answer the q.

She made plans to go to a music festival we have here every year called rhythms of the world, she was going with her other set of friends who don't bother her and she would have to take the baby, and decided not to go Coz they would want to stay till the end and she would have to walk to train station on her own, so asked if I wanted to go town have lunch etc
I text her this morning and said what time will u be ready, she text back hey my sister is going to rhythms with me to help. 
That was all, and I snapped! She does things all the time.

Prob Coz I'm hormonal but I had to say it all. 

Sorry for the rant xx

I'm watching DVDs in bed all day now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So Cheryl are you feeling worth pains than normal? 
This could be it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' x


----------



## jennievictora

aww maybe its best its in open sure you will sort it out thank you iv tried really hard hard for me as i love my food :) but was a bit smug when doc said so is your weight the same as last time and i was like no iv lost a bit :D :D x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I hope it will improve our friendship. 

I'd feel smug if I'd lost a stone ha x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww sorry about your friend Hun ! We've had friends like that before. I know think if you font make the effort with me I'm sure as hell not making the effort with you.

Well I had cramps last month. But I didn't have snot like cm. But hubby and I were talking last night and this is our first month while NTNP and TTC that we did everything right, we know I ovulated and we had sex every 2 days. I'm 7dpo today. I'm going to 'try' and hold off testing til atleast Friday . The smell and taste of cold meat or anything that's been near it makes me feel sick but surely I wouldn't feel anything like that yet if I was (I feel silly saying it)

I'd love this month to be it but not going to harsh on myself if not as if af shows up on Saturday I'll be on clomid next Wednesday :)

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They say you won't have symptoms yet but a lot of people say they get different things from what is normal for them. But no one knows if it cycological or not but surely as soon as you've ovulated and the sperm gets to the egg your going to have different hormones in your body x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ye I've heard loads of people feeling different, cramps, different cm, sore breasts, temperature, fatigue, metallic taste so on so forth lol !

It's funny I always think when I am actually pregnant will I actually know myself before a test. 

Did any of you watch got to dance? I hope Chris and Wez win :) 

Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah you hear woman say they just know. 

I watched a few of them but not a lot Coz it was around the same time as britains got talent ha x


----------



## jennievictora

i never watched it i loved dancn on ice tho when its on :) didnt think britains got talent was very good this year :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I still like it tho ha I still watch it every year and x factor.


----------



## jennievictora

yeah n me think its habit lol x


----------



## gigglebox

Hi everyone :wave: I've been kind of stalking this thread just to see what you all have gotten so far...and I didn't think I'd have an entry but I totally do now :blush: I just bought 2 pictures of butterflies today (as I want to decorate the nursery with butterflies if we have a girl). I'm sure more things will come once I get that :BFP: but I'm going to hold off until then...I think...

Hubby was with me and I had to thank him for not making fun of me being baby crazy :thumbup:

I know your whole conversation had taken a turn so I don't mean to bring it back lol but I had to share with someone!!!


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls, havenot posted in ages as i have not bought anything else since that one thing I bought in April! 

But thought i would pop in to let you all know that mothercare have a sale on at the moment and so do Mamas and Papas (but this one ends at midnight tonight)

Can you tell I have been internet browsing! lol

Hope you are all well x


----------



## jennievictora

hey girls aww thats so lovley that you brought your first baby thing iv got so much stuff now goin put some in the loft i think til need it like the sterilisers as im runing out of room havn them in our bed room. ooh il check the sales out thank you love mammas n pappas stuff :)


----------



## TheSmpsns

I have not purchased anything yet! I really want to. But I think my husband would think I'm crazy if I bought something before getting BFP!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, still nice to see others too x

I am seeing if I can get a bottle warner and 2 thermo bags on the sites buy and sell just waiting for the lady to get back to me. 

I have my scan this morning so got to get drinking loads now or I'll be sent home if I don't have a fu bladder x


----------



## MissyMoo88

OH MY GOD ... I'm pretty damn sure I've just got my BFP !!!!!!

Even hubby see's it and it's PINK !! Only 8dpo though. Going to have a shower then go out and buy a digi so if it is indeed my BFP once I've told my mum & dad I'll be on !

Keep them fingers crossed for me pleaseeeee 

xx


----------



## kelsey111

OMG i hope it is your :bfp: hun xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

:happydance:

It was indeed ... Two frer and o e clear blue digi :)

I screamed so loud and hubby and I hugged for ages ! Just told my mum dad and brother :)

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

First test at 4.45

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/55896575.jpg

Second test 6.25

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/eac0c833.jpg

8DPO !!!!

xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah they said that to me juat drink loads water an hour before :) let me know how yours goes feels like mine is ages away :( x


----------



## kelsey111

OMG soooooo happy for u!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D:D:D:D: congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jennievictora

omg congratulations hunny :D :D


----------



## kelsey111

What did ur parents say hun? and bf? so happy for u have u rang the docs yet? xx

:dust:


----------



## MissyMoo88

No hun it's 9.30pm here. My mum and dad knew straight away lol !! They know me too well. My dad apparently had a dream about it and told my uncle yesterday (freaky) now he's winding me up it's twins. They were really happy. My mum kept saying it doesn't feel real ... you're telling me lol. Hubbys mum and dad was really happy too, they didn;t know we were trying though. 

I've told 2 friends who are also trying one for 2 years and one for 16 months, I feel so guilty !! I even felt bad telling you guys. 

Hubbys treating me like I'm incapable haha I'm sure he'll adapt. He's over the moon, we had to go out for a walk as he was so excited he needed to release his energy, bless him.

I'd def recommend the clear blue fertility monitor, I know it's pricey but I used it 3 months and pregnant in my 3rd cycle.

I hope it's a sticky bean !!!! I knew I was feeling different with feelin exhausted after massages, I had a sore back, sore boobs, not being able to get comfy, I peed alot this weekend and the smell of cold meat !!

How you feeling hun?


----------



## kelsey111

wow thats great hun.
dont feel bad for us it was going to happern at some point for one of us. 
oh yh sorry i forget ur in oz lol
im im ok dont feel any differant so i think :af: will deffo be here
how long have u been trying in total? 
xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well we were NTNP for 18 months we tried Jan & feb but I never ovulated then I took soy and messed up my cycles, May we never DTD alot at all and then June :) So properly since Jan but only had a real chance the last two months as I ovulated.

You're not out til af shows hun, keep positive !!!

xx


----------



## kelsey111

Oh thats good hun. xx

im sooo excited for u :D:D:D:D:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Congratulations Cheryl!!!! So pleased for you. You've been waiting long enough now x

You best still talk to us ha x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You must be ecstatic! I would be.. And don't feel bad , like Kelsey said it's got to be someone 1st before others!!
Just enjoy it and fingers crossed for you x

Had my scan today and there's no cysts on my ovaries that they can see, so it could be that I don't ovulate, so will have to take something, 

What did you take to make you ovulate? X

Not many people find out at 8dpo so could be twinnies x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks you Hayley :) please don't say that about twins, lol !! My mum is a twin and I have twin cousins !! But i did say that to hubby !!

It hasn't sunk in properly yet, I keep thinking noooo then I'm like OMG !! haha!! Hubby keeps asking if I'm ok, bless him.

Ofcourse I will still speak to you girls :)

I took Metformin the past two months. Was going to go on clomid next week. I have my glucose bloods tomorrow but not going now. Will ring the fertilty department at the hospital too and let them know.

Dunno when to tell work. We planned on only telling my mum and dad, but we've told his and his brothers and a few friends lol.

If you have no cycsts why don't you ovulate then hun? 

xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

According to a few sites I'm 4 weeks tomorrow ... but af isn't due til saturday :shrug: 

xx


----------



## kelsey111

yeah thats right hun, i hope its a sticky bean i bet your on :cloud9: :happydance: 
xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Still not sunk in. 

But brother in law and my mum have put it on facebook now. I didn't really want it on but not that bothered now.

xx


----------



## kelsey111

oh... i dont think id want it to go on fb till 12 weeks but thats just me
did they ask u 1st tho? xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

No I didn't at first but everyone's happy and excited. So lets just hope for a sticky bean, going to try not stress and worry myself and just relax ! I really want it to be a sticky one, don't think I could cope with a miscarriage xxx


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun think as positive as u can and just enjoy. 
so excited for you. xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks hun, now it's on facebook work will have to know as I have my manager on (totally forgot) arrr well. I'm too tired to care now, it's midnight here but on skype to my excited mum lol.

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww blesss ya :D:D:D


----------



## jennievictora

aww so happy for you agree with the others try not to stress and enjoy it hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Have they just wrote it on your wall, you could delete it, 
I won't be telling my boss until 12 weeks but I'll tell my manager who I work very closely with straight away. 

Don't stress whether it's on Facebook or not, it's not the end of the world, just chill out now and stay healthy. 

I don't know if I ovulate or not yet, still haven't got a positive OPK

So does cysts stop you ovulating? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The doctors say that your pregnant from the 1st day of your last period, so it's always 2 weeks more than you actually are, I'd day you are nearly 2 weeks because your not pregnant until you ovulate really x


----------



## kelsey111

3 weeks and 6days i right hun, its weird i no they add 2 weeks to it my sis got 3+ on her test but really shes 5 weeks. im never sure how it works out tbh, as u say it should be from the day u ovulate but its not :/ :wako: 

When are you going to book doc's hun?
im so excited for u xxxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I went to the doctors tonight, and I have to go in for bloods tomorrow to check my hcg levels. And will get results Thursday or Friday !!

I took another test this morning just to make sure it was still positive lol.

I think it's starting to sink in a little more now. Still very strange to think I am actually pregnant !! But I think ... We were meant to start fertility treatment next week so it's obviously meant to be :) I hope anyways !!!

Hubby and I bought a baby name book today :) 75,000 names lol.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I'd think that, you were obviously not meant to have treatment. 
It will take ages to fully sink in, my friend said when it's your 1st you are experiencing new things everyday, kicks etc it's not until your 2nd when it sinks in more. 

I'm on cd25 and felt a few pains this morning but nothing since, so hope I ovulate soon if I haven't already, I'm meant to start my period in 8 or 9 days, unless this cycle is going to be longer x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Fingers crossed for you Hayley !! When is your scan?

I think it may have just hit me a little bit ... I was lay in bed with hubby and I was thinking about them swinging/vibrating chairs and then thought about going into Baby Bunting (a store) and I got sooo excited !! Hubby and I are going to go looking on Saturday or Sunday , not buying anything though. Ste's not really been interested so we'll have fun :D 

Nervous for my bloods but like Ste just said to me, my hcg is obviously strong to show up on a hpt at 8dpo !! Af was due this Saturday coming, I don't know why but I feel a little anxious for Saturday ! 

Sorry to go on .. tell me to shut up if you want xxx


----------



## kelsey111

course u will feel anxious about saturday hun i would be aswell. but it will all be fine . xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Nothing to feel anxious about babe she's not turning up this time ha you'll finally got there! No af for 9 months ha 

And I had my scan already Monday morning, Said no cysts she can see, had ultra sound and internal scan, just need to wait til Thursday and have my 1St 21 progesterone bloods taken x


----------



## jennievictora

iv got my scan week after next thought you would be havn internal as on my leaflet it says they do it get better pics and its better if your sexully active. id be anxious as well hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i didnt think id be having 1 but it wasnt as scary as i thought, the lady was lovely and only looked at ''it'' once to put it in ha
yeah she said its to get a better looking at the ovaries from inside x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah says that in my leaflet be glad get it done with tbh as il know for def if operation or injections but im expecting to have the operation as i reckon my cysts are bad x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh really, so did they tell you you had cysts with your 1st scan? x


----------



## jennievictora

i had a scan when i was about 16 to confirm it n she said theres cysts cos i suffer from pcos :(. im goin to bed now as im shattered night ladies :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ok night babe xx


----------



## jennievictora

morning girls :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Morning Hun :) xx


----------



## jennievictora

how are you hun im shattered this morning dreamnt i was about to be put under for my operation was disapointed when i woke up lol x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww hun, hope it comes round soon !!!

I'm ok tired tonight just watching for dinner cooked by my hubby. I've completely lost my appetite, even my milky bar choc I haven't eaten it all, but I've read this is normal. 

Over the past few months I've done so much research on babies but none on pregnancy so I've been looking up food etc.

My bloods should be back at the docs now, going to ring in 15 mins and see. They won't give them over the phone so hope I can get a late night appointment.

How are you lovely? 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww i reckon thats normal hun if your worried about anyhtn id ask your doc its what there there for :) im not to bad thank you just watchn tv at the moment :) x


----------



## kelsey111

morning ladies. well i had a shit night sleep. so period deffo coming :( due on on sunday. 
then will go docs the week after. hopefully xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hope af doesn't show Kelsey !

I got my blood results back so it's confirmed :happydance: and doctor said my hCG level is great :)

xx


----------



## kelsey111

:happydance: thats great news. xx

Nope :af: is deffo coming ive just started spotting :cry: for the past 3-4 months ive spotted b4 my :af: is due :/ No idea why??? :wacko: xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I spotted for my last two too Hun, when I got that one spot on Friday I thought well af is def coming ! So there's hope hun :) xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I hope that works ^^ never uploaded a pic on my laptop before.

Anyways ... this is what I was on about a few weeks ago Hayley, it's like foam and it keeps baby on its back. I think they're good :thumbup:

Hope you're all enjoying your day 

xx


----------



## kelsey111

i have seen them b4. are u getting one? xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

They're big here in Australia, I think they're a great idea to keep bub on his/her back.

I think we'll be getting one, they're not expensive so if it doesn't work out it doesn't matter.

What do you think?

Got my appointment to see the doc tomorrow to start antenatal and have some more routine blood. I think I'm going to ask for another hCG on Friday to make sure it's doubling like it should ... I'm such a worrier !!! I said the doctor if my levels from today were good, he said they were great but still.

xx

xx


----------



## kelsey111

totally up to you hun, 
but me personally i wont bother. some babies hate it on there back others love it, they cant roll for a few months anyway and they dont have pillows so they wont suffercate. 
or the babies might like to move around a bit not feel inclosed, as i say its up to u ovi.
good luck with doc's im sure everything will be 100% fine :hugs: xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I like them for peace of mind, like I say I'm a worrier.

Just want to get to 3 months, past the scary stage, have my scan and then get to buy teh big things and relax hopefully !!

Thanks hun xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Night ladies x


----------



## kelsey111

Night hunnie xx


----------



## jennievictora

night hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, 

Yea Cheryl I've seen them, not sure I will get 1 or not really. 
Hope your feeling ok, I'm the same not researched pregnancy at all ha but I will. 
Ul get your appetite back soon.

Still not had a positive but we still having sex every other night if not every night so hopefully I'll catch egg if I haven't ovulated yet. 

I bought a tommee tippee bottle warmer for £5 on here and 2 thermo bags to keep bottles in for £4.

We off to see a few houses now so speak soon.


----------



## kelsey111

oh wow they were good buys hun :d
good luck house hunting i loved it lol xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Omg we found the house we love!! We have been looking at houses for a long time now and this is perfect for us, and exactly what we wanted! 
Just hope we can get it, it only came on the Market yesterday!!


----------



## jennievictora

ooh hope u get it everyones getting good news me and kelseys turn now :D can i ask a favour hun could you post a pic of your bottle warmer cos mines tommy tippee but iv not got instructions for it if yours is the same could you tell me how to use it ? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haven't received it yet love but as soon as I do I'll post 1 up. I'm
Not sure if it comes with instructions actually, I didn't think of it. 

Let me see if see says it does, I bought it on here x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've got the darkest OPK that I've ever had! Do you think it will get darker each day? 
X


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun :D as for the ovulation test if its positive the line is as dark as the control line then it prob wont get darker but if its still lighter then it may get darker think thats how it works x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's not positive yet because it's lighter than the control, but it's the darkest that it's been x


----------



## jennievictora

it should get as dark as the control line and then its positve but good sign if its gettin darker x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah thats what i thought, so hopefully it will get darker.

the lady hasnt got back to me yet but im pretty sure its brand new as she says they are all unwanted or duplicated presents x


----------



## jennievictora

thats good then i got mine of boot looks brand new but no isntructions grrr
only paid 2 pound for mine :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I feel ripped off getting mine for £16 lol. Better than $80 here though !!!

Been wide awake for the past hour and a half :( 

Xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww whats up cheryl??

oh wow hayley thats great news whats the house like? i loved house hunting and buying our was so fun 

yeah i got mine from boot sale aswell
both of these for £5 i will use these for when my neice/nephew come to stay aswell :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







SDC10859.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissyMoo88

Was just really restless and then woke up to pee at 5 and been awake since. My car broke down yesterday, we think it's the head gasket so looks like I'll have to buy another car, it's only a cheap run about which does me for now but not what I need to be forking out for another old car tut !! 

You girls really do get some good deals !!! ... Jealous lol!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ha there 20 quid brand new and I wasn't paying it Coz I'm
Not sure I'll be using it that much, so £5 is great. 

Ive got my blood test tomorrow but as far as my ovulation strips say I've not ovulated yet, I don't know whether to go doctors and say that I haven't and see if they still want to do it! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sorry to hear about the car but maybe it's something telling you you should get a car more suitable for a baby x

The house is end of terraced with a big garden , massive living room, 3 very good size bedroom, needs modernising and still things for us to do and change, put conservatory on or an extension if needed in the future. 
We just love it x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ooo all snug in my bed with the heated blanket on :) and knowing I've no work today.

Ye were going to get a car further down the line, hubby wants a brand new 4x4 don't get me wrong so do I but I don't want to rush back to work to pay a bloody car off, I'd rather have the time with bubs. With the bottle warmer I told hubby I want everything for bottle and breast feeding, I only plan to breast feed til 6 months so we'll need both.

The house sounds lovely ! Are you going to make an offer??

We're renting at the mo due to visas but now we're pregnant weve said we're going to carry on renting til hubby leaves his sponsorship in two years because then we're going into partnership with my mum and dad and he'll be on heaps more money and not only that hubby, my dad and brother can all build our house and it gives us time to save for the better things ie double glazing & central heating (both unheard of here) and underfloor heating and a pool.

It's Christmas in July here today :) ... Merry Christmas lol. We're off to the Irish pub for Christmas dinner tonight .

xx


----------



## jennievictora

lol happy christmas hun i cant get my head around that lol or though i could just eat a turkey dinner and christmas pudding with doule cream nommy nommy nommy lol x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Lol. 

Poms do it be aide it's cold and dark and feels more Luke Christmas than in 40 degrees heat. I've not put the tree up or bought presents. We're just going tonight to see what it's like. We have friends going too.

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes we are making an offer, fingers crossed, were doing a scheme with the deposit, we've saved 12k since we got married but need 19k for a deposit so trying trying to do 5% deposit, it depends where the seller wants to do it or not! 
We will see tomorrow!!

Happy Christmas haha I can't imagine having Christmas dinner in blazing heat! I couldn't eat it. Enjoy the Irish bar, my nan and grandad are from Dublin. 

So are you allowed to stay out there now? Or do you have to keep asking to stay? I
Don't know how it works x

Can't you get a used 4x4 so it's not as much money x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm going to bed got such bad back ache tonight, have a great day Cheryl and speak to everyone in the morning x


----------



## kelsey111

ur house sounds like ours hun but we have a concerverty. and weve nearlly just finished doing ours up. 
xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

We're on working holiday visas because we had to be here within 4 weeks abd that was the only visa. We're finally lodging our visa today/tomorrow (it's been a great week) so when our WHV expires in September we'll go onto a bridging visa until Ste's employer sponsorship visa is granted in about 3-5 months then as long as hubby stays in his job for 2 years we're classed as permanent residents and after the 2 years we'll get our permanent residency visas :D 

We had salad instead of veg last Christmas and it was weird sat in the blazing sun then going swimming with friends at the beach. Next year will be so different as my family will be here and everything crossed bubs will be here too. 

Good luck with the offer on the house Hun, fingers crossed for you.

The 4x4 he wants is $28,000. I told him for now I'd rather just have a 5-10 year old 4x4 that Missy can go in after the beach and that's no more than $10,000. we'll see.

I'm off to sleep now, it's nearly 8am been awake for 3 hours now, will prob end up sleeping til lunch lol.

Night all xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I see Cheryl it's all very confusing with visas etc hope you get that sorted!

Jen my bottle warmer is brand new, I didn't realise that! Bargain! So it's in the box which she hasn't opened so instructions should be in there x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I couldn't get an appointment for my blood test! They have to do it in the mornings which I wasn't told and I can't have anymore time off work, so I've booked it for 9.50 tomorrow, 
If mu OPKs are right I haven't ovulated anyway. 

Does anyone know if the blood test shows ovulation from give or take 2 away either side? 
So if I haven't ovulated yet it will show am I about to, if that's the Case? X


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies, well :af: is deffo on its way :cry: starting to get back ache and weird cramps. the pain will kick in soon :cry: hate waiting around for pain lol 

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww Hun don't lOse hope yet !!

We're just at Christmas in July lol.

I'm in a very tired, stressed, emotional mood. The doctors went sh*t , he doesn't have a clue what he's talking about as he's only been here 4 days ! So we're none the wiser of anything except i am pregnant and my hcg level is really good. So back there again tomorrow to see a doctor who knows what she's talking about and can tell us what's next.

Hayley I do t think the blood test will tell you you're about to ovulate nut I could be wrong.

Xx
xxx


----------



## jennievictora

hey girls of see my horse think goin ride again going ride as much as i can cos i wont be able ride for couple weeks after my op and not at all when im pregnant :( kelsey your not out yet huni x


----------



## kelsey111

oh cherly sorry to hear that i hate shit doc's 
xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I came out all tense, stressed and just wanted to cry !! 

What kind of birth will you ladies be having? I want a water birth but just read pros and cons with hubby and he's not keen !

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So if I haven't had a positive OPK yet shall I wait until I do then boom the blood test, I might just go tomorrow and hope for the best, I'll speak to the nurse x

Hope you ok, stop stressing it's not good for you when your pregnant! 
They should get you to see the midwife really x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I want a water birth too, think it will really help and meant to soften the cervix to keep with birth x

When you due on Kelsey? 

My back is still killing, doing my head in x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow that is the doc for pregnant women. So she'll more than likely do all that. If no luck with her we've decided we'll go private. But I'm sure she'll be alot better than the other doctor!!

I'm not sure Hun best to ring the doc. 

My fertility specialist told me last Thursday at my appointment that my blood showed I hadn't ovulated and not to believe the clear blue monitor ... Well he was wrong !!! So I'm guessing they took my bloods at the wrong time ! And I swear by the fertility monitor !!!!! 1,000% !!

Get my appointment over with tomorrow night and know what's next then get past Saturday then I should relax a bit. In worl tomorrow hoping I've no full body massages :( not telling my boss just yet.

Xx


----------



## kelsey111

Erm i wouldnt mind a water birth but dotn mind a normal hospital bed birth.
im due on on sunday. if its a normal 28 day cycle. 
prob not tbh :/ 
i reckon 2nite im getting all my usal stmptoms of period :cry: having a shitty boring day so im sad :( but be better 2moz. xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

:hugs: kelsey xx


----------



## jennievictora

hugs huni at least if its a.f you going docs for help hun iv had lovley day went riding again :) x


----------



## kelsey111

well im not in no pain yet but :af: will be here 2nite! just had bit of spotting :/ yeah hun im gonig to ring on monday for doc's appoiment. OH is ill atm bless him asleep on the sofa. xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww whats up with him hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, just got back from SILs as it was my nephews 6th birthday today, 

We made an offer on the house and the seller is thinking about it and getting back to us after the weekend!! Arh got to wait now. Really really want it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Can you upload pictures straight from your mobile? X

I bought a lamaze play mat x


----------



## jennievictora

im not sure hun i reckon you prob could put pic up i want see it watchn one born usa very emotional got a surrogote on today :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ve recorded it and just started watching it now so i can fast forward the adverts as usual ha

im on laptop now so here the pic x

it spins so when the baby has a bit of neck control they lay on in and spin theseselves round to see all the circles x


----------



## kelsey111

oh love it hun how much was that? xx


----------



## jennievictora

ooh i like that where from hun ? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I paid £12 it was on the forum. I 1St saw them on eBay and liked it. 

So colourful and nice. 

Lawrence has just been called out for work so I'm
Watching tangled x


----------



## jennievictora

tangled is really good they do them on amzon im going order one for baba when im preg saved it in faves really good for tummy time iv just seen a 58 pound baby bath that has a bubble machine on :o x


----------



## kelsey111

wow what a bargin hun love it. just watching one born every minute usa. god i feel like crying, 

have eaither of you thought about what if u cant have kids at all?

i just dont think i could get a surreggot or adopt tbh. xx


----------



## jennievictora

i have thought about it and it absolutley terrifes me esp as i feel if the op dont work its ivf and after that nothn as far as i know :( i dunno about adopting as i want mine and my oh flesh n blood x


----------



## kelsey111

same hun just watching the obem is really making me think more about what if its never going to happern for us. :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I didn't watch all of 1 born every minute, I'll watch it tomorrow. 

I think these Lamaze are normally 40quid brand new, so pleased with what I got it for. Looking forward to my bottle warmer and bags coming. 

I have thought about if I couldn't have kids and I would try anything to have my own, ivf etc and I couldn't say if I'd try a surrogate or adopt until it came to it. But I wouldn't be happy unless I've had a family. 

I know a lady who has adopted 3 kids from toddlers and she gives them the world as they are so wanted. But I couldn't say no or yes until I was in that situation x


----------



## kelsey111

me 2 i wouldnt be complete with out kids, yes people that adopt are amazing to give kids that special life, im just not sure i could do it :/ will see i spose xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We will all be able to have children! There's only a small percentage of woman that cant and it's not us ok! Ha


----------



## jennievictora

dont cos il cry if think about it lol im of bed watch family guy night gilrs x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Night love xxx


----------



## kelsey111

morning girls hows are we all??
:af: isnt here yet 2nite i bet ya! LOL
what are we all up 2 at the weekend?
2moz im going to see family and go to the cemertry as its 1 year since my nan died :(
then sunday prob just do bits around the hosue and chill out with OH. 

im starting up my driving lessons sooon :happydance: ringing up the instrustor later 2day :happydance: xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all 
Had my blood test this morning but I know I haven't ovulated yet so it won't show up! 
I'm taking my nan out shopping today just sitting in her garden eating my breakfast, can't wait to have a garden of my own.

I've been driving 8 years now and I could not live without my car, it's great to be able to get out and go anywhere you want. I love driving!!

I'm working all weekend and got to wait to hear about the house offer until at least Monday! I want it so bad!!! It's perfect for us x


----------



## jennievictora

im not doing much till this afternoon then my n bf going to mums for meals my sis has completed her gold duke of edinbrough n is comin home today :)


----------



## kelsey111

lovely girls, well im doing a bit of decorating. painting the skirkings in the living room. 
ive still got to do the 3rd bedroom (babys nursery) but i think ill wait till i get pregnant, it will give me something to do while im pregnant then lol.

so nice and hot today but i cant sunbath as there are builders on scaffholding opposit so i dont want them haveing a view :haha: 

xx :dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha go on sunbathe ha x


----------



## kelsey111

i cant the dogs keep barking at them and there looking over :haha: both oldies tho no hot men :( :haha:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Lol that's funny Kelsey !! Have you not taken a test yet?

Hope you're all well! 

I worked today, only 4 hours. Had to pee 4 times but after the third thought my boss might ask questions. We went to see a proper doctor today , feel sooo much better now I know what's what. I'm having another hCG Monday to see how my levels are progressing, a glucose test, full blood count and urine test. I have to ring and register with a midwife on Monday too. Doc wants to investigate my heart murmur but not whilst I'm
Pregnant. And because I have strep B I'll need antibiotics when I give birth. We also found out we're eligible for either the baby bonus $5,000 or maternity pay $500 per week for 18 weeks.

I'm having a lie in tomorrow :) then hubby and I ate going 'browsing'. There's a huge sale at pumpkin patch on winter clothes so we're going to see what they've got as bubs will be born just as we're coming into autumn. We've also had a look at next tonight, it's so cheap compared to here so we'll be doing a load of online shopping!! 

I don't know if you want to know but I bought my first my first maternity top yesterday, Minnie and Micky and it says be my baby. 

We're off to a BBQ tomorrow night :)

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw top sounds cute, I've already bought maternity shorts they were so comfy!!!

Glad you feel more at ease now, hoe come you get the money then, does everyone get that when you have a baby. 

I pee loads inna day anyway so being pregnant it prob wouldn't make much difference, I drink loads!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My fertility app on my phone has an option for how long is your luteal phase, I've googled it and I just don't get it! 
Does it matter or make a difference? 
My phone has set mine at 14 days, not sure if its worked it out itself from other info I've put in, 
I changed my app to automatic stats and it's saying this will be a 44 day long cycle as I haven't ovulated yet. And says I'm in my fertile week now, if it's true I won't be due on til 2nd august!! So I'll be on holiday!!


----------



## MissyMoo88

It's like an incentive for people to have babies, as they want a bigger population. I'm not complaining :) helps for when I'm off with bubs. I think it's a good idea though and helps women not stress about all the pressure being on the dad.

Just on skype to my mum :)

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

if they did that here we would have every skank having more babies haahha x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I said that hun, that I've read that you ovulate 14 days before the first day of your period. But I'm not 100% !

I think it was Kelsey who mentioned she had a LP of 10 days? Or am I going mad?

xx


----------



## kelsey111

ooooh theres one young ish man now :haha: :blush: 

Hayley - Luthal phase means from the day u start ur period till u ovulate. most peoples is between 12-14 days but i THINK some say if its under 10 days then speek to a doc. i put mine at 10 days as i had a positive on day 10. but it can vary


no havent tested. i no ill come on 2nite. :af: is due on sunday so ill wait a week to test if i dont come on. i no i will tho. ill ring doc's once :af: has finished and get the ball rolling with that. :(

ohhh just re
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

so with a long cycle im going to have a long luteal phase, coz i still havent ovulated and im cd 28.

so that makes it a 28 luteal phase so far?


----------



## kelsey111

yeah if u havent ovulated yet so far its a 28day luthal phase. if u have long cycles it doesent mean u will have a long luthal pahase i still think its between 10 -14 days. im not 100% but most sights say that . how long are your cycles normally?? i onlt have 28day cycles. 

i got a deff possitive on a OV stick, but after jennie get a positive then her bloods sayign she didnt ovulate, i duno weather to trust them now :shrug: i havent brought any in ages anyway


----------



## mummy.wannabe

erm the last 2 months my cycles were 33 days but before that they were 44 days, so i havent a clue what this 1 would be until i come on eventually , does my head in, just have to keep having sex all the time just incase x


----------



## kelsey111

ah ok . i no this whole ttc isnt at all! 

thats all u can do hun is just keep having sex and hope u catch that eggy. 

:dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i know its so bloody hard and stressful, all the waiting etc and seeing as my cycles are so messed up i cant say ''well im late so could i be'' coz i just dont know x


----------



## kelsey111

:friends: i no its hard hun. 

the last 3-4 cycles ive spotted and ive never had that b4 :wacko:
but its brown to beginging with tmi but doesnt brown mean old blood?? :shrug: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

well yes it does mean old blood, but i spot at least 4 -5days before i normally start my peroid and i think its tiny amounts of lining coming away and by the time it comes out when we wipe or in underwear its brown because there wasnt much of it. 

i was feeling really positive last week but last night and today i feel down, maybe because my cycle is much longer than i 1st hoped for this month or because im due on soon that my hormones are up.

Also because im holding out for this house too, if we got it accepted we would both be so happy knowing we had a house to have a baby in x

you still have time kelsey your not out yet that could be your implantation, if you havent started by sunday when your due on wont you test straight away because your so regular x


----------



## kelsey111

oh ok hun ty, yeah i no what u mean we had our hopes on this house luckly we got in a moved in with in 3 months. :D and got 9k off it.

no ill leave it a week hun. 2 times in these 12 months i have been 4 days late and on the 4th day both times OH went to the chemist to get a test and while he was there i cam on. :cry: so i deffo dont want tht happening again!. so a week then test. 
xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well .... the fertility specialist told me my bloods came back that I HADN'T ovulated this month!! And he also told me not to believe my CBFM and not to use it ... So he was soooo wrong !!

I swear by the CBFM girls, I'd recommend it to anyone and everyone. I know I wouldn't have been able to pin point my days without it and it's so clear and easy to use, and no having to judge lines !! I know it's expensive but so worth it. When I bought it and I read it has a really high pregnancy rate within the first 3 months I thought ye right ... my 3rd cycle and bingo :)

Hayley I think you need to ask the doctor to know 100%, can you not get a phone appointment? 

Good look Kelsey!! I had spotting my last two cycles before af was due.

xx


----------



## kelsey111

OMG did u tell them your now pregnant?? thats crazy 

how much was ur cbfm hun? 

yeah ive spotted 3-4 months now driving me mad tbh.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ye I rang up today to get my records transfered as they need all my blood results. But they never said anything. Just shows even the top doctors can be wrong about when to test and, well, god knows where it went wrong.

Mine was second hand as they don't sell them here and cost me the same price as it would have brand new. But there's nothing wrong with second hand, I cleaned it and reset it! I think they are 100 pound in Boots? aAnd then you have to pay for the test sticks, they come in packs of 20 and they reckon you only need 10 per cycle but the monitor has to get used to you, first cycle I used the whole 20 and gradually used less.

It's crazy , we have friends who are on their last round of clomid and the doctor is monitoring them and her eggs etc and telling them when to have sex and telling them not to have sex for like a week before and have sex when he says ... well hello , no wonder it hasn't happened. Puzzles me. 

I don't know if you want to know and I know we're all different but we used Conceive Plus this cycle and I stayed in bed with my hips rised and legs against the wall for an hour everytime, we DTD every second day for about 10 days.

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

blimy thats mad. bet your even more in shock now!

oh ok cool. ill have a look on ebay or something. xx


----------



## Charlie_x

i really want a CBFM! They are anywhere from £30 upwards on ebay for a 2nd hand one Kelsy xx


----------



## kelsey111

Oh cool. thanks hun ill have a look :D xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Nearly 2am here ... night ladies xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I wish I had have got one sooner! But every month I was like I'll wait till my period comes Nd then I forgot, I've seen them on here for 30 quid, how much are the sticks? 
I've seen some that have sticks left. 

Then I always think what If this month is our month! Then I've wasted 30-40 quid. 
I have got pregnacare conceive but I keep forgetting to take it everyday!! I'm forgetful x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Night Cheryl!! X


----------



## kelsey111

night cheryl.

you can always put it bk on ebay hayley once uve finished with it. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I thought that just now. That even in a few months I should be able to get the same money back, I'll have to wait till I get paid on 28th x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Charlie_x said:


> i really want a CBFM! They are anywhere from £30 upwards on ebay for a 2nd hand one Kelsy xx



Hey Charlie I'm from Letchworth, small world x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah hun, i might speek to my OH see if he'll get me 1 lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lawrence told me tonight to stop spending!! Coz I seem to need more and more money off him each month ooops!
I do put a lot in savings and don't seem to give myself enough to spend for the month ha x


----------



## kelsey111

aww lol i havent brought no baby stuff for months only the £3 snow suit.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i just seem to keep spending ha not all on baby stuff x


----------



## jennievictora

im tryn save a bit atm doubt boot will be on this sunday as weather supposed be crap :( i want a baby bath for the next thing :)


----------



## kelsey111

what bath do u want? ill just have the normal palstic one. there only £8 xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'll just any plastic bath Coz I want my children to get used to having showers too x


----------



## jennievictora

just a normal plastic one as there not in them v long where you get yours from hun x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well af was due today and it's 10.20pm and no show ... I think I will be able to relax now.

We only bought a blanket from pumpkin patch today, so cute. We picked our pram :) a cream and black bugaboo, it's so light and comfy even hubby loves it! And I've seen the nursery furniture I'm pretty sure I want but we're going to babies r us and baby bunting tomorrow so may see another. 

Just got back from our friends BBQ and she bought bubs some little mouse slippers and a photo album and a card saying you're going to be parents (I think it said).

Are you all enjoying the weekend? 

Any luck with pricing up the CBFM Kelsey?

xx


----------



## jennievictora

hey no plans for weekend as weathers crap really peed of tbh had letter of docs and it says all your detils n my bmi is 30 well since my last appintment iv lost a stone so my bmi is only 26 now they havent weighed me at the clinc but weighed me in the bit upstairs when doin my pre op :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i hope you feel at ease now cheryl,

ive been at work today and it was so busy, werid because it pissed it down allday but we were full allday, im knackered now and hubby cooking me dinner.

so are they saying if your bmi was 30 jen that you would have to lose weight before the op? or you annoyed because they havent re weighed you x


----------



## jennievictora

No i can have op annoyed cos not been re weighed since my 1st appointment n im a stone lighter now and id like the right weight on my file x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah suppose it shows youve actually worked at it to lose weight x


----------



## jennievictora

exactly thats my thing and also if i needed ivf i dont want them sayn your bmi is 30 when its not im goin mention it to doc i think when get scan results x


----------



## kelsey111

Hi ladies, well i have jsut got in from bisiting the family. house work is nearly done and a roast dinner is cooking. ( god im a great house wife :haha: ) no hun havent looked at one yet. but will do it over the weekend. :D glad ur feeling better cheryl

jenn. yeah id deffo what it written down just incase they moan about bmi..

hayley - when do you hear about ur house? 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah they will change it no problem i bet x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

you are a good housewife love!

we wont hear until monday, god i just hope he accepts and then we will still have a few thousand to do it up x


----------



## kelsey111

i am indeed :haha:
how much under the asking price did u offer? 
we started 20k lower then got 9k off it. 
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

its 199.950 and we offered 185 and as he has said he is thinking about it, its not a definate no! so realy hope he accepts it, but im not holding my hopes out for it x


----------



## jennievictora

kelsey hun you put me to shame lol iam goin say somethn cos i know they can get funny with bmi so im goin ask to be weighed when i next go im just on the elf make up site thinkn ordern some make up if spend over 10 free delivrey this weekend x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

OH i love elf stuff, so cheap but still good apart from the mascara , love the nail varnish i have loads of them x


----------



## jennievictora

have you tried any lipsticks im gettin the warm brozer pallete but looks like theres a nice pink in as well tbh natrual nymph lipstick and the high defination powder x


----------



## jennievictora

let me know if u want the code its only valid this weekend but worth doing for free delivrey x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i cant spend anymore but thank you, 
i have only tried 1 lipstick and it was bright red for a fancy dress but it was fine x

i do like nice lipstick, i normally buy virgin vie lippy x


----------



## kelsey111

oh cool. are you willing to go higher if she does'nt except? x

Oh by the way :af: came in the middles of the night :( new i would lol i no my body so well. so better ring the docs on monday :( duno if i want to tbh. but no i should. xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww hugs hun id ring get it over with itl only be questions for your doc appointment and they will just refer you :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

we can go a tad higher and mum and dad in law have said if its the perfect house for us they will help us out but we want to try and do it on our own.

sorry love, its upsetting everytime, im still waiting for mine! 
yeah i think you should tell doctor and obvoiusly carry on trying whilst your waiting for you hospital appointment comes through, and it can still happen.

im still hoping im on this month so i dont have to go back coz i know theres not cysts on my ovaries so waiting game for me.

does james get annoyed about it too when you come on? x


----------



## jennievictora

your wellcome iv not tried them i really want the dior one kate moss advertises but lot money to spend x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yes doctors wil ask you about your peroids and how long youve been trying then they will write a letter to hospital and get you an appointment x


----------



## kelsey111

Oh thats nice of them james's dad gave us our deposit. its james's inherintents (soz cant spell lol )

erm he doesnt get annoyed just bit sad same as me we didnt think it would take this long so he feels bad for me aswell bless him, he wants to be a daddy. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes exactly what we thought, I never knew it was going to be this hard! Or long! 
Before coming on this sight I just thought it was people in there late 30s 40s that found it hard to conceive. 
But there's so many factors these days.

Well mum n dad in law gave us 24 grand for the deposit on the flat as they did with his sister n her partner except they paid there's back when they remortgaged, but they don't live in a nice area so therefore there house cost less, we bought when the Market was high so if we were to sell the flat we would get any of the 24k back, so we glad that we can keep it and rent it out and maybe sell again when the Market goes up. People are wanting to rent as hard to get a mortgage x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah the market is always up and down. best to sell when it high ovi.

i think will be here for a few years, once weve grown out of it. id love a bigger garden tho, but that will be on our next house :D 

havent had that bad :af: this time i think its coz i didnt :sex: the night b4 as that normally makes it worse.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah mine comes in strong if we have sex when I'm due on, but I can't tell so can't prevent it x


----------



## kelsey111

i always no wen :af: is coming luckly.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

How are we?

Sorry to hear af came Kelsey !

Good luck for Monday Hayley !!

I just wanted to ask are you sure you don't mind me still being on here ?

xx


----------



## kelsey111

thansk cheryl . yes course its fine you being on here dont be silly. u can put pics up of all bits ur buying ur baby :D

im still on a baby buying ban untill my :bfp: 
sometimes im tempted just to give all my stuff away fed up tbh x


----------



## MissyMoo88

:hugs: awww Hun :( the timings obviously not right just now. Stay positive, I know it's hard though !!

We bought a bath today, I wanted the Winnie the pooh one but ikea had one of $12 so I thought why not better than paying $35. we also bought some bibs from babies r us.

I'm sooo tired tonight !

xx


----------



## jennievictora

hey girls no course not cheryl your still one of us and i enjoy talkin to you ooh you will have post pics when babys born in some of the stuff you brought :) im bit fed up as well kelsey :nope: :hugs:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Keep at it girls , I never thought I'd get my BFP ! It felt so hard and like it was never going to happen !! I'm still in shock to be honest. I've browsed the shops for a few months now and bought bits but doing it now I'm actually pregnant is so strange. 

It's not at all how I thought it'd be! I don't feel like I thought I would ! it'd crazy because alot of the time I actually forget ! I'll be driving, cooking, watching tv and I'll be like oh yeah ! Lol.

I'm soooooo soooooo soooooo in love with the bugaboo, I just want to push it round all day !!!!!! Have you seen the humphreys corner nursery furniture? 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you all !!!!

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

This is the humphreys corner set ... What do you think? Obviously not buying it til later on. Bubs room has built in white robs, brown carpet, cream blind . And we will put blue or pink with depending on the sex xx

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/3707a627.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

thats really lovely hun. would u need more draw space or do u have the in the built in wardrobe? xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well I said to hubby what if we just got plastic drawers for inside the wardrobes, no one will see them and then everything will be neat. Id have socks, hats, swimwear, vets, pjs in the drawers in the wardrobe and in the drawers under the changing table I'd have bedding and then towels & blankets. What do you think? xx


----------



## kelsey111

yep sounds great hun :D xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I dunno if I want pine though. Hubby loves the humphreys set though and I suppose the built in robes are white.

Well I'm off to sleep now, I have to be up early for my bloods :( 

Have a good night xx


----------



## kelsey111

tbh i prefure white sets.
night hun xx


----------



## jennievictora

i really like that hun my mom said she wil buy the furniture for baby :) i want a sleigh cot bed but mega expensive :/


----------



## kelsey111

yh i like them to jenn, i have no idea what ill get, will think neerer the time. x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Dont be so silly Cheryl!! It's us 4 that has kept in contact and that's how it will stay, feel like we know each other well. 

I love the White baby stuff for nursery but my mum has kept my cot and it's stained oak so I think we will sand it down, suppose could paint it White x

I'm getting very bad pains where my ovaries are today, I'm at nan's for dinner now and going straight to my friends so can't do an ovulation strip till then x


----------



## jennievictora

hey girls just been for couple :wine: with the bf :) havent drank for ages only had 2 vodkas n coke singles and feel drunk :blush: :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

you deserve it babe.
its my 26th birthday on saturday and im planning to go out clubbing i just hope im ok to drink, coz want to enjoy myself, if i was pregnant i think id be fine anyway x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah cos there not connected to your blood supply for few weeks so a couple is fine tbh i dont norm drink as of the ttc but thought a couple wont harm me tonight :) x


----------



## kelsey111

aww good on ya hun.

ive had a whole day of dvd's and snuggles with james :cloud9: 
just watching super human super strong atm. thinking i should really get into shape lol

xx


----------



## jennievictora

lol if you get super strong at least when you preg labour be easy lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i plan on having more than a few but i havent even ovuvlated yet that i know of x


----------



## kelsey111

th super strong lady just had a baby and she said it killed, she would rather pull a truck with her hands :haha:


----------



## jennievictora

:shock: its things like that that scare me lol i actully cant wait til its my turn though x


----------



## kelsey111

i just keep thinking if my mum can do it with just gas and air then im sure i can, i hope lol


----------



## jennievictora

my m8 had her baby just gas n air n he was 9pound 2 id like an epiduaral so i can rest between contractions and they dont give u as much so you cans still feel it but not as painfull :) only thing i dont really want is when they cut you :shock:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im bad with pain but do not want an epidural x


----------



## jennievictora

hmm my cousin has painted her daughter nails she not a year old till august is it me or is that really bad x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i do think its too young to be getting a child into but its not as bad as other things people do x

girls are growing up too fast nowadays, so think they should make the most of there childhood


----------



## jennievictora

just seems wrong to me i know its only fun but there nails arent even proper nails at that age and shouldent be puttn chemicals on them and they should be doin fun stuff at her age and in my opion a one year old dont appreciate painted nails x


----------



## kelsey111

im not sure i dont think its the worst thing to do but then i dont think it should be done all the time. my neice is 2 and she loves to have her toes done the same as mummy , but doesnt have it alot, just the same as she loves doing make up and any1 else's in the room lol 

but yh kids grow up way to fast, im dredding when my kid gets to a teenager esp if its a girl i no what i got up 2 at 13 onwards and i defo do NOT want my kid doing them things. hopefully ill keep them busy enough doing things they wont want to grow up 2 fast and get out the house. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

there are alot of chemicals in them are arent good for children, my neice is 4 and loves it all, coz being girls they watch mummy but not even 1 years old is not right xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah its just to young say when there bit older i think its okay i know if i have a girl il worry because girls do like to dress older than they are but i would love a girl tbh x


----------



## kelsey111

ive always dressed and acted alot older than i am. x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I remember being 16 and thought I looked much older, I still get ided ha x


----------



## jennievictora

iv gotten refused ciggerates before was buying them for the bf as he was outside i was like wtf we had not five mins ago brought a bottle of vodka me thinks someone was on a power trip and why is when you get asked for i.d you never have it :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I hope the man of the house we want has decided today!! I'm going to be excited or sad! 
And I broke a mirror this morning ha x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Everything crossed for you hayley !!!! Let us know!

I got on the scales this morning, I've lost 3 lbs this week with not having an appetite and getting full. It's funny how our bodies work hey!

We booked our scan today, Monday 5th September but I'm going to request an 8 week scan to check for twins lol. 

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Can you request another scan? I don't think they would over here, we would have to do private 1, 
I can't wait until we can have a 4d scan I want 1 so much! 

I've heard a lot of people say they lose weight at 1St when there pregnant x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ye we'll have to pay though but I don't mind.

We'll be having a 3/4D scam at 17 weeks to find out the sex :) I can't wait to get to 8 weeks, then to 12 then I think I'll be able to relax more. Morning sickness hasnt hit me yet, briskly my teeth and taking vits I gag. And I must admit doing a 20 odd stone womans Brazilian did make me feel queezy! Lol.

Not heard anything yet ?

xx


----------



## kelsey111

Morning girls. good luck 2day hayley.

Well me and james had a long talk last night and have decided were not going to the doc's yet. as crazy as it sounds were just not ready to hear bad news, i no it might not be bad new and everything is fine, but the way were feeling about TTC atm i just dont want to get bogged down with tests and drugs ect. 

i no that sounds crazy but i no what im like i just get to obsessed and bf only worries, maybe later we will go doc's but right now weve decided not to.


----------



## jennievictora

hey girls kesey i understand that theres no rush to go docs just just when you feel ready :) good luck hayley hope you get the house. cheryl im def gettin a 4d scan think there amazing. im of to have my smear in bit joy lol 
and got my scan next week which im so excited about :happydance:


----------



## kelsey111

thanks hun hope the smear goes ok lol

yay your scan :happydance:
and my sis finds out the gender on the 26th :happydance: xx


----------



## jennievictora

thank you lol i said to my bf you men get it easy dont have have any thing like this till they older 2 people in 2 weeks got see my down there :blush: lol as the scan is internal part of it is


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think your still 19 Kelsey the changes if you having something is slim and if you don't mind still trying then you just carry on and it will haven eventually, I was worried about going and I only had 1 chat with my gp then a chat with a doctor at hospital and the scan, and they told me then and there that I havd no
Cysts, so carry on love we will get there!!

I think we won't have 4d until I'm like 20-30 weeks so you can see as much development as possible.

The seller of the house had a few viewings this weekend and has 1 tomorrow aslo, so he wants to hear the feedback from these people and then he will decide, I hate waiting, I just want it so bad!!!
I don't want to get into a bidding war with another couple over it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And lol Cheryl doing the 20stone lady haha how yuk!!! X


----------



## jennievictora

could of been worse could of been full massage i renember when i did beauty and had do a pedicure on a women with really bad dry skin :sick: smear went ok she had trouble getting to my cervix at 1st she said it was quite far back :wacko: but once hands under hips it came forward and she said it wont cause any prob ttc :) i wonder if thats why iv never been able find mine x


----------



## kelsey111

Glad it went well hunnie. 

Well ladies i have news. 
Me and james have decided to put ttc on hold for a while. after a year of trying and focasing out lives around ttc, its time to get us back. im going to do my driving lessons and get a job so we have more money for bubbs, as james's work are struggling so not giving raise's for a while. so were going to be un selfish and have alot of money b4 we have a baby. we could cope fine now with a child but theres things we want to do b4 hand like buy a 2nd home ect, so more money coming in. and it will just be better for when we do have bubbs :D
ill be WTT on here now but ill still be on this thread chatting to u girlys if u dont mind.
im also selling all my baby bits, my sis and her mate get 1st dibs, and after that it will all go up for sale on here so ill let u no when it does :D

its been a long fun hard journey for us. So now its on hold.... I'll be bk 

Good luck girlys :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

hey hun well i refuse to let you leave this thread mrs :) i think you got plenty time to try for baby so do it when your ready and make the most of being young and do things that you cant do with a baby x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow Kelsey I didn't expect that but fair play to you, if you can do it's then good luck to you, finding job etc and yes stay on here 

Why do you need to sell your stuff, why not just keep it? 

Will you go back to using contraception again? You are young and have plenty of time to do what you want xxx


----------



## jennievictora

i want to change my signnature how do i do it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Change it to what? Double click on yours and change the writing or if you want a daisy chain click on mine and make your own, think you go into settings and copy and pasta the URL number or something x


----------



## MissyMoo88

That must of been a hard decision Kelsey !!

Fingers crossed this guy accepts your offer hayley!

I had to do 2 full body massages today Jenny ... I'm exhausted !!

Just rang the doctors for my blood results, all's good and she's very happy. My hCG level is now at 778. She wants to see me at 7 weeks - Tuesday 2nd August.

I'm shattered tonight but trying to stay awake til 7.30 so hopefully I'll sleep through except waking to pee xx


----------



## jennievictora

i bet you are my mate saud when she was pregnant the first 3 months are the hardest because your so tired and morning sickness and strangers arent aware of you being pregnant so can be careless i just want delte my clomid sig and change it after my scan x


----------



## MissyMoo88

If you go to the bit where it says private messages then to the left it'll say signature xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Someone put an offer on it too higher than ours so they asked would we put ours, we have but got a feeling we won't get it xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We had to go up to 190 but we have bought a house!!!!! Yay I cried at work like an idiot ha so happy!! Just fingers crossed it all goes through ok xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww congratulations huni :)


----------



## jennievictora

sorted my sig out you like ?! i love it prefer it to my old one :) just watchn undercover boss x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah like the Disney baby ha 
We just got back from helping a friend move house, tired now and just going to watch. "just go with it" with Adam sandler and Jennifer aniston x


----------



## jennievictora

hey hun it wil be a disney baby love dinsy iv made a ticker how do i upload it can you explain it to me please x


----------



## kelsey111

mummy.wannabe said:


> Wow Kelsey I didn't expect that but fair play to you, if you can do it's then good luck to you, finding job etc and yes stay on here
> 
> Why do you need to sell your stuff, why not just keep it?
> 
> Will you go back to using contraception again? You are young and have plenty of time to do what you want xxx


yeah its a tough decision but in the long run its better for all of us, and bubbs will have a happier richer mummy and daddy lol 

ive sold most to my sis £60 worth lol im selling it not sure why i just think start a fresh can always buy more later or my sis can give it bk once her bubbs is done with it. 

no james will just use condoms or pull out. 
never going bk on the pill lol

nope ill deffo be staying on here :D :D:D 

xxx yay got my driving kesson on monday :D


----------



## kelsey111

glad u got the house hayley :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you so happy!! X

Ul love driving, I do, I could not live without a car x


----------



## jennievictora

morning everyone just having :coffee: n some ceral :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Morning lovely,

I'm just getting snuggled in bed, soooooo tired! 

Congratulations on the house Hayley :)

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks all, we got to sort out some paperwork tomorrow and then it all starts x


----------



## jennievictora

when do you think you wil be moving in hun bet you cant wait put your stamp on it :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I can't wait!!! Hopefully be about 10 weeks or less as when you are only buying, there's not as much paperwork to complete x


----------



## jennievictora

Thats excellent hun :)


----------



## kelsey111

Morning hun. well we :sex: for the 1st time last nite since not ttc. wow that was weird . but i love the not having to lie still for ages or or put something there to keep sperm in lol. this is going to be 1 very differant month :( 
but its for the best! :D xx

How is every1 ??

:dust: xx


----------



## jennievictora

aw hun you can always start the ttc again nothing set in stone :) i hate the walk after trying keep spermies in sorry for tmi lol


----------



## kelsey111

haha same. yeah i no just have to keep thinking this is for the best. xxxx


----------



## kelsey111

hey ladies have a look 
https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/680144-unisex-baby-clothes.html


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i bet kelsey. 
we have been told we could be in the house as little as 6 weeks, i think it will be a bit longer but thats so good, 

its the 1st evening ive been at home since sat night and its much needed just to sit and watch tele ha x


----------



## jennievictora

hey girls im shattered didnt sleep well last night just been for a cavery for my sisters 18th im stuffed  and got a piace of birthday cake :cake: 2 nom choclate one :yipee:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

glad you had a good night! 

law and i went to bed at 9;30 last night we had a busy few nights helping out a friend move house x


----------



## jennievictora

think im going be in bed soon im shattered :(


----------



## jennievictora

morning girls :wave: iv got loads of :dishes: :hangwashing::iron: to do :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all hope your all well

Well I'm cd 35 now and still no positive OPK so I'm guessing I don't ovulate, I'm not sure whether I want to carry on really trying or just chill down bait until we move and then when we get in start again, I mean we can still have unprotected sex but not have sex because were trying, oh I dont know,

I'm so excited to move, I want to start boxing stuff up now, we were told last night ww could be in around 1St week in sept x


----------



## jennievictora

hey hun do you have periods at all and have you been tested for pcos x


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun its up 2 u. maybe just chill and forget ur trying if that makes sence.

well i found it so hard last night watching one born every minute usa cried my eyes out think the not ttc is really hitting me now. 

james might be getting a promotion :happydance: so hopefully we wont be WTT as long as i thought, but not sure depends on his work. 

well i have :shower: :hangwashing: :dishes: :laundry: all morning so now im just watching loose woman eating lunch lol

just got few bits to do later 

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, hope you're all well.

I've been flat out with work and I'm exhausted !! Not coping with full days at the mo. 

No morning sickness as of yet, I'm extremely tired, restless disturbed sleep and my breasts are so sore I could cry lol. 

A week on Tuesday I have my 7 week check up then the week after my 8 week scan , so just waiting now.

Keep at it ladies , it'll all be worth it in the end :) xc


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah Kelsey know what you mean Kelsey, maybe whilst I'm excited Bout having a house hopefully because it's all complete it will make us both feel happier! 

Cheryl my friend said she cried with the pain in her boobs, not looking forward to that ha 
When do you think ul leave work? 
How comes you been doing full days?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

and can i have pcos if i havent got cysts on my ovaries?

i had a 33 day cycle foe 2 months whilst taking agnus castus and then i stopped coz the doctor said she had never heard of them so thought i should stop, now still waiting and on day 35 x


----------



## jennievictora

i think you can have just the syndrome but im not 100cent sure tbh :/ thats great news kelsey :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hope james gets it kelsey x

and i really dont think i ovulate but obviously they wont tell me fore definate until my next app in sept.

so what was your next step jen? x


----------



## jennievictora

well iv got my scan next thursday and my op 17august :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's good babe, 
But I meant what's the next step you went through when they said you weren't ovulating x


----------



## jennievictora

ah sorry hun my brains switched of well il start from the beging when i was diagnosed with it they just put me on pcos which can help some people get regular periods but it didnt for me and im not 100cent what is used for it mainly helped with my weight :) and then there was no othere medication apart from the clomid as it wasnt important wheather i was ovulationg


----------



## jennievictora

mornign girls :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Morning Hun xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, I'm feeling a tad delicate this morning, had a very good night and very late night ha so glad I'm not working today!

Got family coming over and going out for dinner later with my mum and nan x

How's everyone been? X


----------



## jennievictora

hi im okay thank you not up to much today just goin do some shopping go and see my horse may ride if its nice x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I need more sleep!! Might get back in bed ha before we going out for dinner x


----------



## jennievictora

had really nice sunday havent done shopping or seen my horse though :dohh: 
so seeing her tommrow hope the weather stays nice x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm still feeling rough! I love to have a drink but I always get a dodgy stomach, I can never stomach it ha x

Having pizza take away with the fam Coz I didn't want to go out and doing I'll eat much, think I'm just tired x


----------



## jennievictora

hope you feel better id just take it easy n defo avoid alchol if your feeling quesy x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've had something to eat and feeling much better now, thank god!!

I'm going to have a nice bath and have an early night! 
Got my last sign language exam tomorrow and then it's finished! 

Showing my mum and the in laws the new house on
Tuesday! Law and I can't stop talking about what we going to do and get for the house, so excited x

Can't buy anymore baby bits or anything else for that matter until we in house as need to save every penny we can x


----------



## jennievictora

i packed my stuff in to 2 clear boxes the ones 6 litre and its full to the top :blush: its all so lovley though cant wait see baby in them x


----------



## jennievictora

morning girls how are we all im just having :coffee: then :shower: and then shopping and see my horse :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Such a busy today at work, I'm just having my 1st break, bloody school holidays ha 
Not feeling well today, I had taken the next 3 days off but had to work them so I have holiday left to move, so wish I was off work! 

My moaning will be over tomorrow ha x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Morning ladies. 

I hear you're having nice weather again ! We're also in for a few 20 days as of Thursday :)

I'm feeling exhausted but don't seem to want to sleep. I had a funny turn yesterday ... I slept in til about 11 (well needed after a 6 day week) then about 12 I had 2 crumpets and a glass of milk, then a few pieces of pineapple. Hubby came home from golf and we went food shopping at 3.30 and I've never felt so weak , walking around the supermarket I went all shakey, I could barely hold myself up, I was hot and felt so sick so I had to leave hubby to finish the shop ... I always learn the hard way, hubby said it's the shock I needed to start eating and drinking more and more freqently.

I have two days off now and I am soooo happy :) feeling a tad fed up with work at the mo.

Hope you're better soon Hayley. What's next for you hun?

Not long til the 17th Jennie :)

Hope you're well Kelsey.

xx


----------



## kelsey111

yeah make sure ur fluids are up hun, baby takes it out of u, my sis got dizzy all time untill she started drinking alot more. 

im good thanks had a lovely weekend.
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope you feel you can start eating and drinking more now, my friend was like that and and all the way through midwives were saying your too small, you want a nice big bump! 

I have to have 2 months of blood tests to see if ovulating and go bsck to specialist in sept. 
I don't know what to do tho because she said to go give the blood 7 days before my period is due to see if I ovulated. But I'm on cd 38 I don't know what it's going to be next time!


----------



## jennievictora

nope long got my scan on thursday :happydance: had lovley day today. have you all heard about amy wine house and the shootings in norway is awfull :cry:


----------



## kelsey111

Morning!...x

WELL last night me and james had sex twice and he cum in me both times!! :wacko:
so not sure whats going on now lol
i said to him this morning oh u cum in me last night and he sed yeah i no  
sooo ?? dunoo lol think maybe coz his close to a promotion his not worried if i get a job :S 

How are you all?? its been quite in here lately. xx


----------



## jennievictora

hey kelsey i suppose because your stable and he knows you both want a baby he dont worry if he ahem finshes in you lol . it has been quiet in here this weeK :(


----------



## kelsey111

:haha: you do make me laugh hun. yeah spose so well im not gonig to mention ttc or nothing and just see were we go what happerns...

oooh my sis finds out the sex today i forgot hope they can see him/her this time.

now long for your op hun :D:D xx


----------



## jennievictora

ooh what time is her scan let us know if they can see if boy or girl hope they can sounds like she has been through a lot and deserves some good luck :) ooh i know my scans thursday :) and 3 weeks one day till the op i know its goin come round really fast it feels like you know when you go on holiday and think ooh its going go so fast and before you know it your home again x


----------



## Mummyjessie

I am also not pregnant yet... still WTT but have also saved most things from my DD. But when the opportunity arises I buy a few bits, have got myself a number of EBay bargains and now have lots of great things ready. Socks are my fave! I just think they are so very cute!


----------



## kelsey111

lol yeah i will hun. her scan is at 2,30pm :D i think boy

yeah i bet ur well excited :D 
just booked my driving lesson 10th oct :D i hope i pass ill :cry: if not lol 
xx


----------



## kelsey111

Mummyjessie said:


> I am also not pregnant yet... still WTT but have also saved most things from my DD. But when the opportunity arises I buy a few bits, have got myself a number of EBay bargains and now have lots of great things ready. Socks are my fave! I just think they are so very cute!

Hey hun, welcome. xx 

yes socks are sooo cute :D and there are so many ebay and shop bargins so why not buy some bits . xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

It has been fairly quiet on here lately.

Kelsey just my opinion but I think it's best not to mention ttc and just have fun then there's no pressure and your not stressed and timing everything and hopefully you'll get your bfp !!! Do let us know what your sister is having. 

My family and friends who know I'm pregnant all say I'm having a boy.

I feel like time is going soooo slow at the mo :( get this week over then I have my 7 week check up with my doc then my 8 week scan, between weeks 11-13 I'm having a blood test for downs and then my 12 week scan on the 5th September ... I'm so looking forward to getting past the 12 weeks.

It's 9.15pm here , hubbys in bed, I've caught up on corrie and emmerdale now I'm boreddddd !!!

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww bless ya hun. hope the doc's goes well :D have you thought of any names yet? xx

yeah im not going to mention it, we wernt stressed about it b4, but last night it just happerend so ill keep quite lol 

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

So far the only names we have are Isla & Harley ... I am soooo in love with Isla.

Maybe not tracking etc will help you hun. I hope it happens soon for you. Are you still planning the move to Malta?

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww love them names hun Harley is on my list to :haha: 

it all depends on this promotion now if he gets it he should get 10k - 15k more a year and he loves his job. so no idea atm think he will decide at xmas time. he always changing his bloody mind lol
xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Typical man lol. It's nice he enjoys his job. Fingers crossed for his promotion. 

I'm off work again tomorrow :) I'm not into work at the mo, dunno why. Just have to keep telling myself another day andother dollar for bubs and I'll be leaving in about 6-7 months.

Just listenign to MTV ... music puts me in a good mood :)

I'm goona search the net for a new BBQ and outside set and maybe baby things too.

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww lovely yeah youve got to do it for bubbs now that will push u along dont worry. you will perk up soon you go through of laods of differant phases during pregnancy 

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Browsing all the UK products that a woman sells on Ebay UK and sends to Australia ... I can see me spending a fortune lol xx


----------



## kelsey111

:haha: yeah i bet you will. my sis nearly has everything now just needs pram mosses basket and more cot /pram sheets and few lil bits. xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I wanted a moses basket and crib but moses baskets are sooooooooooo expensive here ... $350 I rufust to pay $350 for a moses basket and $350 for the crib !! I'm gutted because we're going for the Humphreys corner theme and they do moses baskets in the UK. Humphreys Corner here in Aus is green and cream but in the UK they have blue racing car and pink fairy themes, there's about 180 pound for the set with a cover, so I'm going to have to get it posted to my mum and dads and then pay for them to get it delivered here ... it's gonna cost me a small fortune. Do you think that's expensive for a cot set??

What time is it there?

I'm just purchasing Chicken Bisto, ready brek and fairy washing tablets ... I miss my fairy the most out of everything , I miss nice smelling clothes lol x

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, ive not been on much, had a lot on lately sorting the mortgage etc and we are all systems go with the house now, solicitors have started doing there paperwork so hopefully the time flys until we can get in. 

I feel very stressed out with my body at the moment! I have not had a positive so I haven't ovulated! And that's stressing and worrying me, I'm annoyed I have to wait til September for another appointment too!

I just feel like I'm waiting til then and there's nothing I can do to help. 

I'm having a half day off work just to chill out and taking mother and father in law and my mum to see the house at 5 x

I love Isla Cheryl! It's very sweet! 
And Kelsey if James is doing it and your not mentioning it just let me do it, could be a good thing and just have sex when you want too x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

180 and what is it you get for that? 
A Moses basket sheets, that Is a lot of Monet for something they are only in for 4-7 months depending on the size of the baby, my friends baby was 5 pounds and he is now nearly 6 months and is getting too long for it, and your not meant to keep baby in a Moses once they are starting to move too much x

its 2.45 in afternoon xx


----------



## jennievictora

i saw a great tip on here about moses basket sheete they where saying just use pillowcases instead and there really cheap iv got few sheets but i may give that a go :) just brought some magazines to read including a baby one read that later :coffee: i agrre with the girls kelsey if hes doing it but you havent spoken about it you may get you bfp cos your not thinking about it :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh right i will hopefully try and remember that one, im thinking of the size of mattress and a pillow ha and if it will fit x


----------



## MissyMoo88

The set is for the cot, you get 5 pieces for 129 then the cover is 59 i think . I don;t have a pound sign sorry. So the cot set will obviously last. I'll buy the Humphreys set then I'll buy just plan covers for when I wash the other. So do you think that is expensive for bedding? I don;t have a clue. 

Awww hun I know it's hard I was the same when I was waiting for the bloody NHS !! Just try to relax and think september isn't too far away and if you're not ovulating they will help you. You have alot going on at the mo and as we all no stress is no good for our bodies or ttc. 

I'm so excited for you and your new house ... photos are a must !! I'm so nosey lol. 

Isla is beautiful isn't it ! What do you think of Isla Summer? Anyways I wanted a cute, danty, pretty, girlie name. We love Lilly and like Hollie but I have a little cousins who are sisters called Hollie & Lilly and I don't want names that are already in the family. Plus I don't want traditional names ... hubbys family there is a David (dad) Steven (hubby) James, Robert & George (brothers) Yvonne (mum) Donna (sister) And I have Mark (dad) Melanie (mum) Tom - Thomas (brother) so as you can see all the boys names are traditional names, I think only my mum and my name aren't tradional. I want something that's modern and nice. 

My mum popped to Tesco and then sent me a message on Skype saying she's bought baby some mittens lol, so she's sending them along with other baby items and a present for me and clothes I asked her to get, not that I'll fit in them for long, she got them a few weeks ago lol.

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hayley just one tip I will give you if I may ... Don't try Soy or any other products for that matter !! I tried soy as I heard that it was natures clomid, so I thought it has to make me ovulate if I'm not as I didn;t know if I was or wasn't, I went from a regular 26 day cycle to 48 days :( for 2 cycles :dohh:. I spoke to my fertility specialist about soy and things like EPO & FSO and he said they don't work ... but then again this is the guy who told me I didn't ovulate the month I get my bfp :haha: :blush: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

if that is just for sheets babe i think thats quite expensive but if thats all you can get them for over there then you have no choice, i wont be paying that much i refuse.

i could send you a link to the house from the internet but id have to do it on facebook, theres not that many photos really but ill send it to you,

they say buying a house and planning a wedding are the 2 most stressful things to do.

i just feel very down about not ovulating thing, i know i havent and cant stop thinking about it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

MissyMoo88 said:


> Hayley just one tip I will give you if I may ... Don't try Soy or any other products for that matter !! I tried soy as I heard that it was natures clomid, so I thought it has to make me ovulate if I'm not as I didn;t know if I was or wasn't, I went from a regular 26 day cycle to 48 days :( for 2 cycles :dohh:. I spoke to my fertility specialist about soy and things like EPO & FSO and he said they don't work ... but then again this is the guy who told me I didn't ovulate the month I get my bfp :haha: :blush: xx

im not taking anything at the mo love, i stopped taking EPO and agnus castus about 2 months ago or just before my appointment and now im on another long cycle x


----------



## jennievictora

hugs hun i dont ovulate and there are plenty of treatments to try and make us ovulate keep your chin up x


----------



## jennievictora

i think it will a lot of the girls where doing it iv not got my moses basket at mine or id look but worth a go if saves some penies i had some moses blanket sheets from the boot x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ive got the 2 moses baskets and now we moving we can have 1 upstairs and 1 downstairs x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im just so worried its going to take ages for them to start helping me if i dont ovulate, and i dont want to be waiting another year x


----------



## MissyMoo88

It's for the bumper, fitted sheet, ... one sec I'll get the link ....

https://www.izziwotnot.com/Products...ess-luxury-cot-bed-coverlet-bedding-bale.aspx

Oh dear, my mum and dad have just heard back from their migration agent and they're not satisfied with the info they've been provided with ... my mum and dad have paid 13,000 for this visa and they won't get it back if they don't get the visa. My parents retired 4years ago at 38 and moved to Cyprus and because they haven't worked they're not happy. They had 2 successful businesses for 20 years, and they've applied for a business class visa, they have to set up a business and invest a million dollars (475,000pound) into the government of south Australia for 4 years. They get the intrest on it and intrest rate is at 6% here , I think it's at 0.5% in teh Uk isn't it . I'll be gutted if they're not granted their visa girls :( I'm sure we're all stressing over nothing though ... please god let us be stressing over nothing !! My dads going to ring the agent now and see what's next. 

Sorry had to off load, trying not to get stressed but feel so sick now. Debating whether to wake hubby up and talk to him but he has work in the morning. It's midnight here but waiting up to hear from my mum and dad.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh no babe im sure its going to be fine, just hope for the best and keep fingers crossed! they do go crazy with how much money you should have dont they x

dont wake hubby, tell him in the morning and you cna sleep on it and hopefully have better news in the morning from your mum and dad x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I woke hubby up to tell him, was nice to get it off my chest. I feel so sick . I'm keeping everything crossed ... I think I'd find it very hard to stay here if they can't move here and that wouldn;t go down to well with the hubby .

Since being pregnant I've found myself out of breath alot , I do have asthma. Maybe I should speak to my doc next week about it.

try keep your chin up Hayley :hugs: I know it's hard xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh babe well lets hope they can go over and ul all be happy there, theres always things out in the way and it turns out ok x

yes id go the doctos for anything that was worrying me if i was pregnant coz its not just you xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I've taken my inhaler which I presume is safe, but i'm at the docs next Tuesday so will talk to her then. 

I'm still waiting to hear ... I hate waiting, might ring my mum.

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im sure inhaler is fine babe, ring your mum it might make you feel bit happier xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm gonna go lie down ladies, I feel sick, dizzy and tight chested. My dad's still on the phone, it looks like they have to pay more money. My mums stressing now about me stressing with the baby. Bloody hell. She says she's going to the pub getting p*ssed lol.

I'll be on tomorrow ladies. Night night xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

sleep well babe and chill xxxx


----------



## kelsey111

nigth hun xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Went to see the house again and still love it!! Can't wait to move in x


----------



## jennievictora

night hun i would go to the docs if your not feeling well. glad you still love the house its lovley place bet you cant wait get the keys x


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies. 
How are you all doing ??
well we had sex last night but no (baby making) 
xx


----------



## jennievictora

morning kelsey im fine mega excited as iv got my scan tommrow :happydance: and only 3 weeks untill my op x


----------



## kelsey111

:happydance: let me no how it goes hun. you will be fine :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

yup will let you know how it goe thinks its at half 11 bit nervous tbh :s but more lookin for ward to gettin it done quick question it says the doc will get the results the same day or the day after and i need to ring her when do you think i should ring as there shut friday :wacko:


----------



## kelsey111

ring te same day hun, if not got results then, you'll have to wait till monday till its open. x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hey ladies how are we?

Good luck for tomorrow Jennie !

I slept til 1.15pm today and I've been tired all day. been feeling sick on and off too ... I'm guessing this is when the fun start (not). I'm only in work 10-1 tomorrow so that's not too bad. 

My mum and dads agent is confident about their visa, they have to supply more paperwork and have 28 days to do so. Their agent has said if he thinks they will get a refusal they will retract the visa and then because I am 50% of their children I can sponsor my parents (not til Feb though) and my brother will have to come on his own 175 Skilled Visa when he's 18 ... it's all too much to even think about :( but I'm praying everything will be fine with there's. P*sses me off, they've got the money, my dads got the skills, they've got proof of how well the businesses did, their investing 475,000 pound into the government what else do they bloody want. Just got to try and think oositive now til we hear. Their agent did say though if their visa is granted they'll be getting it sooner than we expected. Everything crossed.

I hear it's another lovely day there.

xx


----------



## kelsey111

i hope it all works out hun, try not to be to stressed. things have a funny way of working out .

xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i think i will ring in the afternoon and then if they not had them il ask if in fri as she occasionly pops in even tho clinc is shut :s if not have to wait till monday hopin dont have to wait that long tho cos il be going :brat: chin up chick sure things will work them selves out x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

But it all sounds promising Cheryl, so fingers crossed for them and you!!

I started my period this morning! Oh well going away on Friday for a week and obviously think about moving now. 

Off out tonight for a nice meal as a girl is leaving work x


----------



## jennievictora

have fun hun sorry the witch showed but its kinda a good thing as you must of ovulated x


----------



## kelsey111

think i might have cystics again :growlmad: ffs x


----------



## jennievictora

:( have you taken anything hun Try n drink loads x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Snap Kelsey! I had never had it and I've had it constantly for about 2 months now, need go back to the doctors. Already had 1 lot of anti boitics, 

Does it defo need I've ovulated? 
Why didn't I get a positive on the OPKs x

Had a good night with my work lot and just got home, I'm
Off sofa shopping with mum n nan in the morning and off to Suffolk on Friday x


----------



## kelsey111

ive drank loads of cranberry juice. its soo annoying and it hasnt started to really sting yet so hopeing i flush it out b4 it gets to bad.. ive found a few schats of stuff. :sick: so ill take them. hayley deffo go docs hun after the antibiotics are finished there ment to have worked. i started bleeding last time that was the worse pain ever. 

its coz i dont drink enough sometimes i mite have 3-4 drinks a day. 
and alot of sex causes it aswell lol 
xx


----------



## jennievictora

Lol Im the same hardly drink lucky dont get it very often ended up with severe kidney infection after op on my bladder :( was awfull i agree with kelsey go back if not worked had my scan today :)


----------



## kelsey111

How did it go???????????? xx


----------



## jennievictora

well it was okay had to drink loads though and it was uncomfy when they pushed down on my stomach :shock: rang up see if doc had results looks like wont get speak to doc till monday x


----------



## kelsey111

oh well im glad it went ok. not long till the results :D :D


----------



## jennievictora

thanx yeah was hopin get them tommrow but thinking it going be monday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Whats this scan showing jen? 

ive not had the cystis stinging or feelings in my tum since i started my peroid, so hopefully it will stop it now,
went sofa shopping today and found the 1 i want but not going to order it until next week when we get nack from our holiday x


----------



## jennievictora

just that there is cysts on my ovaries which i knew already x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

right im going to see bye everyone, and hope you all have a good week, im going to be in the middle of no where so doubt i will have much signal to get internet!

bet it takes me ages to chat up on readin when i get back on ha speak soon xxx


----------



## jennievictora

hope you have good holiday hun :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you!!!

I've just watched one born every minute from last week and tonight, the photographer bloke.... Annoying arhhhhhhhh


----------



## jennievictora

when is it on thursday ? think iv missed tonighs if it is where you of nice x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes Thursday nights it's on, 

We going to wattisham in Suffolk to a converted barn and it has a moat all around the outside, we have our own hottub on the decking, really looking forward to chilling out, have so much to do this morning, so got to get on, catch up with you next week xxx


----------



## jennievictora

Sounds lovley have good time n speak soon x


----------



## kelsey111

Morning. hows are we all?
have a good time hayley
james has his meeting 2day at work eeek
my cystics isnt to bad. the pain isnt as bad as b4 im drinking so much cranberry this better get rid of it. 

woke up in a shittty mood 2day :( watched one born every minute last night cried me eyes out finding wtt very hard atm, not that ive told james. 
xxx


----------



## jennievictora

Hun i think you should talk to him i missed itast night hoping Iv recorded it tho :) x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah once he finds out if his got the promotion, if he has then ill tell him, xx


----------



## jennievictora

When will he bt told hun ?


----------



## kelsey111

he has the meeting 2day. not sure if he will find out 2day tho. xx


----------



## jennievictora

fingers crossed hun x


----------



## kelsey111

thanks hun, im going to go to a walk in centre docs 2nite when james gets in cytics is just getting worse and now getting back ache were kidneys are. :cry:
he better get this promotion will chear me up haha


----------



## jennievictora

oh hun go docs will give you some anti biotics for it x


----------



## jennievictora

hi kelsey did you go to the walk in place? iv got a bad stomach tonight :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, got free wifi in the barn so can come on at night, got here at 4 it's gorgeous! Done up so lovely. 

Had nice meal out then went to the local church which they have converted into a bar ha very weird but nice, all the locals go there and found it weird that they all talk to you but nice that we don't do that at home. 

We just going chill out here tomorrow, have a walk around the place and sit in the hot tub, be lovely x


----------



## jennievictora

looks amazing hun id love a holiday :)


----------



## jennievictora

I might not be able have my op til next year as my smear was abornormal :(


----------



## MissyMoo88

Oh no Hun :hugs: 

So what does an abnormal smear mean? I've never had one.

Had did James get on Kelsey?

xx


----------



## kelsey111

he didnt have the bloody meeting :growlmad: its on monday now!!

ooh jenn why was it abnormall?? 
xx


----------



## jennievictora

they just said theres been changes in in itso they want to redo it in 6 months but it says in the leaflet that you cant get pregnant in that time because im guessing if i needed treating they cant if your preg :( goin try speak to my doc see if there anything i can do i think the results are funny because we bd the night before it which your not meant to :(


----------



## jennievictora

had few :wine: tonight feel really down at the moment as its looking like im not goin get my op till iv had my 2nd smear next year to make sure its normal feel bit freaked out tbh :nope:


----------



## kelsey111

ohh hunnie, sorry to hear that, speek to your doc get more info and say 6months is a long time to wait. doc's take the piss! 
:friends:


----------



## jennievictora

Thank hun Yeah it has be a while so can see if gone normal x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hope all works out for you Jennie!

I went to A&E today as advised by my doctor. I've been spotting since Friday on and off, a light brown tinge when I've been to the toilet. I've not had any strong cramps, just slight cramps but I've had them since I found out and my doctor told me this are normal. So I went to the hospital and I had my cervix checked and it's closed, my urine test was fine. I also had a swab for my Strep B. I am having a scan tomorrow morning to check on baby and make sure there's not an eptopic.

Hoping and praying there's no eptopic and we get to see our baby !!

xx


----------



## kelsey111

ohh hun, i hope it alll goes well and u have a healthy bubba :dust: xx


----------



## jennievictora

Good lucky for scan hun Im going doc in bit x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hope you don't mind me sharing girls 

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/99e5c03f.jpg

So everythings ok with baby and me. They couldn't find baby at first on a normal ultra sound and said I have a slightly tilted uterus but they did an internal and we found bubs, with a heart beat of 122bpm ... Seeingbthat fluttering heart beat made it all seem real !!

They said with the scan I was 6w1d but then when I saw the doc after she said I was 6w6d :shrug:

How are we all?

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, 

Jen my best friend text me yesterday and said did I arrange my smear yet Coz her results came back abnormal, now I know Coz my mum had it, that 1 in 20 women always have abnormal cells in them, and some of them need them scraping away like my mum did, so at the worst they would scrap them off, I think my friend is having a 2nd smear very soon, they should not wait 6 months so keep on at them.

Wow Cheryl your little bean!!! Bet you feel relieved eh love xx

We went to a nice beach yesterday and I think our other family members are going out again today but hubby and I are chilling around here today! Didn't sleep well last night it was too hot and we are on the ground floor so didn't want to open the windows x


----------



## kelsey111

aww so cute hun, im glad everything all went well and ut both ok xx 

goood luck 2 day jenn xx

ive got my sis over for the week so im busy doing loads with her, hopefully ill loose some weight while shes over lol xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's nice, how old is she? 
My little brother is 9 and he would love to stay at ours more, but he's allergic to the cats and being in the flat it's inclosed and makes me quite bad after a while, he was only 2lbs 2 ozs when he was born and still gets a bad chest very easily now, so maybe when we get a house it won't be so bad x


----------



## jennievictora

aww thats lovley hun bet your over the moon well i went doc and im getting it checked this thursday at quarta to 7 on thursday having go private but it means if everythings okay i can prob still have the op x


----------



## kelsey111

she's 8. well i have a sore arse from bike riding all day with her , i felt like i was playing out like in the old days :haha: 

oh let me no jenn . xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That sounds good babe! 
How much you got to pay private? Is it much? 

I bet you feel bit better now do you? Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha Kelsey that's funny!! 

I bet you've had a good day tho even if your arse is sore ha x


----------



## jennievictora

im not sure as my parents are paying it for me best parents in the world x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah it is worth it. i think lol 
shes tucked up in bed now me and james time :D 
god im going to be a great mum lol routine routine routine!!! lol


----------



## jennievictora

aww your not goin want give her back just watched really intresng programme :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We are away with our niece and 2 nephews and some of the things that my SIL does, I will not be doing or hubby and I agree Is the right way to do it, ie how the put them to bed and get them to settle, I hope it will make hubby and I deal with things the right and effective way!!

They gone out and we have stayed at our barn to have us time, quiet without the kids, go in hot tub on our own x


----------



## jennievictora

Sounds like you having good time x


----------



## kelsey111

hey ladies hows it going?? 
im burnt and tired lol 
had a good day at the beech tho, she's still behaving so thats good no tantrums yet! :haha:
bf got a raise but it was a shitty 1 :cry: and there going to get bk to him about the promotion 
soo fucked off 
so still WTT :cry: 
xx


----------



## jennievictora

hey kelsey glad your havin good time stick some aloe vea on it if you got some takes the heat out. im having chinese for tea with the bf doc ringing me tommrow need tell her im having that thing thursday n fingers crossed if all ok the op will still go ahead :)


----------



## kelsey111

oh yh hope u can still have it, 
well ive been up since 5.30 grace has had to noce bleeds i think its the weather thats causing them. xx


----------



## jennievictora

and i do hun waiting for doc ring to tell her havin it done :) glad shes had no nose bleeds could be the weather :/


----------



## MissyMoo88

Heyyy, 

How are we all? Sorry I've not been very talkative lately ... I feel LOUSY :( this baby is well and truely taking it out of me. I'm so exhausted it's unreal!!!

On a positive note I have my appointment with my midwife on Monday 5th September at 8.15am, then my blood test for down syndrome at 11 then my 12 week scan at 2pm ... busy day hey!!

Sounds like both Kelsey and Hayley are having fun !!

Hope you're keeping your chin up Jennie ! Got everything crossed for you that you can still have your op !!

Got much planned for the weekend?
xx


----------



## jennievictora

thank you hun il let you all know whens your 12 weeks scan?. my friend said to me the first few weeks /months you do feel lousy i think its cos your bods concetracting everything on buliding a little baby with a nervous sytem and everything try and take it easy x


----------



## kelsey111

aww cheryl :hugs: it will get better hun. xx


----------



## jennievictora

having glass :wine: bit nervous bout tommrow sure they said they will use local anesthic really hope that isnt an injection down there :shock:


----------



## kelsey111

ouch hope not hun . xx good luck xx

well grace has gone home we took her bk last night she was home sick bless her
i lost 2pound since she was here :haha: need her to come bk!! 
so duno what im going to do 2day :/ xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww have a day relaxing hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It has Been such a hot week for England and then today we had thunder storms and pissing down with rain all day!! We went to a colchester castle and I hate stuff like that, find all museums/ history stuff boring as hell!!!!! 

But then we went to the local Suffolk vineyards and did loads of wine and champagne testing, was lovely, 

I am looking forward to coming home now, when your used to living without family for 4 and 1/2 years and then go back to living with people again its a bit to get used too! 

The 3 kids are nearly always quite good, but I just don't angree with what they get away with doing sometimes and how the back chat pisses me off and there allowed to say it, just makes me realise how I want to raise my children and hope they listen and respect adults. I know all children can test you sometimes but I want to teach them right from wrong from an early age, so they know what's expected of them. 

God I sound like a moaning arse! But I cant be doing with it!!

Read a great book whilst away, I'm not really a reader, takes me a long time to read a book, but this was a lovely story. 

Had quite a few days to just chill out and not worry about work etc

Should be moving into our house in 7 weeks maximum!!

Looking forward to seeing my kitties now, missed them, they normally ignore me and punish me for a few days after I've Been away x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cheryl hope your okay, it's all going to be worth it in the end!!

Jenn, I'm confused what's going on with you now? 

You having your private smear? When? And why do you need anthesthetic? X


----------



## jennievictora

Hey back from op all ok so can have my op ! Didnt need local as didnt need take sample x.


----------



## kelsey111

hayley i live 30mins from colchester! lol yeah its hard to be with people u used to live with when i go to my mums im like how the hell did i ever live with all the noise lol 

jenn thats really good glad you can have ur op

cheryl hope ur ok hun xx


----------



## Paige.Br

Its just a fantastic feeling to buy baby stuffs, thats why sometimes we could not consider the price. Well, that isnt bad at all. As long as the stuff is pretty much comfy to the baby, then that is basically fine. I do shop too. Sometimes I go for pricey, but most of the times I go for the cheap ones. :dohh:


----------



## jennievictora

Im so pleased :)


----------



## jennievictora

Morning :)


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies. xx well im very happy im now 9stone 4!!! i was 9stone9 so im deffo going to keep up with it and shift this weight!! i did about 50 sit ups yesterday I WILL GET MY FLAT TONED BELLY!!!! :haha: 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

Welldone iv eatn terrible this week lol


----------



## kelsey111

ive eaten alot better this week and worked out alot more, feel so much better for feeling thinner and healthier. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've eaten and drank what I want this week but have enjoyed it, I'll start back on diet Monday I think, have a nice weekend of eating, I go back to work tomorrow! Not looking forward to it x


----------



## jennievictora

Back on diet for me as well lol


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Well doen Kelsey !!

Sounds like you had a lovely holiday Hayley :)

And yay for you Jennie, I bet you're looking forward to getting everything back on track !

Well I had a break down in Target today as they didn't have much for me to buy the baby :( I felt so silly haha so I jusy ended up buying 2 hodded towels, a tommee tippee nail set and a bath themonitor. We're going browsing shops again tomorrow for the nursery set, I have to be organised and plan things and not knowing which set I want is doing my head in haha. 

Had my first sickness this morning after I'd eaten breakfast ... niceeee! Not eaten much at all today just can't stomach it. Pregnancy is not at all what I expected lol. My hubby hit the nail on the head the other day, he said feeling like this has hit me a bit hard because I've wanted it for so long and thought I'd love it. I mean don't get me wrong I do but I just hate not feeling myself. And with my emotions I am really, really missing my mum, dad and brother and my dogs. Hubby says I can go back to visit if I want but with only being able to fly in the second trimester and paying $2,000 just for my flight it's not worth it plus I'd have to go on my own ans don't fancy doing a 32 hour journey each way on my own. lol.

Got much plans for the weekend ladies?

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh bless you babe, I bet pregnancy isn't a walk in the park, none of us are going to be used to the feeling or emotions or hormones at 1st, it's a lot for anyone's body to come to terms with, I'm sure you will be a lot better in a few more weeks, we are always here for a chat, but does seem a lot of money to spend to come uk when your family will be there soon hopefully, and ul still have so much to buy, once you've bought a few more things that will make you happier I bet x

I just finished work and hubby's cooking me dinner, not used to working yet so I feel tires today x


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun sorry to hear that, at least u have the sapport of ur hubby :hugs:
you will start to feel beter in a few weeks it just takes time to get used to it. 
erm not much had a bbq at me mums for lunch noe bk home going to watch harry potter on t.v then dvd's prob and no idea about 2moz xx

:friends: x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We watching Harry potter too, I don't remember seeing this 1, I've had a lovely dinner and loads of strawberries and raspberries with Ice cream. Lovely xx


----------



## jennievictora

Just had cavery back home now Watchin harry potter mom n dad brought me a baby bath and top n tail bowl :) n some books x


----------



## kelsey111

aww thats nice hun, my sis just ordered her pram 2day it lovely :D

im doing sit ups in every break :haha: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw that's nice of them to buy you that Jen x


----------



## jennievictora

:) i know brought me loads for baby :)


----------



## jennievictora

What pram she having ? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Bought my bugaboo today ladies, I loveeeee it :) haven't picked a colour yet they said we can do that when we find out the sex then they'll order it in :) 

We bought it because it was down from $1599.00 to $1200.00

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww lovely hun. erm its off a shop off ebay its so nice its all black as she wanted. its got the rocking motion for the pram bit and you get everything with it. 

oh thats good cheryl. will you be finding out the sex then ? xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

What do you think girls ? Blue, pink or cream ?? My mum think we're crazy paying £850 for a pram but I love it and I saved myself £280 ! She's not keen but I bet she'll love it when she sees one, ive told her to go to mothercare snd have a look lol.

Def finding out the sex :)

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/1cf2ad76.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/14f326d1.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/975e52d9.jpg


----------



## jennievictora

They both sound lovley have to put some photos of Mine up :)


----------



## jennievictora

Cream And pink are my fave but dunno how practical cream is lol


----------



## kelsey111

im not keen on them myself but i love the cream colour, as long as its easy to scrub when gets dirty.

nope my sis changed her mind when to mother care and brought a silver cross 3d pram after months of saying she didnt like them! :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I like the bugaboo but I'm still set on a quinny buzz, 

Can't really say what colour Coz if you buy pink and then you have boy next ul end up buying more, so I'd say cream so you can use it for all the children you have. 

£850 is not the most expensive pram but Im going to buy 2nd hand but try get as newer one as I can x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey

How is everyone doing? Any more news Cheryl about your family getting to oz?
I'm not feeling happy or sad about trying at the mo, I think all the house stuff is sort of taking priority really, can't wait to get into a house and feel at ease about having a baby and not worrying that we won't be able to get a mortgage! X


----------



## jennievictora

Im doing ok thank-you really excited about my op :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When are you actually having it? X


----------



## jennievictora

Its next wednesday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That has come round quickly eh!! Ul be baby making in no time x


----------



## kelsey111

good luck hunnie i no it will go fine :D do you have to stay over night? how longs the op? xx


----------



## jennievictora

i think they said you can be down there for an hour or 2 and thats including your recovery like when they wake you up etc they said its day surgery so once they have seen im recovering ok i can go home as long as the doc gets to see me first so i hope im not down last cos then might have stay in :( i cant wait so excited feel like after surgery iv got a chance become a mom x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And a mummy you will be!!!! 

This is going to be good for you.

I can't believe all this rioting! If I was still in the police I'd have to go! Scary thought! It's gone way to far and all the young chavs say this is only the begining. A lot of my police friends have been doing 17-20 hour shifts go home for 3-4 hours sleep and then back out! 
Too close to home now, Enfield is near me and Bedfordshire x


----------



## jennievictora

:happydance: i cant wait do any of you know if moistrizing everyday while ttc and the same when your pregnant helps to prevent stretch marks? as im thinking im going start moistrizing loads. these riots are scary birminghams about half n hour away from me :sad1::sad1:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh yes i will be moisturising as much as i can, as every little helps x


----------



## jennievictora

im thinking of starting mine now do you think it will do any good iv got loads body stuff so wont harm to use some up. what are you going use i think im goin use some palmers oil x


----------



## Alayna

I would definitely have to hide any purchases. The only thing I have looked at are t-shirts on line for my four-legged baby saying I am the big brother. If all goes right I will put it on Remington and have him so see my mom to surprise her with the news.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw alayna that's sweet!! 

I haven't thought about what id use tbh but the palmers oil should be good! X


----------



## jennievictora

that would be a lovley way to tell people your expecting hun. yeah amd i think that palmers oil smells like cocca yummy x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I want to buy baby stuff but can't buy anything, got the craving for buying tonight! 

Cheryl are you ok?

Kelsey any change on trying? X


----------



## jennievictora

brought some rescue oil today only 99p supposed be the same as bio oil :) had a lovley bath think im nearly ready for bed :) mummy wannabe why dont you browse sites n make a wish list ? x


----------



## kelsey111

morning, well :af: due 2day and its on its way , even tho were not trying james cummed in me 4 times sorry tmi lol so had like a 1% chance in my head that i hoped i was pregnant, but im not. :( having a shitty morning and ive only just got up :( 

hope ur all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennievictora

oh hun :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sorry Hun, it's not here yet tho! I've not looked what cycle day I'm on for a few weeks now. I've sorta chilled out about it now and just going to have sex when we want and hope the chilled out approach will work x


----------



## jennievictora

being relaxed about its a really good idea not long till my op now im so excited brought some pjs yesterday some new slippers and also found a four pack of pants that are about 2 -3 sizes to big reduced to a pound got them for when im pregnant :)


----------



## jennievictora

hey how is everyone i brought a winee the pooh bath thermomter from poundland today :) got no instructions but im assuming you float it in bath ? also got from asda some of there little angles stretch mark oil 2 for 2.50 and to of the stretch mark creams 2 for 2.50 :) smells beautifull x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey love, all sounds good! I can't afford to spend Anything really, trying to save as much money as we can before we move out! Needs 18k!!
Mortgage bloke being so picky about what details he wants even though we have done eveything already!! He still wants more details of the same thing. 
Buying or selling is too stressful x


----------



## jennievictora

he sounds a pain in the butt hun never mind you be moved in soon and can relax :)


----------



## sle133

mummy.wannabe said:


> we bought a bloom fresco high chair in the week i absolutly love the look of it. got it on ebay so not the full price. we are starting to buy stuff little and often now so that when i get pregnant i will have most things.
> my mum got a sterilzer really cheap from sainsburys and lots of bottles as she works there.
> has anyone else bought lots of stuff?
> i do worry sometimes that i wont be able to have children and ive bought all this stuff, clothes etc x cant help i tho

Its so hard not to buy bits when your trying. I have a box full of things of little booties,bibs,babygrows. I did think i was a little crazy myself. But to know someone else is doing it, makes me feel better. :thumbup: Good Luck!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes there are a lot of us out there that buy early, I'm
Not superstitious at all, 

What's your situation then? 
Hubby and I Been trying a year now x


----------



## kelsey111

Hiya girls, well :af: came yesterday as i new she would lol 
whats every1 up 2?
ive been to me mums and got me hair cut, now bk home going to wash up then watxh harry potter :D 
got me sis pram here as she has no room for it at me mums yet, i wanst that keen on them but now i love is so nice and cosey and lovely to push got some pic's to show ya xx
 



Attached Files:







SDC13338.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









SDC13340.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8









SDC13339.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6









SDC13341.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kelsey111

ops and this one lol
 



Attached Files:







SDC13337.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just seen pictures on facebook, 
I like it, think that's what my brother and his gf have got. 
Is she calling the baby louise? X


----------



## jennievictora

i love that pram did you say its a sivercross ? x


----------



## jennievictora

and only 4 days to go :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It was a silvercross.

You'll soon be there Jen x


----------



## Hugsys

My first baby buy :happydance:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3090973

I convinced DH it was limited edition and if we didnt get it now we would never be able to buy it :blush:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Omg that lamb inside is too cute! I don't think they do that 1 over here, 
I'd love it, but want the space saving swing which folds so doesn't take up as much room
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And congrats on getting married x


----------



## Hugsys

Aww thank you! Where do you live? You can order it online and it does actually fold as well! It really is awesome! xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm from Hertfordshire in uk, I have already picked my theme, I want the fisher price rain forest as I like all the bright colours and I know babies like looking at lots of colours x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've already got 2 play mats so want the matching swinging chair and vibrating bouncer x


----------



## jennievictora

haha hugsy thats funny i realy like those swings im going get a swing :) i know i cant wait litrelly want to pack my hospital bag now :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You could pack now Jen, you prob wouldn't use most things you'll be taking, you said you got pjs etc to take x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah iv not got a bag here got it all here apart from my dressing gown which at moms prob pack monday only talkin pair pjs a nightie slippers dressing gown and just toiletres cos they said i should be out same day :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah take a set of clothes just incase x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah il have what im wearing to put on not sure if take extra just incase but my mom said if i need anythn she will bring it x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah silver cross, and yep shes going to be called louise :D xx


----------



## sle133

mummy.wannabe said:


> Yes there are a lot of us out there that buy early, I'm
> Not superstitious at all,
> 
> What's your situation then?
> Hubby and I Been trying a year now x

we have only been trying 4months. Im hoping for a BFP This week tho from blood results. 
I cant imagine trying for a long length of time. :cry: Good Luck to you!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The longer it takes the more you learn I think. I've sorta stopped looking through things now and stopped "trying" I just Want to chill out, we moving house soon so focusing on that! 

Is the baby called after anyone Kelsey? Or just the name she loves? X
My middle name is Louise x


----------



## kelsey111

Just a name she loves. and likes it for when she gets older aswell so can be called lou lou 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I do think it's important to choice a name that will be nice no matter what age they are. There are so many names now that I think will be silly for adults names x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i agree i think some names are cute when there babys but you have to think when they are working there goin want/need a name that they wont be embrased by x


----------



## jennievictora

2 days to go woop woop :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kelsey111

:happydance: hope it all goes well hun. xxxx


----------



## mrsrof

I fall into the superstitious category! When we do eventually have a LO, I will have everything picked out, but won't be buying anything until we actually have a baby, except of course for the few bits we'll need for the hospital x


----------



## jennievictora

thank kelsey im so excited :) mrsrof i think its personal opion i can understand why some people would rather not buy before pregnant. but i love it and it gives me hope :)


----------



## mrsrof

jennievictora said:


> thank kelsey im so excited :) mrsrof i think its personal opion i can understand why some people would rather not buy before pregnant. but i love it and it gives me hope :)

In a way I would love to go out and buy everything now, and I'm not even pregnant, but there's just something in my head telling me not to tempt fate!! haha. 

Absolutely, it is definitely personal opinion, and I think it's great that it gives you hope xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww if you think you will worry its probley best not 2 hun or you could comprismise and by a book about getting pregnant or stuff to use to help you conceive :) :)


----------



## mrsrof

Oh I've bought some books, and will be buying more :)


----------



## jennievictora

yay i dont blame you i find pregnancy amazing to read about x


----------



## jennievictora

Just Watchin corrie :) got my case packed :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, had a lovely family BBQ tonight made the most of the "summer"!! X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sorry I've not been on ladies, I was so sick last week with migraine and sickness :( felt alot better since Saturday and even my nausea more or less gone. Still extremely tired, vivid dreams and uncomfy at night.

How are we all?

xx


----------



## jennievictora

hey hun glad your feeling better :) im good thank you operation tommrow :D x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck Hun !!

One born every minute starting right now :) excited xx


----------



## kelsey111

im ok hun, glad ur feeling better. :af: is finishing for me thank god! strugglinng to go 5 days with out :sex: :haha:


----------



## jennievictora

thank you hun i loved one born every min we havent got it at the moment but i think itl be back in couple months :) kelsey you do make me laugh :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We've missed you on here Cheryl! 
Glad your feeling a bit better, this baby is taking it out of you eh
Are you taking extra vitamins or Anything to put things back into your body x

Wish we had one born every minute on again, love it! 
Is it the uk one Cheryl?

Op tomorrow Jen, I'll be thinking of you!!!
What time you going in? X


----------



## jennievictora

Thank-you getting nervous now :-/ iv got be on the ward for 7.30 tommrow but dont know what time the op is. Got to be up at 6 tommrow x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Is your bf allowed to stay with you whilst your there x


----------



## jennievictora

my bf at college :( my mom n sis are taking me but i think they will have to go straight away because they will want to do blood presure prob take blood and get me ready for the op and il have to speak to the anesthitet :)


----------



## kelsey111

thanks jenn! cant help it :haha:

2moz will go fine hun i no it will :D let us no how it goes. xx

:thumbup: :dust: :hug: :friends: :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

Thank you hun x


----------



## jennievictora

On way hospital now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck babe xxx


----------



## jennievictora

On ward now bored im fourth to go down :)


----------



## kelsey111

u will be fine, quicker ur in quicker ur out .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennievictora

hiya im home :) pain not to bad at mo they put local aesthic on your stomach so stil bit numb on my legs. had really painfull shoulder pain so taken some pain killers the docs given me clomid 100mg for 4 cycles but i think i have some left so il take 150 which is what i took before x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So did they say anything about what they say? Or did? 
Bet you glad you had it now and can concentrate on getting pregnant! Xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah im so excited glad i had it done as i know a girl it worked for :) they said my tubes are fine which im glad they checked as i was worried because you dont know untill there checked and they put four holes in each ovary x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Glad all went well jennie :) hopefully you'll get your BFP soon !!

Kelsey I wish I had a sex drive like yours lol. Now I'm pregnant mine is nearly no existent ... poor hubby :( 

Aww thanks Hayley. I'm taking the parental vitamins that I was taking before (when I can keep them down, I gag and bring them back up, sorry) but I'm feeling alot better, I only had nausea for just over two weeks. Do you think I should be worried it's gone so quick? I'm still ridiculousy exhausted though. Also can't drink fresh apple or orange juice makes me vomit tut! Haven't been eating veg either as just the thought of carrots can make me gag .

How are we all? We all seem to be at different stages now (if stages is the right word to use?)

xx


----------



## kelsey111

yep stages is right! lol glad ur feeling better nope thats normal hun my sis was only ever sick twice it may come bk in the 3rd trimester, aww bless ur hubby from 1 extreme to another, lol

yeah im like a dog oh heat :haha: 

how are you jenn and hayley? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennievictora

Heys hugs im ok sore :( and im bett swollen mom said i look 3 months gone lol goin have a bath which im not lookin forward 2 x


----------



## kelsey111

:happydance: :dance: TTC is back on for us!!!! :happydance: james has said he wants to try again. so hopefully gonig doc;s this month :D 
just wanted to share my great news with u all .... xxxxxx


----------



## jennievictora

Yippee chuffed for you :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey all

cheryl i dont think you should be worried about the lack of sickness you will get it on and off all the way through or nothing at all.

yay kelsey very happy your back on track now, bet your glad your trying again.

jen hope you can start trying as soon as you feel up to it,
we defo all at different stages now x

im getting depressed with my weight, im not in the mood to diet but i hate being this size!! i keep looking back on old photos and i look so much better slimmer. the house is going along ok now, ive had a few weeks of stressing about the mortgage but seems to be ok at the mo. cant wait to get in and then i can concentrate on trying again,
obviously im still desperate for a baby but because it still hasnt happened im sort of thinking im going to need help so cant do anything until end of sept begining of oct when i have my next hospital appointment xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww hunnie i no how u feel, i have ruff days were i cant stand what i look like, im just cutting foods out and portion sizes alot smaller, and exercising alot more! 
i feel good to e trying again but like u i feel were deffo going to need some help :( 
xx


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies, how are you all ?? 
Well i had an amazing dream last night, i dremt that i had a little baby girl called scarlett she was just lying there in her mosses basket so beautifull, i woke up and thougth plz plz dont be a dream but it was :(

was lovely to i keep thinknig about it :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i have dreams like that. there lovely.

im off work today and having to wait in and get a parcel.

we get lovefilm so have 3 dvds sent out a weeks to watch, the latest 1 i got was life as we know it, anyone seen it? were a couple have a baby and the mans best friend and the ladies best friend are the god parents and they do not get on. the couple die in an accident and the the best friends look after the baby and fall in love its such a lovely film, made me cry.

i wish i could fall pregnant, its horrible not being able to x


----------



## kelsey111

nope never seen it hun. 

well i am starting up my own funky baby buisness on fb. so starting to do samples then should be setting up an account with in the next month

here are some of what i have made so far let me no honestly what u think please 
they have to be stiched on yet, they held on my pins atm
i will also be doing differant coloured bow's 
this is just a start got laods of other ideas yet :D
 



Attached Files:







Photo0333.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4









Photo0334.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jennievictora

I love them socks hun really cute :) x


----------



## kelsey111

thanks hun, jaut trying to work out how much i should sell them for. p&p is 65p i no that what u think hun? xx


----------



## jennievictora

im not sure how much are socks in the shops id start of cheapish and you make a bit of postage but i have no idea with prices x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Are you sad Kelsey you sold all your baby stuff? 
Coz you were only not trying for a month or so werent you. 

Socks are cute, what made you think of starting that then? 
Depends how much you buy the stuff your selling for but I wouldn't spend more than a few quid on socks and small bits x


----------



## kelsey111

No im not sad at all hun. feel fine actually, baby stuff will always be in shops so i can buy more, 
well id love a job from home so i can still clean the house look after dogs do bf's dinner ect, i think this is the perfect way to make money got some great idea's ill show all u ladies on here 1st see tha use think :D these have to be stiched on yet tho just pinning them in place atm
 



Attached Files:







SDC13358.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tigerlilly

jennievictora said:


> oh i know i got them out the bag holding them up to my mum goin aww there so tiny and lovley she said she used to love washing mine by hand :) do you buy stuff do you have any children or are you trying for your 1st hope you dont mind me asking :) x

we have been TTC for 18 months and have bought a few bits even a second hand cot for 36 quid! i wasn't keen on buying at first and money is tight and their's a lot to buy! so we buy something every now and again.

We won't buy a travel system untill well into the pg when we get our bfp. Most of the bits we have were in the sales and we don't have an emotional attachment to them the cot is still in the room but has ended up as storage for the ironing!!!! we do have an agreement with one another on things we won't buy. for us it's clothes that just to personal, not to say we haven't been tempted a lot :happydance: 

Most ppl think we are bonkers to buy stuff before our bfp and it's their responses that upset us so we don't tell ppl what we have bought, but like dh says we can sell it and if nothing comes of TTC we had a blast looking at stuff and it's brought us even more closer togther!


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i know what you mean about people knowing about buying baby stuff only people who know me n the oh buy is me n him mum n dad n my sis and a few close friends no body else cos people would think oh your mad but i dont see what it has to do with them if it makes me happy x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I still think it's sensible, and if you haven't got much money now your going to have even less money when a baby arrives, so by buying stuff now it means you won't be as strapped for cash when a baby arrives. I think it just makes sense, and sod what others think! 
If they had thought about it they would realise it's sensible x


----------



## jennievictora

i agree. what you all up 2 this weekend i havent done much today jus watching gavin n stacey x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I worked til 4 it was soo busy, glad I got to leave bit earlier than usual. 
Hubby and I are watching the Harry Potters from the beginning Coz I've forgotten what's happened, then we going to see the last 1.

So looking forward to watching x factor tonight! You going to watch it? X


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah il watch it not sure how good it goin be without simon :/ Glad cheryl not in it this year tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I did like Cheryl, garys been just like Simon ha I like him x
Kelly rowland will get on my nerves I think x


----------



## jennievictora

i missed it :( going see if its on itv2 or watch online x


----------



## kelsey111

Morning ladies, well another 1 of my friends are pregnant , been trying 6 weeks less than us :( am really happy for her, but had a terrible night last nightt, was upset ect. 

hope ur all ok xx


----------



## jennievictora

Thats normal hun is be the same just been boot got a load of mayernity clothes for 2 pound all good makes think only thing il need is bras :) il tell you what else i got when on laptop x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh Kelsey I know what you mean and what your feeling like. 
My friends baby is 7 months and they trying for there 2nd. I'm going to feel happy but upset when my neice or nephew is born x


----------



## kelsey111

me to hun, be happy for my sis that louise is born but just totally jelouse, will prob have a car in the car home from seeing her i no what im like, since ttc, ive just become this big ball of emotions cry all the time at things, 

oh sounds lovely jenn. 

sounds bad i no but i just feel totally fed up with ttc dont get me wrong i want a baby more than anything , just finding it hard atm and weve only just started to ttc again. x. :cry: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm exactly the same Kelsey, your not alone, you start to feel you won't get pregnant, and it's upsetting. I feel like I'm 26 now and I always said I wanted my 1st at 25, I know a lot of people are a lot older than I am trying for there 1st and longer than me. But if I need something like Jen has had ,then I know it could another year before I become pregnant! 
Everything is upsetting really, but I'm going to chill until we move into the house and hope for the best and if not then hopefully I'm more relaxed and feeling ready for my family being happier in a house, not worrying what I won't get a mortgage anymore x


----------



## jennievictora

Ttc is so hard Im terrifed that i still wont ovulate and il end up havn ivf :( start my clomid next weekend x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope all is ok with you now Jen xx


----------



## kelsey111

i just hope this bad patch goes quick for all of us. fed up with feeling down and upset :( 
i no im young ect but just feelies like its not going to happern, duno how u do it jenn u been trying for longer than both of us. xx :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

We just got keep going it be worth it in end x


----------



## kelsey111

yep :D xx :friends: xx


----------



## jennievictora

Of docs for folic acid and think the stitch in my belly button infected as keeps weeping :/


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies !

Just want to say it'll all be worth it !! It's hard I know but when it's meant to be it'll happen and you'll forget about all the stress of TTC !! I'm keeping everything crossed for all of you. Everyone would tell me to relax and it'll happen and I used to think I am relaxed, ye right bla bla bla but I truly believe that helped us and like I've said before I swear by the CBFM for when you're ovulating !!

xxx


----------



## IssyBea

I agree with you getting stressed is the worst thing you can do, I know it's easier than done. I had 2 BFP's on Wednesday and AF arrived this morning, don't know what I did wrong maybe nothing but I will not give up I know in the end every tear will be worth it. My DH is amazing and we are going through it all together.
I am sure we will get there in the end.


----------



## kelsey111

sorry to hear that issy bea, :hugs: how old are use? how long u been ttc?

thanks cheryl. hope ur doing ok :hugs:

oh jenn thats horrible, yh best to get it checked out , xx


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah back its infected on anti biotics :(


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm good ta hun, just keep suffering migraines. 

Covering for my manger last week and this week :( I'm exhaustedddd !!!!

I got this through the post the other day ... How cute ! 

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/d2d85eb0.jpg

With this stitched on ... 

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/9fb74ab1.jpg

My mum is too cute lol she's sent over socks, mittems and an outfit too.

I have my 12 week scan 2 weeks today and booked in for a 4D scan in 5 weeks to find out the sex of bubs :)

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun hopefully it will get sorted soon. 

aww cheryl its lovely!! oh your going for a 4D scan , Nice!! :D 
have u put on any weight yet or belly changed? xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

We're only going for a 4D scan so we can find out the sex at 15 weeks instead of waiting til 20. I can't wait another 10 weeks lol I'm so impatient !!

I lost about 8lbs in the first few weeks, and I've put about 5lbs back on. But with the bloating my trousers are getting tighter and I'm feeling comfortable in lose trousers. The lower part of my stomach is getting rounder now. 

Hope you're well hun. You going to the doctors this month? xx


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i ment to be, just plucking up the currage tbh, :shrug: 
aww ok hun, my sis is 27 weeks now and has put on 8pounds, which is really good midwife said some people jsut eat so much and say baby needs it but the baby only takes what he/she needs. ull have a nice lil bump soon hun,. :D:D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all

Kelsey it's nerve racking at 1st, 
I went on my own and they only allocate you 5-10 minute slots at the doctors, 
So you say I've been trying for a baby now for over a year, and say your starting to worry there could be something wrong. 
They write a letter to hospital and it starts from there. 

Cheryl that is too cute!! I've got a cute lamb comforter like that. 

Jen hope your ok and not in pain now, ul soon be healed. 

So happy today as we got the mortgage fully approved! Another step closer to being I'm, should be a few weeks. 

I want to get a cbfm but as my cycles are still long , and you still have to use those strips I'd be buying a lot of them and there expensive x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cheryl you still might not be able to find out, my brothers gf has had 2 now and both times baby had legs closes or twisted, and in both scans turned it's face away so you couldn't see the babies profile, just the side of it's ear! Awkward baby ha x

Hope you don't get that but don't be upset if it does x


----------



## jennievictora

cheryl that comforters lovley be nice for baby to keep :)


----------



## kelsey111

yep that happerend to my sis 3 times coulndt find out the sex or any mesurments. 

Ladies can u give me your opions on these please there for my on line busiiness the blanket has to be finished ovi lol and all stiched together
 



Attached Files:







SDC13359.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 10









SDC13361.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11









SDC13362.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jennievictora

i like the blanket what are the bands are they head bands? x


----------



## kelsey111

yep head bands hun, the blanket will have to be ironed ect.


----------



## jennievictora

there cute think girls can look so pretty with them on :) x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i love them :D will show u more once i have made them xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Blankets cute Kelsey. That will be pretty when finished. 
I'm not a fan on headbands on babies Coz I don't see the point but the colours are lovely and I know a lot of people buy them xx


----------



## kelsey111

i feel like an old lady sitiing here crochaing a blanket lol end of the month im getting all my fabric and babygrows/vests. ect. x


----------



## jennievictora

Lol its meant be relaxking :)


----------



## kelsey111

yeah it is i jsut feel bad for sitting on me arse all day lol, think ill do acouple of hours of house work after lunch, then get bk to it. its coming along lovely id deffo have these for my baby love the bright colours there for the mosses basket and pram. takes to long to do shawls and cot ones as there massive, going to do a boys one next. then make a load more squares in all differant colours. xx


----------



## jennievictora

kelsey my fb laptop playn up cany type on fb chat prop at min :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Who taught you to knit Kelsey? 
I'd like to do it but don't get the time x


----------



## kelsey111

its crochaying, cant spell it lol, i can only do a lil bit lol my mum does it for any baby lol , me and my neighbour are both doing it for my FB business. nearly finished the blanket :D taking me bloody ages, were going to be doing patch work blankets, as u dont see many around, all in funky colours ect . so let me no if u would like any ::D ive started a differnt type now aswel which is lovely will put pic's up later. need to work out price's soon :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah put up pics babe, be interested to see what youve done xx


----------



## kelsey111

will do hun :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

you should make a fb page for selling stuff on x


----------



## kelsey111

i am hun thats the buisness i was talking out doing it on FB xx

the white and green one looks so much better in person ovi both still got to be finished lol
 



Attached Files:







SDC13370.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 17









SDC13369.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jennievictora

green n white one my fave :) x


----------



## kelsey111

oh is it hun, its so much better in person aswell :D I'm getting there :d the girls one just has to have 1and a half rows put on and the edging :D
 



Attached Files:







SDC13373.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 15









SDC13374.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hopefully ul have a lot of interest in them Kelsey! 

I've not been myself the last few days, feeling very stressy and had bad stomach for a few days now, 
Got day off today and having my free hair dye cut and blow dry I won ohh and head massage ha and got doctors at 2.30 for the 2nd of my blood tests to see if I ovulate. 
I've had a bit of spotting yesterday at day 28 which is very early for me, so that's why I did my blood test for today incase my period starts soon x

Maybe I'm having a shorter cycle was we not really been trying for a baby this month x


----------



## kelsey111

my cycle is always 28 days .i got 2 weeks till in on, deffo had ovulation pains last night was cramping alot. 
hows every 1 doing?
xx


----------



## jennievictora

My dogs gone Im devastated :( :(


----------



## kelsey111

aww hunnie, im so sorry, just got to keep thinking its whats best for him. 
u will be ok hun. xx


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah the ur cross is lovley got for play areas for dogs do u think a big dog in a flat with baby be to much i keep cryin :( what If it dont get better x


----------



## kelsey111

hun it will get better. just give it a few days, u wont be able to look after him when u get pregnant so its better ehile his young to go to some1 else and have family, we got out dog at 2 and she is fine with us loves us. xx


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah do u have a garden went shopping left Card in machine just not thinking :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Jen it's very early days, it will get better, you won't stop missing him but it won't hurt as much. It's still very raw for you. 
Just think he will be rehomed with someone who has a garden and I'm sure he be happy x

Had my hair done, feels a lot better 
Just going to doctors now for my blood test x


----------



## jennievictora

Thanx just got home and its hit me x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah we got big garden hun we got 3 bed house, tbh i think all dogs should have gardens jsut easier and better for them. it will get easier

good luck hayley xx


----------



## kelsey111

have a look girls thought id try on here b4 starting FB page 
https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/716727-baby-bits.html


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hope you can sell a few bits kelsey.

hope your ok jen, get a nice take away to cheer up xx


----------



## jennievictora

Hey me n bf went to hotel last night couldent stay. there with out bailey :l had meal 2 was nice but i just. Want go n bring him home n i cant x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arw babe, it will honestly get easier, i remember when my dog died, he was a chocolate doberman, he was just a lovely dog, a big softy and the house was so quiet when he died,
but it gets easier x

think to the future xx

had a very busy day at work, it seems to be just as busy when its raining because people want to get out, id personally stay at home unless i had to go out x


----------



## jennievictora

:cry: yeah house feels so empty i keep expecting him to come in and go hyper been out most of day x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey how is everyone? xx


----------



## kelsey111

Hey good thanks, hun, got me lil sis grace down till sat :D
still ttc ect so all good. :D i have a strong feeling it going to happern soon yano, :/

hows are u babes ?x x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
I'm ok, got a bloody cold, I hate having them.
Going to the Cotswolds for a long weekend with my best friend and her fiancé, so looking forward to chilling out and it's our 2nd wedding anniversary on Sunday! Scary how quick it's gone by. 

As I'm not sure when I should start my period, I've done a test this morning but negative.

When would you be due on then? 

Jen how are you doing now babe? 

Cheryl you ok?? Xx when's your scan? X


----------



## jennievictora

Hey Im getting there Thank u applying go college today :) finshed my clomid really hope it worms just been going though my maternty clothes n thinking Id wear this here this to college lol x


----------



## Arisa

LOL I have purchased a few clothes
Before I even met my DH I purchased this adorable second hand blue and yellow dress with ducks on for 6-9m old little girl xooxxo
I just know and think I'm going to when I do conceive, have a girl
My mother got me a newborn all in one pink suit
I have about three baby bonnets, all pink and white and lots of toys and teddies but some of them were mine growing up so I just keep them :cloud9:
Hubby and I even got a baby bath and change table all in one, it was such a good price (ten dollars, pre loved by a mother of four) so yeah just had to get it.

buying these things is sort of like stepping out in faith and positively believing it will happen. This worked with meeting my hubby oxoxxo:happydance:


----------



## kelsey111

ARISA- aww that lovely good luck ttc hun. 

hayley that will be nice ive never been there but ive heard its lovely. im due on in 7 days. 

jenn. wow thats really good what u going to do at collage? xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Macwooly said:


> My DH didn't know initially then I told him. He would have preferred I didn't buy anything but is very understanding. He has said we couldn't buy furniture but I've now got a nursing chair :D
> 
> He got very soppy when I showed him a 9-12 month olds top with a Jeep on it (DH has one and it's one of his pride and joys).

I am SO gonna get around my OH like this! He is so into superhero/comic stuff and I have seen these ultra cute Superman babygrows. I will buy a pink one and a blue one. He can't get mad at me!!! And if I have a girl or a boy, someone near to me is bound to be pregnant that I can give the other babygrow to.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow Jen what you going to do at college? 

Looking forward to chilling out, hubby is very stressed at work at the mo, so he needs a nice weekend away! 

Been packing a few boxes of the flat up today, can't wait to get into the house x


----------



## confuzzled

hey all today i bought baby bottles, dummies, knife and fork set and a toddler cup, hubby couldnt resist in the tottenham hotspur sale!!!
baby dust to all
so exciting actually made me feel better as im gettin really down now 15 months!!!xx


----------



## kelsey111

confuzzled said:


> hey all today i bought baby bottles, dummies, knife and fork set and a toddler cup, hubby couldnt resist in the tottenham hotspur sale!!!
> baby dust to all
> so exciting actually made me feel better as im gettin really down now 15 months!!!xx

aww lovely hun, good luck ttc weve been trying just over 14 months now, xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hey ladies,

I've fallen too far behind with this thread, I haven't read through the pages so I've not a clue what you're all up to ... do tell :)

I've been so busy with work recently, my manager has been sick for 3 weeks so I've been covering her doing 38 hours, I am exhausted. It's making me not enjoy my job, I've had no thanks, kiss my ass or anything off my boss!! I'm looking forward to leaving if I'm honest. 

We have our 12 week scan tomorrow, hubby's sooo excited, I am too but nervous aswell. We also have our booking in appointment at the hospital in the morning. And only 3 weeks on Tuesday til we find out the sex :)

Fathers day here in Australia today, so bought hubby a daddy card from bubs and some dad stubby holders. He got emotional with the card bless him !

Beautiful day here today so I'm just catching up on cleaning, washing and emails while hubbys at golf.

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## kelsey111

hiya hun, aww thats lovely bet he loved it card from bubbs, when will you stop working hun? 
i hope the scan goes well :D let us no. 

im doing ok due on in about 4-5days. 

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I hope af stays away and you get your BFP Hun !!

I'll finish work beginning for Jan/feb depends on how I cope in the heat in summer and working in a NON air-conditioned salon ! Crazy I know!!! But I'm sooo not enjoying working now I'm doing all these hours on my own and no thanks. 

I'm so nervous about tomorrow it's untrue :( I've read too many horror stories !

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww ok hun, once u do less hours again u might get back into liking it. 

everything will be fine hun dont lisern to them stories, you just have to think positive hun, good luck let us no how u get on. 

and thanks hun i hope i get my :bfp: soon. :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey all

glad your back cheryl, we missed you!!

your scan picture was so cute! so developed for 12 weeks, other scans ive seen at that stage werent as clear as yours, so pleased for you.
bet your looking foreard to finding out what baby is.

i had such a fab weekend away, the place was so gorgeous!! had such a chillout, was much needed.

how are we all??

i started my peroid today, ive been spotting for the past 9 days so knew iwas arriving, was expecting it as we havent ''tried'' this month but just had sex when we wanted, but part of you always thinks it could still happen, anyway can concentrate on the house this month.
hubby is doing his sperm sample tuesday and not sure how long the results take to come back, so find out that soon too xx


----------



## kelsey111

good luck to ur hubby hun, 

james is having to go for an ultra sound as his found a lump in his testies :cry: so doc said lets get that seen to b4 we get tests done ect. havent got a date for the scan yet, hopefully its soon. 

im ok due on in 4 days havent thought about it that much had sex alot in 1st 2weeks but nto alot after :/ so will see, im sure it will be more months trying xx

my sis is 29 weeks prgnant now and having troubles, to much blood is goign to bubbs head, so got scan next week and if it is higher they have to deliver the baby. so hopefully everything will be ok and no delivery needed. 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

sorry iv not been on for few days girls my laptop charger broke :dohh: fixed now tho :happydance: cheryl i saw your scan pics its so cute :) aww kelsey try not worry hun sure its harmless cyst :) iv had go docs as got anthoer infection in my belly button stitch on antibiotics AGAIN :growlmad: doc said might be worth taking the stich out but dont really want to because the others hurt being takin out :shrug:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Kelsey, I'm sure james is ok but good hes getting checked out. 
Sad about your sister, hope everything is ok. 
Keep us updated!!
Bet she's very worried. 

Jenn hope your ok babe, I'm sure you've had enough of these infections now x 

I bought my new sofas today for the new house, I just can't wait to get in!!! X


----------



## kelsey111

yeah she is so worried, hopefully all will be ok,

jenn , tbh id just have it taken out u dont want to keep gettign infections. 

ow lovely hayley i loved buying all new stuff forr the house :D 
good luck with the move xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I would have the stitch out too jenn, it may hurt for A sec whilst they take it out and then you won't get infections anymore hopefully.

Are you close with your sister Kelsey? X


----------



## kelsey111

yeh i am, i see her every week used to be alot closer when i was living down that way but still close now. louise will prob sleep over our house aswell which will be nice :D she is living with my mum atm, but gets her own place after the baby is born xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah people keep sayn just get it out hmmm will see what nurse says its worse this time really red n looks swollen :( x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Then you should defo have it out Jen, it's not worth keep getting that.

It's nice to be close to brothers/sisters, I wish I had a sister x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i bet jenn but get it over and done with then they should heal better.
yeah im 1 of 5 :D 2bro's 2sisters :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah the otheres have completly healed got 2 tiny marks :) iv got a sister she 18 so younger than me we are really close now x


----------



## jennievictora

morning ladies how are we? im of to see the nurse in a bit get this stitch out not looking forward to it lol did an ovulation test this morning not positive yet but the 2nd line is very dark hoping it will go pos tommrow x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

my phone has died and had to be sent back, so cant use the site in the day on my work breaks coz couldnt remember my user name and password to use it on my temporary phone.

i have 2 brothers. ones 22 and a half brother who is 9. he cant wait for my brothers baby to be born and be an uncle, bless him!

good luck on the ovulation jenn xx

i started my peroid last week so cant concentrate on the house, i think it may be a bit longer than we thought, the solicitors are still waiting for searches to come back x


----------



## kelsey111

Hy ladies, were have u all been hiding we havnt chatted on here in ages :( 
so were are we all within ttc and pregnancy??

:af: came thursday and came off monday (yesterday) so a very light quick on for me. 
so :sex: last night. and going to really be :sex: like rabbits this month :D
im due on on holiday :( only last 2 days tho so not so bad. lets jsut hope in pregnant then wont have to worry about that.

James has got his ultra sound appointment through 5th oct :growlmad: when were on holiday so got to change that now. im really worried about him tbh his not been feeling great the last few days and his going off his food, which is VERY unusual for him as he eats like a horse. i hope it just a cold or something and nothing to do with the lump. 

my sis goes in for her scan today to see if bubbs needs to be delivered. i hope she is fine and doesnt need to come out yet. 

so how are we all ladies? xx


----------



## jennievictora

hiya kelsey how did her scan go hun?. im ok not been on for few days been a busy bee well the ovulation tests are still showing 2 lines dark ones but not positive hmmm dunno what to think so think we just going :sex: every day and see if i come on in few weeks if i dont and im not preg i havent ovulated x


----------



## kelsey111

oh dear hun. i hope u ovulate hun. how sussessfull is the ovaring drilling? 

scan went ok, bubbs is still very tiny only 3pounds 4 ounces she should be at least 4 pounds or more by now, the blood flow is the same so she has another scan in 2 weeks, they said they would be really happy if she got to 34 weeks. so i spose got to wait till 2 weeks then see what happerns xx


----------



## jennievictora

fingers crossed hun its meant be really succesfull and its made some diffrence i think because i came on 2 days earlya than normal with the northistrone i think if i dont o this month im upping self to 150mg iv got some clomid left from last cycles so got enough just so stressfull becaue there not doing blood tests i dont know whats going on doing my head in :hissy::hissy: :cry:


----------



## bdawn8403

I really wanna buy something but don't want to because I would buy girl stuff and my luck I'd have a boy. I did buy something many many years ago from a thrift shop, before I even met my husband or was ttc. It was a # picture with animals on each # 1-10 in a red frame. I loved it and wanted to put it in my future baby's room one day. Still waiting......


----------



## jennievictora

aww i kinda love the idea that you brought a picture ages ago for the babys room and kept it :). well i think iv got a positive ovulation test :) only thing is iv totally forgot my cyles days iv added it up and if iv got it right i should be coming on next few days wish if wrote it all down like before confused my self lol x


----------



## kelsey111

oh thats good hun :sex: :sex: :sex: lol


----------



## jennievictora

defo im still worrying tbh really wish i was having bloods taken how you getting on kelsey x


----------



## kelsey111

think positive hun, yeah im ok plodding along lol what ever james's lump is it can mean fertility probs so tbh were still ttc but i dout it will happern so going to wait till his scan whicch is now on the 12th oct so once thats done then we no were we are with him and ttc. be still :sex: all time as usal lol xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww least you not got wait to long for the scan and then you will know whats happening and once its sorted you will get your bfp!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, got my phone back now.

How are we all. 
I still don't know when we moving out, solicitors have said they aiming for end of sept. 
I'm going to cook my 1St Xmas dinner for my family this year I'm so excited but know it be stressful.

Glad baby Louise is getting on in there ok and hope it stays that way. My brothers gf is 25 weeks now.

Jenn are you all healed now?

I'm going for my last blood test on 14th oct then have to wait to receive a hospital letter to go back and dicuss things further x


----------



## kelsey111

hi hun, aww lovely xmas in ur new house, i did xmas dinner for every1 3years ago at our old house it was fine, im sure u will do great, we havent had xmas day here yet and prob wont untill we have our own babies,

im good hun cant wait for my hols in just over 2 weeks :D

good luck with doc's and bloodt tests. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You staying with james's dad again? Be nice to chill out in the sun, will make you want to move there!

I'm hoping my blood test will come back that I do ovulate, but if not then I know that can be fixed, want to know results of hubby's sperm test x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You still making your baby stuff Kelsey?


I'm going shopping with my nan today to get my brother a few bits for baby, I'm going to love looking at stuff x


----------



## kelsey111

hi, yeah always stay with his dad , its free , the best view ever, and his got a massive apartment so yeah be so nice to chill as were both worried about his lump so be nice to chill and just sunbath ect.

when do u get OH's sperm results?

erm no im not really any more still got the socks for sale, but i think i wannt a propper job , its going to be only part time, coz i still want to be here to clean the house look after dogs and james, as i would have to get some1 in the let the dogs out a few times a day if i have a full time job and dont really want to do that. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What have the doctors said about james's lump? Or won't they x

Lawrence had his test a week ago and I'm not sure when we get the results, not sure if it goes to my doctor or the hospital when we have the next appointment, I worked out my last blood test will be on the 9th oct so hopefully they won't make me wait too long for the hospital appointment, Coz I just want to know what's next to do x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Maybe having a little job will take your mind off a few things as it will be different to your routine x


----------



## kelsey111

they have said nothing just needs an ultra sound. the lump on his chest is a cyst the doc said but there not surew about the one down there :( 

yeah im applying for a cleaning job on monday in the school opposit my house only 10 - 20 hours a week. so £250 - £500 a month which is good.. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

that will be perfect if you just want a little job, and if you dont drive then extra perfect x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

my hubby has got a cyst at the bast of his spine and its called a Pilonidal cyst and thats very common because men are hairy, its like an ingrowing hair but gets very swollen and the pressure of blood builds up, google it and see if they could be the symptoms jamess has x


----------



## bdawn8403

I just bought my first official baby item other than the picture. I bought a onesie. It was $1.50 and its gender neutral. It was so cute with little blue stars on it. I thought it wasn't a big deal and a good price. Its for a 6-9 month old but hey they will be that age at some point. I showed my husband and he shook his head and said he was just going to pretend I bought it for my niece because she will need it soon and we currently don't.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha Dawn my hubby thought I was stupid but he soon got over it. I've stopped buying now Coz I have too much. Just got to buy the big things when I fall pregnant x


----------



## Cassie.

I always stop and look at the baby section, OH thinks I'm crazy, why do they never understand? :( He says to wait until I'm pregnant before we buy thinks. Like a previous poster said.. I don't want to jinx it..

I did see the cutest things on Next's website the other day though, I was looking for Christmas outfits for my nieces (Really, I was :p). Look at the little bootees and hat :)

https://www.next.co.uk/girls/newborn-girls-pink-mink/6


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I personally think it's superstitious rubbish and if someone was to happen it would happen whether you buy stuff before hand or not.
Hubby is glad I've bought stuff and got it out my system, I don't but much anymore Coz I've got a lot. My brothers gf is pregnant and there struggling to pay bills and buy baby stuff a bit at a time every month. There's just not enough months. It's smart to pre buy,unless your made of money and leave it till your so far gone, people don't realise until then, oh we should have pre bought but too late then.
That's my opinion tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Kelsey what's happening with your sister now? 
Hope baby is ok x

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## Lozb

well i brought a bottle steriliser, set of white vests, some white mits and some white booties one says 50% mummy and other 50% daddy. think i might but the booties in a present bag with the test for my OH when i get my BFP :) (cnt wait i am so excited)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That sounds nice loz, I think I'll just yell my hubby Coz I won't be able to wait til he gets home to tell him. 
Or hopefully I will be doing the test when he's there in the morning x


----------



## Lozb

my OH works away so wont be to hard to keep it form him until he opens his present. think its going to be hard to get our BFP tho as he works away and only see each other on weekends :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

that will make it very hard, how long have you been trying? x


----------



## kelsey111

hi girls , sis is ok home now jsut got to rest it was some sort of infection. she has a scan on tuesday to see if louise is still doing ok and maybe decide when to deliver. 
thanks for asking hun xx :friends:
how is every1? xx


----------



## GuessWho

awww how cute my newphew is one past march and by god he just keeps growin hes in size 2- 3 year clothes 4-5 vests hes a big boy lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad all is ok Kelsey. Hope Louise can stay in there aslong as possible. When is she due? X


----------



## jennievictora

hiya girls im ok im testing sunday pretty sure i havent ovulated tho but we will see x


----------



## kelsey111

she is due 20th noveber. 

good luck jenn when are u due on? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Why you think you haven't ovulated Jen? X

Baby Louise should be fine if she had to be delivered but would be tiny x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah hope so. :)

any1 herd from cheryl ? she hasnt been on here in ages.

jenn- does it take a little while for u body to work again after op or are u ment to ovulate this month?

hayley- were are u with ttc,

im forgettign about it for the next month were still :sex: ect but with james worried and with the scan were jsut doing it when we want. think his loosing his mojo tho :( 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We are same as you, just enjoying sex when we want it, until I know if there's Anything up with us when we go to hospital end of October. 
I'm not doing a diet, with all the stress of the house etc I'm not doing it. I need food to make me happy ha 

Maybe james is just worried and that's causing it. He will be fine and hopefully find out what it is soon.

Seen cheryls Facebook updates so know kinda what she's up to. 

I have to have my 1st smear test tomorrow, little bit nervous bit need to have it. Coz I could have abnormal cells which could not be helping me try for a baby x


----------



## kelsey111

aww ull be fine hun, xx


----------



## jennievictora

hello all yeah i took 100mg of clomid was due last week and nada :( tested today got a :bfn: :cry: starting nortihstrine today x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh babe it's the 1St month after the op, perhaps the next 1 will be more successful.

Had my smear test and it was ok, just a uncomfortable feeling when she was swabbing inside and now I'm bleeding Coz they irritate your cervix.
Just have to wait 2-4 weeks for the results.

I'm coming up to my most fertile week but not sure if we going to have time or energy to make the most of it because we should be moving on the 7th October if solicitors have pulled there finger out, Been so stressed out, but hopefully be worth it sooner or later x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah maybe its just got me down and i just feel like its never going to happen :( i would of been happy just to ovulate this month but didnt happen so upping my clomid. 
hopefully you be moved in soon and you can relax then that will prob help the ttc x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You could have ovulated, did you have a period? 

Hopefully be in house on 7th October and I'm due on 7 days later. Have my last blood test on 7th October too, won't need that really.

So jenn did they put you on clomid Coz you didn't ovulate? 
So if I don't, they would put me on that, is that how it works? X
How long have you been trying Jen?? X

Also need to wait and see results of my smear test Coz that could be a reason why I can't conceive.


----------



## jennievictora

no no period :( yeah im on clomid cos i dont ovulate x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on in sometime. With my manager being off sick I covered her for 4 weeks so just had no time and been exhausted. We have a new manager now and another beauty therapist at the salon I work out, I'm finding it difficult getting to grips with the new manager and girl but I'm just soooo happy all the pressure and responsibility isn't on me anymore, I can just go in, do my job and leave. 

I had pain last 2 weeks ago on Tuesday and really didn't feel good so I went to the doctors who referred me for an emergency scan to check on bubs as I said I hadn't hgad any bleeding, but he said pain comes before bleeding with a miscarriage. It was scary! So paid $209 for an emergency scan and bubs was all healthy and active ... huge relief. So I have ligament damage in my lower abdomen, I had to have a week off work and rest. I just have to sneeze and I'm in pain or twist funny. I went back to work on Wednesday and did a xxx and was in pain so I rang my boss and told her I wasn't doing massages anymore, I have to put myself first. Stupid me went bowling last night with hubby. I think I may have to wear a support band soon until summer anyway. I have a belly now, not used to people staring. Struggling with my t-shirts and trousers. I haven't gained any weight, still kept the 7lbs off that I lost the first few weeks. 

We have our 4D scan on Wednesday, too excited !! I think it's a boy, hubby is 100% sure it's a girl. And his mum went to a physic who said it's a girl and she'll be the apple of his eye. I must admit I get SO WORRIED with every scan I've had that we won't see a heartbeat, it's a horrible feeling. 

We have our bugaboo at home all set up, I love going into the room seeing it, hubby sets home from work and I push it into the en-suite, he says I'm crazy haha! Also bought the nursery set, nursing chair and digital monitors. We spend $3,000 on bubs in one night, eek !

Anyways enough with the update on me ... 

Kelsey - sorry to hear about James, I really hope the lump is nothing serious !!!

Hayley - Good luck with your tests. And how's things with the house? I saw your status the other week. Oh and also if needed the hospital will probably try you on Metformin first before Clomid.

Jenn - How are you getting on?

I have 3 friends who have miscarried in the past 4 weeks, so sad :( makes me realise how lucky I am to have carried bubs this far !I didn't let myself get attacthed as I was so worried about miscarriage but now I am in the second trimester it's a huge relief!

I am keeping everything crossed for you all, you truely all deserve it !!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Heyyyyy cheryl missed you on here, tho nice to see you on Facebook too. 

Not getting pregnant is scary and being pregnant must be scary, all the little things you worry about is a scary thought!! So glad eveything is ok tho!! And your putting yourself 1st, it's about time you said something to your boss and they have to accomadate your needs.

Wooo you spent alot!! A tiny person costs so much! My brother finds out the sex of there baby on Tuesday. Then she's 13 weeks away. I think it will be born before Xmas day. 
Start taking pictures of your bump, I love looking at the growing progress, it's so beautiful.
I was told that I had a very low cervix by the doctor but don't know what that means ha x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And make sure you put up them 4d pictures there so amazing xx

What do you want to have Cheryl? Or you not bothered xx
Can't wait for that feeling xx


----------



## kelsey111

Hiya, lovely to hear from u cheryl, glad bubbs is ok, hopefully u wont go through no more scary times. good luck on ur scan let us no :D oh and deffo get some bumpy pic's up :)

4 days till holiday woohoo as u can tell im excited lol im due on 3 days into hols :( ffs
so 4 more days to get fit didnt really do anywokring out last week :( was to tired. and james has his mojo back woop :) think he was just to tired bless him. 

good luck with the house hayley, 
jenn hows u ?

my sis has a 32 week scan on tuesday (tomorrow) xx


----------



## jennievictora

hiya girls im ok im taking northistrine atm i put my baby stuff in loft yesterday as it was taking up to much room made me sad tho :( nice to hear from you cheryl cant wait find out if you havn boy or girl x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've not heard of the northistrine before.
So that is meant to make you ovulate? 
Did they tell you you had to diet before they would put you on it? 
Coz I haven't lost any weight from when the doctor told me too. 

Going out for dinner tonight as it's my brother in laws birthday. 
We have no proper food in flat anyway. We living on ready meals til we move out as I've packed most stuff now.
They sending out the form tonight so when we receive that we pay the deposit and set a date. The owner of the house is going on holiday on the 7th October so they need to complete before then if not on that date, so week and half away. Just can't wait now x


----------



## jennievictora

no i wasnt told lose weight before taking anything nah northistrine just gives you a bleed x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hayey has your brother found out the sex yet?

We did spend alot but it's all good quality and we got a great deal on it. I think with clothes we still have another $1500 to spend.

We've also just bought a new car, an astra. I wanted a big car but I don't plan on going back to work for a few years so didn't want any finance. We pick it up Friday, I can't wait :) it's auto and so nice to drive and clean and smells new lol.

I will let you know for sure whether bubs is a girl or boy. I feel so bad saying, but I want a girl, just to dress in pink and play dolls with and paint her nails when she's older but ofcourse I'll be happy girl or boy :) I think it's a boy though but everyone thinks it's a girl. We'll see. 

I will upload two pics of my bump so far and show you, I have filled out in my back I think. And pop the scan pics on tomorrow. My scan is at 5.30pm so about 9am your time. It's going to drive me mad waiting all day lol, I'm in work til 1 so I suppose the morning will go quick. 

Have a fab holiday Kelsey :)

Hope you get your moving in date soon Hayley !!

Jennie how are you finding the tablets? I've never heard of them before. 

xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sorry for the big photos, I don't know how to make them smaller.

12w5d

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/64475c76.jpg

14w4d (I think I've got a fuller back)

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/9c4c9d7f.jpg

15w (today)

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/3a1e5513.jpg

New car :) 

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/66f2f474.jpg

Baby's nursery set but bought it in white

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/2b1716fd.jpg


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw Cheryl your cooking that buba nicely!! I didn't think ud have to much of a bump at 14weeks, glad you do. I want a big bump!!
I would love a girl 1St, I think it's only natural for a woman to say she wants a girl and a man to say they want at least 1 boy. 
Coz we have things in common with that certain gender.
Love the nursery set. I forgot you got some money, that really must come in handy not having to worry about it. 
The new shape astras are nice. We were going to choose that or a ford focus but picked the focus.

My brothers baby scan is at 6.30 tonight.
Then they bringing round the DVD so we can watch it. 
He gets 10 printed pictures and all the pictures taken on cd, the DVD of course, 2 picture frames And a teddy. 
Cost in £160 tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm going to have a neice!!! So pleased for them. 
They were adamant it was going to be a boy.
She had her legs around her next most of the time so they didn't get many good pictures xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww cheryl ur looking lovely, nice bump coming along there hun, the nuresey set is beautifull :)

wow hayley thats great news a lil neice :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm looking forward to it but not same as having your own x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Congratulations Cheryl!! Those pictures are amazing, and that is my favourite name but I can't use it, Coz my friend has.
You must be made up xxx


----------



## kelsey111

congrats cheryl. not sure how to say the name tho :/ sorry if that sounds stupid lol

wow i got job interview 2moz at 3pm :) for the cleaning job opposit my house, x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

kelsey you say it (eye-la)
i love it.

oh really hope you get it, so good to live across the road from where you work, espesh for you if you dont drive xx


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

I just purchased some soft baby shoes. I REALLY couldn't help it!!:blush::blush::blush:

BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!! :dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

arw i have quite a few shoes but there all girls ha maybe should get a few for boys x


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

this will be the 2ND!! pair :blush:...you dont even wanna know what i've got in my mini secret bag :haha:


----------



## kelsey111

oh i like that name, 

hoping- aww thats lovely hun :D good luck to u aswell x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hopingforbump-- I have boxes and boxes of stuff.
When I do get pregnant I don't realistically need to buy anything clothes wise but I still will, of course!! Ha


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

:hugs:thought I was the only one! People in my life just would not understand they would prob say im a complete nutter :wacko: but as long as I get my happy and healthy baby or babies (OH mum is a twin!) I dont care :winkwink:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes exactly!! Some people are supertious but I think if something is going to happen it will happen whether you have thought baby stuff or not.
It made me very happy to but things and brought my spirits up when I was feeling depressed to start my period again x

How long you been trying? X


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

On off since 09 xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well wishing you luck!! X

It's been so hot, it's been horrible at work.
Defo think we should be moving on 7th October. So pleased. We transfered the money today. 

When do you find out about the job Kelsey? X


----------



## jennievictora

aww cute pics cheryl was looking at your 3d scan pics amazing x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey jenn, you ok babe? X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah feel bit low atm dont feel like treaent working i know i need be paitent but so hard how you getting on x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I understand why you would feel down, but letting it get to you will make it all worse.
I'm at my most fertile week, were not trying as such, just enjoying it when we want to do it, not Coz we have to. 
Hoping the chilled out approve will work, tho I don't think it will, but got to happen 1 day x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah its just i get so scare that the docs wil say your never going to ge pregant :cry: need try n think positive.bet you cant wait move in our own house! id be so excited x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Course you will babe!! Don't say it, start thinking positive. Think about what your going to feel like when it happens. Your baby, our babies will be sooooo wanted, it will have been a long road to get there and it's going to be so worth it!!!

We are hopefully moving before Friday. Might be able to get the keys a few days earlier. We going to move in slowly, then come bsck to sleep at the flat, Friday we moving the big items and then will start staying at the house from Friday night!! So looking forward to it.
We would both be so happy to start a family once we have the house. It will make our lives complete then. Just hope once all the house stress is over, our chances are greater x


----------



## jennievictora

eep thats come round fast ! i think once you moved in and relaxed it wil defo help the ttc thing x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i move on monday wooo 
annoyed its not friday but at least i know this is it now.

how is everyone


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, been along weekend here so it's been lovely :)

How are we all?

Thank you for all your lovely comments on teh 4D scan . I'm sooooo happy we're having a girl !!! We also had to pay for the scan like your brother, ours was $150 for a 20min DVD and 16 photos. Amazing though :)

We have spent a fair bit on the little monkey but see it as good investment as it'll be used for baby 2. We don't get any help as such Hayley, I get 18 weeks maternity pay when Isla's born, that's it. Women who aren't entitled to maternity get the baby bonus $5,000 but this is paid once the baby is born and in installments.

Bet you can't wait to move in your new house Hayley, exciting !!

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My brother got a lot of Money off there scan because they didn't get the great photos they promise, because the baby, who is also a girlie, has her legs over her shoulders and arms wrapping her legs. 
Stubborn girl already. 
They like Jasmine and I hate it. But not my baby.
I suggested Amelia Coz our surname is Munford.

I see now Cheryl, they give you the lump some Coz you don't get too much maternity
Like over here x

We will be making £300 a month on renting the flat, so that will be a bit of extra money coming in for us x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Like you said a few weeks ago, you can't always tell the sex as sometimes baby doesn't play ball. Isla was the same at first, she was sat on her legs so I had to cough and the lady doing the unltrasound had to jiggle her about. Took about 5 minutes to get the little monkey to move lol.

Amelia is a beautiful name, my best friends little girl is called Amelia Grace.

No, no lump some of money. You're either entitled for a baby bonus or maternity pay, but you don't get either in a lump sum, which ever you get gets paid weekly once bubs is here for a certain amount per week. 

How are we all?

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Think it's nicer to get it weekly Coz you will prob do your food shop and get nappies weekly etc
I'm ok, not feeling myself this week, just want to be in the house now, get the moving over and done with and be settled.
Hopefully the days will go quickly. 
We borrowing a van tomorrow night so can slowly fill up the van and it will fill the days up before we move.

How you feeling Cheryl? 
Having sickness?

How is Jen and Kelsey? X


----------



## jennievictora

hey im not to bad thank you on clomid think i finsih it tonight not getting hopes up tbh but we will see x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey jenn you doing ok?

I'm bloody knackered!! My last day at work today, then had to come home and fill up the van with boxes. Having boxes everywhere is stressing me out really, you can't move for boxes.
It's becoming a bit more real now, 2 nights to go staying in the flat, then it's our new start in our house!!

I had my final blood test yesterday, and I'm
Not sure what it's going to say. I should be due on around Friday if the last 2 months are to go by.
But had cramping today so could come on any day really x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Kelsey did you enjoy your time away?? X


----------



## kelsey111

Hey! yes hun i had a fab time! didnt want to come bk lol was so nice to spend time with james and just relax. a whole day of cleaning the house 2moz tho :( lol 

i got the job aswel so that was great news to get on hols :D
i have my driving test on monday eeeekkk
and james has doc's app on tuesday , aswell as me starting work. think im going to need another hols :haha: xx 

how are u all?? xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

do let us know how james get on, hope for the best.
pleased for you babe for getting the job, bet you were pleased x

im tired but looking forward to tomorrow, can pack up most our stuff so its done x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Is it tomorrow you move Hayley?? Not long :) When will you get your test results?

My sister-in-law has just started all the tests. I've told her to stay strong, it's a lengthy process but it's all worth it!

Good luck for your driving test on Monday hun and for James' appointment on Tuesday, let us know how you get on. Congrats on the new job ! 

How are you Jennie? Did you say you're still on Clomid?

I only had nausea for 2 weeks Hayley weeks 7-9. I've jsut had tirdness. I slept for 14 hours last night. I read today that by 17 weeks you should have gained between 7-10lbs, I haven't gained anything yet. I'm at the hospital in 3 weeks for my 20 week scan so I'm sure they'll say if anythings wrong. I'm going to start swimming with hubby as I don't want to gain loads of weight. My mum only gained a stone with me and my brother and walked out of hospital in a size 10 jeans. 

I've decided when I've had Isla I'm going to be getting back to a size 10/12. I'm a 14 now. Isla's due at the end of summer, so I'll have 6 months to lose the weight. With having 6-7 months of beach weather I don't want to be a fat mum that has to cover up when I take my children to the beach and don't enjoy myself. I'm guessing I'll get stretch marks but I can live with that. 

I'm feeling Isla move now, it's like my stomach flips. She wriggles like mad if I lay on my tummy. 

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend. We're having a duvet & film day as hubby's got a cold and I think I've caught it but it'a nice to chill out.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow Cheryl no weight gain, I've known a few people that that has happened too. Baby takes it away from you, I wouldn't worry and everyone is different.
I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone along, 16 weeks!! 
I can't wait to feel my baby moving, it must be such a great feeling.

I still need to lose weight which I haven't done. I'm hoping when I get into the house I can just concentrate on it yet. Had fair bit of stress and hoping I won't have as much when we in.
Got today to pack up the rest of our flat and it's move day tomorrow!!! Yayyy then all I need to make my life complete is a babyyyyyyyyyyyy haha x

I'm hoping my hospital appointment will come through soon and can be on our way with the next process. 

Your sister in law been trying a year? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

I know I'm lucky so far with the weight gain. But my mother-in-law just told me I'd have a big baby as I have a bump already :growlmad: I'm hoping she'll be small, I was 5lbs3 and hubby was 6lbs2. But then again hubby is 6ft3 and I'm 5ft2 ... I hope she's small in height with being a girl. 

Moving is hard work but so worth it, just enjoy it :) I hope you get your appointment through soon !!

My sister-in-law (she's not actually my sister-in-law) says she's been trying 2 years, apparently her doctor told her 'it takes a normal couple 2 years to conceive' ... :shrug: I did tell her it was a year but she didn't listen :dohh: My mother-in-law think she can't have children as she , erm, had chlamydia (not my place to say I know) she had it for a long time before she found out/got it treated and she ended up with pelvic inflammatory disease which can scar your something or other which can also leave you infertile. But my mother-in-law doesn't know everything! My brother-in-law smokes alot and alot of weed and is also overweight too. But I hope they get it all sorted and it works for them !!

Been browsing themes and cot bedding today, they have 2 kinds that I've seen here - a bright pink and green one or a light pink and green one ! Neither are nice. I've seen a forever friends one, it's beautiful but the set will cost us about $700 (400pound) and then shipping on top ! why is everything so expensive !!

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh dear that doesn't sound good on her trying. I have heard bad things about it not being treated and causing infertility. She could try other options tho if it didn't work. She could have been on her way to more progress if she went a year earlier.

I know what theme I want when I do a nursery, I want a jungle theme or like a pretty garden with animals painted on the Walls and then paint the blue sky on the belong and clouds.
I'd love that, both hubby and I are quite arty.

Is it wallpaper your looking at Cheryl? What do you get for tue 700.

Well I'm just having a little break from the packing. We have done a lot today and the van is as packed as it can be.
Waiting for that phone call tomorrow to say the money has been transfered will be the longest wait ever I recon.
I'll be on in a few days when we all settled, unless I pop on in the evenings x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Also your mother in law could be right to say you could have a big ish baby Coz you've got a fair size bump already.
But you could be all baby and not a lot of water, they say bigger babies are easier to give birth too Coz they don't slide bsck in when your pushing they get clamped so they say you don't run out of energy re pushing. Either way she be a gorgeous blondie like her mummy x


----------



## jennievictora

good luck for james is appointment kelsey let me know how you get on :) cheryl i would try not to worry you do get women who have big bumps and average sized babys i think it goes on more you and your partners height and build tbh x


----------



## kelsey111

DRIVING TEST 2DAY! SHITTING MYSELF! LOL i didnt rite it on fb incase i fail lol xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just take your time, keep calm and over look in your mirrors, you got to exagerate your Head movements so they can see your looking.
My instructor was 35 mins late for my lesson before hand, I did stupid mistakes whilst in the lesson, and when I got in the car I felt fine.
Good luck babe xx
I'm still waiting for the call to get the keys x


----------



## kelsey111

i failed :( my manuvor was so shit it was revirese round a kerb the one i bloody hate, it went all over the place so that gave me a serious fault :( all the rest was nearly perfect 
ah well better luck next time! xx good luck hayley xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohhh Kelsey, I'm so sorry love. But if you know you can do everything else really well, then have a few lessons doing the manoeuvres and do the test again fairly soon.

We have so much to do on the house, it was so dirty and greasy, he was a heavy smoker so everything is stained. We have done a lot over the past 3 days, starting to paint and freshen it up today x

Should be starting my peroud tomorrow, so we will see x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Poor u! I failed first time too so know how u feel. 
Mummy.wannabe is right that u need to over look in your mirrors! I had to do that the second time when I passed as the first time he said I didn't look enough when I did, but only moved my eyes a bit and he didn't notice, haha!! Good luck next time x


----------



## kelsey111

james had his scan, they think its jsut a cyst thank god! but get the results from the docs soon just to make sure :D 

Good luck with the house hun wana see some pics :o). 

jenn cheryl how are u both?? xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sorry to hear about your driving test Kelsey ! I passed second time, first time apparently I approached a round-about too fast, but the second time I had the nicest instructor and that really helped me. I bet you are sooo relieved about James.

Hayley how's the house going?

Jennie how are you?

I'm off sick, again. One of the lads hubby works with, his wife has just got back from 4 weeks in the UK and brought a cold back with her, so hubby got it and it floored him over the weekend and now I've got it, feeling so lousy. Then I was sick yesterday morning and pulled my muscles in my stomach again.

We have our 20 week scan on the 31st so we'll know if Isla is a big baby. I don't think she will be but I haven't gained any weight still. Hubby is worried about my appetite, I used to have a healthy appetite but now I have 3 small meals a day, I don't eat no where near what I used too. But I'm thinking if my body needed more food surely it'd tell me , right? 

The set we want contains a 5 piece cot set, a cot quilt, nappy sack, cot hanger, book ends, changing table cover, 2 canvas's and 2 sleeping bags ... I think that's it. I'll upload a pic from my phone in a min. Let me know your opinions. 

Miserable day here today, was sunny and 26 degrees yesterday. 22 and rain and thunder today.

xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/14125ebd.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/77bd3bdf.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

thats beautiful hun.

my sis didnt put no weight on think she has only put 10 pounds on and she is 34 weeks pregannt. i wouldnt worry hun, try and eat as much as u can, or even smoothies so ur getting fruit and veg. 
baby louise is doing so well now she weighs 5 pounds :D


----------



## Aimeewaymee

That nursery is bloomin beautiful! :gawp: x


----------



## MissyMoo88

That's great news about baby Louise. Have they said anymore about when your sister will have her?

I'm taking my vitamins and we try to have veg with dinner most nights. I'll speak to the doctor at my appointment on the 11th Nov if baby isn't where she should be at the 20 weeks scan. 

How's things with you hun? Did you go to the doctors? ... terrible memory , sorry !

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aimeewaymee said:


> That nursery is bloomin beautiful! :gawp: x

Thanks hun, it's from www.izziewotnot.com :flower: xx


----------



## kelsey111

I'm good babes started me new job on tuesday really liking it :D. We havent been to the doc's yet. Waiting for james's results to come through then we will go. 

My sis has a ruteine scan in 4 weeks when she is 38 weeks 1day. but doc's reckon she will be born b4 that naturally. she is head down but not engaged yet so it wont be long!. eek!! getting very excited now ;:o)! 

:friends: :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

hiya guys! sorry iv not been on much week i broke my laptop charger:dohh: and only just got a new one :) i should be ovulation now untill 18th :sex:


----------



## raihakryz

good luck


----------



## CassieC

My first baby buy was actually my car! I traded in my sweet '08 orange eclipse spyder convertable for a much mommyer 2010 nitro :( I traded it in march! What was I thinking? I was thinking that I would get pregs right away and not want to get stuck with and or in that car. I could have kept it for a whole summer longer. So sad. sigh


----------



## MissyMoo88

Jennie - :hugs: get :sex: lol. Are you using any lub or anything hun?

Kelsey - Glad you're enjoying your new job ! And keep up us to date with baby Louise :cloud9:

Hayley - How's the house coming along?

Here's a photo of my bump, I thought I'd share my update 17w4d ... please ignore the hair and face :blush: I'm still sick with this terrible cold ! Was talking to hubby last night and we were saying with the 4 scans we've had no ones ever said she's a big baby they've all had to double check my due date as she's mesured 2-3 days smaller :shrug: 2 weeks and we shall know :) my mum said she was huge with both me and my brother and she only gained a stone with us both.

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2632.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kelsey111

aww lovely bump hun. :D
you look like ur growing the right amount to me hun docs will tell u in 2 weeks tho, i wouldnt worry you may have a groth spert or stay as u are im sure isla is doing just fine. :D 2-3 days is nothing hun try not to worry. louise was only 3pounds 15 ounches now in 2 weeks she weighs 5pounds so they grow quickly hun. xx 

Jenn :sex: :sex: :sex: lol weve missed u on here a FB! xx 

Hayley hows the house going? and ttc? 

TBH i dont even no what dpo i am were just :sex: when ever we want im feeling so done with TTC :cry: xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww i feel wated now lol i use conceive plus lube which is good but it goes really sticky :/ do any of you know if you can take evening primrose oil when trying to conceive ?


----------



## kelsey111

im pretty sure loads of people take that jenn. xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i googled it and it says you can take it but not after ovulation or during as it can cause contractions :s x


----------



## kelsey111

Hi Girls, just thought id show u some of baby louise's bits :D

i made the 1st blanket my mum made the 2nd.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0486.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 10









Photo0487.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8









Photo0488.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









Photo0489.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8









Photo0490.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kelsey111

every thing is filled up lol she has so much stuff
 



Attached Files:







Photo0491.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jennievictora

that blankets so cute and i love those lepord print boots :D


----------



## MissyMoo88

Glad to hear Louise is gaining weight ! I read from week 18-22 baby weight will increase by six times. And all her things are too cute !!! 

Don't lose hope hun, it'll happen soon I know it will.

Jennie I ran out of preseed so went and bought conceive plus and I got my BFP, I did however use the thingy sticks that erm ... get it right up there if you get me? Kinda like a syringe. They say to take EPO before ovulation then after take Flaxseed oil. I did however speak to my fertility specialist about these and he said there's no evidence they work :shrug:

I bought Isla an activity mat today and a few small toys. I'm really struggling with clothes here, I love pumpkin patch but it can be expensive. I think a big online shop from the UK is in need. 

Anyone spoke to Hayley? 

xx


----------



## kelsey111

i bet hun! get UK online shopping lol :D 
nope havent spoken to hayley xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

heyyyy alll
missed catching up and chatting.

we been in the house a week today! it was a complete and utter state. it was so dirty. the man was late 60s lived on his own and looked like he hadnt decorated since 1970s. the smoked cigars and the walls were sticky and yellow.
we have made such a lot of progress with it.
feels a bit more like home now downstairs but not up yet.
we need a new roof on the extension thats in the living room, that £900. arhhh!!!

ive been spotting for about 2 days now, i was due on on friday at cycle day 40 so now im day 43.

my best friend text me today, saying she felt upset and sad to tell me, that she was pregnant.
she had jensen 8 months ago and fell pregnant the 1st month, they tried for the 1st month again and fallen for number 2, super sperm or what eh, i dont feel upset, im pleased for her, coz she wanted hers close together but still sucks she falls so quickly.
but i know how much i want a baby and i think waiting for 1 makes you want a baby more and appricaite them too x

i will put pictures up on facebook of the house, so when we do something we cna update it and see how much its changed x

cheryl- your cooking a lovely bump and that nursery stuff is gorgeous!!! i loved forvever friends x

kelsey- glad your job is going ok and that louise and your sister are doing well, cant believe shes 38 weeks, how quick did that go x

jenn- are you in your 2 week wait? x


----------



## jennievictora

i think im still ovulation finsh today or tommrow i dont think i have dont know whats the matter with my stupid body :( never goin happen :(


----------



## kelsey111

:hugs: how can u find out if ur actually ovulating hun? speek to the docs? xxx :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

i cant really cos there not doing 21 day bloods got my appointment 19th jan if im not pregnant by then :/ just feel totally fed up of it today i want it so badly :(


----------



## kelsey111

So sorry hun dont no what to say apart from hang in there i spose :(. :hugs: xx


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun how are you have you started your job yet whens your bf docs appointment going have a :shower: and get a magazine to read with a :coffee: x


----------



## kelsey111

james's app was on tuesday last week, just waiting for the results, yep started my job on tuesday aswell going really good :D 

im ok hun plodding along lol xxx


----------



## jennievictora

Ah good do you know when you get results just saw your news on fb so happy for you x


----------



## kelsey111

erm no not sure hun going to ring on friday and ask if we havent herd by then. 
thanks hun :D so happy thats working out will keep my mind even more off ttc xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i think its good to take your mind of ttc :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Keep positive jenn! You could be ovulating x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun im trying just getting me down i dreamnt about ttc and kelsey you was in my dream O_O lol very odd x


----------



## kelsey111

oh i feel special now  

xx


----------



## tjbump

soo cute :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey every one.
How are you?
I'm so fed up of decorating now but want to get it done. 
Finished my period now so another month of trying.

My friend might be going through a miscarriage. She's 4 weeks, the doctors said she just has to wait and see what happens, Shes in a lot of pain tho and heavy bleeding. I don't know what to say to her but try keep positive and if it was going to happen rather it be now than much further on x


----------



## kelsey111

oh god so sorry to hear about ur friend :(

yep get :sex: hun  loving the pics of ur house on FB :D

im good went and viewed 3 bed house 2day :0 went rea;;y well hopefully be putting in an offer on monday. it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be so thats good :D

how much did u get ogg ur house hayley if u dont mind me asking?

xxxxx :friends: :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

your house looks lovley on fb i love your sofa! and your cats are 2 cute :) 
really sorry here about your friend :( how you getting on kelsey let us know about your house, anyone heard from cheryl? cheryl if your reading this hope you and bump are ok :)


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah im ok hun :) think im due on next week :/ tbh we havent :sex that much this month :( just been so tired with starting my new job hopefully ill get used to it soon, i should really go to be earlier tbh lol xx 
how u jenn? xx


----------



## jennievictora

im okay thanx hun has your bf had his results back yet x


----------



## kelsey111

no not yet, i reckon if something was wrong they would have phoned by now tbh xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

How are we all?

Jennie did you ovulate last week?

Kelsey hopefully the witch stays away !!

Hayley love the house. And the sofas are gorgeous ! 

I'm good thank you Jennie, still sleeping for 10-15 hours a night ! Going to get my iron checked tomorrow at the doctors aswel as my water as I think I might have an ifection again. I'm half way next week, feeling Isla moving round and I'm sure I can feel her kicking now. 

I was looking through my cycles the other night and the month I got my BFP hubby and I tried BD every other night instead of every night like we were doing, it worked for us !!

I'm just snuggled up on the sofa watching corrie and emmerdale :) 

xx


----------



## kelsey111

wow ur pregnancy is flying buy hun, yeah water infections are very comman, my sis has had a few and thrush :( 

weve tried 2times a day once every day every other night every few nights when ever we feel like it, and still nothing :cry: i stopped obsessing about :ttc: about 12 months ago!! 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all
How comes your looking for a new house then Kelsey?
We got 10k off ours, was 200 paid 190.
And got a lot of house for our money. I will put more pics up of the rooms but just haven't had the time.
We getting carpet fitted in bedrooms tomorrow. So sleeping in the living room tonight.

My friend was told she wasn't having a miscarriage nor was she pregnant so she must have had a chemical Coz she did 17 tests and all positive.
She feels very shocked and confused! I don't know what to say to her.

Hubby and I haven't even had sex for nearly 3 weeks since moving, we are knackered from moving and painting etc 
Once carpet is done we going to get our bedroom done and then stop for awhile. Then can concentrate on TTC x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Can believe your nearly half way through cheryl!! 
Happy for you about your mum dad and brother. When are they moving to you? X


----------



## kelsey111

were buying one to rent out :) xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww wow cheryl that must be amazing tbh im not sure if i ovulated i dont think i did :( but im not having blood tests so i cant be sure :/ kelsey if it was serious i think they would of let you know by now could just be a harmless cyst :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh thats good kelsey if you can do it.
tonight will be the 1st night ive slept in a bed for 3 weeks, my bedroom is looking nice now,
so hopefully when the time comes to try again our room will be lovely to be in x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya ladies how are we all is anyone up to anything for halloween im just relaxing with a :coffee: tonight im just watching soaps and tommrow im going out with my girl friends :) im dressing as a :devil: cant wait not been out for ages x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey I've been sorting the house out a little bit more, Lawrence is emptying his fish tank that is still in the flat, it's 6 foot and extremely heavy. 
He has 4 people to help but will still be really heavy.
Then we got to go in and paint ready to let it out.

Not doing anything for halloween, not really my thing, if someone was having a party I'd go but that's all.
Chilling out tonight Coz I'm knackered!! X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you Hayley. I'm do excited, they'll be here when my brother finishes college, because he's doing his level 2 & 3 in one year he'll be finished by half term in oct so they should be here in Nov .. In time for a special Christmas :) the house is looking great by the way !!!

Jennie with you not having blood tests to determine anymore I 110% recommend the clear blue fertility monitor !!! Worth the money that's for sure !!!!

Well I have my 20 week scan tomorrow. Had a rough few days not feeling her move :( I got food poisoning from hubby's birthday cake , throwing up and temperature that was Tuesday then Wednesday I slipped in my laundry room :( my toes went under the washer and I twisted and bumped the side of my tummy ... But yesterday I felt the monkey moving about , huge relief !!!! Bit worried for tomorrow now too incase they tell us she's a boy lol. Oh dear I'd be in trouble after impatiently spending £287 on 0-3 month clothes on next online last week lol. 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

aww i bet that was nerve wracking they can sometimes go into places where you cant feel them kicking im tempted with a clearblue monitor do you know if the digital one that look like pregnancy tests are good x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh cheryl i hope your ok, i bet you were scared when you fell.
glad you felt her move and really hope she is a girl still ha please let us know, and cant wait to see the more scan pictures, 
i get your so looking forward to your family being there,
have they got jobs lined up when they get over there?

i am seroiusly thinking about buying a clear blue a 2nd hand one from ebay or something, so if you dont ovulate will it just not say?


----------



## kelsey111

im deffo going to get a clear blue fertility monitor next pay day tho! ive just come on :af: :( doc's soon tho as sooon as james can get some time off. im pretty sure i do ovulate ( i hope) as my periods are really regular and cm seems to be fine :wacko: i think lol xx


----------



## jennievictora

i think if you have periods you ovulate hun im gettin really down bout ttc tbh feel like op waste of time sure its going be ivf next and i think you can only have one child with that and id love to have 2 feel like all descions are taken away from you with ivf :(


----------



## MissyMoo88

I used the clear blue digital OPK and it told me when I ovulated but the CBFM is soooooo much better ... It gives you your fertile days leading up to ovulation ... That's when they say is your best chance of conceiving as the sperm is up there waiting. At the beginning of your cycle you'll get lows (one bar) then leading up to ovulation you'll get a high (two bars) and then if you ovulate you'll get a peak (three bars and an egg) the first month I got mine I didn't get a peak so they say that can be your body preparing to ovulate but not quite making it. Mine was second hand & I got my positive the third month ... Honestly I couldn't recommend it enough !!!!!!! 

Well my 20week scan went well, the hospital have my due date as the 18th march so that would make me 20w1d , bubs is a GIRL :) lol. They did all the tests/measurements etc and she's healthy and all ok. She's measuring a week smaller so 19w1d but they're not too worried as she's healthy, I'll know more when I see the doctor on the 11th, you know if I will have to have more scans etc as here 20w is your last if you don't have any problems , if you want a scan you'd have to pay. I thought she'd be small as I've only gained 2lbs up to now ... Pretty impressed actually as I thought I'd eat anything and everything lol. I had GREAT pleasure in telling my mother in law she's a small baby as she was adamant she was a big baby. I'll upload a recent pic of my belly ... It's got huge over the past 2 weeks. I think now I'm half way and she's still with us it's finally hit me that I'm having a baby and she will be here. I didn't let myself get too attached as I thought something would happen :( 

Hope you're all well xxx


Sorry hayley ... My parents are on a business class visa - they invest a million dollars into the government for 4 years and they have to set up a business. They've had their own businesses for over 20 years so they'll set the same up here.


----------



## MissyMoo88

This is 18w

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/7ac8d175.jpg

This is 20w

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/missymoo88/fd17063b.jpg


----------



## kelsey111

aww ur growing lovely hun! cute bump. glad everything went well on ur scan :)

yep im deffo goign to get one hun. hope it works! ill be kicking my slef tho if it does i should of brought 1 earlier lol

my sis has 20 days till she is due :D xx


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies sorry to just butt in but I have to say the clearblue fertility monitors are amazing!! We have been ttc for a year now and bought a cbfm a couple months ago and it's shown me that I ovulate at completely different times every month, hoping that now I know that il get my bfp with it soon!!

I also got mine second hand from eBay for £30 with 10sticks. 

Good luck to u all xx


----------



## kelsey111

oh thanks hun ill have a look at the 2nd hand ones xx :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

lovley pics cheryl can def see your bump looks bigger in 2nd pic :) im getting really sensitve tender nips atm i had a doc appointment and she said it could be the clomid or early pregnancy but i know deep down its the clomid she told me test on friday x


----------



## kelsey111

:dust: to you jenn. im thinking maybe i shoudl go docs get the tests dont then get a cbfm? no point getting one if i dont ovulate or the worst cant have kids . xx


----------



## jennievictora

Thanx hun i personnly would justget one if i was you cos i think you ovulate but if your worried go docs first x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Kelsey think you defo ovulated babe, your cycles are so regular and short that means you defo do.
I'm going to buy 1 too, I was worrying about the money and having to pay lots of for the sticks every month but Sod it, been trying 13 months now!

Cheryl you have a lovely neat bump and defo see you growing over those 2 weeks.
I've finished my period last week so got another 2 weeks til my period again so should get a cbfm now really.

If I fell this month it would be perfect! My house new baby! I defo would believe in fate then ha but I wouldn't be able to go to Italy for my best friends wedding!! 
But a baby is more important to me now. She's having a blessing here too.
Her hotel where she was having her reception rang her up and said it was being knocked down and had into houses so they weren't honouring the wedding, 1 couple were meant to be getting married 4 weeks after they were told!! How wrong is that x

Jen I think even if you do have to have ivf you can have more than 1 child but you could have to pay.
Have hope still, I'm sure there are other things they can do for you x


----------



## jennievictora

im sure i posted this earlya >< but iv got my period on my own which means i ovulated thinking of getting a clear blue fertilty monitor ? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You started your period??
Omg bet your well excited!! 
I'm looking for a monitor too babe x


----------



## jennievictora

Im over the moon hun i woke the bf up and told him lol iv ordered mine got clear blue digital fertily monitor coming tommrow look on amazon paid 60 some thing for mine brand-name new x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Someone on here wants 60 too but not brand new.
There on eBay but got lots of days left and go up to 74 quid.

Did you get some sticks with it?

I'm so pleased for you jenn, I told you just to chill and let your body get used to the op and your pills etc.
I bet you feel so much happier!!! X
This is the start now babe!! X


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah i feel so much happier i think i need be more paientent lol il link you to mine i ordered 20 sticks go with it cos it didnt come with any x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I put a post on here and someone just got back to me, they have a brand new one for £60 I might get it!! 
Need to check my money situation, then I just have to order some sticks.
How much you pay for sticks ? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bought it! I really hope I get on with it x
Just need to look for sticks x


----------



## jennievictora

Yay you got a bargain amazon do the sticks cheap :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'll look on amazon for sticks, the cheapest eBay do them is 14.99 for 20.
I should get my monitor on tuesday or wednesday x yay x


----------



## jennievictora

i got mine 20 for 13.39 :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I'll defo look on there tonight.
Having got laptop at mo it's being fixed.
So hard to look on my phone x


----------



## kelsey111

AH OK HUN HOPE DOCS GOES WELL FOR U BOTH, soz didnt mean caps lol xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope to get the appointment through soon x


----------



## jennievictora

just been watching a vid of a baby kicking on youtube amazing the mom stomach moving loads lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That must be an amazing feeling.
I'm going to treasure being pregnant!
I know ill prob feel uncomfortable but wow you would be having a baby!!!! X
I can't wait xx


----------



## jennievictora

nor me even the morning sickness dont fuss me just cant wait till its my turn x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't like being sick but I'll get over it.
It will be our turn xx

Up to anything tonight?
I'm watching the big brother final with some chocolate,
Law playing call of duty!!! Ha x


----------



## jennievictora

im just on the laptop browsing i havent watched any of big bro this year apart from celeb one x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We got laptop being fixed, wish we had it tho.
Been looking up Christmas ideas

And can't stop thinking about baby names lately. Really want to have a boy and girls name set out so I know I love it.
What do you like?

My favourites now are
Ellis josephine (Josephine is nan's middle name) or just Josie or joslin

Fraser Lawrence ( Lawrence wants his name as a middle name as his grandad and dads middle name was that.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey everyone how we doing?

Jennie congratulations on the engagement!! Ber your so happy and it will take your mind off baby stuff for awhile.

Kelsey, when you due on?

Cheryl hope everything is ok with you and Isla, did you work out postage for the sticks? X


----------



## kelsey111

Hiya, erm i am due 26th of nov, you?!? 

congrats jenn on the engagment tell us all the goss! :) 

cheryl looks like ur growing nicely how are u ?!? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm due on 26th nov too ha
I'm obviously hoping I'm pregnant but I am looking forward to using my clearblue monitor.

Jenn, yea we need all the goss!
Where and how? 

X


----------



## kelsey111

Oh hehe :)

i'm 100% sure i wont be pregnant this month. i just no it.

Good luck hun. i hope u are, and if not im sure u will be soon with the cbfm.

my sis is due in 5 days :D louise is engaged and all ready to go :). xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Every month you can be closer to getting that positive Kelsey so keep positive, it will surprise us soon.

The monitor can help you conceive but that's only if I do actually ovulate so looking forward to seeing what it says x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya ladies im sorry iv not been on my laptop is broken :( so im replying at college  
yess im engaged and so happy i knew he was going ask me but was going do it at xmas day we went ring shopping last week picked one but i changed my mind so went and exchanged it on mond and got my solitre one which i love we get home and hes like aww can i ask you now instead so i said yeah its up 2 you :) he does it one knee says he loves me more than anything and wants spend rest of his life with me and would i do him the honour of being his wife :D x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw that's lovely jen.
Law and I decided that we would get married, we had my ring made so I was sure when it would arrive, and he got down on one knee.
I was still embarrased and I don't think I would have liked a surprise proposal.

Happy for you love! X


----------



## jennievictora

Are siver cross 3d prams any good x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

not sure babe, my brother has got 1 for his baby but i dont like them x
depends what you like, i really want a quinny buzz x


----------



## kelsey111

Aww thats lovely hun. congrats again!!

my sis has a silver cross 3d pram i love it :) looks so comfy and not bad price. xx


----------



## jennievictora

my cousins selling one loks brand new 150 for everything really tempted but got the piko prameete :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all how are we?

I'm on cycle day 36 still no period yet, should be due on any day really, had a few pains xx

I have lovefilm and today got the film four Christmases today, heard it's really funny x


----------



## kelsey111

im due in 3 day xx im good hun u?

my sis is 3 days over due!! xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh really how is she doing? Prob wants to meet her daughter no doubt ha

My best friend is coming round for dinner Friday and said she needs a private word with me, it sounds horrible but I really hope she doesn't tell me Shes pregnant! She's getting married in June and I know they aren't trying till after the wedding, I think it would dishearten me quite a lot x


----------



## kelsey111

she is ok bloody massive tho! lol and just waiting really. 

aww hun i no how u feel my mate has a 10 month old now i cried my eyes out when i found out she was pregnant and we had only just atarted! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bangcole555

does anyone know any cheapish baby clothes shops


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've got 2 best friends, 1 has a 9 month old and was pregnant but had a chemical and the other is getting married in June so wouldn't think she would like to be pregnant on her wedding day.

Where do you live bangcole?
I'm in uk so I would say asda, primark, tesco, supermarkets are the cheapest really I've found. But I've also bought loads from this site on the buy swap sell page and from car boots coz you get such a bargain x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah for uk try primark asda matalan tesco and try charity shops n car boots had some excellent bargains including a chico bouncer for 2 pound with music n lights :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Jenn how you getting on? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hellooooo ladies,

Just caught up on the goss, lol !

Congrats on your engagement Jennie !!!

How are we all?

I'm so tired after just 4 hours at work today, Isla is putting extra weight on my body now and it's taking its toll. I've gained 4lbs up to now. I had 4 friends tell me last week I have lost weight, esp in my face and neck ... how ever that works lol. Isla is beating me up from the inside lol, her kicks are getting stronger and are more regular. She actually made my stomach move up and down yesterday, was mad !! Hubby still can't feel her , my friend did a week and a half ago though and another friend today, he says he can feel his pulse in his hand and I think his skin is tougher with his job. Next thing for me is a heart scan on the 14th Dec, blood on the 23rd (from my annemia) then my 28 week check up on the 28th Dec. I think now I'm nearly 24 weeks I've finally stopped worrying and I am excited , I'm not even worried about labour yet ... hoping it doesn't just hit me at once!!

Anyways thats me ... how about you 3 lovelies?

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

aww hun glad ur doing ok, your pregnancy is going so quick! (well for me it is) lol 
i think we need to see a 24 week bump pic :D 

im good due on 2moz and spotting 2day so it wont be long! docs on monday or tuesday!! ahh 
my sis is 5 days over due now she is having the sweep 2day! she looks slimmer in her face and from behind actually it must just all move down lol she is bloody massive!! 

xxxxx :friends: xxxxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well i got everything crossed that the witch doesn't show hun !! Are you at the docs for ttc?

Keep us updated on your sister :)

Just had a tiff with my mum over newborn clothes, at first everyone told me to buy 0-3months but now I've had clients and friends telling me their babies were 6-8lbs and were in newborn clothes for 10-12 weeks ... Isla has only a few things newborn and now I'm worried but mum is adament she won't need newborn. AARRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH !!!!

xx


----------



## kelsey111

id get new born hun alot go up to 8lbs and they can be in them for a while u aint got to get loads just a few packets 

yeah going for ttc , not that i really wana go tho xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all

It must be amazing to feel her moving and kicking around. Glad you relaxing now.

I would buy newborn Cheryl as most of my friends babies have been in them for at least a few weeks. Normally because most babies drop in weight after being born. And I don't think ul have a big baby so maybe just get a load of sleep suits x

I should start my period tomorrow but not having any pains yet, so can't be pregnant, but looking forward to start using my clearblue monitor x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

omg!!! my friend who got pregnant the 1st time with her 1st baby, then 1st month they started trying for there 2nd baby which unfortuntaly needed in a chemical, and now shes 5 weeks and yet again fell pregnant 1st month trying. 

so unfairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
rant over!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha


----------



## jennievictora

hey guys how are you all im using my monitor but cos of the clomid im just getting high readings every day :( x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh does it do that Jen? 
Didn't realise x
So it's not working how it should. You going to carry on using it? X


----------



## jennievictora

I dunno tbh :/ it says clomid can affect it tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Carry on and just keep having sex every other day or so x


----------



## kelsey111

oh hayley u must be feeling a bit upset i no i do when peopl ei no are pregnant. 

af was due yesterday (sat) i've been spotting tiny bits since thursday, so annoying just wish it would hurry up tbh, i really dont want to come on in the night as my pains get so bad and i have work at 6.30 am :( 

my sis had the sweep on friday louise is as far down as she can be the nurse felt her head! she is 7 days over due, she goes in to be induced on wednesday! ::D she is having some differant weird pains 2day so we will see. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I didn't feel as upset as I thought I would because I know she wants her babies close together. But just find it so unfair falling straight away 3 times! Then she says to me I had negatives for days then finally got a positive and it was driving her nuts! 
I felt like saying try having negatives for 15 months love!
I just said to her she was a lucky bugger! 

I had 1 small amount of blood this morning and nothing since.
I haven't got or had any pains except 1 on my side but I have ibs so could be that

Hope your sister goes into labour soon. That is 1 thing I don't want to happen, I don't want to be induced because the contractions aren't real so the pain is 10 times worse than natural labour, as each contraction is preparing you for the next x


----------



## kelsey111

its normally worse when ur on the drip once the inducing tablets dont work if uve had to have 3 then they put u on the drip thats when it really does get more pain full, but the mid wife said to my sis u wont no the differance as its her 1st. 

17 months TTC !! :cry: 50% of me wants to go docs and see whats going on but the other 50% i just think no i dont want to be heart broken if it is eaither of us, and dont want the preshure on one of us, i no it sounds silly we really do wants babies i just dont want to get how i was in the beginging all stressed and upset about it. xx

good luck hun :dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im a fair bit older than you so i dont want to be getting closer to 30 when i have my 1st, i wanted to have all my babies by 30. 

if you dont want to go to the doctors its totally up to you, but you have a very good short cycle so you defo must ovulate or you wouldnt be that regular, maybe its just not your time, your 19 and have plenty of time x


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah its just so annoying, I've always wanted kids young like my mum did, so much better to be a younger nan ect, im just so un sure weather go go or not :cry: yeah i normally have a 28 day cycle - not this month tho lol still havent fully come on, but got a bit more spotting today so not ready for the pain 2day ive got work in a couple of hours i really dont want to be in pain the whole time i'm working xx


----------



## CarliCareBear

i thought i was mentally insane when i bought my very first baby thing a few months back. so glad i am not alone! i didn't want to jinx it so i decided to just buy one thing and one thing only.

i knew a long time ago the first thing i would buy would be an adorable onesie with the logo of me and my hubby's favorite band (we met and fell in love through the band). 

can't wait till i can pull it out one day!


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i did it today and its gone to low fertilty im day 25 of my cycle so i dunno if thats accurate im due on first week december so it might be right :/ 
aww kelsey try not worry bout going docs you dont have to go if you dont want to your young and got plenty of time as have all of us i suppose as we all young :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw that's lovely Carli
We have all bought loads of baby stuff, I won't need a thing when we have a baby ha

Kelsey how would you feel if you still haven't conceived in another year?

If you think you can handle and accept that then don't go doctors, if not then you have extended your wait for a baby as you would have to go for tests then which could be started now.

Do you feel embarrassed to go and talk about it? Honestly it was fine x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I had 1 bit of blood on saturday when I wiped and had nothing since, every month I think at this point is this it! Is this my time! 
Could it have been implantation, but then I've only got pains on my left hand side which I'm sure you don't get when pregnant x


----------



## kelsey111

Yes i do feel embarressed about going tbh just think they will think were 2 young and just young chavs which we aint at all. I also dont want to hear bad news even tho it may not be bad i no :wacko: i just dont no. think ill wait till i come to a 100% conclusion 

just dont want use to think i dont want it as much as use just coz im not going to the doc's. coz i really do.

:af: still hasnt shown been getting :af: sypmtoms since thursday no blood just tiny bit of brown spot every day xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

God no Kelsey! Dont you think that! Why would you have bought at that stuff and been trying for so long if you didn't want it.
We don't think that of you at all xx

I can understand why you would feel embarrased! Us women have to go through a lot!
And the tests are where it starts to get scary, people looking at your parts etc but you get used to it. And you just have to talk
About your situation. I was so nervous but they must have 100s of women Everyday go in and say the same thing.

Once you bite the bullet and go you will wonder why you were so nervous xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Also I bet they have people younger than you go in and say there trying for a baby.
When you say you've got your own house, job etc etc they will see your serious and also the amount of time you have both been trying. 

It's not just a few months xx


----------



## kelsey111

thank you hun thats lovely :friends: are u 3 days late i am!!! :wacko: im sure my :af: will be here 2 moz 4 days is the longest ive ever gone over b4!! so far 1 bit of brown spotting smaller than a pea, sorry tmi lol xx

how is every1? xx :dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea I'm 3 days late too,
Had 1 bit of blood sat morning and nothing since. Had a feel pains down low in my tum today, but really don't know if I should bother testing. Every time I've been late And tested before I come on the next day x

I really hope this is it! But not holding my breathe x


----------



## kelsey111

WELL GOOD LUCK HUN!!

this is the 3rd time i have been late in 17 months!! :wacko: still no blood just bit more spotting got a bad back with it tho :( im pretty sure :af: will be 2nite ( even tho ive been saying that since thursday lol) ive had dull aches for past couple of days but no pain. i dont no im confused lol every time i have thought of this could be it i come on the next day so ive been telling myself since thursday this is it but still havent come on lol 

:dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thats exactly how i feel! symptom spotting every month, but its got to be our time one month so if we dont symptom spot then we wont know what its actually the right time.

ive been having a few more pains tonight and same as you , feel ill come on very soon but still no more spotting.
if i start my peroid it will be our 17 month trying too.

when you say it out load its a bloody long time!!!!!!!!!!

it will be us one month kels xxx Good luck to you too xx


----------



## kelsey111

Yep it is a long time Hun, Good luck to u to I think to nite af will show ! Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We will both see!! 
I'm feeling weird tonight! 
I'm symptom spotting of getting a bug that every one down here is getting.
I'm burning up. My face feels like it's on fire, it's horrible.

I'm just laying in bed to try and cool down.

I've managed to dig out the hospital letter and I will be ringing them tomorrow and see if they can tell me results over the phone.

Up to anything tonight? X


----------



## kelsey111

Yh u might aswell ring and see what they say Hun. Oh dear that sounds horrible ! Hope u get better soon try and relax. I'm just in bed watching I'm a celeb I've got me drink muscle cream and calpol here for the 6th night waiting for :af:!! Lol good luck Hun. Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha that made me chuckle muscle cream and calpol hehe

Surely calpol isn't strong enough, and what's muscle cream? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And why do periods Start in the night!!
So annoying x


----------



## kelsey111

I can't swallow tablets so I have calpol I have terrible pains but as that's only what take it masks the pain. The cream I put on mybelly knee and back as they all hurt so bad wen I'm on weird I no. Lol I no always in the night so I get no sleep! Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bless ya!! Everyone does something different.

I always end up waking hubby up and he gets annoyed ha

Anyway I'm going to try get an early night, prob speak tomorrow, see what happens over night!!

Good luck! Night xxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Still no period! And did a test this morning and it was negative.
Got different pains very low down so think I'm just going to be late x


----------



## kelsey111

Oh sorry to hear that Hun maybe this is just going to be a late month for us both I'll probS be on by lunch time today I would have thought. Lil speck of brown today same as the other days. I won't test unroll I'm a week late so day 4 today the longest I've been late b4 so I'm sure af will deffo be here today! Xx 
Well today is the day my Sid gets induced can't wait to see my neice xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've had another bit of brownish specks so defo blood on the way.
I'm not sure the Ferility monitor will work for me if my next cycle is over 40 days! I'm going to get some more agnus castus, it regulated my cycles before and then I went to doctors and came off them. Wish I hadn't!

Are hope Louise arrives safely!! She could still be born tomorrow tho.

Put up a pic when you get to see her xx


----------



## kelsey111

yep 2day or 2moz :) yeah course i will hun i wonder what she will look like. 

still no :af: i dunoo whats going on, yeah u might aswell go bk on it hun, ive had regular cycles ever since i started my period i think!! xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You could be pregnant Kelsey! If your always regular this could be it love!

Have a neice born and find out your pregnant yourself.

I've been on the pill since I was 16, so before I came off I'd been on it 7 years, so I can't remember what my natural period were like, I think I used to be regular when I was at school! 
So as soon as I came off the pill they were all messed up! Now it's been over 2 years like that.
I know I should lose weight but I'm
Not feeling motivated to do it x

I'm still not on either x

I wonder what my neice will look like too, coz she could look like our side x


----------



## kelsey111

crazy isnt it , yeah i could be :S i dont no lol same amout of brown spotting today as there has been since thursday!.

my sis has been induced about 3pm nothing happerning yet, the pill is every 24 hours so this could be along one unless louise decides she wants to come out soon! 

i was on the pill for abotu 18 months. i never really liked it it always made me have weird pains in my ribs :( instead of :af: cramps. 

:friends: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think the pill has messed my body up really.

Hope the baby is due soon. Bet Shes fed up.
Is she still with the dad? 
Saw your mum and her friend were there on Facebook x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah mum and her friend thats 7.5 months pregnant is with her! lol No the dad is a waste of space and has been out of the pitchure since she was 7 weeks pregnant, my mum is home now the nurse thinks she wont have her till friday! got 2nd pill to induce her 2moz. 

still no :af: just the stmptoms. this better not be a weird period :S xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh that's such a Shame the dad is a knob!! She will need support. Does she live on her own?

Will she have to stay in hospital now until Louise is born?
I would hate that. I want to be in hospital for as little time as possible.

Really hope this is your positive babe!! Xx


----------



## kelsey111

Thank you, i hope so to but i wont hold my breath to many :af: symptoms and weird pains. xx

yep she is in untill louise is born she has a monitor on her every hour, the blood preshure is slightly raised aswell so keeping an eye on that, yeah she hates hosps but not alot she can do she is in her own room there so least not sitting with others. but doesnt have a tv so she is prob bored. bless her. 

she lives with my mum and dad and will stay there untill she wants to move out with louise. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How do you feel about your sister still being at home and having a baby?
Same situation as my brother. 
I feel like I have everything set up and ready for a baby and he doesn't and there lucky enough to have the baby and Nowt else.

I bet Shes bored without a tv I would be, but I'd rather have my own room and I suppose she has her phone x


----------



## kelsey111

I wasn't happy in the beginning but now I'm fine about it. There will always be girls having kids in bad situations or no homes ect and it did used to get me down but now I just think oh well no point getting stressed about it. 

Did u ring docs Hun ? Has u Hubby had his sperm results bk ?! 

Day 5 still no :af: yet!! Soon I'm still sure xx


----------



## kelsey111

:af: here!! new it would my body never fails to disapoint me. So fucking done with :TTC:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh noo Kelsey I thought that was it for you!!
I think I may have just come on myself!! Just got bit of blood now.

I dug out the letter to find the number for the hospital and was going to ring today, and my mum text me to say I'd received a hospital letter ( it goes to mums house coz I want to stay at the doctors I've always been too, so if I tell them I've moved they will want me to change surgeries.)

So my appointment is 14th dec and we will get results of mine and hubby's tests x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Any news from your sister?

Where's jenn and cheryl?? Xx


----------



## kelsey111

baby louise lilly may was born at 4.27pm weighs 7pounds 3 ounces, she has a little bit of hair mum and baby doing well my sis has had to have a few stitches, i dont really no any more than that at the mo, there both doing fine tho! xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh congrats auntie Kelsey!! Hope she is ok, is she allowed to go home?

Look forward to seeing a picture. When you going to see her? X


----------



## kelsey111

she isnt aloud to go home till 2moz. as it was 6pm by the time she was stitched up and comfy ect. and the latest ur alowed home is 8.30 so 2.5 hours isnt enough recovery time. we will see her on sat, as im working 2moz and we live an hour away :( so cant just pop round, she had to have the sucker thing on her head so bit of a cone head atm lol still beautifull tho. she looks so peice full. my sis had just gas and air i havent spoke to her or my mum to get all the details yet hopefully soon... xx
 



Attached Files:







louise.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh how gorgeous!! 
She will make you well broody when you hold her xx


----------



## kelsey111

im so broody as it is. held bk the tears earlier. duno what ill be like on sat. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I cried when my best friend text me to say she had the baby, I felt so depresssed and im sure I'll feel the same when my neice is born.
It's vert hard when we been trying so long x


----------



## jennievictora

af is due today no sign of it yet apart from mild cramps and tiny bit of spotting after :sex::blush:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've still not started mine and still a negative! So think it's just making me wait. If this happens next month then the monitor won't work for me! Which I'll be upset aboit.

Got my appointment through from hospital and it's 14th December so will find out our results and what's next! Excited to know, but haven't lost any weight since I last went so hope they don't say anything. 
Hoping for someone different from the last women I had, she was pregnant so hoping she's on maternity leave x


----------



## kelsey111

Goog luck hun hope it all goes ok xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

how did it feel when you held your neice kelsey? she is very gorgeous!! 
makes me broody seeing pictures x


----------



## kelsey111

i wasnt brroody i think its a differant feeling when its your neice and she is actually here, i love her so much she is so tiny, she looks chubby in the pics but she isnt she small and cute. i couldnt stop staring at her when i was holding her, then helped my sis bath her for the 1st time she didnt really cry, but it made her feel alot better once she had one she seemed all relaxed and lovely. my phone and camera run out of batt so all pics are on me mums camera that ill get next week so ill show u some more, as me sis doesnt want alot on fb . xx


----------



## jennievictora

i just got my bfp !!!!!!!! i cant belive it never thought it would happen so happy cant belive it x


----------



## kelsey111

OMG !!!!!!!! THATS AMAZING! congratss xxxxx


----------



## jennievictora

im sooooooo excited x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Omg jenn!!! Congratulations!! So happy for you, 
Bet your so happy. Told you to keep positive x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How many days late are you? X


----------



## jennievictora

thank you im only a day late hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your bf happy?
You going to keep testing everyday and watch the positive get darker x


----------



## jennievictora

Yes and Yeah he over the moon just done anthoer frer and ic both positive and they where done tonight :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

my friend who had a chemical a few months back, and is pregnant again saw a post on the baby site she goes on and said people that previously had a chemical and get pregnant again can go for extra scans in london as long as they answer questions before and after the scans,
so shes 6 weeks today and the sonographer detected 2 sacs but they look too small to look into, so they could have stopped growing already, shes had to go for bloods and another lot in 48hours, shes not having it easy the last few months, i feel bad now for feeling angry that she fall so quicky each time.

im wishing you all the luck with your pregnancy jenn, hope it sticks xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

you told anyone else jenn? mum sister? or waiting x


----------



## kelsey111

oh no thats horrible bless her. dont feel bad hun we all have monents like that thats ttc for you it changes ur views ect on things.. 

:dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

She doesn't know for sure if they have stopped growing or she's a lot earlier than she originally thought, you do get a positive earlier when it's twins so could be that.

They defo saw 2 sacs and is waiting for results to see if they progressing or it's ended.

I think I'd feel even more jelous if it's twins, her house is soooo small for 3 babies x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I started my period yesterday!!! Month 17 of trying now x


----------



## kelsey111

:sorry: hun :( can u use ur monitor this month? ..
even if she has a small house or big one you always find space ect for the kids, i hope it isnt a m/c bless her. try to be happy about it as crazy as that sounds as when u become pregnant there will be people thinking the same about u it only took u 2 years or what ever when people have been trying alot longer, have to try and find a positive out of every situation. u will get through it alot easier xx :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

thank you im so happy right now done a digi today pregnant 1,2 weeks so nice seeing it writtten like that x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Just had to catch up again , I fall so far behind not coming on so often anymore.

HUGE CONGRATS to you Jennie, sooooo happy for you :) you deserve it !!!! Just try to relax and take it easy !

Louise is beautiful Kelsey ! I bet you loved having cuddles. With the doctor situation I see it as why wait another 6-12 months or however long, you could very well be pregnant by then. If you need medical help or not it'll but your mind at ease. Look at me , I was due to start clomid on the Saturday but got my BFP on the Monday, I think I finally relaxed knowing I was getting help - just my opinion hun.

Let us know how you get on on the 14th hayley !! I hope everything's ok for you.

I have a heart scan on the 14th dec, bloods on the 23rd dec, my 28week check up on the 28th dec then we're having another 4D scan on the 9th Jan to see bubs face, I'll be 30 weeks then. Can't wait to see her face :) and triple check she is indeed a girl lol.

I'm off to bed now, I've been so exhausted the past 3 days like I was before I started my iron tablets, it's been above 30 the past few days too do I'm guessing the heat isn't helping - Zzzzzzz

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

THANKS HUN.

aww i cant wait to see pics and of ur bump :D 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bet you can't wait to see Isla again.
When you finishing work Cheryl? 

I'm so annoyed at myself!!!! When I started my period I forgot to use my monitor, Ive been on for 5 days I'm going to set it this mornIng and set it to day 5 and hopefully it will be ok. I couldn't believe I had forgot, remembered last night.


----------



## kelsey111

Ah hun, :hugs:

well there was 2 pregnancy announcments on my fb last night :( 1 is my cousins gf so i wasnt up set, 
but the other was a girl from school my ex best mate. i said congrts and she messaged me saying that she thought i would have had a baby 1st as ive been with james for years so i cried even more, i hadnt cried like that over ttc in ages, was horrible :( :cry: i am goign to the docs! no more waiting i just got to get it over and done with! xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arwww babe I bet that was upsetting. If my other bf became pregnant before me I'd be upset. She won't be trying til July but got a horrible feeling.

Honestly Kelsey just go doctors, you can still keep trying whilst waiting for your appointment to come through, and you only go for a chat 1st at the hospital, then you wait again for another appointment for a scan etc
You prob won't need bloods taken coz of your regular cycles.
You'll be nervous at 1st but it's fine, they see 100s of woman, young and old everyday x

A girl I went to school with got married last year put up her 12 week scan picture last week but it's only her right to have a baby, she's got a great job house etc 
We just have to wait x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah im deffo going to go hun, ringing up monday :D then decide once get results bk untill then its :sex: :sex: :sex: lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's a lOng process with the doctors but you could even fall pregnant whilst waiting for tests etc coz it does relax you for a bit knowing your either going to find out what's wrong or that they will help you if needed, once I was waiting for my blood tests I really relaxed and it did me the world of god!

You can do it! You will be fine!!

I'm off to winter wonderland in Hyde park today, can't wait, love looking at all the Christmas stuff x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx cheryl im so happy right now everythings so amazing :) good luck kelsey at docs you be fine my first appointment i just got reffered no tests just talkn at hospital i think they did bloods n requested a sperm sample . mummy wannabe you can set the monitor from as late as day 5 i think x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I set it for day 5 jenn, I figured it out ha 

Really hope it helps me, but obviously got my next appointment before its that time anyway x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah give it a go nothing to lose i want to change my tickers and profile but paranoid it going be bad luck :l


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's not bad luck, I think it something was to happen it will happen whether you change your ticker or not.
I don't believe in all that x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah your right im just really paranoid dumb question here but how do i change my thing from ttc to expecting ? looked last night n cant figure it out :dohh:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Go to user cp and then select the top option on the left, edit details or something and it's at the bottom, it will say your current status is TTC and should they you how to change it x


----------



## jennievictora

done it just got do my ticker x


----------



## kelsey111

cheryl. - b4 u asked if u should by tiny baby and new born ect. yes u deffo should as louise was 7.3oz and she is in tiny baby a few are a bit small as she is very long but some shops come up bigger, the 0-3 swamps her. 

how is every1 ? ive put some of louise's bits up for sale on here ill post a link later xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey just been out for dinner with the girls.

Really tired today, my feet are killing from walking round London Saturday.

I've bought my hubby a present from a Facebook company called paper dreams and they cut out paper into any words, phrases songs that you want and do nice designs round it, she's just finished mine, if you go onto my profile ul see I commented on the ladies photo.
It's a bit of Michael buble from our 1st wedding dance, I love it.

Been using my monitor getting on with it well, just got awhile to wait till that time comes again but got doctors on Wednesday x

My friend is still pregnant with the twins but waiting for the scan to see if they growing and if there still is 2 x

How come you selling Louise's stuff already ha? X


----------



## kelsey111

coz it doesnt fit her any more hun, and all the bottles my sis brought she didnt take to them, so had to get her another lot. https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/823834-girls-bits.html

good luck with the docs hun, what will u find out there? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My hubby's SA results (sperm count) and the results of my blood tests to see if I ovulated. And what the next step for us will be x

Bit nervous actually, just really hoping I have a different doctor x


----------



## kelsey111

ah ok hun well good luck. 

jenn cheryl how are u both? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just on way to hospital I'm really nervous, but will soon find out x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't produce enough eggs and my tubes could be blocked and laws sperm count in incredibly low!!*
It's meant to be 20 million he only has 1 million!!

Have to go for loads more blood tests and x ray my Fallopian tubes.
If laws sperm doesn't change we might have to have ivf and you can only have it once on Nhs.
Just have to wait and see x

Feel bit upset x


----------



## kelsey111

Oh no hun sorry to hear that, :hugs: hows ur hubby feeling about it? :hugs:

can u get ivf on the nhs? 

have they said how to increase his sperm? xx


----------



## jennievictora

oh hayley im sorry try n think positive theres things they can do hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

He is devastated it's more him than me.

They said its so slow even if it increased a bit it still might not be enough.

He's having another test and check the results of that 1st, I've got to have loads more tests still, to check my Fallopian tubes aren't blocked.

Which can only be done on day 1-10 of your cycle but you can't be bleeding when having the x ray so that leaves 5 days to have it done and they only do scans on Wednesday's and Friday's.
So can take 1-6 months to get it done!!!

Got to have day 21 day 28 and day 35 blood tests done, they fall on Christmas day, new years day and 9th jan.
So will have to go hospital and have then done on boxing day and Monday 2nd.

They also preparing me for tests now to see if I can actually have the ivf. 

Going back in January to see next lot of results.

You can get 1 thing of ivf on the Nhs but if it turned out I was only carrying 1 child I would be aledgable for that go, meaning if I wanted a 2nd baby I'd have to pay and it costs 1000s x


----------



## kelsey111

aww bless him hun, only 1 go thats bad! 
i dont really no what to say to you hun only that if u want to talk or rant anything im here we all are here for u. :friends: you will get through this together i no it. Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know it's not a " we can't have a baby" situation so I know we will get there eventually.

All I can say Kelsey is please go to the doctors, if there was something wrong with either of you, you will still be very young to have a baby.

I never thought I'd be in this situation at all.

Just hope it happens naturally before it gets to ivf x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey

how is everyone?

just been researching ivf and oh my god, ive totally scared myself, hoping it doesnt come to that really.

and with the help of the clearblue monitor, hoping for the best.

reading up on how to improve hubbys low sperm count x


----------



## kelsey111

Hey, im not bad thanks hun looking forward to x mas :D 
We have doc's tomorrow at 5.10pm ahhh im not actually nervouse yet prob will be in the waiting room 2moz..

why are u scared about IVF hun? 
what can increase his sperm? 
Xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Hope you're all well and looking forward to Christmas.

Just after some advise ....

So of course when bubs is born I want my mum, dad and brother here, I've always wnated my mum in the room when I give birth since before I even got pregnant. Well my mum, dad and brother really want to be here but it's not a definate yet as they are still waiting on their visa. They need to know their visa has been granted so they can send their dog and mine. (argh this is so hard to explain over the net, so sorry if it doesn't make sense) For mum, dad & my brother to come the dogs need to be on their way here as we'd never put them into a kennel or leave them with anyone else. So my family don't want to pay 3,000pound sending their dog all the way here to not get their visa (I see no reason why they won't get it but I suppose you never know) So my family may not know about their visa for another 4-8 weeks maybe longer so ofcourse if it's later than the middle of Feb they won't be able to make it. I'll be absolutly gutted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So here's my problem, I don't know if I've mentioned before but my mother-in-law is very highly opinionated (sp) and irrates me and tends to upset me alot. She's been nicer since I found out I were pregnant. Well of course if my family can't make it my hubby wants his mum and dad to come. I do want to have family here when Isla's born, but I know she'll stick her UNWANTED nose in ... do this, do that, you're doing that wrong, do it like this. She was a nurse 27 years ago ! 

So hubbys said they'll need notice, prob by the new year. But I kow my family won't kow by then and I don't want to say yes you can come then my family be like well we could have come ... So I don't know whether to mention it to his parents now or wait until I get an answer off my mum and dad ?????

I'm 27 weeks and his mum only bought Isla her first thing last week !!!!! It took them so long, didn't even buy her a teddy, just 3 items of clothes. It's the first grandchild on both sides. Now I know it's not about money and presents but my parents, even my brother have bought so much for baby ! 

I dunno, I just want to share this special time with my family, I want my family to have first cuddles and see her beautiful face. I know I probably sound selfish but my family have done everything for us and supported us 110% through everything. Plus like I said I've always wanted my mum in the room , well if his parents come his mum will NOT be welcome in the room when I give birth!!! One it'll upset my mum beyond beleif and two it's my lady bits, I don't care about my mum seeing them but not my mil. I said this to hubby a few weeks ago and he was like well why can't my mum come in if you're mum was going to ! I was like hello !!!!

So I guess this is a HUGE vent and opinions needed ... thank you ladies. I hope you can understand it .

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

ah hun i totally understand, if it was me i would say wait till u hear from ur mum and dad, and maybe say to his parents its a maybe so if they want to start saving they can but ur parents have 1st dibs to come over, ( ovi put it in a nicer way lol) no way in hell would my OH's parents be in the room with me esp if ur not that friendly with them, its a personal thing but tell ur OH its ur decision at the end of the day, 

i hope thats helpted ?? xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks hun :hugs: I might leave it til after xmas or get hubby to ask when they're next on skype how much notice they'll need. 

I hate the thought of my family not being here, breaks my heart !!! Part of me thinks if my family can't make it then I'd prefer it to be me, hubby and bubs but then I think well it's a special time for my hubby too and I shouldn't be so shelfish !! ](*,)

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

its a hard posion to be in. maybe say to his parents to come over a few weeks after bubbs is born then u both have time to bond ect, if u mum and dad cant make it. xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

That's what was orginally going to happen, my family would come and then his parents would come but we all thought it'd be too much so his mum and dad have said they'll come in October which I'm fine with, we'll be in our own routine by then plus Isla will be 6 months and more aware of everything.

I'm going to talk to my mum and see what she says. Driving me crazy and I feel stressed with it. I just think it should be my mum and dad having first cuddles, as they absolutely love this baby so much already, and have spoilt her rotten the lucky bubs :)

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

i agree hun, keep it to them coming over when isla is 6 months old or maybe could come a little earlier?. and just hope ur parents can make it for when she is born.. Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm sure your mum will try her best to get there cheryl for the time Isla is born.
She knows how much you want her there I'm sure.

It's a hard position to think of, your hubby will want his parents to see his baby too.
But I'm sure he knows how close you are to your family.

I think it's always going to be on your terms as your having her and it's up to you who you have in the room, and If he has a sister, she would be the 1st to see that baby if you know what I mean.


I've read up on ivf Kelsey and the injections and surgery that is involved scares me a lot.

Just hoping we can improve his sperm count and we can still fall naturally x


----------



## kelsey111

ah ok hun. hope you can increase his sperm 2. 

:dust: Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks.

So you still feeling ok for Wednesday? 
James going too? X


----------



## kelsey111

Its today! :wacko: im not nervous yet! yeah james is coming with me his leaving work early, as the app is at 5.10pm. 

and oh god im having such a blonde day :( lol about ovulation do u count ur luthel phase from the day u start ur period or the day it finishes ? coz some1 on here said they will ask if i no when i ovulate, im not 100% sure i think its day 12 but thats day 12 ones :af: has gone think im wrong now tho. :wacko: ive only dont the ov sticks once and had 2 thick lines but i cant remember when it was! :doh: we just do it every other night and try and catch the egg. or i get more cm when im ovulating.

sorry all that was a bit of a ramble lol HELLPPP!! LOL xx

:dust: xx


----------



## jennievictora

they never asked me that hun good luck n let us know how it goes x


----------



## kelsey111

Ah ok hope they dont ask me that aswell then lol not long now eeek ... were seeing a temp doc as the other 1 isnt there i hope he is good and books us for tests xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was never asked that either, and I don't know what luthal phase is to be honest.

How did you get on Kelsey?
They should put you through to the hospital straight away, I had to do a pregnancy test 1st and phone through results and sign some paper work I think, and got my appointment for a few weeks after x


----------



## lola_90

luteal phase is the time from ovulation to af, a luteal phase of around 14 days is ideal, mine is 9 some months!

Sorry for hijacking the thread! We've been ttc for 9 months now, im three weeks late for my period, and went to the doctor today for bloods as hpt are all negative, even tough im feeling sick and have thrown up twice this week :(.

Doctor was good she said if its negative then to come back on cd1-3 for bloods and then later on in the month to rule out things. But she said that the NHS wont help us until we have been trying for 18-24 months. I know plenty of women who have been ttc for longer but i expected just to get pregnant so easily!

I've just ranted, woops! Hope everyone is well :dust:


----------



## kelsey111

Hi, docs went fine :D couldnt really understand the doc we had as he was a temp :s didtn speak much english lol, but our normal doc rung us today, james has got to pic up a sperm pot on tuesday then take it to the hosp within 2 hours. and fill a form out, then not sure were we go from there im sure they will tell us. Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh Kelsey so glad you went, it wasn't that bad was it.
You will get the results of his sperm test and maybe if it's good they will investigate you, that seems like a better thing to do really, test the bloke coz it's easier and quicker to test and doesn't take long for the results. 

They should sent you to the hospital for a further chat x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

lola_90 said:


> luteal phase is the time from ovulation to af, a luteal phase of around 14 days is ideal, mine is 9 some months!
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread! We've been ttc for 9 months now, im three weeks late for my period, and went to the doctor today for bloods as hpt are all negative, even tough im feeling sick and have thrown up twice this week :(.
> 
> Doctor was good she said if its negative then to come back on cd1-3 for bloods and then later on in the month to rule out things. But she said that the NHS wont help us until we have been trying for 18-24 months. I know plenty of women who have been ttc for longer but i expected just to get pregnant so easily!
> 
> I've just ranted, woops! Hope everyone is well :dust:

Haha hi, hope your ok

Ive been trying for 17 months and like you originally thought I'd fall so quickly coz my friend who started trying at the same time fell 1st month. 
But it's not that easy!!
Just found out hubby has a very low sperm count so ivf is on the cards.

How old are you and where you from?

Thanks for explaining luteal thing, I understand now, I'm
Not sure if I ovulate so I haven't a clue. 
Using my clearblue monitor for the 1st month but waiting on my tubes x ray to see if there blocked x


----------



## lola_90

mummy.wannabe said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> luteal phase is the time from ovulation to af, a luteal phase of around 14 days is ideal, mine is 9 some months!
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread! We've been ttc for 9 months now, im three weeks late for my period, and went to the doctor today for bloods as hpt are all negative, even tough im feeling sick and have thrown up twice this week :(.
> 
> Doctor was good she said if its negative then to come back on cd1-3 for bloods and then later on in the month to rule out things. But she said that the NHS wont help us until we have been trying for 18-24 months. I know plenty of women who have been ttc for longer but i expected just to get pregnant so easily!
> 
> I've just ranted, woops! Hope everyone is well :dust:
> 
> Haha hi, hope your ok
> 
> Ive been trying for 17 months and like you originally thought I'd fall so quickly coz my friend who started trying at the same time fell 1st month.
> But it's not that easy!!
> Just found out hubby has a very low sperm count so ivf is on the cards.
> 
> How old are you and where you from?
> 
> Thanks for explaining luteal thing, I understand now, I'm
> Not sure if I ovulate so I haven't a clue.
> Using my clearblue monitor for the 1st month but waiting on my tubes x ray to see if there blocked xClick to expand...


Im 21 and from brighton, feel quite young but am engaged and we dont want to wait any longer for a baby!

Sorry about the low sperm count, my oh wants to get tested, but the doc today made it quite clear that we would have to wait another 9 months so might do it privately depending on how much it is. 

I've got the clearblue monitor, have used it for three months now, but my cycle is majorly screwed up at the moment am on cd55 now! and it says that it doesn't work if you have long cycles. They arn't always like this just been super stressed recently (another long story)! But i only got a peak on the third month and got a positive opk, so not sure if i ovulate every month but the gp today said that its normal. really? 

Anyways ranting again (i do it a lot) 

:dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's ok, we all rant.

Yes I've heard we don't ovulate all the time.
My cycles were really long, from 92 being the longest!! I started taking agnus castus and evening primrose tablets there from the health shops and it works it shortened them down after a month and a bit, stopped taking it whilst I started my hospital tests and coz I was stressed, selling my flat, buying a new house, my cycles went crazy again.
Mine are currently 40 odd days long and taking agnus castus again.
Never had a positive opk so hoping the monitor shows me x

I'm 26 but Kelsey is 19 and been trying for 17 months too.
So it happens at all ages I'm afraid, but when it happens you will still be young x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I got my 1st high peak on my monitor but I'm only day 18 and my cycles are normally 40 days long.
I'll have to read it again. Am I ovulating now? Or tomorrow? X


----------



## lola_90

Thanks, yeh ive looked into taking agnus castus, but might try b-50 vitamins first, just want my period to start so we can focus on our next cycle!

YAY for the peak :) i think it means either today or tomorrow as you will get a peak tomorrow aswell i say just keep :sex: :sex: :sex: enjoy!


----------



## jennievictora

Glad the docs went ok hun x


----------



## kelsey111

Hi, lola. good luck with ttc. Xx

yeah i was all worried over nothing lol how u getting on jenn??
xx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks Kelsey :) 

Just waiting for my blood test results tomorrow. Hope we all get pregnant soon! 

Just found out today that my cousin has had a molar pregnancy :( feel sorry for her as her step-sister gave birth this week, and she was waiting until xmas to announce it but got told on her 12 week scan on monday and then started bleeding :( 

Horrible especially before xmas, will let you guys know the results tomorrow!


----------



## kelsey111

oh no thats horrible hun. bless her. 

How old are u and ur bf fiance hubby? do u live together ? sorry i havent read all the posts was on me phone. good luck with ut blood results hun xx


----------



## lola_90

I know, just want to give her a hug!

Im 21, my fiance is 36! Bit of an age gap, but you would never know, he looks soo young, black people age so well! Yeh we moved in together in April, and we're currently saving like mad for a house and to get married.


----------



## kelsey111

aww thats lovely hun, age is just a number as long as ur happy thats all that matter :D

im 19 my fiance is 23 we have been ttc for 17 months. we have our own house brought it last year. how lomg have u been ttc? xx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks darling, i honestly have never been happier, he is so amazing and always makes me feel so special i really am lucky :)

Exactly everyone who knows him always thinks he's around 25, but you can't tell, we both have so much in common and i really don't feel the age gap is a big deal. 

YAY for your buying your own house! omg that's amazing! Really wish we were in that position but im at uni in my second year and he has spent most of his life spending money and has hardly any savings! So its quite a struggle, but we are getting there! Hun 17 months must be soo long, i can't imagine what your going through, this is our ninth month and it feels like forever. Went to tesco earlier and counted four pregnant women being all smug with their bumps, im soo jealous!

I think that i need to stop stressing about it, but its soo hard. I spend so much time on this site and websites such as mothercare etc planning on what i need! God im so sad, i thought we would get pregnant so easily. 

Hopefully this time next year we will all be holding our babies :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My brothers gf had her baby, she is so tiny and gorgeous, she was 5lbs 6oz.
Made me so broody holding her. My brother is on
Cloud 9, she's perfect.
Can't wait to have my own after seeing her.

Her labour progressed really quickly, and nearly ended up having her at home on the toilet, but that helped bring her down before giving birth as soon as she got to the hospital, her waters broke in my brothers car, oops.

So glad I've got no work now for 10 days, I can chill out a bit.

Got blood tear today, meAnt to have it Xmas day but a day or 2 either side should be ok and it's bloody Christmas x


----------



## jennievictora

Im ok Thank you :)


----------



## kelsey111

try and not stress as much as u can lola. i dont stress at all it never gets easier just u learn maybe to deal with it better :S

aww congrats hayley! she beautifull :D oops about ur brothers car :haha: 

thats good jenn when is ur scan? xx

u ok cheryl? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Every one set for Christmas? Ive got some mega tidying and sorting today, 
Got my dad stepmum and little brother staying Christmas eve which will be lovely to see my little brother Christmas day, normally see them boxing day and haven't seen dad Xmas day since I was 11 or 12 when my parents split up x

They booked my blood test for the wrong day, even tho I do need that day too, got to go at 2.40 now which is annoying coz I've got so much to do x


----------



## kelsey111

Aww that will be nice hun have the family there :). 

yep im all ready might go and get my sis 1 more pressie in a min... lol 
james is on his way home from work :) so 10 days off together :D 
really excited for xmas :) louise's 1st one got her a lil miss santa dress and laods more of course :) 

were at my mums xmas day and boxing day there will be 8 of us xmas day and 17 of us on boxing day! 1 is my sis mate who is 36 weeks pregnant, i hope no waters break there :haha: 

Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm cooking my first Xmas dinnee for 11 and got the other half of the family about 20 odd for a little party boxing day, so I'm Gunna try not to stress too much coz I don't need too x


----------



## lola_90

Got my blood test results back and im not preggo :(

Expected it, anyone know how i can make my period start? Am on cd56 and getting bored of waiting!

Hope everyone has a fantastic christmas, we're going to my parents on christmas day, which will be lovely, at least i wont have to cook!


----------



## kelsey111

Hope it all goes well hayley.

sorry lola i have no idea at all how to make ur period start :S


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Try agnus castus and evening primrose pills together, honesty they work after a while and then make your cycles more regular, 
You just need to chill out, have a drink and enjoy Christmas, as soon as your relaxed ul come on.
I've been there several times, my 97 days was so frustrating, but I got streaky and it doesn't do us any favours, I chilled out after awhile and enjoy it.

I've just spend over £100 on tiny baby clothes, nothing fits Eliza so bought up to 5lbs and she still has room to grow even tho she's 5lb 6 oz


----------



## kelsey111

aww bless her. yeah louise was in tiny baby for 2 weeks, so ill deffo be getting tiny baby when i do get pregnant. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Im hoping my brother will give them back ha coz there barely in them, so I won't need to buy more.
I'll prepare my hospital bag with tiny baby and newborn, just incase

I was 6 lbs 12 and hubby was 7lbs 2 so I could have a small one x


----------



## lola_90

Thanks mummywannabe will take those and see what happens!

Baby clothes are adorable cant wait until i can buy some :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've got all of mine, boys girls, and white stuff too, from tiny baby to newborn and 0-3 months, bought loads of other stuff too, so I don't need much when I get my BFPx


----------



## lola_90

I really want to start buying things, I always have a look when im in town, but don't have much room to store anything and I think my fiance would think i've gone mad!

He already thinks i stress to much about ttc, but i feel like im taking a pro-active approach!


----------



## jennievictora

Im waitn for midwife contact me shod be twelve or thirteen weeks :)x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How you feelIng Jen? Had any sickness?
Have you told all your family yet or waiting? 

I only had 2 bars on my monitor this morning and only got to have sex once last night, 
Now for the length of my normal cycle I ovulate quite early, so would then mean I have a long lutael phase? 

Lola my hubby thought I was mad but I said it was helping me with not getting so upset about it at 1st, went to car boots etc and got loads of bargains and off this site too.
I think it's a good idea to pre buy coz my brothers gf just had a baby and they didn't buy stuff for a few months, and then he didn't have enough spare cash to buy everything each month, so now hasn't got enough and doesn't want to be out shopping when he's getting to know his little girl x


----------



## lola_90

Yes, that means you do have a long luteal phase!

I know i can understand the logic of spreading the cost, but for us we just don't have the space and I would worry if visitors saw them.

Also I think it I would find it really disheartening if we bought a load of stuff and then found out we couldn't have kids. No way we could afford ivf and and the nhs waiting lists are so long.

I'm trying to think positive but it's hard when nothing seems to be happening. But the moment I get my bfp, i know i wont be able to contain myself and will probably buy everything in sight!

Its so expensive though, bought some baby girls stuff a few weeks ago as she just had a baby girl, and a pack of sleepsuits from next were £16, for three!! And you think how many they will get through, they were ridiculously cute though! Scary thoughts!


----------



## kelsey111

:Merry Christmas Every 1 hope you all have a lovely day 
and a happy new year 

*For 2012 -*Cheryl - i hope baby isla arrives safely and u enjoy the rest of ur pregnancy.
Jenn - i hope ur scan goes well and u 2 have a save arival of your lil one. 
Hayley - i hope u can increase hubbys sperm and all ur tubes are fine and u get ur :bfp: soon.
lola - i hope ur not ttc for to much longer and u get ur :bfp: soon

:dust: :friends:
:xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6::xmas5::xmas7::xmas9::xmas13:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lola I might have to have ivf as hubby has a very low sperm count, but waiting ages would be before than no baby at all.
I can fall pregnant naturally but the chances are very slim.
You will be able to have children.



Merry Christmas everyone!!! Enjoy it.
Just going to bed.
My stepmum is so disorganised, she's still up warping presents, I just want to sleep! Ha

Wishing everyone great luck for next year x x x


----------



## jennievictora

Close family know but people on fb dont iv not had morning sickness x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, you know me for falling behind lol. Also hello to Lola :)

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. Ours was quiet, we decided to just chill out and enjoy our last Christmas just the two of us, next year Isla will be 9 months and my mum, dad, brother and two dogs will have moved here :) Christmas eve here was 39 degrees, a little too hot for me & Isla so talked hubby into a paddling pool that I sat in for 5 minutes lol, but it's due to be high 30's again back end of the week so I'm sure I'll use it :)

I have my 28 week check up tomorrow (28w3d) and I think I'll have check ups every 2 weeks after this one. I had my gestational diabetes test last Wednesday and the docs said they are ok, so will double check tomorrow. Isla is getting much stronger now and much more active. Only 3 more weeks left at work :) can't wait to leave, really not enjoying it anymore and it's hard work bending, twisting etc plus no air con in the salon. We have my brother in law coming out on the 23rd jan for 2 weeks so that'll be nice, my baby shower on the 5th feb and our pregnancy photo shoot on the 9th feb. oh and not to forget our 4D scan in 2 weeks :) :)

Kelsey, glad the doctors went well :) hope everything moves fast for you !!!
Hayley, have you found any info how to increase hubby's sperm? Oh and I'll post the test sticks for you next week :)
Jennie, how you feeling ? Hope you're relaxing and enjoying :)

xxxx


----------



## kelsey111

aww u have a busy few weeks ahead of u hun, vant wait to see aal the pics hun hope the scan does well xx 

yeah we pic up his sperm pot on thursday then take it to to hosp with in 2 hours of ...... into it lol 

i have just come on! 1 day early 
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cheryl sounds like you have a few nice things to look forward too, I like having things to look forward too, keeps you going sometimes

Had a lovely Christmas day and boxing day, had a house full both days, it's hard work cooking and looking after that many people.
Had 11 Xmas day and 17 boxing day.
But nice to have everyone together.

We have not thought anymore on the sperm count to be honest as had lots to think with Christmas preparation

But in my 2 week wait now so see how that goes x


----------



## jennievictora

Im ok Thank you really enyoying it can see my belly is swollen at bottom now :) got go have flu jab today x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw ull soon have a massive bump. 
I'm in my 2ww now I know it's not likely but got to keep positive x


----------



## kelsey111

aww lovely jenn, except the flu jab bit :(
i came on last night the pain was so terrible it made me throw up :( 
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Really Kelsey!! That's not good!
My sister in law said that when she was having contractions, coz the pain was so bad.
X


----------



## jennievictora

Aw kels should go docs if you get it that bad :( had my jab :)


----------



## kelsey111

I get it terrible every month, its not just in my belly its my actual nooney aswell and my leg hurts like crazy aswell :/ i did feel better after being sick tbh :/ was just getting my self all worked up coz couldnt relax with the pain. its still hurting now but not as bad as last night. yeah alot of people are sick coz of the pain is bad...

james picks up his pot 2moz! then takes it to the hosp. 

:hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Hello :)

Hope everyone had a wondeful christmas and got lots of lovely presents! Im still waiting for af, but have had a few af type cramps the last couple of days and am more spotty than usual :haha:

Am going to holland and barrett tomorrow, does anyone know if i can take agnus castus with b50 vitamins?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You can take any vitamins with agnus coz they don't contain any vitamins or minerals.
I've stopped taking it now coz I know I ovulated and when or if I start my period again I will carry on again.

I got loads of lovely things for Christmas, did everyone else?

Kelsey i get shooting pains up my nooney too just before I come on, makes me double over with the pain, always wondered why and what it was.

Ive been on the go since I've been off so now time to chill out and watch films so I feel like I've actually had a break x


----------



## jennievictora

You get cramps n pains down there in pregnancy i asked my doc n she said its everything stretching. 
I got loads for christmas got diesal perfume lola perfum doc who box set clothes n family guy dvds :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Coz my parents split up when I was 12, I get presents from mum, nan, dad and stepmum, and laws mum and dad, do we both get utterly spoilt at Christmas.


----------



## jennievictora

Aww my parents aré still together but we get spoilt 2 cant wait til beans here next year x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Got my brother, gf and Eliza coming round for dinner. She's a week old today! Can't believe it's a week already x


----------



## kelsey111

aww bless hun louise is 4 weeks 2day! gone so quick, and she no weighs 9pounds 5ounces!! lil poorker 

well sent the sperm sample off 2day!! now to wait and see what it says. 

u no im so worried when i have my tests its going to come bk i have an sti or something im pretty sure i dont but the 3 men b4 my OH i never used anything with :/ u here all theses horror stories how u have something u dont no then u cant have kids :/ then ive givern it to james :( 
im just worrying. 

Xx


----------



## lola_90

Kelsey- dont worry darling. If you at worst you did have anything it will probably be easily treatable. But don't stress, at least your getting closer to finding out why it is taking so long.

Hopefully you will get pregnant before hand and wont have to do anything! I think this site is fantastic because you soon realise that most people take much longer than they originally thought to get pregnant, and that it is perfectly normal and their is nothing wrong with us. And that it doesn't usually just happen on the first month, like its perceived!

I think i would be more stressed if i didn't have the support from everyone on here, the best we can do is just to :sex: and be patient, yes it is frustrating but it will be so worth it when we are mummies :)

On a more random note, had to stop myself from buying this today :haha:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-maxi-dress/s0008145/type-s/

If i did buy it i would have to be pregnant within the next month or so to be able to use it in the summer! Seriously what am i like! I havn't bought any baby things yet but i want to buy a maternity maxi dress! :blush:


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i na what u mean hun just play on my mind ya no, 

oh love that dress hun, i think u can still look lovely being pregnnat and i no u get very uncomfy ect but i hate it when people are pregnnat and they never make an effort to look nice, when there are loads of nice things out there to wear! plus not nice for the OH to look at a minger for 9 months haha x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh Lola love the dress, such a lovely colour and £24 not bad.

Kelsey don't worry about it, with 1 person I went out with, he didnt tell me how many people he'd slept with until far into the relationship and he said 13 1 night stands!!! And we didn't use condoms but I was on the pill, it's so risky when you think back to
It, but ha ho.
I've had tests for chlamydia etc

And remember Kelsey the men's sperm count can be low for up to 6 months for no reason.

Lola this site does get you through stuff, hearing peoples stories and them giving you advise, I've actually learnt a lot from this site, couldn't say a bad thing about it.

And I've got too know a few lovely ladies x


----------



## kelsey111

oh i didnt no that hun, so do u think they will test him again if it is? 

whats happerning with use and the hosp? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

new sperm is made every 90 days apasrtently so he can be tested again in over 3 months from the 1st 1, dont think hes got a problem untill you hear the results.

ive had my day 21 blood test and day 28 blood test today, need to book another for day 35 but i know i already ovulated on day 18 ( love the clearblue monitor) wish i bought it months ago.
then on cycle day 2 i have to have 10 diff small blod samples taken each for something else including HIV test etc so that if we still need IVF then the tests have been done.

hoping i dont come on obviusly but i think we have all faced the fact its most likely we will. im due to test around next friday, which will be the next blood test day.

he also has to do another sperm sample, im going to research doing a private sperm test too x


----------



## kelsey111

ah ok hun well good luck. will ivf be ur only option if u cannot conceive naturally? like have u thought about anything other way? 

james did a at home sperm test months ago! came back all fine but not 100% like docs.

:dust: x


----------



## lola_90

Kelsey - what home sperm test did you do? I think were going to do a private one for piece of mine as my fiance lost a testicle six years ago due to a football accident!


----------



## kelsey111

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRIVATE-...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item20aa29925e 

Hi lola. this is the one he did. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i dont know if theres any other options kelsey but we cant afford to pay for anything so we will have to take what hospital suggest. ivf and they inject the sperm into the eggs so there defo implanted and then they put about 3-5 back in.

i looked up private sperm but it was £120 quid,

how do you do it from an ebay thing? coz when you do it with the doctor you have to keep it warm and take it in with the next hour x

lola has your other half had a test before, i know 2 men with 1 testicle and they both have children x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i just read it, see now if i got my hubby to take it we would never know how low it was, becasue it just says you get a negative if its below 20 million sperm count which most men should have if not more, so we wouldnt know how low my hubbys was, his is only 1 milliion, when you see it that way its so low.

it could go up a bit hopefully when we test next x


----------



## lola_90

Thanks ladies,

He conceived his daughter after the accident but his doctor said it was 50/50, not great odds! But im sure i am just worrying over nothing, Af still hasn't shown yet :(

But im starting to feel a little bit more positive about this whole ttc malarky. Their is a fertility clinic near us which will do a regular semen analysis for £80 or a more detailed one for £150. But had a look on their website and they said, think its the NICE guidelines that we have a 25% chance of getting pregnant each cycle and that 85% of most couples fall pregnant within one year and 95% within two - GOOD STATS!!!

I think i spend too much time on this website, which just focuses my mind on ttc too much. New years resolution i think to come on once a day! 

Also went on fertility friend a semen analysis can vary so much, so try not to panic, hopefully hun you won't need to have ivf

:dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah dont come on her just to google and research, I come on mainly just to catch up with you ladies and come straight off, then of I have another spare 5 mins come on again, it's so easy when Im on my phone to quickly pop on.

This week has gone far to quickly! 
Got someone coming to measure up and plan a new kitchen at 9am why I did it for that time I Duno! 
It's nearly 8am and got to get up quick to tidy coz it's a bloody mess!!!!! 

Anyone got any plans for NYE,
Were meant to be going to friends for a party but my hubby isn't well, which I'm glad at coz I just want to stay at home really, 
Never been bothered by new years x


----------



## kelsey111

ah right ok hun, yeah at home tests arnt 100% but we did it ages ago , do u no how long we have to wait for OH's results to come bk ?

yeah only options are ovi conceive naturally. ivf, sperm donar, surragate mother , adoption . ect. i think i could only do ivf my self. but who no's might all change if tests come back we cant have children x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm not sure how long the test results take to be honest as I'm sure laws came back weeks before our hospital appointment, I'm sure it only takes a few weeks.
Have you not been told? Just keep ringing up.

We can conceive naturally but the odds are low, prob 1-100 chance but with ivf and they inject the best sperm into the eggs that they take out and then there already fertilised so it's just the thing of either they attach or not. But you have 2 injections everyday for 2 weeks to make your womb extra thick do it implants.
That way you don't need doner sperm.

If it ever came to that we would have to talk about it coz it wouldn't be my hubby's baby, but that is so far off, and will prob never happen in out situation.
So no point thinking about x

Is James on vitamins? If not ask him will he take some, you should both be taking them and folic x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just joined weight watchers to try get my weight down, coz I will need to lose it to have ivf x


----------



## kelsey111

ah ok hun, ouch i hate injections let alone 2 a day!, im glad ur still optomistic about ttc that will help u alot. :dust:

neither of us take any vitains folic acid ect, i did for the first year. he will deffo take what ever will help us conceive, what vitamins should we take do u no? 

weight watchers is great hun, i lost 1stone 2 but i was doing zumba on the wii 3-5 nights a week aswell. that helped more i think! xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

they say wellman conception and wellwoman conception as they both contain everything you need in 1 pill.

i dont take the wellwoman but i take a multi vitamin and a folic acid pill everyday and since we found out about his low count they suggested the wellman x

i defo need to lose weight and if im going to the classes every week it will spur me on, im at my heaviest and hate it, and defo dont want people to think oh is she just fat or pregnant, i want a showing bump as soon as i can x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Happy new year to all my lovelies on here! 
Wishing it a good one for all of us x x


----------



## kelsey111

Happy new year! i hope we all get our :bfp: and jenn and cheryl both have great pregnancys xxx


----------



## lola_90

Hope everyone had a good new year! Mine was extremely sober! I don't really like new year though its so hyped up.

Well done for joining weight watchers, i lost a few stone with them a few years ago (put it all back on though and more :blush:)! We've decided to join a gym so hopefully i can loose a few stone, as docs will probably say that's the reason it taking longer blah blah blah

Anyways still waiting for af to show!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm not bothered aboit new year either, Id go to a friends or family but would never pay to go anywhere!

1st weight watchers tonight. I've done it before so know it can be done. I started piling on the weight after we got married 2 years ago, I was 10 stone 2 and that's enough for me as I've got a big frame and quite board shoulder. We went to Australia for 4 weeks and I put on a stone and a half!! I'm 12 stone 10 now, I feel horrible and hate being far but just did r have the motivation, even after the doctor told me too, we were buying and moving into our house and it was just do stressfull, so it's not til now that I feel ready to start doing it properly. Plus my best friend is getting married in June in Italy, hoping we can afford to go but if not she's having blessing here and a big party x


----------



## kelsey111

Yes hun u will never loose weight unless you actually "want" to. i found it so fun doing zumba and jsut dance and work helped me loose it aswell. i wasnt fat just had a bigger tummy than i wanted and my face was getting round :/

i now have to just tone up more which im going to start doing 2moz, ill bring back down my ab pro king which is great for tonning up the belly and ill be happy :) i hope lol

woop :af: has just left so :sex: 2nite :) James my OH has a cold sore tho :( so no kissing :(. Do u give oral b4 sex? lol as people say saliver kills sperm but i still do it quite a bit as i wouldnt want to do it after! :sick: LOL 

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Saliva kills sperm!!! I do it before, no way I would do it after :haha: But now you said it kills sperm i'm not so sure! Right im off to google will let you know the finding!

Yep it does but it wont kill all of them - so not very good when we are ttc!


----------



## kelsey111

Thought so id say i do it 50% of the time, he cant miss out all the time bless him lol 

were u from lola ? xx


----------



## lola_90

Yeh i know what you mean, my man is not really bothered about foreplay he'd rather get straight in there! :haha:

Living in Brighton, because I go to the uni there but originally form Reading x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yes we do it before, the saliva is only on the outside of you and when he ejaculates inside you its so far in that i cant see how there would be that much saliva there, also when saliva is on his penis from you, also cant see how it can effect the sperm that much. 
the idea is to enjoy yourself and when people are trying to conceive, some of them do it by the book and thats boring!!

started weight watchers tonight so just going to try my best really to lose as much as i can before the summer x


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah i agree i wont ever have sex if its forced its jsut not nice, it was like that in month 1 and 2 while ttc but not any more, its has to be fun ;) 

good luck hun, dotn think of it as a diet just think u want to get fitter sexier ect. esp if u loose weight it really does spur u on to loose more. deffo do alot of exercise tho that helps the most. How much do u want to loose? xx

ah ok lola, im living in halsted essex. but im from romford essex. xx


----------



## lola_90

Right ladies, you all know that im like cd68 now!

Well last night I had a really vivid dream that I was pregnant and I keep getting horrible af style cramps.

So this morning I knew I had a pregnancy test at home so I thought I would do it and see what happens!


WELLL IM PREGNANT :happydance: :happydance:

Did a cheapy asda and it came up with a good line and then went and got a cb digital and it says i conceived around 2-3 weeks ago!

Can't believe it, literally can't stop smiling rushed out and got a 'I love you dad' card for my fiance and a really cute tiny baby set and some pregnancy magazines! Then told him he can't believe it he thought i was joking and got a random pregnant woman off the street and got her to poas!

So happy, doctors appointment booked for tomorrow with the same nice doctor as before.

Cant believe it still, i look at the test like every five minutes!

Tried to upload the pic but it just says upload fail! any ideas?

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

oh wow hun thats great news! congrats. so ur prob 4-5 weeks pregnant hun, maybe pic was to large hun ? xx


----------



## lola_90

Yeh that's what I'm thinking. Do you know how to make the pictures smaller then? literally have no clue!


----------



## Athomemum

Wow! Massive congrats :D


----------



## lola_90

https://i39.tinypic.com/2juxpl.jpg

Hope this works


----------



## lola_90

https://i41.tinypic.com/2ijl0ll.jpg

Already ordered a few bits from mamas and papas in the maternity sale! But :( that the dress was out of stock in my size! Hope to see all of you ladies over in first tri

:flower:

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Omg Lola!!! Congratulations!
You had a blood test didn't you and said negative, when was that? X

Bet your so happy x


----------



## lola_90

Thanks darling :)

Yeh it was around the 15th of December, so we reckon i conceived just before or after it! Going to the gp tomorrow to hopefully she can shed some light!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well congrats again and hope it all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## kelsey111

wow yep can see the pics hun, congrats again :) xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

Thought I'd best check in with you all :)

Huge congrats to Lola :happydance: How did the doctors go hun?

How are you Hayley? I sent the test sticks for you last Tuesday, let me know when you get them hun. 

How are you Kelsey?

How are you Jennie?

It's 2.50pm Sunday here and I'm still in my pj's while hubbys at golf. I've got the roast on, yum. I'm exhausted, haven't slept properly for a few days. For the past week or so I've been so tired, I tend to wake at 11 then by 4/5 I have to nap for an hour then I go to bed about 11. It's so strange being so tired and not doing anything physically, I know my bodys working 24/7 though. The mood swings have finally hit me :growlmad: I'm so grumpy, it's horrible lol. And the hot flushes, oh my ... I cannot cope with them !! lol. I've gained 10lbs now and I have 6 little stretch marks on my right side (I think she's lay that side) I don't think I've done too bad up to 30 weeks :thumbup:

Well as I'm sure you saw on facebook my family can't make babys birth, I'm heartbroken :cry::cry::cry::cry: but I kknow they are just as upset. The reason they can't come is down to my dog and theirs, there isn't enough time to sort their flight/quarentine out and we couldn't have done it earlier as they've not heard a 110% yes for their visa yet. They should here end of the month then it leaves no time to get the girls sorted. I can't say how gutted I am. And now the in-laws are coming but I feel alot better about it as they're not planning on coming til the 30th March so 12 days after Isla's due date, so we should be more or less in our own routine before she comes and sticks her nose in :growlmad: told hubby though if she interferes or upsets me he has to put her straight. I'm planning on trying everything natural to bring bubs on as of 37 weeks, I want her to be early or on time !! Not late :nope: and have my in-laws here, plus I'm looking forward to it being just me and hubby and coming home to no one in the house and settling in the 3 of us !

My family move here in Oct so just gotta be strong til then, my internet will be sky high with all the skyping :haha:

Bubs has just started to poke her boney body parts out of my stomach the last two day, it's cute and makes me laugh but kinda weirds me out that I can actually feel her bones lol I'm sure I'll get used to it. Hubby left it this morning too at 6.30am when she decided it was time to wake up lol. 

Why are my replies always so longggggg :blush: I've left work now as it got too much for my back to the point I could barely move for 2 days and was in tears plus my boss was being a nob and not giving me many hours so I decided to leave. So I'll try and get on here more between now and bubs arrival. 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Cheryl
I'm good thanks, will let you know when sticks arrive.

I bet you were upset about your family not bring able to come, but you can sent quality time with Isla just your little family and get your routine.

You've done so well with the weight and stretch marks, some say they didn't have any marks until the birth when it's all moving. But be proud of them. Your carrying a beautiful bubby.

I'm sure Steve will set this mum straight for you.
Could your mum come for a little holiday around your due date? Or be too much money with them moving after?
So how old will Isla be when your mum and dad get to meet her?

My friend did a photo shoot of Eliza and they are so good! I'll
Be tagged in them so you'll see them on Facebook x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya im fine thank you had a scan last week so amzing cant wait for the twelve week one :) iv not got any stretch marks yet are you using any creams iv been using a pregnancy oil but think il get them cos think im going get quite big my jeggings that are usually baggy on me are quite tight now lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm sure any amount of cream or oil is going to help with stretch marks a bit, but nothing will stop you getting them. Coz the skin stretches so much so quickly.

I've nearly done my 1st week on weight watchers and feeling quite a lot more motivated now, hoping to lose a lot quickly x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks Hayley, ye I think I've done pretty well with the weight gain :) I lost 7lbs between weeks 7-9 so I'm only 3lbs above my pre-pregnacy weight. 

For my family to come over they're looking at 3,500 for flights then atleast 2,000 spends for 3 weeks. And I wouldn't expect my mum to do a 32 hour journey on her own, wouldn't be so bad if there was no stop at like bangkok or somewhere lol but I wouldn't do that journey on my own either. 

Isla will be around 6 months old when they meet her. But we'll be having lots of time on skype with granny and grandpa :)

I saw one photo of Eliza, she's a cutie. I showed Ste :)

So where you at with your cycle hun? What's the next step for you?

Well done with weight watchers !! They have it here too but the variety is no where near as wide as the UK. I'm looking forward to getting to a size 12 (10 if I can) when Isla is born ! I was a size 8 bottoms 10 top (biggg boobs lol) when I first met hubby, I ballooned up to a size 16 with eating different when we moved in and I changed my pill. I'm a size 14 now. I still fit in my size 14 jeans from next :thumbup: I hear breast feeding helps, and I'm going to talk Isla for a walk everyday if I can and around 6 weeks I'm going to start Zumba with my friend (gives hubby time with Isla too).

Jennie - I only got my 6 little stretch marks within the last week. I used bio oil and palmers for the first 12 weeks but they caused me to get little spots that have scarred so I stopped. My friend is 2 weeks ahead of me and she moisturises everyday, even before pregnancy and she had no stretch marks up to 20 weeks and now she's full of them. They say stretch marks are genetic and no cream will help.

We skyped my in-laws earlier. My mother-in-law was saying they'll take Isla out for the day when they're here :growlmad: erm she'll be anywhere from 0-4 weeks old ... I DON'T THINK SO !!!! She's going to be breast fed so will need me. They say not to express for the first 6 weeks AND not just that, she's my baby !!!!! Far enough look after her in the house if we need half an hour nap !! OH MY ladies ... it's starting aloready and she's not even here :growlmad::cry:

xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm just waiting on my period and then got to have cycle day 2 tests, HIV thyroid, hep b hep c, etc to see if ivf is ok for me.
Then get called back to hospital end of feb, to discuss further into the ivf.

Babies bring family together! But they also cause arguments because everyone wants to see them etc

My brother Nd gf had argument already, as kyle had already said I Want to take Eliza down to mums after she's finishes work. It came to the time and she didn't want to get ready, he said that's ok I'll take her for a bit on my own, she started crying and as they living with her mum, she said Kyle could only go for 1/2 hour, he basically said F U and said I'm taking her to see my mum for god sake, not the bloody pub or just out.
Her mum is not used to her other grandchild being shared with the other grand parents, and I think she gets jealous we want to see her a lot too.

Shes changing so much already!
She's 2 weeks 2 days today and so alert!!! 
I can't wait to be a mummy, this is preparing me.

Yes breast feeding gets your weight off I was told coz it takes a lot out of your body. That's why you have to eat all the right stuff.
Eliza is being Brest feed all day Nd 2 bottles at night and she sleeps right through, she's so good x


----------



## lola_90

Thanks cheryl

Doctors went really well, she just confirmed my pregnancy and got me all the forms to fill out there is sooo many! Am booked in to see the midwife on the 18th of Jan and can't wait It's just my booking appointment and hopefully we will have our scan after that.

Have been having lots of period type cramps the last couple of weeks, it could be the baby implanting in or my uterus stretching or both. But I just want to see the baby to make sure everything is ok. Boobs are still so sore and have gotten bigger already! Am burping all the time, i hate wind! Am chomping down the rennie!

I bought some cute booties the other day as they were reduced to £1.20! Won't buy anything else until after the scan though. 

Have told a few friends but won't tell anyone else for a good few weeks. Still don't know how far gone i am, but am going with my ticker as that is the minimum i could be hopefully it will get brought forward!

That sucks about your family hun, but at least they will be closer to you later on in the year. Skype will be brilliant for you. Eugh stretchmarks i have got a new one on each boobie from all the growing they have down already. I use bio oil, had palmers but the smell made be sick. 

Hope everyone else is well :flower:

x


----------



## jennievictora

yea iv heard that im going try and moistrize reguly but if i get them not fussed cos got my baby x


----------



## kelsey111

Hiya, every1. sorry to hear about ur mum n dad not being able to come over hun.
mother in laws always stick there noses in jsut tell her to p off lol. 
louise isnt in a full routine yet she is 5 weeks old waskes every 4-5 hours for her bottleshe is in 0-3 months clothes and getting bigger by the day! its hard to get into a routine hun esp if bubbs gets a cold isnt feeding well or just doesnt settle ect..so dont put 2 much presure on ur slef if she isnt i one quickly. 

monday the 16th were going to get James's sperm results :/ see what they say...

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I agree, try get a routine Cheryl but if you don't, you don't! And it will happen soon.
Eliza is so good, she sleeps a the time and still during the night. But she is still tiny and all could change.
Heard my friends say they can change routine over night for a few days and then back again. Every baby is different.

Hope Isla is a good baby for you.

I've got my fingers crossed for you kels,
Really hope you don't have to go down the route we are x


----------



## jennievictora

Won bean an immaculate condtion mammas n pappas baby swing for bean on e bay its hardly been used so chuffed first thing iv brought since been pregnant :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How much you get it for Jen? X


----------



## jennievictora

£42 pounds :) Its 80 on mammas n pappas on offer norm a hundred x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That good Jen!
Also we will have car boot weather before your baby is due, so you can get some stuff too x


----------



## jennievictora

Yea i cant wait till know if boy or girl :) Its got a light show a mode for new borns you can put mp3 on it x


----------



## lola_90

I think im having a boy :) Have had a look on the next website the baby stuff is ridiculously cute and picked things that i know i would need in 0-3 like lots of sleepsuits and vests and easy outfits and it came to £250!!!! Just for one size!

There is a nearly new sale next saturday at a local church were people sell their baby stuff, so am going next weekend to have a look and see what is there.

Everything is so expensive but i do want to buy everything brand new as it's my first and then our other babys can use it. But i am open to some things second hand, as long as i can wash it and it's in good condition i don't mind, but my oh isn't so keen.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

are you finding out what sex your going to have jen? or keep it a surprise.

i think babies are in these clothes for not long at all, so most clothes you can buy 2nd hand are absolutely fine to buy. and people will buy you lots of stuff also when baby is born.
my brother will be giving my all elizas clothes which i bought anyway and i have loads, so i can spend my money on other things so were not short whilst im not working x


----------



## jennievictora

Im going get some bits new but others long safe n good condtion il by 2nd cos they grow so fast x


----------



## jennievictora

Yea we findin out if boy or girl got my swing Its bran new so chuffed with it :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When's your 12 week scan Jen? X


----------



## jennievictora

its 2nd feb chick i cant wait :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bet you can't babe!! Excited to see the picture.
It's crazy how they are a full baby at 12 weeks.

I lost 4 1/2 pounds!! So pleased with myself x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bet you can't babe!! Excited to see the picture.
It's crazy how they are a full baby at 12 weeks.

I lost 4 1/2 pounds!! So pleased with myself x


----------



## jennievictora

well done are you doing weight watchers there really good :) i cant wait see beany cos see so much more my friend whos a midwife said you harder see on 20 wk scan cos babys getting so big x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

From your 8 weeks to 12 weeks it's incredible the change. Seen so many people's now and Its so amazing.

Have you thought of boys and girls names yet? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And yes doing weight watchers x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah people have said it actully looks like a baby now :) havent decided on names i like Ameila, jacob and callum x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What's your bfs surname? 
I like all those names x


----------



## lola_90

Well done for the weight loss! Think i am going that way with being sick all the time :(

Any yay for your scan! I really want to have mine, midwife appointment next week so hopefully i will get a date soon. My doctor said they will want to do one to work out how far i am along and because of my cramps


:flower:


----------



## jennievictora

i have had mild cramps i asked my doc and she said its just things moving and stretching.
im lucky iv had no sickness yet :) seeing midwife for first time tommrow x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I say I'll be on more often now I'm not working but still fall two pages behind lol. 

We've bought everything new for Isla (She is a GIRL, lol) oh except one thing, my bugaboo nappy bag, the lady said she used it for 6months, great condition. I just shoved it in the wash and now it's clean and smells like my washing detergent. But like you say Lola, I think it's nice to buy all new for bubs especially if you plan on having more babies. Clothes for bubs are expensive, especially here :growlmad: I shop at Pumpkin Patch as the other shops don't have very nice clothes ... I think I am just extremely fussy :blush: But I did a 0-3m shop on Next Direct that cost me 250 english pound, then I've bought quite a few 0-3m clothes here and my mum has bought some too. We've had to tell everyone we need 3m+ now , she has too much lol, but I'd rather have too much than too less and take her out in the smae clothes every week. I just priced up a 3-6m shop at Next the other night and I'm looking around 250 again but I think 250 for 3 months worth of clothes is pretty good.

I had cramps all the way up to about 20 weeks and they started again about 29 weeks. But because I had them from day one, the docs said they're normal for me. 

The difference between the scans is amazing !! I gotta disagree though, 20 weeks is much better than the 12 weeks, so much clearer and more developed :) I had scans at 
7w, 12w, 13w, 15w, 20w and last nights scan at 30w. Week 15 and 30 were 4D scans. 

Well our scan last night was amazing !! But the cheeky monkey was holding her foot up to her face for most of the scan, then pulled the umbilical cord across her face lol ... a pain like her daddy :haha: but she is 110% a girl :cloud9: so now I can take all the tags off her clothes and wash her clothes for her hospital bag. I'm going to do the rest in Feb when my brother-in-law goes home. Her foot is measuring 6cm, cute :) Ooooh and she is head down :) :) The lady said she'll likely not move now she's there , I feel so excited !! So hubby and I are starting the walking everyday as of today to make sure she stays head down and moves further down, plus I'm going to get bouncing on my yoga ball.

If any of you ladies have heard of any natural ways to help bring on labour, as of 37 weeks ... please share !!! I want her out before the in-laws arrive. 

Talking of in-laws we skyped them the other day ... they are staying with us for 16 days :growlmad::cry: and she told me she'll not interfer and they'll take baby out for days out .... ERM HELLO , hopefully bubs will be breastfed so therefore needs me but as if I'm going to let baby go out for 'a day out' when she's so young, she'll be anything from 0-4 weeks old, some people amaze me !! And they say it's best not to express for the first 6 weeks. You think this woman would know this being a mum of 5 :shrug:

Well I best get off and peg the washing out and get the cleaning done (trying to be a good housewife today) Our new bedroom furniture and mattress has just been delievered :) should sleep like a baby tonight lol.

Hope you didn't expect anything other than a essay from me :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thought I'd add some photos of last nights scan. The line across her nose is the umbilical cord. I haven't put them on facebook as we thought it's what she's going to look like and didn't want everyone to see just yet .. if you get me ! xx


----------



## kelsey111

oh wow hun she;s beautiful. and looks like ut hubby i would say!

id make sure u get some tiny baby clothes aswell hun, esp if u have a 7pound baby. 
tbh i doubt anything will actually bring on the labour loads of people say differant thigs will help some say nothing helps. its just one of those things. im glad my inlaws womnt be around well james's dad will be when our baby is born but he wont interfer ill have a go at him if he did the same with my mum n dad. 

docs on monday ahhh. half worried half happy to get the results. 

xXx


----------



## lola_90

Cheryl - cramps suck! I spoke to my midwife today and she said try not to worry but if they get worse to go to a+e. She is also booking me in for an emergency dating scan, so she said it will either be this week or next week :happydance: so excited to see our little beany for the first time!

Had to tell my uni today, worried though as it is so early, but everyone thinks im hungover all the time and in reality im not, feels like a hangover though! Also so that they know about me needing half a day of for midwife and hospital appointments. Feels so real now telling people im pregnant. Just need to tell my parents! That won't be as much fun, will wait until after my scan to make sure everything is okay!

Next baby clothes are adorable, my pretend basket came to £250 as well, can't wait to find the sex out so we can go shopping, still thinking boy though. Did you think yours was a girl? Those scan pictures are so clear, she is beautiful :) Sucks about the in-laws! My baby would be going no where (probably for eighteen years) without me! I'd put your foot down or get your OH to explain, breastfeeding is always a good excuse!

Im really paranoid about visitors, with their germy hands and if they smoke etc, i don't want everyone to have a hold. Knowing me I would probably get one of those baby slings and just put the baby in it whilst visitors where around so they couldn't hold her, i would say she's feeding! God i am awful!

My cousin's step sister had her baby a few weeks ago and she said walking was the best thing, but she also did a spinning class a few days before, but she is weird!

how did your midwife appointment go jennie?

Hope the doctors goes well kelsey 

:flower:


----------



## kelsey111

thanks hun hoep u get to see ur baby soon :) xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all
Hope were ok. 
I'm on day 40 and spotting do should be starting my period.
The I have to have tests on cycle day 2 HIV thyroid hep b hep c etc and then to see if my tubes are blocked x
I went to big brother the other night, really enjoyed it Nd was on tv a few times.

Scans are gorgeous Cheryl, the 4d are so amazing.
I like the thought of having a photo session after babies born and try to get the same pose as the 4d and display them side by side x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya midwife apt went ok thanx its mailnly just talking and filling forms in tbh got see them when im 15wks and will listen to beans heartbeat then i cant wait for that soo exciting x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ul have things to look forward too Jen x 

Just had BnQ bloke here to design us a new kitchen so really looking forward to that being fitted , ours is so old fashioned in the new house x


----------



## kelsey111

Hiya, hope the tests go well hun,

oh thats good jenn ull soon see bubbs its going so quick :)

sorry cheryl i had to comment on ur status that man has pissed me off for weeks talking like shit to u on ur statuse's 

well i passed mt driving test yay  been a good weekend so far


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Have you got a car Kelsey or share James?

I've missed the fb thing ha sounds interesting x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've caught up on fb, I've seen that man keep commenting on things! 
Stupid arse!! If you have the money it's up to you how much you buy for your child or what you buy! 
People should just keep quiet sometimes if it's not a nice suggestion or comment x


----------



## kelsey111

i have a ka that james brought me last year! so ill be insuring that asap :D 

Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's good! You have so much more freedom and independence when you have your own car.
My friend can't drive, and has to rely on people for everything, I'd hate not being able to just jump in the car And go where I want, when I want x


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah he is an idiot lol

yeah i cant wait hun :) james's app at the docs on monday :/ wonder what they will say... not long now xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes Monday will be here in no time!
What time is the appointment?

Got my fingers crossed for good news,
Lawrence has got to book his next 1 x


----------



## kelsey111

9.10am! thanks hun means alot :) 

yep its coming round quickly :) 

we have had sex 2 times this month :cry: been so crap james got a cold sore for 2 weeks! so that put me off lol and just cant be bothered atm and im tired alot and his dad is here :S soo annoying hopefully this may have gave my body a lil break :/ will see. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Maybe he's just worried about his results, it's a lot of pressure if you find out it's a fault with you, so same for men.
Law felt really guilty and nothing he can do to change it.
Plus if his dad is there, I'd feel awkward too ha
It could do you a bit of good, who knows what our body needs, do bloody hard to know x

Your body can show signs of stress even tho you don't feel it x


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah spose hun, his not bothered doing it while his dad is here lol but yeah maybe the presure of the test. i no he will be so sad if he has something wrong bless him. 

does law go for another sperm test? has he been doing anything to up his sperm? 

going to bed now hun but ill reply in the morning/afternoon when i decide to get up lol

lotsa love, Night, xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Morning,

Kelsey, law has to do another test before we get called back to hospital to see if it was a 1 off bad test or if not, has it improved.
He has been taking the wellman pill everyday and as I'm on a diet, he has been eating well too, lots more fruit and veg, they say decaf tea and coffee doesn't effect you that much, but I've made him cut to decaf just to see if it helps more and he doesn't drink that much anyway.

He is still devastated about it really and he doesn't like to talk
About it.
He might be slightly better by the time we go back to hospital end of feb x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies, haven't caught up yet just need to vent !!!! ....

My brother in law Arrives in a week, hubby asked him to bring Isla's 4kg of 0-3m clothes to save us posting them and costing us £70+ so his mum said yes he has 21kg allowance and 5 kg hand luggage. Anyways we agreed a time with my family for them to pick it up tomorrow. 4am here and I wake up to pee and see a text off my mum, my mother in law has text my mum saying rob can only bring 2kg of newborn clothes, any older she'll bring at the end of march. I'm so f**king wound up ! She knows how much there is, why the hell can't they fit another 2kg !!!!!!! I've got a washing machine here and you know it's not like rob will be going out every night, this is our home not a holiday for us, ye we'll go out for dinner maybe 2/3 times but he doesn't need 21kg ESPECIALLY when we've bought his god damn shampoo, toothpaste, shower gel etc. 

I feel like there's just no help from his family . ONE DAM THING WE ASK THEM ! So so p**sed off. Why be so god damn selfish ??? When hubby's awake for work I'm going to tell him and get him to ring her. I'm fuming :( my parents have offered to pay his excess luggage if he's over but why should my parents do it, they've rushed around getting things for me for bubs and have bought her so many things ! I feel it's all one sided. 

Sorry ladies had to vent, I'm actually so frigging annoyed :( 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh Cheryl, some people don't realise how important things are to others, 
Just get Steve to tell his Mum or brother that it's important he brings the clothes as otherwise Isla won't have enough newborn stuff.
I'm sure they let you go a tad over coz a lot of people are under there weight.
We went over when back from oz, like you say he can get his clothes washed at yours.
Just get ste to remind him of that, people don't think.

Don't work yourself up or when he arrives it won't be a pleasant time for you, coz you'll have a grudge x


----------



## kelsey111

ah ok well hopefully his test results are a bit better. 

ah cheryl i just dont no what peoples problems are get ste to ring and see what they say . xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not long now kels!!! Xxxx


----------



## jennievictora

Hey all how is evrryone x


----------



## kelsey111

Hi, well bk from the docs :(

not very good news. 

the doc broke it down like this, 
- ur ment to have at least 50% mobility james has 10%
- ur ment to have something else thats 15 and he has 2 
- and something else ment to have 2 and james has 0.5 

sorry i didnt under stand all of the words he said lol 

james has to go to an inferdility clinic :( 

:cry: feel so sorry for him.


----------



## jennievictora

oh kelsey :hugs::hugs: here you need to talk x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh Kelsey I'm so sorry,
Men normally have 20 million sperm per ml
James must have 2, Lawrence has below 1.

If he can't improve the sperm you could have to go down the ivf route too.
But a lot of men can change there's.
Like law he's slim and looks healthy, so don't know why young men have such low sperm count.
Laws mum thinks he had measles and that can case it from a young age.

Take awhile to take it all in, it's a lot to get your head round
Just remember I'm in the same boat and can help you with info you don't understand if I can x


----------



## kelsey111

thank u noth of u.

yep bit of a shock even tho i had prepared my slef for bad news. 

just not sure what to think or say tbh. :shrug: what did the doc say to u hun when u got the results. to take anything ? or refure u to a specialist ? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

To take the wellman everyday and to take another test, as new sperm is made every 90 days. 
And men's sperm count can drop for no reason and then go back up again 

So don't dispair, it can change in some cases, law is due to re tear any day now and then when we get them back, if they haven't improved then, explain the ivf route in further detail x


----------



## kelsey111

Ah ok, we wasnt told to take anything jsut that he needs to see the specialist. james is healthy ect the doc was quite saprised that it was as bad as it was for such and active for person ect. :/ he said u need at least 50% mobile sperm and thats still on the border line.

jsut dont no what to do really we havent spoke much about it we just dont no wot to say really as we dont have the answers i spose. feel like ive planned my whole life around a baby now might not happern :/ still a chance i no but ive never been good at holding on to a tiny % of things. 

so bloody annoying a! for us both xx :friends:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes the mobility will help, as no matter how low the sperm, they know we're to go, laws mobility isn't good either.
You can defo have a baby Kelsey, that not the issue, you would just need help to get his sperm to the egg,
Laws would have to be injected into my eggs x

Law still won't talk about it much, but I think you have to, once he understands more he will talk about it x


----------



## jennievictora

you will both get your babies its just goin take a bit more work n time but belive me when you see the heart beating away on the scan you forget all about it :) x


----------



## kelsey111

yh just duno atm :/ ivf just scares me, just feel like our life is all turnt up side down now. doc said dont give up trying but its not going to be easy, wonder wot the specialist says xx


----------



## kelsey111

hayley - are u aloud to have ivf, only as ive been looking online and nhs site says u have to be trying for 3 years and both or 1 of u have to be infertile like no sperm or tubes blocked ect. and u have to be over 23. and u have had to be infertile for over 3 years :S

CONFUSED!!!


----------



## lola_90

Hello everyone :)

Cheryl, what a shitty situation! Doesn't make sense that he won't take all of it! How frustrating! Hope your okay :flower:

Kelsey - so sorry hun :flower: :hug: don't give up! You will have a baby, and new sperm is formed every 90 days, so his numbers might improve. Must be such difficult news. Hope your both okay :flower:

I am currently experiencing horrific morning sickness :( feeling nauseous all the time. Currently on a university placement at a school, so having to run out of the classroom constantly to threw up and wee is not fun! Still havn't got the date of my scan, but seeing midwife on thursday for the first time which is exciting!

Take care everyone :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well I said we have been trying just over 2 years, because of laws low count the doctor just said ivf straight away, you could be waiting A year on the Nhs list x
He said as law is young and fit and has the low count we justify for ivf and we're both 26.

Don't know anymore, but will be told end of feb, so unless you find out before I'll let you know what I'm told x

Oh Lola bless, doesn't sound fun but I'd love to be in that situation x
Hopefully ul find out your scan date, bet your excited for that x


----------



## kelsey111

ok hun thanks for that, think ill stop reading stuff on the internet and just wait to see the specialist soon. were waiting for a date .

aww lola sorry ur not having a great time, but im sure it will get better :)

jenn how u doing hun? whens ur scan? xx


----------



## jennievictora

hiya hun its best not to read on to much on net im really good thank my scan is 2nd of feb then get hear beans heart beat on 22nd cant wait for my scan x


----------



## lola_90

I know im sorry, you both want a baby so much and here is me moaning! Sorry!

It really is not a fun time! Have thrown up so much today it is horrible :( Midwife tomorrow though! Only my booking in appointment, but we are looking forward to it. Finally got my letter from the hospital and the scan is booked for tuesday. So I will be at least seven weeks then! My fiance is worried that it is going to be twins! Hopefully we will get to see baby's heart beating :)

Will let you all know how it goes

Take care

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bet it's an amazing feeling to see your baby on screen for the 1st time.
You have lots of things to look forward to .

If you get a scan show us the pictures lola And jenn x


----------



## kelsey111

aww lovely jenn :D how are u coping with being pregnant? xx

thats ok lola we no u dont me it as if u hate it kind of thing, and that u love haeving a babe in side u :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Sorry for the vent the other morning, I was just so annoyed !! But all sorted now and my brother-in-law should be bringing out all 50 items newborn and 0-3m ... can't wait to get them on Monday :)

Sorry to hear about James Kelsey :hugs: try and stay positive until your appointment. It'll happen for you and Hayley soon !!

Sorry to hear you are suffering morning sickness Lola. I had a scan at 7 weeks and bubs looked like a coffee bean, we couldn't see her heartbeat though. 

Not long til both your scans :happydance:

Well I had my check up yesterday, 31w3d. She's still head down but not in my pelvis yet so lots of walking and bouncing on my ball now to get her engaged. Midwife said she'll likely not move as she's been head down for a few weeks now. Her heartbeat was good at 144bpm. My blood pressure is good too. I'm starting to feel it now, tired, hard to move about, aching ... not all the time but more often than not now. It's constantly in the 30's now so the heat is proving hard, but I knew it would be hard. I just try to stay in the aircon. Tonight I have a sore pelvis, hip, and my tummys so hard. I'm still feeling kicks and punches but feeling alot of moving and she shoves her bum out and I can cup it in my hand, I pat it and she moves it haha little madam, you can see my belly move up and down as she moves. She gets her foot stuck in my right rib and that bloody hurts. We're playing a guessing game with family asking them what date they think she'll come and everyones said early. 

I just noticed my ticker says ONE MONTH and 30 days :wacko: 

Do we have plans over the weekend ladies?

xx


----------



## kelsey111

hiya hun nice to hear from u, glad that ur brother in law is bringing all ur stuff over :D 

i reckon u will be 2 days late and bubbs will weigh 7.3

yeah i will try and stay positive hun thanks waiting for the appointment through to see when were going. and see what they say :/

erm im going to take my lil sis grace out and louise my neice over the park prob, louise is very grumpy as she has belly ache alot as she cant poo alot, so docs are trying to get her to go with differant meds ect. she now weighs 10 pound 11 :D and she is 7 weeks old 2day xx


----------



## jennievictora

its really nice. today if i wernt preg was the day of my hospital appointment for further treatment and i was so convinced id be going to it and told i need ivf so to be hear and be pregnant is amazing x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Kelsey my little neice Eliza can't poo either, Shes doing 1 a week and you can see on her little face that her tummy is hurting.

Hey Cheryl, can't believe your so far on in your pregnancy already, it's gone so quick.
I bet to feel your baby kick and move is weird but amazing.
I can't wait to experience that. Not long now at all.

Wow jenn bet your relieved you don't have to go further, I'm still dreading what's to come x

I've just started my period on day 46 and have to have blood taken on cycle day 2 for HIV etc and my doctors haven't any slots for tomorrow, so got to go hospital tomorrow instead.
Wish I could just go to he doctors like I normally do. God knows how long I'll be waiting.

Its my weekend off work so have Friday sat and Sunday off now, so that be lovely.
We may decorate 1 of our spare rooms, just bought new furniture but need to paint 1st, can't decide what colour is best for a spare room x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah i think how lucky iam every day :) had my tea and was sick 3 times after first sickness iv had x


----------



## StephiiBaby

I wanna start buying :( my oh thinks im mental for it tho :'(. Im suffering with a rebound of pnd and buying a few little baby bits would prob make me smile a little x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What's pnd?
Did you not save all your little ones stuff x


----------



## kelsey111

post natel depression hun, 

yeah so may kids cant seem to poo lately its horrible. 

woohoo insuring my car 2day :D 

and finally we had :sex: last night 1st time in 18 days!!! was so good :haha: 
im due on in 6 days :( xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Morning Kelsey.
Hope your good
Bet you'll go driving about straight away!

Is Louise bf? Or bottle?
Eliza is both, breast in the day and 2 bottles in the night and she sleeps right through.
I don't think her mum is eating right but not sure if that causes the constipation, but I thought that bf babies poo easier x

Hospital today to have my blood tests, I haven't a clue where I'm going so asked my MIL to come as my mum is working x


----------



## lola_90

Midwife yesterday went really well, she was lovely so that was good :)

Cheryl, i thought by 7 weeks the heartbeat would be visible. I suppose it just depends, i posted on first tri and some saw it earlier and others later. Will probably be worried if i don't see it! But hopefully all will be well on tuesday! It's good that he is finally seeing sense and bringing all the baby stuff over! That will be exciting when you see them!

Jennie - that is amazing! I bet the relief knowing that you were going to get something done, helped you conceive

Kelsey - yey for getting your car insured today and passing your test! And whoop for bd! 

Hayley - hope hospital goes ok :) just think these are all positive forward steps that will bring you closer to having a baby

hope everyone has a good day

:flower:


----------



## jennievictora

lola i saw my beans heartbeat at 8 weeks 4 days i asked my doctor and she said to me at 6 weeks you just see a heartbeat so you might but dont worry if you dont x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

morning all.

glad your midwife is nice lola, will you have her the whole way through?

had my friend on phone today, as she would either be 20 weeks with the 1st baby she lost in october or 12 weeks with twins she lost in december, i find it hard of what to say, because she falls pregnant so easily, the 1st time she has tried with every pregnancy she falls pregnant and she has a 1 year old, i feel for her with the losses but im in a situation where i havent a clue when ill even have my 1st, and shes moaning to me. i just have to say it wasnt meant to be and think of the baby you have and think of the baby you will have in the future.

jen whats your next thing? wait for your 12 week scan? or do you have things before.

lola whens youe scan?
do you just get an early scan to see how far along you are? 
x


----------



## jennievictora

my next scan which is 2nd of feb n im sooooooo ecited for :yipee::yipee:


----------



## StephiiBaby

mummy.wannabe said:


> What's pnd?
> Did you not save all your little ones stuff x

Post natel depression, and no, i had a terrible birth, ect with lg so thought i wouldnt want another xx


----------



## lola_90

Yeh i am having an emergency dating scan at 8.20 on tuesday morning! So excited! WIll be really nice to know finally when my due date is! As at the moment I am just going from the earliest i could be. But i could be over 11 weeks!

I hope so she was lovely but my doctors surgery has a midwife there but i couldn't get an appointment for ages so they referred me to the midwife at the children's centre. The midwife who i saw said i will have my next appointment at the children's centre then they will book all my appointments in advance with the midwife at the doctors surgery. As the doctor's surgery is only a five minute walk which is much more convenient! So hopefully the one at the doctors surgery will be equally as nice!

She did scare me, asking me about the down's syndrome test etc. But i can opt for a scan at 12 weeks which is nuchal scan, where they measure the area of the back of the neck and get data such as smoking, weight, family history etc to combine my risk along with a blood test. So i think i will do that. Scary to think, but i think it would be good to be prepared. But she assured me that even if i did come up as high risk it wouldn't mean that the baby would have anything wrong. All a bit much to be honest!

That is such a difficult situation about your friend, does she know you are ttc? Don't really know what to suggest. How did the bloods go? 

:flower:


----------



## jennievictora

lola i dont think they will date you that early they didnt at mine il be dated at my 12 week scan x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Blood test went fine, only waited 45 mins which I thought was bad, she's bruised me already tho.

I would have all the tests going coz I would like to know.
I'm sure at your age everything will be fine x


----------



## lola_90

jennievictora said:


> lola i dont think they will date you that early they didnt at mine il be dated at my 12 week scan x

That is what the scan is called on the letter. The midwife said they will be able to tell me roughly how many weeks and days I am. On the letter it says if I am under 11 weeks then I am entitled to another dating scan at around 12 weeks. 

Hayley - sucks about the bruising! I find it really depends on the person's experience, sometimes i bruise really easily but the midwife took four tubes of blood on thursday and you wouldn't be able to tell! i am sure i will be fine, but i will do the test just for reassurance, and it will be nice to see the baby again!

Hope everyone has a good weekend, me and my fiance are off to London for the day. Going to see some friends and do some shopping :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We paid deposit for our new kitchin this morning and bought paint for our spare room, got a nice deep purple for 1 wall and a warm caramel colour for tye rest of the walls, 
been with all the family this afternoon and had lunch,

Got my brother coming round with my neice, she's 4 weeks now it goes so quickly.
My dad haven't seen her much as they live in Nottingham.
I'm going to put up her photo shoot up on Facebook tonight so look out for them if you want to get extra broody haha she's so beautiful, I hope we have cute children.
Eliza looks like my half brother so much x


----------



## jennievictora

hi guys bit of drama last night had 2 drops of blood when iv wiped not had no more since iv been doc n she said it seems like we are ok and iv got have a scan tommrow x


----------



## lola_90

jennievictora said:


> hi guys bit of drama last night had 2 drops of blood when iv wiped not had no more since iv been doc n she said it seems like we are ok and iv got have a scan tommrow x

Hope everything is okay :flower:

It seems that it is quite normal to have a little bleed, was it after you dtd or anything? As sometimes that can irritate the cervix.

Hope everything is okay :hug:

I have my first scan tomorrow and am soo nervous :( eugh


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh Jen bet you were scared but glad you got it checked.
Let us know how you get on.

Lola the scan is going to be fine, you should be excited x

I've got my x ray booked for Wednesday 1st feb so check and see if my tubes are blocked, then hopefully get all results back before my hospital appointment x 
Then hopefully know more about going on the ivf waiting list x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah i was terrifed :( but iv been told itd very common and cos iv had no more n no cramps doc thinkdim ok Nah it wasnt after bd be glad have my scan tommrow x


----------



## kelsey111

aww bless ya hun, glad u have no more blood hun. hope the scan goes well :hugs:

oh hayley let me no how u get on. :flower: 

well :af: came 3 days early for me this time :( pain full as usal... waiting for james's hosp app.

good luck for ur scan lola :flower: xx


----------



## jennievictora

Hi my scan went well the babys fine :D grown loads :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Are you going To put the pictures up Jen?
Bet it looks like a proper baby now.

Kelsey were you told how long it can take? My 1st 1 came through in a few weeks, what was he told was next?
Is he taking any pills yet,
Law does another sample this week as the last 1 was in beginning of september and new sperm is made every 90 day,that's why they don't go on 1 test
James will be asked to do another 1 in a few months to compare.

Are they not sending you for any tests.
Maybe coz your so regular they won't x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Are you going To put the pictures up Jen?
Bet it looks like a proper baby now.

Kelsey were you told how long it can take? My 1st 1 came through in a few weeks, what was he told was next?
Is he taking any pills yet,
Law does another sample this week as the last 1 was in beginning of september and new sperm is made every 90 day,that's why they don't go on 1 test
James will be asked to do another 1 in a few months to compare.

Are they not sending you for any tests.
Maybe coz your so regular they won't x


----------



## jennievictora

I didnt get a pic today cos it was in emergnacy preg unit but i get pic next thursday so will put them up Yea it looks like a baby and looked like it was stretching its legs x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw that's lovely, can't wait to see the change in the baby x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah looks so much bigger cant wait till next scan now cos il get pic and they have a monitor at end of bed so you can see it without having strain your neck lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's good, wondered why they never did that, rather than beside you, can see it up closer tho when beside you x


----------



## kelsey111

Hi, No they didnt say when we would get the app through the doc sent us a letter on the 18th to say he had informed the infertility clinic and to book us an app. so jsut waiting really. 

no his not taking any pills they didnt tell us to. 
Erm they want to get james sorted first or at least see the specialist then they will get me to have bloods taken and scans. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah makes sense, as they know there's something wrong with him, then there could be nothing wrong with you
I wish they had of tested Lawrence 1st and things could have been done quicker x


----------



## lola_90

glad the scan went well jen :)

Had mine this morning! Everything is perfect, saw baby's heartbeating! Best moment of my life, have not stopped smiling since!

Didn't get a picture though, we put £5 in the machine to get the stamp that you have to give to the sonographer, but she said keep it, i wont give you a picture today as it is still so small. I should of insisted but i was so busy smiling!

Will def get one when i have my next scan, will be 12w+6 days then and it is in the beginning of march, feels like ages away!

Oh and am exactly seven weeks :flower:


----------



## jennievictora

yeah sometimes if there to small its hard for them to get a decent pic i cant wait get my pic next week baby looks lot bigger :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw congrats Lola bet it was lovely to see even if it was small.
Did you have a tear?
I think both hubby and I will when we 1st see our baby coz by then it will have taken a few years x


----------



## lola_90

No i really thought i would, but i was just so relieved that the heart was beating. Still hasn't sunk in yet! Don't think it will for a while!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey everyone.
You all ok?

Not been up to much this week, more decorating really and work.

I've lost nearly a stone in 4 weeks!! I'm so pleased with myself, it's been really easy actually.
So hopefully doctor will be pleased with me when I next go back and will have lost more by then x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya im ok thanx iv broke my phone tho :( so borrowing one of my bf while i see if i can get it sorted im 12 weeks today x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh dead not good
What have you done to it?
Scan soon then x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah my scans thursday :) well i had a glass of lemonade by my bed and the cup had a small crack and the cups leaked and got my phone wet :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: iv tried hairdrying it putting it on radiotor and in bowl of rice n still broke hoping my home insurance will cover it[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The hair dryer might have killed it, it gets the connections.
Meant to do the rice 1st and leave on radiator or airing cupboard.
Hopefully ul be able to get it fixed x


----------



## dizzy65

hehe cute! i love baby shopping!


----------



## kelsey111

hey, sorry not been online for a while lap top lead broke 

whats been happerning girls ? xx


----------



## jennievictora

hiya im ok thanx not much going on atm got my scan thursday how it going with you ? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've not been on either, been decorating in all our spare time, I'm knackered!
Lawrence did his sample this morning, so not sure when he will get those results, the doctor said they would email them over.
I've got a hsg tomorrow to x ray my tubes, I'm bit nervous coz a lot of people said they has horrible pains after.

Jen did you have 1? X


----------



## kelsey111

Hey, missed u girlies :) yeah im fine still waiting for a app for ajmes at the hosp :growl: our 2nd house is all going though so thats good. erm yep all ok lol :D

aww bet ur so excited jenn :) 

good luck for 2moz hayley will they tell u there and then if ur tubes are blocked? what happerns if they are? xx


----------



## lola_90

Good luck for tomorrow Hayley :flower:

Hope everything goes ok :)

Jennie - exciting about your scan!


----------



## jennievictora

i cant wait for my scan :D nah hayley they put dye through my tubes when i had my op hope it goes ok for you x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hopefully James appt will come through soon Kelsey!

Thanks all for your good luck wishes.

Yes if they know it's blocked tomorrow they will tell me straight away, they put a catheter up into your cervix, inject the dye wait a while then put you under for the x ray,and watch it to see if the dye spills out of the tubes on both sides.
If they are blocked or 1 is I will have to wait for another appointment to come through to unblock it.
Bit nervous coz never had anything like this so hopefully I'll be ok x
Not going to work till after so got a bit of time to chill in the morning.

Glad the house is coming along Kelsey!
Is it near your house? Will it need anything doing?
Are you putting it onto the rental market straight away? Coz could take awhile and ul have to pay 2 mortgages x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

Got my brother-in-law here so been quite busy (it's been hardwork)

Hayley, take 2 panadol before you go, I did. I only had period like cramps. Wasn't too painful. Good luck :)

Lola, glad you got to see babys heartbeat :)

Had my check up today I'm 33w3d, bubs is 4/5th now :) So she's making progress. Her heartbeat was 148bpm. I had some mucus last night with a streak of brown, mw thinks I'm losing my plug gradually. So advised me to take it easy and keep an eye on it. She als took a urine sample as I've been having pains in the night when I get up to pee. 

My mum and dad surpirsed me on Monday night and told me they booked their flights to come over for Isla's birth :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm sooo happy !! I cried. They'll be here for two week so hope madam comes in their first week. When they leave we have 4 days to ourselves then the in-laws come. Honestly it's made me so happy that they're coming :happydance:

I have my baby shower on Sunday, looking forward to it :) I'm also catching up for morning coffee with two friends tomorrow, ones due 2nd March and the other 24th March, so that'll be nice.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Cheryl 
I knew you'd be ecstatic about that, hope she arrives on time so they get to see her.
Your going to be so tired with all those visitors, just tell them to make themselves at home and look after themselves. They can cook you dinner etc

I bet you will get some lovely stuff at your shower, take lots of photos so we can see. Your pregnancy has gone so quick! I can't believe it!

Bet you can't wait for her to be here now. Take it easy as mw says. When does BIL go home? X

Nervous about today!! I can't help it x


----------



## kelsey111

Hey, good luck, its an hour away from us, - 20 mins from me mums house. it doesnt need a thing doing to it :) such a nice 2 bed flat :) were renting it out through the council so they will get some1 in with in a max of 1 month so wont have to pay the morgage for 2 long :) 

aww thats lovely cherly that ur parents can make it :) u look lovely in ur fb profile pic hun ur glowing..

:friends: xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

How did it go Hayley ? Hopefully not as bad as you thought!! 

I am beyond excited about my mum and dad. Praying madam comes while they're here , but I'd be happy if she came before because atleast they'd get to spend time with her rather than go home and she comes. Come 38 weeks I'll try everything natural hopefully get her ready. My mum and dad will be so good, helping, cleaning, cooking etc it'll he a pleasure to have them here. Hoping his parents will be the same.

I will take lots of pics of Sunday :) baby showers are big here.

BIL goes home Monday and I CANNOT wait !!! He's nearly 21 but has been such hard work, he's basically taken the piss !! We've paid for all his food, he eats CONSTANTLY, so has cost us like $100+ extra a week. He's lazy, leaves glasses on tables, crumbs on the breadboard, pots in the skink, doesn't empty the dishwasher. After dinner will put his plate on the side and lie on the sofa not help tidy up, put things away and clean the table. From day 1 just expected me to do his washing, never even asked. I went through a whole box of washing powder and liquid in one week. He expects us to pay for everything, food out etc. today I told him mw advised I take it easy because of the mucus last night but he just lay there on the sofa while I put a full wash load of his washing out on the line. Used all our internet. And constantly has the aircon on , like now it 11.38pm he's had it on since 10, I turned it off when I came to bed and he turned it back on. It's ducted so blows a little through every vent so our room is freezing !!! I wouldn't mind but it's pigging 16 degrees not 35 or anything. And now the aircon will be on for 7 hours tonight because he won't turn it off ... ARRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sometimes it's nice to have him here when we all have a laugh but Jesus he's f*ing lazy and takes the mick !!!

Thanks Kelsey :) still only gained 10lbs so I'm happy and bubs is growing to the average size at this stage. I still fit in my skinny jeans too lol.

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

family a! james's brother is exactly the same! idiots lol! yeah take laods of pics hun :) 

louise is 8 weeks old 2 day :) its gone so quick

how did it go hayley? xx


----------



## jennievictora

hiya great news that cheryl cant wait for my scan tommrow jeans are tight now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I couldn't eat my breakfast I was so nervous, and my stomach was doing flips but as soon as I got there, the ladies and doctor was so lovely, made me feel at ease, it was slightly uncomfortable but fine, left pressure when she injected the dye but was over in a flash.
Has cramps after for about an hour. But so pleased everything Is fine and no blockages.

Lawrence feels gutted it's just him tho, but has to face the fact and we will get through it.

Next hospital appr is end of feb so will find out what next then x

Young boys are bloody lazy Cheryl! Think there all the same, don't think about anyone else, and expect to be mothered!!
If I have boys I'm teaching them how to do things around the house x

Scan tomorrow Jen, what time? X


----------



## lola_90

Glad everything went well hayley :)

Cheryl that sucks about your brother in law! Bet your glad he's leaving soon! How fantastic that your parents are coming over! Lets hope she arrives on time!

:flower:


----------



## jennievictora

my scans at ten to 3 x


----------



## kelsey111

good luck jenn hope it all goes well. 

oh thats great news Hayley :) do u still not ovulate every month ? 

james feels exactly like ur hubby hun, well atm anyway as i havent been tested. feel so sorry for them both, have the docs said its likely fir his sperm to increase? xx


----------



## jennievictora

thanx il let you know how it goes just had a sausge n egg n mushroom snadwich made for me by bf im stuffed lol


----------



## kelsey111

LOL bless ya cant wait to see pic's :D 

james has his app through 5th march at 10am..

xx


----------



## jennievictora

thats good chick things are moving along fast for you :) il try put a photo up on fb if i can borrow a phone mines stil dead :( x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

5th march! Suppose it's not too far away.
For men it's gutting for them to know its there fault.
Law feels very down at the mo.

I just told him we've come to terms that we will need ivf and we just have to accept it.

I didn't know if I ovulated.
My cycles are still long at 40-45 days but I actually ovulate around day 18, so means I have a long LP.
I just assumed Id ovulate later which I don't.

At least you'll know soon Kelsey.
I think the pills wellman conception will help a little, along with a healthier diet etc but it won't improve enough to not need ivf anymore.

Jenn bet your excited x
It will be a proper little baby x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hayley did you receive them sticks ??? x


----------



## kelsey111

Ah ok hun, well least ur tubes are fine 1 less thing to worry about and to sort out. 

yeah 4 weeks away seems a long time but im just glad we finally have a date. as horrible as it sounds, since ive found out that james has problems we have had sex like 4 times :S i'm not sure y i maybe feel like ive givern up, even tho we dont jsut have sex to make a baby i just cant seem to get in the mood with it :( xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

MissyMoo88 said:


> Hayley did you receive them sticks ??? x

Sorry Cheryl yes I did, I thought I sent you a message on Facebook, must have forgot. Thanks again x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah know exactly what you mean Kelsey, but you have still got a chance that you can fall so you still need to try.
Don't give up Kelsey. Your appointment will be here in no time x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya amazing scan baby moving around so much today couldent do the nuchal fold thing cos baby was in a funny postion she tried moving it but it was just wriggling lol my due date is 10 august :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What's the fold thing Jen?
I bet it was amazing x


----------



## jennievictora

they check the folds of skin at back of neck and it tells them the risk of downs syndrome xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ok didn't realise that, should they have done that today? X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah but bean wasnt in right postion n wouldent move lol doing blood test instead x


----------



## kelsey111

Aww lovely pic hun. :) glad it all went well :friends:
have u started buying anything yet hun? have u got ideas for the nursery? x

yeah i na hun just finding it hard atm :( im sure will get over it, im pretty sure im ovulating atm so prob missed out on this month yet again. x x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You'll come to terms with it Kelsey, you will have to wait and see what doctor says to James coz there can be things done.
Remember men can have a low count for up to 6 months for no reason.
Did James have mumps at all as a child? That can cause sperm problems.
Keep strong!! We will get there and it will be so worth it.

Yes jenn the scan picture is amazing! So much of a change, bet it was lovely seeing him/ her moving all over the place x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Kelsey you must ovulate as your cycles are so good x
So don't worry about that x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah pretty sure i ovulate :) no his never had mumps i dont think. the docs was very saprised that his sperm was so low as his healthy ect. bodies a so bloody weird!! lol

yeah im sure ill get bk into it soon think ill have a red bull b4 bed to night to keeo me awake lol been so tired lately. 

:dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah same as Lawrence, they were very surprised.
But like you said our bodies are weird things we will
Not understand sometimes x


----------



## jennievictora

hey guys sorry late reply been out all day iv got some ideas for nursery i want it pink and princessy for a girl and mayb winnie the pooh for a boy :) i brought some booties and a some vests scratch mitts and a sleep suit today i went shopping and got in sale one maxi dress anthoer dress really pretty a long top which is so pretty and a top that will flow over bump and brown leggings for 60 pound from debneahams :) most of the tops are 38 pound full price and tops where same price soo chuffed with them i love thatpic of bean she took loads cos trying get bean to move and tbh she took some better ones than that one x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah its amazing seeing it move so much was in a mushy mood after lol whats weird was i had feeling bean was on my left side and its ov is on my left side cos when she was scanning me she focoused on that side :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You got some bargains then Jen.
I love a clothes bargain.
Once I've lost more weight and before our holiday I'll buy new clothes.
Can't wait!! X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah it would of cost easily over £100 full price and its red herring so you know its good quality x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah and you have the whole summer to wear it all x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i love the maxi dress its black n purple flowers will look really nice when im showing x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

I keep falling behind, I am terrible ! But Rob has gone home now so I will have more time. 

I dropped him off yesterday at 9.30am, came home and got the house back to normal, did all the cleaning and washing. Couldn't walk after :( hubby has to do the hoovering and mopping now as it really hurts my back but you know when you just want to get it all done. Was in agony last night with my back and was exhausted, I slept for 12 hours last night ... was heaven !!! 

I've seen you've had alot of snow and cold temperatures the last few days? ... I don't miss that lol.

Glad everything's going well with bubs Jennie! Any names picked out?

How are you getting on Lola?

Glad you got the sticks Hayley, I never got a message and totally forgot to be honest. When does your oh have his next sa? I ovulated between CD 18/19 the month before and the month I fell pregnant.

Don't lose hope Kelsey :hugs: Did you say your next appointment was in March?

Well ... we are all ready for little miss Isla now, just waiting on her bedding to come through the post (nearly been 3 weeks now, praying it's not lost :growlmad:) and just need to purchase my breast pump, wash and iron all her clothes. Our hospital bags are 95% packed now. I'm starting raspberry leaf tea on thursday to get my cervix ready and I've read something about inserting EPO over night so need to find out more about that. I know it's not likely but I was born at 36 weeks and I keep thinking if Isla's the same that's only A WEEK AND A HALF :wacko::wacko: If I'm honest I'd be happy if she around after 37/38 weeks.

Hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Cheryl,
Laws had his SA last Tuesday so should be emailed with the results very soon.
I emailed at day 18 last month but now on day 20 and not had my high yet.

Glad your all back to normal now and ready for Isla.
When does your mum and dad come over? X 

How is everyone else.

Nothing really going on at the moment with me, just working really x 
Waiting to see when next hospital appt will be x


----------



## lola_90

Glad everyones well :)

I'm doing alright, just finding it quite hard with my morning sickness and being so hormonal all the time! 

But I have a great book called "your pregnancy day by day" and it has a 3d ultrasounds pictures for each day of my pregnancy, so that makes me smile!

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh Lola I bet it's horrible being sick everyday but it shouldn't be like that all yhd time.

Where you get the book from? Sounds lovely x


----------



## kelsey111

lovely to hear from u cheryl. lovely cot bedding hun. at least u can rest up now and just wait for bubbs to arrive. my sis went 14 days over due then was induced and that was another 2day, dont get to upset if u go over hun there not alot u can do, some people say nothing works to bring on labour other people say a few things do, but she will come when she is ready and she will be worth the wait 

yep 5th of march is our app. slightly worried but glad were going to get something sorted.

yep alot of snow here -2 atm. i love the snow jsut ahte the ice afterwards. 

i soo need a holiday! but got to wait till august co i can only take hols in the holidays. 
:-( 

glad ur doing ok hayley hope u get the results soon xxx

:dust:


----------



## MissyMoo88

My mum and dad arrive on the 11th March, 4 weeks on Sunday :) :) I can't wait !!! Let us know how hubby gets on hun !

They only allow you to go 10 days overdue here so that's ok. But I think she will be early, I'm feeling loads of pressure down below and sometimes feel like she's going to fall out lol. Plus my body is so tired now, I was fine up until 2 and a half weeks ago then it just hit me, tiredness, aching etc.

Sorry to hear you're suffering bad morning sickness Lola, have you tried ginger? Hope it passes soon. I got nausea but found aslong as I ate regulary I felt ok. 

A friend (she's due on the 2nd march) and I went to a breast feeding course today, was a waste of time. Even before today though I wasn't 100% sure I want to breast feed ... Nipples go through me if that makes sense, like I have a phobia. I hate touching my own nipples, I can wash them in the shower but that's about it. Even leaking now grosses me out, I don't know why. And the thought of bubs sukling on makes me feel all funny, and squeezing the milk out of the nippple ... no thank youuu !! I'm going to give it ago though for bubs as I know it's better for her, and I'm secretly hoping it helps me lose some weight. But I'd much rather bottle feed. I'm thinking of introducing a bottle every night (formula or express) as of 3 weeks. 

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

hmm not sure hun totally up to u, i no i wont be breast feeding i just couldnt get my boob out in public with family ect, i see bbos as a sexual thing right or wrongly. god i think my OH would go cray if i hated my nipples being touched! lol 

yeah alot of people bottle feed express or formula through out the night as then hubby can help and with alot of babies they actually sleep better and longer co formula is more filling. 

go ahead and give it a go hun up 2 u, do what u feel is right ovi. 

ahh thats great ur parents will be over in 4 weeks :D xx 


louise is 10 weeks old 2day and just had her injections!! screamed the doc's down bless her, she now weighs 12.2 and finally fits a 0-3 baby vest, - so id make sure u have new born stuff hun. 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all, it's still bloody freezing, was -11 last night!! Horrible, I also love snow but hate when it starts getting icy and slippy.

I will breast feed but will be shy getting boobs out at the beginning but know its best for a baby at the beginning.
You can only try and if you don't like it then it's up to you only if you want to continue.

Kelsey your boobs will still be sore even if you don't breast feed until your milk
Drys up. My friend said Everytime she hears her baby cry her boobs throbbed and also when other peoples babies cried too ha she said it was so weird.

My SIL breast feeds in the day but since birth gave Eliza a carton on milk before bed Nd she slept most the night.
Think it makes sense x


----------



## jennievictora

im going try breast feeding but going use formula as well so the bf can do feeds or if we are out and theres no where to breast feed you can give them a bottle x


----------



## lola_90

mummy.wannabe said:


> Oh Lola I bet it's horrible being sick everyday but it shouldn't be like that all yhd time.
> 
> Where you get the book from? Sounds lovely x

I know! But it is so tiring, literally as soon as I get out of bed, i have to be sick, as i just throw up bile which is painful! Sometimes i can drink a glass of water before hand but don't normally get the chance! Then feel nauseous for the rest of the day, then throw up a few times in the day and then normally before bed and always when i brush my teeth which defeats the purpose!

Sorry if tmi! But it is nice to vent!

Yeh it is the best book! I love reading my others every week to see what's happening. But this one is a lot smaller and i carry it in my bag, and look at it throughout the day, always makes me smile! Got it from amazon second hand but it is in great condition!

heres the link https://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Pregn...0058/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328726885&sr=8-1

Hopefully only a few more weeks left of feeling rubbish, but my midwife said her morning sickness lasted until the third trimester!!!! Which definitely didn't make me feel any better!!!!

Hope your well :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Nothing tmi on here, we will all have to go through it.
I hope you don't have it all the way through.
How many weeks are you now? X


----------



## lola_90

Cheryl - yeh the smell of ginger makes me feel worse!

I am definitely going to exclusively breast feed. I won't introduce a bottle though as it can cause nipple confusion and can mess up with your supply. For me i have to commit to one. I think if i gave the baby a bottle then it would be easier to stop breastfeeding. I would be shy of doing it in public, but you can buy great nursing covers or express beforehand. That is what I will be doing so my fiance can help with feeds etc. 

:flower:


----------



## lola_90

mummy.wannabe said:


> Nothing tmi on here, we will all have to go through it.
> I hope you don't have it all the way through.
> How many weeks are you now? X


:) Am nine weeks and one day :happydance: can't believe that next week I will be a quarter of the way through my pregnancy!

Have my next scan on the 5th of March which is the dating and nuchal scan, so am looking forward to that.

My midwife is going to try and get me another scan for next week though as I have been having loads of severe cramps. She said it's probably fine, but better to get checked out just in case. So fingers crossed all is well!

Soo worried about having a miscarriage, but I am still having strong symptoms so don't want to lose hope. Just hear so many stories especially here.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Don't worry about that lola just think good thoughts.
Don't stress yourself.
Wow nearly 10 weeks already! 
Hope you can have another scan so you can see baby twice.

Have you told many people yet? X


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i no that my boobs will be sore hun, i just would prefure to bottle feed, people all have diff opions , like the placenta that has so much good ness in and if its not cut for a few hours all that good ness goes bk into the baby but no1 ever really says about that, 
i dont see the point in breast feeding if ur just going to cover the baby up with a muslin square like i see alot of mums do , i dont see that as connecting with ur baby. :wacko: 

anywayy... not long till our hosp app. just want to no what there going to do/say now! 

xxx


----------



## lola_90

mummy.wannabe said:


> Don't worry about that lola just think good thoughts.
> Don't stress yourself.
> Wow nearly 10 weeks already!
> Hope you can have another scan so you can see baby twice.
> 
> Have you told many people yet? X

Yeh am trying to be more positive. I have another scan on tuesday which is valentines day :happydance: I will be exactly ten weeks! Can't wait to see baby again!

Have told a few people, just my really close friends. My fiance has told a lot of people though! Still havn't told any of my family yet, will do that after my 12 week scan. 

:flower: x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea I think everyone has the right to do what they want.

Think covering up whilst breast feeding is a privacy thing from other people, as some people don't like to see it or don't know where to look.
But the baby can feel mums or dads hearts beating whether you breast or bottle, it's how you hold them. I think you can connect with your baby whether you breast or bottle too.

Not long til your appointment Kelsey. I'm hoping to get ours through before end of feb x


----------



## lola_90

kelsey111 said:


> yeah i no that my boobs will be sore hun, i just would prefure to bottle feed, people all have diff opions , like the placenta that has so much good ness in and if its not cut for a few hours all that good ness goes bk into the baby but no1 ever really says about that,
> i dont see the point in breast feeding if ur just going to cover the baby up with a muslin square like i see alot of mums do , i dont see that as connecting with ur baby. :wacko:
> 
> anywayy... not long till our hosp app. just want to no what there going to do/say now!
> 
> xxx

I know. Everyone is different and some choose to formula feed. Most woman will use a muslin or a cover if they are in public or have people over, a lot more discreet that just have your whole breast out! I think one of the main reasons for me to breast feed isn't because of connecting with the baby (obv that would happen though even if ff) but because it is better for them and their immune system and helps you to shift the pounds! Burns around 500cals a day! :thumbup:

But i might have problems breast feeding and have to formula feed, so am open to that but definitely want to give breast feeding a good go. 

Hope hospital appointment goes well :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That will be a lovely valentines day Lola.

I will tell my family as soon as I find out as they know the journey were going through so they would want to know, and I will tell people at work and close friends.
I'm not superstitious so I believe if things are going to happen they will happen.

Yea I'm hoping by breast feeding it will help me loose weight but then you have to eat more to produce the milk but healthy stuff I suppose.

My sis in law that's just had Eliza is breast feeding but she eats crap and doesn't eat a lot and her milk is starting to dry up, Eliza is 6 weeks now! So it doesn't take long to dry up Kelsey but also shows for people who want to bf that you need to eat properly x

I go on a babybump app on my phone and I can't stop looking at the baby names part, love thinking about names we like.
Law normally won't talk about it but I said it makes me happy to talk about it.

Want to honour family names, but hard to decide, as you don't want to use them all incase you had 2 of the same sex for example.


----------



## jennievictora

how is everyone cant wait till i hear beans heartbeat next week :D


----------



## MissyMoo88

Bet you're so excited Jennie !

Let us know how you get on Lola, I had cramps through to about 19 weeks I think it was. 

I ended up in hospital yesterday with contractions. Early hours of the morning I was vomiting for 3 hours on and off, high temperature, shaking, I had some fluid loss too. I couldn't even keep water down :( at 1pm I started to have contractions for about half an hour, I had 9 ... they say with Braxton Hicks you should have no more than 4 in an hour. So I rang the midwife and she told me to take my hospital bags and go in. They hooked me up to a monitor for over an hour, bubs heartbeat was strong and she was moving, they saw my tummy tightening but it wasn't painful like at home (sods law hey) They I had to have a spectrum examination and have some swabs, my cervix is still high and one of the swabs was ok . I get the rest back on wednesday. They think with vomiting I irritaed baby and my uterus that's what caused my contractions. So was told strictly to rest and take it easy. 

12.40am here waiting to skype my mum and dad as they've had an offer on their house, and if all goes well they'll be moving here as soon as it's sold :) So april/may :) I trhought they wouldn't come here in 4 weeks but mum said they are :) yayyy!

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

wow sounds like you had an eventfull night cheryl hope you get good news about the house i cannot wait to hear the heartbeat i just worry incase they cant find it prob daft but i guess worryin is normal x


----------



## lola_90

Cheryl - glad your feeling better :flower:

I know pains are normal, but sometimes they come and go and they are agonising, i screamed the other day, it was so sharp and intense. Midwife said it's probably just my abdominal muscles relaxing and stretching.

Gosh i am so paranoid! Hopefully appointment will go well tomorrow!


----------



## MissyMoo88

Worry is part and parcel I think ... And the further along you get the more you worry I think!!! And I'm guessing it won't stop when they're here lol. But it's natural.

How did you get on Lola?

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

FFS 5 days early and im spotting :'( my week is just getting shitter and shitter 

sorry fed up as u can tell!


----------



## MissyMoo88

:hugs: Kelsey xx


----------



## lola_90

Aww Kelsey, sending you big hugs!

Thanks for asking Cheryl, scan went brilliantly! So happy, was so nervous though, but everything looks great. Have been put back two days, then got emotional thinking baby wasn't growing properly but they said its completely normal as my first scan was really early on and it will be more accurate now, so am 9weeks and 5days.

I thought that i would be less worried, but nope! Saw the doctor after my scan as was the early pregnancy unit. She said my pains were completely normal and everything looks great. I asked her about risk of miscarriage, and what are the chances etc. She said its still really high until 12 weeks, even though i thought it was like 2%. So confused, the chat with her made me feel worse!

Will attach a pic later, fiance has just come back with a massive twix and passionfruit juice, want to eat that first!

Also super nervous as still havn't told me parents. Don't think they will be happy about it as i am still really young and at uni. But my dad and brothers are away skiing at the moment, so my mum wants me to come down on friday and she is taking the day off so we can do something. Don't really spend much time with her so am going down on thursday evening, and plan on telling her then. Am so nervous, really don't know what to say!

Hope everyone is doing good, and having a lovely Valentine's day! :flower:


----------



## jennievictora

aww kelsey im sorry :( x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey all, im lagging behind this week. 

cheryl glad everything is ok but bet you feel better to go into hospital to check everything is ok. saw the pictures of islas clothes, its lovely to see them all like that, bet you got extra excited seeing them all.
glad mum and dad got the house sold bet they were pleased, and they still coming over to see isla, is wonderful.

lola glad your scan went well, its a nice thing to be able to tell your mum on her own, so you can let her deal with it before you tell the rest of the family. 
how old are you again?
you will just have to be up front and tell her straight.
do abit of catching up 1st and then say you have something to tell her. she may be shocked at 1st but will soon deak with it.
do they get on with your other half? 

kelsey love, i always know exactly how you feel, but soon you will know whats going on with james and hopefully that will make you feel better, its hard at 1st to be told but after a while it does sink in what will or could happen.

jenn, how you feeling? have you told everyone know? whats the next thing with you x

nothing much going on with me really, stil havent had an email from the doctors so see whats lawrences last test results were, he keeps forgeting to ring too.
still waiting for hospital appointment to come through soon, hopefully wont be long now, really looking forward to this one. 
Ive lost 1 stone now and finding it a bit harder as im wanting more treats, but people are noticing it, in my face and belly area, also my back yuk ha but yes need to lose another stone and a half to be what i was when got married. 
doctor will be pleased with me anyway x


----------



## lola_90

mummy.wannabe said:


> hey all, im lagging behind this week.
> 
> cheryl glad everything is ok but bet you feel better to go into hospital to check everything is ok. saw the pictures of islas clothes, its lovely to see them all like that, bet you got extra excited seeing them all.
> glad mum and dad got the house sold bet they were pleased, and they still coming over to see isla, is wonderful.
> 
> lola glad your scan went well, its a nice thing to be able to tell your mum on her own, so you can let her deal with it before you tell the rest of the family.
> how old are you again?
> you will just have to be up front and tell her straight.
> do abit of catching up 1st and then say you have something to tell her. she may be shocked at 1st but will soon deak with it.
> do they get on with your other half?
> 
> kelsey love, i always know exactly how you feel, but soon you will know whats going on with james and hopefully that will make you feel better, its hard at 1st to be told but after a while it does sink in what will or could happen.
> 
> jenn, how you feeling? have you told everyone know? whats the next thing with you x
> 
> nothing much going on with me really, stil havent had an email from the doctors so see whats lawrences last test results were, he keeps forgeting to ring too.
> still waiting for hospital appointment to come through soon, hopefully wont be long now, really looking forward to this one.
> Ive lost 1 stone now and finding it a bit harder as im wanting more treats, but people are noticing it, in my face and belly area, also my back yuk ha but yes need to lose another stone and a half to be what i was when got married.
> doctor will be pleased with me anyway x

Thanks hun, im 21, will be 22 when baby arrives. Yeh they get on with him really well and my brothers love him, so that's all good!

Yeh am going round thursday evening and then we are going out for dinner, so will offer to drive so she can have some wine! Will tell her when we get back after dinner.

We are going to ikea on friday though so excited! as my mum has just bought a flat in london so we are going to have a look for some furniture, so might have a look at the baby stuff! It looks good online and is a hell of a lot cheaper than mamas and papas and mothercare!

Well done on loosing weight hun thats fab!

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Will you be able to go a the time without telling her, If that was me it would be going round and round in my head, of how to come out with it.

It's good they all get on with each other as if they didn't it would be another story with your family accepting the fact your pregnant x
Hope all goes well anyway, you will feel so much better once you've told them x

I love ikea, it's not made to last but it's good stuff, we got quite a bit when we moved in x


----------



## lola_90

Yeh i have seen her since i knew i was pregnant, and speak to her on the phone weekly and havn't blurted it out yet!

Thanks i know, just want to get it over with!

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Heard on daybreak this morning kels that Romford is the luckiest place! The most people to have ever won the lotto have been from there.
Get buying!! haha 

Morning all x


----------



## jennievictora

morning im fine thanx the next thing for me is hearing the heartbeat which is next wed :) and then my 20 week scan on 22nd march which seems ages n ages away lol


----------



## kelsey111

oh wow ill get buying loads lol 

im ok better 2day,

wont be on here so much just getting annoyed with ttc atm 

hugs to u all xx


----------



## jennievictora

hope your ok if you want to talk send me a mesg on fb :) x


----------



## lukasandy

wow that's cute!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh Kelsey sorry you feel like that, same as what jenn said, if you want to chat rant we can do on fb.
Really hope your ok x


----------



## lola_90

Hope your ok Kelsey, you will have a baby hun, never give up :flower:

We are all here for you to vent as much as you want, take care :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

How are we all?

Hope you're ok Kelsey :hugs: keep strong my lovely, it'll happen. And each appointment you're a step closer.

Lola have you told your parents yet? How did it go?

Did you get the email you were waiting on Hayley?

When is it you hear bubs heartbeat Jennie? Have you heard it before?

Well I have 28 days til Isla's due date ... 36 weeks today (Sunday) I came at 36 weeks but no sign of Isla so she's not like her mummy lol. I'll be happy if she comes this time next week :) 37 weeks. I'm getting impatient now and reallyyyyyyy want cuddles. We're all ready for her now, I just need to iron all her clothes tomorrow and clean the car :growlmad: hate cleaning the car lol. I've had alot of pressure in my pelvis today, so hoping the hours walk yesterday has helped madam move further down! 

3 weeks today and my mum and dad will be here :happydance::happydance:

To be honest I'm dreading these next 3 weeks, I know I should be relaxing and enjoying the peace these last few weeks but I am soooo bored, lol. 

Hope you enjoyed the weekend xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Cheryl 

Still not had email yet. Still waiting on letter for next appointment to come through.

I'm finding everything hard to deal with, get emotional at everything at the mo, hubby can't stop saying sorry and it's his fault. Which isn't helping but he feels so guilty.
I'm struggling with the wait now, thinking if we get told told how long ivf will take is going to kill me.

Bet you are getting impatient, there must be so much build up and you just want to see her.

Wow 3 weeks for your mum and dad, how long they staying?

I think she will be a little early For you. Fingers crossed x


----------



## jennievictora

you must be dying to meet her hun i cant wait meet bean and iv got ages yet lol keep us updated chick :) hayley hugs your on the right track keep positive x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks I know I'm on the right track but it's doesn't stop it being frustrating.
Just hope we meet the right criteria when we go back to hospital.
I've had a very emotional day and had a very anxious feeling in my tum allday, not sure what that is, might be stress, see how I feel tommorow x


----------



## lola_90

Hey everyone :)

Cheryl, you will meet your little girl so soon, that's fantastic about your parents coming out so soon!

Hayley, hope your ok, don't stress yourself out hun :flower:

Kelsey - hope your feeling more positive about ttc

Jennie - That's great your going to hear the heartbeat soon, i am so tempted to buy a doppler but know i would probably scare myself if i couldn't find the heartbeat!

Yeh I told my mum first and she was just really shocked, and my dad was just really disappointed with me as i am still at uni etc. Spent the whole weekend in tears and feel rubbish to be honest! But i know they will come round eventually, it will just take a while! Eugh don't even want to think about it, as it has stressed me out so much. But I am glad they know now, just got the rest of the family and my brothers to tell, but don't think I will do that until after my 20 week scan.

Hope everyone has a good week :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i forgot about you teling your mum and dad. Bet your glad yuove done it now. my hubbys sister fell pregnant at 18 and his mum and dad were so upset for along time but they eventually came round and as soon as the baby is born they loved him so much, babies bring family together believe me, my neice certainly has in our family.

your parents will come round, prove you can stay ay uni and still get your degree.
what are you studying?

ive stll got the anxious feeling in my tum, its annoying now but hopefully it will be by tomorrow x


----------



## lola_90

Thanks I know hun, I feel a lot older than 21 though! My mum was the same age when she had me as well!

Yeh I worked so hard to get to university, definitely not going to quit, but am taking next year out as due sept 13th and start back at uni on the 29th so don't think that will happen! Especially if i go overdue!

I am studying primary education so going to be a teacher and specialising in early years 3-7, am on placement at the moment and it is so knackering - 12 hour days are not fun!!! So emotional at the moment so i hope i don't blub in school tomorrow!

I don't really feel much better. If i'm honest, i feel worse. I feel like i have really disappointed them and let them down. It's horrible :( It feels so much more real now!

Can't believe I am 1/4 of the way through my pregnancy already!


----------



## jennievictora

yeah iam tempted with a doppler but i dont want to panic if i cant find heatbeat x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww Hayley, I know it's frustrating but try and keep positive :hugs:

Lola, try not to stress with your parents, it's not good for you or bubs. Your parents will come round! Do they have any grandchildren already?

I wanted a doppler but hubby wouldn't let me, said I'd be on it all day, everyday lol and if I couldn't find the heartbeat I'd just stress myself out which is true. A few times it's takeen a few seconds for the midwifes to find her heartbeat and I've worried then so I feel better for not having one. 

I woke up at 5am with dull backache and hip pain, as you know I've had ligament problems since 13 weeks but it's only usually when I strain myself but yesterday and today they've been very painful. I've red up that dull backache could be pre labour ... I hope so ! But my friend has been in pre labour for a week and a half now ... Oohhh she's just this very second text me, she's just lost her mucus plug. She's 38w3d, ooo I hope this is it I want cuddles with her little boy lol. Anyways, I went for an hours walk today and spent about 2 hours sat on my ball. I did all Isla's ironing today so now just the car to do Wednesday and we are ready :happydance:

Ooo and my parents will be here for 2 weeks then 4 days later hubbys mum and dad arrive for 19 days. But then my parents and brother will be back a few weeks later for good :happydance::happydance:

Any plans for the week ladies? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hopefully ul start off soon Cheryl. Bet it's a lovely but scary feeling.
Are you worried about the pain?
You decided what pain relief you will have?

Hubby rang doctors and they said it was still very low and to come to see his doctor.
He hasn't told his doctor about it all yes as he was referred by my doctor for the SA.

So it will still be ivf and just waiting for hospital appt.
Ive been fine today so all the crying is out ha


----------



## MissyMoo88

Erm, I've not really give the pain much thought. Because I don't know what's coming I think it's best not to put too much thought into it and stress myself out. I really want a water birth but on the labour ward there's only 3 rooms with baths and only 3 accredited midwives to do water births so it all depends on that I guess. But if I am in too much pain I'll have an epidural, I'll prob opt for one if I can't have a water birth. I'm going to try and stay at home as long as possible though. And if me and bubs are ok I don' want to do the 48hours in hospital after the birth, I want to come home and get settled etc.

Awww sorry that his SA was low again hun. Has he booked in to see his doctor? Do you not know when your next appointment is? Is it 100% you'll have to do IVF?

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The only thing is if you have an epidural you'll have to wait til it wears off and your checked and discharged.
Also depends when you give birth. If its early in the day you have a good chance of getting out that evening.
Hope your not in long.
I wouldn't want to be in hospital long.

Yes law has got a doctors appt next week. Still haven't had a letter from hospital yet.
I think it will defo be ivf as don't see what else can be done x


----------



## jennievictora

heard beans heartbeat today so amazing the midwife picked it up as soon as she put the thing on my stomach :cloud9: and heard the baby move x:cloud9:


----------



## starryeyes

Aww, i love looking at all the tiny baby clothes in shops :)


----------



## kelsey111

Sorry to hear ur hubbys sperm test isnt any better hayley :( :hugs: here if u need to talk.

well just come off my period so on to month 20 :( 5th march got hosp app. i feel like that day is going to maybe change the rest of our lives, you no if they say ivf or try james on differant things, tbh im 20 next month and i always thought i would of had 1 child by now and poss be pregnant with our second! oh how things change a! :'(

in the uk they like u to stay in for 24 hours really, but ovi up to the person having the baby ,

good luck with the birth cheryl cant wait to see pics and hear all about it :happydance:

aww jenn that must be amazing! so happy for u


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've had a bit of an emotional week, if it's quiet at work I think about it more and get upset.
Seeing my hubby with her neice and nephews upset me last night, I've cried at night until my eyes are so sore I fall asleep. I've been like it now since sat morning , and feeling very depressed!
I hate it! I don't know what to do with myself. 
Law feels so bad that it's him. And my crying is upsetting him. But I just can't help it. Feel very sad.
We're month 19 Kelsey and its depressing to say the least.
Reading on forums upsets me but I can't stop reading them if you know what I mean.
Hopefully it's just a little blip and I'll be ok soon.
The not knowing what next is killing me.
Some doctors will make him have further tests and others will say start ivf ASAP. Just depends who we get.
Hope yours goes ok Kelsey. Just prepare yourself. We were upset because we were told in the doctors office and was such a shock. But you've heard it now so can prepare yourself.

Still waiting on hospital appt! Getting annoyed x

Sorry for the negative post everyone x


----------



## jennievictora

aww thank you when you hear the babys heart beat and see your scans it makes it soo worth the wait its incredible x


----------



## kelsey111

Aww hun, dont u worry about a sad post hun were all here for u, i felt just like u the week we got news about james it took me a while to gget my head around it, i still havent really, but just got to think that as soon as u get on that ivf waiting list the bit further u are to getting a baby, on a positive ish note, you will have time to sort ur house out get it all ready for a baby, save for everything you've always wanted for bubbs, maybe have a holday. i no its so hard to think of any positve and i really have bad days were i cant think of anything positive but just try i spose. :hugs: 

:dust: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks Kelsey.
I had a bad time when we were 1st told and I chilled out abit, it's just this week I've gone right back down.
Had a big cry at work this morning which I had doing but couldn't stop myself. My workies are really great and help me through anything. 

It's still the not knowing that's killing me. If they tell us we have to have more tests which will take another 6 months I'll be devastated. 
I just want to get on the list! And hope you get things sorted too Kelsey x
We will both get there! X


----------



## kelsey111

yes hun we will it maybe slowly but shorly  

i havent let james see me cry at all, i just feel bad for him to see me cry. 

louise is coming up to 12 weeks old 2day she is growing up so fast she can now hold a rattle and shake it and she smiles ect, its so cute. Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I wish I hadn't let law see me crying, but I think it's good he knows how I'm feeling so we can deal with it together. Rather than bottle it all up. 

It's crazy how they grow so quickly. 
Eliza is nearly 8 weeks old I think now. Smiling so much. She is a daddys girl. She follows my brothers voice everywhere, she's sl gorgeous.
Tho when I see her, I'm reminded of what I want so much x


----------



## kelsey111

Me to hun i hold her and think i so want this, esp when james holds her and she loves him it makes my heart melt. 

jenn are u showing yet? how are u finding being pregnant? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I know what we mean. I see the way Lawrence looks at her and it's amazing to see, and you can picture them eith your own baby.he is so great with his sisters kids too. I know he will be such a great dad. 1 day x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya im showing a tiny bit my bumps fairly small but getting bigger lol i love being preg had bad heartburn last night tho which is norm in pregnancy how are you getting on hope your ok x


----------



## MissyMoo88

:hugs: - Hayley & Kelsey

I really hope you both get your BFP's soon !!! I know now it seems so far away now but when it happens you'll forget about the lengthy journey and trust me it'll all be worth it :flower: I had my own long ass journey so I know how it feels.

Wait until you hit 30+ weeks Jennie, then you'll know about a bump lol. From 12 weeks I was like look my tummys huge ... erm well now it really is HUGE :haha: I have difficulty getting in and out the car, getting up from lying down, having sex, hoovering, even washing pots in the sink! But you gotta love it :cloud9:

How are you Lola?

Well ladies it's early hours Sunday morning here so I am officially FULL TERM :happydance::cloud9::thumbup: So happy ! Never thought I'd make it to week 12 never mind 37 weeks. Come onnnnnn baby Isla, you cane come anytime now (except today as daddy is playing in a golf tournement lol).

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends.

xx


----------



## jennievictora

lol i honestly cant wait to have a massive bump midwife said il feel kicks any day now :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks Cheryl. I know you when through a lot as did Jen, and that's why I'm happy for you both. It wasnt a walk in the park for either of you. It does give me hope, but it's just the ivf, I can't control it, I can't take pills to help us, just feel I'm constantly waiting for hospitals now.
Still waiting for appt to come through.
I've stopped being so emotional which is good. But I wasn't feeling well at all last night and now have tonsillitis.
I had glandular fever 4 years ago and my tonsils have never gone down. I'm used to it now, but Everytime hubby gets a cold my tonsils swell up even more, had to work today, and was in so much pain, couldn't swallow so couldn't eat or hardly drink. So wanted to come home, but as I'm assistant manager no one would be able to cover me. Then my back has been playing up and just not been well at all today! 

I can't wait to have a bump! I'm going to treasure it and show it off it tight tops.
My friend covered up so no one ever got to see hers, she hated the thought of someone touching it.
I won't care. I'll like people taking an interest, think it will make me feel good.

Wow full term, it's do crazy how quickly it goes by.
She will be here in no time at all, can't wait to see pictures of her x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Kelsey hav you told both sets of parents yours and James's situation?
I had told my mum 1st after a year of trying, and law only just told his family before Christmas, but it feels better that everyone knows now x


----------



## kelsey111

aww jen thats lovely will need a pic of ur lovely bump soon :)

wow 37 weeks thats great hun! cant wait to see pic's aswell :) 

hayley - my mum no's duno if she has told me dad or not lol . and james's dad no's ( we dont speak to his mum ) they all new we were trying from 1 month in i think. 

just went and brought me neice a new pram 2day, its like the i candy 1 but this is fisher price and i loveee it!, its a cheaper version of the bugaboo its so light and east to push i think i will deffo be getting one of them :) prob change my mind later but thats the 1 atm :haha: 

im doing good 9 days till out app at the hosp! :) 
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That 9 days will fly Kelsey.

How comes Louise needed a new pram, did she not like the other 1 x


----------



## kelsey111

the silver cross 3d is what she had but louise is quite long and out growing the pram bit, and my sis hayley didnt want to put her it the buggy bit that faces the other way she still wants to see her as she is still little, so this one she can be forward facing or the other way untill she is about 2!! 

lol im really missing her 2nite lol sounds weird but ive had such a lovely day with her she holds her head up gives kisses and smiles all day and im feeling missing it :( lol 


yeah hopefully hun ive got loads to do this week so im sure it will.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw that's lovely, did she spend the weekend with you or was that last weekend. Think it's lovely you'll be so close x


----------



## kelsey111

that was last weekend she was here and she was a lil gem slept 8.30pm - 7.30am
the dogs loved her kept pulling her socks off tho! lol 
it was lovely having her and my 2 sisters over. except i coulght there colds lol. 

yeah i hope we are close. :) xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha the dogs with the socks! That's cute!
I'd love to spend the day with Eliza but my brothers gf is a bit over protective, and I feel like she's watching what I'm doing when I've got her. Don't like that. She doesn't trust anyone. I think she's selfish. They live with her mum and sister so all her family get to see Eliza everyday, I'd love that, she's growing so quick x


----------



## kelsey111

Yeah I think so people are a bit like that Hun my sis in law is like that with me! Hope I'm not like that prob won't be lol. I no I will deffo be a mum that won't want to leave my baby for hours I'd miss her or him way to much. X

Cheryl are u ok just see ur fb post ?! Xx


----------



## jennievictora

i will do some bump pics soon should have my phone sorted soon :D i saw the pram kelsey its really nice iv no idea what pram to go for we like the silvercross but heard a lot of peoples babies out grow them fast x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hayley you're bound to be emotional hun, and I'm sure everybody around you understands!! I hope you get your appointment through soon ... the NHS is a joke with taking time with appointments. Even after 2 years I was still not given clomid. 8 weeks from our first appointment we were given Clomid here, not that we needed it but still. Always here if you need to talk !

Kelsey, the pram looks lovely and Louise seems happy in it :) We have the bugaboo and you're right they are so light and easy to push ... I love it !!!

Jennie, I thought you already have a pram at your mums? Take your time choosing a pram because it's one of the biggest things you'll buy. We bought the bugaboo which is expensive but I don't plan on buying another not even for future babies. My best friend has had about 5 I think ! Oohhh and I felt bubs flutters at 17 weeks, by 21 weeks I could feel her move and kick, 26 weeks hubby left her for the first time <3 it's so amazing. Now she is so strong she hurts, I always get her bum sticking out lol. The past week hubbys been talking to her and he rests the side of his face on my belly and she kicks him :) must like the sound of his voice being so close, she likes the shower too, pushes against my belly when the water falls on it. And she has hiccups LOADS lol, I don't like them as she has started to engage I can feel them down there, and they last about 20 minutes, you can see my belly jump up and down lol. She's lay on my right as we speak with her bum shoved out, little monkey.

Oh and Kelsey I'm ok, we had a mouse in the house ! They're building more houses on the estate so disturbing teh ground and mice. They are DISGUSTING things. But we found it dead in a trap this afternoon ... well hubby did. So hopefully there's no more. EEEEKKKKKKKKKKK think we just heard another trap ... PLEASE NO ! Hubbys gone to investigate. Phewwww no it's not. They make me shake like a leaf :(

Well gonna go and spend the evening with my man, he's just come home from his golf tournement and a meal and drinks with the lads.

Enjoy your Sunday ladies xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've taken my 1st sick day in 10 years, I'm really struggling with tonsillitis. I'm
Waiting on out of hours doctors to ring me, to get antibiotics x
I can't swallow, can't eat or hardly drink, so feeling very weak, can hardly lift my head.


----------



## MissyMoo88

:hugs: hope you're better soon lovely !! Get lots of rest! Can you not get them removed?

I suffered with tonsillitis alot when I was young, atleast twice a month then I got glandular fever so they removed them. I always found chewing gum helped because it kept my throat moist.

Well I'm lay here after DTD with the a pillow under my hips allowing his you know what to soak :blush: The prostaglandins in sperm help ripen the cervix ... I think that's right :shrug: I have my check up on Wednesday so hoping we've made progress xx


----------



## kelsey111

Oh I didn't no that about sperm lol hope it works Hun. A lot of woman loose there sex drive whilst being pregnant and ESP after birth how have u been finding it?
We haven't done it a lot tbh need to get bk into it! Lol 
I hate mice aswell yuk! 

Aww sorry to hear ur so unwell Hayley I was the same last week I no how u feel. 

Yeah jenn alot of babies grow out if the silver cross Louise's new one will last years.

I'm sitting in the garden watching james clean his motorbike lol it's such a lovely day :) xx


----------



## jennievictora

yeah we do but we said we are going get a new one for baba cause its our first baby and i just want to go and pick it etc i really like the silver cross prams but im put of by babies out growing them so fast cos there not cheap x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Kelsey I lost my sex drive pretty much as soon as I fell pregnant, was once a week. Was just too tired really. Then as of 32 weeks I gave up and just let hubby erm do it from behind lol so he gets his pleasure. TMI I know but doggy just doesn't do it for me ! I'm gutted because I REALLY miss him and being so close but any other position is just too hard work with a big bump and my ligaments are a HUGE problem no matter what position, they hurt that much I cry and hubby sometimes feels awkward thinking he's hurting her, I reassure him he's not though. So roll on 6 weeks after birth ... If I can wait that long lol!

Hope you're enjoying your Sunday! Your cakes look so yummy !! It's 1am here and just about to go to sleep, my mum and my brother have just upset me alOt over my brother being a dick and saying something he shouldn't even though it was a joke. Reduced me to tears so I'm upset, annoyed and sad so off to sleep.

Night girls xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I can ask to have them removed apartently, I got penicillin. So hopefully feel better soon.
I've not got much of a sex drive at the mo. 

Can't wait to feel a baby inside me. It all sounds amazing.

Oh what did your brother say x


----------



## kelsey111

we just :sex: :haha: 

glad u got some meds hun hope u feel better soon. :)

yeah i would want a new one for my 1st born i think aswell jenn, well new pram for every baby prob.. deffo go have a look at a load see how it is to push how heavy it is ect. im sure u will find a lovely one. ive put my sis pram up for sale on here, she does love it just they are quite small. 

thanks cheryl been baking a lot lately, duno y :haha: oh yeah i couldnt imagine having sex with a massive bump i think doggie would only be possible lol 

aww hun prob just ur emotions u no what boys/men are like there always saying stupid things, have a good night sleep. :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

well i went in 2 mothercare for browse ended up playing with the prams lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What prams did you like x


----------



## jennievictora

i like a few of them theres one the oyster i really like but to fold it you have to remove the carrycot and fold it and when im on my own going be a faff im going write a list of what i want big shopping basket big carrycot that baby wont outgrow in five mins easy to collaspse and comfy for bean x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm still really set on the pram I want and it does say birth to 5, I won't be buying a buggy coz I hate the look of them, I know there light and easy but I'm really not keen.
I want the quinny buzz x

I'm still off work, think I had a 48 hour bug too so feel better but my throat is still very swollen but think I'll go back to work tomorrow, then only work 2 days and it's my 3 days off so that should be nice x


----------



## jennievictora

just been lookin online i want one with a proper carrycot just seen a nice maxi cosi one you buy the carrycot sepratley but its not to expesive and you get the car seat might have a look at one when i go shopping x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah the quinny has a carrycot a toddler seat and fits the car seat too, i just love it x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah my cousin had a quinny was really nice but her daughter wouldent sleep in it lol hope you feel better soon x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm sure that's different for every baby tho, you just won't be able to tell until baby goes in it x


----------



## jennievictora

exactly was lovleey pram she ended up selling it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Morning all.

I'm a lot better but not 100% going to try going into work this morning and hopefully I'll be able to cope. Only have to work 2 days before my 3 days off anyway.
Law had the results back again can't remember if I said, and it's exactly the same. Very low count of 1 mill but normal everything else, so hopefully get hospital appt soon x
Everyone ok?


----------



## kelsey111

Sorry to hear his count isn't any better does he just have low sperm count or bad mobility aswell? 

Glad to hear ur doing better hun.  

I'm ok can't wait for app on Monday scared but want to no what our next step is. Will see  

How's every1 else ?! Xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Glad you're feeling better hayley, don't push yourself too hard you'll make yourself sick again :(

Kelsey you're quite the little chief hey ? Lol , your cakes look amazing !

10.45pm here, just about to go to sleep as only slept for 3 hours last night. Not slept well all week have alot of stress at the mo :( anywayssss I've had bad backache for two days now were I find it difficult to walk, get up, turn in bed etc and this morning started with cramps and alot of pressure down low, and Braxton hicks ... Had my check up this morning and midwife said bubs is well in my pelvis :) making her 3/5, she said all these pains are good signs. I have strep b so as soon as my waters break I have to go to hospital and have antibiotics through iv so bubs does t get it as lots of complications and even life threatening if bubs gets it. It's quite common in pregnancy, I've suffered from it for about 3 years on and off though. My next appointment is on the 14th, 4 days before my due date, if bubs hadn't come the midwife said she'll do me a stretch and sweep , if that doesn't work I'm booked in again for the 20th for another stretch and sweep and to book my induction. I really hope she's here or I'm in labour this time next week. Went for a brisk walk tonight and was getting painful sharp pains down low and now got the worst backache ...but surely it's all good lol. 

Well I'm off to bed now , Isla has hiccups hoping they stop soon so I can sleep lol.

Night ladies , enjoy your day xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not sure about the mobility, I think that was ok. What was James count?

Oh Cheryl I'm dreeding the pain of labour, I can't cope with pain!
Hope your ok and she will be here in no time.
It's no fun when you can sleep is it, I get very frustrated but if I wasn't going to work think I'd sit and watch tele to make me drop off.

Today was ok, I was like a fart in a trance ha but it went quick so that's all I can ask for x


----------



## kelsey111

his mobility and count were very low, not sure what they exactly were, 1.5 mill and not really moving 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

how is everyone ?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey morning all.
Hope your ok.

Just been back to work 2 days and it's wiped me out already. Got 3 days off now.
Got a skip arriving before 9am so that we can rip our kitchen out before the electrics get done. So my dad is coming down from Nottingham to help and my brother coz I can't do that. I've got to start emptying all my Hitchin out again and put it all in the living room for now. It's going to be a stressful 3 weeks, the house is going to be a state.
Kitchen is getting fited Monday 19th, I can't wait!!! To have something new in this house. Then that's when all the money spending starts. Tiling, floors, decorating.
That should take my mind off things for a bit.

Still no hospital letter x


----------



## kelsey111

MORNING!

Well had a very shitty day yesterday ttc got me so down, feel much better today tho :) 
3days till hosp app :) scared and nervouse, still not having regular :sex: i just cant get in the mood :( i no when i actually do it i always think y did i leave it so long lol but just hard atm. :( 

well atm we are driving a transit van as james's car is broke, not sure how much its got to cost to get it fixed yet so not sure what going on with that. lol more money just as we start to save some thing comes up lol got to laugh or ill cry :haha:

oh thats great ur getting a new kitchen hun, we had builders here for a month it was manic but soo worth it. 

how are u jenn and cheryl ? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's weird how 1 day you can be upset the next fine. Depends what you've seen that day, or hormones etc

The kitchen will only take 5 days to do. So that won't be too bad. But as we have to get the electrics done, we have to rip the kitchen out ourselves now so be about 3 weeks without a kitchen. That will be stressful. And our bathroom sink is so tiny, don't know what the bloke was thinking. So won't be able to get the kettle under that.
Will be a nightmare but hopefully it goes quick.

I got fed up of waiting for hospital appt, so I rang them and waiting for someone from the right department to ring back.

Monday will be here in no time, as usual the weekends fly! And then you can find out what's next. Nerve racking but you need to know, then you can start to get your heads around it x


----------



## kelsey111

yeah hun, finally get some propper answers, xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Sorry to hear you were down Kelsey !! And you're right there's always something to pay out for !! Good luck for Monday, let is know how you get on!

A nice new kitchen, thatll be lovely Hayley ! Hope you're feeling better today !! And really hope you get your appointment soon!!! Keep on their backs! 

It's 00:14 here making it my birthday , 24 :( makes me feel old ! Lol. Usually I'm dead excited about my birthday but not fussed this year, think its because I have Isla on my mind. But going out for a meal and to the cinema with hubby :) its our last weekend just the two of us , scary but exciting!! Been getting alot more aches and pains, even woke me up early hours but nothing regular. My friends due date today and her bubs is only just 3/5, her cervix is closed and firm still, hope her little mans here soon so I can have cuddles lol. Isla was 3/5 at my 37 weeks check up, I'm doing everything I can to get the little monkey moving :)

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

aww bless u hun, happy birthday have a great day xx

she will be here in no time hun :) 

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Happy birthday Cheryl!!! Enjoy your day just the 2 of you!
And oi saying your old! I'm 27 in July! I'm getting old. Can't believe how time and the years are flying.

Skip arrived this morning so we have nearly filled it and stil got the kitchen to put in there. Should literally just fit. We hope.
Did some gardening and Everytime it gets a little nicer. So much to do still tho x

Have a lovely weekend everyone. Prob won't be on. As got my dad stepmum and brother staying. Got to take the kitchen out tomorrow and take all the tiles off so thats going to fill most of our weekend x


----------



## kelsey111

have a good weekend, every1, ill update u all on monday !! ekk, ill be checking in to see if uve gone into labour cheryl, keep us updated hun xx

:friends:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck Kelsey x 
And yes it Isla comes just let us know quick or I'll see on Facebook. Wooo so exciting!! Can't wait to see how gorgeous she is x


----------



## jennievictora

happy birthday cheryl :)


----------



## jennievictora

2 weeks till my scan this week :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That will come round quick jenn.
You feeling ok? 
You started buying stuff.

My SILs friend had a baby yesterday, from early on she was told she was having a girl, she gave birth on hands and knees and was handed the baby wrapped up. 45mins-1 hour later baby was weighed and the mum realises baby was a boy!! She had bought all pink stuff including pink pram, she was still happy as she already had a girl but gutted she had spent so much money on pink stuff. 
So she gave everything to Eliza! There was loads of gorgeous stuff. You'd be happy but gutted you'd wasted money x


----------



## jennievictora

:yipee::yipee:i cannot wait cheryl sooooo excited, that would be so weird cause you would feel such a mix of emotion really happy but then weird cos you was expetcn a girl lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm Hayley not Cheryl haha, jenn I think you've hot baby brain already hehe x


----------



## MissyMoo88

It took me a few minutes to work out why jennie said Cheryl lol and baby brain is soooo real haha ! I'm still like it now, clumsy too lol.

I had a lovely weekend with hubby :) my last weekend with him all to myself! I'm lay here seeing if I have contractions or just painful braxton hicks. My tummys sore, they say you shouldnt have more than 4 BH in an hour. I've had a very achy groin, hips, painful back and cramps tonight. Yesterday I was the same, I had these shooting pains that hurt so much I had to lift my bum off the car seat and they made me jump but they werent regular. I've been having shooting pains up my vagina too :blush: 

And thank you for the birthday wishes :hug:

Hope you're all enjoying your Sunday xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh hopefully it's the start cheryl!! Fingers crossed!! X


----------



## kelsey111

Hi ladies, well 2moz is the day :/ So nervous and scared and happy lol 

What do u think we will talk about? 

tbh it doesnt even feel liek were trying for a baby, its just like i feel its not gonig to happern, ive always wanted kids but in my head ive always thought i wont actually have them sounds weird but thats jsut how i feel. not really sure y im telling use that lol just rambling on... 

our car is dead :( so lucky james has the day off tomorrow, so his going to see a car with out me coz ill be working :( and decide if thats the one we want. more money to pay out for :growl: 

hope every1's ok 

sorry to go on, just in a bit of a bla mood atm, could quite easily fall asleep and have a good :cry:


----------



## jennievictora

mummy.wannabe said:


> I'm Hayley not Cheryl haha, jenn I think you've hot baby brain already hehe x

:dohh: :dohh: sorry hun im terrible atm brought few bits but waitn till know if boy or girl till buy much more :) put some pics up on fb of my bump x


----------



## jennievictora

:hugs: kelsey good luck for tommrow hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes babe saw your bump, bigger than I thought you'd be, ul have a lovely round bump x


----------



## jennievictora

do you think i look pregnant or chubby ? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

you can see you havent got an side fat but your round at the front, i think your prob at that inbetween stage where if people know your pregnant you can tell but if they didnt know its questionable whether youve put on weight or not.
hope that doesnt sound bad. you were very slim before you got pregnant.
also could be the angle, its not from the front nor from the side.
i think when your getting on your going to have a big bump which i think is lovely x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I looked back at my 18 week photo and you can see that's when my bump popped out at the bottom. I know you're 17 weeks. But I think you're still fairly flat. 

Wel Ive been having contractions, 10 minutes apart for an hour last night and this morning but been sleeping so not sure if I was having them when I sleeping. But I woke up and I've lost my mucus plug :) in 3 big clumps, sorry tmi ! So I'm just about to get bouncing on my ball and get my beautiful little girl on her way :) hubby's convinced she'll be here this week .. I hope so .

Kelsey - I always felt like you said, desperately wanted babies but never thought I'd have them, but look now :) keep positive my lovely, it'll happen !!! Good luck for today x
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohhh Cheryl she could be here in the next few days! Keep us updated.

Good luck today Kelsey x


----------



## kelsey111

Oh good luck cheryl :D so exciting xx 

jenn i think the same as hayley, u defo dont look fat as u can see the bump is rounded, but i spose if u dont no ur pregnant, people might think twice. you will soon pop :)

1 hours 15 mins till ur app :D xx


----------



## jennievictora

i cant wait to pop  its weird cause iam def at the inbtweeny stage but my bf said iv not put weight on anywhere else except my bump n boobs lol you can just about tell if im wearing a t shirt but cant wait till its bigger x


----------



## MissyMoo88

How did your appointment go Kelsey? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cheryl said she just popped at 18 weeks do you could be like that. And people say it just happens over night x


----------



## kelsey111

Hi, not to bad lol

james has to have another test done and i have to have bloods taken, they dont think anything is wrong with me, but going to do it just to be sure, 
our next app is 8-9 weeks, 

they have told us to get vitiams for james as they think it mught just be that, so had to get zinc vitamin a c e and selenium they said that helps alot of people. so im a bit more hopefull, i said to james he better be ready for the next to months coz its going to be sex sex sex lol 

i didnt like the fact that we had to wait in the room with al the early pregnancy people, and baby pics every were. one lady came out crying, i think she had a m/c :cry:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea that wouldn't be nice seeing all the pregnant people. At the gyno you don't see any of that x


----------



## kelsey111

that was in the gyno bit, then the early prenancy room was at the other end, its like that in our old hosp aswell. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh it's like that in the hospital down here actually. You have to walk through the reception and waiting room with the pregnant people and down the corridor to the gyno bit, I had forgot about that.

How is everyone?
I've not done much. House is in a state from having nearly no kitchen x


----------



## kelsey111

Im good thanks, going to pick up our new car on saturday :D 

how is every1 ?


----------



## jennievictora

hiya iv had bit of rough week my downs blood test result showed im slightly high risk of bean having ds :/ so im having an ammo done today where they put needle in my stomach take some fluid and i wil get a yes or no answer really nervous x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm sure you'll be fine jenn, it's not very common for someone of your age to carry a ds child.
Fingers crossed for you.
Let us know.

I've not done much, just working, still waiting to hear back from hospital, I keep ringing and they don't ring back. Getting fed up now!
I want to hear what's our next step x


----------



## kelsey111

Oh jenn, i hope everything is ok, please let us no. xx 

hayley i hope u get through to them soon bloody hosps 

my sis picks up her keys to her new flat today, :) so she is moving out of my mums. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What car you getting Kelsey?
Bet your mum will miss her. You can still see her as much as you normally do.
My brother and his gf had a major bust up over the baby and my mum but I will explain to you later coz too long to explain whilst I'm on my break at work.
Bloody awkward now tho x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx i should know by wednesday or tuesday it didnt hurt like i thought it would saw bean who looks huge lol kicking and turned over so adoroble my fiance said he said his bum cheeks lol asked if could see sex and she couldent see it yet but got my 20 week scan 22nd march x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw thats lovely jenn.
Did they numb you? X


----------



## jennievictora

nah they said to numb it would be pointless cos woulde be anthoer injection so more pain x


----------



## kelsey111

ouch! ur very brave hun, and i hope bubbs is ok , let us no. 
oh so ur deffo going to find out the sex then hun xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'd be so nervous to have that, I'd have to look away as having needles makes me feel very hot and light headed.
I keep thinking aboit things to keep me going with this journey and I think I've decided so far I want a home water birth so I can chill out. I did a little post and asked for some questions and it all sounds good. I would worry about baby being too big and getting stuck and being in danger etc but a private midwife said that what you don't hear is that when things like that happen, shoulder getting stuck etc its normally being the woman has had an epidural and then babies get stuck coz the woman is on her back.
So if your at home your not restricted to how much you can move and things like that rarely happen.
That even you can try labouring at home and if you can't cope with the pain then you can go into hospital but you can't go into hospital, realise your doing fine with water gas and air and then go home. 
There's so many positive home births on there and I really think I want to at least try it.


----------



## jennievictora

thanx i will let you know they checked bean right after and heartbeat was fine yeah def finding out sex then going shopping ! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've been ringing and ringing hospital again this morning, there's 4 numbers on my letters but not 1 of them that I've rang I've spoke to someone. 
It's so stupid.
There taking the mick!! X


----------



## kelsey111

i would love a home birth, but alot of hospitals dont let 1st time mothers have them, so i spose all depends if u have an easy pregnancy with no conplications, oh that sucks hayley duno y they bother giving numbers if they dont answer :growl:

glad bubbs is ok jenn :hugs: xx


----------



## jennievictora

thanx kelsey :) hayley when you speak to them ask for your consultants secretreys number so much easier and they have all your details so are more helpfull than reciptionists x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

apartently its your right to have a home birth and they will persaude you not too but keep on at them. of course if youve had a bad pregnancy and have had problems all the way then thats fair enough thats its safer to go into hospital.
yeah i will ask jenn,
ive been out so havent been able to try again but i will know x


----------



## jennievictora

hope you contact them soon :) i personlly will have bean in hospital cos i will feel safer with nurses and docs there incase of emergancy but i know a girl who had a lovley home birth and it was what she wanted x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i just got through and she said i was due my appt in mid feb but they are working through the appointments and they havent forgot me, she said she will put on my information that i have rang twice and am really wanting to get seen some. hope it doesnt take too long x

you can have 2 midwives at home, i might consider hiring a private 1 but i would have to see how much they were. i think id personally be calmer and more relaxed at home coz ive never been in hospital and id be more nervous to go in. but i cant say until im in th situation and apartently the midwife wont talk about a home birth until your at least 36 weeks x


----------



## lola_90

I haven't been on here for ages!

Hope everyones well :)

I had my scan on monday will put pics up soon, baby was just perfect :)

Jennie - sorry to hear about the ds risk. You got your results back late though? Maybe things are different where you live, I had the nuchal scan on Monday and they took bloods that day to and had results letter back on Wednesday. Did you get a letter detailing the numbers and risks. Does it say what in mm what the neck measurement was?

Try not to stress about it, i'm sure everything will be fine, thinking of you :flower:


----------



## jennievictora

they couldent do nuchal fold cos baby was all curled up so had blood test done and it said slightly high risk x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Sorry to hear about bubs being at risk of ds Jennie, hoping its good news for you next week !!!

There was a lady just the other week in Melbourne who was campaigning for more home births. Unfortunately she died about 4 weeks ago after giving birth to her baby as she had complications and didn't reach the hospital in time :( I personally feel much safer going to hospital, for both me and baby.

Hope you get your appointment through soon hayley !!

Well 39 weeks today (Sunday) after contractions and losing my mucus plug on Monday I've only had the odd twinges and aches. I'm pretty sure she has her head right by a nerve and when she moves her head by Christ it hurts :( lol. I've got to admit I am sooo ready to have her now, I'm uncomfortable, can't sleep, extremely snappy, achy, finding it hard to get in and out the car, even driving. I'm ready to meet our little girl, have lots of snuggles, put a face to her name, become mummy & daddy and start living our lives as a family :) I have a sweep on Wednesday, hoping it gets her moving :)

My mum and dad arrive in 9 hours ... So excited :) Got to be up in 6.5 hours to get ready and leave to pick them up. 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Cheryl it be nice for your mum and dad to see you pregnant and with the baby. I'm sure she will be born whilst their there and your mum can be with you.
You might start before your sweep if your having constant niggles.
It's all very exciting.

Cant wait to see a picture of Isla x


----------



## jennievictora

i thought you might have had her for some reason lol let us know if anthing happens thanx you chick im really worried tbh :( its a one in 90 chance its got it :( so not mega high x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

dont worry yourself jenn, its normally just a precaution x
do they ring you? x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah they ring you with the results x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

I tried to write last night but the site was down. 

Any news on bubs Jennie? I really hope you get good news this week !! Got everything crossed for you.

Well today I went to my hospital appointment. I asked the midwife last week if I could have a sweep. Anyways I took Ste, mum and dad with me today as I thought it'd be nice for mum and dad to hear Isla's heartbeat just incase she doesn't come while they are here. I chatted with the midwife, she took my blood pressure and measured my fundemental height and listened to her heartbeat. She's engaged as much as she will before labour :) she had her hand to her face the little cutie. My mum and dad left the room and I had a sweep, not as painful as I thought, just like bad period cramps. My cervix was thinned and soft, part of my cervix was open enough for her to do the sweep. My blood pressure was high so my midwife sent me for bloods and to monitor Isla's heartbeat for half an hour. I could possibly have preclampsia (sp) which is obvioulsy effects my liver, kidneys and the placenta, I'll get my results back tomorrow. My midwife spoke to the doctor and because of my blood pressure they are inducing me before we get any complications with me or Isla. So I go in Sunday afternoon for gels, my midwife said one lot of gels will more than likely be enough for me as my cervix is progressing nicely (you can only have 3 lots of gels) I'll stay in hospital overnight and if the gels work they will break my water early morning and we should have our baby girl on Monday. It's exciting but I must admit I am quite nervous now.

Hope your all enjoying your week xx


----------



## jennievictora

thats so exciting cheryl :) cant wait till you have your princess. i should here this afternoon rang yesterday said will have them today between 3-4 im so scared :( [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## kelsey111

ah gd luck cheryl, she will be here in no time, my sis had 3 lots of the tablets then had the sucker thing to pull bubbs out, let us no how u get on, good luck , 

aww jenn i hope the results come out all fine, let us no :hugs: 

hayley u ok ? x


----------



## jennievictora

i will let you know as soon as i here of them :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Everyone 
Couldn't get on site. 
Had some bad news with laws job but hoping all will be ok.
He's under a lot of stress and he misses something out and he works with gas, so he's under investigation. He could loose his job but I'm hoping it doesn't come to that, he just gets a massive telling off and try's to stay focused and make sure he checks things 3 times. He's having a hard time of it and with our situation aswell it's just come at a very bad time. I think they just investigate so it shows there doing something. He has an interview tomorrow.

Jenn hope you get good results. Im sure you will.

Ohh Cheryl your getting on, so mum and dad will defo see Isla! Can't wait to see a picture of her. Bet it's all scary but when you know at the end the pain will stop and you'll have a beautiful baby! 

Kelsey how's you?

Still not had letter. But I know I haven't been forgotten x


----------



## jennievictora

yesssssssssssssssssssssss the babys ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I knew it! That's great news jenn, now you can chill out x


----------



## kelsey111

:woohoo: aww hun so glad bubbs is ok, xx 

oh dear hayley what shitty news :-( hope things will get better for the both of u hun. 

yeah im ok its my bday 2moz ill be 20 :) and my period is due :( lol apart from that all good :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Law is really nervous about tomorrow, I hope it's not bad news or don't know what we would do.

I wish I was 20 again ha got any plans? X


----------



## jennievictora

hope it goes ok hayley and happy birthday for tommrow kelsey are you doin anythn nice x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks jenn.

You been up to much lately? X


----------



## jennievictora

nah just been relaxn this week cos told take it easy after the ammo got colllege today which i could do without lol in good mood n dont want to go :(


----------



## kelsey111

thanks girls, erm no plans as yet, james said his taking me out 2nite, but duno coz due on 2day and im spotting so prob be in pain later, :( wiill see not that fussed about my bday this year, :( im normally excited..

hope ur all ok, hope laurance gets on ok 2day hun xx 

jenn ur pregnancy seems liek its flying by :D :hugs: xx


----------



## lola_90

Happy birthday Kelsey :) Hope you having a lovely day :flower:


----------



## jennievictora

:cake:

Happy birthday hun
it goes so fast i <3 being pregnant cant belive how much love you feel for it all ready x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope you have a good evening Kelsey what ever you do. I'm not really fussed a out birthdays anymore I'd just rather go a meal or out to lunch. 

Lawrence's job is fine. They are getting a written warning and had a talk with there boss. He's done the job before and he understands how things can be missed with a stressful job.
So pleased! And a lot of weight off our shoulders x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hospital rang this morning and I got a cancelation for Wednesday, which law and I are both off work anyway because the kitchen is being fitted Monday!
Things are looking up x
Hope we get good news Wednesday or know abit more about what's next x


----------



## kelsey111

:kiss::happydance::hug:Oh yay what a great weeks were all having :D 

cherly had her brother saprise her in oz 
jenn's baby is all fine
hayley's going to the hosp 
and me - my birthday we have a completion date for our flat wich is the 29th march :D 

and its mothers day on sunday :D 

have a great weekend every1 

:kiss: :happydance: :hugs: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes we've all had a bit of good news! Which is lovely!!

I took my mum and nan out to lunch as I'm working Sunday, that was lovely. 

My kitchen arrived today and will be started on Monday, can't wait to have a lovely modern kitchen x

Anyone else got plans for the weekend? X


----------



## kelsey111

SATURDAY were going shopping got a few bits to get. sunday spending it with the family :) xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

we need to go shopping tomorrow too, buy a few bits for the kitchen, and mothers day presents, not been organised at all this week, been too stressed x

hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## jennievictora

great news about hospital appointment hayley im a my mums this weekedn cos my sis is hme from uni going get my new phone today :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cheryl's had her baby woooooo can't wait to see a picture of isla x


----------



## jennievictora

congratulations cheryl xx


----------



## kelsey111

im sure i said cheryl would be 2 days over! lol 

congrats cheryl! 

how is every1 ? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Want to see a picture of her!!

Yes im good. The kitchen started today so looking forward to getting home and seeing what progress they have made. Can't wait and also can't wait for my appointment on Wednesday.

I woke up at 4am with horrible stomach pains I cried they were that bad. After an hour they were gone but I'm bleeding and I never bleed inbetween my periods ever. I'm day 15 and I don't start bleeding until day 40, not sure what it all was, had a few cramps today but not none as bad as last night x


----------



## jennievictora

im ok thanx had go and buy new clothes cos iv worn my trackies out :/ lol im to big for a lot of my stuff and its only leggings and trackies that are comfy atm but my maternty stuff is still little to big atm :( so i brought two pairs nice trackies a pair of leggings and some long black trousers but there made from a leggingy material really cosy dunno how to describe them simaler to harem pants but not as baggy x


----------



## kelsey111

oh hun, maybe ur spotting ? ive nevr had that so not sure :shrug:

aww jenn get ur getting big now, wana see a bumpy pic :) xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't know what it is but it's still painful tonight and got shooting pains up my mini too, not nice.
Just got back from having my hair cut, always feeling lovely at the ends after a cut doesn't it.

Come on Cheryl!!! Post a picture!! Hehe 

You must be getting bigger now if your clothes aren't fitting jenn x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah my fiance noticed it yesterday when i was getting changed and he was like :O look at your bump now lol its not huge but there :) i tried my maternity stuff on and its fitting better its still tiny bit loose but wearble might give the jeans ago today see how they feel i will take antho bump pic soon :) x


----------



## kelsey111

aww lovely hun, cant wait to see pic's 

isnt isla beautifull!! 

another pregnancy announcement on fb yesterday! and 2 people had babies!


----------



## jennievictora

she is adorable i want my baby now :brat: lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Isla is gorgeous!!! What a cutie.

Yea Kelsey I had 1 anoucement this week from someone I went to school with, they've been married nearly a year so the obviously wanted a baby too.

It will be our time soon Kelsey x x


----------



## kelsey111

AND ANOTHER ANNOUNCEMENT! 
bloody hell lol every1 preggers they must have been busy at xmas lol xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha yes and in July and August when it's there holidays!! Coz everyone is in April x


----------



## kelsey111

yep lol its always big avents then 3 months later there all pregnant, xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hospital went well. 
We're now going through onto the ivf waiting list!
Law still has to go see the urologist to find out why he has such a low count, but glad things are still moving on with the ivf whilst they find out why.
We are going to hammersmith in London for it. So waiting to see what they say in the next letter x but so pleased!

X


----------



## jennievictora

thats great news hayley any idea how long the wait is ? :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not got a clue yet, hope it's not too long. 
Law still has to have more tests 1st to find out why the count is so low, so hopefully there done in good time before we get a tough date.

I went to Costco today and saw some lovely baby stuff! I couldn't resist and bought a lovely lady bird outfit. I'll put a pic up later x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I keep Facebook stirling Cheryl to see if she's put up any baby pictures! I love looking st babies!


----------



## jennievictora

:happydance::happydance: im having a baby boy!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
shopping today buy my little prince some bits :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes saw that jenn! Congrats so happy for you.

You weren't bothered what you had were you?
At least you can prepare now.
I would love a girl 1st but I think because we have had such a battle I really don't care, I just want a baby x


----------



## jennievictora

nah i wasnt fussed long as healthy he was soooo wriggly at scan cos i had eaten haribo before scan and it made him go hyper lol sooooo cute <3


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Did you get some good scans?
X


----------



## jennievictora

Il upload pic to fb its an ok pic not the best tbh :( but havn 4d so will get good ones then x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes you Gota have 4d they are so amazing x


----------



## lola_90

Congrats Cheryl on your little girl :)

Jennie - yey for a baby boy! Do you feel more pregnant now? It's weird now my morning sickness is better I don't really feel preggers anymore! We find out next month and I can't wait to know so I can go shopping!

Hayley - glad hospital appointment went well and your on the list, hopefully you won't have to wait to long :flower:

Kelsey - hope your okay :)

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi Lola

Glad your morning sickness has stopped now. How many weeks are you now? X


----------



## jennievictora

i feel ore pregant now im showing a bit more <3 been shopping today brought him so lovley bits :) x


----------



## lola_90

mummy.wannabe said:



> Hi Lola
> 
> Glad your morning sickness has stopped now. How many weeks are you now? X

Thanks! Thought it had stopped but was sick again this morning :dohh:

Am 16 weeks on monday! Can't believe how quickly its going!

:flower:


----------



## lola_90

jennievictora said:


> i feel ore pregant now im showing a bit more <3 been shopping today brought him so lovley bits :) x

Look at the boys stuff on 

https://www.hm.com/gb/subdepartment/KIDS?Nr=90001#Nr=4294944547

Cutest stuff!

:flower:


----------



## jennievictora

ooh il look im after some new shops i got him stuff from asda peacoks and mothercare and some lovley stuff from store twenty one just want him here now :)


----------



## jennievictora

i love there stuff going have to go h&m !


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Have you still got all your cream and white baby clothes Jen? X


----------



## jennievictora

yeh iv got loads of unisex stuff still and some white newborn vests not sure what i want to put him in when his born blue or white yet x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'd bring a blue outfit or just a really cute outfit and bring a white 1 too, so you can decide, you also don't know how many nights you may end up staying x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah think i wil bring a blue cute outfit and a white one and some spares just incase im in ages hopin be out soon as tho lol got my antenatal classes this week :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Have you. You looking forward to them?
Can't wait to do stuff like that x


----------



## jennievictora

im really lookin forward to them im hopin there not really soon or il forgot everything lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You won't forget jenn. When the time comes you will just know what to do x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've been bleeding for the past 2 weeks lightly and now just come on a really heavy period on day 21! Which for me is extremely early. I don't start until between 40-45 days, so weird!


----------



## jennievictora

i hope not lol hopi start aqua natal soon 2 going ring up and book it :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What's that jenn?
Like fitness? X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah for preg woman in a swimmin pool very light exercise x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh that sounds good x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

View attachment 362259


----------



## jennievictora

cant see the atachemnt :/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

it says file is too big to post but its only off my phone so not sure why.

trying to show you a pic of the suit i bought but will try tomorrow x


----------



## jennievictora

okay doke hun il have to put pics up of my little mans stuff :) i got him some socks yesterday they are sooooooooo cute x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I'd like to see.

Everyone ok?
We are just getting back to normal after doing the kitchen. It's been plastered. Being tiled this weekend so it will be nearly done. I love it x


----------



## jennievictora

my 20 weeks scan pics up on fb :)


----------



## lola_90

I hate estate agents!

Sorry am venting, we were looking at getting a 2 bed house to rent as our one bed top floor flat is not practical!

We found somewhere that was perfect viewed it this morning, estate agents said we were the first to see it and we weren't! So it was lovely, call and say we want it give details of everything then they call back saying we haven't got it and the landlord has given it to someone else who is paying a years rent in advance!

Eugh sooo frustrating! Back to square 1 again!

:(


----------



## coralym30

My fiance and I went to walmart the other day cause i neede new boots and he seen these lil pink shoes and told me to look at them .. then he noticed that the brand name is Ava wich is what we wanna name our daughter if we ever have one :) He said oh its a sign ! so he bought them lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arwww coralym that's lovely!!


Yes lola estate agents are very annoying! I've dealt with them for nearly 2 years whilst looking for our house. They do anything for commission x 

Sooo busy at work coz of the sun shine, everyone comes out! Making the days go quick tho. Then got 3 days off!
Kelsey your school on Easter now?

Come back Cheryl. We need the story x she's so bloody gorgeous!!!! So broody! X


----------



## kelsey111

HI sorry not been on in a while, been having a few probs, they broke up 2day, i have to go in 2moz then 2weeks off :D cant wait, but i also like working so going to miss my routine, xx 

every1 ok ? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

A few probs? Hope your ok?

Not been up to much really, just trying to get back to normal after the kitchen. Still got a the tiling to get done x


----------



## jennievictora

think iv finally been feeling my little man move :cloud9: best feeling in world x


----------



## lola_90

Hope your okay Kelsey :flower:

Hayley - hopefully your kitchen will be done soon :) I remember when my parents decided to completely rebuild our house it was a nightmare!

Jennie - Glad you can feel bubs move! I still haven't felt anything but I know it could be anytime from now so am just waiting!

Cheryl we wan't your birth story! Hope everything went okay 

:flower:


----------



## jennievictora

yeah dont worry if you dont for a while its only last week iv started to feel him move :) feels like a muscle twitch i tend to get it afternoon and sometimes evening time :) x


----------



## jennievictora

kelsey im sorry to hear about you and james i hope your ok and here you need to talk xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

I caught up on the thread yesterday and I will try to reply over the next day or two :) I honestly don't know where the time goes at the moment lol. 

Hope you're all well and thank you all for your lovely messages :)

xxxx


----------



## lola_90

Had my glucose test today - it was vile! Have to wait for tomorrow to get my results but it was so boring! I felt sorry for my OH! I've told him next time he doesn't have to come and I will bring a few magazines!

Hope everyone had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I went with my friend when she had it done, was it for the gestational diabetes? X


----------



## jennievictora

i need find out when to have mine done what is the drink a few people have said its just lucozade but others say it tastes horrid :/


----------



## lola_90

Yeh it was for gestational diabetes.

You normally have them at 28 weeks and if mine are clear I will have to re-do it then.

I think it depends on where you are, mine was horrid and not lucozade, that I could stomach but the drink was kept by the window and was really warm and disgusting! Se asked if i wanted the orange colour or the blue one - i went with orange!

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's normally really really sweet and most say it's not nice but you can drink it down fine.

Why did you have yours done now then Lola if youll have to re do it x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah think id go for orange dread to the think of all the e numbers in the blue one lol was in the bath yesterday and the baby was moving and kicking me so my tummy was moving :) x


----------



## lola_90

mummy.wannabe said:


> It's normally really really sweet and most say it's not nice but you can drink it down fine.
> 
> Why did you have yours done now then Lola if youll have to re do it x

Because I have two close family members who have type 1 diabetes so am higher risk

:flower:


----------



## MissyMoo88

This is a HUGE message ......

Hello ladies, hope you're all ok !

Kelsey - so sorry to hear about you and James !

Hayley - yay for you finally getting through and being on the list ... another step closer !

Jennie - congrats on the finding out you're having a boy :) any names?

Lola - not long til you find out !

So Isla bear is 15 days old ... Already ! So I updated you on the Wednesday and told you I'd been told. Was being induced due to high blood pressure. On the Friday I ended up in hospital with swelling and a constant headache , I had tests done, was put on a drip and monitored. I was let home about 5 hours later, on our way home I had really, really painful contractions in the car, I got home and was in tears, mum thought that was it and I was in labour, the hospital told me to go back in but I wanted to see how I went. Anyways they only lasted an hour, a longgg hour lol and that was it I had nothing else !

So ... Sunday came and I was so nervous ! Mum, dad & my brother took us to the hospital (so we didn't have to park and they could use the car) we checked in at 2.30 and went up to the ward. This rude women saw us to our room , and started questioning why I was being induced so we told her what we were told. She took my blood pressure and was like well it's ok today so we might send you home ... I was fuming !! Then this English lady from Nottingham came in to see us, so I explained I wasn't happy at all, so we spoke and she said she'd talk to the doctor. I was going off on one telling hubby if they sent me home I was going to put a complain in, surely they wouldn't mess a 40 week pregnant woman about ... She came back after an hour and a half and said they were going to induce me ... So she explained everything. She was my midwife, a fellow pom and lives in the house directly behind ours lol, her names was caz, she as lovely and we got on well and we actually requested her for the monday when she was back on shift. Caz gave me an internal and my external cervix was open but my internal was closed, she inserted the gels*at 4.30pm*and I had to lie in bed for 45 minutes to let it soak. I asked caz how many gels she thought I'd need and she said 2 and that if I hadn't dilated anymore they'd insert more*at 6am*the next morning We ended up moving rooms as I wanted a water birth and caz was accredited :) caz finished her shift*at 9pm*so Ste and I settled down for the night ... It was just a waiting game. I had a midwife look after me during the night, I can't remember her name. I had cramps during the night but nothing too uncomfortable. At 2.45 i woke up needing to pee, I went and finished then I had a huge gush of water I was like Oohhh, I woke hubby up and was like I think my waters just broke, so we buzzed the midwife and she came in, gave me a pad and it was just like I was peeing myself lol. She took the pad and tested it and she said the test never came up that it was my waters (I knew it was, I wasn't peeing myself lol). I had to have a drip inserted by this weird doctor, she was really rough and hurt like hell, it was inserted into my left arm, I was then given antibiotics through the drip for my strep b. (Ste's just filling me in with the details lol as I don't remember alot) ... We stayed awake and at 4.30 I was getting stronger cramps so the mw gave me a low dose of pethidine and had an internal, i was 1/2cm dilated, it was given through a needle into my thigh. I then slept*from 4.45-5.45*and was in quite a bit of pain, I went I the toilet and I had blood, so Ste buzzed the midwife and she said it was ok. I was then walking about in pain, trying to rock to see if it helped. The mw said a shower would help. I couldn't get in the bath due to the pethidine, it needed 4 hours to ware off. No one would give me an internal to check how dilated I was because it was nearly time to change over so no one would give me any pain relief ... I got in the shower at 7 and Ste let my mum know that she should get to the hospital. Ste held the shower head to my back and I was leant forward on the rail trying to concentrate and breathe, they were so so painful, I was half crying lol. I kept getting this urge to poo, so I kept pushing, then I got on he toilet thinking I needed to poo but the pain was sooo bad ! Then as I walked out the bathroom caz came in :) this was at 7.45, I was like caz I'm in so much pain I feel like I need to poo, she said that was a good sign and it was baby's head, she asked if I wanted her to give me an internal, I was like YESSS. So she checked me and I was NINE cm dilated. Ste text my mum saying 'quick !!! Chez is 9cm dilated' I asked if I could have any pain relief she said no it was too late so she gave me gas and air ... A few puffs on that and I was OUT OF IT. My mum arrived at 8 and it was like I was hammered lol. I got into the bath at 8.30 when the pethidine had worn off, I could barely lift my legs over the bath to get in, my contractions were so painful. I had gas and air in the bath but I think caz turned it down as I was pretty out of it, first I lay down in the bath but found I couldn't push too well so I squatted which was much easier to push but hurt my feet sooo sooo much. It got to the point where caz, mum and Ste could see Isla's head with a mirror, they told me she had dark hair. Between contractions I'd doze off I was so out of it. My mum had to leave the bathroom as she was in tears, I think it got a bit too much for her seeing me in so much pain :( I pushed 3 times per contraction for 10 seconds each push. I got out the bath at 10.30 and got on the bed, I had to pull my legs up and bear down when I had contractions. I was pretty calm with everyone I think. But when I got on the bed Ste gave me a hug and was telling me something and I pushed him in the stomach away from me, I heard I'd winded him I felt soooo bad and kept saying sorry :( but he didn't care lol I still feel bad now ! I had such bad backache when I got on the bed and It got to the point where I said I couldn't do it anymore.*At 11am*caz realised Isla was back to back, it was impossible for me to push her out without any help. Caz said Isla would have to be vacuumed out but then they decided on forceps but my vagina had swollen up so much caz didn't want to give me a episiotomy. they decided I'd have to go to theatre so Ste quickly changed into scrubs and I got prepared to go, there was about 10 people in the room, I was completely naked and these two men walked in (I wouldn't have minded too much if my top half was covered tut but I was too out if it) while all these people were in I was of course still contracting so still pushing and yelling in pain. They only at 11.10 did a scan to be certain Isla as back to back, she was so I then got taken down to theatre, they told me I'd more than likely end up with a c section. I would have been taken sooner but Isla's heartbeat was ok, she was happy! *My mum gave me a huge cuddle before I went down. We got into theatre and there was about 18 people in there in their groups. In agony I had to move from my bed to the the theatre table , I was given some sort of fluid (not a clue what for) into my drip but it was sooo painful as I'd knocked it in the bath and my arm was sooooo bruised so I had to have a new one inserted in my right hand. I was put on my side which was agony while I was contracting, so painful!!! I had to have an epidural, the guy doing it didn't insert it right the first time so had to do it again. While this was happening Ste was getting so annoyed, and was crying because I was in so much pain, it was hard for him to see!!! I had a nurse/doctor (who knows) by my right side throughout it all that was talking to me and I had Ste on my left holding my hand. Once the epidural kicked in it was GREAT haha I was talking non stop lol. They told me i had to push when they told me to ... I was like how the hell do I do that with no feeling, they said to do it like I was doing all morning *It was a guy who was down there seeing to the birth and he told me he had to give me an episiotomy but I was still out of it so didn't care lol. Caz felt my tummy and when I contracted they told me to push ... I was like am I doing it, lol. I think I pushed through 2 contractions and she was born with the help of forceps, I never saw them. We heard her cry :) she was born at 11.50am. They put her on a towel on my chest, I was too scared to touch her lol it was so surreal ! You see it on one born every minute but to be there myself was just overwhelming ! Isla got taken to be cleaned, weighed, check out etc and Ste went with her. Ste was crying and came over and showed me photos of her then brought her over and we had a few photos, then the lady put Isla on my chest :) *at some point, I guess when The doctor was delivering my placenta and stitching me up Ste went to tell my mum as we were gone a while and he knew she'd be worried. We got taken back to birthing and labour and me and Isla had skin to skin time, I'd say I was still pretty out of it for a few hours. My dad and brother arrived and everyone had cuddles :) I couldn't feel my legs properly for about 4/5 hours, I had a catheter. We got taken to the post natal ward about*4pm*and stayed there for 2 nights.*Isla had a very bruised, sore head :( and I was in pain with my whole body and my stitches, I had to be helped in and out of bed, to walk, to get changed lol. We're both recovering well now though :)

So Isla was born Monday 19/03/12 at 11.50am, weighing 7lbs7oz and measuring 48cm.

She was born 7.7 on the Monday, dropped to 6.7 by the Wednesday, was still 6.8 on the Saturday so the mw came back Monday as they wanted to keep an eye on her as she wasn't gaining enough weight and she was 6.9 and we haven't been seen for over a week but will have someone coming in the next week. She was also slightly jaundice but that cleared up in a few days. Poor monkey has wind at the moment so a bit unsettled. I'm breast feeding which is so amazing :) takes some getting used to the lack of sleep and not being able to do what you used to and pop here and there lol. I gained a stone and 6lbs and I've lost 2 stone 5lbs in 15 days ! My pre pregnancy clothes are too big lol.*

So there is my longggggg birth story lol it's taken me 2 hours to write in my phone :O sorry if I bored you !

xxx

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lola_90

Glad you and Isla are both recovering well :flower:

I got my glucose results back and they are normal :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You haven't bored us at all Cheryl!! It's lovely to hear your story, sounds a bit scary but bet it was amazing and so worth it!
I still want a home birth, but have to wait and see if I have 1 or 2 babies coz that could change my thoughts ha

Glad your both recovering, she is so so beautiful Cheryl! She really is a cutie. Bet you miss your family already.
Is steves mum and dad there now?
Glad your taking to breast feeding the bond must be amazing.

Oh Lola I see about the diabetes.

I hope Kelsey still comes on the site or I'll miss her x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you hayley :) I know this sounds crazyyy but I have like a craving to go back and be in labour and give birth again ... I don't know why lol. I think because I wasn't really with it maybe? But I don't think I'd have gas and air next time, it never made me feel sick but made me feel very drunk. I'd have an epidural though that's for sure lol. 

Thank you hun, she's changing so quickly !! It's scary lol. 

I miss my mum, dad and brother so so much !!! I've said bye a few times over the years with them living in Cyprus for 2 years and us living here for 18months but this time was by far the hardest !!!! I just wish they were living here so I could take Isla to see them ! Gets me pretty down if I'm honest. In-laws are here ... Yay (NOT) they leave in the 16th and I can't wait to have my house back and get into a routine, breast feed in my lounge, walk around in my underwear lol and it just be the 3 of us !!!! 

So what's the next step hayley? Do you know roughly how long the waiting list is? Hope you're not waiting too long !!!

In-laws have just gone to the beach for the day , I've caught my father in laws cold and feel like pooooo :( trying not to kiss Isla as I don't want her to get it. 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I've hears that of you truly don't remember or felt the labour that women Want to try again and do it differently next time. You just don't know what to expect with your 1st.

We are waiting for a hospital appointment for law at the urologist, to see why his count is low. Which could help us have another baby naturally or with clomid etc but still bring refered for ivf.

So waiting for a call from London hospital to have a talk about it, then hoping to get started a few months after. So might have a baby by next year. Can't wait to find out.

Why can't you breast feed in front of them? Id feel the same, I'd just want to space.
They be gone soon.
Don't worry too much, babies are quite hardy.
Eliza was in contact with lots of people with colds when she was born and didn't catch Anything x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya really enjoyed your birth story cheryl :) thanx no names as yet was writing down names i like for him last night :) seem to be in to writing lists atm got lists for everything lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Happy Easter everyone!
Hope you've had a lovely day x


----------



## Squiggy

My first baby buy was 2 months ago - a few outfits.


----------



## kelsey111

Hey every1, how are u all??

im good thanks getting there trying to sort things out ect

birth story was amazing cherly  
jenn i think we need to see a bumpy pic :) 
hayley any news on hosp ect or anything?
lola how u finding being pregnant?

thougth id still come on and chat to u ladies, who no's i might be bk trying again one day. Xx


----------



## jennievictora

im sure you will be one day kelsey i hope your ok i wil take a bump pic and stick it on fb think iv finally got a little bump he was kicking so much last night could see my belly flickering lol x i had a good easter ta how was all yours x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all

I've not heard anything from hospital yet, got to wait for law to get an appointment 1st.

Arw yea Jen get a photo up, bet you've grown since the last time we saw you.

Not really been up to much, just working as usual x


----------



## jennievictora

i will get a pic done for you! went morrrisons yesterday and huggies nappies are half price so brought 7 packs :blush: lol and got him loads baby johnsons stuff and some simple wash from poundland really goood in there i got him the bedtime bath cos i want to use bathn as part of rountine before bedtime i paid a pound in poundland ovs :haha: went morrisons it 2 pound something in there x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think if you see bargains jenn you got to stock up, it will save you loads x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i brought 7 packs :) there half price atm norm a tenner and there 4.99 atm you get 56 in a pack may as well buy them cos there going get used might pick him few more up tbh x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Did you get size 1. 
When Eliza was born she was too small for size 1 and took awhile to fit into them, defo still worth getting x


----------



## jennievictora

nah i got 3 packs of size 3s 2 packs of 4s and 2 packs of 5s i think :) x


----------



## lola_90

I love bargains :)

Had my 16 week midwife appointment today - slightly late seeing as im over 18 weeks! But it went really well, everything is perfect she asked if I had felt baby and I haven't yet so we got to listen to the heart beat for the first time! Was the best sound ever! Kept hearing these other noises which she said was the baby moving around, so glad baby is happy and healthy :)

20 week scan in 12 days! Hope baby is being co-operative as I really want to find out the gender!

I've just bought a few bits and pieces, waiting until after our scan until we make some bigger purchases, tried the oyster pushchair in mothercare this week and think this is what we are getting. Unless my mum says she wants to contribute they we would go for the bugaboo or the icandy.

Hope everyone's well :flower:


----------



## jennievictora

i looked at the oyster its a nice pram x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey

Lawrence got a hospital appointment for the 8th June so got another 2 month wait for that, really hoping we get an ivf appointment before then, but not sure coz they might want to know lawrences results 1st, really hope not tho.
So at least we have 1 date to look forward too.

What would you like Lola?
Have you thought of any names you like.
Have your family come round to the idea?
Glad all is ok with you and baby. 

Jenn have you thought of names. We have our name for a boy but if we were to have a girl ive got lots, and the chances of us having twins are very high with ivf x


----------



## lola_90

Thanks hun, we honestly don't mind as long as all is well with baby at our next scan that is all that matters. I think were having a girl now as I keep having dreams that I am and my fiance thinks were having a boy, so we will wait and see!

Yeh we have a few names but have decided properly on any, I had loads of names before we fell pregnant but i think its my hormones I just keep changing my mind!

My family have come around, i told my brothers last week and they have been fantastic and my parents have been really supportive. Not all my extended family know yet so it's just a matter of time before word spread. Going back to uni next week and only two people at uni know! So am going to try and wear clothes that don't make me look pregnant until after my 20 week scan i think. It's only because we've had a placement that they don't know, otherwise it might have been obvious with me running out of lectures every 20 mins to wee!

And June is just around the corner so at least you have a date now and fingers crossed everything will keep moving :)

Yeh the oyster is lovely, really nice to push around and fits in my car which is a bonus!

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Id really love a girl 1st, I'm not going to lie that's what I'd want but I just want a baby.
I think it's a very hard decision with names and it's with then for the rest of there lives.

What can your uni say? It's your decision x


----------



## jennievictora

we have decied on middle names hes having my finaces name and my dads name so neil geoffrey i like james atm but nothings def keep changing my mind lol x


----------



## lola_90

I just wrote a massive reply and then it took me back to the home page and i lost it :(

Eugh i hate technology sometimes!

Just said that course leaders and head of year know, i told them when i was like 6 weeks so that i would be able to get time off for maternity appointments etc.

It's just people in my class that don't know. i just don't want it really being a topic of discussion seeing as though I don't really like or get on with a lot of the people in my class at uni. Most are a few years younger and turn up late hungover and talk about who they've slept with etc, gets very boring and annoying! So i don't really want them knowing as it's not really any of their business and i don't want to have to keep repeating myself when people ask the same questions!

We really like Henry for a boy

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lawrence wants his name as a boys middle name as its his dads middle name and his grandads. I'm not keen but we will have it. I think I'd like my children to have 2 middle names too.

I like Henry and James but I don't want common names.
I really want Frazer for a boy. 

I wouldn't like going to uni if I didn't get on with most people, I'd feel quite lonely and not want to go.
When people see you start gaining weight they might start talking tho x


----------



## lola_90

Henry would be baby's middle name, baby will have a nigerian first name.

I get on with loads of people at uni, maybe i wrote it wrong when i posted! I have a great circle of friends and have a lot of uni friends from outside of my course who i met when i was living in halls. But there is a group in our class that i don't get on with as such. I'm civil and chat but am not overly friendly and wouldn't choose to spend time with that group. But i have plenty of other people in my class that i get on really well with and i certainly don't feel lonely!

I've only got a few weeks left and i finish the end of May, I will say something or put it on fb within the next couple of weeks just want my family to all know before some people at uni do. Yeh bump is obvious in maternity clothes but i can still disguise it as i have lost 10lbs thanks to morning sickness!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I read as if you didn't speak to anyone ha but I understand now.

Do you like Nigerian names? X


----------



## lola_90

There are a few that I like, but seeing as my fiance is nigerian baby will be having a nigerian name! So it's more of a case of finding a name that I like! It's also tradition for the father's family to choose a name for the baby and as they are muslim it will be a muslim name, so baby will have a nigerian and english and a muslim name!

Quite a mix!


----------



## jennievictora

more nappies brought for little man :) hope your all well x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It was my little brothers birthday yesterday and my stepmum had invited over 40 people to my house!! Stressful was defo the word. You can't relax at all, constantly topping up drinks.
House is a complete tip and I'd rather be chilling out on my day off than tidying. But hey I won't be doing it again on that scale.
But I did get to see Eliza all day which was lovely, she's such a good baby, she has a great little giggle and is constantly pouting, love it!! Hope my baby is as great as her x

Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far.


----------



## jennievictora

yikes that sounds hetic lol been car boot today got little man some gorge clothes :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah it was very hectic! 
What did you get? X


----------



## jennievictora

got him 3 lovley jumpers 2 are knitted material and one fleece and a brown hoody with baby on the front a pair of beige dungaress some vests and sleepsuits 2 pair of jeans ones are fully lined so be nice and cosy and some other jeans in a beige col i think ooh and a few little carides also got him a set of books in a bag i had wanted for a pound :) :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When ate you due Jen?
You got to think of the weather it will be at that time for the sizes youve bought x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i do hes due in august i dont just buy one size of things the bigger things can be put away and taken out when hes ready going get him few rompers incase its still hot x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So you can go to the car boots all summer and look for stuff x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah im hopin it will still be warm when hes born :) we all going away in september so be nice if its still hot x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Where you going in September?

I just had a thought to how long we've been chatting today.
You started the thread on 20th march 2011 it's gone crazy quick.
We been chatting more than a year!

Laws mum Nd dad have bought a caravan just off Cromer pier do we will just be going to that a few times this year. 
Was meant to be going to my best friends wedding in Italy but we can't afford it x


----------



## jennievictora

:O that has gone fast and its amazing whats happend since then really :) we going to beverly park in devon staying in a lodge :) was hopin go abroad but its not practical with a tiny baby so will go abroad next year . id love to go to italy alaways wanted to go x


----------



## jennievictora

got him a winne pooh tracksuit today so cute also if he was born now they would try and save him :D


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in :)

My first baby buy with my son was a white set. Hat, vest, sleepsuit, booties and mitts.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/009-11.jpg

I can't even remember if he wore it :rofl:

This time round I don't know what I'll buy first. We'll be team :yellow: this time. I think we'd need a double pram, but that's it really. Maybe some more unisex clothes incase it's a girl.


----------



## jennievictora

no of course we dont mind that sets so cute!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks! I bought the day I found out I was pregnant :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw that's cute! It's lovely I think that you can keep that in a memory box or something to say that's what you bought 1st!

I got my hospital apointment through for ivf on weds 9th may!! Only just over 2 weeks away!! So excited! The ball is really rolling x


----------



## sequeena

Exciting news!! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you x so excited x


----------



## jennievictora

aw thats great news hun will yo be discusing if its suitible for you and how they do it then ? im so happy for you x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think they talk through the whole process and ecactky what needs to be done. Hopefully get a rough estimate of when it can start.
By summer next year I should have a baby!! X 

The next 2 weeks can't come any quicker! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The letter was sent to my mums so hadn't actually read it yet. We have to go have another scan for me and another SA for law done before we go for the actual appt in 2 weeks!!
So that's 2 days off work already. God knows why they can't get the scans from the other hospital I've been through already. And how they expect law to do the sample and get on the train and find the hospital etc as they normally say hand in the sample within 40 minutes. More bloody stress to have x


----------



## lola_90

That's great news hun :flower:

How many attempts do you get with the NHS? Or are you going to pay for some aswell?

I've been in and out of hospital the last couple of days which sucks. Been having really bad stomach cramps and they can't work out what it is. They think it could be the start of my appendix, so am having repeat bloods tomorrow to compare with fridays and if there different or more raised then we will meet with surgeons tomorrow to discuss operating :cry:

Good thing is that baby seems to be ok, heartbeat is nice and strong and there are no signs of me going into pre-term labour.

Still in constant pain though, wish they knew what it was so it could go away!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think we get as many goes as it takes to get pregnant. Not 100 percent but know most people fall before there 3rd try. The younger you are the easier it is for the egg to take.

Got to ring London hospital Monday and see what they say about the other SA and scan. 

Oh no sorry you've been in hospital. 
Is having an op safe I take it whilst pregnant x


----------



## jennievictora

let us know how the appointment goes he could do the sa at the hospital if it came to it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I said that but it's the pressure of doing it I think x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I booked my scan for Friday and law has to do his sample at the hospital x 

Everyone ok? X
It's finally sinking in what's going to happen and what I'm going to have to do. It made me abit emotional x


----------



## jennievictora

it does feel emotional when things happen but this is such a good thing hun try not to worry sure you will be fine :) x


----------



## kelsey111

wow congrats hayley great news :hugs:

how are u all ?

xx


----------



## jennievictora

kelsey111 said:


> wow congrats hayley great news :hugs:
> 
> how are u all ?
> 
> xx

kelsey ! :yipee: how are you hun im great thanx got go docs today cos you have see them at 25 weeks im not sure why tbh tho lol and iv booked my 4d scan for 25th may :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you Kelsey 
How are you? I missed you.

You sorted anything out? I don't know why it came into my head the other day but I thought aboit your dogs.
Would you be looking after them or would James keep them?
Everything still civil? 

I'm so nervous about Friday. It's the just being on your period thing and not feeling clean and someone I don't know seeing it. Don't like it! X

Let us know how the doctors go jenn?
Still can't believe your 25 weeks already x


----------



## jennievictora

the docs went well thanx got listen heartbeat took few mins to find it but hes fine :) measured my bump and iv only put 7 pound on which is a good amount x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thats good Jen. Are you still measuring correct? X
Does the midwife weigh you too at every visit? X


----------



## jennievictora

they dont weigh you at all but i asked her to weigh me cos i dont want put loads to much on then struggle to lose it lol she said its early to do bump measument they norm mark it at 28 weeks but she said it seemed fine :) x


----------



## kelsey111

cant believe your pregnancy is going so quick jenn! :happydance: we need a bump pic :D 

yes hayley everything is ok, just sorting a car out then im moving out! i will still be working up here so im going to come here during day to let the dogs out ect, 

its will all be worth it hun, so excited for u! 

im fine being single i actually love it...lol. needed some fun! ;-) xx


----------



## jennievictora

i will take one and upload it to fb soon as i get chance :) it goes so fast iv got like under 16 weeks left :O . glad your happy kelsey are you keeping the doggys then or is he but your still going see them xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think when you are together from such a young age you dont realise what your missing out on.
Law and I have been together since we were 16 and when I started going out all the time I realised I didn't want to be with him, like he was holding me back a bit from experiencing things. So at 19 we split up for a year, we both grew up and after a year both realised we did want to be together again and it worked out for the best.
He was a stronger person and I liked if more.

Your still young so go out and have fun and who knows what will happen x

Think you will notice the different from being single when you move out coz you can do things differently rather than still living with James.

Don't worry about the weight Jen, your baby needs to grin weight to be healthy when he's born. If you breast feed its really good for helping you loose weight really quickly after birth. You'll be back to your normal Weight in no time x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah im not to worried about it iv only put 7 pounds on so far and doc said thats good for how far iam so as long as my boys ok im happy x


----------



## kelsey111

Oh i didnt no that hayley thats cute tho like a year gap, 

james will keep the dogs as his got the hosue ect, and i will come see them everyday.

ah lovely jenn :d

ill still come and chat to u ladies on here tho :) 

tbh i feel like ME again! just need to move out then things should get easier /better,
ive started seeing some1 nothing serious only sex tbh i think thats what i need! yes i no its quick but im young free single why not! lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah it made us stronger now, was hard at the time for law but now we look back and are thankful for it. 

Your young and single so it's up to you what you do.
Where did you meet the bloke?
Does James know? 
Glad your feeling happy, it's horrible when your not. 

Had a bit of an emotional day, just got upset as was thinking about things. This is going to be a hard process to go through.
My cycles are normally really long but ever since we were told the ivf is going a head I've had 2 short cycles, like its a release of things, it's strange. I'm also meant to be on my period when I have my scan tomorrow and I've started today!! 

Getting big nervous. I know it's only a scan but it's just the thought of bleeding and people looking at it x


----------



## jennievictora

you sound really happy kelsey :) your young free and single so have some fun hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So as per usual I wake up with a horrible feeling in my tum when it comes to having any hospital appointment.
Law found doing the sample at the hospital very weird but needed to be done.
I had another scan which I've already had before but as this 1 I was on my period they saw a lot more. I found out I have polysistic cysts on my left ovaries and endometriosis on my right ovaries. Bit of a shock as they didn't see it before.
It doesn't change any thing for us as we already know we will be having ivf, it just explains why my cycles are so long and why they are so heavy and painful.

Glad that's all over and really looking forward to our 1st ivf appointment on weds 9th x

Going to have a lovely chill out weekend x

How is everyone doing x


----------



## jennievictora

thats good they saw more hun will you be having the ivf then ? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I'll still be having ivf, nothing else will work when we both have problems. Can't take clomid etc coz it still wouldn't work coz of laws low count x


----------



## jennievictora

when wil you have the first round of ivf hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not sure yet. We have our 1st ivf appt on weds 9th in London again so we will find out a lot of info then. I really cant wait to see what's said. Hope we get some good answers x


----------



## lola_90

Hello ladies :)

Luckily it wasn't my appendix and i was able to go home! They weren't sure what the pain was but at least it's gone now!

Found out this week that we are on team :blue:

So happy, just got to decide on a name now! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend despite the weather!

Nice to hear from you Kelsey, glad you are enjoying single life :flower:

Hope appointment goes well hayley :flower:

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Congratulations on your baby boy!!

Glad it's not your appendix and don't have to have an op x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ladies I'm so sorry I haven't been on .... I honestly don't know where the time is going!! 

I will hopefully get on at some point this week !

A quick - 

Congrats Lola on having a baby boy !

Stay strong Hayley :) not long til your appointment !

Glad you're doing well Kelsey and enjoying yourself!

Don't worry about the weight gain jennie, I gained a stone up to 38 weeks then gained 7lbs in the last two but it all fell off within a week and an extra stone in the second week ... 2 and a half stone in 2 weeks :) I was breast feeding though so I think that helped. 

I'll chat soon lovelies xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Don't worry Cheryl you've had a big worry. Glad Isla is doing a lot better. She is the spitting image of ste!! She is just so cute!! Making me so broody but love lOoking at baby pictures.

This week just can't be over any quicker x


----------



## kelsey111

congrats on the baby boy, :D

aww its normal to feel nervous hayley it will all be worth it and you will be so happy :d

james sort of no's but we both agree we need fun but we need eachother aswell confusing i no. lol

aww cheryl glad isla is better now how u finding being a mummy? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know exactly what you mean Kelsey. I think you will end up together still. Aslong as you can both handle the fact you have slept with other people. I wanted to stay with Lawrence but I knew I wanted to experience other people too to know that he was defo what I was looking for. Some may say selfish but we both do better from it.
You have to do what you feel is right or you won't be happy if you stayed with James.

Lawrence is away in Nottingham so I'm alone for a few days, I could arrange things with friends but I really just want a few nights too myself. My mother in law invited me for dinner already and I said no that I wanted a few days on my
Own.
Just sitting in the garden having a cupa x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya girls hope your all well :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey 
Not bad thanks.
Home alone again. God it's so boring.
You been up too much x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They've got rid of your signature Jen coz it's too big x


----------



## jennievictora

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr need redo that now :( took them 6 months to notice that tho :/ im ok brought my little man some bits from debenhams got him a pair of joggers grey and blue 
a tshirt saying mommys handsome little prince and one that says man of the year x


----------



## kelsey111

HEY, im good thanks jsut watching tv lol 
sooo tired atm cant keep my eyes open, yes i no what u mean hayley i feel the same just having fun atm :D ;-)

jenn i cant believe ur pregnancy its going so quick, well for me, maybe not u lol 
:hugs:


----------



## countrygirl86

Hi Ladies, don't mean to impose but I was just wondering if you had suggestions on what to buy for your first baby buy? I'm still TTC but am starting to think buying something may help me realize I'll get there eventually (it could also backfire and make me sad we aren't there yet...)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey 
I bought anything I thought was cute really. Any white onesies Or sleep suits or bibs.
I bought Winnie the pooh stuff and things with teddy bears on.
Some people are superticious but I'm not, when I was down I bought stuff and it made me happy x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How are you Kelsey?

Only 6 days till my appointment x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya all how are you did you see the stuff i brought little man on my fb soo cute brought him some joggers from debenhams but got return them tommrow cos the legs are diffrent lengths :dohh:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Jen
Yeah saw those. Love the tops!!
And love your bump! You have defo popped since we last saw it, I think you carry your bump quite high. Lovely x

I'm not having a good weekend so far. Someone smashed into the back of our car, we had stopped in traffic so pulled handbrake up, the bloke said I didn't see you, well the line of traffic was long so how he didn't see it, that means he was either on his phone or looking down etc
So we were hit at at least 30 mph and we are achey on my neck and down 1side of my back.
Then today I got a massive electric shock, I did cry coz it really hurt and my fingers were bleeding at the same time.
I really just need a chill out night tonight x 

Anyone got any plans x


----------



## jennievictora

aww thanx hun im lucky iv just put weight on boobs and bump which iv heard you can for a boy them tops are sooo cute cant wait til hes here <3 
aw that sucks hun how did you eletrictoute yourself ? not long till your appointent now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

trying to get a broken bulb out of the fridge at work, i didnt even tough the glass or metal. i saw the electric jump and it threw my hand and arm back. very scary, i screamed so loud x

cant wait to have a bump x


----------



## jennievictora

that would of scared the life out of me glad your not hurt x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It did ha and all the girls at work when I screamed.
I'm ok no harm done ha 

You had a good weekend so far?
X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah not done a great deal tbh went to stables yesterday and to mum n dads after ust relaxing today :) hows your weekend been? just trying to decide what day go baby show o the sat or sun was wondering if you would get last min bargains on sun cos its last day x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What shows this? The Birmingham thing? My friend went last year and met myleen class.
You may get things cheaper but I doubt it coz there little businesses aren't they. You might be able to barter tho to get a bit off x

I'm working today, not done much really, had my dad, stepmum and brother stay again, 
Lawrence has taken my little brother to see avengers coz it's not my thing.

I want to see American pie reunion x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah im going go and see that yeah its at the nec i was readn online and it seems you can knock the prices down or buy display stuff cheaper on sundays hope i get some nice bits soo excited x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When you going this Sunday? Ohh I'd go if I was pregnant, would love looking at all the cute stuff x 
So glad work is over and looking more forward to Wednesday now x


----------



## kelsey111

oh poor u hayley!! sorry to hear about ur car and electric shock! good luck for ur app :D its exciting :D

jenn ur bump looks soooo cute :D ur glowing hun :D

im good thanks enjoying the weekend off, doing bits around the house that needed to be done, more bits 2 do 2moz, xx ive come on 5 days early and im sooo bloated :( annoying! lol louise is 5 months old now :D the little cutie xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I really wish I had Tomorrow off. Hate when I have to go work and law gets to stay at home. 
Its crazy how quickly babies grow. It's do sad that that's the stage the stay at least x


----------



## jennievictora

aww thanx kelsey hun :) how are you? x


----------



## kelsey111

im good thanks, just plodding along lol, no news really, me and james have sort of got an openrelationship atm, seems to be going ok. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What's that meaning Kelsey?
You can see other people too? I did wonder by your photo together if you might be getting back together x
Hope your ok x 

I'm not done much really. Just waiting for my appointment Tomorrow. Really looking forward to it x


----------



## kelsey111

yes sort of hayley its all confusing lol, im still seeing that other guy tho..

:hehe: 

:dohh::happydance:

hope ur app goes well :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Did you tell James about the other guy?
You not finding it awkward?

Got my appointment Tomorrow so I'll let you all know what's said x


----------



## jennievictora

good luck for your appointment hun :) x


----------



## lola_90

Hope your appointment goes well :flower:

The baby show sounds like a fab idea, i really wanted to go to the one in london a while ago but wasn't that far gone then. You can normally get loads of really good discounts hun, enjoy :)

Kelsey - glad your doing ok, enjoy having fun :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Just got home.
Had some great news that we can start ivf ASAP!
Just have to ring the nurse on monday once all the funding has gone through. Then arrange to go in and see a councillor and someone talks through the whole process etc the nurse shows you how to inject the drugs.
I have to have a lower dose of the drug because of my polysistic ovary on 1 side as you can get a syndrome from over stimulating the eggs and you know how much pain you get when there's 1 egg there when you start your period so the doctor said imagine how much pain you would have with lots of eggs. He said it makes you very ill. He said when I had my scan I had 46 eggs on 1 side or something like that!

There are lots of what ifs etc like if we tried with the ivf a few times and it didn't work I would have to have 2 different ops to see if something worked. The take out a chunk of issue for the polysistic side and it's meant to help but can damage your ovary and the op is difficult on the entrometriosis side.
So there's lots of things that can go wrong but we have to see.

So I could be starting in June if all goes well x 
Exciting but very scary x


----------



## jennievictora

aw hun thats amazing news so pleased for you :D booked my tickets for baby show today and saw mw heard his heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've still got a long road a head x


----------



## lola_90

Really hope everything goes well for you both :flower:

I would try and rest up, my auntie had a course of ivf in january and she said it was mentally and physically draining, so rest up :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I'm expecting it to be like that too. I know I get so emotional that it makes me drained too. Thats why they recommend you go see there councillor, people say that helps a lot x


----------



## MissyMoo88

So happy for you hayley :) finally the ball is rolling for you , I'm keeping everything crossed that your first round is successful :) keep us up to date !

I know I'm slack on here at the moment but I do pop on to read up on what's going on , I just honestly don't know where the days are going (Jennie- rest while you can ;) lol) I never believed anyone who said you won't have anytime, but bloody hell they were right lol).

Just quickly - everything's going great my end, loveeeeee being a mummy. The cuddles, smiles, giggles etc are so precious !! Isla wasn't gaining weight in the beginning, by 4 weeks she was only 2oz above birth weight. I tried everything to stimulate her on the breast but she'd just fall asleep so I put her on formula with 2 expressed bottles a day but when she ended up in hospital with a viral infection for 4 days with the stress and upset my milk dried up :( she's gained weight on formula and isn't classed as low weight anymore but average :) she's alot more settled and content too and sleeps great through the night :) I miss breast feeding and the closeness you get but oh my it's physically and mentally exhausting ! On formula Ste can help and share the load, plus I felt awkward going out etc. you know before I gave birth to Isla I always thought I'd struggle to share her, to let people hold and cuddle her and to feed her but I was so wrong, from the time we got taken back from theatre to the labour ward and Ste, mum, sad and my brother had cuddles I've been fine :) I really thought I'd struggle. she's 8 weeks on monday (where the hell 8 weeks has gone is beyond me, it's flown by) and she's smiling and giggling. From being a week old she's been so aware :) everyone comments how are she is. You wouldn't believe all the brand new, unworn clothes I've had to box away because she's been too small to wear them and they were summer clothes. Everyone told me to buy 0-3 no newborn or upto 1 month (next) but she's 8 weeks and her 0-3 still drown her, trousers and skirts literally fall off her and tshirts are too baggy. She's a tall bubby though with long legs and arms, clearly will take after her 6ft3in daddy not her 5ft2in mummy haha. At 6weeks she was weighing 9lbs2oz and 56cm (born 7lbs7oz 48cm). 

My stitches are all healed and I had the best sex in months the other night (sorry tmi lol) it was scary as i was worried it'd hurt too much which it did at furst but ince i relaxed it was ok. I'm booked in for a consult for the copper IUD (non hormonal coil) on Monday as I don't want anything hormonal in my body because I don't want to go through what I did trying for Isla. As I think we'll be trying again within the next year. My pubic bone is still very very sore and hurts even more after sex so the doctor reckons I'll need an ultra sound as it should have fused back together by now. I don't know if I mentioned last time that I lost two and a half stone in two weeks of giving birth :) I've kept it off but not lost anymore so I've started my fitness pal and walking, I have two more stone to lose and I want it off before we start trying for baby 2 as carrying extra weight on top of my already extra weight was tough. And with having Isla I think being pregnant next time will be exhausting. 

Well I only planned to pop on but I've wrote an essay instead. 

Hope you're all well :) 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you cheryl. Im scared but excited! 

Wow 8 weeks! It goes scarily quick. 
I won't be upset if I have to formula feed aslong as I get to breast feed 1st so I can experience it. I've heard babies sleep well
If they have a bottle of formula before bed.

You always hear about the clothes that are not used. We can't predict how small or large a baby will be born and if they will have time to wear them and how the weather will change, all a guessing game really.

Did you have sex whilst you were pregnant? I cant remener if you said you did or just at the end. I don't think I'll be comfortable with it just incase something happened especially with all were going through to get pregnant in the 1st place. So much to think about and worry aboit through the whole pregnancy x


----------



## MissyMoo88

You're bound have a mixture of emotions but think positive my lovely, it's all finally happening :) :)

Breast feeding I found exhausting mentally and physically but it's so amazing at the same time !! I wish I managed longer! 

You're right you can't predict how big or small they'll be or how long they'll wear them. Isla is 2 months and still in newborn. Next baby we'll buy basics (if a boy or if it's a girl and Islas vclothes don't match the season) and then we'll shop once they're here so we know what sizes and what season lol. 

I did have sex, I lost my sex drive completely but kept at it for hubby. We went all the way to to 2 days before she was born but (tmi sorry) as of 30 weeks it was a quick bend over that was it. As Notbonly was bump too big , I suffered from 13 weeks with liagamdbt damage in my lower abdomen that really hurt if I did too much. It was scary at first thinking of bubs and I totally understand you saying you wouldn't feel comfortable. 

It's my first mothers day today (00:13 here) 

Keep us updated lovely, I do pop on and catch up from time to time :) 

Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Nahh it's not too much info I did ask. I suppose I'll have to see how we are when it Happens. I'm sure we will or hubby will be climbing the walls. 

I've been reading the whole ivf process so I know what's going to happen. Scared about injecting myself. If says 1-4 injections a day but coz of my pcos they are worried that I'll get ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome which makes you very ill so I have to be on a lower dose so may not have to do as many injections. Will have to see.
I ring Monday to see what my next date is.

Happy mothers day Cheryl! Hope Isla bought you a lovely present hehe

We have just been to see American pie the reunion and it was very funny x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Got my next appointment on weds 30th may for the group chat and then get my prescription for the injections. Then see when I can start from there x


----------



## kelsey111

good luck hayley glad things are moving along xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

There moving so quick ,were surprised about it x

Everyone ok x


----------



## jennievictora

glad things are moving along hun :) iv got my 28 weeks scan tommrow and glucose test bleh lol cant wait see my little man tho <3


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you.
I bet you can't wait to see him and to double check! 
The glucose thing won't last long, your thin so hopefully ul be ok x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya glucose thing came back fine :) got amazing scan pic its on my fb now got close up of his face and he is stil a he lol really happy x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I saw it. Looks amazing. There so clever aren't they. You can see his face shape and dimple chin. He's lovely x 
Did they do you a full scan picture too x

Glad the test came back fine x


----------



## jennievictora

aw thanx hun he is gorge litrelly cant stop lookin at him we just had one of his face cos full pics at 28wks can be really hard get a decent pic of cos hes a bit bigger now :) can even see his little nose and eyes <3


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know amazing hun. 
Bet it makes it really exciting to see him for real now x

I just had a well needed hair cut and now off out shopping for accessories for my best friends hen weekend next Friday x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah it really does cos hes a real baby now if that makes sense lol :) i need my hair cuttting but i have stand up cos its so long and i kept going dizzy last time they did it :( x


----------



## jennievictora

brought my pram yesterday went for the babystyle oyster its really lovley so light and the carrycot is lovley n padded quite big inside :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I'll have to google it and have a look.

Sorry not been on. Don't feel I've got much to say really. Just wanting the time to go by and it be my next appointment.
Got my friends hen weekend this Friday and we going to Bournemouth. For £135 we have 2 nights bed and breakfast.a meal included on the Friday night and a stripper. VIP to all the clubs on Friday and sat night. Plus a 2 hour burlesque class ha
Dressing up all neon on Friday and burlesque on sat. Looking forward to it. Never been away with a load of girls before x


----------



## jennievictora

that sounds fun hun !! try and relax and enjoy yourself before your appointment chick yeah google it its really nice seat faces both ways and you can buy colour packs he has blue but i have ordered the black one :) x


----------



## lola_90

Hey everyone :)

It's my v-day today :happydance:

Yeh for buying your pram! We looked at the oyster, we bought ours last week and went for the bugaboo, it's stored under our bed for now but i can't wait until he is here to put him in it!

Hope your next appointment goes well hayley

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

There both nice prams. 

Your b. day you mean ha
If so happy birthday!
Doing anything?

I'm going to enjoy myself and then it will only be a few days until the appointment x


----------



## lola_90

No! Birthday is three weeks tomorrow!

V-day is viability day, so *if* my baby was born now the doctors would do everything they could to save him and he would have a chance of survival. 

Feels amazing knowing that I have gotten this far and only 16-18 weeks until i get to meet me little man :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohhh haha I've never heard that.
That's good anyway x


----------



## jennievictora

its great when you know they would treat them if they came early i cant wait see him in his pram its really light :)


----------



## kelsey111

hey every1 how are u all?? 

sorry not been on much i have james's dad over, and just been a bit busy *winkwink* 

im good no news really still going to work ect, louise is 6 months old now!! and growing so quick!, xx


----------



## jennievictora

hiya hun glad to see you happy :) are you still just casual with james chick? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Kelsey.

Not much going on yet my end.
Just waiting for my appointment on the 30th.
Should come by quick.

We've had laws dads Porsche for the week! Omg it's amazing!!!! I love it. You should see the looks we get ha love it. 3.8 litre engine. So much power. 
Our car is all fixed now after the crash x


----------



## jennievictora

omg you had a crash ?! hope you ok x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

A couple of weeks ago. I think I told you
We were in traffic and someone crashed into the back of me. It's all fixed now.
Lawrences back is bad, mines not too bad, just hurts doing some jobs at work x


----------



## jennievictora

poor thing you may of told me but i got a memory like a sieve atm honestly talk about baby brain  lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha will let you off.

I'm off to Brighton tomorrow for the hen weekend so I'll check to you all Monday. Have a good weekend x


----------



## jennievictora

have fun im of for my 4d scan todxy :)


----------



## lola_90

Hayley - that's were I live! Enjoy i love brighton and would def have my hen night here when the time comes! Definitely check out https://www.choccywoccydoodah.com/index.html its an amazing chocolate shop near the lanes, have fun :flower:


Jennie - how did the scan go? I am debating wether or not to get one, but at the moment I think i am going to save the money for professional newborn photos afterwrds, check this woman out shes the one I want to do the photos https://www.katepriestphotography.com/photo-rates

kelsey - glad your well

Hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:


----------



## jennievictora

im having proffesionl newborn pics as well i got a really good deal on my 4d scan of a voucher place i paid 49 pound for 15 min scan six col pics cd rom and dvd of scan and i paid extra for an albuml and keyring pics :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey 

i dont know why i said brighton coz we went to bournemouth, i kept saying brighton all the time ha 
had such a great time!! and so hot!! 
ive heard of that chcolate shop as i watch the programme. i would have loved to go there ha i will go woth law 1 day.

how did the scan go jen? 
my best friend is a photographer so ill get her to do my babies pictures and she does the stuff like that website lola, there lovely 

ill defo be having a 4d scan when im pregnant,

got my appointment on weds and havent started my peroid yet so i might be able to start injections earlier if it holds off x

everyone have a good weekend? 
im just chilling as im still hanging, really need a nap but going for the 100s of pictures ive taken ha x


----------



## jennievictora

the scan was amazing we had the cd rom and dvd 2 and keyring pics he had his hands by his face and didnt want to move them he was moving loads id defo reccomend having them done cos iv got some gorge pics of him and some with his little hands x


----------



## lola_90

Yeh i would get it done if i can get a good deal, what company did you go with? Most people i've talked about it said i'm mad as they think the colour makes them look like aliens :dohh:

I've had an ok weekend, suffering from major cankles at the moment, my feet and hands have swollen soo much, so am currently sat with my feet in cold water!


----------



## lola_90

Oh and the chocolate shop is amazing, haven't watched the programme but my fiance got me my birthday cake from their last year! It was gorgeous!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh bless you. The heat must be making you really bad!
Put your feet up and put a fan on them. 

I think the 4ds are great. Gives you a little insight on what your little one will look like but it's not for everyone x
It's nice to compare the 4ds with how the really look like when they come out, seen that done in a photo session x


----------



## lola_90

Yeh it's awful. but saw midwife yesterday and shes not worried about pre-elampsia as bp is fine and no infection in urine so just down to heat and baby!

NEED to invest in a fan that is on the list for this weeks jobs!!!

Yeh will talk to OH about it and see what he thinks!


----------



## MissyMoo88

I had a 4D scan at 15 weeks and 30 weeks, I loved them :) 

Hope your period is staying away for Wednesday Hayley! How you feeling about it?

Lola we have the bugaboo and I LOVE it, such a nice pram ! I get alot of looks and comments on the pram as they're not that popular here. but it's so smooth and light. Did you get the cameleon? What colour?

Jennie I can't believe how quick your pregnancys going !!

My little bubba is 10 weeks old today, she's such a happy content baby :) we've been blessed. She's always smiling, giggling and trying to talk to us :) she's an amazing sleeper too, she sleeps 6.30-6.30 wakes around 2am then sleeps til 6.30am then goes back down til 11am :) Im so proud :) I can't wait to have a big family !!

I'm off for a scan on Wednesday as I'm still in so much pain, doctor reckon I could have a fracture in my pelvic/pubic bone. Also started bleeding last Sunday and having cramps so I'm having an ultrasound to check no tissue has been left as it can cause infection which can be dangerous.

xx


----------



## jennievictora

i know its flying buy goes so fast which is a shame in a way but i cant wait to have him here going get paint for his nursery this week or next week and we ordered his nursey furniture at baby show that coming july i think :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

She sounds a great baby! Shes so gorgeous! Love seeing the updates. What a good little sleeper. Eliza is like that too. She's a good baby. Hope we have a baby like that.

My period has stayed away so far so hopefully it will start after Wednesday. Really looking forward to seeing if they will let me start ASAP or make me wait til next month.

I hope you haven't fractured anything but suppose it would explain the pain. Let us know how it goes x


----------



## kelsey111

glad u had a good time hayley ur looking lovely in ur pics, 

jenn the 4d pics are sooo lovely bet ur over the moon :D do u have any names picked yet hun? 

lola glad ur doing ok xx

yeah were still open relationship and loving it tbh, get the best of both worlds lol xxx


----------



## jennievictora

lol aww glad your happy hun :) yeah we are chuffed with the pics i might watch the dvd of the scan in a bit we had it to disney music that was playn when we had it done we had a whole new world , beauty and the beast, antho song and a celion dion one :) no names picked as yet my sis got me big book of names so goin tidy up go mums and have a read in garden :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks Kelsey had a great time!

With the open relationship? Do you get jealous at the thought of him having sex or seeing someone else and visa versa? I don't think I could stand it. I'd be asking questions all the time if he went out or stayed out etc

Got my apointment Tomorrow and still haven't started my period so really hoping I can start injections when I start my period.

Having bad time at work which I don't need. My new manager is a bit of an idiot. He's so unprofessional it's unreal! He talks really loudly about customers so the point that they hear and it's so embarrassing. He swears in front of kids, generally talks about really rude stuff which our old customers don't like. They look at us as to say what they hell is he talking about. He puts ice down our tops whilst we taking money at the till, draws all over our arms, stamps us on the neck with an ink stamp, it's just embarrassing and he thinks it's funny. 
All the other workers complain to me about him, so I had to go to my boss. I was so worried to see my manager this morning as wasn't sure his he would take it, but he apologised and said if he's offended anyone hes sorry. 
I just hope he realises what he does and stops. 
I just don't need it x 

My friend had a baby today called called esmae Minnie. Like esmae but not Minnie x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just on train home.
Met our nurse she's called Babylyn ha
She was really nice, a tiny Chinese lady.

I got all my injections and was taught how to do them. Scared!! Ha but law is going to do as many as he can. We had to redo our hep b and HIV as they didn't have a hard copy of this sent over from the other hospital.
I said I was due to start my period anyway really, she said if the results aren't back I'll have to wait and start them next month. Hope my period stays away for another few days and we can still start this month.
We are only allowed to have 1 egg put back too, bit upset but at least we will have a chance to have 1 baby at least. If the 1st ivf fails then we can have 2 out back next time I think x 
I'm finally on my way to starting woooo x


----------



## jennievictora

thats such great news hayley dont worry about them only putting one egg back in thats all it takes hun! :) 
iv been paint shopping got the paint for beans room its a light lemon colour and having a winnie the pooh border got some gorge pictures of winnie the pooh that are like drawings and a nice colour one :) and got some paint for kitchen and hall as doing them as well hallway gunna be cream and the back wall of kitchen a very pale pink cos i have dark units and a granite effect work top :)


----------



## lola_90

Cheryl - yeh we got the cameleon, with sand apron and hood. But am going to buy blue fabric as well and tempted to buy off white but might wait until next summer!!!! it's so lovely, i love pushing it, but it's stored under our bed now!!!

Jennie - yeh for the nursery, i have finally found the range that I want, it has loads of matching things and i think it's going to look so lovely! Can't wait until we move to our new house in July so i can order furniture and start decorating!

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...playA_4294963774_10751_-1_14552_135378_10001_

Kelsey - glad your happy hun, enjoy yourself :flower:

Hayley - i couldn't imagine injecting myself, i'm such a wimp! Just remember why your doing it hun and hopefully it will be fine. Glad things are finally getting started! How long do you have to inject yourself for?

:flower:


----------



## jennievictora

yeah iv seen the bedding i want its from america and is gorgeous just gota check the measurments not sure if usa cotbeds are bigger than ours painting will be started by next wk in beans room x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I won't be injecting myself, I couldn't bring myself to do it, I might try and see what it's like. I have to do 1 injection for 5 days then after that I'll start on 2 injections everyday for up to 2 weeks depending on how well my eggs develope, I stop injecting when the follicles are about 17 mm, also have to do sessaries everyday for 2 weeks!! Great!


----------



## lola_90

It will all be worth it hun :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I know. I finally see a light at the end of the tunnel. I'll be finally starting soon and it's exciting. Still a lot to go through but can't wait x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey how is everyone?
having a good jubilee weekend?
ive been working the whole weekend so not done anything in the evenings.


----------



## jennievictora

hiya im fine thanx how are you? had nice day yesterday saw the mw i have a new one which is good cos my other one was rubbish :) listned to his heartbeat :) the mw said cos of my under active thyroid he might be slightly small cos its a growth hormone easured my bump hes measuring ok but alf a centre metre below so got see them again in 2 weeks and be measured mw said shes not concered unless he gets smaller if he does il have to have a growth scan :/ so really hopin he grows x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey 
Im good thank you. Just been working.
Glad you like your new midwife.
Half a cm doesn't sound too bad does it, I'm sure he will carry on growing now.
I didn't realise you had a under active thyroid x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah it can be common to have pcos and that together i think he will be ok but am glad there keeping an eye on it :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Only 9 weeks to go!!!!! He will be here before you know it. How exciting x


----------



## jennievictora

i know i cannont wait my mom said she reckons he mite come early and i saw a friend and she said same thing to me lol dreamt he was due on my bday last nite but nothing happand and so they said you wil have be induced in 10 days and i was really diaapoitned in having to wait lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

He will come when he's ready and it will be worth the wait.

Lawrence has been to the urologist this morning Nd has to have 2 scans 1 on his balls and 1 on the scrotum which he will sedated.
If they find anything that is great coz it could help us have another baby naturally later on x


----------



## jennievictora

i hope it goes well do you know what they are looking for when they do the scans? i think its amazing the stuff they can do now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

not sure to be honest, i should google it really. we just got to wait for the appointment to come through but it prob wont be before we start ivf x

any plans this weekend? im off work but no plans yet just going to chill and might go town later x


----------



## jennievictora

no plans for weekend im just going relax i think :) packed my hospital bag yesterday just got my make up to put in :) and got do beans bag so sorting his stuff out today and going go buy him something to come home in x


----------



## lola_90

Hope everyone had a good weekend :)

I've been on a few shopping sprees for our little man and clothe wise don't need to buy much more apart from hats. scratch mitts, socks, some cardigans and a pair of jeans and a few more t-shirts!

It quickly adding up though! 

Have an interview with a childcare agency tomorrow as have finished uni for the year and am looking for some temp work for a bit. Fingers crossed i get it, but not holding much hope! 

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So ul be looking after other people children in there home? Or a nursery or something x

I've bought a few clothes this weekend, needed a little perk. My hubby keeps marine fish so got some finding nemo clothes ha x 

Just waiting to start my period before I can move on and start my treatment, so trying a few things to bring it on earlier than usual x


----------



## lola_90

A mix of stuff really, nursery work if they are short staffed, babysitting, temp nanny work eg working with a family for two weeks etc,

I love nemo clothes! Saw a really cute pair of swimming trunks that had little fins at the side! Wish i bought it when i saw it as they don't have it now!

I bought some really cute hungry caterpillar sleep bags at the weekend :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Are you 2 will have to put up pics of what you got x


----------



## jennievictora

my little mans pretty much sorted for clothes started doing his room yesterday but need get more paint today cos the colour is to bright lol im just going by him a few more newborn things and then hes got plenty of clothes :)


----------



## jennievictora

room is nearly painted now mite order the border today as well and maybe the bedding :) brought him some cute newborn stuff yesterday a cute sleepsuit with hugs wanted on that mite put in his hospital bag :) a white set with a vest sleepsuit matching hat and little bottoms :) and a sleepsuit and romper from debenhams so cute just want him here now tho lol i cant wait x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You need to put pics up of the room and clothes so we can have a look x


----------



## jennievictora

i will do room should be done in couple weeks and il photo some of his clothes :) had a new camera for my birthday :) not long till you start your ivf hun!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Roughly 2-3 weeks I should start!!! Can't wait to finally get started. It's still a bit hard to believe I've got to go through this really x


----------



## jennievictora

it is hard when you know that you wont just fall pregnant really easily i found it hard, but when your holding that stick with 2 lines you wont care how you got it hun its so worth it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I prob wouldn't believe it when I get a positive, will take a long time to sink in. Did you find that?
How long we're you ttc?


----------



## jennievictora

3years i was trying but after my op i was preg 4 months later i just stared at the test like :O lol and woke the bf up and was like um loook lol he said it woke him up fast hahah x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's such a good story tho, your struggle to conceive and then getting your bfp! 
I'm so happy for you Jen and gives me hope that it can happen.
I can't wait til it's my turn x


----------



## jennievictora

aww thanx hun it took along time but hes worth it iv a feeling you will fall preg fast with ivf it didnt take me long after my op the first month i ovulated i got preg the month after that :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I really hope so x


----------



## jennievictora

fingers n toes crossed for you hun. bean has been wriggling loads today my sis felt him kick to so was really nice x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw that's amazing bet she was excited! X 
And thank you hun x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah she was really chuffed think hes going be a little monkey lol <3


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hellooooooooooo ladies ... you prob don't remember me lol ! Sorry for being so distant, my days are oh so busy now :)

So I've tried to keep up as much as I can but please update me ...

Hayley how are you going? When do you start your treatment? I bet your feeling a whole ray of emotions :) stay strong my lovely, it'll all be worth it !!! And I just know it'll happen for you soon !!!

Jennie how are you and bubs? Not that long left now :) exciting !!!My advise to you when bubs is here, enjoy every single minute of it as it really does go so quick.

Lola how are you getting on? Not long for you either? 

Any names Jennie and Lola?

Well my Isla Bear is now 13 weeks old :shock: being a mummy is everything I thought it'd be and so so much more. My little lady certainly keeps me on my toes, at the moment she's so vocal coo'ing, babbling, screaming, blowing raspberrys, constantly smiling. She's such a happy baby and such a good baba, we've been blessed with a little angel. I have Isla on a routine called Save Our Sleep by Tizzie Hall ... I HIGHLY recommend it, it's amazing. We put Isla on it at 8 weeks but baby 2 will be going on it as soon as he/she comes home from hospital. From 8 weeks Isla was sleeping 8 hours straight and now more than not sleeps 12.5 hours straight. The routine changes depending on babies age and I have tweaked Isla's rountine but it's very similar the only thing I changed is how long she sleeps and I don't give her a dreamfeed, this is Isla's 
7am - wakes up and bottle
8.30/9am - morning sleep
11am - wake up and bottle
1.15pm - afternoon sleep
2.30/3pm - wake up bottle
4.30pm - nap
5.15pm - bath time
6pm - bottle
6.30pm - bed time
2/3am - bottle ... depending how she is

I love it, it's amazing. Isla's routine will change again when I introduce solids in 3 weeks. The book also recommends Isla going into her big cot in her own room at 5 months .. I'm not so sure on that but everything has been amazing so far I'm going to trust it :cry: lol. Isla and I have made lots of mummy & baby friends, most of which are a few weeks apart. It's so nice, I think without them I'd be very bored and I'd be pinning for home. So we're always busy. My friend Tammy had her baby 6 days before Isla, a baby boy Bentley and her and her partner have just asked Ste and I to be Bentley's legal godparents ... I am made up :happydance:

So I went to see a private consultant yesterday for advise on how to maintain my PCOS and which contraceptive will be best as we'll be trying again within the next 18 months and he basically said I don't and I never have had PCOS !! He asked me if they confirmed I had PCOS last year, I said all you told me was I had 3 follicles on one ovary and 5 on the other to which he said is completely normal, I had bloods 2 weeks ago and my FSH was slightly higher than my LP to which he said is completely normal, he said I've not got acne and no facial hair so he said I've not nor never have had PCOS.. He said I'm overweight that's all and that's what caused my periods to be irregular 'NOT' PCOS. He's advise I lose 11-22lbs, I'm made up :) he's doing a blood test tomorrow to be 100% though. But I know I ovulated yesterday/today :)

I know this sounds completely selfish but I can't wait to start trying again (sorry) I feel like I wished my pregnancy away because I just wanted my baby and I feel like I missed out hugely on the first 5 weeks of Isla's life with having Ste's mum and dad here for 3 weeks ... I 1000% will NOT be having family staying with us next time round, nor will anyone be staying with us for atleast the first 3 months. I kinda feel resentment towards Ste's mum and dad for it. and it's very sad, I can never get those weeks back :cry::growlmad::nope: my family was ok they were only here 4 days after we came home from the hospital and I bloody needed my mum those first few days lol. 

I can't remember when I last wrote but Isla is now on formula and has been for 8 weeks as she only gained 2oz above her birth weight in the first 4 weeks and was underweight as she wasn't taking too well on the boob, she was falling asleep ... she caught up really fast on the formula but has slowed right down again, she's on the 50th percentile or was 2 weeks ago so she's average weight for her age but I've been advised to keep an eye on her as she should be taking about 900ml a day and she's only taking 450-550ml a day. She should be gaining between 150-200mg a week but is only gaining 90g, I'm going to get her weighed tomorrow I think. Everyone tells me she's long, again she's averahe for her age but I think she will be tall and slim like her daddy.

So that's mine and Isla's update :flower:

I'll try my best to get on here more !!

And sorry it's so long !

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey 
Can't remember who you are but thanks for the update! Ha 
Nice to hear from your Cheryl.
Love seeing Islas pictures she is so gorgeous and can see she's a smiley baby, that is lovely.
I will defo have a look at that book. It sounds like she sleeps so much is that normal then. Whats the routine change when they start on solids? 

I really hope the works for us 1st time so I don't have to go through it again. 
I start my injections about the 1st week in July so should have the eggs transfered back the end of July beginning of August, so if it works a baby would be due may/June which is a lovely thought.

There is no way I would want anyone staying with us with a new baby, you would wait and my family or laws wouldn't dream of invading us at that time. I think it's rude you would wait until your settled and then visit. As if they lived near you they would visit for an hour and go home. A new family need to adjust as you won't be used to having a baby.
what does ste think of the situation with his mum&dad? 

It's not selfish you wanting to try again, you know you want more and thats your right.
Do you think you'll need clomid again? Did they say you could conceive naturally?

I see on Facebook your brother could be over soon.
Will they all be staying with you whilst they look at getting a house? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Lol :) 

Thank you ! Idla's such a happy little girl, she's such a ray of sunshine :)

Ye the book is amazing, it's so informative and advises you on what to and what not to do, also guides you through weaning onto solidas, when baby's sick, when you go to a different time zone, when you bring another baby home so it's really good. They do a toddler book too. And yep that's a normal amount of sleep, from birth they obviously need more sleep than at 3 months do it changes as they need it. When I wean her onto solids the times change a little and it'll give me the time of the day to introduce the solids. 

I'm just watching one born every minute ... I can't watch this now without blubbering ! 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you lovely!!! Who knows you could end up with two or more previous little miricles :) please keep us up to date hun. 

It was very hard and like I say I look back now and I wish we hadn't of had Ste's family for the 3 weeks. My parents were fine, they helped out, didn't over step the mark etc but Ste's mum and dad just wanted her all the time, his mum would take her off me alot. So I've told Ste already that next time no one is welcome to come and stay with us for atleast 3 months. We've decided the next baby will come along when my family are living here anyways so I don't have to worry about them :) 

I never took clomid with Isla, I put myself on metformin. But yes I'll be able to conceive naturally as I don't have PCOS, it was just my weight gain that caused my periods to be irregular. And I know I ovulated Monday/Tuesday on my own. My parents should be here around this time next year so I think we'll start trying mid-end of next year.

Tom is coming earlier than mum and dad, he's coming on a working holiday visa, and he'll live with us which we don't mind as he'll be out at work all week and he's good, he'll pay his way and help out. But when mum, dad and Tom re all here ye they'll stay with us til they find somewhere which I really don't mind, my parents are amazing and it'll be loveky for Isla to have them close for the first few weeks :)

I really am keeping everything crossed for you hun :) remember it'll all be worth it !!!

xxxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Bloody iPhone !!!! Sorry for the spelling errors xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sometimes you have to experience stuff to know what you do and don't like etc so you know exactly how it would be with baby number 2.
That really wasn't fair of his mum. Tho she won't see her for awhile, you were a new mummy and those 1st weeks are precious. I'd just go sit in my bedroom ha 

I've been told I can only have 1 egg put back as its my 1st go but it's not the law yet that I can only have 1, so I'm going to push for 2 eggs to be put back, better chances of 1 surviving.
I just can't wait to start it all, I can't even tell work when I'm going to need time off because I don't know when I'll be starting my period to start taking my injections x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya stranger lol! how are you? glad isla is doing well me and bean are great thank you i love being pregnant cant wait til hes here safe tho :) of to mw in a bit :) x


----------



## lola_90

Lovely to hear about your little girl Cheryl, jealous that you are thinking about ttc already! We are going to have to wait at least 4 years! As am having next year out of uni, then back at uni to finish my degree for two years then need to do my nqt year and get a job with a contract!

Good news about pcos! Some doctors can diagnose people too quickly with anything i think. 

I'm doing really well thanks, baby is kicking all the time which is lovely and lots of my friends have felt him move which they love! 

I am just trying to enjoy being pregnant and certainly am more than happy for him to stay in me a while longer as i feel so unprepared!

Moving house 2 weeks today! So once we have unpacked need to order nursery furniture and decorate his room, then buy the rest of our baby stuff. I am sure once I am all prepared I will want him to come! But for now I am happy for him to stay put!

Off to have a hot bath now and attempt to shave my legs. No doubt i will have to call a crane to help me out!!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## jennievictora

hey all was craving chicken and mushroom pie and chips so got the bf to go for walk with me :) il have take a bump pic next week iv def got bigger lol struggle to put my socks on now  his rooms painted now just waiting for the border to be delivred will have furniture in few weeks :) i love being pregnant but i cant wait till hes here x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

lola how many weeks are you? 

are you on facebook lola. we all have each other and thought havent got you.

worry about getting moved, the nursery isnt important if your just moving. aslong as hes got a moses basket. is he sleeping in your room? i will be putting a baby in our room until they start sleeping through the night.
what you doing jen? x


----------



## jennievictora

hes going be in our room till hes 6 months thats whats reccomended i wouldent want him on his own before that tbh x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I won't be doing a nursery until well after the baby is born because we won't be finding out what it is. 
I've waited this long to get pregnant so to us that will be the bear surprise x


----------



## jennievictora

suprises are lovley i always said i wouldent want to know but min i got pregnant i changed my mind lol but i knew he was a boy straight away x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No we won't change our minds. Law is set on waiting until I give birth. So no one knows until we tell them x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah we not naming bean untill hes here cos want it to be a secret and see what he looks like x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I think it's best to pick a few names and then see what suits him.

I've just been non stop cleaning the house today, loads of jobs we had to do which keep getting left. I'm knackered now. Need a nap ha x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah thats what we going do im waiting for my nesting thing to kick in lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Nesting thing haha 
I bloody hate cleaning, but got to keep on top of all my cleaning so I can stay as stress free as poss when I start my injections x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah its much wasier to keep on top of it :) we got beans stuff in living room and our room atm but the border for his room ha come today so that can go up and get furniture end next week so his stuff can be put away then :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You need to put pictures up so we can see all his stuff! X


----------



## jennievictora

i wil take some at mums till friday cos there away till fri :) im going take a bump photo today or tommrow i look huge!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah look forward to seeing that x


----------



## jennievictora

bump photos are up :) took some of my horse bagpuss as well :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You got a lot bigger Jen! You look lovely! X


----------



## jennievictora

aw thanx hun i feel like a scruff tonight lol i love my bump but i struggle to put socks on an things now lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ha must be a weird feels to get a big hard tum quickly and find it harder to do things that you found east before x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah its lovley i feel really confident with a pregnant figure i love showing my bump of in fitted tops and stuff :) it is weird cos its hard putting my shoes on unless there trainers i have sit down to do it and i had a bath at my moms other day her bath is a corner bath i had big issues washn my hair and had use the shower to rinse it lol!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ha bless you I can't wait til I get to experience it all. I will love having a bump. Having an excuse to have a big belly ha I will show it off too, my friend hides hers away coz Shes afraid of people touching it. I think that's silly but have read about people giving there opinions why they hate it.
People just get excited to see a pregnant person as its special, so they touch a bump.

I should be starting my period next week I just want to get started!!! X


----------



## jennievictora

ooh is that when you start injectn yourself hun? i dont mind people touching my bump tbh only felt akward one time x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yeah i should be starting about next thursday hopefully. 
what made you feel awkward then? x


----------



## jennievictora

eep im excited for you! well i was at college and one of the support teachers came up to me and touched my bump and was like wow you have really grown and for some reason i felt akward with her doing i dont know why :/


----------



## jennievictora

im having a baby next month!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha I can't believe that!
Are you thinking about what labour you want?
I still haven't started my Period x


----------



## jennievictora

when are you due hun? yeah im writing my birth plan toight i want an epidural baby born on to my chest lots of skin to skin contact bf to cut the cord , i dont mind students observing the birth as long as no complications i want myslef or bf to dress baby x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sounds like your all sorted then.
Do you not want to try any other pain relief 1st, epidurals can use complications as they restrict movement coz you can't do what Your body Is telling you.
I'm due on Thursday but hoping it would come on sooner x


----------



## jennievictora

nah i dont i dont want to risk me being in agony and them saying its 2late for one only other thing id try while i waited for the epidural is gas n air x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

they still might not give it to you straight away whether youve put it down, im just going by what ive heard from a few people, as they cost more money they try get you to have other things.
i will have gas and air and morphine if i need it, i really want a water birth to take away the pain too, if i had to have an epidural id be upset but if its an emergancy then you have to have it, i just do not want a c section, i love to drive and i couldnt bare to rely on other people for 6-8 weeks x


----------



## jennievictora

i want to avoid a csection and forcepps but if they need to use them to get him out safely then they can do what they want to me i just want my baby here safe :) i will throw the biggest tantrum if they mess me about with an epidural lol!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Has your midwife said any different about it x


----------



## jennievictora

nah its pretty much your choice they can advise you but its up to the mother x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Go with the epidural !!!!! AMAZINGGGG :)


----------



## jennievictora

iam doing dont worry lol a girl said to me she had it and was able to sleep woke up and was 10cm dilated :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well that sounds good ha 
I won't dismiss it but don't want to pick it.

I still haven't started my period!! So annoying.
Got a full day ahead. Got day off work. Meeting my best friend to see her wedding photos from Italy, got physio on my back at 1 the got spray ran at 4 for my friends blessing and wedding rehearsal at the church.
Hoping I'll start period soon before the weekend coz can't phone the hospital from 4.30 on Friday x


----------



## jennievictora

how are you hayley i saw your fb status but didnt want to comment on there hope your ok x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Jen
Was told today when I rang my nurse that I could have started last month, I didn't cozi thought I had to contact them before I took my 1st injection, that's what I was under the impression of. And the lady said no you could have started and just told us the date! So I could have been finished by now and waiting to test!
That upset me a bit, I know I can't change that now but just upset me and law is away all of next week working in London to help prepare the gas for the olympics so I'll have to do the injections myself unless I start tomorrow,then the 1st injection would be Sunday.

I just has it in my head that he would be doing them and I could just not look, but I will just have to be brave and try my best.
I made him feel bad tho coz he knows it worrying about it all.

I'm all prepared for my friends wedding so need my beauty sleep x

Speak to you Sunday x
Have a good weekend.


----------



## jennievictora

ah thats rubbbish hun they should of told you that before hand 
x i think once you have done the injections once you wil be ok doing them yourself :) have a nice time at your mates wedding are you a bride maid or guest ?x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm maid of honour we've been friends since we were 3 yrs old.
Hopefully weather stays dry.
Im going to her house to have my hair done now 
Have a good day x


----------



## jennievictora

aw iv never been to a wedding have a good time:) iv just got back from pub lunch and antenatal was intrestn but so long 9.30-3.30 :O and i seem to have picked a cold up :( x


----------



## jennievictora

my travel sytme being delivred tommrow eep :) will take photos and put them up its so nice x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You've never been to a wedding!!! Wow that's unusual.

Why was antenatal class allday that's a lot?

I'm so tired it's a long day with a wedding x


----------



## jennievictora

i know only thing weddingy iv been to was the after party thing :( that was when i was much younger went with my parents . It was all day cos they did all the sessions in one class instead of lots of litle classes tbh it was a bit long but got see the delivrey rooms where il have my little man which was good x


----------



## lola_90

Hi :hi:

Haven't posted in ages! Couldn't find the thread :dohh:

How are you all???!!!

I moved house last weekend which was stressful! Still in the midst of unpacking, but it is so nice to have more space!

:flower:


----------



## jennievictora

hiya im ok thanx seeing my consulatant today cos of my thyroid prob so will prob be there all day x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi Lola 
Hope it went well with moving, worth it in the end tho, takes ages to get it how you want it.
How's your pregnancy?
Hope it all goes ok jenn.
I still haven't started my peroid! I've had a really stressful time at work with 1 collaege, everyone had a trouble with her and I had to have words. Didn't go down very well and she hasn't come in since. The owner of the business is going to be so annoyed when he gets back from his holiday. 
Shes meant to be covering my weekends whilst I go through the ivf but theres no way she will be trusted now, and it's only just started! 
God knows whats going to happen but I'm still taking my time off if I feel we need it. Very stressful no wonder I haven't started my bloody period!! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lola you find all the threads you've commented on on the right hand side of your user cp. it says view all subscribed threads x


----------



## jennievictora

how late are you hayley is it worth you takin a preg test you never know hun! doc went ok thanx there happy with me and bean and heard his heartbeat hes head down but head not engaged yet x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've been spotting for 2 weeks now, I normally come on from day 33-36 and I'm on 43 now.
We had really rough sex (sorry ha) to see if it would bring it on. I'm having incredible stomach pains and I get shooting pains down there and that's normally a good sign. I've never wanted to start so much before. I'm scared because I know it's going to be tough now but can't wait because I'll possible be pregnant in 4 weeks time.
I did a pregnancy test last week was negative and did 1 yesterday and negative, it's just my body being awkward because I'm waiting.

Honestly can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone jenn. 
You must be scared but excited to see your boy. Can't wait to see a picture of him x
Glad all went ok at doctors x


----------



## jennievictora

its so annoying when you have to wait but it sounds like you will come on soon they can give you tabs to give you a period i had to have them before. im soo excited about having him here getting impaitent now and want him now lol! but hes worth the wait. my pregnancy has gone so fast and it really does go a bit to fast in a way x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

not sure if i should go to the doctors or not to see if they can give me anything x


----------



## jennievictora

might be worth it cos they gave me stuff to bring a period on before i started ovulating but its not a true period so dont know if it would work x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I didn't go doctors today had too much to do.
And still haven't come on x
I'll let you know when I do x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Started my peroid yesterday so 1st injection this morning.
I haven't slept very well, stupid but can't help it.
Hoping I won't even notice it going in x


----------



## jennievictora

yay chuffed for you hun! it will be fine is your husband doing it for you cant renmebr his name sorry x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah Lawrence is doing it for me.
He was shaking coz he doesn't want to hurt me.
It did sting but it was fine and was over before I knew it x


----------



## jennievictora

ah thats goood then do you have to do them for the whole week every day :)


----------



## lola_90

Glad your periods finally started, you will get used to the injections :hugs:

Mine does this things were it subscribes to all the threads that i comment in so it takes forever to bring the thread up anyway!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Have to do them for just over 2 weeks. 
1 injection a day until Wednesday and then Thursday morning I start 2 a day.
Got an instant bruise this morning as injected into a vein and it's very sore. 
Weve come away to Cromer but rang the hospital this morning and have to leave weds night as have my 1st scan Thursday at 9.30am to check my follicles are growing ok or they will up the dosage I have x


----------



## lola_90

At least it's not forever, my cousin has diabetes and has to inject himself at least 4x a day for the rest of his life :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No it's not forever but I've still got to go through a frightening process to have a baby that ive been trying years to have


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sorry I'm being touchy. Everything is getting to me. I'm not feeling myself on these injections x


----------



## jennievictora

37 weeks today!!!! :) hows everyone getting on?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Could be any day now.
I had my 1st scan yesterday and all the follicles which contain the eggs are growing nicely. Been told not to take the 2nd injection as they don't want them to grow too quickly or I'm at risk of the ovarian stimulation and then my cycle would be canceled.

I go back on Sunday for the next scan and blood work to see how much they've grown again.
Estimated egg collection will be around next weekend x


----------



## jennievictora

oh thats so exciting hun let us know how you get on! :D x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you jenn. I'll know if I'm pregnant in about 3-4 weeks x


----------



## jennievictora

eepp you could be preggy then and i could or should of had little man by then :D x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im sure you would have had your little man by then. 
i saw a change mat today that has prince on it with a crown and thought of you x


----------



## jennievictora

ooh where did you see that hun iam after a nice changing mat :) i hope hes here by then my next mw appointment is 15th august id be five days over due then xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

its on a local site on facebook ill see if they post, hang on x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

£9 including p&p ill going to post it on your wall x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun going get him one i think if they still in stock :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

shes got some lovely stuff and i thought £9 isnt bad x


----------



## jennievictora

thats really good i think :) thanx for letting me know iv just commented on the pic on the link hopefully will mesg me back and i can order one :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i just saw something else on another picture saying that was stuff the same on a birmingham selling page. search that on facebook and you could be able to pick 1 up if theres 1 close but 9 isnt bad x


----------



## jennievictora

il have a looksie thanx hun


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just come out
The follicles have grown a fair bit since Thursday.*
They've gone from 5-8mm to 9-14mm now.
Been told to take the 2nd injection (which law had to do in front of the nurse) as 1 follicle is over 14mm the injection stops that egg being released.
He wanted me to come back Tomorrow but I said can I come Tuesday instead.*
So going back Tuesday weds and possible egg collection Friday if not Monday definatly x

All becoming very real!!! X


----------



## jennievictora

omg thats so exciting can they tell how many eggs you have got or not untill they have collected them? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No they can't tell you. The eggs are inside the follicles and they can only see the follicles, and they measure there sizes.
Lots of trips to London this week x


----------



## jennievictora

oh yeah of course sorry total baby brain moment there lol! fingers crossed for you chik hope your having a good weekend x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your pictures looked lovely jenn.

Not feelIng great today, had terrible headache but had 2 injections today so was expecting something. Feel extremely bloated too.
It's my birthday tomorrow and were going for cream tea at a lovely manor house. Getting old ha


----------



## jennievictora

happy birthday! x
aw thank you i got my dad take them yesterday :) iv got really swollen ankles today from the heat i think got doc check my blood preasure cos can be sign of pre eclampisa she said its ok atm but iv got get it re checked thursday . its normal to feel rough the clomid would make me feel really sick think its all the hormones x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you! I've had a lovely day!
Yes it's defo the hormones because you go from your normal self to having 2 lots of different extra hormones pumped in.
And next week I start progesterone too!
Got to get up at 6am again Tomorrow, got scan at 9.45
I've got a feeling they wil ask me to go Thursday too but we will see what they say otherwise I'll be there tues weds thurs Nd Friday, possibly Monday too.
As the Olympics is starting they've closed a lane off in London just for buses and olympians so it's adding an hour to people's journeys that we've heard today.
It's a good Job my work are understanding coz I'll be having the next 3 weeks off apart from a few days x


----------



## lola_90

Happy birthday hun, glad things are going well :flower:

Jennie - how are you feeling? I feel awful! Don't know how I am going to manage another 7 weeks!

My back is so painful, i can't walk properly its like a full on waddle! Bad hay fever and can't take anything for it! And sooo tired but can't sleep! 

I know it will all be worth it but so uncomfortable, and this weather isn't making it easier!

Definitely going to try and go swimming this week!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You both need to have lots of rest so it doesn't put your body under strain.

I have heard that you need to go to your local shops and ask for honey that is made in your area so that it helps you with hay fever as its got properties in it that helps you. Not sure how true it is but a pregnant lady came In to work and was looking for some advised by her doctor x


----------



## jennievictora

im ok thanx i have heard that about the honey thing so might be worth a try? foot seems gone down a bit atm but think it will swell up cos the heat :/ i like the sun but its getting on my nerves now lol cos get uncomfy. hayley let us know how you get on at hos x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Left at 6 thinking there would be a lot of traffic, there wasn't and got here at 7 so they changed my scan to 7.30.
The 1 egg egg has grown from 14-17mm but nothing much has changed but said its fairly common.
They have a meeting in the afternoons& will see if it's best to up my dose& change my scan date.
The big follicle won't be used now as it will be too mature by the time the others catch up.
Let you know what they say later when they call x


----------



## jennievictora

okay doke hun fingers crossed x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies :)

Wow hayley sounds like things are really moving in the right direction for you :) I'm keeping everything crossed for you I really am !!!! 

Not long left Jennie :) I saw them change mats, they're cute but remember it'll more than likely be covered anyways as babies hate the coldness of the mat and need a cover over it. My friends little boy (my godson) is 6 days older than Isla and she always had problems changing him until she came here and had to change him and realized he didn't like the cold mat, as mine has a soft pink cover on it. Lol. 

Made me giggle about the heat, not in a bad way ! I was just thinking about when I was 30-40 weeks and the temperature didn't drop below 32&#8226; the highest was 45&#8226; and the day I gave birth it was 37&#8226; bit was I glad to be on the labour ward in the aircon lol. 

My gosh feels like foreverrrr ago now! My monkey was 4 months old last Thursday, she's sooo cute :) keeps me entertained. She can do so much stuff now, and we started weaning her onto solids on Sunday, just a few spoon fulls of rice cereal at 12 and tomorrow we introduce apples too. 

I had to take a test a few weeks ago, my period didn't come til day 35 so I was worried but I know it can take upto 12 months for your body to get back to normal. I started the pill Yaz, had 2 days of increased discharge with tiny bits of bright red blood and some brown too so thinking my body's just getting used to being on the pill after 4 years. I've lost a stone in the past 3 weeks and feeling pretty good, 2 more to go though til I'll be happy. I'm on tablets to help but I've completely changed my lifestyle for the better. 

Let us know how you go hayley !

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

All sounds good your end Cheryl.
I love seeing your updates, you can see his much love you have for your family and your little family and it's lovely!! Love seeing Islas photos she's a sweetie and looks like Shes got lots of personality.
Eliza is getting a bigger girl. Shes rolling all over the place and getting onto her knees. Some be crawling then the trouble starts.
Love how they chat and babble it's so sweet and If you don't look at her whilst she's talking she says it louder until you do.
Can't wait for my own.
I went back to work after my scan this morning and constantly felt rubbish, after 4 hours of a banging headache, feeling light headed and dizzy and a few tears I came home.
They have canceled my scan for Tomorrow and I have to make it for Thursday now x


----------



## jennievictora

heya cheryl iv got 2 weeks 3 days left eeeeppp :) ordered him a gro egg rooom thermomter yesterday and we rang about his funrniture they have everything there now part from the dresser which they should have tmz and they can deliver it within 24hours :D so should have it by fri at latest il post pic when its all set up :) hes got a changing mat with a cover :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Why have they cancelled your scan for today hun? And Thursday they just checking your follicles again?

Jennie you've left things til the last minute lol lucky you didn't go early. I was too impatient and had Isla's room done by 25-28 weeks I think it was. I love to be organised though unless it drives me crazy and I can't settle knowing things need to be done lol. Can't wait to see his room :) do you have any names yet? Not long left at all :) so is he engaged any yet? Isla was 4/5 engaged at my 31 or 32 week appointment. And was 2/5 by 38 weeks and apparently that's as far as your first baby will engage. By my due date my bump had dropped so much abd I think if I hadn't have been induced she wouldn't have been far off anyways. 

Ohhh and we have the groegg it's amazing, such peace of mind and it will be in summer for sure ad I'm worried already about her overheating as nights get unbearable and don't often drop below 25&#8226; outside, there was a few nights last year when at 2am it was still 34&#8226; "/

Hope you're both taking it easy xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They canceled my scan for today because I had 1 follicle which was 17mm (they collect at 18mm) and the rest are 9-11mm so they are discarding the big 1 and upping my dosage so that they have a chance to grow for 2 more days before scanning again.
I've not been well at all the last 2 days, constant headaches, light headed, dizzy which makes me feel sick. I've got no energy, went into work yesterday and had to come home as I was so emotional. It's the 1st day where I've just cried and cried. 
Told work I'll be off for 3 weeks now. The rest of this week and then I'm allowed 2 weeks off from egg collection to recover and relax. I really Want this to work. I honestly don't know how woman do this again and again. It's draining.
I'll have to put up a picture of the rash the 2nd injection gives me straight away. So itchy!

The scans are getting painful when they touch and move all the follicles. Some doctors are rougher than others.
Can't wait until its all done x


----------



## jennievictora

hope you feel better soon chick x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've felt fine today but I have drank nearly 4 litres of water so think that's helped.
Constantly on the loo tho ha x


----------



## jennievictora

lol ! im strugglin in this hot weather a bit tbh cant wait till hes here x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My follicles have grown 3mm in 3 days so they've made some progress at least.
Waiting for a call later to confirm the next scan, but I think it will be saturday and possible egg collection Monday or Tuesday.
So making progress x


----------



## lola_90

Glad things are going well hun :)

Nearly finished babies room :) Painted it this week and my OH has put all baby's furniture up, so just need to measure the curtains and then i can order all the bedding. 

Had midwife today and my spd has gotten unbearable so have been referred for phsyio, hoping it will help as i am in so much pain :(


----------



## jennievictora

i had physio for pelvic girldle pain they wil prob give you a support belt to wear 2 :) mt little mans room is decorated apart from pics to go up and furniture which is coming monday now :D x


----------



## lola_90

Yeh, doc said I will prob get crutches as well and if it gets worse will be offered an early induction. Am in soo much pain it's horrible, spent most of the day in tears :(

Thats good about your babies room. I've just ordered all his bedding and accesories for his room another £200 down!


----------



## jennievictora

yeah we got shown exercises that where usefull my phsyio said when they go head down the pain isnt as bad so hopfully itl ease up soon got beans furniture coming monday cant wait and went shopping today and got some vests in sale for me and a blanket for bean and a winnie the pooh towel and a little tiger hat x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm still not doing very well. I've not responded to the increased dose so will be upped again tomorrow. It's a lot longer than others take, they've had to give me another load of injections which he told us cost £300+ per pen so glad I don't have to pay x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Some follicles have grown but others have stayed the same. He really thought this would be my last scan.
Got to get more meds as ran out again this morning.
I think egg collection will be Friday now, but back Wednesday x 
Want this all over now x


----------



## jennievictora

not long now hun x finally got little mans funriture today its all up and most of his clothes are put away it looks really nice! so happy with it cant belive im due next week x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your pregnancy seems to have flown by, I know it's not me being pregnant ha but seems that way to me.
Glad your all sorted now and can hopefully relax until your boy arrives.

The nurse rang me yesterday and said they want me in Thursday for egg collection. I was so nervous straight away but knew this day would come.
Got to go back today and pick up my final injection for tonight and then I start progesterone tablets for 2 weeks from Thursday morning.
So glad it's finally here and can see an end to this now.
Then I'll start worrying about the next bit x


----------



## jennievictora

let us know how it goes your awake for the egg collection?
yeah iv just got wash his clothes and hang his pictures up in his room il take pic when got my camera its in my hos bag atm cant wait till hes here :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They can do either, put you fully out or just just numb you Ill let you know how it goes x


----------



## jennievictora

what you thinking of doing i think id rather be knocked out tbh but guess its personnla choice :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I wouldn't be my choice it's up to the doctor in charge that day but been told I'm the 1st person in that morning got to be there for 7am and I will be fully knocked out! I was hoping it would be that way.snd have to stay for 2 hours after until I'm feeling fine and they give me tea and breakfast x

Getting very nervous!!! But I'll be fine.
The last injection is tonight at 8.30 and it can make you very ill as it starts making your eggs release from the follicles. I hope I don't get like that x

Do you have more regular midwife appointments towards the end? 
There's a midwife programme on tonight about what they go through looks interesting x


----------



## jennievictora

i dont blame you hun anthing like that id rather be knocked out for lol fingers crossed it dont make you poorly just think not long till you can test ! 
i have an appointment today and my next one isnt till im five days over due thats if iv not gone in to labour so my appointments have stayed every two weeks which i think is the norm :) i watched that programme last nite i enjoyed it did you watch it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Only got 2 eggs!! I feel absolutely devastated!!! If they don't fertilise I'll be so depressed!!
I need a few days to get this all in my head! 
Can't stop crying x


----------



## jennievictora

aww hun:hugs: renmber you only need one to make a baby ! keeping fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sending hugs your way lovely !! I really hope you're ok and you get your positive !!! 
I know it's hard but keep us posted , we're here if you need to chat xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They fertilised!!!
I'm so happy! I was preparing myself for more bad news!
Just have to wait til Sunday and they ring and say if I'm in that day for transfer or on Tuesday. Im going to push for them both to go back in x


----------



## jennievictora

thats great news hayley!! yeah i would see if they would put both back in so excited for you when do you have to do a test x


----------



## lola_90

:hi:

Saw the physio this week and have got a support belt and crutches, also been give loads of pain meds but reluctant to take them all the time as don't want it affecting baby. So am feeling a bit better.

Had a major nesting day and am on my 4th load of baby washing! Can't believe how many clothes this little boy has!!!

Yeh i saw that midwife programme, i love programmes like that! After my 36 week appointment apparently I get seen weekly up until my due date. Got the health visitor coming to my house next week.

Can't believe your nearly due jennie! 

Hun, so glad they fertilised :flower:, as jennie said you only need one egg to make a baby! Really hoping it works for you :flower:


----------



## jennievictora

yup im due fri 10th august :) im being seen every two weeks or have been would rather be seen more tbh but as long as beans okay im happy x


----------



## lola_90

Yeh, all the midwifes i've come across aren't really that through anyway!

At my 34week appointment she said I had protein in my wee, when i asked what that meant she said 'not sure, probably nothing to worry about' :dohh:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Protein in your wee can be a sign of preeclampsia so I'd get a second opinion if I was you as it can be very dangerous for you and baby!!! 

I had weekly check ups from 36 weeks too but they never picked up Isla was back to back !! Even at my check up on the Wednesday, or when I was in hospital on the Friday or when I went in for induction on the Sunday OR through 4 hours of actively pushing on the Monday .... TUT!!!! 

Yayyy for you Hayley, keep us updated :) so excited for you !!!

Isla's was 4 and a half months on Thursday, Where does the time go? She's a bundle of fun though, so happy and smiley. So chatty ... Dunno where she gets that from lol. 

Have a good weekend ladies xxx


----------



## jennievictora

i agree with cheryl get that double checked hun :) cant belive shes 4 months already hun ! x


----------



## lola_90

Yeh I will do, but have no other signs of pre-e as blood pressure is all fine and have had no other symptoms.

It can also nean your body is fighting an infection or signs of a uti, so will wait and see!


----------



## MissyMoo88

How are you going hayley? 

We've just bought the new iPad so I can stay in touch more now :) I found it awkward on my iPhone. 

We're just watching a horrible film, a woman fell asleep breast feeing her 3 day old baby in bed and suffocated her. I was in tears, I feel so upset and sick! Life is so cruel!! I fell asleep breast feeding Isla on the nursing chair once or twice , scary :( I guess it's easily done when you've just given birth and you are so tired :( Oh apparently the baby died of SIDS. Wow this film is depressing :'( 

You know I told you about the book save our sleep ... It advises you put your baby in its own room at 5 months as that's when they start to have defined sleeping cycles but after watching this I might put her in a 6 months, that's what SIDS recommend. 

Anyways off the depressed subject ... It was my godsons naming day today, it was beautiful. My godson is 6 days older than Isla, they love one another, well until Bentley screams with excitement and scares Isla lol. 

Hope you all enjoyed the weekend xxxx


----------



## jennievictora

thats awfull :( one of my worst fears we have a nursing chair it rocks and i could easily fall asleep in there so going make sure i have an alarm or something to wake me if i doze of . is a naming day same as a christining? x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Was one of mine too and SIDS scares the hell out of me :( I remember the first night Isla slept through 6.30 - 3am I dived out of bed, my heart in my mouth and I was actually too scared to touch her, I felt physically sick. I still do it now, put my hand on her chest to check her. I'm sooooo not ready for her to go into her own room yet, I'm seriously considering leaving it to 6 months and ignoring the book. My godson has been in his own room since 10 weeks and my friends baby is 6 weeks younger than Isla and I thinknshe's been in her own room since 6 weeks. I couldn't do that !!! When Isla does go I'm going to sleep on the nursing chair for a few nights. 

Need to sell my nursing chair, we never use it. I did for the 5 weeks I breast fed but only mainly for 2 weeks then I breast fed in my room, but next bubba we'll have no family staying with us so I'll be able to breast feed in the lounge on the sofa. 

Erm a naming day is where you celebrate their name and birth kinda thing and have a ceremony by a celebrant. Tammy and Tom had it at Tammy's mum and dads. Was lovely. Tammy's very good friend had her baby girl 10 days ago and she was so tiny bshe was 7lbs14oz at birth , Isla was 7lbs7oz but dropped to 6lbs7oz by 2 days old and as you know had a hard time gaining weight up to 5 weeks til I put her on formula buy I can't remember her being so small, it's crazy!!! Makes you realize how quick the time actually goes !!! Seeing Harlow made me broody too lol!

Any photos of your little mans room Jennie? Do you have any names picked? How you feeling? 

Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know a lady in the town I used to live that killed her baby whilst breast feeding. It's very sad. I think there are constant worries all the way through from getting pregnant to bring pregnant, to having the baby etc etc it doesn't stop! A life of worry eh 

I think once your baby gets bigger you prob don't realise how small they were. I don't with Eliza now. Can't believe she will be 1 in December! And she's not mine.

So the naming day is nothing legal? I think you can do a thing over here that hasn't got all the religious stuff x

Well my 2 little eggs ate still alive! Really good quality so waiting for Tuesday which is day 5 to see if 1 has stopped multiplying as much or if there both the same quality they will just pick 1 to put back x


----------



## MissyMoo88

So sad :( but you're right, I don't think you ever stop worrying. 

Ste and I are going to get a will sorted soon but in the mean time we're going to write and sign a statement staying if we were to die or become a cabbage that mum and dad are to have Isla. I'm worried sick that if Ste and I die in a car crash she'll be all alone here and they won't let her go to family :( so til we do our will mum and dad will have a copy of the statement and we'll have one in the house too. 

1 in December ? That's gone so quick but that's scary because 3 months after Xmas Isla will be 1 :( geeeeeees. I don't want my baby to grow up lol. I say to her you can stay at this age and mummy will look after you forever , mummy doesn't mind you being a baby forever lol. 

I'm really excited for you Hayley :) will they not put 2 back in ? I know multiple pregnancy is common with IVF ? I'm not clued up on IVF , sorry if I sound stupid but when does the sperm get inserted? And when the egg is back in then do you wait to see if it attaches? I probably sound so thick :( sorry !!!

I'm just making pumpkin purée at 12.20am as I forgot earlier. Pumpkin is so hard to peel and chop ! Not into pumpkin. We don't eat it but Isla needs some variety as there's not many foods she can have til 6 months, I think there's 11. I'm enjoying making my own though and not buying it in jars :) Isla's been on lactose free formula for 4 weeks as she was unwell so weaning her back into normal formula this week and praying she's ok and not lactose intolerant. Well best finish blending these pumpkins, the blender woke Isla so was making sure she was back asleep before I do it again. 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You don't sound stupid at all. Not many people know about it unless they've been through it, researched it or knows someone.
Once the eggs were collected on Thursday they were sent straight into the lab and mixed it with the sperm. I think the eggs weren't injected with laws sperm. Then I was rang on Friday morning to say that both eggs were fertilised but didn't know what quality they were as they didn't want to touch them anymore as I only had the 2eggs.
They are now 5 and 6 cells and 7-8 cells is excellent by day 5. So there good quality.
As we are Nhs funded they don't Want multiples unless 1 is good quality and another is not so good they would consider putting 2 back.
I don't care I just Want a baby now! If it was twins if he great but I don't care.

Your doing well making your own food. I'd like to but if I can do it sometimes I'll be pleased with that as they don't put anything into most baby foods.

It's still away from Christmas but time creeps up so fast x


----------



## MissyMoo88

So what happens once they're placed back in ? And not with laws sperm? Does that mean the baby isn't his? Or did I read that wrong "/ 

I've read there can be alot of hidden sugars in commercial baby food. But everyones different in what they do. My godson has jarred food. 

Xmas will soon be here :( we've done all Isla's shopping ... Organised lol. And even got her new pjs for Xmas eve :) 

xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No the eggs are already fertilised with laws sperm. His sperm was washed and 1 good sperm was picked and injected into the eggs. Very clever.
So they flush an egg through a speculum like your having a smear test and it obviously travels into your womb really quickly like it would naturally. 
I'm taking progesterone tablets and that's meant to make the lining thick and sticky for the egg to attach. 
Then I can test over a week later x

Wow you are organised. I bet it's a bit easier the smaller they are but the older they get they will change there mind with what they are into. My friends got all her little boys presents too, she's pregnant with her 2nd which is due nov so she doesn't want to be stressing x


----------



## jennievictora

my camera is at my parents atm but i wil take pic of his room i love sitting in there :) not set on a name yet but got a few we like said will name him when he here :) im feeling ok apart from being ill after my dinner tonigt and felt bad after eatn last nite :( i wont be putting him in his room till he 6 months :) hopin to try and make some baby food for him but dont mind him havn a good qauilty jar thats organix x


----------



## lola_90

Wow that film sounds depressing!

I know babies make you worry! First you have the worry of getting pregnant, then the fear of miscarrying then worrying that you haven't felt the baby move yet. Then when baby starts moving you worry about movements constantly and then SIDS! I have bought the angelcare monitor, so hopefully that will ease me slightly once babies born!

We are having a naming ceremony a week after baby is born, it will be held on a sunday so it will be the sunday after i give birth, obviously depending on how i am feeling etc. Some have more of a religious meaning than others. My fiance's uncle who is a pastor will be saying some words and announcing the babies name. I am really looking forward to it as it will be great for all our friends and family to meet our little baby.

Yeh i will definitely be making my own baby food, would only consider jars if i was travelling etc. I don't see the point in buying them otherwise. Making puree's are soo easy and quick and work out a lot cheaper than buying jars. A friend of mine spends a fortune on them!

My dad's cousin who was due on the 31st of this month gave birth yesterday! Makes me nervous! I definitely need to pack my hospital bag this week! 

I will try and put a pic up this week of my little man's room looks so cute, i love walking in there and opening his drawers and looking at all his little clothes!

Hope everyone has a good week :flower:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ooh I see. Well let us know when you are going in and i really hope that week flys by!! And make sure you take it easy ! Put your feet up. 

Yep they have big mid year sales here so we did her Xmas shop but I keep adding too it. Gees I need a bigger house lol. 

Can't wait to see his room Jennie :) if you was ill that could maybe be your body clearing out? Ive heard that can happen before labour. Can't wait to see your little guy :D 

It was depressing, I think it was called love and other impossibilities or something like that. But yep you don't stop worrying !! Actually on that note I'm gonna go check my little lady .... The last two days she's slept more than usual. Usually in the afternoon she has 30 minutes on the button but she's been asleep for an hour now. I'll wake her in 20 minutes (3pm) for her bottle. I know her teeth are bothering her so could be that, don't think she's due a growth spurt til around 6 months. She'll be 5 months in 10 days and she's still in 0-3month clothes, I'm bored of them now lol and want her to wear her pretty 3-6m clothes. She's quite tall and very slender. She enjoyed her pumpkin at lunch time :) 

Looking forward to seeing baby's room Lola ! And you're brave having a naming ceremony upto a week after bugs birth ... Gees I didn't feel up to anything for a couple of weeks. But good luck to you :) it'll be a special day. You'll have to pop a photo up of your Little man when he's here !!

I started slowly packing my bag at 29 weeks, I couldn't wait lol. I was sooo excited. 

I used to do the same with Isla's room, go in there and open her drawers and wardrobe. I'd sit on the chair and cuddle her teddy lol. Or just walk in and back out. 

Well best get my little ladies bottle ready.

Have a good day xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I go in Tuesday at 1 so hoping its still good news then. 

Don't worry yourself thinking about the jars of food Jen you have other things to think of 1st and the organic jars will be fine, millions of people use them. Concentrate on your little 1 arriving. My friend was so sick before labour started and like Cheryl said its your body clearing out ready for birth.
So maybe soon!!!!! Can't wait to hear from you once baby arrives. 

If you see a bargain on toys or clothes you just feel you have to buy it. I wanted to buy Eliza's birthday and christmas present earlier but really not sure what to get yet. I was thinking 1 of them bikes with the handle for the parents to push but I don't know. She should be talking around then. She gets all over the place now rolling and rolling its funny. She picks her head up to see which way she wants to go then back down to roll ha x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah im hopin its a sign but will see as not had any other symptoms :( cant belive hes due this fri ! actully feel all emotional that im finally getting my dream come true :) its defo worth getting prezzies for xmas not i got bean some vtech toys at baby show cos they where half price of shops there ! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bet, I'll feel exactly the same when my time comes, you deserve it Jen. He will be here so soon x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun :) yeah you will be the same it so amazing me and the oh was watchin my 4d scan dvd and i was nearly in tears x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

that must be a lovely thing to see and i hope i get to experience that very soon x


----------



## jennievictora

im sure you will hun :) xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Keeping everything crossed for you hayley !!! Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks Cheryl. 
I can't wait til Tomorrow then I'll be in my 2ww which won't be 2 weeks ha x


----------



## lola_90

I know, if it was my choice I would have it later but its part of my fiances culture to have it on the sunday after the baby is born.

I don't have to do anything though apart from show up! His family are all coming down and cooking and OH and his friends will decorate etc, so no stress for me and if it all gets too much then I can just pop upstairs and lie down! Best of both worlds!


----------



## MissyMoo88

That doesn't sound too bad then Lola :)

Thinking of you today hayley :flower::hugs:
So you said you have to wait a week til you can test? So next Tuesday? Do you test at home or does the hospital do it for you? I bet this week will be the longest of your life, but I do hope it goes quickly for you !!! Just relax and take it easy.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just on way home.
It went well and we are so pleased we were allowed the 2 put back!!! So happy we have a good chance of 1 taking.
They have told me to test on 18th but I could get a positive before that, so not sure if I should test before x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Jens quiet, she's normally on everyday.
Maybe little man is making an appearance x


----------



## lola_90

That's great news that you have been allowed to put two back :)

I would try and hold out till the 18th to test, I know the wait will be tough, but it would be horrible to get a negative because you tested to early. Try and be strong :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm going to really try not to test x


----------



## jennievictora

im here ! just been sorting some of little mans clothes in to size order :) hayley id try not to test untill the 18th i tested few days before my period was due and got neg tested day i was due and got my bfp!!! how are you feeling? xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

That's great news Hayley :) imagine if both take :) you could end up with twins? I'd try and hold off but if you do test use first response early response. I got my positive 6 days before my period was due with a frer and clear blue digital. Good luck lovely, I'm keeping everything crossed for you :) 

Jennie I did/do the same, clothes in size order and in short sleeve t shirts, long sleeve t shirts, romper suits, dresses, cardigans, coats lol. 

Pouring with rain here today, was planning on a walk to the beach. Hopefully it'll clear around lunch. Need to get my butt back walking, I had last week off. I've lost 3 stone since having Isla :) can't really include my baby weight though because I lost that within 2 weeks but still feels better saying 3 stone lol. I've still another stone and a half to two stone to lose. I'm in a size 12 now ! I think it took the doctor telling me I didn't have pcos but the reason I had trouble falling pregnant was because of my weight :( :( he advised me to lose 5-10kg (11-22lbs) I've lost 7kg (15lbs) in 6 weeks but like I want/need to lose more. 

Time for Isla's rice cereal and apples :) and then we go back to bed for a nap , 9-11 :) the book save our sleep by tizzie hall is amazing, I know I mentioned it for routine and giving you amazing tips but it's really good to help you wean baby onto solids too :)

xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohhh Jen that's disappointing I thought you might be pushing that boy out hehe!!

Cheryl I lOve the sound of getting baby into a routine but when there nearly born and you've got people visiting all the time what do you do?
Or do you start then on it from a certain age?
And the baby is always sleeping ha 

I'm having really bad stomach cramps which started 3am last night I'm not sure if it's normal or not. Going to put up a thread and see x


----------



## jennievictora

haha i wish hayley im feeling sooo impaitent now ! want my baby boy here now :( and i feel all emotional which will be down to the hormones lol il let you know if anything happens :) few people have said my bumps lower my dad reckons il have him this week and my oh reckons by next week x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

He's dropped so he's getting ready to come out.
Just watched the midwife programme from last night and was in tears.
Can't wait to hear from you when the time comes!
Hope it's not too long x


----------



## jennievictora

and i do lol yeah i watched that last nite id love to be a midwife but theres bits of the job that i dont think i could handle the blood etc wouldent bother me but say if you have to deliver a stillbirth or tell parents bad news i couldent do it :( x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I'd love to do it but couldn't go back uni after working so long.
But yes it's not all good about that job, but I'm sure that's a small part of it x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Did you do that thread hayley? What did they say? 

We got Isla into the routine at 8 weeks but only because I couldn't find the book and we had family staying with us but my god it is the best thing we've ever done !!! And baby 2 will be on the routine from the day it comes home. Having a routine makes everything so easy, you know what they want when they cry, easy to arrange things around etc. I love having a routine, and I've read babies like structure too, helps them settle. As for going seeing family from my point of view getting into a routine is more important as it'll be you (not you as in you "/) with the unsettled baby. Isla has a morning nap 9-11 and I don't do ANYTHING til the earliest 11.30. Isla's routine is more important than having coffee with a friend. We don't stick to it by the minute but we are pretty much on track. Everyone says what a happy, content, smiley and settled baby Isla is ... People say you're so lucky to have such a good baby ... I'm sorry but luck has nothing to do with it ! It's the way you parent in my opinion ! (people do the same with my dog, but it's the way we've trained her) 

Oh with the routine you wake baby at certain times. Even now Isla could sleep past 7 or 11 and sometimes if I'm on Skype to my mum she says oh Cheryl she's tired leve her. But if I was to leave her our day would be all out of wack and I know for a factbisla wouldn't like it and would become unsettled.

Oohhh Jennie, enjoy these last few days because when he's here you won't even remember being pregnant lol. I hope he's here soon though !!! How long do they leve you in the uk before they induce? My bump dropped a day or two before my DD but of course I was induced on my DD. 


It's 8.20pm here and I have a few jobs to do (bottles, washing etc) but will pop on in a little bit ..... EEKKKKK the tv just turned on, on it's own, ermmmm scary :( 

xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Everything you've said makes sense and I really want to get a baby into a routine. Wonder if it's possible with twins. 
So when there newborn obviously they sleep all the time. Do they tell you what to do from the time you get home with the baby? and wake the baby up at certain times?

I will get the book and have a read.

I'm not feeling good today, still got cramps and think I'm bored Nd fed up at home on my own already! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh they said that cramps were a good sign of implantation! So ill stop worrying a bit now x

Bought the book on eBay so will have a read x


----------



## MissyMoo88

There's a section in the boom about twins :) and they do routines from birth to iteoducing solids then solids to such an age etc. There's different routines for breast fed babies and formula fed babies. Ye the book tells you when to put baby to sleep, when to feed baby, when to put baby down to nap, when to bath. I mean you don't need to stick to it if it doesn't work, just use as a guideline. She even says you can tweak it as she understands it won't suit everyone. It's been amazing helping us wean Isla, for what foods and at what times. It recommends putting her into her own room at 5 months as that's when they start to have proper sleep cycles but I don't think I'm ready for that :( but saying that Isla is a long baby and could possibly outgrow her crib soon o time will tell. Of course if she becomes at risk of hurting herself in the crib she'll have to go in her big cot in her room.

Oohhh that's good :) think happy, positive thoughts Hun :) I really am keeping everything crossed for you!!!! So excited for you :) :)

I forgot to take my pill yesterday and it was day 7 so my booklet says I must use another barrier for 7 days unless the change of becoming pregnant is quite high ... Damn it !!! 

Feeling sick as a dog tonight :( so I think it's bedtime for me xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Uttt ohh baby number 2 could be on the way ha

Get some rest love. Ive read all the 50 shades books in a week so decided to get bared to you which isn't as raunchy ha 
I'm so bored. Tv is crap! Don't want to watch any of the DVDs so reading will take my mind off stuff x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Noooooo wayyyyyy lol. I'm enjoying Isla and losing weight. Not ready for baby 2 yet lol. This time next year we'd be happy though. 

I'm on the second one, fifty shades darker. Haven't picked it up in over a week, should do really. You should get a girlie DVD and some chocolate and relax :) and yep daytime tv is crap :(

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was off work but couldn't put them down until they were all read ha filth!!
I'm in the mood where I don't know what film I want to watch. Want new 1s, watched 21 jump street with channin Tatum which was so funny and this means wear with Tom hardy that was good too, where 2 mates fancy the same girl and decide to continue dating her util she can pick x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I think we've seen this is war.

How you feeling today lovely? 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Still not sleeping which is annoying. I can't switch my mind off at night but that could be coz I've been at home for 3 weeks.

Still haven't cramping so I'm hoping it's still a good thing.

Going to see my friends week old baby later coz I'll come back megs broody x

You and Isla ok? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Oh no :( that would be annoying. 

Aww a week old, how cute. Gees the time just flies !! 

We're good thank you, I've been in agony with my back since Monday night from hoovering. Since being pregnant hoovering really hurts my back :( so ive had a few rough nights and last night Isla kept unswaddling herself so I had to keep reswaddling her.

I hope the cramping is good news :) look out for implantation bleeding too although not everyone gets it.

Enjoy your day with your friend :)

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh bless you, bad backs really hurt! I still get bad pains from when a bloke went into the back of our car.

Do you not put Isla in those grow bags.
Eliza Wont be swaddled she hates it.

Cant wait to see the baby x


----------



## MissyMoo88

They do :( I cracked my coexist about 12 years ago and it niggles now and again but since being pregnant my back hurt so much, I couldn't do much house work and had to stop work at 30 weeks. So I've told hubby he has to do the big Hoover and I'll do it everyday with the little upright one we've got. We need an upright one I think. 

Ye Isla never liked to be swaddle til about 8/10 weeks. We have 3 sleeping bags for her lol. I guess we've just got to wean her into sleeping unswaddled. 

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

lovley hot day today hope your both well :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Enjoy the weather :) I can't wait for summer :) :) I can actually enjoy it this year and get a tan lol. And enjoy it with my girl , best make the most of it as hoping to be pregnant again this time next year. Think I'm crazy wanting to be 26-40 weeks pregnant during summer again but would rather be pregnant than stress about a newborn in 45 degrees. But we'll see.

Bedtime for me, 00.21 here and managed to sit down for an hour after making Isla's purée's and cleaning up the mess I made lol. 

Night ladies ! Hope both of you are taking it easy :) xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your always up late to bed, how are you not knackered allday.
I saw you freeze your little portions up in a cube thing that's a good idea and east to pop out 1 when needed.
Do you put any milk in at all?

Went to see my friends baby and feel very broody x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I know , I'm terrible. I have a baby that sleeps all night and I only get about 6 hours. I do need to start going to be earlier. 

Ye the book says to do cube sizes because of course they're just starting to taste at this stage, not actually eating for nutrients like they will be at 6months. You can get 7 cubes out of one jar of Heinz apples (I bought one jar to try Isla) it works out a lot cheaper to cook your own food too.

Her milk or normal milk? But neither, oh except for her rice cereal I have to add her formula to. If the purée is too thick I just just the water I steamed them in because it has the flavor and of course is boiled. 

I bet you're broody!! Well Tuesday is fast approaching :) excitingggggg !!! Will Law be there when you test? Did you say you were testing tuesday or Wednesday? 

Jennie has your midwife said how engaged bubs is? Checked to see if your cervix is open or dilated? 

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

hiya hun he wasnt engaged last week but they said that can change really fast they didnt check my cervix i dont think they wil unless hes over due hes due today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's your due day!!!!! I can't believe it's been 9 months since you told us. Crazy how time goes!!

I slept a bit better last night but I like to sleep on my front and it's very tender at the mo. suppose I'd have to get used to that.

I'm meant to test on 18th which is a sat but I possible might be back at work that sat so might do it Friday so I don't have to rush.
I would probably get a positive earlier but law doesn't want me to test earlier incase I get my hopes up but I'm 3 days past 5 day transfer so 8 days possibly too early x

Jen you going to do anything to try bring this little one on?
Walking, bouncing on a ball, sex etc
Does Neil work? Would you have to call him if anything starts x


----------



## jennievictora

iv done bit of walking will try the other things but most are old wives tales tbh apart from having sex the midwife said that can work wont bother with the pinapple cos you need to eat like 8 whole ones :O lol and was going try the clary sage oil but it says on label see a doc if preg or nursing so i wont bother :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Oh for some reason I thought it was Tuesday, dunno where I got that from. I got my positive 8 days past ovulation. But just to be safe I'd wait. I thought you only had to wait a week? 

I slept half on my tummy with my leg supporting my throughout the later months. 

Bouncing on the yoga ball can help baby move down, I was on mine everyday as much as I could. 

Really? Bubs isn't engaged at all? Isla started to engage at 30/31 weeks. They work in 5ths and 4/5th is the most you'll get with your first baby until in labour. According to my midwife anyways. You get told different things off different midwives as I got told with your second they don't need to engage til labour, who know "/ I only got my cervix checked 5 days before DD because I'd asked for a stretch and sweep. My external was open and my internal was closed but it was soft. 

Is your bag all packed? How excitinggggg :) I'd love to go back to that day and do it all again :') 

Xxx


----------



## jennievictora

yup all packed he wasnt engaged last week but had pains down there today so thinking he may be now i asked my gp and she said they can engage really suddnely so im going try not to worry im seeing the mw wed if not had him by then :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ye don't stress hun, he'll come when he's good and ready :) I'm so excited for you ! Will they give you a stretch and sweep on Wednesday if you've not had him? 

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

i think if iv not had him they will book it to be dont the following week at the hospital but id prefer them to do it on wed tbh think they like to leave you as long as poss tho max you can go over is 10-12 days debnding on hospital x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I wouldn't panic Jen, he will come when he's ready and aslong as your not too uncomfortable.

I should in thery get a positive or negative a week after transfer as I'd be 12 days past when the egg was collected but going to wait until they say to test I think x


----------



## jennievictora

im okay atm i get uncomfy if sit certain way my ribs hurt and watching me get of the sofa is prob hillerous lol . yeah dont test till they say hun i know its hard but you dont want get a false result cos testn early i got a negative test and litrelly couple days late i got positive and that was both using first response tests x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I think you can request a S&S ? I think they'd rather do that that induce you ? I asked for my S&S, and had it 4 days before my DD. Not that it did anything for me. ye they leave you 10 days here. I only got induced because of my blood pressure. I read in my note the other night that I had protein in my urine so along with my bp and headaches I prob was heading for preclampsia anyways so good job I was induced :) Keep us up to date hun, can't wait to see photos :) enjoy as much as you can :)

Ye best to wait hun, how are you feeling? When do you go back to work? A week a Saturday did you say? 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't think it's my weekend to work when I go back I can't remember im forgetting which day we are ha but I think I might be back Monday.
I can't wait to test but Ive not been tempted yet x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i asked the mw was a diff one to one im ment to see but iv seen some one diff most tims lol she said they would book it in at hos but im hopin she got that wrong seems silly go hos for a sweep my mate had one and went in to labour next day so i guess it depends x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I thought most people had a sweep in there own home x


----------



## jennievictora

and i did supose it depends on the midwife unit :) x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I had a sweep at the hospital at my check up, it's a quick procedure. I didn't know they did them at home, I wonder why if you were going to a check up. But ye it does seem silly to send you to the hospital for one. 

My midwife (I saw the same one she was lovely) told me to take my hospital things just I case my waters broke after the sweep as I had strep b and would have had to have been admitted for antibiotics and because I'm allergic to penicillin I needed it through a drip that lasted 24 hours, not the tablets every few hours. Hope the sweep works if you need one!! 

Aww my Isla bear sat for a few seconds yesterday with a toy, I encouraged her a few times and we did today too. I think she'll be sitting pretty soon, crawling too. She's crazy, she goes backwards and turned 90 degrees lol. She's a very cleverer cookie.

Up to much over the weekend ladies?

Today we just had lots of playtime and now me and hubby are watching a film and had chippy for tea. Tomorrow we're going to walk to the beach (10 minutes walk away) and take Isla to see the sea :) see what she makes of it. 

xxxx


----------



## jennievictora

aww how cute there so funny when they go backwards lol! if i have it done at hos i dont know if il need to take my bags with me will ask mw on wed i think :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

I think my midwife said that just to be safe, as I live half an hour away from the hospital, I left them in the car didn't take them in with me. 

Ah talking about all this with you makes me excited to don't again lol. 

Have you been trying anything? I did bouncing on the ball, evening primrose inserted (sorry tmi) sex, raspberry leaf tablets, walking I think that's it. But I get the whole bubs comes when they're ready. 

I tired Isla's 3-6 month skirts and trousers on today and they're huge, they fall down to her ankles !! Jeez she's a while off nfitting into them, she can wear the dresses, they're big but she can get away with them, t shirts are big in the neck and body. . I weighed her Thursday she's 14lbs3oz which puts her I between the 25th and 50th percentile and she's 65cm long which puts her at the 75th percentile. 

The babies that were here Tuesday are all poorly "/ Bentley has croup, Maddison has an ear infection and conjunctivitis and Sienna has a cold. Isla was a bit quiet today and sleepy but hoping its her teeth and nothing else. 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah my SIL had 2 sweeps which her last 2 babies at home. So did a few friends. Different places do if different I suppose.

It's lovely when they learn to do new things. Eliza understands fish and is trying her hardest to repeat it as she loves looking at laws marine tank and she loves our cats an is trying to say that. So sweet. It's weird how all of a sudden they learn something and then they do it all the time.

I just bought some 2nd hand toys from a lady off Facebook so went to pick them up, all musical things, she'll love making noise with those.
Then we going food shopping and home to chill.
It's very warm today so might have a BBQ.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh bless Hopefully it's her teeth and not a cold x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ye I guess they do. 

How cute :) I love this stage Isla is at, so fun :) she'll be starting swimming lessons in a few weeks :) exciting!!

It's good when you can get decent things second hand, not a lot of that here I find. We bought Isla that luv u zoo jumperoo a few weeks about for $200 ($250 in shops) and I've just see one on gumtree, 3 months old $70 ! Ah well. 

Sounds lovely :) enjoy Hun. 

I'm fed up of winter now !!! And we just got our electricity bill through ... $900 (almost £600) and that's for 3 months. We've been using the heaters all day and night though :( damn it. And prices have gone up here. It's bloody ridiculous. And they give you 17 days to pay. 

Thanks Hun, hoping she doesn't catch croup as Bentley gave Isla kisses on Tuesday xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The houses over there are not brick builds like ours are they as they go up so quickly. So ul find the heat prob escapes through a lot.
17 days is not a lot, what of you can't afford it?

Why do you think the Auses don't sell there stuff?


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ye the houses aren't built to the standard of the UK at all. There's no instillation or anything, single glazing, external door the same as the interal doors ... Ridiculous !!! 

They do sell their things but I've found lot of it is tat, not worth it. And I'm not just being a snob. You have to find the right people to buy from if you get me.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Really that's weird about the doors?

Your dad a builder? Are they going to build there own house out there or buy 1? 

I know what you mean about some 2nd hand stuff as some people do not look after there stuff at all x


----------



## MissyMoo88

My mum and dad will build at some point. Ye he's a builder. I think we're going to build too, build it right lol. A normal size bath, instillation etc lol.

My little bubba has been coughing a bit today and just been coughing in her sleep, they say croup is like a bark. Will keep an eye on her during the might as that's when it apparently starts. Hoping she's not :( did I tell you she had to go on lactose free formula? 

How you feeling Hun?? 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea you did say and why is that? Isla allergic to milk? 
Oh bless her, not nice hearing them coughing, hope she sleeps through it and doesn't turn to croup! 

When are you mum N dad getting there? X

I started to feel sick earlier but ok now x


----------



## MissyMoo88

She went on it as she had diarrhea for 2 weeks , 2-3 times a day. Before that she went once every two days. So she had a stool sample and came back normal but I wasn't happy so took her back to the doctors as I knew it wasn't normal for her. So. We got told the diarrhea would have damaged some follicle thingys and if she kept having diarrhea they'd become per entry damaged and wouldn't heal meaning she'd become lactose intolerant so we had to put her on de-lact formula to stop the diarrhea, we kept her on it for 4 weeks and she's been fully on normal formula 3 days now and she seems ok. So glad she isn't lactose intolerant. 

She had a bit of a whine about 20 minutes ago but settled again. Thanks hun. 

My mum and dad ....... Longgggg story :( basically they now have no visa application. After 27 months and £12,000 their business class visa had to be withdrawn as they couldn't sell their house and provide the $750,000 bonds by the date they were given. So I was sponsoring them, got all the info from immigration after ringing so so many times and confirming the info was correct, they knew every detail and said we could apply early with proof of contracts etc and a letter stating why I feel I am 'settled' (8 weeks before my 2 years here) so we did, mum and dad paid $3,000 for the dick head (sorry) of a case officer refuse to accept it because we are 5 weeks before the 13th September the 2 years I've been here. so a waste of money, form filling etc. so I'm fighting with this woman now to give me an answer when we can reapply but she's being a stubborn bitch but I'm not going to back down. I have to provide Ste's work contracts to show we came here with intentions of staying permenantly because we entered on a Working holiday visa. We only did that as it was the only visa we could get to start the job 4 weeks after it was offered. So I'm now waiting on letter from Ste's work to state they offered a two year contract and asked ste to start within 4 weeks and we were on a permenant residents tax rate so that in itself should show her. So see what she comes back with. I feel so sorry for my mum and dad :( all they want is to get he and get on with their lives and be with us and Isla. If we can't apply til after nov my brother will need his own visa too as he'll have finished college and won't be a defendant. Just all depends on her and the date she says, if she says, we can apply. 

Have you been looking out for symptoms? 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

God that sounds complicated!! And some people are jobs worthy aren't they.
Australia love there country and don't let immigrants into it like we do so they do things right but very frustrating if your genuinely wanting to stay out there. 
It's terrible there just wasting money. Would they have to pay that again when they apply?
It's hard to sell houses now especially if there a lot of money. People can't get the mortgages. 
I take it its still up for sale? Have they had much interest?

Is Isla classed as Australian now? X


----------



## jennievictora

that sounds a nightmare cheryl hope it gets sorted asap for you :) how you feeling hayley? my first symptom was sore boobs and i had mild cramps like period cramps :) x


----------



## jennievictora

im really tempted try bouncn on a birthing ball iv tried walking but have be carefull cos can make my hips bad x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The bouncing is ment to bring the head right down, they all recommend it. Get bouncing x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Oh they do let all the frigging immigrants in who come in on boats!! 

Ye they'd have to pay the money again. Ye their house is still up for sale but not in a rush to sell now they've wasted £14,000 and 27 months. They dropped their house from 650,000 to 595,000 and took and offer of 575,000 but then she pulled out. That was in feb I think. It's all just wearing us down :( 

Ye Isla is Australian citizen :) but she's dual nationality automatically I think. 

Thanks Jennie :) me too !! 

My first symptom was feeling hot and no energy whilst massaging that's what made me test. But I also got implantation bleeding too and just a wave of sickness for literally 5 seconds the day before I got my positive. 

Ye you should try, and rocking and rolling ypur hips on the ball is meant to be good too but I guess hard if your hips are bad. He'll be here in no time :) 

7.46 here and lay in bed all on my own, feel strange as usually up feeding Isla but Ste's off today and he's up with her but I'm wide awake with itchy feet to get up so think I will lol. 

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

think mite get one :) just asked my mate whos a mw if she thought id get a sweep wed she reckoned i would and said they have always worked so fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bet it is Grtting you all down when you just Want to be together.
What do you think stes family be like when your family are lIving there. You think theyd be jealous and especially when baby number 2 comes along.
They really have dropped the price right down then.
It must be a big house.

If your in a routine it's hard to have a lay in even at the weekends. I can never sleep longer than 8 unless I've had an extremely late night.

It's 11.30pm and I'm still wide awake, haven't sleep properly since I started the injections, it's getting me down now as I love my sleep x

Don't think ive had any symptoms yet, my boobs never hurt but they are since taking the progesterone so was told that and constant weeing but that's coz I have to drink 3 litres of water a day to stop me getting the ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome and it's meant to be good to help the eggs settle too, most people say there symptoms were like there periods due x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hopefully ul go before Wednesday jenn x

It's nice to have you back regularly Cheryl! Missed ya 
Miss Kelsey too she's got a new fella x


----------



## jennievictora

i hope so just been on aargos site got a value one that been reccomend to me so may go pick one up really finfing it haard get comfy now esp with the heat atm yeah my symptoms where v sim to period i thought i was going to have a perid tested and my little bean was there lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

go get it hun, ive heard really god things about it, like being in the water, its weightless on your body.
i would be due my peroid next friday so ill test then. 6 days!!! x


----------



## jennievictora

let us know how it goes so excted for you ! yeah think i will need go argos any way at some point cos brought dinner set got it home and dont like it lol! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ha what ya like.
any other signs yet? x


----------



## jennievictora

nah nothing atm hun :( feel bit down cos just want him here now think hormones arent helping tbh im just trying to think that within ten days max il have him here cos max you can go over is 12 days x


----------



## jennievictora

woohoo dont need buy a ball mum said they got 2 at theres so will borrow one and give it a go x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Don't get down darlin you've done so well. You are just getting impatient to see him now but you will very soon.
Have a nice few meals with hubby, some take aways so you can chill and try pass the time. 
He will be worth it x

Glad they have a ball so you don't have to buy 1.
Did your change mat come? X


----------



## jennievictora

im going order it today hun yeah your right hes defo worth the wait :) going go stables soon see my horse and try and finsh a book im reading :) you doin anyhin nice today x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What you reading?

Nothing planned today really. Laws going to do some gardening as our garden is getting over grown. We need to get a skip and take rows of trees down that go way to far into our garden. My neighbour keeps asking us when we're doing it coz the trees are going into his shed but can't understand why we can't do it. But we don't have the money. He's knocked 3 times, doing my head in.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hope you're both well and relaxing. 

I shall catch up with you both tomorrow, just chilled out and had a pj day today as my girly isn't 100%. 

Enjoy your evening xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah it's nice to chill sometimes and even more when your baba is poorly.
The suns gone in now so I'm going inside.
I tried to help law pick up rubbish from the garden but I dong Want to risk anything x


----------



## jennievictora

hope she feels better soon cheryl :) hayley id try and rest as much as possible if you can the book im reading is called i blame my fairy godmother bout a girl who was a big celeb with fab life and its all gone wrong for her its a proper girly book have read it in nearly two weeks hopin to finish it today or tommrow got a few i want to read so going read wilst i can x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I read all 3 50 shades in just over a week, I literally read from the minute I got up to the time I went to bed and now I'm done I don't want to read the other books.
I read bared to you and the 2nd isn't out until October.

I've got another few Girly books I might start.
I don't normally read but it's kept me not thinking about food allday which I do when I'm at home, I loft half a stone which I put on whilst doing the injections x


----------



## jennievictora

well done on losing all that hun! iv not read them might give them a read but gt loads of books to get through hoping finsih this tonight and start anthoer one trying to pass the time lol also i will scream if one more person says pregnancy ends at 42 weeks it does not! or i wouldent of been due 3 days ago >< lol a familly member had her baby yesterday had a little boy x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ha bless you, people just try and make you feel better by saying what they think will help you, but it never does.
I know my mother and sister in law will be exactly the same.
I said something about being embarrased about doing something months ago to do with the testing ready for ivf and they both said well you haven't got a clue what's embarrassing until you have a baby then You have 5 doctors watching you.
That upset me and they haven't a clue what I've had to go through now.
I just don't want people telling me what I should be feeling or doing. There's nothing worse x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww I missed you all too! Much easier now we've the iPad and Isla is older and into a solid routine :) she's 5 months old on Thursday, makes me sad but excited at the same time. She's learning so much and it's so gorgeous :) she's still not been herself today, she has moments where she is and then she's not and you look at her and her eyes are sad :( going to have a day of lots of cuddles tomorrow. 

Not long Hayley, superrrrr excited for you :hugs: when will you test? Hhmmmm will I be awake to be on here. Your morning is my night. Jeez I remember telling you all about my positive, wow so long ago now. And yep take it easy!!! 

Jennie not long now, I know you do get fed up towards the end but very soon you'll have your gorgeous baby boy in your arms eeeeeek :happydance: When I see your name on Facebook I'm like ooooh has she had him lol. 

Back on my healthy eating and exercise today, feel miles better for it but I am craving chocolate. I've not much of an appetite and the smell of ham repulses me at the moment ... I was exactly the same at the beginning of my pregnancy but I to a test last weekend and it was negative. Anyways we don't have sex enough haha :dohh::blush: mainly my fault, just feel like its a huge effort. And it still hurts a little from the episiotomy and sorry tmi ... When I've had my legs erm spread for so long my inner thighs and kinda like all the way down my bikini line hurts so so much. I guess your body goes through so much during labour and being in the position for hours on end it effects your body and I guess I've to remember it was only 5 months ago. Jeez thinking back and I felt like I'd be doing a body workout for weeks on end, my muscles were sore head to toe lol I couldn't even lift my arms up to brush or wash my hair. I couldn't bend to lift my knickers up or dry my legs lol. I was pretty incapable. All worth it though and now you don't even think about all that kinda thing. And everyone is different. 

Are you excited Hayley? How are you feeling Jennie? Excited, nervous? 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I am excited to know. Just really worried incase it's not good news.
I normally spot for a week before my peroid is due but I don't know if it would be different after the treatment.
I just want to know!!

Nothing tmi we all know what happens ha
Is ste ok about it or not?

We haven't done it for a few weeks as don't want anything to happen x

I'm meant to test Friday but considering doing 1 tomorrow x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Just try to stay positive hun :) did you saw law will be there with you when you take the test? 

Ye he's ok with it, I think it's me who's not :( I think because it's so full on when he gets home I feel he doesn't give me any attention and I miss being close to him. And I think these tablets I am on are making me very snappy which isn't going down too well. I dunno, I just don't feel very close at the moment and it upsets me. And I guess it doesn't help we don't have anyone to look after Isla so we could just go to the cinema or to dinner and just spend time together to remind us you know. That sounds bad, I'm not saying its Isla's fault at all :( 

Ooo really? My advise to you would be not to be too disheartened if it was negative (not saying it will be, I'm not being negative, I hope that hasn't come across the wrong way!!!!) as it could just be too early. Obviously people get their positives at different times, like me and Jennie, me 6 days before my period and Jennie the day of her period or day after? I personally wouldn't be able to wait

Xxx


----------



## jennievictora

im really excited im a little bit nervous about the labour but more excited than anythn tbh :) i cant wait till hes here iam a bit fed up now cos people are popping babies out left right and centre lmao :) chery iv heard you can get good games for babies on the i pad :) x


----------



## jennievictora

also cheryl right i got my pos the day i was due my period x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I was the same til the day I was going to be induced, ste, me, mum, dad and Tom we all in the car and I was soooo quiet and white as a ghost, I still remember mum saying 'nervous Cheryl?' I even remember where we were driving past lol. Because as I'm sure you can tell I like to talk :)


Oh yes I know :) we've got Mickey mouse on here. She lovesssss Mickey mouse clubhouse on Disney junior, her little face lights up and she gets really excited. I let her watch it while I have ,y breakfast and she goes in her jumperoo, she jumps like a crazy baby lol. Even when I've showed her teddies or clothes she knows who it is. You can get covers for your iPhone, iPad fisher price ones that protect them and have little toys on too and easy to hold handles too. Going to get one. 

xxx


----------



## jennievictora

aww how cute going get little man a jumproo prob for christmas he will prob still be bit small for it but there not much about for 4months olds x


----------



## MissyMoo88

We got Isla's a few weeks ago , I'd say she'd just turned 4months. She could only touch the floor with one tippee toe lol but within a week could touch the floor. She's 5 months Thursday and loves it, has from day one :) I'm sure he'll love it :) and you can get toys for when he's older too that he'll use xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I know what you mean Cheryl. If its negative doesn't mean I'm out of the game until I start my period.
I'm going to test in the morning and if it's negative I'll test 2 days later.

My friends for the fisher price iPhone thing cost £10 at Argos.
Crazy that babies know what phones are so early on in life, not what it was when I was young.
Got my 1st at 12 years old x


----------



## jennievictora

good luck hayley :) yeah hes got some toys from v tech that are for christmas got em from baby show and brought him a fisher price dog teddy that you push diff buttons and he sings and talks ! x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck hayley !!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you :) really hope you get a positive. 

Ye we gotnisla some v tech toys for Xmas too, she has lots for Xmas. She'll be 9 months old :) its always been tradition in my family that we have new pjs Xmas eve and fresh bedding, I bought Isla's new pjs for xmas eve the other day :) me too you bear little shorts and tshirt ones, I got 6-9months so she will hopefully be in them but they look huge. 

I've woke up feeling like poo, migraine, achy body, sore back and neck, wisdom tooth killing, earache. Waiting to give isl her breakfast in 15 minutes and email the case officer now I have all the documents then going to get in bed when Isla naps and hoping she has a full 2 hours!! I think she will be going in her big cot on Thursday, she's too strong now and last night and the night before she woke screaming like in pain and she was pushed against the top of the crib that her head was all squashed because she's moving in her sleep now. Soooo sad :( so not ready but her hurting herself isn't good. Jeez I'm not ready to put her in herr own room , she's my baby, so small but I know we have to because she is hurting herself traveling around the crib. We even used the sleep positioned last night but didn't stop her moving up :( 

I'll be waiting to hear your news this evening Hayley :) good luck xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm still up its 12.30am Tuesday ha just watched pretty woman.

If your not ready for her to go into her own room can't you put her bigger cot into your room?
Take some pills and hopefully you'll feel better. 
Hope they say you can go ahead for your families sake.

Got some stomach pains at the mo so I'm really hoping its not the start of AF because it feels different to the cramps I was getting.
I'll be testing when I wake for a pee which will be around 5/6 ish. Really scared!!

I always get new Xmas pjs its got to be done x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's a negative at the mo. bit disappointed but I'm not out yet x


----------



## jennievictora

it could just be to early hun dont lose hope x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I won't loose hood until AF starts.
I'll test again in 2 days x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Yes don't loose hope just yet lovely, stay positive !! How are you feeling? And law?

How are you Jennie?

I've had a terrible migraine all day, I had to get ste to come home from work early so I could go to bed :( I slept for 2 hours and felt a bit better when I woke but feel like poo again. Hoping it's gone for tomorrow I have to clean the house ready for a friend coming for lunch on thursday. Gonna give myself half an hour then go back to bed. 

I think Isla will be going in her own room tomorrow night :( oh and herr cot is too big for our room. I always said 6 months so it's only a month early, I just think she's too small to be all on her own. I'll probably sleep on the nursing chair for the first few nights to make sure she's ok. 

The case officer gave us the go ahead for September 20th so I think October we will resubmit the application forms :)

And yep new pjs has to be done :) I'll be getting me and ste some too :)

I'll chat to you ladies tomorrow, the brightness of this is killing me.

Take care xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh sorry your feeling rubbish.
Sleep should do you some good.

I won't loose hope. I can still get a positive I hope.I don't feel any different. Laws ok too but disappointed I got a negative but I've read the egg should start producing more hormones from yesterday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Jenn did you have a sweep yesterday? Are you ok?

Cheryl are you feeling better? How's the gorgeous Isla? Is she well x

Tested again still negative. Going to carry on and just hope for the best x


----------



## jennievictora

no sweep yesterday but my consultant done one today :) and booked be inuced tuesday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Why didn't they do it yesterday then?
Do you feel any different after the sweep? Is it painful? X


----------



## jennievictora

are you testing today hayey good luck to you if you are :) the sweep was uncomfortble i dont feel any diff atm but its still early i guess :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No testing tomorrow jenn. That's when I was told to test.
I'm trying to keep positive and hope for the best x

Hope things happen for you soon before your induced as that hurts more x


----------



## jennievictora

aw i thought it was today lol i was thinking this morning ooh wondered if shes tested lol! let us know what happens il let you know if anything happens x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I will do.
I'm scared but can't wait to do it too x


----------



## jennievictora

dont be scared hun you havent had a period yet so you got a good chance i think got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck for tomorrow hun !!! Like Jennie said your periods not come yet do you're in with a good chance :) let us know how you get on. 

Hope you go naturally Jennie , I can't say whether being induced hurts more but you'll be fine either which way :) just remember the epidural ;)

I'm feeling much better , migraine lasted 48 hours :( Ste had to come home so I could go to bed and rest. I ended up at the doctors and I got prescribed some tablets. My blood pressure was risen and my temperature which doctor said could be a viral infection but I'm ok. 

Isla's first night in her big cot in her room. I cried my eyes out after tucking her in :( so sad and so emotional :(

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

People say because being induced is fake labour, your body isn't naturally slowly starting with contractions that build for you to get used to them. There full on but your having epidural so should be ok. I'm not sure at what point you get 1 tho. Have they said Jen?

I'm having pains like I'll start my period but just got to wait and see what happens.
Going to my mother in laws tonight and I know I'm going to be questioned, but I don't want to tell them when I'm testing. I know they'll know I'll test thoroughly around 2 weeks x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennievictora

:wohoo: omg i knew it !!! hayley iam so happy for you huni!! :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

dont worry about the pains unless there painfull cramps i had period pains when i got my bfp doc said its totally normal think its the egg gettn cosy in there x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you!
It's not really going in, I just can't believe it!!!

There will be a lot going on in there now so guess cramps is normal x


----------



## MissyMoo88

HAYLEY !!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Soooo happy for you :) I knew you would be!! I got full on butterflies when I read it and Ste says aww that's great news too :)

Ive been thinking about you but couldn't check as been busy with Isla. 

Soooooooooo happyyyyyyyy for you !!! xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks Cheryl! We are both so happy!! It will take along time to sink in I think.
Going to take it easy x 

Isla looked gorgeous in her dress! Did she have fun? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

It will Hun, I think it does for everyone but more so when you, I'm so so happy for you !!! Ye take it easy Hun. And like Jennie said cramps are normal but if you think they're not or become strong go and get checked out. Never think twice if you're worried. Enjoy the next 40 weeks Hun :) I'm intrigued whether you have two little bubbas in there ;)

Thanks hun :) I guess so, she didn't really know what was going on and she's started to get separation anxiety too :( we didn't stay long as I had a terrible headache from the car door swinging into my nose and making it bleed :( I can laugh now but when it happened I broke down in tears in front of my friend lol. 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I would go if I was worried. Hopefully I'll have no need.
I want to love being pregnant and enjoy it.
Oh bless her. Was she wanting you all the time?


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm sure you'll have no need :) this is meant to be and in roughly 36 weeks you'll he holding your precious baby (or babies ;) ) lol. You'll love pregnancy I'm sure. 

I must admit I'm very broody the past few days. 

Ye she's not keen on new people just the past week or so. But our house is very quiet, we don't have family coming in and out all week so she doesn't see a lot of people. I make sure when I'm out with friends that they take her for cuddles. Yesterday we were food shopping and I bent down looking at the bottom shelf and was quite a few seconds and she got really upset bless her. Just got to see friends more I think and see how she goes. 

Watching embarrassing bodies, I watching surgerys "/

Boring Saturday evening for me, think hubby's getting the flu that's going around. 

Have you told anyone hayley?

How are you feeling Jennie? 

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Congratulations :flower:

I had really bad period type cramps and my face got really spotty and just felt generally like my period was going to start but everything was fine. Its just the little egg implanting. My gp said that even a little blood is normal as well especially if its a light pink or brown.

Enjoy being pregnant hun, at least when your heavily pregnant it won't be in this weather! I am melting in this heat! 

Have you told anyone yet?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I am going to pack my hospital bags this week as consultant said if I have reduced movements again I will be induved! Just been to mothercare to pick up the breastpump and steriliser kit.
How are you doing jennie?

Cheryl. Hope you and Isla are both well.

Sorry if there are any typos on my phone and getting kicked by little man! So can't concentrate, again hayley so happy for you :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you Lola. I'm very happy!

Told our parents, my brother, his sister and my best friend.
I'll tell people at work Monday as they all know about the ivf and I'll be taking it easy.

Oh bless Isla. She might get better. 

When are you due Lola?


----------



## lola_90

Aww bless hun everyone must be so pleased for you both. 

I am due three weeks on monday, but have been having a few episodes of reduced movements and they don't know why. So they have said that if it happens again after monday they will just induce me. So am doing all the last minute bits like putting up the bouncer and making up the Moses basket. 

Im not worried about getting induced i would prefer to go naturally but it depends on baby! I just want to know what he looks like!

Hayley have you thought what theme you will have in your nursery?


----------



## lola_90

Hayley you need to change your ticker!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow could be here soon then.
You picked a name out?

Are your family happier now that he'll be here soon?

I'm not thinking of anything like the nursery yet because things can happen yet. It's still bright yellow and green from 20 years ago ha it will need stripping and plastering 1st before anything and rid of all junk we threw in there when we moved.
Can't believe we have been in here nearly a year x

Yeah ha I'll have to figure out how to change it all x


----------



## lola_90

Yeh my family are all really excited :)

Yeh we have a name picked out, just can't wait to see what he looks like. Have had so many dreams about him and want to see his face!!!!

It is sooo hot here, so thankful that is supposed to be raining next week!


----------



## jennievictora

im ok thanx :) just excited see my little man now cant wait x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No movement yet Jen?
What a stubborn little boy hehe x


----------



## jennievictora

nope not a sausge lol he must be very comfy lol im prepared to be induced tuesday and i dont mind tbh because at least i have some control over it that way :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

A year Hayley, jeez that's go so quick !!

Yayyy we're all pregnant ... Well not me but I've got my precious baby girl :) aww the journeys we've been on together :') all the through ttc, you were there through me finding out I was pregnant, my pregnancy and Isla's little life so far, through Jennie getting her positive, pregnancy and her soon to be little boys life and Lola too and now to share it all with you Hayley :)

Don't worry about being induced, I can't say whether it's worse or not but either who h way you are going to experience some amount of pain and its all worth it, I'd go through it all again right now :) my contraction weren't full on straight away. I had gels , do they do gels in the UK? I had gels at 4pm, Caz said I'd need at least 2 lots of gels and I'd have the next lot at 7am the next morning ... 2.45am my waters broke and by 6.30am when started her shift I was 9cm dilated so I was lucky they worked for me. My friend Tammy had 3 lots of gels, the drip and then a c-section but that was because Bentley had a large head and was 9lbs4oz, too big for Tammy to deliver naturally. 

Good luck to you both :)

My Isla bear is 5 months old today, it's amazing how fast it's gone. We saw about a 4 week old baby boy today and Ste was coo'ing over him, we said we miss Isla being so small but my gosh the stage she's at now is just so fun. She learnt to roll back to tummy about a week ago and she's such a monkey constantly rolling now, going out to get the baby proofing bits tomorrow and I think she'll be crawling within weeks. Bought a purée recipe book today to make her some fun lunches and dinners :)

Have a lovely day ladies xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Do you remember me saying a few days ago I didn't feel very close to hubby? Well we spoke the other day and everything has been great since :) :) so happy!
I think part of it is the tablets I'm on as I've been off them for almost a week due to that 48 hour migraine I suffered and I've been so much more relaxed and happy. I laughed the other night and ste said its so nice to hear you laugh, I've not heard you laugh in weeks. Made me sad. I've told him I'll come off the tablets, he said no because he knows the weight loss is important to me, but since being off the, I've noticed I'm back to myself and I think the tablets make me feel quite down and low. But the more effort I put in when I go back onto them tomorrow the sooner ill lose the weight and the sooner I can come off the, just got to remember I can be VERY unreasonable with ste on them :( and try not to be a bitch with him. 

Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know we've all been talking for so long. Shame Kelsey isn't here still.

It's lovely to go through things with each other for advise etc still remember when you said you were pregnant Cheryl. I bet the TTC thread are fed up of our thread being at the top all the time because we talk too much ha 
I'd never go back on that thread, they think waiting 3-5 months to get pregnant is long Nd it pisses me right off! I find it hard not to write something horrible.

Glad you spoke to ste, that's how you make a relationship work!
Sure he appreciated it. 
So what were the tablets for? To help loose weight.
Best to come off if it's making you unhappy coz it's not worth it.

Been out shopping just needed to get out the house.
I'm dreading going back to work. Been off 5 weeks, I think I'll struggle but got to get back to it x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I never browse the site, just come on this thread. But I agree trying 5-6months isn't a long time at all. I can remember getting my positive test like it was yesterday. I loveeee memories <3 

Ye Ste felt the same, we've just got to put more effort in and remember we're a couple as well as a family. We still need important us time too. 
Ye they're for weight loss. Duromine. I was on them 6 weeks and lost 17lbs. I'm going back on them tomorrow just gotta be careful. Once the weights off I'll come off them. Ive been off them a week almost because of my migraine, doctor advised to have a rest. I'll see how I go though. 

Oh wow 5 weeks off , was worth it though hey ;) 
Will you go back to work after the baby/babies ;) 
Are you intrigued whether you may be carrying twins?
Just make sure you take it easy hun. Wish I'd have taken it easy but hey ! It took spitting at 7 weeks and the doctors thinking I was miscarryjng at 13 weeks for me to slow down and stop massaging but still carried on with waxing, pedicures whether I had to bend over for an hour and awash my belly, and facials. And being on my foot all day killed my back , and working on 45 degrees days in a salon with NO aircon almost killed ne that's why I finished at 30 weeks, I couldn't possibly do it anymore. And you'll be on your feet all day too won't you? 

xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sorry for all the recent spelling errors, I'm no idiot honestly ... Damn iPhone/iPad :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yes you are a couple too but youve spoke about it now so hopefully ull sort it out.
can you not ask your friend tammy to look after isla 1 night so you can go for a meal?
would she come to you and let her hubby look after her baby and you could so the same for her. you need time together too.

i am wondering if im carrying twins or not. but im thinking ive been lucky enough to fall pregnant 1st time with ivf, can i be that lucky to be having twins too!!
just have to wait and see in 2-3 weeks when i book my scan.

its going to be a shock when i go back, im used to doing not a lot and sitting and resting. so to be on my feet for nearly 9 hours a day is going to be hard. my feet will be burning. its been very hot here the past few days but meant to be cooling down abit by tomorrow.
i dont think ill be going back to work. especially not if i have twins because wouldnt be fair to ask my mum to look after 2. much harder than 1. 
i think we would be ok money wise but wouldnt be able to be as free with money as we are now. so i wont say no but i would if i had to part time x


----------



## jennievictora

i dont know if we have gels i know they do a pessary not sure if thats the same thing if that dont work they put you on a drip and the next stage is to rupture your waters i wont be on here till iv had him from tuesday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

just update us when you can. will neil or youe sister tag you in something on facebook. cant wait to see him x


----------



## jennievictora

i might ask one of them to tag me or do me a status update for me :) x


----------



## jennievictora

eep just noticed your ticker!! :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ha im only an appleseed!!!!!!!
yes we will be waiting to hear. just update us as soon as your up to it. we will be thinking of you from tuesday x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun i found out when i was 4 weeks pregnant cant renmber what fruit they where but it was a tiny one lol x


----------



## lola_90

Hope your first day back is ok :flower: can't wait for your scan to see if your having twins :)

Good luck for tomorrow jennie :)


----------



## jennievictora

thanx im so excited but getting nervous now lol!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm extremely tired!! 
Work was hot and had a constant headache for hours. Had go for a sleep when I got in to get rid of it. 
I think it will take awhile to get used to being back on my feet allday x

Got my scan on 3rd September x

Good luck tomorrow jenn. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## jennievictora

ooh not long cant wait see if its twins! thanx hun going ring them in min make sure i got a bed x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What time you going in jen?
Thinking of you darlin x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya rang no bed atm so waitng for them ring me back said it could be later this afternoon but im going ring in half an hour make sure iv not been forgot lol x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck Jennie , can't wait to see photos. Ahhhh you'll finally have you gorgeous boy in your arms xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohhh exciting!!!! It always makes me happy to hear a baby has arrived safe x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How are you Cheryl? How's Isla doing x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm soooo tired tonight and my little miss isn't 100% , we had lunch with the mummy's today and she just wasn't herself. She had a slight temp of 37.2 which isn't high but her normal temp is 36.5. She's had 3 loose, mucusy nappies :( hoping its just teething and not gastro or anything but there's a lot going about at the moment. Hoping after a good nights sleep she'll be ok !!

How are you feeling expectant mummy ? :) 

xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Haykey you need to change your title thingy under your name :) xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah hopefully it's her teeth that causes horrible things for them.

How do I change that bit then?
I'm a bit worried. I know old blood is normal but I had a tad of fresh blood this morning but only when I wipe. Had it for 2 days now. 
Tested again this morning and the line is getting darker. Can it be because the egg is implanting deeper? X


----------



## jennievictora

hayley if i was you id phone the midwife or early pregnancy unit up i had avery small amount of spotting early on rang and they made me have an emergency scan.
im being induced tommrow now as they had no beds today had be monitored for hour today mw told me not take no for answer tommrow x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't have a midwife yet and I don't know where the early pregnancy unit is, at your local hospital?
I could email my nurse but she says allow 2-3 days for a reply. You think I should email?
I've not had any pains so I think everything is ok x


----------



## jennievictora

it should be at your hospital if you ring them and ask to be put through and norm here are midwives you speak 2 sure everything ok tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think I'll see what it's like tomorrow x 
If it was proper blood then I'd ring ASAP x


----------



## jennievictora

okaylet us know what they say x


----------



## lola_90

Hayley - I would def call the early preg unit, google it it will be at your local hosp. 

Jennie - :hugs: def push for a bed tomorrow, you must be so impatient!

Cheryl- Hope Isla feels better soon :flower:

I had a consultant app today and they don't want me to go over 40 weeks, have a scan tomorrow to check on placenta and fluid levels and then we will go from there.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Started bleeding more this morning.
Rang Nhs direct and they got the on call doctor to phone me back, as he said its perfectly normal to bleed during pregnancy and as I've got no pain, don't come in, ring the ivf hospital and see what they say, they might bring me in for a scan or say go to my doctors x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I know this is easier said than done but try not to stress !! What color is it? Did you say brown? I had brown spotting for a few days at 7 weeks, it's scary and I went to the hospital and they checked my cervix which was closed and I had an emergency scan the next day (Monday). If you are worried I'd get checked hun, even if it's for peace of mind then you can relax!

Jennie how frustrating!! I hope they have a bed for you today :) I'll be stalking your Facebook !! How come you got monitored?

Lola, hope all goes well with your scan. Let us know how you go. How come they won't let you go past 40 weeks? I remember you mentioned you had restricted movement is that why? I was induced with Isla at 40 weeks gave birth 40weeks 1day. 

Isla seems ok today, she woke up at 1am again and I popped some Bonilla on her gums and she went straight back to sleep and I can see her her top gum isn't straight so I'm thinking her teeth are moving down and it won't be long before one appears. 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It was brown a few days ago, it was pink when I wiped last night and this morning it's very dark red with small clots in it!!
Im waiting for my nurse at ivf clinic to ring me back. I'm doing my best to stay relaxed x

Teeth cause horrible problems for bsbies I feel sorry for them. All the acid that breaks down the gums that gives them those horrible nappies x


----------



## jennievictora

keep us informend hayley hope everything ok x
i had to be monitored cos im over due and so needed to make sure he was happy being in there still :) mw told me yesterday not to take no for an answer cos alltho im being induced tommrow i might not have him til thurs or fri maybe later! no one knows lol and im 12 days over due and they dont like you to go over by more than 12 days x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah don't take no for an answer. It might put you both at risk.

The nurse rang back and said to read today and go for a blood test tomorrow x
Still bleeding and got little clots, I'd be due to start my period so could be because of that so hope it's normal. I don't Want to loose my baby!!! X


----------



## jennievictora

sure everythings ok hun but you doing right thing by getting it checked out :) im going in at 1.30 today to delivrey suite x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohhh exciting!! You nervous now?

I rang the early pregnancy unit as my friend gave me the number and I'm waiting for the consultant to ring me back to see if I should go in today to have my bloods taken rather than wait til tomorrow x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah iam nervous now let us know what happens hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You'll be fine. It's going to be worth it.
I'm still waiting to hear, it's been an hour and a half x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I think you should go in today Hun as they'll more than likely want you to go back in a few days to make sure they're increasing like they should be. Damn spotting !! Makes everyone worry. I'm praying all is ok, I'm sure it will be :hugs:

Good luck Jennie!!! I'll be stalking your Facebook :flower:

Eeekkkkk Jennie about to give birth and Hayley pregnant makes me sooo broody ! 

xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you I just really hope everything is ok x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Have you heard back Hayley? xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The doctor rang me back and said come in tomorrow at 11.30. I said I want to see someone today as I'm going ivf clinic tomorrow and I'm considered. 
She said if you can come in now we can fit you in.
As I stood up to get ready I felt something gush out and a massive clot came away.
I was in tears.

Had a US and internal scan and she could see a bit not no sacs if I was nearly 5 weeks.
But had my eggs collected nearly 3 weeks ago so it might be too early to tell but there could be a chance I've miscarried 1 and the other might need more growing, I'm praying I've got 2 and I've just had a heavy bleed.

Left hospital now and got to go back in an hour or 2 and have a chat and see what the results of my bloods are.
Then going to hammersmith tomorrow as this hospital don't know anything about ivf patients and that's all ivf know, so I'm better off in London x


----------



## lola_90

Hayley :hugs: I really hope everything is ok :flower:

Good luck jennie :)

Cheryl - just because of reduced movements. But had another scan today and everything was normal so consultant said no plans to induce, but if I have another episode of it then they will re-think that. Am glad though am fed up of going to that hospital! The wait time is ridiculous, had an appointment for 1 and wasn't seen till after 2!!! And the waiting room was so hot! Am hoping baby comes when he's ready and preferably in september for school reasons!


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww hun :( 

Did you go back to the hospital to discuss your results? I hope you get clearer answers tomorrow at the clinic!! 

I'm praying all is ok for you lovely xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They can't tell me anything.other than it can be 1 of 3 or 4 things.
I've miscarried already.
I've miscarried 1 and could have 1 left. 
That's implanted elsewhere and that I could have an eptopic.
They said my cervix is closed but my womb lining is a bit thick.
They hadn't got the results back from the bloods yet so don't know what they were.
Going back Friday for another blold test and hammersmith prob do more tomorrow x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The ivf clinic only gave me a blood test and told me someone would call me. I thought they'd check seeing I told them I had a possible miscarriage.
More waiting I suppose. I just want to know 100% so I can be upset and move on x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Can't you ask for a scan Hun? That's ridiculous they didn't !!

How you feeling Hun? I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! 

Have they phoned you yet? 

xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm fine thank you. I've had a few cries and a sleep and feeling ok. Lawrence stayed home with me today.
I know it's gone so I just have to wait and see when I can start again. It's usually 3 months before they let you start again to give your ovaries a chance to calm down x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Are you sure Hun? Has anyone told you you have? Did you get the results bacK?

Please try and stay positive Hun, you could still be carry your baby. 

I'm here if you need to talk, I know you probably don't feel up to it but please keep us updated and let us know how you are xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They can't tell me if anything is there because it's too early on. So it's all down to the blood test. I feel completely different and ive been constantly bleeding heavy for 3 days now so I'm not holding out for good news! They havent phoned yet.
Im fine. It will be hard to go through it all again, I won't lie I'm nervous but I've got to do it to get my dream of becoming a mummy.
Jenn is going to expect to come back to this.
Hope Shes ok and that baby boy arrives safe x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aww Hun I'm so so sorry :cry:

I really hope your next bean is super sticky :hugs: you'll get your dream of becoming a mummy hun, I'm so sorry it's not now.

I'm here if you want to talk lovely xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know thank you. Really appreciate all the support!! I really do x x x

I just hate the waiting x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Will you bet the results from the ivf clinic today? xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I hope so and going to my local hospital tomorrow.

Wow jenn had the baby! Can't wait to see a picture and what she's called him x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I hope they call you today!! You going for more bloods hun? 

I know, bless her. She looks so well on the photos, hope everything was straight forward for her. 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm going tomorrow to my local hospital for the next lot of bloods to compare.

She wanted the epidural so she will prob stay in til tomorrow x


----------



## lola_90

Hayley, u really hope things are ok, I read a lot of stories in the first tri board here about woman having heavy bleeding and even passing clots and they went on to have healthy babies. Don't rule yourself out hun, rest. :hugs:

Yay Jennie :) can't wait to see pics!

I saw the midwide today who has booked me in for a sweep at 39+3 and if that doesn't shift then she will book an induction for the following week!!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've definately had a mc. They Want me to go in Tomorrow for a scan and more bloods as they need to make sure it's not eptopic so they will monitor me closely x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good luck for today lovely. I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My hormone levels are dropping so they said they are happy for me to go to my local hospital to continue having regular blood tests until my level is normal to make sure it's all gone x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm so sorry hun !! Life can be so cruel sometimes ! Get lots of rest hun and you know where I am if you need to talk xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've got work all weekend. I think it might take my mind of it, just hope the weekenders behave or they might end up with me loosing it. 
They said if I start bleeding or feel sick I must go in ASAP as that could be an eptopic.
I don't think it will be but they have to check because it can be fatal.

How's you anyway? Isla better x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Why haven't they done a scan to check?? 

We're good thanks hun, so tired from all my late nights lol xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They said not much point doing another scan at this point. They like to do another when the levels are right down to check it all looks ok.
I feel ok and only in slight pain so they said that's good.

Why you having so many late nights?

You see the pictures of Jens baby. They named him James x x


----------



## lola_90

I'm so sorry hayley :hugs:

Hope you are ok as can be, hopefully work will distract you. So sorry hun :flower:


----------



## jennievictora

oh hayley im so sorry hun :( 
i have just got home had him thursday morning at 7.31am by emergancy section because he was in distress we are both fine hes so cute ! am so in love with him :) he weighed 7pound 14 x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you. We are gutted but we will get there. Just got a hard wait now.

I think they left you too long! If you had have gone in the day you were meant to I bet he would have been fine.
You feel ok at the section?
He's gorgeous babe!!! X


----------



## MissyMoo88

Congratulations again jennie, he's adoreable. How you feeling? 

How are you feeling Hayley? xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm feeling ok, still get very emotional all the time but It will help me and it's early days.

Hope your all ok x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya all me and james are doing great :) I ended up needing a c secion because when my waters broke i had meconium in the waters :( they monitored his heart rate and wasnt happy so made descion get him out asap was so relived hear him cry i cried and so did my oh :) i feel ok but very sore going see if there anything else i can have. hope your all ok x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey my lovely.
Glad your both doing well.
We're you upset you had to have a c section. That's 1 thing I really don't Want because I like my independence to go driving etc 
Are you able to do much? 
How is James settling? Neil taking time off.

Not much going on with me, I have stopped bleeding and my blood levels have gone right down.
Waiting to hear when I can start again or what I do next x


----------



## lola_90

Congrats Jennie :)

Glad he's ok, hope year recovering well. One of our friends recently had a c-section and she said she felt fine after 4 days and was driving after a week! So hopefully you will feel better quickly :flower:

I'm hoping my little man stays put for another 72hours for school purposes! Both my cousin and brother were born on the 31st and have both struggled at school, so am hoping I don't go before then! Not having any signs so not overly worried. Babies head is definitely more egaged now as I can feel it when I'm walking!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

your meant to wait 6 weeks to drive after a section as most insurers dont cover you.

glad hes staying put if you dont want him to come yet. he will come when hes ready x


----------



## lola_90

You have to check with your insurance, but she saw her gp and felt fine and the gp agreed she was fit to drive. As long as you have seen a gp or similar and agreed it then insurance will cover you :thumbup:


----------



## jennievictora

i wouldent drive that soon after tbh my mw told me it takes months to fully recover from the operation its major surgery heaviest thing i should lift is james :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Is he a good baby?
Ok during the night x


----------



## jennievictora

he is so good love him so much :) he has so much personailty had his first bath today as i want to fit it in to his bedtime routine see if helps him sleep longer through the night cos atm he sleeps a lot in day and so is awake through the night. he has been brill today tho took him out and hes been awake a lot more today so im hopin if we can keep him more alert for short times in day he will sleep better at nite :).
how are you? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah that makes sense. Whilst its nice outside the fresh air might keep him up on a walk, you don't want him to be up all night.

I'm ok in myself and feeling fine now. No more bleeding or pains but still very emotional every day x


----------



## jennievictora

aw hun :( things will get easier ttc is so emotionaly draining but when they passed me james your so happy and relived to there here its amazing my cover pic on fb is me n james just after he was born and everyone says how happy and content i look in it :) when can you try again hun? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah but until the moment comes my feeling won't change. I just feel miserable. I don't want to wait again. I'm fed up of waiting.
I emailed my nurse with the update from the miscarriage and she said I will receive a letter with when to come back for a review chat, I'm hoping I can start before November x


----------



## jennievictora

:hugs: here you want to talk hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you. Lawrence is being really supportive.
Got my little brother stay tonight and going to legoland tomorrow so that will take my mind off things for a little while x


----------



## jennievictora

just try and look after yourself chick you will have your baby its just taking a little longer for you x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya how is everyone im dying my hair today not done it since before i got pregnant hope it looks ok! doing it a deep mahogny brown col :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey my lovely.
I light to dye my hair darker brown than my usual colour. You can dye it whilst your pregnant know it's been proven its ok.

I'm having a chill out day. Stil got my little brother and he's helping Lawrence is the garden.
We are still thinking of getting a dog but worried about leaving it l day whilst we at work so got to speak to my mum and see if she can look after it in the day until it gets older and toilet trained x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah im same my hair is natrully light brown and i norm do it a choccy col but fancied a change :) going go do it now while james is sleeping :) yeah you can dye it while your preg but i was to nervous to lol. what dog you thinking of getting hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We are thinking cocker spaniel or labrador.
We really want 1 but it's a lot of responsible and need a bit more thinking.
I don't think it's fair to leave a puppy allday but read up on it and people have mixed reviews and said well how does anyone else have puppies or dogs apart from the unemployed then, which is s good point but needs thinking.
I could ask my mum to look after it during the day until its more settled or a bit older and can hold on to go outside as my mum only works weekend evenings.

How's little James? He really is cute jenn!

Have you finished college? X

Cheryl where are you? You ok x


----------



## jennievictora

thank you hes adorable hes my world :) hes doing really well thanx
have you thought about getting a slighty older dog ? i think as long as your not out constantly most are ok being left occasionly but i think it depnds on breed x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No we would want a pup so we know ecactly what there like so I would trust then with a child x


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah thats understandble hun x


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm here !!! Sorry had a busy few days. 

How are you Hayley? I hope you hear soon when you can start again. And I pray this meat round is it for you. Life can be so cruel sometimes!! I'm here if you want to talk lovely. 

Are you breast feeding Jennie? And don't worry about the day/night thing James will soon grow out of it and get them the right way round :)

Lola , not long left :) how you feeling?

My god, I watched one born every minute tonight and I don't know if you've seen the one with a woman called steph, but jeez she screamed so so loud, shouting, swearing, jumping off the bed. I was gob smacked but had to laugh at the same time. I'm sorry but she was an absolute NOB !!!! Honestly!!! She was still screaming and shouting when pushing with the epidural. Dear me!!!!!

My little Isla is 6 months old 2 weeks tomorrow ... Where does time go. But I love this stage, she's now sitting up she first sat at 4 and a half months, crawling backwards, she's realized she can scream and she's sooo noisy it's funny. She's a little smart bum :) and I'm sure I told you she can roll back to tummy, she's been doing it a few weeks now, she does it constantly lol. 

Was a beautiful day here today got up to 27 degrees, was soooo nice. Nice to have my little miss in leggings, t-shirt and a sun hat then just leggings and her vest when we got home. We just came into spring on Saturday. But meant to drop to 16 and rain tomorrow :( CANNOT wait for summer lol. 

I've been backwards and forwards at the doctors the past week or so. Since having Isla my knee gets really painful 2/3 times a month for a few days, hurts to walk, bend, keep in the same position so I had to go for a X-ray and bloods, they think it might be cartridge damanage and if it is I'll need an op but I'm praying it's not, i get my results tomorrow. And I was the doctors today too as my left breast has been sore for a few days, breast cancer runs in my family so thought to best get it checked. So I'm off for an ultrasound as the doc found a lump but it could just be a cyst. I'm going to get a second opinion while I'm seeing the other doctor tomorrow as like my mum said she should be able to tell the difference between a cyst and a cancerous lump. He's a male do for tomorrow but I'd rather get a second opinion before I spend hundreds of dollars on ultrasounds etc.

Well I'm off to bed ladies , I'm aiming for earlier nights. I guess midnight is early compared to the past few weeks. 

Night xxxxx


----------



## lola_90

MissyMoo88 said:


> I'm here !!! Sorry had a busy few days.
> 
> How are you Hayley? I hope you hear soon when you can start again. And I pray this meat round is it for you. Life can be so cruel sometimes!! I'm here if you want to talk lovely.
> 
> Are you breast feeding Jennie? And don't worry about the day/night thing James will soon grow out of it and get them the right way round :)
> 
> Lola , not long left :) how you feeling?
> 
> My god, I watched one born every minute tonight and I don't know if you've seen the one with a woman called steph, but jeez she screamed so so loud, shouting, swearing, jumping off the bed. I was gob smacked but had to laugh at the same time. I'm sorry but she was an absolute NOB !!!! Honestly!!! She was still screaming and shouting when pushing with the epidural. Dear me!!!!!
> 
> My little Isla is 6 months old 2 weeks tomorrow ... Where does time go. But I love this stage, she's now sitting up she first sat at 4 and a half months, crawling backwards, she's realized she can scream and she's sooo noisy it's funny. She's a little smart bum :) and I'm sure I told you she can roll back to tummy, she's been doing it a few weeks now, she does it constantly lol.
> 
> Was a beautiful day here today got up to 27 degrees, was soooo nice. Nice to have my little miss in leggings, t-shirt and a sun hat then just leggings and her vest when we got home. We just came into spring on Saturday. But meant to drop to 16 and rain tomorrow :( CANNOT wait for summer lol.
> 
> I've been backwards and forwards at the doctors the past week or so. Since having Isla my knee gets really painful 2/3 times a month for a few days, hurts to walk, bend, keep in the same position so I had to go for a X-ray and bloods, they think it might be cartridge damanage and if it is I'll need an op but I'm praying it's not, i get my results tomorrow. And I was the doctors today too as my left breast has been sore for a few days, breast cancer runs in my family so thought to best get it checked. So I'm off for an ultrasound as the doc found a lump but it could just be a cyst. I'm going to get a second opinion while I'm seeing the other doctor tomorrow as like my mum said she should be able to tell the difference between a cyst and a cancerous lump. He's a male do for tomorrow but I'd rather get a second opinion before I spend hundreds of dollars on ultrasounds etc.
> 
> Well I'm off to bed ladies , I'm aiming for earlier nights. I guess midnight is early compared to the past few weeks.
> 
> Night xxxxx

Im good thanks hun, still pregnant!

Midwife is doing a sweep on thursday so am hoping that will get things moving! But not holding out much hope! Had some contractions the other night they were coming every 8-10 mins apart and but stopped after 4 hours :( 

trying to make the most of the time we have together now but my spd is so bad that i can't really leave the house! 

Hope your knee is ok hun, cant believe Isla is nearly six months!

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Morning.
I'm just on the way to hospital. Too early and I'm not sleeping.
I'm doing ok, it definately gets easier as the days go on, I'm not as emotional but guess that was all the hormones still in my body.
Looking forward to today and see what they say.

Spoke to Kelsey last night she said she will pop by and say hello soon.

Cheryl was that Steph with long blonde hair, older lady. I remember a few people screaming so loud on one born.

I think Islas doing things early for her age, she's a clever little cookie.
I love how the crawl backwards its very cute, amazing just 1 day they realise they can go forward.

Hope you haven't got anything with with your knees prob cost you a lot of money to sort.
Your terrible with late nights ha my friend does the same as I don't know how people function with not much sleep, tho when you have a baby and not at work I'd nap when baby does if I was that tired. Love an afternoon nap ha x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I have to wait 6 months! I feel very deflated about the whole thing. Im fed up of putting my life on hold for more waiting! Life is not fair! I hate people who fall pregnant trying for a few months and they think they have it hard and don't realise exactly what a gift it is.
Sorry I'm just angry!
Got to go back to work now, really wish I didn't have too.

I can start doing injections end of January. At least the 6 months started from when I had egg collection.
I can try and loose weight which I constantly battle with and try get our house how we want it x


----------



## jennievictora

heya all cheryl i hope your health problems get sorted hun we are so lucky to have the nhs it would cost me a fortune otherwise with my heath problems lol. Hayley that sucks you have to wait 6 months try and pamper yourself as much as possible chick. lola hope your baby comes soon! rest as much as poss for now tho lol its tiring but amazing! 
james is being registred tommrow woohoo excited lol and hes sleeping brill now last nite he went from 11pm till 3.30 had a feed and change and slept till half 7 this morning x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw what a good boy. Hopefully he will stay like that for you.
We are going to get this house how we Want it.
We're taking a few walls out downstairs and having a more open kitchen and downstairs toilet, will need that with children.
We still have a lot to do as its old fashioned so going to strip and plaster what would be the baby room otherwise once I start next round of ivf I won't want to do anything to risk something happening x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah good idea its lovley when your place is all done up :) my flats done now just got get a big picture for in the hallway and the bedroom wall papered we just having the wall behing the bed as a feature wall :) of on holiday tommrow so going get some bits for me and james i seem to forgot how to dress since having him lol and im back to my pre pregnancy weight! :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Where are you going then?
Ha what you mean you've forgot to dress.
Glad you've lost all your weight and very quick.

Been out shopping today myself, treated myself to some new clothes and shoes x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How is everyone? X


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm not too bad thanks Hun. In agony with my back tonight. The lovely weather today prompted me to spring clean. I'm in with the breasts clinic next Monday. And with my knee I'm going to a specialist. It could be one of many things ... One of the two arthritis, a disease that destroys your organs/joints (I doubt it's that I'm heathly) or cartilage damage. 

I had good news Friday :) my mum and dad are coming over for a few weeks on the 31st October :) :) :)

How are you lovely? xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm sure it's not arthritus, hope it's nothing major.

Yes I saw you has good news!
They staying 2 weeks? I bet they can't wait to see Isla any longer coz it's not cheap to go over is it.
That will be lovely for you all.

I'm ok, we have 3 young girls leaving soon to uni so sorting there leaving presents. It's always left to me and stresses me out a bit, I don't know what to get people and no one gives ideas x


----------



## jennievictora

devon hun :) having fab time got james registired last week full name james jeffrey neil gordon :D got my dads first name and oh first name as middle names :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

I hope not but I think it could be as my left knee has been bothering me today. 

They fly over on the 31st oct til 18th nov :) no they. No they couldn't wait much longer, they're desperate to see her and nope the flights aren't cheap, I think they paid £2000. It'll be soooo lovely :) I'm so excited. We told them Isla will be staying home as they land at 8.50pm and Islas bedtime is 7pm but we're going to surprise them and all 3 of us go instead of just me. 

I hate buying presents for people I don't really know. Have you managed to get anything?

That's a a gorgeous name Jennie :) hows James doing? 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw they will love it Cheryl!

Jen how come James has your surname?
If you get married you will have to change his name.

Glad you had a good time.

I bought 3 photo books for the girls but takes ages to up load the photos then put then into the book, they won't be ready to give them by tomorrow but I'm the only one who's stressing over it, no one else takes it on so I'm not worrying x


----------



## jennievictora

hes fab thanx seems to be wanting a lot more milk when hes being fed i have noticed the mw told us to put him on his tummy occasionly and he loves it think he going be crawling sooner than they say they do. hayley if we marry we will double barrale it and my name x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I see.
He must be on a little growth pert.
I went out last time with the youngens from work and showed them how things are done ha
So tired today and been out shopping with my friend and your little boy.
Got the weekend off to chill out now x


----------



## jennievictora

back of holiday had fab time :) seeing heath vistor tommrow hope everyones ok x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad you had a good time.

How you doing? 
I'm ok, just working and doing up the house. 
Builders are starting work downstairs in a few weeks so that's all the savings gone. Got to start again then to do the bathroom upstairs and then start saving for ivf incase we Want more children x


----------



## jennievictora

do you have to pay if you want more than one child with ivf? im ok thanx bit tired but love being a mommy :) found out about some groups im going take james with ones a baby swimming thing they can do it from 6 weeks and a first aid course for babies and toddlers and theres a mom and baby group by me i want to go 2 going aim to start one soon but its prob a bit to hetic atm lol. bet you cant wait till your house is finished hun x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When I fall pregnant and have that child if we Want to have another we have to pay over 5 grand! We will have to wait and see, if we have twins We might not have anymore but I don't want an only child. Need to save just incase.

Yeah the baby groups sounds good, to get James used to lots of different people and for you to socialise etc I think there a great idea

Eliza's mum takes her to a singing 1.

Really looking forward to getting a few more bits done in the house, we been here a year in 2 weeks x


----------



## lola_90

I'm still pregnant!!!! Hoping my little man gets a wriggle on before i get induced tomorrow!!!


----------



## jennievictora

how many days are you over due lola ? good luck for tommrow hun :) x
hayley i hope you get preg twins not fair that you have to pay if want more than one baby all tho i understand why they do it. yeah i really want do some groups going try and sort out arranging to go to one soon x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I really Want twins and it will make finding it hard to conceive that more special x


----------



## lola_90

Will be 9 days over when I get induced tomorrow, would of liked to wait longer but my spd is getting worse each day and I cant cope anymore.

Its a propess induction so I go tomorrow and have the pessary put in, then I get monitored for half an hour and then after I go home to hopefully go into labour! Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i had the pessary it worked for me but james went into distress :( i was 13 days over due was meant be done at 12 days over but had no beds . they kept me in once the pessary was in. good luck hun update when you can x


----------



## lola_90

They have admitted me which sucks. I hate hospitals! Had one pessary at 5 and having another one at 11, having contractions now. Will update later on :) hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## jennievictora

ooh exciting dont think you going be needing the one at 11 hun! lol i only had one at 2 in afternoonish waters went at 5.20 in morning x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Surely you've had your little bambino by now Lola? :) 

xx


----------



## jennievictora

hiya all its to quiet on here latley :( hope everyones ok im so tired today :sleep: going have a nap whilst james is sleep. hes started gurgling and smiling and its soooooo adorable :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMoo88

I just read that Lola had her baby Friday eve :) she said he was 10lbs and she's still in hospital with an infection :( hope she's ok x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Where you hear that Cheryl? 
Wow 10lbs what a whopper!
I haven't got too much to say really, I'm struggling with the wait, I just want to be pregnant or having a baby like everyone else so get upset quite a lot.

We had the smallest room plastered which will be the baby room, and builders starting in a few weeks. L


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Looking forward to things changing in the house. A lot of money to do it up but needs doing. Then got to save for the next thing.

How is little Isla and James doing?


----------



## jennievictora

:hugs: hayley x james is great thanx he having his photo taken tommrow for local baby comp so he be in local paper!:happydance: cheryl how you feelin now? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Take a picture and show us what they take.
We need to see updated photos Jen x


----------



## jennievictora

okay il put some more up on facebook soon as i get chance hes got some much hair at back of his head bit thin on top tho lol bless him :) hoping i can get a copy of pics they take brought him loads treats today he got a choice of 2 outfits for tommrow :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bless him. They loose what hair they have anyway. He's got quite fair hair at the mo?

They might give you a copy of the photo if not up have to show us the paper clipping.
Did James have a newborn photo shoot? X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah he did there lovley il have take photos of them and upload them, his hairs lite brown at back x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I'd love to see the professional ones.
What's he sleeping at night? X


----------



## lola_90

:hi:

Sorry haven't been on, only got out of hospital on tues. But had my boy on the 21st, naturally at 11.48pm and he was 10lb!

Will write a birth story soon and post pics, but he has a full head and is adorable!

Hope everyones ok :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Congratulations! Wow 10lber!
What's his name x


----------



## jennievictora

aww congratulations lola :) im going write my birt story when get chance :) hayley i saw you had a leak what a night mare :( james sleeps at 12 till 3 then 3 till 6 atm x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Saw the photos Jen. Very sweet! 

We had the little room plastered upstairs which will be the baby room, so we took radiator off and it had been dripping through since weds until all black water was dripping through our living room ceiling!
There's always something!!
Builders starts on 22nd October so looking forward to that.
I'll post before and after pictures when it's done.

Went out last night and feeling a bit worse for wear today ha I don't go out very often and I get drunk so quick ha 
Waiting for Lawrence to make me dippy egg x


----------



## jennievictora

i was so exited when i had james cos i hadnt had a runny egg whilst pregnant best egg i hd was after i had him lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha the things you have to give up eh x


----------



## jennievictora

i know lol hes sooooo worth it tho he smiles now melts my heart :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey

How are you?
I've had such a stressful few weeks with work
My manager has handed in his notice because he just doesn't suit the job. He wants to talk about inappropriate things really loudly all the time and our customers don't want to hear things like what he talks about.
Another girl won't talk to me because I had to have words with her about being lazy but were friends outside of work, so she's put me in a hard position and I've upset her
Were barely talking and making it awkward for other people.

I just don't need all this childish crap it's like being back at school. 
I'd love to leave but can't until I'm pregnant.
I love everyone else I work with, it just takes 1 bad apple to upset things.

Building work on the house starts in a few weeks. Can't wait to get things done.

Going away to Lawrence's parents caravan again next weekend with my best friend and her hubby for a boozey weekend, we do it every year and will continue when we have children x 

How's the babies?
Eliza can walk pushing her walker now at 9 months x


----------



## jennievictora

aw hun it sounds like you need a break :( hope things get better for you soon james is great thank you took him out for the day with the bf had some lunch and did bit shoppin was really nice day got him some bits from debenhams sale and treated my self to few new bits cos all my clothes to big now lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad you had a nice day.
Just got in from my friends and going to watch a film in bed.
I'm knackered!
How old is James now?
Bet it's flying by x


----------



## jennievictora

hes 7 weeks today its flying by so fast took him be weighed today and he ten pound11 now :) ! you seem bit happier hun :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My manager has handed his notice in, it was my last day working with him today as took tomorrow off before we go away for the weekend. Manager leaves Friday and I will start to get happier working there again! He has done nothing but mess things up and drive our customers away. 

Wow 7 weeks gone so quickly!
Keep updating us on Facebook with photos x


----------



## jennievictora

will put more pics up hun want make an album of them on fb but dont know how :(he rolled over today :O was playn on his changn mat on tummy and rolled over picked him up and put him back and did it again lol :) aw thats good it must of been hard workn with someone like that x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You go into your profile and it should say upload photo/album x
Bless him rolling over, he will want to start grabbing them toys x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx will have go my sis managed et a pic of him smiling asked her put it up for me :) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've been made manager of the coffee shop now and the old manager has gone. So we are all happier again. Been very stressful but we will slowly get over it.
Had a nice weekend away but not as relaxing as I needed.
X


----------



## jennievictora

thats great news hun did you see james smiling pics on fb he smiles and laughs all time had have his vacanations today poor baby felt so mean x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Got to be done tho the injections. He be fine. 
No I didn't see anymore photos. Did your sister tag you in them? I'll look on your profile now as I don't seem to be seeing much on Fb.

I've been selling lots of stuff on Facebook and its all going really quickly. Making a quick few quid x


----------



## jennievictora

i put them up hun so you should be able see them :/ brought james a pumpkin costume hes going look so cute! how are you hun ? any news on when you can have anthoer round of ivf x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw bless him, he will look cute.
I have a hospital appt on 20th nov to go through things and let me know when I'll be possible going back to collect injections.

I started another diet 2 weeks ago and lost 6.5lbs so I'm doing ok so far. I do well for about 4 weeks then I only loose 1 lb or 0.5lb each week but better than nothing. 
Want to loose at least a stone before Xmas, then enjoy Xmas and crack on again after in time to start treatment end of jan.

Builders started today. Looks so different already, looking forward to seeing it fully done x


----------



## jennievictora

make sure you let us know how the appointment goes hun :) bet you cant wait till your place is done. James is doing great atm sleeping through the night only wakes once at 5.30 for a feed and back down at 6ish x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

He's a good boy. Hope it stays like that for you.
Have you finished college? X


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i finsihed few weeks before my due date want to do somthing else but not when he so young want to enjoy him first :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What did you do at college? I can't remember.


----------



## lola_90

Hope everyone ok, finally written my birth story :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...on-story-natural-delivery-my-10lb-prince.html


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How you getting on? What did you call your little one?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What a gorgeous boy. Love the name too x


----------



## jennievictora

how is everyone james is teething atm hes sleepin really well 2 x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey Jen
I'm good thanks.
Can't remember if I told you I had my appointment and they have asked me to go in for a scan whilst on my period in jan. I'll get my meds then. I'll be on a higher dose this time so hopefully won't take me as long for my eggs to get up to size. I can start my next cycle end of feb beginning of march. So got a while before I start. Got lots of stuff to do in the house anyway.
Having it re wired in the week so a lot more mess.

He might not cut a tooth for awhile but remember Eliza teething for ages. She's 11 months and walking now. Scary! She looks too small to walk x


----------



## jennievictora

that has gone so fast i thought she was younger than that !.you can see the white dot where the tooth is think he got couple coming through been xmas shopping today managed get most of it just got order few bits for my little man <3 . thats great about your ivf that will go super fast x


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies, I see no one has been on here for months. 
Hope you're all well :) 

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah we chat on Facebook really now.
So much has gone on since we last were on.
Hope your ok.
Bet you can't wait to visit your mum and dad x


----------

